# NEW List of TTC Chart Ladies



## Hotpink_Mom

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/Babystuff_BFP_2WW/trying-to-conceive-1.gif

Chart's
91 Ladies Charting 45 still [-o&lt; and 46 has thier :happydance: :bfp:'s :happydance:

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/Babystuff_BFP_2WW/prayinforabfp.gif


:bfp:Ac1987's Chart:bfp:
Ahicks's Chart
:bfp:Alspals13's Chart:bfp:
:bfp:Alandsa's Chart:bfp:
AllMacsNow Chart
:bfp:Angeladdie1's Chart:bfp:
:bfp:Anna_marie's Chart:bfp:
Ashknowsbest's Chart
BearsMummy's Chart
:bfp:Beauty2's Chart:bfp:
BettyBooster's Chart
BridieChild's Chart
:bfp:Betheney's Chart:bfp:
:bfp:Cco's Chart:bfp:
:bfp:Charlie_lael's Chart:bfp:
:bfp:Corgankidd's Chart:bfp:
:bfp:Ckylesworld's Chart:bfp:
:bfp:Daangconcept's Chart::bfp:
Dstrength's Chart
:bfp:Dreambaby's Chart:bfp:
:bfp:Duckytwins's Chart:bfp:
:bfp:Fish&Chips's Chart:bfp:
Fpcco08's Chart
:bfp:Ginny83"s Chart:bfp:
:bfp:Griffinh's Chart:bfp:
Grumblebea's Chart
Happybeany's Chart
Hotpink_Mom's Chart
:bfp:Honey08's Chart:bfp:
:bfp:Its_Me's Chart:bfp:
:bfp:Jaybug's Chart:bfp:
:bfp:Jelly tots's Chart:bfp:
Juliann's Chart
Kimre's Chart
Katie Blue's Chart
:bfp:Katherinegrey's Chart:bfp:
:bfp:KristinaKarma's Chart:bfp:
:bfp:Leilahs_mommy's Chart:bfp:
Lillypink's Chart
:bfp:LilMissCheer's Chart:bfp:
:bfp:Lisa92881's Chart:bfp:
:bfp:LittleBird's Chart:bfp:
Lizlovelust's Chart
:bfp:Lotsakellz's Chart:bfp:
Mammag's Chart
:bfp:Maidenet's Chart:bfp:
Mielee's Chart
:bfp:MiissMuffet's Chart:bfp:
Momwannbe81's Chart
Messymommy's Chart
:bfp:MYPRINCEssB's Chart:bfp:
Naneh.Estel's Chart
:bfp:Ocean_pearl's Chart:bfp:
PBLover2's Chart
Popcorn's Chart
:bfp:Rosabelle's Chart:bfp:
Rmsh1's Chart
Scerena's Chart
Shernw's Chart
Skeet9924's Chart
Stinas's Chart
S_Dowd's Chart
Span's Chart
:bfp:Steena13's Chart:bfp:
:bfp:Stefie's Chart:bfp:
Tallmom2b's Chart
:bfp:Taylorxx's Chart:bfp:
Teenytinyme's Chart
:bfp:Tonibzac's Chart:bfp:
Tupi's Chart
:bfp:Twickywabbit's Chart:bfp:
:bfp:Twilliamssbt's Chart:bfp:
:bfp:Wishing89's Chart:bfp:
:bfp:X Helen x's Chart:bfp:
1cre8tivgrl's Chart
:bfp:Jezzielin's Chart:bfp:
Milty's Chart
Rdleela's Chart
:bfp:Kissesandhugs's Chart:bfp:
MKAC2005's Chart
:bfp:Ilovemyhubby's Chart:bfp:
MommyDream's Chart
DaisyQ's Chart
WinterSong4's Chart
:bfp:PrincessTaz's Chart:bfp:
:bfp:Katherinegrey's Chart:bfp:
LOVELYMEME's Chart
Sakari06's Chart
Tinkerbell3's Chart
WantingABubba's Chart
Motherofseven's Chart
​


----------



## griffinh

add me pleaaase :) xx


----------



## lizlovelust

:wave:


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm having medium dull cramps:shrug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

griffinh said:


> add me pleaaase :) xx

Your added hun


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> I'm having medium dull cramps:shrug:

MMM sounds like Bfp is on the way..


----------



## lizlovelust

hey can you help me do some research for my OPK thread?
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ing-research-feel-free-help.html#post14144347


----------



## lizlovelust

ahh these cramps are really starting to hurt! doesn't feel like AF though, plus is WAY too early for AF, I'm only 5DPO!


----------



## Milty

you can add me if you like


----------



## Stinas

Liz - I hope it ends up being a bfp for you...just dont get too super excited about that line yet. I say wait until at least 7-9dpo...then see what the test tells you.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

stinas said:


> liz - i hope it ends up being a bfp for you...just dont get too super excited about that line yet. I say wait until at least 7-9dpo...then see what the test tells you.

ditto


----------



## momwannabe81

Can u look at my chart and tell me what u think. I had a cough/cold starting at 5 dpo (felt it coming 4dpo). Its somewhat different then other cycles and I'm sure 100% that I O on cd 14. Had hsg done cd 10 so I'm hoping it helps and that I'm just one of those that could have had implantation at 4dpo (wishful thinking I guess)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

momwannabe81 said:


> Can u look at my chart and tell me what u think. I had a cough/cold starting at 5 dpo (felt it coming 4dpo). Its somewhat different then other cycles and I'm sure 100% that I O on cd 14. Had hsg done cd 10 so I'm hoping it helps and that I'm just one of those that could have had implantation at 4dpo (wishful thinking I guess)

You sure did O hun but that cold made your temp go under the XH...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Milty said:


> you can add me if you like

I need you URL for your chart hun.


----------



## rosabelle

so i got home from work and had one test staring at me in the drawer.. i didnt think it would be anything because i havent been feeling anything and its not fmu but... i got my first ever BFP!!it came up in 30 seconds!! i am shaking! about to go buy more tests but i needed to tell u girls... :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0391.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

rosabelle said:


> so i got home from work and had one test staring at me in the drawer.. i didnt think it would be anything because i havent been feeling anything and its not fmu but... i got my first ever BFP!!it came up in 30 seconds!! i am shaking! about to go buy more tests but i needed to tell u girls... :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

OMG congrats hun so happy H&H 9 months


----------



## rosabelle

Thanks hot pink :) im still in shock!!


----------



## jelly tots

lizlovelust said:


> ahh these cramps are really starting to hurt! doesn't feel like AF though, plus is WAY too early for AF, I'm only 5DPO!

i had strange cramps earlier than normal af ones before i got my bfp. fx for you chick, sounds promising so far. wait another few days to test though.



rosabelle said:


> so i got home from work and had one test staring at me in the drawer.. i didnt think it would be anything because i havent been feeling anything and its not fmu but... i got my first ever BFP!!it came up in 30 seconds!! i am shaking! about to go buy more tests but i needed to tell u girls... :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

congratulations!!! lovely news for a thursday morning :)


thanks stinas, i love it too, still cant believe it is in there, but was amazing seeing it move around on the screen. hubster is a lot more relieved now too as he was worried there wouldnt be anything in there aswell. cant wait for my20 week one mid january now.


----------



## ilovemyhubby

congratulations rosabelle! have a happy and healthy nine months!!!! 

thanks for adding me hotpink! im originally from st.louis nice to see a fellow missourian!show me the :BFP: :)


----------



## Milty

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> you can add me if you like
> 
> I need you URL for your chart hun.Click to expand...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3628d9


----------



## momwannabe81

Congratulations


----------



## momwannabe81

Hotpink_Mom said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> Can u look at my chart and tell me what u think. I had a cough/cold starting at 5 dpo (felt it coming 4dpo). Its somewhat different then other cycles and I'm sure 100% that I O on cd 14. Had hsg done cd 10 so I'm hoping it helps and that I'm just one of those that could have had implantation at 4dpo (wishful thinking I guess)
> 
> You sure did O hun but that cold made your temp go under the XH...Click to expand...

I know i wish it wasn't cause of the cold but at least my temps are staying higher then they have been so hopefully still have a chance.


----------



## Milty

Congrats Rosa!! :happydance:


----------



## Milty

mom: I wouldn't worry about the dip


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

rosabelle said:


> Thanks hot pink :) im still in shock!!

I bet you are hun so happy to talk to you all again my email that i signed up with was hacked and all the other site as well.




Milty said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milty said:
> 
> 
> you can add me if you like
> 
> I need you URL for your chart hun.Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3628d9Click to expand...

thanks hun i stayed up late last night to get all the newbies from the other thread thanks again


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ilovemyhubby said:


> thanks for adding me hotpink! im originally from st.louis nice to see a fellow missourian!show me the :BFP: :)

Your Welcome hun.


----------



## MommyDream

Hi there, I chart - see below - as crazy as it is! Can I join??
:flower:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

MommyDream said:


> Hi there, I chart - see below - as crazy as it is! Can I join??
> :flower:

Welcome hun your not the only one


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks for making this thread again Hotpink. Nice to see all those BFPs on the front page! :)

Woohoo Congratulations rosa!! :happydance:

Happy Thanksgiving to all my US ladies....I'm thankful to have such a great support system in all of you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa92881 said:


> Thanks for making this thread again Hotpink. Nice to see all those BFPs on the front page! :)
> 
> Woohoo Congratulations rosa!! :happydance:
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all my US ladies....I'm thankful to have such a great support system in all of you!!! :hugs:

Your welcome hun i was going crazy without you guys Happy thanksgiving to you too.


----------



## Stinas

Rosa - yay!!! Congrats! Happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Boo...FF took away my crosshairs. :growlmad:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all, can I join? See my sig for chart. Think AF is pulling into the station as I type. Grr.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

DaisyQ said:


> Hi all, can I join? See my sig for chart. Think AF is pulling into the station as I type. Grr.

Of course you can hun Welcome


----------



## Lisa92881

Hmm, well after not doing any OPKs all week cause I thought I ovulated, I did one tonight since FF took away my crosshairs plus I've had a little watery CM and sore BBs. Guess ov might be on it's way???

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1322278074.jpg


----------



## lizlovelust

Looks positive to me BD!!


----------



## Lisa92881

I have surgery next Friday so no BD for us this cycle....but still hoping that I ov and get AF naturally without needing provera!!


----------



## lizlovelust

I think you are about to O today or tomorrow!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeeehaw. Lol. You'd think there was actually a chance for a BFP this cycle, judging by how excited I am about a positive opk!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yay for the Pos booo for no BDing this cycle.


----------



## rosabelle

Lisa92881 said:


> Hmm, well after not doing any OPKs all week cause I thought I ovulated, I did one tonight since FF took away my crosshairs plus I've had a little watery CM and sore BBs. Guess ov might be on it's way???
> 
> https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1322278074.jpg

thats a good looking opk lisa, hope your surgery goes well.. 



Stinas said:


> Rosa - yay!!! Congrats! Happy and healthy 9 months!!!

Thanks Stinas :)


----------



## AC1987

Can anyone check my chart and see if I ovulated? FF won't tell me if I will :nope: its in my sig


----------



## Milty

AC1987 said:


> Can anyone check my chart and see if I ovulated? FF won't tell me if I will :nope: its in my sig

Maybe on CD 13 FF waits until you have 3 high temps before it will confirm. Most likely you will see crosshairs in a couple more days.


----------



## AC1987

Ok thanks, I don't know what crosshairs mean, as I'm quite new to temping. But going by how I feel, I think I did Ov last night or am today.


----------



## Milty

FF will put red lines on the chart we call crosshairs ...the vertical will be placed on the date of O' and the horizontal is your coverline temps.

you can see this on my chart as I just got my crosshairs today CD 16 although I O'd on CD13 ...the link is in my signature


----------



## lizlovelust

Hi ladies,

So last night i had a couple glasses of whine, its never made me throw up before... But i was also feeling nausous all day yesterday and i threw up a looot last night :cry: not fun! :cry:

I feel exhausted and still have loads of EWCM with a tint of yellow

Whats going on :shrug:


----------



## WinterSong4

Could I please be added? I am brand new to temping this cycle. Could you ladies take a look at my chart (in my sig) and tell me what you think? I am pretty sure I O'd on CD 16 because of a super dark positive OPK, CP, CM, and ovulation pains. Plus, I thought my temps looked good. But, I am new so lol. I overrided the chart for when I O'd because FF wasn't telling me when I ovulated. I think it might be because of not having EWCM. I have only had watery or creamy.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> So last night i had a couple glasses of whine, its never made me throw up before... But i was also feeling nausous all day yesterday and i threw up a looot last night :cry: not fun! :cry:
> 
> I feel exhausted and still have loads of EWCM with a tint of yellow
> 
> Whats going on :shrug:

I SaY :test: again like today or tomorrow.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

WinterSong4 said:


> Could I please be added? I am brand new to temping this cycle. Could you ladies take a look at my chart (in my sig) and tell me what you think? I am pretty sure I O'd on CD 16 because of a super dark positive OPK, CP, CM, and ovulation pains. Plus, I thought my temps looked good. But, I am new so lol. I overrided the chart for when I O'd because FF wasn't telling me when I ovulated. I think it might be because of not having EWCM. I have only had watery or creamy.

Welcome hun


----------



## Milty

WinterSong4 said:


> Could I please be added? I am brand new to temping this cycle. Could you ladies take a look at my chart (in my sig) and tell me what you think? I am pretty sure I O'd on CD 16 because of a super dark positive OPK, CP, CM, and ovulation pains. Plus, I thought my temps looked good. But, I am new so lol. I overrided the chart for when I O'd because FF wasn't telling me when I ovulated. I think it might be because of not having EWCM. I have only had watery or creamy.

I think your right you O'd but FF wont show it until after 3 elevated temps...see my notes to AC1987 from just a few post ago...


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> So last night i had a couple glasses of whine, its never made me throw up before... But i was also feeling nausous all day yesterday and i threw up a looot last night :cry: not fun! :cry:
> 
> I feel exhausted and still have loads of EWCM with a tint of yellow
> 
> Whats going on :shrug:
> 
> I SaY :test: again like today or tomorrow.Click to expand...

Im only 7DPO though, my sig is wrongi need to change it..:dohh:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hiya Guys :hi:

Can you please add me :)
This is my 1st month charting. My chart looks a bit all over the place so far because I'm on clomid and it turns me into an insomniac which makes 3hrs of sleep more or less impossible. It's getting a bit better though, I'm on CD13 now and I had a massive temp drop this morning so I praying that it's a good sign and I'll be ovluating in the next couple of days. Not had a +opk yet though! Good luck to you all :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Havent been on this thread in awhile so didn't realize it moved:)
So I'm reposting on this one:thumbup:

Hi pink! How have you been?! 

Stinas, how are things going? Looks like you might be getting an early O this time, fx!

Liz, I see a line on that test:) if it keeps getting darker than that's a good sign! 6dpo Is quite early to be getting a bfp. Fx!

So I got an almost positive OPK. Those little cheapie OPKs are tricky. I thought it looked positive so I used a clear blue digital OPK to double check and no smiley face:(
I took a pic to share so it may help someone, I know those cheap OPKs make us crazy. I'm going to try POAS this afternoon too, if I get a smiley I'll post it:). Hope this pic helps:winkwink: 
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g339/tallaud/image.jpg


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - hii!! Maybe we will O at the same time!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

PrincessTaz said:


> Hiya Guys :hi:
> 
> Can you please add me :)
> This is my 1st month charting. My chart looks a bit all over the place so far because I'm on clomid and it turns me into an insomniac which makes 3hrs of sleep more or less impossible. It's getting a bit better though, I'm on CD13 now and I had a massive temp drop this morning so I praying that it's a good sign and I'll be ovluating in the next couple of days. Not had a +opk yet though! Good luck to you all :)

Welcome hun


----------



## jelly tots

good luck ladies ov'ing or just about to and those in the tww.

hey tallmom and stinas! 

liz, sounds promising still, i would test in the morning if 8dpo tomorrow. gl!


----------



## lizlovelust

jelly tots said:


> good luck ladies ov'ing or just about to and those in the tww.
> 
> hey tallmom and stinas!
> 
> liz, sounds promising still, i would test in the morning if 8dpo tomorrow. gl!

Oh man i hooe this is my month! Im having mild cramps/pulling pains now too. Did you get nauseous or throw up around 7DPO? Or have cramps?


----------



## jelly tots

lizlovelust said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> 
> good luck ladies ov'ing or just about to and those in the tww.
> 
> hey tallmom and stinas!
> 
> liz, sounds promising still, i would test in the morning if 8dpo tomorrow. gl!
> 
> Oh man i hooe this is my month! Im having mild cramps/pulling pains now too. Did you get nauseous or throw up around 7DPO? Or have cramps?Click to expand...

i wasnt sick until about 18dpo ish as i figured later, but i had been to a wedding the day before and had a couple of drinks. i shouldnt have had a hangover and felt really strange and thats what prompted me to test. i was so sure me and hubster missed the boat where ov was concerned but luckily i had ov'd a week early than usual. i wasnt charting that month so only went by the bleed i had at ov time afterwards looking back. the bleed i had the month before was a week later and was at the time of ov. was only my second ov bleed so was obviously a good eggy to catch anyways :)
i did have funny cramping feelings a good few days after the bleed as normally i dont get any until the day af comes which had me worried as to what on earth was going on, and thought it was a bit early for af to show up as my cycles were previously 34 odd days long, but that cycle was a perfect 28. very strange.
anyways hope the difference in cycles is a good thing for you as it was for me. god i would test now if i were you, but be best with fmu or smu for a better test result.


----------



## Lisa92881

Aaah wish we were trying this cycle so I could be in the TWW with you ladies!! Instead I'll live vicariously through you! :)


----------



## jelly tots

Lisa92881 said:


> Aaah wish we were trying this cycle so I could be in the TWW with you ladies!! Instead I'll live vicariously through you! :)

the next cycle will come soon enough chick, and with you having a fab ov this cycle it will be fabulous next one too :)
hope the op all goes well too


----------



## lizlovelust

Ugh i was so hungry this morning so we had breakfast well this evening i guess now lol very late breakfast... But now i feel nauseous after i ate bleh!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Grrr, I going crazy. I want TO TTC now


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies? How is everyone today? 

My temps are still up today but I have a fever so temping is not reliable at the moment. I have a throat infection, possibly a sinus infection to boot. Currently 1 day late at 13 dpo, but have been spotting since 11 dpo. Wondering what's going on. All bfns so far, so I'm waiting for AF to show up for real, but also wondering if it could be implantation bleeding. Guess time will tell!


----------



## lizlovelust

Is it okay to drink a little in the TWW? If your pregnant but dont kow for sure yet?


----------



## DaisyQ

I've heard that if it's before implantation (6-12 dpo) it's ok. That said, I've also heard drinking can hinder fertility in general. I will occasionally have a small glass of wine, but it's not an everyday thing, and at most I have two small glasses, probably 6 oz or so total.


----------



## DaisyQ

Also, from what i hear, plenty of women drink before they find out, and anecdotally it sounds like it all turns out fine. That said, I'd still go easy.


----------



## lizlovelust

Yea i dont drink a whole lot


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I drink every now and then but not so often and my Dr. said a beer a week won't hurt.


----------



## rdleela

Add me, please!! 2nd cycle charting, 5th cycle TTC :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Hotpink - It must be so hard!! It's hard for me and I'm still "kind of" in the game - just waiting until after surgery. Hopefully we can try again asap but I'll need to check with the dr. Forgive me if you've already shared this, but how did you decide to WTT?? 3 more months, you can do it! :)

Daisy - Hope it's IB!! :thumbup:

Liz - Crazy with all the nausea! Hope it's for a good reason, haha. I wouldn't worry about drinking. The baby doesn't share your blood supply for a few weeks anyway. Of course, plenty of girls have gotten their BFPs after quitting drinking...but plenty of girls have gotten pregnant while drunk, after drinking consistently, blah blah. So there's lots of opinions on it. I kind of think of it like, I don't want to put my life on hold always wondering *what if*...so when the time comes and I do get my BFP I will gladly stop drinking, until that moment, I'm going to enjoy each day as it comes.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi jelly tots :hi:
How are you doing? Hope you are feeling well!

Stinas, hope we both O soon, we can brave the TWW together:)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa DH and I Are waiting for our son turns 3.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

rdleela said:


> Add me, please!! 2nd cycle charting, 5th cycle TTC :)

Welcome hun


----------



## Lisa92881

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Lisa DH and I Are waiting for our son turns 3.

Ohh I see. So hopefully he'll be turning 4 and baby girl will be being born. :)


----------



## twickywabbit

I chart -see below- Can I join even though this is my first month temping? :flower:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa92881 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Lisa DH and I Are waiting for our son turns 3.
> 
> Ohh I see. So hopefully he'll be turning 4 and baby girl will be being born. :)Click to expand...

Thats the plan I hope


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

twickywabbit said:


> I chart -see below- Can I join even though this is my first month temping? :flower:

Welcome hun


----------



## happybeany

Aaarrrggghhh why am I having my longest ever cycle? Before this 31 days was my record and that was nearly 2yr ago :/ no sign of AF and bfn tests :( someone look at my chart? Click my cycle ticker in siggy :flower:


----------



## Lisa92881

happybeany said:


> Aaarrrggghhh why am I having my longest ever cycle? Before this 31 days was my record and that was nearly 2yr ago :/ no sign of AF and bfn tests :( someone look at my chart? Click my cycle ticker in siggy :flower:

Ugh I know how frustrating that is. Looking at your chart, I'd say you haven't ovulated, even though you have crosshairs and a possible ovulation day according to FF. It kind of looks like my last chart, which was anovulatory. Sorry :(. If it keeps going I would call your dr who can prescribe provera to bring on AF. Good luck.


----------



## Lisa92881

Oops meant to add -- With that said, I'm just getting a positive opk now at cd34...so it may still happen!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Is diarea a sign of pregnancy? Sorry TMI i did throw up lots this morning but i dont feel sick and i didnt eat anything bad....


----------



## DaisyQ

Not sure. Sorry! If you were throwing up, diarrhea could just be related to that. Stomach bug or something you ate or drank?

Update here, AF did finally arrive today, so onto cycle 5.


----------



## lizlovelust

DaisyQ said:


> Not sure. Sorry! If you were throwing up, diarrhea could just be related to that. Stomach bug or something you ate or drank?
> 
> Update here, AF did finally arrive today, so onto cycle 5.

I dont feel like im sick though...

Sorry AF came for you!


----------



## Stinas

Liz - could be a bug or something. Usually pregnancy gives you constipation....your still early on in your cycle to feel stuff like that. Just drink lots of water. Your chart is looking good though!


----------



## lizlovelust

Stinas said:


> Liz - could be a bug or something. Usually pregnancy gives you constipation....your still early on in your cycle to feel stuff like that. Just drink lots of water. Your chart is looking good though!

But i googled it and most women got diarrhea before constipation


----------



## WinterSong4

lizlovelust said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Liz - could be a bug or something. Usually pregnancy gives you constipation....your still early on in your cycle to feel stuff like that. Just drink lots of water. Your chart is looking good though!
> 
> But i googled it and most women got diarrhea before constipationClick to expand...

Honestly, when your hormones are all over the place due to pregnancy, they will mess with your body in all sorts of ways. Most women would get constipation, but alot of women react differently and get Diarrhea instead.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Well this being my 1st month of charting I'm not that clued up but I had a massive temp drop yesterday that I thought could maybe be a good sign! Looks like I was right because I got a lovely smiley face on my CB digi today. Plus my temp has shot right back up today although I had a very restless night so temp isn't completely accurate. Just hope we've done enough :sex: to catch that eggy. Might have to try my luck tonight as well, I don't think either of us are up to it though lol :)


----------



## WinterSong4

Yay PrincessTaz!!! Hope you caught the eggy!

As for DH and I, hard to say. 10am Nov. 24th, we BD'd before I could even take an OPK, but my temp did look different (hard to explain?) so I had a "feeling" I might be ovulating soon. Sure enough, after BD, my OPK was positive and my cervix was optimal! Later on, I tested again at 1:30am (aka Nov. 25th) and was even darker so I assume that was my TRUE positive OPK. No doubt about it, my temp later that morning spiked up. :)

DH and I only BD'd Nov. 24th(am) and Nov. 25 (late afternoon). DH was in a bad mood last night so we couldn't fit another dance in :( So, hopefully we did good timing and those 2 days are enough for us this cycle!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Wintersong - FXed for you. Sounds like good timing to me and more than 24hrs between dtd with means better :spermy: Hopefully we've both done enough to catch them eggies. 

I'm getting a bit worried that we dtd too much, they say that over 24hrs between bding is better for the amount of sperm. Oh well, ther's nothing we can do now other than hope and pray. Good luck hunny x


----------



## jelly tots

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi jelly tots :hi:
> How are you doing? Hope you are feeling well!
> 
> Stinas, hope we both O soon, we can brave the TWW together:)

im feeling great now thanks, finally got my appetite back and eating for england. still find it weird i weigh less now than i did before i got pregnant, just with a bit of a bump on the front too lol.



lizlovelust said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Liz - could be a bug or something. Usually pregnancy gives you constipation....your still early on in your cycle to feel stuff like that. Just drink lots of water. Your chart is looking good though!
> 
> But i googled it and most women got diarrhea before constipationClick to expand...

i didnt get either til another couple of weeks after finding out, but mainly got constipation, although everyone is different and no pregnancy is the same.
just keep calm, try not to read into things to much and relax! your chart is looking good still so fx


good luck to all of those who have just got their +ve opks :)


----------



## jelly tots

PrincessTaz said:


> Wintersong - FXed for you. Sounds like good timing to me and more than 24hrs between dtd with means better :spermy: Hopefully we've both done enough to catch them eggies.
> 
> I'm getting a bit worried that we dtd too much, they say that over 24hrs between bding is better for the amount of sperm. Oh well, ther's nothing we can do now other than hope and pray. Good luck hunny x

thats only if your oh has a lower or lower quality sperm count, we dtd every day and a good few days more than just the once the cycle we conceived. try not to worry about it too much, there are so many roumers and stories on these sites you would be afraid to leave the house if you listened to them all chick. gl!x


----------



## WinterSong4

jelly tots said:


> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> Wintersong - FXed for you. Sounds like good timing to me and more than 24hrs between dtd with means better :spermy: Hopefully we've both done enough to catch them eggies.
> 
> I'm getting a bit worried that we dtd too much, they say that over 24hrs between bding is better for the amount of sperm. Oh well, ther's nothing we can do now other than hope and pray. Good luck hunny x
> 
> thats only if your oh has a lower or lower quality sperm count, we dtd every day and a good few days more than just the once the cycle we conceived. try not to worry about it too much, there are so many roumers and stories on these sites you would be afraid to leave the house if you listened to them all chick. gl!xClick to expand...

Jelly Tots- he SORTA does have a lower count. Doc said it isn't that bad, but still. Plus, DH and I hardly have sex as it is (not my doing, his! lol) and we only BD'd 2 days around time of ovulation. I am sure if we had BD'd last night, our chances would have been further increased. Oh well, only time will tell :)


----------



## lizlovelust

jelly tots said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Hi jelly tots :hi:
> How are you doing? Hope you are feeling well!
> 
> Stinas, hope we both O soon, we can brave the TWW together:)
> 
> im feeling great now thanks, finally got my appetite back and eating for england. still find it weird i weigh less now than i did before i got pregnant, just with a bit of a bump on the front too lol.
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Liz - could be a bug or something. Usually pregnancy gives you constipation....your still early on in your cycle to feel stuff like that. Just drink lots of water. Your chart is looking good though!Click to expand...
> 
> But i googled it and most women got diarrhea before constipationClick to expand...
> 
> i didnt get either til another couple of weeks after finding out, but mainly got uconstipation, although everyone is different and no pregnancy is the same.
> just keep calm, try not to read into things to much and relax! your chart is looking good still so fx
> 
> 
> good luck to all of those who have just got their +ve opks :)Click to expand...

I hope its my month!! I have some weird dull cramps going on in my abdomen right now too...


----------



## PrincessTaz

WinterSong4 said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> Wintersong - FXed for you. Sounds like good timing to me and more than 24hrs between dtd with means better :spermy: Hopefully we've both done enough to catch them eggies.
> 
> I'm getting a bit worried that we dtd too much, they say that over 24hrs between bding is better for the amount of sperm. Oh well, ther's nothing we can do now other than hope and pray. Good luck hunny x
> 
> thats only if your oh has a lower or lower quality sperm count, we dtd every day and a good few days more than just the once the cycle we conceived. try not to worry about it too much, there are so many roumers and stories on these sites you would be afraid to leave the house if you listened to them all chick. gl!xClick to expand...
> 
> Jelly Tots- he SORTA does have a lower count. Doc said it isn't that bad, but still. Plus, DH and I hardly have sex as it is (not my doing, his! lol) and we only BD'd 2 days around time of ovulation. I am sure if we had BD'd last night, our chances would have been further increased. Oh well, only time will tell :)Click to expand...

Jelly Tots - Thank you. I'll try and stay positive then because OH sperm is pretty good. Congratulations on your bump, hope you have a H&H 9 months x

Wintersong - Try and stay positive, it only takes 1 little sperm to get that eggy! Hopefully December is going to be a lucky month for us all. What day will you be poas? x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Jelly tots- its good to hear you are doing well:) 

PrincessTaz- congrats on the +OPK! Don't you just love that smiley! I think it's great you bded everyday, that's the most important part;) 
:spermy: can live up to 5 days in the right conditions so just imagine how many are there waiting for that eggy! :thumbup:

Liz- you've done a great job ttc this cycle, now you can sit back and relax:) Stress is the worst for TTC. If your sending messages to your body that something is wrong (stress) it is less likely to think its a good time for pregnancy. So take a deep breath, maybe get a good chill movie, cuddle up with dh and enjoy:hugs:

As for me I think I may have missed my LH surge:shrug: or my body failed to gear up for O, guess I'll find out sooner or later! :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Tallmom2b said:


> Jelly tots- its good to hear you are doing well:)
> 
> PrincessTaz- congrats on the +OPK! Don't you just love that smiley! I think it's great you bded everyday, that's the most important part;)
> :spermy: can live up to 5 days in the right conditions so just imagine how many are there waiting for that eggy! :thumbup:
> 
> Liz- you've done a great job ttc this cycle, now you can sit back and relax:) Stress is the worst for TTC. If your sending messages to your body that something is wrong (stress) it is less likely to think its a good time for pregnancy. So take a deep breath, maybe get a good chill movie, cuddle up with dh and enjoy:hugs:
> 
> As for me I think I may have missed my LH surge:shrug: or my body failed to gear up for O, guess I'll find out sooner or later! :)

Im not stressing though lol, im just a symptom spotter. And i have never had nausea with throwing up, diarrhea, EWCM with a tint of yellow and dull cramps in my abdomen after O before...


----------



## Tallmom2b

lizlovelust said:


> Im not stressing though lol, im just a symptom spotter. And i have never had nausea with throwing up, diarrhea, EWCM with a tint of yellow and dull cramps in my abdomen after O before...

Fx for you hun:) hope this it for you!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Liz, by looking at your chart hun looks like your at 10dpo to me.


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Liz, by looking at your chart hun looks like your at 10dpo to me.

But i got pos OPKS CD22 and CD23 so that wouldnt be right...?


----------



## Stinas

Liz - symptom spotting around here is equivelant to stressing out here. You may not think you are, but you are. Google is your worst enemy. Lol 
If you have anxiety now, just imagine how it will be with a baby. To out do things, enjoy yourself then you will have a nice 2 lines to come home to. 
Fx!


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas said:


> Liz - symptom spotting around here is equivelant to stressing out here. You may not think you are, but you are. Google is your worst enemy. Lol
> If you have anxiety now, just imagine how it will be with a baby. To out do things, enjoy yourself then you will have a nice 2 lines to come home to.
> Fx!

Nice words of wisdom Stinas. Your posts have me stressed out just reading them Liz :haha: try to enjoy yourself and think positive!


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzAwMTUuanBn.jpg

What do you think?


----------



## little_willow

Can i be added pleeeeeease lol xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas said:


> Liz - symptom spotting around here is equivelant to stressing out here. You may not think you are, but you are. Google is your worst enemy. Lol
> If you have anxiety now, just imagine how it will be with a baby. To out do things, enjoy yourself then you will have a nice 2 lines to come home to.
> Fx!

Well put:) its easy for all of us to get caught up in the, "what if" :wacko:


----------



## Stinas

Lisa92881 said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Liz - symptom spotting around here is equivelant to stressing out here. You may not think you are, but you are. Google is your worst enemy. Lol
> If you have anxiety now, just imagine how it will be with a baby. To out do things, enjoy yourself then you will have a nice 2 lines to come home to.
> Fx!
> 
> Nice words of wisdom Stinas. Your posts have me stressed out just reading them Liz :haha: try to enjoy yourself and think positive!Click to expand...




Tallmom2b said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Liz - symptom spotting around here is equivelant to stressing out here. You may not think you are, but you are. Google is your worst enemy. Lol
> If you have anxiety now, just imagine how it will be with a baby. To out do things, enjoy yourself then you will have a nice 2 lines to come home to.
> Fx!
> 
> Well put:) its easy for all of us to get caught up in the, "what if" :wacko:Click to expand...

Thanks!
It really is easy to get caught up in the swing of things. You learn after you hit your year mark lol....if I kept going I probably would have had at least 8 imaginary babies by now lol I was pregnant every cycle in my mind. haha Oh the joys of TTC. 
If the people that got preg 1-2-3 only knew what we go through! 
I have learned to laugh most of it off. It all used to depress me, but now I just say f it. If its going to happen its going to happen. There is not much you can do after a certain point. As dh says...if it happens good, if it does not, we will just go on vacation a whole lot more. lol


----------



## Tallmom2b

Exactly! I've chilled out so much since I started charting. But I must admit I go a little crazy all over again during the TWW. :haha:

But I think it will happen for you :)


----------



## Lisa92881

It will happen for all of us...when it's meant to. :)

How's soy working for you tallmom??


----------



## Tallmom2b

Last cycle was about the same length. LP was good. This cycle I'm hoping for an earlier O, but we'll see, I think my body is trying now. 
Not going to do SI again it makes me feel crappy when I'm taking it. 
Hope it did the trick this time:thumbup:
How about you did it help shorten your cycles?


----------



## lizlovelust

So no one sees anything in my photo?


----------



## Lisa92881

Liz - I think I might see something on the 2nd test....but when I stare at it too long it disappears. :rofl: Maybe it's an optical illusion?? Or me wishing that there's 2 lines?!

Tallmom - I never took Soy. I considered Agnus Castus but chickened out. It's probably for the best since I've got the polyps going on and whatnot. The plan is to start Clomid after surgery to make me ovulate sooner. I hope that we're able to start trying again soon after surgery, which is Friday. I didn't ask her at my appt, I was kind of afraid to hear the answer haha. :blush:


----------



## sheeps24

I know this was for non ttc chat  Can anyone help me ... Im 3 days late tested with a very cheap test off the interent and bfn, I tested on the day af was due, This is my first cycle off bc, Should i test with one of my clearblues?


----------



## sheeps24

I think I just posted on the wrong thread! My bad :blush:


----------



## Tallmom2b

I hope you get to start ttcing again soon:)
Are you going to get the polyps removed? 
Gl with your surgery :dust:


----------



## Lisa92881

Yep that's what the surgery is for, it's a hysteroscopy and d&c. Hopefully those suckers can be yanked right out and we can continue on. :haha:

Thank you. :)


----------



## Stinas

Liz - I don't see any lines. 

Lisa - I hope everything works out well during your surgery so you can hop back on the crazy train with us again! Lol

Tall mom - why does soy make you feel crappy? Do you take it at night? Makes me have migraines and sleep a bit uneasy, but I'm a weirdo when it comes to sleeping at night.


----------



## lizlovelust

Aw darn, i swore i saw some


----------



## happybeany

Still no sign of AF and my chart just keeps on growing and growing :(


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- I'm not sure why, it gave me bad headaches this last time. I upped the dosage. The pills I have are 100mg but only 40%si so I was taking 2 in the morn and 2 at night. Then last two days 2 in the morn, one at lunch and two at night. :shrug: they make me feel off. It's hard to explain. :wacko: didn't want to take that many all at once right before bed.

HappyBeanie- maybe you Od later than ff has said? If your temp goes up that's good:) if it stays down than I bet AF is just around the corner:(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Liz- i see something on 5dpo ut not 6dpo.


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas - Yes I miss the train and want to ride again NOW!! :rofl:

Happybeany - Looking at your chart, ovulation is kind of iffy. Maybe you didn't truly ov?? That would be my guess. My last cycle (very long! See sig) FF kept giving me dotted crosshairs then taking then away.


----------



## DaisyQ

Happy, I agree with Lisa....


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMAG0047.jpg
hmm?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Will Will I see that line Liz Test in the morning FMU though


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Will Will I see that line Liz Test in the morning FMU though

the top one at 10am was FMU :wacko:

I hope there really is a line!


----------



## WinterSong4

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Will Will I see that line Liz Test in the morning FMU though
> 
> the top one at 10am was FMU :wacko:
> 
> I hope there really is a line!Click to expand...

Liz- I don't see anything sorry :( Just keep testing


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well good look with the next test


----------



## Stinas

Liz - Test at 10 dpo with fmu. Skip a day.
Lisa - lol The train awaits!

Tallmom - I dont understand those pills! Dont they make them just soy, nothing else? 
If they helped shorten your cycle, I would try to stick with them...or at least see if they put you back on track with one non soy/meds cycle.


----------



## jelly tots

WinterSong4 said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> Wintersong - FXed for you. Sounds like good timing to me and more than 24hrs between dtd with means better :spermy: Hopefully we've both done enough to catch them eggies.
> 
> I'm getting a bit worried that we dtd too much, they say that over 24hrs between bding is better for the amount of sperm. Oh well, ther's nothing we can do now other than hope and pray. Good luck hunny x
> 
> thats only if your oh has a lower or lower quality sperm count, we dtd every day and a good few days more than just the once the cycle we conceived. try not to worry about it too much, there are so many roumers and stories on these sites you would be afraid to leave the house if you listened to them all chick. gl!xClick to expand...
> 
> Jelly Tots- he SORTA does have a lower count. Doc said it isn't that bad, but still. Plus, DH and I hardly have sex as it is (not my doing, his! lol) and we only BD'd 2 days around time of ovulation. I am sure if we had BD'd last night, our chances would have been further increased. Oh well, only time will tell :)Click to expand...

oh chick, hope it is enough for you. as they say it only takes 1 to make it there so fx for you both.
one or two cycles we had a similar problem where oh just wouldnt want to do anything. made me feel a bit upset as he didnt fully understand the whole certain times of the month more likely etc.



PrincessTaz said:


> WinterSong4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> Wintersong - FXed for you. Sounds like good timing to me and more than 24hrs between dtd with means better :spermy: Hopefully we've both done enough to catch them eggies.
> 
> I'm getting a bit worried that we dtd too much, they say that over 24hrs between bding is better for the amount of sperm. Oh well, ther's nothing we can do now other than hope and pray. Good luck hunny x
> 
> thats only if your oh has a lower or lower quality sperm count, we dtd every day and a good few days more than just the once the cycle we conceived. try not to worry about it too much, there are so many roumers and stories on these sites you would be afraid to leave the house if you listened to them all chick. gl!xClick to expand...
> 
> Jelly Tots- he SORTA does have a lower count. Doc said it isn't that bad, but still. Plus, DH and I hardly have sex as it is (not my doing, his! lol) and we only BD'd 2 days around time of ovulation. I am sure if we had BD'd last night, our chances would have been further increased. Oh well, only time will tell :)Click to expand...
> 
> Jelly Tots - Thank you. I'll try and stay positive then because OH sperm is pretty good. Congratulations on your bump, hope you have a H&H 9 months x
> 
> Wintersong - Try and stay positive, it only takes 1 little sperm to get that eggy! Hopefully December is going to be a lucky month for us all. What day will you be poas? xClick to expand...

thanks chick, yep defo stay positive girlies!x



Tallmom2b said:


> Jelly tots- its good to hear you are doing well:)
> 
> PrincessTaz- congrats on the +OPK! Don't you just love that smiley! I think it's great you bded everyday, that's the most important part;)
> :spermy: can live up to 5 days in the right conditions so just imagine how many are there waiting for that eggy! :thumbup:
> 
> Liz- you've done a great job ttc this cycle, now you can sit back and relax:) Stress is the worst for TTC. If your sending messages to your body that something is wrong (stress) it is less likely to think its a good time for pregnancy. So take a deep breath, maybe get a good chill movie, cuddle up with dh and enjoy:hugs:
> 
> As for me I think I may have missed my LH surge:shrug: or my body failed to gear up for O, guess I'll find out sooner or later! :)

fab advice there, the key is to defo relax.
hope you have ov'd for your cycle more than anything although a huge shame if you have missed it.



lizlovelust said:


> So no one sees anything in my photo?

cant see any pics attached in that way on my work computer, will have to wait until i get back home later.



Stinas said:


> Liz - Test at 10 dpo with fmu. Skip a day.
> Lisa - lol The train awaits!
> 
> Tallmom - I dont understand those pills! Dont they make them just soy, nothing else?
> If they helped shorten your cycle, I would try to stick with them...or at least see if they put you back on track with one non soy/meds cycle.

are you still taking soy stinas? i was always tempted to try them but didnt fully understand what they did.
but yes if they do help shorten your cycle then i would stick with them, just awful they have side effects.


----------



## AC1987

Well according to my chart and how I felt, I'm now 3dpo! :) Still a little nervous that me and my dh didn't bd enough.


----------



## lizlovelust

OMG NO WAY...

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_1007.jpg

is this for real??? I'm 9DPO....


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> OMG NO WAY...
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_1007.jpg
> 
> is this for real??? I'm 9DPO....

OH Liz CONGRATS Another :bfp:


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> OMG NO WAY...
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_1007.jpg
> 
> is this for real??? I'm 9DPO....
> 
> OH Liz CONGRATS Another :bfp:Click to expand...

really? you think so? Omg!!:cloud9:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> OMG NO WAY...
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_1007.jpg
> 
> is this for real??? I'm 9DPO....
> 
> OH Liz CONGRATS Another :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> really? you think so? Omg!!:cloud9:Click to expand...

That second line is plain as day

I see you from the pics you posted in the last few days are the second line 5dpo, 7dpo, 8dpo and now Wowzers


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> OMG NO WAY...
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_1007.jpg
> 
> is this for real??? I'm 9DPO....
> 
> OH Liz CONGRATS Another :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> really? you think so? Omg!!:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> That second line is plain as day
> 
> I see you from the pics you posted in the last few days are the second line 5dpo, 7dpo, 8dpo and now WowzersClick to expand...

oh my goodness! :cloud9:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> OMG NO WAY...
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_1007.jpg
> 
> is this for real??? I'm 9DPO....
> 
> OH Liz CONGRATS Another :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> really? you think so? Omg!!:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> That second line is plain as day
> 
> I see you from the pics you posted in the last few days are the second line 5dpo, 7dpo, 8dpo and now WowzersClick to expand...
> 
> oh my goodness! :cloud9:Click to expand...

I say go and buy you a FRER


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> OMG NO WAY...
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_1007.jpg
> 
> is this for real??? I'm 9DPO....
> 
> OH Liz CONGRATS Another :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> really? you think so? Omg!!:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> That second line is plain as day
> 
> I see you from the pics you posted in the last few days are the second line 5dpo, 7dpo, 8dpo and now WowzersClick to expand...
> 
> oh my goodness! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I say go and buy you a FRERClick to expand...

OMG I'm going to after work! Ah! :cloud9:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Liz- yup I see a line girl! It should get darker as the days go by! :hugs:

Stinas- I think I read that it isn't good to take SI too many cycles in a row. I think I'll take a break for a bit. I want to get my baseline blood test next cycle, I haven't done that yet and they do it the first few days of your cycle. I think SI could mess with the accuracy.
Unless I get my bfp this cycle! [-o&lt;

Still waiting on O, I still think my body is trying real hard! :winkwink:


----------



## Milty

Congrats!


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay so I got a line with FMU but nothing with SMU, is that normal this early...? :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Liz I'm Updating looks like it's it for you hun.

FYI- my mother dont even have her glass on and she see the line


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Liz I'm Updating looks like it's it for you hun.
> 
> FYI- my mother dont even have her glass on and she see the line

oh my goodness! but even if my SMU showed nothing, my FMU is that photo though.:shrug:


----------



## jelly tots

i cant see it at work, pics dont come up the way you have attached them. i want to see it. very exciting.
im sure if hotpink can see it then there is defo one there. yey!


----------



## Milty

Oh I'm blind and I can see it...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well SMU had no time to bulid up hcg


----------



## lizlovelust

Omg thak hyou so much ladies!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Liz- definitely. Try and relax. If you are you are. POAS once a day with fmu. It will get darker as the days go by if its viable. They say to wait until AF is due to test, because the TWW is iffy.


----------



## lizlovelust

Tallmom2b said:


> Liz- definitely. Try and relax. If you are you are. POAS once a day with fmu. It will get darker as the days go by if its viable. They say to wait until AF is due to test, because the TWW is iffy.

I hate waiting! Lolol, I'm such a POAS addict! I go insane with these little guys! :dohh:

But I sure see this line in person as clear as can be! :cloud9:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Milty said:


> Oh I'm blind and I can see it...

I am too had to clean off my glasses to make sure


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Please vote on my poll: https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-names/811284-girl-names.html


----------



## jelly tots

just had a look liz now i am at home and i can defo see a second line :D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

See we got another BFP now ladies. Who is next?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Here's another poll to vote on ladies: https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-names/811594-boy-names.html


----------



## WinterSong4

Congrats to LizLove!!! Hopefully I am next. Feeling pretty good about this cycle :) But, I am always prepared for that dreaded BFN. Blah lol.

So, my chart finalized it today, I did infact ovulate on CD 16 :) So, today I am 3dpo. Hope my temp keeps on rising (with the exception of a implantation dip hehe)


----------



## Lisa92881

Liz - OMG! Congratulations! :yipee:

Wintersong - Nice! Happy 3dpo! :) 

As for me, my temp shot up this morning to the highest it's ever been, guess I did ovulate this weekend! Yeah!! :happydance:


----------



## WinterSong4

Way to go Lisa! 

Can't wait to see if we get our BFP's this cycle!


----------



## Lisa92881

No BFP for me, since we prevented this cycle because I'm having surgery Friday to remove uterine polyps. But I'm still rooting for all of you guys!!! :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

I did a FRER and it was neg... :( maybe its just cause its not FMU? :shrug:


----------



## Lisa92881

lizlovelust said:


> I did a FRER and it was neg... :( maybe its just cause its not FMU? :shrug:

I bet that's why. Your line was still super light. Do you have another FRER for the morning??


----------



## lizlovelust

Lisa92881 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I did a FRER and it was neg... :( maybe its just cause its not FMU? :shrug:
> 
> I bet that's why. Your line was still super light. Do you have another FRER for the morning??Click to expand...

Yea i have two more :(


----------



## Lisa92881

No sad face!! You'll get a positive in the morning, and post it for all of us to "ooooh and aaahhhh" over! :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Liz- that bfp is still there FMU is the best unless your 20 weeks preggo and test like most of my surrogate friends do lol


----------



## lizlovelust

Today's ICs I see nothing same with FRER:cry:

I think it was a fake second line :cry:

I just don't understand, I've had the nausea, the throwing up, the stabbing breast pain, achy breasts, sore nips, diarrhea, loads of EWCM for days in a row with a tint of yellow... What the heck is wrong with me if I'm not PG?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Today's ICs I see nothing same with FRER:cry:
> 
> I think it was a fake second line :cry:
> 
> I just don't understand, I've had the nausea, the throwing up, the stabbing breast pain, achy breasts, sore nips, diarrhea, loads of EWCM for days in a row with a tint of yellow... What the heck is wrong with me if I'm not PG?

Have you tested with your strips today at all hun?


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Today's ICs I see nothing same with FRER:cry:
> 
> I think it was a fake second line :cry:
> 
> I just don't understand, I've had the nausea, the throwing up, the stabbing breast pain, achy breasts, sore nips, diarrhea, loads of EWCM for days in a row with a tint of yellow... What the heck is wrong with me if I'm not PG?
> 
> Have you tested with your strips today at all hun?Click to expand...

Yea that's what ICs are... internet cheapies the dip strips


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Today's ICs I see nothing same with FRER:cry:
> 
> I think it was a fake second line :cry:
> 
> I just don't understand, I've had the nausea, the throwing up, the stabbing breast pain, achy breasts, sore nips, diarrhea, loads of EWCM for days in a row with a tint of yellow... What the heck is wrong with me if I'm not PG?
> 
> Have you tested with your strips today at all hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Yea that's what ICs are... internet cheapies the dip stripsClick to expand...

Awe, I'm so sorry hun just keep on testing your not out yet till the witch is here.


----------



## AC1987

Can you add my chart to the list. :) my temp went up this morning! Good right?


awww liz I'm sorry to hear that...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

AC you've already been added hun from the other thread


----------



## AC1987

Hotpink_Mom said:


> AC you've already been added hun from the other thread

Woops! I thought it went alphabetically at first... :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

AC1987 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> AC you've already been added hun from the other thread
> 
> Woops! I thought it went alphabetically at first... :)Click to expand...

well it does, but when I have the time I'll put them alphabetical order hun. I just started school in September and it's kickin my butt right now.


----------



## lizlovelust

I hope i am, i swear i had a line


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> I hope i am, i swear i had a line

well post a pic let see if we see anything


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzAwOTQtMS5qcGc.jpg

?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzAwOTQtMS5qcGc.jpg
> 
> ?

mmmmm idk hun I dont see anything now. I'm sorry


----------



## lizlovelust

I guess it was a false pos :cry:


----------



## WinterSong4

Can you ladies peek at my chart? The temp drop I had today worries me a little. I did get woken up at 5am this morning by the hubs and had a hard time falling back to sleep (I temp at 7am every morning) so maybe that was a factor? But, would something like that make my temp lower? I dunno....charting is new to me this cycle :(


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Wintersong, don't worry about that little dip :) Your chart looks good:)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> I guess it was a false pos :cry:

Well, liz on the other there are two lines though you must of peed in the middle of the night.


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I guess it was a false pos :cry:
> 
> Well, liz on the other there are two lines though you must of peed in the middle of the night.Click to expand...

Nope, FMU at 630am and then today the neg at FMU 630am too


----------



## momwannabe81

Af was due yesterday, but known for her to be a day late, do u think i have a chance based on my chart?


----------



## lizlovelust

My temp dropped a bit today, but it's still above the cover line, do I still have a chance?


----------



## rosabelle

Liz it's possible that it's just implantation, you can see on mine I had a dip at 9dpo. But I didn't test until the day af was due and I got 2 dark lines in 30 seconds with afternoon pee so try to relax Hun and wait a few days. This cycle was the one cycle that I just relaxed and it happened. Good luck xx


----------



## WinterSong4

Rosabelle, so far your chart after ovulation looks almost identical to mine! lol. Hope that is a good sign for me :) But, I am still early.


----------



## lizlovelust

rosabelle said:


> Liz it's possible that it's just implantation, you can see on mine I had a dip at 9dpo. But I didn't test until the day af was due and I got 2 dark lines in 30 seconds with afternoon pee so try to relax Hun and wait a few days. This cycle was the one cycle that I just relaxed and it happened. Good luck xx

oh man I hope it's implantation! this cycle has been my longest so far... I Oed 6 days later than I normally do.


----------



## rosabelle

lizlovelust said:


> rosabelle said:
> 
> 
> Liz it's possible that it's just implantation, you can see on mine I had a dip at 9dpo. But I didn't test until the day af was due and I got 2 dark lines in 30 seconds with afternoon pee so try to relax Hun and wait a few days. This cycle was the one cycle that I just relaxed and it happened. Good luck xx
> 
> oh man I hope it's implantation! this cycle has been my longest so far... I Oed 6 days later than I normally do.Click to expand...

You know for as long as i can remember i have had 31 day cycles, then the cycle before i conceived i had a 35 day cycle and was convinced i was preggers..i had every symptom in the book but af arrived.. 
then this cycle i O'd on the same day as my long one but had barely any symptoms...so i am convinced that the long one was just getting my body ready :) 



WinterSong4 said:


> Rosabelle, so far your chart after ovulation looks almost identical to mine! lol. Hope that is a good sign for me :) But, I am still early.

it is looking similar! fingers crossed this is it for you :)


----------



## lizlovelust

rosabelle said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rosabelle said:
> 
> 
> Liz it's possible that it's just implantation, you can see on mine I had a dip at 9dpo. But I didn't test until the day af was due and I got 2 dark lines in 30 seconds with afternoon pee so try to relax Hun and wait a few days. This cycle was the one cycle that I just relaxed and it happened. Good luck xx
> 
> oh man I hope it's implantation! this cycle has been my longest so far... I Oed 6 days later than I normally do.Click to expand...
> 
> You know for as long as i can remember i have had 31 day cycles, then the cycle before i conceived i had a 35 day cycle and was convinced i was preggers..i had every symptom in the book but af arrived..
> then this cycle i O'd on the same day as my long one but had barely any symptoms...so i am convinced that the long one was just getting my body ready :)
> 
> 
> 
> WinterSong4 said:
> 
> 
> Rosabelle, so far your chart after ovulation looks almost identical to mine! lol. Hope that is a good sign for me :) But, I am still early.Click to expand...
> 
> it is looking similar! fingers crossed this is it for you :)Click to expand...

Awww but I don't want to wait another cycle! :brat: lol


----------



## lizlovelust

I am having AF like cramps, but more dull than AF cramps and less painful, but it feels like the stretching/contracting kind of cramp. 

It's too early for AF for me though!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I think i Oed yesterday I just hope this cycle is shorter this time...


----------



## AC1987

lizlovelust said:


> I am having AF like cramps, but more dull than AF cramps and less painful, but it feels like the stretching/contracting kind of cramp.
> 
> It's too early for AF for me though!

that COULD be a good thing... :thumbup:


----------



## katherinegrey

Can you add my chart to the list please? Been charting for six months and I love chart stalking so will probably be here lurking quite a lot! lol!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

katherinegrey said:


> Can you add my chart to the list please? Been charting for six months and I love chart stalking so will probably be here lurking quite a lot! lol!

Stalk all you want hun dont be lurking get in and talk hun


----------



## Tallmom2b

I think my body geared up but failed to O...again. Sigh.


----------



## Lisa92881

Tallmom2b said:


> I think my body geared up but failed to O...again. Sigh.

:hugs: Long cycles are SO frustrating!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

momwannabe81 said:


> Af was due yesterday, but known for her to be a day late, do u think i have a chance based on my chart?

Hi momwannabe81:hi: it looks like you may have possibly Od a few days later than what ff said. I think you still have a chance:thumbup:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Lisa92881 said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> I think my body geared up but failed to O...again. Sigh.
> 
> :hugs: Long cycles are SO frustrating!!Click to expand...

Ya they are! ](*,)

Looks like you probably Od! :happydance: just waiting on those crosshairs.


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - our charts look the same! Im still waiting to O.... impatiently ...no positive OPK yet...but maybe I missed it? Temps were low for 2 days then went right up. I guess ill have to wait another day or two.


----------



## Lisa92881

Tallmom2b said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> I think my body geared up but failed to O...again. Sigh.
> 
> :hugs: Long cycles are SO frustrating!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ya they are! ](*,)
> 
> Looks like you probably Od! :happydance: just waiting on those crosshairs.Click to expand...

I know, so exciting!1 :thumbup: I keep playing with my chart and plugging in temps to make the crosshairs appear. :rofl:


----------



## lizlovelust

AC1987 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I am having AF like cramps, but more dull than AF cramps and less painful, but it feels like the stretching/contracting kind of cramp.
> 
> It's too early for AF for me though!
> 
> that COULD be a good thing... :thumbup:Click to expand...


Really? Think it could be implantation cramping?:shrug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I am having AF like cramps, but more dull than AF cramps and less painful, but it feels like the stretching/contracting kind of cramp.
> 
> It's too early for AF for me though!
> 
> that COULD be a good thing... :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Think it could be implantation cramping?:shrug:Click to expand...

That could be it


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I am having AF like cramps, but more dull than AF cramps and less painful, but it feels like the stretching/contracting kind of cramp.
> 
> It's too early for AF for me though!
> 
> that COULD be a good thing... :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Think it could be implantation cramping?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> That could be itClick to expand...

oh man i sure hope so, i keep getting weird cramps off and on similar to AF but different..:shrug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p74/ss67/17.gif
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p74/ss67/17.gif[/IMG*]
[IMG]https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p74/ss67/73.gif
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p74/ss67/73.gif[/IMG*]
[IMG]https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p74/ss67/165.gif
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p74/ss67/165.gif[/IMG*]
[IMG]https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p74/ss67/171.gif
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p74/ss67/171.gif[/IMG*]
[IMG]https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p74/ss67/211.gif
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p74/ss67/211.gif[/IMG*]
[IMG]https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p74/ss67/212.gif
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p74/ss67/212.gif[/IMG*]
Just some you ladies can use Take out the *


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I am having AF like cramps, but more dull than AF cramps and less painful, but it feels like the stretching/contracting kind of cramp.
> 
> It's too early for AF for me though!
> 
> that COULD be a good thing... :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Think it could be implantation cramping?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> That could be itClick to expand...
> 
> oh man i sure hope so, i keep getting weird cramps off and on similar to AF but different..:shrug:Click to expand...

:shrug: idk :shrug:


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I am having AF like cramps, but more dull than AF cramps and less painful, but it feels like the stretching/contracting kind of cramp.
> 
> It's too early for AF for me though!
> 
> that COULD be a good thing... :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Think it could be implantation cramping?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> That could be itClick to expand...
> 
> oh man i sure hope so, i keep getting weird cramps off and on similar to AF but different..:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :shrug: idk :shrug:Click to expand...

It's so weird:wacko:

anyways, WOW this site is dead tonight...


----------



## Lisa92881

Haha, I know. I feel like such a loser when I just sit here and keep refreshing it. Bored much?! LOL.


----------



## lizlovelust

Lisa92881 said:


> Haha, I know. I feel like such a loser when I just sit here and keep refreshing it. Bored much?! LOL.

haha yea I know how you feel! :dohh::haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

I just bought a 60 minute massage on Groupon for $35!!! :yipee:


----------



## lizlovelust

Nice! My BFF is a massage therapist!:thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

Ahhh, how lucky are you?!?! Do you make her give you massages all the time?! LOL


----------



## lizlovelust

haha why yes I do :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lol, you ladies crack me up..


----------



## Lisa92881

I need to find a friend that's a massage therapist. Hahaha


----------



## lizlovelust

I have the worst stabbing pain in the middle of my right breast


----------



## AC1987

I have a question... FF moved my ov date on me to a date I know I didn't ov on... so I overrode it... but now I have a blue coverline. Should I change it back??


----------



## katherinegrey

Thanks for adding me on hun :) :flower: 

If I were you AC1987, i would change it back, I overrode mine a couple of cycles ago because I was sure I had already ovulated, well going by my luteal phase I hadn't and it turns out fertility friend was right in the first place and it just meant I missed my fertile window by over riding :( Good luck :) from your chart it looks like you ov'd cycle day 15? I could be wrong though, I'm not an expert by any means!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hey ladies,
How is everyone doing today? I hope everyone is good. Anyone past Ov having lots of symptoms? Hopefully we'll be seeing lots of BFP in time for Xmas. 

AFM... I'm feeling really down today. Me and the OH had a massive argument this morning and it was prerty much all my fault. I had +opk on sun/mon(CD14/15) but I wanted to BD again last night(CD16) just to cover all bases. OH wasn't that keen because we've already dtd every day since CD10 but he reluctantly agreed. The only problem was he had to be at work for 2.30am and needed a really early night, so we set the alarm ½hr earlier so we could have a quickie. So when it came to it, it just wasn't happening, he couldn't finish (sorry tmi). I didn't mean to react so badly but I was tired, I had to be up for work at 4.30am and I started panicking that because we hadn't dtd we had no chance of getting our BFP this cycle. I got really upset and told him that if I wasn't preggo this month it was all his fault and then I refused to even speak to him. I hardly slept a wink after he left because I felt so bad and was stressing over missing eggie. I can't even talk to him because he left his mobile at home so I'm gonna have to wait till I get home to apologise. I really want to BD tonight as a last ditch attempt to catch that egg but I know he won't want to come near me after this morning. I just wanna cry :'( 
Has anyone else reacted so badly over something like this? I feel like such a bitch!


----------



## AC1987

PrincessTaz said:


> Hey ladies,
> How is everyone doing today? I hope everyone is good. Anyone past Ov having lots of symptoms? Hopefully we'll be seeing lots of BFP in time for Xmas.
> 
> AFM... I'm feeling really down today. Me and the OH had a massive argument this morning and it was prerty much all my fault. I had +opk on sun/mon(CD14/15) but I wanted to BD again last night(CD16) just to cover all bases. OH wasn't that keen because we've already dtd every day since CD10 but he reluctantly agreed. The only problem was he had to be at work for 2.30am and needed a really early night, so we set the alarm ½hr earlier so we could have a quickie. So when it came to it, it just wasn't happening, he couldn't finish (sorry tmi). I didn't mean to react so badly but I was tired, I had to be up for work at 4.30am and I started panicking that because we hadn't dtd we had no chance of getting our BFP this cycle. I got really upset and told him that if I wasn't preggo this month it was all his fault and then I refused to even speak to him. I hardly slept a wink after he left because I felt so bad and was stressing over missing eggie. I can't even talk to him because he left his mobile at home so I'm gonna have to wait till I get home to apologise. I really want to BD tonight as a last ditch attempt to catch that egg but I know he won't want to come near me after this morning. I just wanna cry :'( home to apologise. I really want to BD tonight as a last ditch attempt to catch that egg but I know he won't want to come near me after this morning. I just wanna cry :'(
> Has anyone else reacted so badly over something like this? I feel like such a bitch!


awww :hugs: yes ive been there too!!


----------



## AC1987

katherinegrey said:


> Thanks for adding me on hun :) :flower:
> 
> If I were you AC1987, i would change it back, I overrode mine a couple of cycles ago because I was sure I had already ovulated, well going by my luteal phase I hadn't and it turns out fertility friend was right in the first place and it just meant I missed my fertile window by over riding :( Good luck :) from your chart it looks like you ov'd cycle day 15? I could be wrong though, I'm not an expert by any means!

Its still a blue line :( is there a way to make it red again? I feel like I broke it :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

AC1987 said:


> katherinegrey said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for adding me on hun :) :flower:
> 
> If I were you AC1987, i would change it back, I overrode mine a couple of cycles ago because I was sure I had already ovulated, well going by my luteal phase I hadn't and it turns out fertility friend was right in the first place and it just meant I missed my fertile window by over riding :( Good luck :) from your chart it looks like you ov'd cycle day 15? I could be wrong though, I'm not an expert by any means!
> 
> Its still a blue line :( is there a way to make it red again? I feel like I broke it :haha:Click to expand...






Go to Ovulation Detector


Click Tuning/Override

Click Remove or Delete


----------



## lizlovelust

I think AF is on her way... I have AF like cramping and loads of gas....:(

BFN again this morning...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Okay ladies how does my chart looking so far?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas said:


> Tallmom - our charts look the same! Im still waiting to O.... impatiently ...no positive OPK yet...but maybe I missed it? Temps were low for 2 days then went right up. I guess ill have to wait another day or two.

IDK Stinas, I think it kinda looks like you O'd! If those temps keep rising than i'd say you did:thumbup:

My chart is getting crazier and crazier!



Lisa92881 said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> I think my body geared up but failed to O...again. Sigh.
> 
> :hugs: Long cycles are SO frustrating!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ya they are! ](*,)
> 
> Looks like you probably Od! :happydance: just waiting on those crosshairs.Click to expand...
> 
> I know, so exciting!1 :thumbup: I keep playing with my chart and plugging in temps to make the crosshairs appear. :rofl:Click to expand...

Yaeeeee! You got your crosshairs!!! :happydance:



lizlovelust said:


> I think AF is on her way... I have AF like cramping and loads of gas....:(
> 
> BFN again this morning...

Sorry Liz:hugs: But it's not over until AF actually comes, maybe you are having preggo symptoms :winkwink:

PrincessTaz- I felt the anxiety when I was reading your post! I have definitely been there. But I think you probably have enough :spermy: in there waiting for that egg already. :hugs: I'm sure your DH will understand when he sees you feel badly. It's hard to stay calm when you want something so bad and feel like we have little control of when it will happen.:wacko:


----------



## Stinas

Liz - sorry for the bfn. 
Tallmom - temp went down again. Still awaiting +opk. I have decided to bd every two days or so. I have done the whole smep and it didnt work for my long cycles. Dh works crazy long hours so he was not happy about every other after a 18 hr shift lol. I feel stuff going on down there so I really hope soy is doing its job. 
I hope we o at the same time!


----------



## DaisyQ

Princess Taz, I've totally been there, and did the exact same thing as you, 2 months ago. It's a lot of pressure we put on ourselves (and our men) to feel we've done all we can to catch that eggy. I keep telling myself it'll happen when it's meant to happen. I'm sure you'll be forgiven and it's good that you can share, or take the blame for the fight - that's a sign of a healthy relationship!


----------



## iheartcookies

i like those flashing bfp's add me please and hopefully we can have bfps next to every name :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

iheartcookies said:


> i like those flashing bfp's add me please and hopefully we can have bfps next to every name :)

I need you chart url hun


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How is my chart looking ladies?


----------



## lizlovelust

Cramps....Feel similar to AF but also different...I'm confused, I keep thinking I'm bleeding and run to the bathroom and nothing. They aren't as intense as AF but aren't really dull either, they come and go too.....

Any ideas?:shrug:


----------



## Stinas

Liz - I felt the same thing a few cycles ago but af ended up showing her ugly face a day or two later. Hopefully your cramps are different. Fx your now out yet. 

I got my smiley opk today!! Yay! Let's see if my temps will confirm it and my body does not change its mind.


----------



## lizlovelust

Stinas said:


> Liz - I felt the same thing a few cycles ago but af ended up showing her ugly face a day or two later. Hopefully your cramps are different. Fx your now out yet.
> 
> I got my smiley opk today!! Yay! Let's see if my temps will confirm it and my body does not change its mind.

:cry: I hope it's not AF! 

GL and get BDing!! :thumbup:


----------



## WinterSong4

Hotpink_Mom said:


> How is my chart looking ladies?

Where is your chart?


----------



## Lisa92881

Princess Taz - Yep, I think we've all been there. :blush: I swore I would never act like that, but of course emotions got the best of me a few cycles ago and the same thing happened to us one morning. :hugs:

Tallmom - I know, I love them! Hehe. Is now when I should admit that this whole charting this is pretty cool, and worth it?? :winkwink:

Liz - Lots of :hugs:! You're not out til she shows!

Stinas - Hooray for that smiley!! Sexy time!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

WinterSong4 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> How is my chart looking ladies?
> 
> Where is your chart?Click to expand...

On the frist page i'm trying to get a smaller siggy to put everything i need in my siggy space.


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - looks like you might O soon....still early to tell really.

Yay for bding!!! I was starting to bd every two days just to cover everything...every other kind of got tiring with my long cycles. This was easer...so last night was a bd night....last few times I got a smiley opk i bd that day and didnt the night before....hopefully this is a good thing that I got it in this time. 
Lets get this soy baby going!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Oi these cramps are really annoying me!


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink_Mom said:


> WinterSong4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> How is my chart looking ladies?
> 
> Where is your chart?Click to expand...
> 
> On the frist page i'm trying to get a smaller siggy to put everything i need in my siggy space.Click to expand...

Yes, your siggy is H U G E lol but I still think its cute :flower:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterSong4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> How is my chart looking ladies?
> 
> Where is your chart?Click to expand...
> 
> On the frist page i'm trying to get a smaller siggy to put everything i need in my siggy space.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, your siggy is H U G E lol but I still think its cute :flower:Click to expand...

lol, i know right this next siggy is going to be cowgirly


----------



## PrincessTaz

AC1987, TALLMOM, DAISYQ & LISA92881 - Thank you for all your kind words and advice. I apologised and OH accepted after a little sulk. I let him watch football without me nagging and moaning to make it up, so he's a pretty happy bunny. We even ending up dtd just because we wanted to which was nice lol. 

Lizlovelust - Try and just put the cramps to the back of your mind, harder said than done I know! Cramps are normal in early pregnancy and when af is due, so unfortunately you're not gonna know which ones they are until af shows or much preferably you get a BFP. Just try and relax a bit and I might join you and take my own advice because I'm just as bad lol. GL

Also I got my 1st ever cross hairs today (I think that's what they're called) on FF, so I'm officially 3dpo. I'm going to try and be more relaxed during in the 2ww I can't promise I'll succeed though ;)


----------



## lizlovelust

PrincessTaz said:


> AC1987, TALLMOM, DAISYQ & LISA92881 - Thank you for all your kind words and advice. I apologised and OH accepted after a little sulk. I let him watch football without me nagging and moaning to make it up, so he's a pretty happy bunny. We even ending up dtd just because we wanted to which was nice lol.
> 
> Lizlovelust - Try and just put the cramps to the back of your mind, harder said than done I know! Cramps are normal in early pregnancy and when af is due, so unfortunately you're not gonna know which ones they are until af shows or much preferably you get a BFP. Just try and relax a bit and I might join you and take my own advice because I'm just as bad lol. GL
> 
> Also I got my 1st ever cross hairs today (I think that's what they're called) on FF, so I'm officially 3dpo. I'm going to try and be more relaxed during in the 2ww I can't promise I'll succeed though ;)

these cramps are just so annoying I want them to stop! :dohh:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I got a temp question do you ever warm up your themomenter before using it or just use it right away while it's cold? Why, i ask is because its getting really cold now and i sleep with two blankets on, but anyways my themomenter is really cold in the mornings too. So I took my temp when it was cold first thing then three min. later took it warmed up (by the warmt of my belly). which temp should i use ladies?


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I got a temp question do you ever warm up your themomenter before using it or just use it right away. Why, i ask is because its getting really cold now and i sleep with two blankets on, but anyways my themomenter is really cold too. So I took my temp when it was cold then three min. later took it warmed up which temp should i use ladies?

I wouldn't mess with the thermometer, I doubt that the tempature in your room will affect it. I was told that it wont affect your BBT either.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> AC1987, TALLMOM, DAISYQ & LISA92881 - Thank you for all your kind words and advice. I apologised and OH accepted after a little sulk. I let him watch football without me nagging and moaning to make it up, so he's a pretty happy bunny. We even ending up dtd just because we wanted to which was nice lol.
> 
> Lizlovelust - Try and just put the cramps to the back of your mind, harder said than done I know! Cramps are normal in early pregnancy and when af is due, so unfortunately you're not gonna know which ones they are until af shows or much preferably you get a BFP. Just try and relax a bit and I might join you and take my own advice because I'm just as bad lol. GL
> 
> Also I got my 1st ever cross hairs today (I think that's what they're called) on FF, so I'm officially 3dpo. I'm going to try and be more relaxed during in the 2ww I can't promise I'll succeed though ;)
> 
> these cramps are just so annoying I want them to stop! :dohh:Click to expand...

Just relax hun, you'll be fine.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> I got a temp question do you ever warm up your themomenter before using it or just use it right away. Why, i ask is because its getting really cold now and i sleep with two blankets on, but anyways my themomenter is really cold too. So I took my temp when it was cold then three min. later took it warmed up which temp should i use ladies?
> 
> I wouldn't mess with the thermometer, I doubt that the tempature in your room will affect it. I was told that it wont affect your BBT either.Click to expand...

Thanks hun, I wasn't for sure on this one, but had to ask anyways.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- yaeeee for smiley!! :happydance: I'll be chart stalking you:haha:

Lisa- FX this is the one! 

PrincessTaz- yaaaeeee for crosshairs!!! :wohoo:

Liz- hang in there, it will be what it is 

I think my body has given up Oing for now:cry: although I'm still having watery cm...but OPKs have gotten fainter. The full moon is next weekend so maybe that will be when I O?
I'm going to be the most patient person on earth by the time I get my bfp
Or I'm going to be crazy:wacko:


----------



## AC1987

I got a tiny dip today in my temp... but its not below the coverline so I guess thats good :)


----------



## Milty

yeah thats pretty normal I wouldn't worry about it...you can see mine did the same thing...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

AC1987 said:


> I got a tiny dip today in my temp... but its not below the coverline so I guess thats good :)

AC- I'll be your buddy hun we're just two day off from eachother.
Oh, and don't worry about that dip that is nothing.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Milty- your chart looks great so far!!

AC- That dip is nothing to worry about:) Your chart looks good so far:thumbup:


----------



## WinterSong4

I am alittle weary about my temp fluctuations.....It's still early I understand, but this concerns me a bit...Any thoughts on my chart ladies?


----------



## katherinegrey

Wintersong4 your chart looks fine hun, looks normal, a lot of ladies have little dips that mean nothing in their luteal phase.

I agree Milty your chart looks lovely!


----------



## Tallmom2b

WinterSong4 said:


> I am alittle weary about my temp fluctuations.....It's still early I understand, but this concerns me a bit...Any thoughts on my chart ladies?

Your chart looks fine:) maybe its an implantation dip?!


----------



## lizlovelust

What do you kadies think about my chart? When does t start to dip if AF is coming?


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Hello everyone, can I join u ladies? Im 6 dpo today YAY!


----------



## Tallmom2b

lizlovelust said:


> What do you kadies think about my chart? When does t start to dip if AF is coming?

It's different for everyone. But i'd say it would start to go down right around now and get close to the coverline. If AF is coming for you she will be here in 2 or 3 days or so I think, but I hope she doesn't get you!


----------



## lizlovelust

Tallmom2b said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> What do you kadies think about my chart? When does t start to dip if AF is coming?
> 
> It's different for everyone. But i'd say it would start to go down right around now and get close to the coverline. If AF is coming for you she will be here in 2 or 3 days or so I think, but I hope she doesn't get you!Click to expand...

Im due for her either saturday or sunday...

Im having EWCM with a tint if yellow again... No itch, no burn.
Im still having cramps and super super super sore breasts 
:shrug:


----------



## LOVELYMEME

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32a151

Yesterday i had a dip by .28 today a rise of .52 6dpo today,, still have really sore bbs since day after ovulation even though there feeling better it's far from the norm.. FF still havent given me a CL or O date but thankfully i used opk's.. We :sex: ON CD 11 he withdrew :sulk: having withdrawls :rolleyes: lol AND CD 12 he asked me where i wanted it so u already knoe \\:D/!! I usually dont test or ovulate on cd 12 but after BD'in i decided what the heck, after he headed off to work... God had to be at work because is was soooooo positive WOW!! 2 DPO i had a pain on the lower right abdomine ovry area i guess without touching it i could feel like a bruse when i pressed around, it would hurt more felt like i had got a shot there it went on for 2 days. Only symptom i have now is sore achy bbs and just a little swelling..


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

LOVELYMEME said:


> Hello everyone, can I join u ladies? Im 6 dpo today YAY!

Your added


----------



## lizlovelust

I really wish i knew what was going on with my chart


----------



## mandylou18

delete


----------



## Lisa92881

Hotpink - I also just stick the thermometer right in my mouth after it's been sitting out on the table. I don't think that should matter. This week I've been able to rest it on my pillow while it's in my mouth and still doze off a little bit until it beeps. Love it, lol. 

Liz - Breathe, girlfriend!!! Your chart still looks good. If you are preggo, all this stress isn't good for you!! :hugs:

My surgery is tomorrow....thoughts and prayers greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Lisa92881 said:


> Hotpink - I also just stick the thermometer right in my mouth after it's been sitting out on the table. I don't think that should matter. This week I've been able to rest it on my pillow while it's in my mouth and still doze off a little bit until it beeps. Love it, lol.
> 
> Liz - Breathe, girlfriend!!! Your chart still looks good. If you are preggo, all this stress isn't good for you!! :hugs:
> 
> My surgery is tomorrow....thoughts and prayers greatly appreciated!!!

Well im not really stressing im just impatient lol


----------



## Tallmom2b

Good luck Lisa!!!!! :dust:

Sending you lots of positive vibes :hugs:

Let us know how it went ASAP so we know you're okay:)


----------



## Milty

Tallmom2b said:


> Milty- your chart looks great so far!!
> 
> AC- That dip is nothing to worry about:) Your chart looks good so far:thumbup:

Thanks I feel hopeful as my charts have been getting better and better...however I don't get to excited because my charts are very consistant and so far no BFP...but like I said I'm hopeful


----------



## Lisa92881

Tallmom2b said:


> Good luck Lisa!!!!! :dust:
> 
> Sending you lots of positive vibes :hugs:
> 
> Let us know how it went ASAP so we know you're okay:)

Thank you. :) I will. Going in at 10:30 for pre-admission testing, then surgery is scheduled for 12:30....so I'll hopefully be with it enough to hop on here quickly tomorrow night. :flower:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa my prayers are on the way girly.


----------



## Stinas

Lisa - good luck and you are in my prayers!!!!! 

Tall mom - no bd for me last night. Beyond pissed at DH but I will "use him for his sperm" tonight as he says lol.


----------



## Milty

Lisa: I hope you have a fast recovery....


----------



## daydream

Hi there! Can you add me to the list? I've charted since June. It's nice to know what's ACTUALLY going on with my cycle :) Right now I'm CD10, waiting for ovulation, which is usually around CD16. First cycle of clomid though, so who knows what to expect :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

daydream said:


> Hi there! Can you add me to the list? I've charted since June. It's nice to know what's ACTUALLY going on with my cycle :) Right now I'm CD10, waiting for ovulation, which is usually around CD16. First cycle of clomid though, so who knows what to expect :)

Welcome your added


----------



## mandylou18

Hi! Can I join you ladies? I'm currently CD6, waiting to O


----------



## PrincessTaz

Good luck Lisa. I hope everything goes smoothly and wish you a very speedy recovery.


----------



## AC1987

well I had a tiny rise... :)


----------



## lizlovelust

I feel like I'm out, my temps are slowly going down and I'm still having cramping which I'm sure is AF on her way :(

Still BFN


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

mandylou18 said:


> Hi! Can I join you ladies? I'm currently CD6, waiting to O

Welcome and your added.


----------



## lizlovelust

What does it mean when you get a second line but it's a white line, but it came up within the 5 min. time frame? I can see it as clear as day in person...

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMAG0146-1.jpg

:shrug:


----------



## Milty

AC1987 said:


> well I had a tiny rise... :)

see dip is no big deal...your fine


----------



## Milty

Liz: Thats called an evap line and is not positive...Sorry hun..they are very commmon in IC and even some store tests


----------



## AC1987

Milty said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> well I had a tiny rise... :)
> 
> see dip is no big deal...your fineClick to expand...

Thanks! :) Yeah I know... I just keep worrying about it


----------



## x Helen x

Hi ladies, what do you think of my chart? I have overlaid it with my previous chart which was a chemical pregnancy, just for perspective.

AF is due tomorrow and I was pretty sure she was coming as temps were dropping steadily, but then a bit of a rise today woohoo! Hope those temps keep going up tomorrow and AF doesn't show up.

I don't have any pregnancy symptoms at all this month, but I don't feel like AF is coming either, so it's hard to say.


----------



## kitty2385

i started temping today, and i am overly excited to see what it shows! add me to the list :D


----------



## WinterSong4

Temp went back up today. Not liking the roller coaster effect going on lol


----------



## lizlovelust

So i did another IC and it had another whiteish line that came up before 5 min. ive done several other ICs from the same batch and none had the whiteish line, my friend even tried one and hers never got the line... :shrug:


----------



## sakari06

You can add me too, wishing for BFP's!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

sakari06 said:


> You can add me too, wishing for BFP's!

I need your url for your chart hun


----------



## Stinas

Liz - White lines mean nothing. Sometimes certain tests they just come up. I have had them on cheapies and FRER...as well as the digital ones after being torn apart. Its just some sort of evap line...even before the time limit is up, its just an evap. 
Sorry. Chart looks like AF is on her wicked way....that bitc* :-( but you never know...not out until she fully shows.

XhelenX - Your chart looks good!


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks for the positive vibes girls. Everything went great. :happydance: Turns out it was 2 polyps (not fibroids, which would have been harder to remove, and require my dr finding another available surgeon today, or having another surgery) which she got out with no problem. I woke up with no problem from the anesthesia, just like I had taken a nap, haha. I went into the OR at 12:30, was in the recovery room by 1:30, and was going home by 3. They gave me pain meds in the OR, so I'm not feeling any pain. Just a little tired from the anesthesia, already took a 3 hour nap, haha. The dr said if I do feel any pain, just take Aleve or whatever I have in the house. So happy everything went ok!! I have to make a follow-up appt in 2 weeks, where I'm hoping the plan is to start me on Clomid!! :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

I did feel like AF might be on her way a few days ago, now not so much, my cramping has pretty much subsided for the most part, comes and goes a little but not as bad as it was... so confused...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa so glad to hear everything to went so well.


----------



## Milty

good news Lisa! Keep us updated when you feel up to it


----------



## Stinas

Yay Lisa! Very happy everything went well!! Hopefully the two weeks go fast so you can hope on the crazy train with us again!


----------



## WinterSong4

My temp went back up this AM, but just a smidge. I only hope it stays high yielding a BFP for me next week :)

BB's are slowly starting to get sore, and have been getting ovulation type pains in both sides since yesterday, so I hope that means something. My abundance of CM, however, seems to have tapered off. Argh lol


----------



## AC1987

Mine too went up a tiny bit...


----------



## WinterSong4

AC1987 said:


> Mine too went up a tiny bit...

Argh! It's madness! lol Waiting.....


----------



## AC1987

WinterSong4 said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> Mine too went up a tiny bit...
> 
> Argh! It's madness! lol Waiting.....Click to expand...

It is!!! hahah its worse when FF makes you even less dpo.... so I'm keeping track of both. So I think I'm at 6dpo or 8dpo


----------



## Happygurl

Can I join you lovely ladies too??? First post ever, to any site! Wahoo! Here is the link to my charts:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/36d330

I think I am o'ing - - what do you think?? I'm soo confused by the slow temp rise!! :wacko: But you can see from my past charts that my rise isn't real straightforward. I got a neg digi yesterday at 7 am, smiley at noon :thumbup: (I know you're not supposed to look at the lines, but the test line wasn't as dark as control), another smiley at 4:00 pm (test line darker), and when I got home at 8 pm another smiley with super dark test line! So then I pulled out a first response to check the lines and the test line wasn't quite as dark as control. Whatever, we dtd anywho. Then this morning at 7 am, what do you know, another smiley and first response test line was super uber close to control, probably as good as it's going to get 4 me. :happydance:

BUT WAIT! At 5 am this morning my temp has risen 0.3 degrees from yesterday to 97.5! :shrug: From my charts you can see I never get this high pre-o. But I had a rotten nights sleep last night, I felt so hot. So I don't know if I already o'd yesterday, and if it was yesterday, maybe we waited too long to bd!

Sorry I'm a freak ya'll.

My O day is all over the place in my charts, and luteal phase was only 7 days last month!!! My temps are so low. Seems like something must be wrong. :cry:

I'm worried with the slow rise FF will not predict my o date right. Guess I'll dtd again this afternoon and the next few days, and hope for the best? Would appreciate ya'lls opinion on when I will o or if I have already.

Hope everyone is doing well today! Excited to watch ya'll's progress! Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hey ladies,

I haven't posted in a while so just for a little update.

I got my temp. rise this morning ... i had a temp rise yesterday but it was only by .3 degrees and then today it went up another .4 degrees! I'm feeling a little down about the whole thing because I didn't BD the day of or before ovulation because my OH had surgery yesterday for an umbilical hernia ... 

I'm feeling disappointed a little but I'm just holding onto hope that the sperm survived for 2 days ....

I'm feeling ok .. aside from the fact that I'm worried about catching the egg and I took my dostinex (hormone medication) last night without food and today I'm feeling bad ... I have a headache and I really just feel out of it .

Sorry for the rant ... I'm just sure my OH is sick of hearing it so I needed to vent somewhere else!


----------



## lizlovelust

Well no AF today and temp went back up a bit.... Hmm....14DPO


----------



## rdleela

Happygurl said:


> My O day is all over the place in my charts, and luteal phase was only 7 days last month!!! My temps are so low. Seems like something must be wrong. :cry:

Hi, happygurl, I was a bit nervous my first couple of posts! Now I'm on here every single morning, lol

I'm not an expert at charting, so I'll leave that to the other girls, it's only my 2nd cycle charting. 

As for the short luteal phase, mine is 9-day average. Have you done any research on it, as I have and I'm working on it. Here's a thread I started on it: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-1/803171-10-day-luteal-phase-advice-needed.html and there are many more threads. G/L!


----------



## ashknowsbest

lizlovelust said:


> Well no AF today and temp went back up a bit.... Hmm....14DPO

Have you taken a pregnancy test yet ? I read that you took one a couple of days ago but since your temperature hasn't gone below the coverline I would take another. Also, how long is your lutheal phase normally ... ? Sorry for the mispell!


----------



## LOVELYMEME

7 dpo- i had a drop from 98.75 to 98.48 bbs slighty tender but last night they were aching real bad soooo dawgon dry seems like i have a YI uggggh a little cramping on and off nothng to major thatll make me super excited as i was,, tomorrows is another day i hope we get the best of it..... 
AT 1:45 PM I FELT 15 SHARP PAINS UNDER BELLYBUTTON 3 SECONDS APART THEN IT STARTED FROM 1SECOND APART I'VE LOST COUNT NOW BUT IT ALMOST MADE ME CRY ON THE 8TH ONE ,, IM USUALLY A TOUGH COOKIE WHEN IT COMES TO PAIN 18 TATS AND COUNTING ON TWO MORE MAYBE HAHAHA!!




8 DPO - Today my temps are the same as yesterday 98.48... I temp at the same time but i also did 3 other temps right after one was the same and the other 2 was 98.34 these temps are nothing new to me : ( im scared now.. I stuck wit the original temp.. Good news is i finally got my coverline and o'd at CD20 on FF which makes me 8DPO I ovulated on the day i suspected which was CD 12 YAY CL 98.1! i felt like i needed a bucket this am,, and i also felt what i think was heartburn before i went to sleep and when i woke up to temp... I got up to use the BR about 5 times b4 i actully got up at 10 at i didnt feel anything the times i got up b4 10 i almost couldnt go back to sleep ass 7 but once i hoped up after temps i felt so drowsy/dizzy wow and stomach growling after chucking 3 stuffed crust pizza's 2 gralic breads and 3 cinnimon sticks rite b4 bed, BOY WAS I STARVING! Bbs still sore i feel qite unusual today..


----------



## lizlovelust

ashknowsbest said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Well no AF today and temp went back up a bit.... Hmm....14DPO
> 
> Have you taken a pregnancy test yet ? I read that you took one a couple of days ago but since your temperature hasn't gone below the coverline I would take another. Also, how long is your lutheal phase normally ... ? Sorry for the mispell!Click to expand...

My lutel phase has always been 14 days so its weird that i didnt get AF this morning, its came on 14DPO all other times. HPTs are neg still :shrug:


----------



## lizlovelust

My temps still up so i wonder whats going on... No AF no BFP either


----------



## Milty

Ash: try not to worry....the little guys can live up to 5days

Liz: I think by tomorrow you will know


----------



## Milty

Welcome to all the new ladies


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks milty :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Milty said:


> Ash: try not to worry....the little guys can live up to 5days
> 
> Liz: I think by tomorrow you will know

I hope it will be a BFP


----------



## Stinas

Lots of new ladies! Welcome!


----------



## Happygurl

rdleela said:


> Happygurl said:
> 
> 
> My O day is all over the place in my charts, and luteal phase was only 7 days last month!!! My temps are so low. Seems like something must be wrong. :cry:
> 
> Hi, happygurl, I was a bit nervous my first couple of posts! Now I'm on here every single morning, lol
> 
> I'm not an expert at charting, so I'll leave that to the other girls, it's only my 2nd cycle charting.
> 
> As for the short luteal phase, mine is 9-day average. Have you done any research on it, as I have and I'm working on it. Here's a thread I started on it: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-1/803171-10-day-luteal-phase-advice-needed.html and there are many more threads. G/L!Click to expand...


Hi there! Thanks for your reply! I was so nervous that no one would answer!

I've done some research on the short LP, so I'll check out your thread! Would like to learn more about it. For me, I think it could be mild hypothyroid. I did a TSH test and it was normal, but I've heard you can have normal tests and still have it. The coldness, variable cycles, short LP, etc all would make sense. Anywho, thanks for sharing your thread!

I've got an appt on tues, so hopefully I will be 3 Dpo by then and can get my progesterone checked. Maybe I can get a prescription for progesterone if it is low. My doc seems pretty willing to work with me, I'm too scared to take it on my own. I read about B complex just the other day, but i guess I'd have to wait until next cycle!


----------



## rdleela

Happygurl said:


> rdleela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happygurl said:
> 
> 
> My O day is all over the place in my charts, and luteal phase was only 7 days last month!!! My temps are so low. Seems like something must be wrong. :cry:
> 
> Hi, happygurl, I was a bit nervous my first couple of posts! Now I'm on here every single morning, lol
> 
> I'm not an expert at charting, so I'll leave that to the other girls, it's only my 2nd cycle charting.
> 
> As for the short luteal phase, mine is 9-day average. Have you done any research on it, as I have and I'm working on it. Here's a thread I started on it: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-1/803171-10-day-luteal-phase-advice-needed.html and there are many more threads. G/L!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi there! Thanks for your reply! I was so nervous that no one would answer!
> 
> I've done some research on the short LP, so I'll check out your thread! Would like to learn more about it. For me, I think it could be mild hypothyroid. I did a TSH test and it was normal, but I've heard you can have normal tests and still have it. The coldness, variable cycles, short LP, etc all would make sense. Anywho, thanks for sharing your thread!
> 
> I've got an appt on tues, so hopefully I will be 3 Dpo by then and can get my progesterone checked. Maybe I can get a prescription for progesterone if it is low. My doc seems pretty willing to work with me, I'm too scared to take it on my own. I read about B complex just the other day, but i guess I'd have to wait until next cycle!Click to expand...

I am on the high-side of normal range for hypothyroid, and dr is getting it checked again along with all the other tests to run, I get thyroid checked at least once/year b/c my grandma and my mom both are hypo. So this could be part of my problem, as well!

And I am taking B100 :)


----------



## mandylou18

lizlovelust said:


> I hope it will be a BFP

I've got my fingers crossed you get your BFP! When will you test? :dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

mandylou18 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I hope it will be a BFP
> 
> I've got my fingers crossed you get your BFP! When will you test? :dust:Click to expand...

Well i was due for AF today and have been testing every day foe a few days and all neg so far and no sign of AF either:shrug:


----------



## Milty

Liz your temp went up... Thats a good sign


----------



## Lisa92881

Good luck Liz, thinking of you.

Milty - Your chart looks awesome! You may have already answered this, but when are you going to test??


----------



## Milty

Lisa92881 said:


> Good luck Liz, thinking of you.
> 
> Milty - Your chart looks awesome! You may have already answered this, but when are you going to test??

I did at 7 & 10DPO but both were negitive...however I'm actually getting a little hopeful here so I will test again in the morning 11DPO


----------



## Milty

I actually just put in a fake temp for 11DPO and if my temp stays up tomorrow my chart with be triphasic...Although my chart always has that "looks good" quality but I still get BFN.... it's never been triphasic though...


----------



## Lisa92881

Yay!! Can't wait to see the results!! How long is your LP usually??


----------



## Lisa92881

Nevermind just looked at your old charts....so AF should be missed tomorrow or the next day...hopefully a BFP!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Lisa92881 said:


> Good luck Liz, thinking of you.
> 
> Milty - Your chart looks awesome! You may have already answered this, but when are you going to test??

thanks, i still dont feel like AF is coming either, but still no BFP


----------



## Lisa92881

Milty said:


> I actually just put in a fake temp for 11DPO and if my temp stays up tomorrow my chart with be triphasic...Although my chart always has that "looks good" quality but I still get BFN.... it's never been triphasic though...

:haha: I was totally doing the fake temp thing the other day before I got my crosshairs. Well good luck in the morning! :)


----------



## Milty

Liz if you do a search in the charts on FF you will see lots of ladies who get negitive test and then positives later... you can even put in the search first positive after X number of days...


----------



## Milty

As of right now I don't have any symptons or signs but I was curious and was looking at the ones you can add to your chart...

Then I came accross one "hip pain" and I almost started laughing because I just told my DH 3 hours ago if hip pain is symptom then I might be PG because I feel like an old lady today who needs a cain or something...my hip has been hurting for 2 days....:haha:

of course when I said that I didn't think in a million years it would actually be a sign


----------



## lizlovelust

Milty said:


> Liz if you do a search in the charts on FF you will see lots of ladies who get negitive test and then positives later... you can even put in the search first positive after X number of days...

Oh wow later? Oh man i hope i get my pos! Ive never had a LP past 14 days before


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

My hips are hurting so bad and i've been feeling sick the last few days


----------



## Tallmom2b

Lisa- glad everything went good!! Bfp here you come!!

Milty- your chart looks awesome!! FX!

Stinas- keep on bding! Hope you O soon! It looks like your other charts show that sometimes it takes awhile for your body to O after a +OPK. It happens to me too. It's like are bodies are trying to trick us:wacko:

Helen- :hi: how have you been? Hope AF stays away!

Liz- I'm thinking you Od later then what ff is telling you. Even though you have a positive OPK it still can be 36 hours or even longer until you actually O. Have you seen a fertility doc? Your temps are pretty crazy, that can sometimes indicate that something is amiss. :dust:


----------



## AC1987

My temp took a dip... and my bbs hurt.


----------



## Milty

I tested BFN


----------



## WinterSong4

AC1987 said:


> My temp took a dip... and my bbs hurt.

That's nothing! lol Look at my temp dip! :( BB's started getting sore yesterday, this morning not so much. CM was in excess yesterday to the point of feeling like I pee'd myself. The last 3-4 days, I have been feeling "ovulation pain" in both sides on and off, as well as off and on dull cramping. Honestly, not a clue what's going on. 

Looks like no BFP for me this month. I say this because, my temp dip this morning (let's say it is an implantation dip) then WHY would I have been feeling all those other things the last few days? So, no idea what's up.


----------



## lizlovelust

But my temps have been high since i Oed like its supposed to be...

Today im 15DPO and no sign of AF and no BFP stil..


----------



## ashknowsbest

Milty - Sorry to hear about your bfn ... how many DPO are you?

Sorry to hear about the temp dips ... =\ maybe it'll go up tomorrow ... you never know.

AC1987 - how long is your lutel phase normally ? 

Tallmom2b- I was thinking the same thing about liz's chart ... i mean I've only been charting this is my 2nd month .. but my temps are pretty consistent and not all over the place that I always though liz's chart was very confusing .... 

AFM, I've been having a lazy weekend with OH since he just had surgery and is still in some pain. I haven't got the crosshairs on my chart yet but I'm pretty sure I Oed on CD 17 or 18 so if that's true I'm I think 1 or 2 DPO now .... so just waiting now .... I hate the TWW!


----------



## ashknowsbest

lizlovelust said:


> But my temps have been high since i Oed like its supposed to be...
> 
> Today im 15DPO and no sign of AF and no BFP stil..

are you periods normally on schedule ? or do they fluctuate in length ?


----------



## Milty

I'm 11DPO and my LP is only 12 days


----------



## ashknowsbest

Milty said:


> I'm 11DPO and my LP is only 12 days

So AF should be here by tomorrow if your not preggo ... so you're not out yet ... not until that mean :witch: shows up!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ac- your chart looks good so far:)

Winter song- that's a fine looking (possible) implantation dip you've got there:winkwink:

Ash-I bet youll get your crosshairs tomorrow:thumbup:

My OpKs are looking positive again, hope my body Os soon :)


----------



## lizlovelust

ashknowsbest said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> But my temps have been high since i Oed like its supposed to be...
> 
> Today im 15DPO and no sign of AF and no BFP stil..
> 
> are you periods normally on schedule ? or do they fluctuate in length ?Click to expand...

They aare always on time, but this cycle i Oed 6 days late but my LP is always 14 days and im on 15DPO and still no sign of AF


----------



## ashknowsbest

lizlovelust said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> But my temps have been high since i Oed like its supposed to be...
> 
> Today im 15DPO and no sign of AF and no BFP stil..
> 
> are you periods normally on schedule ? or do they fluctuate in length ?Click to expand...
> 
> They aare always on time, but this cycle i Oed 6 days late but my LP is always 14 days and im on 15DPO and still no sign of AFClick to expand...

Have you gone to a fertility specialist or you obgyn about you ttc ?

I just ask this because I normally got my periods every month on time but then about 2 months ago, my period was 10 days late. I thought I was preggo for sure that time, but after 10 days she finally arrived. When I went to my obgyn they took blood and found that I had elevated prolactin levels which can effect ovulation and your period. 

I would go and get checked .... it probably is nothing serious but there's no harm in going and seeing. How long have you been TTC ?


----------



## ashknowsbest

do you ladies know why some people have dotted crosshairs and some are solid ? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mandylou18

ashknowsbest said:


> do you ladies know why some people have dotted crosshairs and some are solid ?
> 
> Thanks in advance!

They do dotted ch's when there is conflicting data that confuses FF as to when you O'd. (ex: if you chart EWCM after you o'd, it'll change your ch's from solid to dotted)
Solid means all info you have charted agrees with each other and the date you o'd. 
Hope that helps. :flower:


----------



## lizlovelust

ashknowsbest said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> But my temps have been high since i Oed like its supposed to be...
> 
> Today im 15DPO and no sign of AF and no BFP stil..
> 
> are you periods normally on schedule ? or do they fluctuate in length ?Click to expand...
> 
> They aare always on time, but this cycle i Oed 6 days late but my LP is always 14 days and im on 15DPO and still no sign of AFClick to expand...
> 
> Have you gone to a fertility specialist or you obgyn about you ttc ?
> 
> I just ask this because I normally got my periods every month on time but then about 2 months ago, my period was 10 days late. I thought I was preggo for sure that time, but after 10 days she finally arrived. When I went to my obgyn they took blood and found that I had elevated prolactin levels which can effect ovulation and your period.
> 
> I would go and get checked .... it probably is nothing serious but there's no harm in going and seeing. How long have you been TTC ?Click to expand...

well i went to my doc once to ask if i eas able to conceive and she said she wont do any tests until ive been trying for at least a year, this is my 3rd cycle trying.


----------



## lizlovelust

ashknowsbest said:


> do you ladies know why some people have dotted crosshairs and some are solid ?
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Id like to know too


----------



## mandylou18

lizlovelust said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> do you ladies know why some people have dotted crosshairs and some are solid ?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Id like to know tooClick to expand...

They do dotted ch's when there is conflicting data that confuses FF as to when you O'd. (ex: if you chart EWCM after you o'd, it'll change your ch's from solid to dotted)
Solid means all info you have charted agrees with each other and the date you o'd.
Hope that helps


----------



## ashknowsbest

mandylou18 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> do you ladies know why some people have dotted crosshairs and some are solid ?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Id like to know tooClick to expand...
> 
> They do dotted ch's when there is conflicting data that confuses FF as to when you O'd. (ex: if you chart EWCM after you o'd, it'll change your ch's from solid to dotted)
> Solid means all info you have charted agrees with each other and the date you o'd.
> Hope that helpsClick to expand...

thanks for the info. I always get solid lines so I guess I'm good to go!


----------



## ashknowsbest

lizlovelust said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> But my temps have been high since i Oed like its supposed to be...
> 
> Today im 15DPO and no sign of AF and no BFP stil..
> 
> are you periods normally on schedule ? or do they fluctuate in length ?Click to expand...
> 
> They aare always on time, but this cycle i Oed 6 days late but my LP is always 14 days and im on 15DPO and still no sign of AFClick to expand...
> 
> Have you gone to a fertility specialist or you obgyn about you ttc ?
> 
> I just ask this because I normally got my periods every month on time but then about 2 months ago, my period was 10 days late. I thought I was preggo for sure that time, but after 10 days she finally arrived. When I went to my obgyn they took blood and found that I had elevated prolactin levels which can effect ovulation and your period.
> 
> I would go and get checked .... it probably is nothing serious but there's no harm in going and seeing. How long have you been TTC ?Click to expand...
> 
> well i went to my doc once to ask if i eas able to conceive and she said she wont do any tests until ive been trying for at least a year, this is my 3rd cycle trying.Click to expand...

Well since you've only been trying for 3 months and each cycle there's only a 20 percent chance to conceive I woud say just relax :flower:

It will happen but sometimes it takes a while even if there is nothing wrong. I've been TTC for a year a month or something like that and when I actually started reading in depth about how getting pregnant works ... I totally understand why there's only a 20% chance. Spermies have so many obstacles to overcome and your body has to be doing all of the right things and all of your levels have to be good....

I know it's hard but just try to relax....not being relaxed can also affect your temperatures so maybe that's why they're very erratic!! 

Believe me, I understand how frustrating it is but just make friends, talk about things other than TTC on here and it will happen!


----------



## lizlovelust

ashknowsbest said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> But my temps have been high since i Oed like its supposed to be...
> 
> Today im 15DPO and no sign of AF and no BFP stil..
> 
> are you periods normally on schedule ? or do they fluctuate in length ?Click to expand...
> 
> They aare always on time, but this cycle i Oed 6 days late but my LP is always 14 days and im on 15DPO and still no sign of AFClick to expand...
> 
> Have you gone to a fertility specialist or you obgyn about you ttc ?
> 
> I just ask this because I normally got my periods every month on time but then about 2 months ago, my period was 10 days late. I thought I was preggo for sure that time, but after 10 days she finally arrived. When I went to my obgyn they took blood and found that I had elevated prolactin levels which can effect ovulation and your period.
> 
> I would go and get checked .... it probably is nothing serious but there's no harm in going and seeing. How long have you been TTC ?Click to expand...
> 
> well i went to my doc once to ask if i eas able to conceive and she said she wont do any tests until ive been trying for at least a year, this is my 3rd cycle trying.Click to expand...
> 
> Well since you've only been trying for 3 months and each cycle there's only a 20 percent chance to conceive I woud say just relax :flower:
> 
> It will happen but sometimes it takes a while even if there is nothing wrong. I've been TTC for a year a month or something like that and when I actually started reading in depth about how getting pregnant works ... I totally understand why there's only a 20% chance. Spermies have so many obstacles to overcome and your body has to be doing all of the right things and all of your levels have to be good....
> 
> I know it's hard but just try to relax....not being relaxed can also affect your temperatures so maybe that's why they're very erratic!!
> 
> Believe me, I understand how frustrating it is but just make friends, talk about things other than TTC on here and it will happen!Click to expand...

but ive never had such a long cycle before


----------



## x Helen x

Well AF just got me, 1 day late :(

In a way I expected it as I've had no symptoms at all and didn't "feel" pregnant, but on the other hand I'm frustrated as I don't know what more we can do. We have BD'd loads on all the right days, we both eat well and exercise regularly, we're in our twenties, fit and healthy, don't smoke, hubby doesn't drink... what more can we possibly do???

I think I'm going to try and stay away from B&B for a while. I don't think it's helping me being on here every day obsessing over it all. 

Good luck to everyone and hope you all have a wonderful Christmas and new year. x


----------



## lizlovelust

ashknowsbest said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> But my temps have been high since i Oed like its supposed to be...
> 
> Today im 15DPO and no sign of AF and no BFP stil..
> 
> are you periods normally on schedule ? or do they fluctuate in length ?Click to expand...
> 
> They aare always on time, but this cycle i Oed 6 days late but my LP is always 14 days and im on 15DPO and still no sign of AFClick to expand...
> 
> Have you gone to a fertility specialist or you obgyn about you ttc ?
> 
> I just ask this because I normally got my periods every month on time but then about 2 months ago, my period was 10 days late. I thought I was preggo for sure that time, but after 10 days she finally arrived. When I went to my obgyn they took blood and found that I had elevated prolactin levels which can effect ovulation and your period.
> 
> I would go and get checked .... it probably is nothing serious but there's no harm in going and seeing. How long have you been TTC ?Click to expand...
> 
> well i went to my doc once to ask if i eas able to conceive and she said she wont do any tests until ive been trying for at least a year, this is my 3rd cycle trying.Click to expand...
> 
> Well since you've only been trying for 3 months and each cycle there's only a 20 percent chance to conceive I woud say just relax :flower:
> 
> It will happen but sometimes it takes a while even if there is nothing wrong. I've been TTC for a year a month or something like that and when I actually started reading in depth about how getting pregnant works ... I totally understand why there's only a 20% chance. Spermies have so many obstacles to overcome and your body has to be doing all of the right things and all of your levels have to be good....
> 
> I know it's hard but just try to relax....not being relaxed can also affect your temperatures so maybe that's why they're very erratic!!
> 
> Believe me, I understand how frustrating it is but just make friends, talk about things other than TTC on here and it will happen!Click to expand...

but ive never had such a long cycle before and i Oed 6 days late, my LP has never been more than14 days either


----------



## ashknowsbest

lizlovelust said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> But my temps have been high since i Oed like its supposed to be...
> 
> Today im 15DPO and no sign of AF and no BFP stil..
> 
> are you periods normally on schedule ? or do they fluctuate in length ?Click to expand...
> 
> They aare always on time, but this cycle i Oed 6 days late but my LP is always 14 days and im on 15DPO and still no sign of AFClick to expand...
> 
> Have you gone to a fertility specialist or you obgyn about you ttc ?
> 
> I just ask this because I normally got my periods every month on time but then about 2 months ago, my period was 10 days late. I thought I was preggo for sure that time, but after 10 days she finally arrived. When I went to my obgyn they took blood and found that I had elevated prolactin levels which can effect ovulation and your period.
> 
> I would go and get checked .... it probably is nothing serious but there's no harm in going and seeing. How long have you been TTC ?Click to expand...
> 
> well i went to my doc once to ask if i eas able to conceive and she said she wont do any tests until ive been trying for at least a year, this is my 3rd cycle trying.Click to expand...
> 
> Well since you've only been trying for 3 months and each cycle there's only a 20 percent chance to conceive I woud say just relax :flower:
> 
> It will happen but sometimes it takes a while even if there is nothing wrong. I've been TTC for a year a month or something like that and when I actually started reading in depth about how getting pregnant works ... I totally understand why there's only a 20% chance. Spermies have so many obstacles to overcome and your body has to be doing all of the right things and all of your levels have to be good....
> 
> I know it's hard but just try to relax....not being relaxed can also affect your temperatures so maybe that's why they're very erratic!!
> 
> Believe me, I understand how frustrating it is but just make friends, talk about things other than TTC on here and it will happen!Click to expand...
> 
> but ive never had such a long cycle before and i Oed 6 days late, my LP has never been more than14 days eitherClick to expand...

Well you've only been charting for 3 months ... are you sure your LP has only ever been 14 days the whoooole time you've had your period ... from the first cycle of your life up until now ?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Add her to your FB ladies

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100003242050585


----------



## lizlovelust

ashknowsbest said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> But my temps have been high since i Oed like its supposed to be...
> 
> Today im 15DPO and no sign of AF and no BFP stil..
> 
> are you periods normally on schedule ? or do they fluctuate in length ?Click to expand...
> 
> They aare always on time, but this cycle i Oed 6 days late but my LP is always 14 days and im on 15DPO and still no sign of AFClick to expand...
> 
> Have you gone to a fertility specialist or you obgyn about you ttc ?
> 
> I just ask this because I normally got my periods every month on time but then about 2 months ago, my period was 10 days late. I thought I was preggo for sure that time, but after 10 days she finally arrived. When I went to my obgyn they took blood and found that I had elevated prolactin levels which can effect ovulation and your period.
> 
> I would go and get checked .... it probably is nothing serious but there's no harm in going and seeing. How long have you been TTC ?Click to expand...
> 
> well i went to my doc once to ask if i eas able to conceive and she said she wont do any tests until ive been trying for at least a year, this is my 3rd cycle trying.Click to expand...
> 
> Well since you've only been trying for 3 months and each cycle there's only a 20 percent chance to conceive I woud say just relax :flower:
> 
> It will happen but sometimes it takes a while even if there is nothing wrong. I've been TTC for a year a month or something like that and when I actually started reading in depth about how getting pregnant works ... I totally understand why there's only a 20% chance. Spermies have so many obstacles to overcome and your body has to be doing all of the right things and all of your levels have to be good....
> 
> I know it's hard but just try to relax....not being relaxed can also affect your temperatures so maybe that's why they're very erratic!!
> 
> Believe me, I understand how frustrating it is but just make friends, talk about things other than TTC on here and it will happen!Click to expand...
> 
> but ive never had such a long cycle before and i Oed 6 days late, my LP has never been more than14 days eitherClick to expand...
> 
> Well you've only been charting for 3 months ... are you sure your LP has only ever been 14 days the whoooole time you've had your period ... from the first cycle of your life up until now ?Click to expand...

yea before i was on BCP it was always exact and came right on time.


----------



## x Helen x

Liz - You were due for AF today right? I have always had an 11 day LP, but this month it was 12. I wouldn't read too much into it if I were you. I've heard that it's quite normal for your LP to be out by a day or two every now and again.

If AF doesn't show up in the next week or so then you might wanna go see the doctor, but it's too early to be worrying about it at the moment.


----------



## lizlovelust

x Helen x said:


> Liz - You were due for AF today right? I have always had an 11 day LP, but this month it was 12. I wouldn't read too much into it if I were you. I've heard that it's quite normal for your LP to be out by a day or two every now and again.
> 
> If AF doesn't show up in the next week or so then you might wanna go see the doctor, but it's too early to be worrying about it at the moment.

Due for it yesterday, i always get bad cramps 13DPO then wake up to AF 14DPO, so its weird that i dont even have cramps or anything, i dont feel like AF is even on her way


----------



## x Helen x

If you have a LP of 14 days then you would be due on 15dpo (today). On your previous chart you had spotting on 14dpo and then started AF properly on 15dpo according to your data, so maybe you are just getting mixed up?

Whatever number of days your LP is, AF will start on the next number (for example if your LP is 12, AF comes 13dpo aka CD1)


----------



## lizlovelust

x Helen x said:


> If you have a LP of 14 days then you would be due on 15dpo (today). On your previous chart you had spotting on 14dpo and then started AF properly on 15dpo according to your data, so maybe you are just getting mixed up?
> 
> Whatever number of days your LP is, AF will start on the next number (for example if your LP is 12, AF comes 13dpo aka CD1)

Oh :dohh: 

Well then im not quite a day late yet then but its stil weird that i havent gotten AF today


----------



## x Helen x

Lol :)

Well you're deffo not out until the witch arrives, and your temps look pretty good too so fingers crossed for you!


----------



## lizlovelust

x Helen x said:


> Lol :)
> 
> Well you're deffo not out until the witch arrives, and your temps look pretty good too so fingers crossed for you!

Yea, i dont even feel like AF is coming either :shrug:


----------



## twickywabbit

:bfp: for me. <3 Still in shock.


----------



## Milty

Congrats!


----------



## Lisa92881

OH YAY!!!! Congratulations!!! :hugs: :yipee:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats hun.

Liz I don't even cramp when AF show.


----------



## Stinas

twickywabbit - CONGRATS!!!

Tallmom - Yeah, getting a smiley makes me happy for like a day....then I come down to real life and see that it means almost nothing lol. I had another dip today, -OPK, and some cramping...so maybe, just maybe my body will O soon? who knows. I am doing every two days bd. Its busy season, so dh and I are working like crazy people....after 18hr shifts, bd is the last thing we want to do lol. I am just hoping for the best. I hope you O soon as well!!! Our bodies are working in similar shifts. 

Liz - You just need to take it easy. You obsessing over your chart & OPK's is the reason why your late...or you body never O. Your temps are all over the place. Stop thinking of baby making and have fun. Im not trying to be mean, I am just telling you because I have done the same thing. 

xhelenx - It sucks not getting a BFP....dont be discouraged...it will come. I am in the same boat...I am 27, dh is 33...both healthy, non smokers, and drink once and a while. I guess it will come when it is meant to be.


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas said:


> twickywabbit - CONGRATS!!!
> 
> Tallmom - Yeah, getting a smiley makes me happy for like a day....then I come down to real life and see that it means almost nothing lol. I had another dip today, -OPK, and some cramping...so maybe, just maybe my body will O soon? who knows. I am doing every two days bd. Its busy season, so dh and I are working like crazy people....after 18hr shifts, bd is the last thing we want to do lol. I am just hoping for the best. I hope you O soon as well!!! Our bodies are working in similar shifts.
> 
> Liz - You just need to take it easy. You obsessing over your chart & OPK's is the reason why your late...or you body never O. Your temps are all over the place. Stop thinking of baby making and have fun. Im not trying to be mean, I am just telling you because I have done the same thing.
> 
> xhelenx - It sucks not getting a BFP....dont be discouraged...it will come. I am in the same boat...I am 27, dh is 33...both healthy, non smokers, and drink once and a while. I guess it will come when it is meant to be.

OMG....bless you for BDing after an 18 hour shift. I'd be like, get the hell away from me I'm going to bed!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas said:


> Liz - You just need to take it easy. You obsessing over your chart & OPK's is the reason why your late...or you body never O. Your temps are all over the place. Stop thinking of baby making and have fun. Im not trying to be mean, I am just telling you because I have done the same thing.

I'm so with Stinas....:thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas - What kind of OPKs do you use?


----------



## lizlovelust

FRER said neg, so I'm pretty sure I'm out :cry:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Helen- sorry AF got you:(

Twicky- congrats!!! :happydance: H&H 9 mo. To you!

Liz- I really think you Od later than what ff said. My guess is that you are 11dpo, but it's a good sign that your temps are climbing. Hope AF stays away!

Stinas- I bet you'll O soon! :dust:

I use cheap OPKs, and if one looks + I'll double check it with the clear blue digital OPK:)


----------



## Stinas

Lisa - I use CB Digital Smiley OPKs. I dont like to do the guessing game. I just dont think OPKs work for me, but I end up buying/using them anyways every single cycle! Go figure.

Tallmom - I hope you O soon! This process is soooo long for us! Its driving me nuts! Sometimes I just want to scream!


----------



## mandylou18

twickywabbit said:


> :bfp: for me. <3 Still in shock.

CONGRATS!!! :yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How does my chart look ladies look om the chart page


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - look like you O. If temps stay up you will get your crosshairs. Fx


----------



## AC1987

Hmm my temp just shot up... is that good?


----------



## lizlovelust

i think im getting AF pretty, cramping and a tint of pink when i wiped :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas said:


> Hotpink - look like you O. If temps stay up you will get your crosshairs. Fx

:happydance: Got my crosshairs this morning 3dpo today. :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

AC1987 said:


> Hmm my temp just shot up... is that good?

Ac- looks promising to me FX


----------



## PrincessTaz

AC1987 said:


> Hmm my temp just shot up... is that good?

It could be, if it stay high it could be a triphasic chart :)
Your chart looks amazing, FXd for you


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Hotpink - look like you O. If temps stay up you will get your crosshairs. Fx
> 
> :happydance: Got my crosshairs this morning 3dpo today. :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm 3 DPO today too!! Maybe we can be cycle buddies? Any symptoms or gut feelings you are or anything? My chart is looking weird to me .... last cycle my temp shot right up and this time it's going slow I feel! 

Ahhh!! I hate the TWW!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hotpink_Mom said:


> How does my chart look ladies look om the chart page

how do i see your chart?


----------



## AC1987

PrincessTaz said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm my temp just shot up... is that good?
> 
> It could be, if it stay high it could be a triphasic chart :)
> Your chart looks amazing, FXd for youClick to expand...

Oh I would be SO happy if I get a bfp... I feel like I've been ttcing for AGES


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ashknowsbest said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> How does my chart look ladies look om the chart page
> 
> how do i see your chart?Click to expand...

Okay it's about time for me to put it in my siggy for you ladies


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ashknowsbest said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Hotpink - look like you O. If temps stay up you will get your crosshairs. Fx
> 
> :happydance: Got my crosshairs this morning 3dpo today. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 3 DPO today too!! Maybe we can be cycle buddies? Any symptoms or gut feelings you are or anything? My chart is looking weird to me .... last cycle my temp shot right up and this time it's going slow I feel!
> 
> Ahhh!! I hate the TWW!Click to expand...

Yay, a cycle buddie :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

My chart is now in my siggy


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ac- nice temp increase! Maybe that little dip before was implantation?!? 
Fx!

Hotpink- your chart looks great so far! Your charts are looking a lot more calm now :thumbup: maybe NTNP will do the trick for you:winkwink:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom2b said:


> Ac- nice temp increase! Maybe that little dip before was implantation?!?
> Fx!
> 
> Hotpink- your chart looks great so far! Your charts are looking a lot more calm now :thumbup: maybe NTNP will do the trick for you:winkwink:

Indeed it is more calm thank god NTNP hahaha


----------



## lizlovelust

Af got me


----------



## ashknowsbest

hotpink_mom - so happy to see your chart, I will be following it until your TWW is over! It's really nice to have a cycle buddy, I feel like I'm not alone =D 

Your chart does look good. I'm not liking mine so far, last cycle it spiked a lot but this time it's kinda subtle ... hm. I wonder if that means anything? Charting drives me crazy! Lol.

Anyways, I will be looking out for your posts! Good luck this cycle and lots of baby :dust:!


----------



## AC1987

lizlovelust said:


> Af got me

:hugs::hugs::hugs: aww I'm sorry!! I hate AF too


----------



## lizlovelust

AC1987 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Af got me
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: aww I'm sorry!! I hate AF tooClick to expand...

 It hurts so bad, anyone know anything that helps with super bad cramps? Ive tried all pills, hot pads, massage, baths, what can i do to ease them?


----------



## AC1987

lizlovelust said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Af got me
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: aww I'm sorry!! I hate AF tooClick to expand...
> 
> It hurts so bad, anyone know anything that helps with super bad cramps? Ive tried all pills, hot pads, massage, baths, what can i do to ease them?Click to expand...

Sometimes I find Dramamine helps if its REALLY bad but you can't take that stuff all the time, or when you'll actually need it it wont work...


----------



## Tallmom2b

Liz- sorry AF got you:( a couple Advil usually works for me:shrug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

AC1987 said:


> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm my temp just shot up... is that good?
> 
> It could be, if it stay high it could be a triphasic chart :)
> Your chart looks amazing, FXd for youClick to expand...
> 
> Oh I would be SO happy if I get a bfp... I feel like I've been ttcing for AGESClick to expand...

I think your chances are great considering you had a slight dip at 7DPO which could be implantation and then your temp spiked .... was the temperature you took today in the same environment that you took it before? Good luck and my fingers are crossed for you! =D


----------



## ashknowsbest

lizlovelust said:


> Af got me

Sorry to hear about AF! There's always next cycle! =D


----------



## lizlovelust

Tallmom2b said:


> Liz- sorry AF got you:( a couple Advil usually works for me:shrug:

No over the counter stuff works for me ever :cry:


----------



## lizlovelust

ashknowsbest said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Af got me
> 
> Sorry to hear about AF! There's always next cycle! =DClick to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Af got me
> 
> Sorry to hear about AF! There's always next cycle! =DClick to expand...
> 
> ThanksClick to expand...

Liz hot tae with honey helps with me when i do have cramps


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ashknowsbest said:


> hotpink_mom - so happy to see your chart, I will be following it until your TWW is over! It's really nice to have a cycle buddy, I feel like I'm not alone =D
> 
> Your chart does look good. I'm not liking mine so far, last cycle it spiked a lot but this time it's kinda subtle ... hm. I wonder if that means anything? Charting drives me crazy! Lol.
> 
> Anyways, I will be looking out for your posts! Good luck this cycle and lots of baby :dust:!

Ash your chart look better then mine, but glad to have a cycle buddy now:happydance: ill be chart stalking you hehehe


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Af got me
> 
> Sorry to hear about AF! There's always next cycle! =DClick to expand...
> 
> ThanksClick to expand...
> 
> Liz hot tae with honey helps with me when i do have crampsClick to expand...

Ive tried that before too :( doesnt help


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hotpink_Mom said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> hotpink_mom - so happy to see your chart, I will be following it until your TWW is over! It's really nice to have a cycle buddy, I feel like I'm not alone =D
> 
> Your chart does look good. I'm not liking mine so far, last cycle it spiked a lot but this time it's kinda subtle ... hm. I wonder if that means anything? Charting drives me crazy! Lol.
> 
> Anyways, I will be looking out for your posts! Good luck this cycle and lots of baby :dust:!
> 
> Ash your chart look better then mine, but glad to have a cycle buddy now:happydance: ill be chart stalking you heheheClick to expand...

Thanks! I'm really hoping this it is, but I'll just have to wait and see. I'm pretty sure my luthel phases are normally about 13 days so, I have 10 more days to go and then I'll be testing!! 

Oh and i'm with you on the girl thing. This will be my first child and I only want a girl!! Haha! Everytime I walk through walmart I look at all of the girly pee coats and dresses and blankets! :wacko:

Of course I will be happy as long as the baby is healthy and happy, 10 fingers and toes but my preference is a girl! And my OH already has a son from a previous marriage so he really wants a girl as well! 

Well fingers crossed for us both!


----------



## ashknowsbest

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Af got me
> 
> Sorry to hear about AF! There's always next cycle! =DClick to expand...
> 
> ThanksClick to expand...
> 
> Liz hot tae with honey helps with me when i do have crampsClick to expand...
> 
> Ive tried that before too :( doesnt helpClick to expand...

Maybe you just need a higher dosage of ibuprofin or something like that...just a suggestion. I know when I get cramps ibuprofin works for me but sometimes I have to take a higher dose or it to have an effect. Or what about midol ?


----------



## lizlovelust

ashknowsbest said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Af got me
> 
> Sorry to hear about AF! There's always next cycle! =DClick to expand...
> 
> ThanksClick to expand...
> 
> Liz hot tae with honey helps with me when i do have crampsClick to expand...
> 
> Ive tried that before too :( doesnt helpClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe you just need a higher dosage of ibuprofin or something like that...just a suggestion. I know when I get cramps ibuprofin works for me but sometimes I have to take a higher dose or it to have an effect. Or what about midol ?Click to expand...

ive tried the highest doss of every over the counter med. And none work :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ashknowsbest said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> hotpink_mom - so happy to see your chart, I will be following it until your TWW is over! It's really nice to have a cycle buddy, I feel like I'm not alone =D
> 
> Your chart does look good. I'm not liking mine so far, last cycle it spiked a lot but this time it's kinda subtle ... hm. I wonder if that means anything? Charting drives me crazy! Lol.
> 
> Anyways, I will be looking out for your posts! Good luck this cycle and lots of baby :dust:!
> 
> Ash your chart look better then mine, but glad to have a cycle buddy now:happydance: ill be chart stalking you heheheClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm really hoping this it is, but I'll just have to wait and see. I'm pretty sure my luthel phases are normally about 13 days so, I have 10 more days to go and then I'll be testing!!
> 
> Oh and i'm with you on the girl thing. This will be my first child and I only want a girl!! Haha! Everytime I walk through walmart I look at all of the girly pee coats and dresses and blankets! :wacko:
> 
> Of course I will be happy as long as the baby is healthy and happy, 10 fingers and toes but my preference is a girl! And my OH already has a son from a previous marriage so he really wants a girl as well!
> 
> Well fingers crossed for us both!Click to expand...

Yeah, I been wanting a girl really bad I have names picked out and everything you can follow my blog if you want.


----------



## ashknowsbest

lizlovelust said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Af got me
> 
> Sorry to hear about AF! There's always next cycle! =DClick to expand...
> 
> ThanksClick to expand...
> 
> Liz hot tae with honey helps with me when i do have crampsClick to expand...
> 
> Ive tried that before too :( doesnt helpClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe you just need a higher dosage of ibuprofin or something like that...just a suggestion. I know when I get cramps ibuprofin works for me but sometimes I have to take a higher dose or it to have an effect. Or what about midol ?Click to expand...
> 
> ive tried the highest doss of every over the counter med. And none work :(Click to expand...

hmmm .. then if i were you, i would just cuddle up in bed with a heating pad and a good movie =D and maybe a little medicine just in case! Maybe if you combine the medicine and the heating pad you would feel a littttttle better.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hotpink_Mom said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> hotpink_mom - so happy to see your chart, I will be following it until your TWW is over! It's really nice to have a cycle buddy, I feel like I'm not alone =D
> 
> Your chart does look good. I'm not liking mine so far, last cycle it spiked a lot but this time it's kinda subtle ... hm. I wonder if that means anything? Charting drives me crazy! Lol.
> 
> Anyways, I will be looking out for your posts! Good luck this cycle and lots of baby :dust:!
> 
> Ash your chart look better then mine, but glad to have a cycle buddy now:happydance: ill be chart stalking you heheheClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm really hoping this it is, but I'll just have to wait and see. I'm pretty sure my luthel phases are normally about 13 days so, I have 10 more days to go and then I'll be testing!!
> 
> Oh and i'm with you on the girl thing. This will be my first child and I only want a girl!! Haha! Everytime I walk through walmart I look at all of the girly pee coats and dresses and blankets! :wacko:
> 
> Of course I will be happy as long as the baby is healthy and happy, 10 fingers and toes but my preference is a girl! And my OH already has a son from a previous marriage so he really wants a girl as well!
> 
> Well fingers crossed for us both!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I been wanting a girl really bad I have names picked out and everything you can follow my blog if you want.Click to expand...

What names do you have picked out, I have a girl name picked out that I looooooove and the boy name .... it's ok. Haha!


----------



## lizlovelust

ashknowsbest said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Af got me
> 
> Sorry to hear about AF! There's always next cycle! =DClick to expand...
> 
> ThanksClick to expand...
> 
> Liz hot tae with honey helps with me when i do have crampsClick to expand...
> 
> Ive tried that before too :( doesnt helpClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe you just need a higher dosage of ibuprofin or something like that...just a suggestion. I know when I get cramps ibuprofin works for me but sometimes I have to take a higher dose or it to have an effect. Or what about midol ?Click to expand...
> 
> ive tried the highest doss of every over the counter med. And none work :(Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm .. then if i were you, i would just cuddle up in bed with a heating pad and a good movie =D and maybe a little medicine just in case! Maybe if you combine the medicine and the heating pad you would feel a littttttle better.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!Click to expand...

tried that too, doesnt help:(


----------



## x Helen x

Liz - I get really painful cramps too in my lower back, to the point it sometimes makes me vomit it's so bad. I usually take ibuprofen and EPO, but like you I don't really notice much of a difference - it's still incredibly painful. I just try to grin and bear it, it usually passes after about 2 days.


----------



## WinterSong4

My temp shot back up today. Honestly....my chart looks all over the place. :( I still feel very hopeful about this cycle though! Yesterday most of the time I had this weird short bursts of pain in my hip area on both sides, but mostly my right. When ithappened, although brief, it would hurt! It is almost like ovulation pain, but more intense, and not in my ovaries, more like....almost directly on my hip bone. Never had anything like that before.

Still to early to test, so I am going to continue to hold out :) It's actually not so bad this time waiting to test. I haven't been freaking out wanting to test lol. BB's still tender. They seem to get more tender throughout the day, but then not so much in the morning and while sleeping.I guess because of gravity? lol No idea.

AF due Dec. 9/10th. How does my chart look to you ladies?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ashknowsbest said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> hotpink_mom - so happy to see your chart, I will be following it until your TWW is over! It's really nice to have a cycle buddy, I feel like I'm not alone =D
> 
> Your chart does look good. I'm not liking mine so far, last cycle it spiked a lot but this time it's kinda subtle ... hm. I wonder if that means anything? Charting drives me crazy! Lol.
> 
> Anyways, I will be looking out for your posts! Good luck this cycle and lots of baby :dust:!
> 
> Ash your chart look better then mine, but glad to have a cycle buddy now:happydance: ill be chart stalking you heheheClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm really hoping this it is, but I'll just have to wait and see. I'm pretty sure my luthel phases are normally about 13 days so, I have 10 more days to go and then I'll be testing!!
> 
> Oh and i'm with you on the girl thing. This will be my first child and I only want a girl!! Haha! Everytime I walk through walmart I look at all of the girly pee coats and dresses and blankets! :wacko:
> 
> Of course I will be happy as long as the baby is healthy and happy, 10 fingers and toes but my preference is a girl! And my OH already has a son from a previous marriage so he really wants a girl as well!
> 
> Well fingers crossed for us both!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I been wanting a girl really bad I have names picked out and everything you can follow my blog if you want.Click to expand...
> 
> What names do you have picked out, I have a girl name picked out that I looooooove and the boy name .... it's ok. Haha!Click to expand...

Well, if you go to the Baby Name part on here you'll find my polls girl name and boy name


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

WinterSong4 said:


> My temp shot back up today. Honestly....my chart looks all over the place. :( I still feel very hopeful about this cycle though! Yesterday most of the time I had this weird short bursts of pain in my hip area on both sides, but mostly my right. When ithappened, although brief, it would hurt! It is almost like ovulation pain, but more intense, and not in my ovaries, more like....almost directly on my hip bone. Never had anything like that before.
> 
> Still to early to test, so I am going to continue to hold out :) It's actually not so bad this time waiting to test. I haven't been freaking out wanting to test lol. BB's still tender. They seem to get more tender throughout the day, but then not so much in the morning and while sleeping.I guess because of gravity? lol No idea.
> 
> AF due Dec. 9/10th. How does my chart look to you ladies?

Looks like to me that you had impantation dip on 9dop


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hotpink_Mom said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> hotpink_mom - so happy to see your chart, I will be following it until your TWW is over! It's really nice to have a cycle buddy, I feel like I'm not alone =D
> 
> Your chart does look good. I'm not liking mine so far, last cycle it spiked a lot but this time it's kinda subtle ... hm. I wonder if that means anything? Charting drives me crazy! Lol.
> 
> Anyways, I will be looking out for your posts! Good luck this cycle and lots of baby :dust:!
> 
> Ash your chart look better then mine, but glad to have a cycle buddy now:happydance: ill be chart stalking you heheheClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm really hoping this it is, but I'll just have to wait and see. I'm pretty sure my luthel phases are normally about 13 days so, I have 10 more days to go and then I'll be testing!!
> 
> Oh and i'm with you on the girl thing. This will be my first child and I only want a girl!! Haha! Everytime I walk through walmart I look at all of the girly pee coats and dresses and blankets! :wacko:
> 
> Of course I will be happy as long as the baby is healthy and happy, 10 fingers and toes but my preference is a girl! And my OH already has a son from a previous marriage so he really wants a girl as well!
> 
> Well fingers crossed for us both!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I been wanting a girl really bad I have names picked out and everything you can follow my blog if you want.Click to expand...
> 
> What names do you have picked out, I have a girl name picked out that I looooooove and the boy name .... it's ok. Haha!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you go to the Baby Name part on here you'll find my polls girl name and boy nameClick to expand...

I love Sophia Michelle .. I think that's what it was. It's beautiful! 
I wanted to name my daughter Sophia but then I decided it for a middle name.


----------



## WinterSong4

Hotpink- I sure hope so! If my temp continues to rise from here on, then I would say for sure that is what it was. I am still having that weird hip pain today, but this time more on my left side today. Hmm...


----------



## messymommy

I need someone to take a gander at my chart please! I think I might have gotten an implantation dip yesterday. I know it's a little late for that but just maybe??


----------



## WinterSong4

messymommy said:


> I need someone to take a gander at my chart please! I think I might have gotten an implantation dip yesterday. I know it's a little late for that but just maybe??

Looks like mine! The dip part anyways because my temp went back up today after a dip yesterday. Check my chart. But, you could have implanted still. Implantation takes anywhere from 5-12 days after fertilization :) Stay positive!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ashknowsbest said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> hotpink_mom - so happy to see your chart, I will be following it until your TWW is over! It's really nice to have a cycle buddy, I feel like I'm not alone =D
> 
> Your chart does look good. I'm not liking mine so far, last cycle it spiked a lot but this time it's kinda subtle ... hm. I wonder if that means anything? Charting drives me crazy! Lol.
> 
> Anyways, I will be looking out for your posts! Good luck this cycle and lots of baby :dust:!
> 
> Ash your chart look better then mine, but glad to have a cycle buddy now:happydance: ill be chart stalking you heheheClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm really hoping this it is, but I'll just have to wait and see. I'm pretty sure my luthel phases are normally about 13 days so, I have 10 more days to go and then I'll be testing!!
> 
> Oh and i'm with you on the girl thing. This will be my first child and I only want a girl!! Haha! Everytime I walk through walmart I look at all of the girly pee coats and dresses and blankets! :wacko:
> 
> Of course I will be happy as long as the baby is healthy and happy, 10 fingers and toes but my preference is a girl! And my OH already has a son from a previous marriage so he really wants a girl as well!
> 
> Well fingers crossed for us both!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I been wanting a girl really bad I have names picked out and everything you can follow my blog if you want.Click to expand...
> 
> What names do you have picked out, I have a girl name picked out that I looooooove and the boy name .... it's ok. Haha!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you go to the Baby Name part on here you'll find my polls girl name and boy nameClick to expand...
> 
> I love Sophia Michelle .. I think that's what it was. It's beautiful!
> I wanted to name my daughter Sophia but then I decided it for a middle name.Click to expand...

Gabriella is the name im going with now


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hotpink_Mom said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> hotpink_mom - so happy to see your chart, I will be following it until your TWW is over! It's really nice to have a cycle buddy, I feel like I'm not alone =D
> 
> Your chart does look good. I'm not liking mine so far, last cycle it spiked a lot but this time it's kinda subtle ... hm. I wonder if that means anything? Charting drives me crazy! Lol.
> 
> Anyways, I will be looking out for your posts! Good luck this cycle and lots of baby :dust:!
> 
> Ash your chart look better then mine, but glad to have a cycle buddy now:happydance: ill be chart stalking you heheheClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm really hoping this it is, but I'll just have to wait and see. I'm pretty sure my luthel phases are normally about 13 days so, I have 10 more days to go and then I'll be testing!!
> 
> Oh and i'm with you on the girl thing. This will be my first child and I only want a girl!! Haha! Everytime I walk through walmart I look at all of the girly pee coats and dresses and blankets! :wacko:
> 
> Of course I will be happy as long as the baby is healthy and happy, 10 fingers and toes but my preference is a girl! And my OH already has a son from a previous marriage so he really wants a girl as well!
> 
> Well fingers crossed for us both!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I been wanting a girl really bad I have names picked out and everything you can follow my blog if you want.Click to expand...
> 
> What names do you have picked out, I have a girl name picked out that I looooooove and the boy name .... it's ok. Haha!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you go to the Baby Name part on here you'll find my polls girl name and boy nameClick to expand...
> 
> I love Sophia Michelle .. I think that's what it was. It's beautiful!
> I wanted to name my daughter Sophia but then I decided it for a middle name.Click to expand...
> 
> Gabriella is the name im going with nowClick to expand...

Gabriella is really pretty too! My little niece is named Gabriella, everyone calls her Gabby though .. =D


----------



## Stinas

Hey ladies!!
Liz - sorry af got you. Maybe next cycle you can make it a relaxing one. 
Hotpink - looking good! 
Ash - having a chart with different tps from last cycle is good. Something different is always a good sign in my opinion. 

As for me I think I finally O! Let's see what the next 3 temps bring. 

Oh and I was wondering if we can avoid using the "reply with quote" button or at least slim it down when doing so? It's kind of never ending when reading on phone. Thanks!


----------



## WinterSong4

Stinas said:


> Oh and I was wondering if we can avoid using the "reply with quote" button or at least slim it down when doing so? It's kind of never ending when reading on phone. Thanks!

:haha::haha::haha:I was thinking the same thing. It's ok to do it with one or 2 quotes, but after like 10 "reply with quotes" it gets a little dizzy to read LOL


----------



## ashknowsbest

I guess having something different from last cycle is good except my temps went up sooner last cycle .... but I guess it can still be good as long as they're up above the coverline! =D 

Good luck with this cycle and O! It does seem like you Oed either a few days ago or today!


----------



## lizlovelust

So I thought I was getting AF today....

Really really bad cramps and I began to bleed, but now it's light already and I've been super super super nauseous like to the point where I feel like I'm going to throw up any second... 

I've never felt so sick before from AF..... what do you think is going on?:shrug:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- looks like you Od! I'll be chart stalking you again:)


----------



## mandylou18

lizlovelust said:


> So I thought I was getting AF today....
> 
> Really really bad cramps and I began to bleed, but now it's light already and I've been super super super nauseous like to the point where I feel like I'm going to throw up any second...
> 
> I've never felt so sick before from AF..... what do you think is going on?:shrug:

I looked at your chart, did you get AF shortly after posting this? if so, sorry she showed. :growlmad:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

All you ladies charts are looking so good


----------



## WinterSong4

My chart is weird lol. Excited to see if my temp gets any higher tomorrow! :)


----------



## lizlovelust

mandylou18 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> So I thought I was getting AF today....
> 
> Really really bad cramps and I began to bleed, but now it's light already and I've been super super super nauseous like to the point where I feel like I'm going to throw up any second...
> 
> I've never felt so sick before from AF..... what do you think is going on?:shrug:
> 
> I looked at your chart, did you get AF shortly after posting this? if so, sorry she showed. :growlmad:Click to expand...

before I posted this I got AF, it's been off and on today though, horrible cramps, and horrible horrible nausea beyond belief! I've never felt so sick from AF before in my life!:dohh:


----------



## rosabelle

Liz, your temp hasnt dropped? was the bleeding 'normal' for your first day of af?


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom2b said:


> Stinas- looks like you Od! I'll be chart stalking you again:)

I hope temp keeps going up!!! I was cramping before and after bd last night, then temp shot up this am. Hoping it's really o time.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

WinterSong4 said:


> My chart is weird lol. Excited to see if my temp gets any higher tomorrow! :)

I hope it does too FX for you hun.


----------



## AC1987

:nope: I don't think my chart is going up anymore.... it took a dip.


----------



## PrincessTaz

AC1987 said:


> :nope: I don't think my chart is going up anymore.... it took a dip.

It's still showing a higher level than all the temps before 7dpo. It's still looking really good to me :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

AC - I think it looks good still too! FX!!


----------



## BearsMummy

Hi,

Can you add my chart pleae?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

BearsMummy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you add my chart pleae?

Welcome your dded hun.


----------



## BearsMummy

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your welcome Bear


----------



## WinterSong4

11-12 dpo today. Sore BB's have started to disappear today. The dull cramping and weird burst of pain has gone too. Hope that doesn't mean AF is on her way :( My temp went back down AGAIN today. It's UP,DOWN,UP,DOWN lol. I haven't had any of my usual pre-af Spotting yet, so maybe that's a good sign?

Not sure what to think. If that temp dip at 9dpo was infact implantation, wouldn't my temp be rising up every day after? Check my chart?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

WinterSong4 said:


> 11-12 dpo today. Sore BB's have started to disappear today. The dull cramping and weird burst of pain has gone too. Hope that doesn't mean AF is on her way :( My temp went back down AGAIN today. It's UP,DOWN,UP,DOWN lol. I haven't had any of my usual pre-af Spotting yet, so maybe that's a good sign?
> 
> Not sure what to think. If that temp dip at 9dpo was infact implantation, wouldn't my temp be rising up every day after? Check my chart?

How long is your LP hun? i think you temp will be going back up tomorrow.


----------



## WinterSong4

I don't know my LP length. Up until last cycle and apparently this cycle, I was always 28 days give or take a day and always 14 days. This cycle (first time temping) I ovulated CD 16.

I sure hope it goes back up tomorrow.


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey girls. Lots of fabulous looking charts going on!! :thumbup:

As many of you know, we weren't trying this cycle....but holy cow if we were, I would have totally convinced myself I was pregnant by now, looking at my chart!!


----------



## katherinegrey

Anyone know if 4/5 dpo is too early for implantation?! I think it is myself, but then some people get such early bfp's! I had a dip in my chart today, so I'm curious to see if it's possible! x


----------



## AC1987

katherinegrey said:


> Anyone know if 4/5 dpo is too early for implantation?! I think it is myself, but then some people get such early bfp's! I had a dip in my chart today, so I'm curious to see if it's possible! x

I was told it was estrogen leaving my system with my dip at 4dpo in another thread.


----------



## katherinegrey

Thought it was too early and something like that, it's nice to dream though! x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

well, some of the surrogate friends i have can get a BFP 5/6 dpo and i mean i see the lines right away.


----------



## Stinas

My chart frustrates me! Got a little brown spotting today. I hope soy does not bring af on early again!!! When am I going to catch a break?!! Grrr!


----------



## AC1987

:cry: another dip in temps. I don't think I'm gonna test again. I already know AF is coming.


----------



## katherinegrey

So sorry AC1987, you're not out until she shows though :hugs:


----------



## rdleela

Yeah, AC, I think you're still in it!

I think I may have O'd last night. Do you ladies agree? So cool to have my temps from my first cycle to compare to! Luckily I came home from Toronto last night in time to get some bd'ing in! I could not do OPK's religiously this cycle b/c I was travelling since Sunday morning, so I was only able to OPK once/day and at weird times. Couldn't event test yesterday at all, but I could totally feel some O-type pains happening last night on my way home, had EWCM since the morning, so I sure hope! I have progesterone to take this cycle, but I'll wait to start it until I get my crosshairs!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OMG, ladies i just woke up from having a dream about getting A BFP but then again i have no idea when though... DH and I are finally NTNP.


----------



## WinterSong4

Morning Ladies! Temp didn't dip this morning. It went up, but only by .1 degree LOL. We will see where it goes from here. Still no spotting. Confused though, what is the 5,4,3,2,1 numbers in the Stats line on my chart? And, FF says my test date is Dec. 14th. Pretty sure AF is due Dec. 9th/10th.


----------



## AC1987

Are you gonna test again? or just see if AF doesn't come?


----------



## sakari06

My chart is on the link. Thanks


----------



## WinterSong4

AC- Think I am just going to see how my chart turns out and if AF shows up. I am starting to get more "spotting" today. Basically, my abundance of CM is tinged with more LIGHT pink today than yesterday. Just based on that alone I'd say AF is on her way. So, if my temp doesn't go up tomorrow, probably AF is coming :( BB's no longer sore/tender. I was still getting that "ovarian/ovulation" pain last night though. Read up it could be a Corpus Luteum? But, just going to wait and see from here on out.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

sakari06 said:


> My chart is on the link. Thanks

Welcome Your added hun.


----------



## AC1987

WinterSong4 said:


> AC- Think I am just going to see how my chart turns out and if AF shows up. I am starting to get more "spotting" today. Basically, my abundance of CM is tinged with more LIGHT pink today than yesterday. Just based on that alone I'd say AF is on her way. So, if my temp doesn't go up tomorrow, probably AF is coming :( BB's no longer sore/tender. I was still getting that "ovarian/ovulation" pain last night though. Read up it could be a Corpus Luteum? But, just going to wait and see from here on out.

:hugs: Sorry, I've never spotted so I wouldn't be able to give any advice. However I feel like I'm out already too, I feel like AF will show early for me.


----------



## ashknowsbest

rdleela said:


> Yeah, AC, I think you're still in it!
> 
> I think I may have O'd last night. Do you ladies agree? So cool to have my temps from my first cycle to compare to! Luckily I came home from Toronto last night in time to get some bd'ing in! I could not do OPK's religiously this cycle b/c I was travelling since Sunday morning, so I was only able to OPK once/day and at weird times. Couldn't event test yesterday at all, but I could totally feel some O-type pains happening last night on my way home, had EWCM since the morning, so I sure hope! I have progesterone to take this cycle, but I'll wait to start it until I get my crosshairs!

Yeah I think you definitely O'd .. that's what it looks like on your chart anyways!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hotpink_Mom - yay for NPNT! How are you feeling today?

As for everyone else who thinks they're out, you're never out until AF shows up so FXed for you guys!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ash- I have heartburn bad and feeling like i want to throw up.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Ash- I have heartburn bad and feeling like i want to throw up.

Well that's a great sign! I'm not really having any symptoms today .. I've just been a little gassy .. sorry TMI! and I slept til 11 today but other than that....nothing! I'm probably out this month.


----------



## messymommy

So far all I've gotten was spotting and cramps but I've got 2 temps down below the coverline now so AF will be here soon. :( Last cycle I spotted the first 2 full days of my period and then had a heavy flow. I hope that helps those with spotting before AF questions to know others have the same deal.


----------



## katherinegrey

So sorry you're spotting messymommy :( good luck next cycle :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ashknowsbest said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Ash- I have heartburn bad and feeling like i want to throw up.
> 
> Well that's a great sign! I'm not really having any symptoms today .. I've just been a little gassy .. sorry TMI! and I slept til 11 today but other than that....nothing! I'm probably out this month.Click to expand...

Oh Ash don't put yourself down like that. Right now I've been cramping all day.


----------



## Lisa92881

Hotpink I love your new ticker!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I just get disappointed sometimes, it's hard! But it's still very early. 

Sometimes when I'm researching online and see ladies that are unexplained infertility and it takes them 3 years to conceive I get scared ... =\ 

Isn't it to early for you be experiencing cramps if it's AF ? It could be cramps from a bean =D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa92881 said:


> Hotpink I love your new ticker!

Which one i just changed it?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ashknowsbest said:


> I just get disappointed sometimes, it's hard! But it's still very early.
> 
> Sometimes when I'm researching online and see ladies that are unexplained infertility and it takes them 3 years to conceive I get scared ... =\
> 
> Isn't it to early for you be experiencing cramps if it's AF ? It could be cramps from a bean =D

I know how that feels hun, but it is hurt.

I dont know it is very early to tell.


----------



## AusGirl86

Add me too please :)


----------



## AusGirl86

messymommy said:


> So far all I've gotten was spotting and cramps but I've got 2 temps down below the coverline now so AF will be here soon. :( Last cycle I spotted the first 2 full days of my period and then had a heavy flow. I hope that helps those with spotting before AF questions to know others have the same deal.

Hi messymommy, I've recently come off bc and thought I could have been pg this month... had a few symptoms and af was two days late. Turns out the witch came :( Seriously cramping like never before and first 2 days were spotting, just started heavy flow now. Has anyone else experienced this cos it's new for me!


----------



## katherinegrey

Can someone look at my chart and tell me if it's likely I ov'd when FF said I did or the day after my positive opk please?! Thank you!


----------



## AC1987

It looks like you did on the 17th but FF is confused about it I think...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

AusGirl86 said:


> Add me too please :)

I need your url hun from your ff chart


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ac1987 said:


> it looks like you did on the 17th but ff is confused about it i think...

ditto


----------



## katherinegrey

I agree that FF is confused this month with my chart!


----------



## katherinegrey

P.S Thanks girls :)


----------



## daydream

katherinegrey said:


> I agree that FF is confused this month with my chart!

Did you take a OPK test on the 16th or 17th? Was the 18th really the first day you had a + test? Without seeing the OPK results, I would have said you ovulated on the 17th, but I think because you don't have an early + OPK test, it's a little confusing. 

I think either way you BDed at the right times, so you should be all covered there. GL! :dust:


----------



## Lisa92881

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Hotpink I love your new ticker!
> 
> Which one i just changed it?Click to expand...

Oh man I can't keep up. I meant the pink ornament one, but I love the current one too!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa92881 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Hotpink I love your new ticker!
> 
> Which one i just changed it?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh man I can't keep up. I meant the pink ornament one, but I love the current one too!Click to expand...

I can make you one just let me know


----------



## Lisa92881

Hotpink - Do you make all those clothes you posted on your blog??


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa92881 said:


> Hotpink - Do you make all those clothes you posted on your blog??

No I do not i get them from www.mybabyrocks.com


----------



## katherinegrey

daydream said:


> katherinegrey said:
> 
> 
> I agree that FF is confused this month with my chart!
> 
> Did you take a OPK test on the 16th or 17th? Was the 18th really the first day you had a + test? Without seeing the OPK results, I would have said you ovulated on the 17th, but I think because you don't have an early + OPK test, it's a little confusing.
> 
> I think either way you BDed at the right times, so you should be all covered there. GL! :dust:Click to expand...

 Nope, I wasn't going to use opk's this cycle see so I just took the last one left in my house and it was positive so not really sure what my opk's were doing the day before, thank you though, hopefully FF is just a little confused and I did ovulate when it says I did!


----------



## AC1987

Well my temp rose SLIGHTLY... still really worried as I do NOT feel pg in any way :(


----------



## WinterSong4

My temp dipped to almost below coverline this morning. And, brown spotting. I had pink spotting yesterday. Looks like AF is on her way and I am out this cycle :( Really sad.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

CD24-6dpo i feel like crap and my chart is looking like a M but we will see tomorrow


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hotpink_Mom said:


> CD24-6dpo i feel like crap and my chart is looking like a M but we will see tomorrow

Yay! Your chart is looking good. :) FX'd


----------



## ashknowsbest

AC1987 said:


> Well my temp rose SLIGHTLY... still really worried as I do NOT feel pg in any way :(

Some ladies don't get symptoms until later so you're still not out :)


----------



## AC1987

both your charts are looking good!! I don't think mines looking great...


----------



## ashknowsbest

AC how long is your Luteal phase normally? It doesn't look great but I don't think it looks bad either. If you look on FF at their gallery of charts and click the box that says "like mine" a log of people get a dip before they get a pos HPT.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ac you have a M in your chart hun thats is a good sign


----------



## ashknowsbest

Does anybody know if I take my temp 15 min after I normally take it if it would need to make a difference or be adjusted.


----------



## AC1987

I have no idea how long my lutual phase is.. but my cycles are 28 to 29 days. Nope 15 mins won't make too much of dif. I always hafta correct mine. I've been waking at 430 am for the past WEEK and my normal wake up time is 6am.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ashknowsbest said:


> Does anybody know if I take my temp 15 min after I normally take it if it would need to make a difference or be adjusted.

it would hurt your chart but i guess you can see if it does make a difference


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I looked it up and most ppl are saying its not going to make a difference really.


----------



## daangconcepts

Hello!

I was wondering if anyone could take a look at my chart :)

On my first round of Clomid, and FF has given my dotted cross hairs, however I still feel like my tempatures all over the place, and I have never gotten a smilie on my OPK's. So to more experienced charters.....does it look like i O'd????


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

daangconcepts said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could take a look at my chart :)
> 
> On my first round of Clomid, and FF has given my dotted cross hairs, however I still feel like my tempatures all over the place, and I have never gotten a smilie on my OPK's. So to more experienced charters.....does it look like i O'd????

I believe that you missed your + opk on cd17 and you O'd on cd18


----------



## daangconcepts

Hotpink_Mom said:


> daangconcepts said:
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could take a look at my chart :)
> 
> On my first round of Clomid, and FF has given my dotted cross hairs, however I still feel like my tempatures all over the place, and I have never gotten a smilie on my OPK's. So to more experienced charters.....does it look like i O'd????
> 
> I believe that you missed your + opk on cd17 and you O'd on cd18Click to expand...

REALLY??!?!!? :happydance:

Hmm..That was Thanksgiving. I was bummed all day I didnt get to test. Wow. That would mean I could be 12DPO. Ahhh! LOL


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

daangconcepts said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daangconcepts said:
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could take a look at my chart :)
> 
> On my first round of Clomid, and FF has given my dotted cross hairs, however I still feel like my tempatures all over the place, and I have never gotten a smilie on my OPK's. So to more experienced charters.....does it look like i O'd????
> 
> I believe that you missed your + opk on cd17 and you O'd on cd18Click to expand...
> 
> REALLY??!?!!? :happydance:
> 
> Hmm..That was Thanksgiving. I was bummed all day I didnt get to test. Wow. That would mean I could be 12DPO. Ahhh! LOLClick to expand...

yup i think you should start testing HPT


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

WIN Free VIP Days: Show off your charting skills and win free VIP days. Click the "Promos" link on the left hand side below our logo for details. The link does not show on the FB app or the mobile FB site. At least 50 coupons to win!

https://www.facebook.com/FertilityFriend#!/FertilityFriend?sk=wall
LIKE THE PAGE AS WELL


----------



## AC1987

Hotpink_Mom said:


> WIN Free VIP Days: Show off your charting skills and win free VIP days. Click the "Promos" link on the left hand side below our logo for details. The link does not show on the FB app or the mobile FB site. At least 50 coupons to win!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/FertilityFriend#!/FertilityFriend?sk=wall
> LIKE THE PAGE AS WELL

I would.. but I don't want anyone knowing I'm using it :)


----------



## PrincessTaz

AC1987 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> WIN Free VIP Days: Show off your charting skills and win free VIP days. Click the "Promos" link on the left hand side below our logo for details. The link does not show on the FB app or the mobile FB site. At least 50 coupons to win!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/FertilityFriend#!/FertilityFriend?sk=wall
> LIKE THE PAGE AS WELL
> 
> I would.. but I don't want anyone knowing I'm using it :)Click to expand...

You could change your privacy settings so your friends can't see pages you've liked. I might reactivate mine and give it a go.

Cheers for the heads up Hotpink-mom.


----------



## PrincessTaz

I'm sad today :(

11 dpo and had another temp drop today and got a BFN on an IC. I think the witch might be flying in early this month!


----------



## AC1987

Mine took another dip...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

AC that dip is nothing to worry about hun


----------



## AC1987

Hotpink_Mom said:


> AC that dip is nothing to worry about hun

Yeah I know. I got a FAINT positive today but gonna re test later cause I don't believe it.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

AC1987 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> AC that dip is nothing to worry about hun
> 
> Yeah I know. I got a FAINT positive today but gonna re test later cause I don't believe it.Click to expand...

OH MY now you got to post a pic of that faint Pos like NOW i want to see.:happydance:


----------



## AC1987

Alrighty.. I've posted it a few times around the forum. lemme know what u think :)
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0056.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 28


----------



## rdleela

I think you're preggo!!!!


----------



## WinterSong4

AC- I can see it :) Congrats sweetie! Wishing you the best. Your chart looks awesome too. Nothing like mine :(


----------



## AC1987

WinterSong4 said:


> AC- I can see it :) Congrats sweetie! Wishing you the best. Your chart looks awesome too. Nothing like mine :(

aww I'm sad you didn't get a bfp :(


----------



## daydream

Oh that line is definitely there! I didn't even have to enlarge the picture! Congrats!!


----------



## rosabelle

thats a line AC!! Congrats!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Rosabelle - I love your picture, it made me laugh =D


----------



## Stinas

AC - Thats a BFP!!! CONGRATS! 

My chart is a mess!!! Pure mess!!!


----------



## rosabelle

hehe, its funny hey Ash!


----------



## ashknowsbest

it is and congratulations on your pregnancy!!! :flower::happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Rosabelle - I just saw this on your signature 

HCG at 21 dpo: 3767
Progesterone at 21 dpo: 62
HCG at 26 dpo: 16,858
Progesterone at 26dpo: 66

maybe you're having twins?!


----------



## rosabelle

thankyou :)
fingers crossed for you this cycle!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks =)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OH AC that a BFP to me Congrats hun test tomorrow as well


----------



## rosabelle

oh just saw your other post Ash!! my doctor actually said to me that next week we will be looking real hard for two little babys!! and even before i had my levels done i have had dreams about twins... i am so excited for this scan.. either way, the dr said if not two then its just a really healthy pregnancy!


----------



## CherryD

I am new here. I am TTC. I have been trying for 15 months now.


----------



## ashknowsbest

rosabelle said:


> oh just saw your other post Ash!! my doctor actually said to me that next week we will be looking real hard for two little babys!! and even before i had my levels done i have had dreams about twins... i am so excited for this scan.. either way, the dr said if not two then its just a really healthy pregnancy!

Awwah!!! Yay, that would be so awesome! I always wanted twins, I think it would be so fun ... and stressful but fun! Two presents in one :happydance:

Yeah either way it's very exciting! Would you be happy about twins ... I mean obviously you would be since they're your children but would you be really stressed out or excited?


----------



## Stinas

Rosa - twins would be amazing!!! Yay! Keep us updated!!'


----------



## Lisa92881

Woohoo congrats AC!!!


----------



## AC1987

My temp took a dip...worried.


----------



## BearsMummy

my chart is offending my eyes :growlmad:


----------



## ashknowsbest

AC - test again :)


----------



## AC1987

ashknowsbest said:


> AC - test again :)

I can't I'm at my in laws... I will test sunday evening :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

AC ill be waiting for that next test to be done.


----------



## Lisa92881

Well it's cd1 here!! :happydance: Onto a fresh, new, polyp-free cycle!! Looks like my temps don't really drop before AF comes, someone please remind me of this in future months when I'm convinving myself that I'm pregnant!! :winkwink:


----------



## Stinas

Lisa - yay for a new clean slate!!! I officially welcome you on the crazy train!


----------



## WinterSong4

Afternoon Ladies! 

My temp took a massive drop this morning. I didn't get to bed til really late and didn't sleep too well, but I highly doubt it would have made much a difference in my temps :(. AF isn't here yet, but starting to slowly get pink spotting. I imagine she will arrive in full bloom by the end of the day today. *sighs*

Best of luck to you ladies and congrats to those who have gotten and will be getting BFP's. Looking forward to being here with you ladies again in a couple weeks. Take care!


----------



## Lisa92881

stinas said:


> lisa - yay for a new clean slate!!! I officially welcome you on the crazy train!

choooo choooo alll aboard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rdleela

AC, can't wait to see your + HPT tomorrow!
Lisa best of luck on new cycle, and sorry to all the girls who AF is hitting.

FF just changed my O date! Before was CD14 with dotted lines, now today CD15 with solid lines. I'm trying to figure out why? The coverline to me seems too high...does it also take into consideration my temps from last cycle? I have the overlay on my chart so you can compare to last cycle...

I had LOTS EWCM on cd14 and dried RIGHT up cd15, now my O date. Very happy I made DH do the BD with me cd15, too!

So what do you ladies think, FF right on the money? It's on advance mode, I should just totally trust FF, right?


----------



## MKAC2005

Rdleela thank you for pointing me in the direction of this thread! Hello ladies I am new to charting this month, my post O temps seem to be all over the place and i'm not sure why or if that is normal for me yet. AF is due tomorrow and so far I have resisted the urge to test because I just except another letdown. I'll put a link to my chart if any of you have any input! thanks!

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## MKAC2005

expect not except...typing too fast!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

MKAC2005 said:


> Rdleela thank you for pointing me in the direction of this thread! Hello ladies I am new to charting this month, my post O temps seem to be all over the place and i'm not sure why or if that is normal for me yet. AF is due tomorrow and so far I have resisted the urge to test because I just except another letdown. I'll put a link to my chart if any of you have any input! thanks!
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

Welcome Hun your added


----------



## WinterSong4

AF came today at 10am. Later on at 2pm I had the worst (and weirdest) AF cramps (mostly my left side). It felt like that HSG test all over again! . Meaning, it felt like it was in tube more than my uterus. But, it subsided eventually. I am still cramping quite alot. What's weird is, I was cramping so badly, I swore I would have saturated my Super Plus tampon, but when I went to change it, there wasn't much on it. Very confusing for sure.

So, I thought "maybe it just hasn't all come out yet". As the day went on and the cramps kept up, I went to change my tampon again expecting saturation (like always) and again, wasn't. It had some blood, but no where near as much as the first day brings AND having cramps like I do.

Basically, my period so far is lighter than normal for me (especially considering these cramps!). Given my temp drops, I doubt I am pregnant, but I am curious as to what the heck is causing my period to be weird right now. And, I have been incredibly tired today!

Wish I knew what was going on..


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Newbie posting to this thread :wave:

I was charting at the start of the year for about 5 months and decided to take a break from it to try and be a bit more relaxed with the whole TTC and as I knew roughly when I OV'ed due to my cycles being pretty regular I didn't think would do much harm.

Well we had an appointment with a FS last month and I decided to start to start charting again, stupidly I didn't start until CD12 but I'm so confussed over my chart this cycle.
My cycles are pretty regular at 29days (a couple 28 and 30) and I normally ovulate CD14 or 15 but I have NO idea when or even if I ovulated this cycle now. :wacko:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/333c3c


----------



## rdleela

That could be an implantation dip :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tinkerbell3 said:


> Newbie posting to this thread :wave:
> 
> I was charting at the start of the year for about 5 months and decided to take a break from it to try and be a bit more relaxed with the whole TTC and as I knew roughly when I OV'ed due to my cycles being pretty regular I didn't think would do much harm.
> 
> Well we had an appointment with a FS last month and I decided to start to start charting again, stupidly I didn't start until CD12 but I'm so confussed over my chart this cycle.
> My cycles are pretty regular at 29days (a couple 28 and 30) and I normally ovulate CD14 or 15 but I have NO idea when or even if I ovulated this cycle now. :wacko:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/333c3c

Hello and Welcome your added


----------



## AC1987

Ok here it is. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0080.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## katherinegrey

Congrats AC! I took a test today and got a faint bfp!!! Not trusting it yet until I see a positive digi but here's a picture!
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20111211_4.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## daydream

Congrats to both of you! those look great! Can't wait to see your digi katherine!


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you daydream, I'm just worried it'll be another chemical and tomorrow's test will be bfn :(


----------



## daydream

katherinegrey said:


> Thank you daydream, I'm just worried it'll be another chemical and tomorrow's test will be bfn :(

Well my fingers are crossed for you. It looks pretty clear and appropriate for being 10dpo. I'm hoping it gets darker tomorrow for you :hugs:


----------



## rdleela

Congrats AC and Katherine!!:wohoo::xmas12:


----------



## Lisa92881

Wow, 2 BFPs!!!!!! Congrats girlies!!!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ac wow i know it.

Kath its just around the corner


----------



## WinterSong4

AC, just saw in another thread you are preggo! Congrats chica!!! Hope I can be so lucky next cycle. Don't forget about us :)


----------



## Stinas

YAY for 2 BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!
Dont forget to add your charts here as well!...

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...pregnancy-charts-use-comparison-your-own.html


----------



## rosabelle

congrats ladies!! how exciting!


----------



## katherinegrey

No bfp for me after all :cry: I tested this morning and bfn :( Onto next month again I guess.


----------



## rosabelle

awww im so sorry Katherine.. did AF come as well or just the BFN? xxx


----------



## PrincessTaz

AC - A massive congratulations to you and a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:

I'm officially out, AF came this morning after a temp drop below the coverline! On to the next one for me, looking forward to some fun baby making over Xmas though :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I think i'm out temp droped under coverline


----------



## AC1987

WinterSong4 said:


> AC, just saw in another thread you are preggo! Congrats chica!!! Hope I can be so lucky next cycle. Don't forget about us :)

Of course I won't forget about you all. Funny thing is I don't really feel like i belong in the preg section :haha: I will just hang out in here and the TWW til I get it confirmed by a doc. My DH doesn't want me to see the doc til next week... and it'll be at an urgent care as I don't actually have a doc yet :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I took a test this morning and I'm pretty sure there was a tiny line, but I probably have line eye. So ... TMI but I had diarrhea this morning and yesterday I cramped all day. Thought for sure AF was coming early but she's still not here. I'm still experiencing a little bit of cramping today but definitely not like yesterday. I'm going to get a walmart test today even though I bought target ones last night instead of using the expensive FRER. ... 

Congrats to everyone who got their BFP's! I hope it's my turn!


----------



## rdleela

Good luck, Ash!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks rdleela !


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Congratulations AC, wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months.
Good luck Ash, really hope there was a line on the test this morning.

I have a feeling AF will arrive Wednesday for me which will mean my longest cycle after coming of the pill a year ago, just as I thought they were regular though it's only 2 days longer than normal. Will see how my temp is tomorrow. 

Lots of baby dust for next cycle to those who's AF has arrived x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I took a test this morning and I'm pretty sure there was a tiny line, but I probably have line eye. So ... TMI but I had diarrhea this morning and yesterday I cramped all day. Thought for sure AF was coming early but she's still not here. I'm still experiencing a little bit of cramping today but definitely not like yesterday. I'm going to get a walmart test today even though I bought target ones last night instead of using the expensive FRER. ...
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got their BFP's! I hope it's my turn!

I hope it's it for you hun :cry: my cycle buddies going bye bye


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks guys for the support! Maybe it's still too early to really tell ? I had a temp dip yesterday so if it implanted yesterday I wouldn't be producing enough HCG to show up on a test right ? :shrug: 

Hotpinkmom- How are you doing?!


----------



## MKAC2005

Well I'm out, AF got me yesterday. Next ovulation should be christmas eve though but i'm starting B-50 complex this cycle as my LP is only 10 days.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ashknowsbest said:


> Thanks guys for the support! Maybe it's still too early to really tell ? I had a temp dip yesterday so if it implanted yesterday I wouldn't be producing enough HCG to show up on a test right ? :shrug:
> 
> Hotpinkmom- How are you doing?!

I'm doing good my temp dropped below the coverline this morning


----------



## Stinas

Ladies I finally O! Temp spiked this morn and ff gave me crosshairs! What do you think of my chart?! I woke up super early today..6:50 and temp was 98! So my adjusted 9:30 temp was 98.5! Super excited! Hope soy did it for me this cycle. If I really O I get to test around Christmas! What an amazing gift that would be for dh and I! Oh please put me in your prayers!!! As I will for you all as well! We need to get this bfp train going!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I had another temp drop so I'm assuming I'm out. And I'm considering stopping TTC it's too stressful.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I had another temp drop so I'm assuming I'm out. And I'm considering stopping TTC it's too stressful.

I also had another temp drop. Try NTNP next cycle hun


----------



## ashknowsbest

yeah im going to try ntnp for a while


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas said:


> Ladies I finally O! Temp spiked this morn and ff gave me crosshairs! What do you think of my chart?! I woke up super early today..6:50 and temp was 98! So my adjusted 9:30 temp was 98.5! Super excited! Hope soy did it for me this cycle. If I really O I get to test around Christmas! What an amazing gift that would be for dh and I! Oh please put me in your prayers!!! As I will for you all as well! We need to get this bfp train going!!

Hey hun, I think FF gave you your crosshair to early im thinking that you Od on CD26 but you sure did O somewhere in the last few days


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ashknowsbest said:


> yeah im going to try ntnp for a while

DH told me it's better than nothing right:haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

hotpinkmom - I suppose ....I really just wish I could get a damn positive test though. It's like this girl on here said the other day, I'm Oing and the sperm is there ... what's going wrong?!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ashknowsbest said:


> hotpinkmom - I suppose ....I really just wish I could get a damn positive test though. It's like this girl on here said the other day, I'm Oing and the sperm is there ... what's going wrong?!

:shrug: how long have you been ttc?


----------



## ashknowsbest

well it's on my ticker on my signature but I think it's been a year and like almost 3 months now.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I say NTNP or just take a cycle break then try again


----------



## Tallmom2b

AC, congrats!! H&H 9mo to you :happydance:

Stinas, Yaaaeee for O!! Fx for you!

Still no O for me, expecting it will be a long cycle like my last three, hopefully not longer!!


----------



## Stinas

Ash - ttc is beyond stressful. You just need to laugh at it sometimes. Can't take it to heart or else you will freak out and want to pull your hair out. Try ntnp for a while. Try to de-stress your body a bit. 

Tall mom - I hope you o soon! At least your cycles are getting shorter!! There is a positive there!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

stinas - I will try that even though I know that even though I saw ntnp I will temp and do all of that ttc stuff .... idk I talked to my mother today just an hour or so ago and she helped me to feel better about the whole situation so Im just going to enjoy my life and what I have in it now and still try but when it happens, it happens.


I just get really scared sometimes that it may NEVER happen.


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas - Holy temp spike!! :haha: Awesome!

Ash - Sorry you're feeling down. Don't forget to enjoy life and all that you are lucky enough to have now, before baby too. Maybe NTNP is exactly what you need to get a surprise BFP. :hugs: It WILL happen for you!!

Tallmom - Come on O!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ASh- my Dh just remembered me when i was before i got pregnant with our LO now and we went to the club on the weekends and had fun and drank some wine or whatever you drink so just have fun BD and just enjoy life now because once you have that little one no more fun for 18 years


----------



## Stinas

Ash - trust me....we are all in the same boat!!! Thats why this forum is soo good... we all stick together and always have virtual shoulders to lean on...sound corny but its true. No one knows how we feel better than the ladies on this forum. I have learned soo much on here...it truly is a wonderful place! Almost like Disneyland.


----------



## Stinas

I decided to take away my +OPK so my lines could become solid....I swear every cycle I say I am not going to use OPK anymore since they really dont work for me....but here I am again using them and I always O a week or so later. Go figure...I like to drive myself crazy I guess!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Okay, I apologize in advance for tmi:blush:
So I have some ewcm with spotting when I wiped. My temps have been low so is it possible 
that the spotting could be from O? This cycle has been different so far for me so I kinda feel clueless. I dont usually spot around O, but it can happen right? :shrug:


----------



## Lisa92881

Yup, there's such a thing as ovulation bleeding!! Hope this is O for you!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

I thought so:happydance:
Either that I'm going to have an annovulatory cycle, but I don't feel like AF is coming.
Definitely going to use OPK tonight. 
Gotta get bding too!! We've been slacking :dohh:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

hoping your Oing Tallmom


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas said:


> Ash - trust me....we are all in the same boat!!! Thats why this forum is soo good... we all stick together and always have virtual shoulders to lean on...sound corny but its true. No one knows how we feel better than the ladies on this forum. I have learned soo much on here...it truly is a wonderful place! Almost like Disneyland.

I love that you just compared BnB to Disneyland!! :rofl:

Starting Clomid tonight!! 25 mg, hope it's enough to get me ovulating regularly and earlier!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Wishing you luck Lisa


----------



## Tallmom2b

I hope clomid works for you Lisa! Fx!


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom2b said:


> Okay, I apologize in advance for tmi:blush:
> So I have some ewcm with spotting when I wiped. My temps have been low so is it possible
> that the spotting could be from O? This cycle has been different so far for me so I kinda feel clueless. I dont usually spot around O, but it can happen right? :shrug:

I spotted this cycle before I o!! I thought it was af coming like last cycle....but now all I have is higher temps and tons of sticky stringy cm....sometimes just wet cm. Weird.

Lisa - hope clomid works for you!!!


----------



## jelly tots

stinas that sounds promising, the last two cycles (including the one where we were lucky) i spotted at ov, its apparently indicative of a strong ov and a good eggy so fingers crossed for you and tallmom.

ash - you really need to relax, i know everyone says it and you think yeah whatever. but the one month i didnt chart or anything and just enjoyed myself, went drinking etc it just worked. if you put stress on your body it will fight back and can prevent it from happening. maybe have a month break from charting etc and just have fun. i mean look how many under 18's and people on jeremy kyle get pregnant from not thinking about it. i know how you can get caught up in it all, i was one of the worst for it.

hope everyone as a fabulous christmas and in the new year i will pop back when my internet is up and running in my new house to see if we get any lovely christmas surprises.x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Grr wish AF would just show up my temps been dropping like flies..


----------



## rdleela

I think I still have a chance; it's gonna go either of two ways, implantation dip or AF on Saturday (9 day luteal phase)


----------



## ashknowsbest

jelly tots said:


> stinas that sounds promising, the last two cycles (including the one where we were lucky) i spotted at ov, its apparently indicative of a strong ov and a good eggy so fingers crossed for you and tallmom.
> 
> ash - you really need to relax, i know everyone says it and you think yeah whatever. but the one month i didnt chart or anything and just enjoyed myself, went drinking etc it just worked. if you put stress on your body it will fight back and can prevent it from happening. maybe have a month break from charting etc and just have fun. i mean look how many under 18's and people on jeremy kyle get pregnant from not thinking about it. i know how you can get caught up in it all, i was one of the worst for it.
> 
> hope everyone as a fabulous christmas and in the new year i will pop back when my internet is up and running in my new house to see if we get any lovely christmas surprises.x

Well thanks for the advice and I don't mean to come off as bitchy if that's how it comes off but I don't think relaxing has anything to do with it anymore ... I would listen if I was only in my first months of trying but I'm not ... I've been trying for 14 months. 

I've been through every test imaginable and I do have a adenoma on my pituitary gland that can cause infertility so I'm on the medication and I am relaxed ... I'm pretty sure I got really emotional that day because I was about to start my period. Normally I'm pretty relaxed and just go with the flow but I have good days and bad and that was one of my bad days.

But thanks for the input and congratulations on your pregnancy! =D


----------



## jelly tots

ashknowsbest said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> stinas that sounds promising, the last two cycles (including the one where we were lucky) i spotted at ov, its apparently indicative of a strong ov and a good eggy so fingers crossed for you and tallmom.
> 
> ash - you really need to relax, i know everyone says it and you think yeah whatever. but the one month i didnt chart or anything and just enjoyed myself, went drinking etc it just worked. if you put stress on your body it will fight back and can prevent it from happening. maybe have a month break from charting etc and just have fun. i mean look how many under 18's and people on jeremy kyle get pregnant from not thinking about it. i know how you can get caught up in it all, i was one of the worst for it.
> 
> hope everyone as a fabulous christmas and in the new year i will pop back when my internet is up and running in my new house to see if we get any lovely christmas surprises.x
> 
> Well thanks for the advice and I don't mean to come off as bitchy if that's how it comes off but I don't think relaxing has anything to do with it anymore ... I would listen if I was only in my first months of trying but I'm not ... I've been trying for 14 months.
> 
> I've been through every test imaginable and I do have a adenoma on my pituitary gland that can cause infertility so I'm on the medication and I am relaxed ... I'm pretty sure I got really emotional that day because I was about to start my period. Normally I'm pretty relaxed and just go with the flow but I have good days and bad and that was one of my bad days.
> 
> But thanks for the input and congratulations on your pregnancy! =DClick to expand...

fair enough if it was just a bad day and also if you have had tests and found something that could be a cause, bit tricky on here as very hard to know what someones story is just by tickers and a few posts alone. i was ttc for over 2 years, had all the tests etc and was just about to be referred to the fertility clinic so ive kinda been there. got my fingers crossed it happens very soon for you though chick as know how frustrating and worrying it can be:)


----------



## WinterSong4

Try TTC for 4 years ladies....lol. That isn't fun at all. And, I have tried ALL approaches; relaxed, fun, trying really hard, trying kinda hard, not trying at all, vacations, etc. And, nothing yet for me. 

Personally, I am pretty sure our problem is timing and frequency. If we could just fix that, I think we could be alright and actually succeed.


----------



## Stinas

Ladies I hope we all get our bfp very soon because god know how long we have been trying and how much we deserve this. 
May the new year bring us new babies!


----------



## katherinegrey

Huge temp drop today and still spotting, just waiting for the witch to show fully now :(


----------



## AC1987

:) Hoping more of you all get your bfps!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Anyone know why my link only shows my current and last chart? I have one previous one too (not that it's very exciting, that cycle was anovulatory haha) and I'm just curious!


----------



## Stinas

Lisa - you can go into ff sharing settings to edit what you want to show. Plus your picture ticker does not link directly to your ff.


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah, I have the other link that says "My ovulation chart". My picture ticker is just my CD.


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh...VIP members can show all charts, free members can only show 2. That's why! Haha.


----------



## Lisa92881

So how do I get the picture ticker that links to my chart? So confused! Ha.


----------



## Stinas

I think its still under sharing...I think thats how I did it lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Hmm. I think maybe you need to be VIP for that option too. Oh well!! Stinas your chart looks good!


----------



## Stinas

Lisa - maybe you do need VIP. I have no clue. 
I hope my temps keep going up instead of up and down.


----------



## momwannabe81

Just to add to my confusion could u plz look at my chart and tell me when u think i O, I didn't check my cm on cd 12 and i usually have a slow rise and FF is trying to give me O day on cd 13 but i think it was cd 12. What do u think?:shrug:


----------



## Lisa92881

momwannabe81 said:


> Just to add to my confusion could u plz look at my chart and tell me when u think i O, I didn't check my cm on cd 12 and i usually have a slow rise and FF is trying to give me O day on cd 13 but i think it was cd 12. What do u think?:shrug:

Looks to me like FF is saying cd 12, which I'd agree with!


----------



## momwannabe81

Lisa92881 said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> Just to add to my confusion could u plz look at my chart and tell me when u think i O, I didn't check my cm on cd 12 and i usually have a slow rise and FF is trying to give me O day on cd 13 but i think it was cd 12. What do u think?:shrug:
> 
> Looks to me like FF is saying cd 12, which I'd agree with!Click to expand...

I used the override for cd 12 if not FF would give cd 13


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh haha. Yeah I'd say cd 12. Stick with the override! :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas said:


> Lisa - you can go into ff sharing settings to edit what you want to show. Plus your picture ticker does not link directly to your ff.

I figured it out!! :thumbup:


----------



## momwannabe81

Thx I hope that is cd 12 as was only able to get 1 donation and it was on cd 9 so was a long shot if I O later then that but that's not to bad. But I guess time will tell.


----------



## Stinas

I have tons of creamy white cm...is that a good sign? What do you ladies think? Hopefully the soy did it for me this cycle.


----------



## rosabelle

stinas i had LOTS of creamy cm when i got my bfp :)
good luck! xx


----------



## Stinas

I hope so!!!! Today it was slight dryer but still had a bit of a creamy texture to it.


----------



## rosabelle

that and the HUGE boobs were the only different things before i got my BFP.. and honestly i didnt really pick that up until after i got the bfp! haha 
my cycle was so "normal" that i was convinced af was coming and honestly i felt fine wiith it for some reason.. 
got all my crossables crossed for you! x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Stinas:hi:
Your chart is looking good:) very different from other cycles!

I had a big temp dip this morn :happydance: hopefully O is coming very soon.
This is how long my cycles have been these past few. It's such a pain waiting so long!!

:dust:


----------



## messymommy

HI, just checking in...I played with FF and if my temps keep heading upwards I will be marked for O today :) I only have 1 OPK left in the drawer as I said I wasn't going to use them anymore and we were going to try to be more relaxed with TTC. I think I will do it this afternoon to see what I get. DH is home tonight from work but then not back till Friday so I think if this isn't it then we might not have good BDing timing for this cycle. I just feel really confident this cycle for some reason. I took some soy CD3-7 and a friend of mine bought us a fertility spell and the package from the person doing the spell came yesterday in the mail. I've just been feeling so confident. Last cycle I had prayer warriors from church pray for me too. I've tried it all...why not moonstones and spells right? LOL.


----------



## Stinas

Rosabelle - thank you for the positive info!! My boobs feel larger the past few days. Nipples hurt a bit when I press them in. I am trying not to think of it. Temp went up today so that's a good thing!

Tallmom - bd away!!!! I'm praying for you to O soon!


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas your chart looks good!!


----------



## Stinas

Lisa - Thanks! I hope it ends up being good. I am just tired. It would be an amazing Christmas present!


----------



## messymommy

Guess I was wrong because once again the temp is down so no O indicated yet. This chart is so out of the ordinary for me. It must be from the soy. So I continue to wait...


----------



## magnacarta

This thread is awesome. Is it too late to join in on the fun? I just moved over from WTT (wahoo! yikes!), but have been charting for a few months. It's so cool to see what's happening, uh, inside there.


----------



## PrincessTaz

My temps are a mess with loads of open circles again this cycle because of my stupid varying shifts at work. Over Christmas I'm going to be getting up and completely different times again which is when I'm meant to be ovulating. I'm wondering if it's going to be worth even bothering this month. Do you think FF will still be able to identify O with a lot of open dots or should I use the temp corrector?


----------



## momwannabe81

I work mix shifts too so i dont even bother to put in the time, but FF always can pick up my O day, I would go ahead and keep temping as the different time is not going to change ur temp much.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Thank you so much, I have really been stressing about it. It's good to know it won't make too much difference :)


----------



## Luckie3

Hi Ladies....My AF hasn't showed either an I have irregular cycles. I'm charting bbt's an it has been staying in the 98's for a couple of days followed by temps of 97.9. I'm dpo with a few symptoms like full breast,sore nips,and had like a burning sensation on my lft boob. I am TTC#3 for 3yrs. I hope to see my BFP!! Xoxox


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies! Sorry for my long absence... Hope you all are doing well and hope some of you have graduated with BFPs! I know AC is a proud mamma to be - so awesome.

I could use a little help.. Is anyone here taking progesterone cream? I just started it this cycle for my 11-12 day LP with 1-2 days of spotting before (normal I know, but I thought it might be good to extend it a day or two). Well, I've been taking it since 6 DPO (started a little late because I didn't have the cream until then). I know the cream can mimic pregnancy symptoms so I'm trying not to read anything into my sore boobs, which I have every month anyway. Here's my conundrum. My temp is up - way up today, at 10 DPO. AF is due in 2-3 days. Could this entirely be from the cream?? Also I felt really hot this morning while I was taking my temp (cream can cause hot flashes, but so can pregnancy). Anyway, I realize I won't know until I test or AF arrives, but wondering if you all can take a peak at my chart and let me know what you think??

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Stinas

My temp dropped a bit today. Very mad about it. Had some strong weird feeling on right hand side ovary area this am. Woke me up. It was not pain just more like flinches. Weird. 
Plus I was curious if anyone else has had this...night sweats. I have been going to bed cold and waking up drenched in sweat. I have not changed the level of te heat in our bedroom either. Very odd.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

long cycles suck


----------



## sharnw

HI!! :D can you add me please


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

sharnw said:


> HI!! :D can you add me please

Welcome and your added


----------



## momwannabe81

I've had night sweats too, idk y either, but they come and go, who knows LOL.
Do u ladies think i have a chance this month? I don't think i do as my temps are following the same pattern as precious cycles, but maybe and just maybe i am not seeing something that u ladies might see.


----------



## Stinas

I was wondering the same thing. My chart is different from other months. I'm hoping for a Christmas miracle. Temps went down yesterday, still above coverlines, but shot back up today. I really do hope this is the cycle. I have never wanted something so bad before. I think I have waited long enough lol. 
This cycle I feel more calm about it. I am now 100% sure that opks are not for me. I will not waste my $$ on them anymore.


----------



## momwannabe81

I did without them this cycle as i wasnt sure about donor so didnt bother but next month i will be taking Clomid so i will have to then, also my Dr offered trigger shot (not sure what it does lol) so will have to track everything, hope Donor will be available.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Momwannabe- are you looking for an egg donor?


----------



## ashknowsbest

hey girls, how's everyone doing? 

Stinas - I hope this is your month! When do you think you'll test?

I'm just sitting here, patiently waiting to O. AF was different for me this month and I think it might be because I've had a full month on my dostinex. Normally my periods are only 3-4 days long and this time it lasted 6 days ....hmm ... interesting ... I'm wondering if I'm going to O sooner this time also .. normally I O around CD 18 or 19 but wondering if maybe I'm going to O around the 14th 15th CD .... 

I guess we'll see .... 

Hope everyone is doing good, is ready for christmas and doing lots of BDing in hopes of their BFPS!


----------



## Stinas

I might test Christmas morning. I dont know 100%...its depressing to see a BFN, so I dont know if I want to ruin my day. lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ash your chart looks good hun


----------



## sharnw

How's my chart looking ladies? Im waiting to test with my IC opk in the next couple of hours.. I done a digi opk with FMU and it was negative.. :( 
Here's my OPK from yesterday...
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## momwannabe81

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Momwannabe- are you looking for an egg donor?

No, Dh is infertile so we have to use a sperm donor. Hes a good friend of ours with 4 kids himself


----------



## Lisa92881

sharnw said:


> How's my chart looking ladies? Im waiting to test with my IC opk in the next couple of hours.. I done a digi opk with FMU and it was negative.. :(
> Here's my OPK from yesterday...

Unfortunately charting doesn't tell you when you're about to ovulate, only when you already have. Keep BD'ing, your OPK looks close!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

momwannabe81 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Momwannabe- are you looking for an egg donor?
> 
> No, Dh is infertile so we have to use a sperm donor. Hes a good friend of ours with 4 kids himselfClick to expand...

I see now, so your going for a IUI then.


----------



## Stinas

What do you ladies think of my chart? Should I test on Christmas?


----------



## sharnw

My Opk has gone really negative,, I held my wee in for a good 2-3 hours, I didnt have anything to drink to dilute it. I think I missed my surge, if so,, I have bd'd to cover it up... What do you ladies reckon??
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas said:


> What do you ladies think of my chart? Should I test on Christmas?

:thumbup:


----------



## momwannabe81

Hotpink_Mom said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Momwannabe- are you looking for an egg donor?
> 
> No, Dh is infertile so we have to use a sperm donor. Hes a good friend of ours with 4 kids himselfClick to expand...
> 
> I see now, so your going for a IUI then.Click to expand...

Haha I wish but my donor is complete anonymous and wouldn't go to the Dr to get tested or give sample, he's happy to help don't get me wrong but his family hates me for some reason, (its because i'm a good person :awww: and they aren't :haha:) but we are doing in home insemination. I have tried in the past with a previous relationship (glad didn't work but still be nice) and then me and dh tried for a year then he got tested and bam slap on the face, as i always thought it was me (nothing to tell me it was, but never got pregnant :cry:) I am regular 28-29 days cycle, there is no medical reason why i cannot and still 10 months later nothing, zilch nada. So it gets frustrating especially since we started the month that donor conceived his 4th one and was delivered this week, so i'm still here waiting for my miracle, although i believe in karma being a b..ch but i am a good person so idk what she has against me lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - Testing christmas morning would be so uneasy for me ... I don't know if I could do it ... How many DPO are you?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - nvm I saw. ... you're 12 DPO ... you should test!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

momwannabe81 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Momwannabe- are you looking for an egg donor?
> 
> No, Dh is infertile so we have to use a sperm donor. Hes a good friend of ours with 4 kids himselfClick to expand...
> 
> I see now, so your going for a IUI then.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I wish but my donor is complete anonymous and wouldn't go to the Dr to get tested or give sample, he's happy to help don't get me wrong but his family hates me for some reason, (its because i'm a good person :awww: and they aren't :haha:) but we are doing in home insemination. I have tried in the past with a previous relationship (glad didn't work but still be nice) and then me and dh tried for a year then he got tested and bam slap on the face, as i always thought it was me (nothing to tell me it was, but never got pregnant :cry:) I am regular 28-29 days cycle, there is no medical reason why i cannot and still 10 months later nothing, zilch nada. So it gets frustrating especially since we started the month that donor conceived his 4th one and was delivered this week, so i'm still here waiting for my miracle, although i believe in karma being a b..ch but i am a good person so idk what she has against me lolClick to expand...

Well hun if you need to talk im here for you after this last child we are ttc im going to be an Gestational Surrogate for a gay couple i hope your insems go good use softcups they work great to hold the spermies up close


----------



## Stinas

BFN today. I am glad I did it today and not tom. I kind of knew it would be a BFN, but there is always that little hope inside. It didnt help that I went to my friends house and she was telling me that she wants to be preg by this time next year. Her baby is now about 4 months old. It was a wham bam im pregnant thing. 
Its seriously driving me insane how long its taking. Frustrating! Like give me a break already...Its been over a year! WTF! I know people have been trying longer, but what did we do to deserve this stress?!
Sorry for venting!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas said:


> BFN today. I am glad I did it today and not tom. I kind of knew it would be a BFN, but there is always that little hope inside. It didnt help that I went to my friends house and she was telling me that she wants to be preg by this time next year. Her baby is now about 4 months old. It was a wham bam im pregnant thing.
> Its seriously driving me insane how long its taking. Frustrating! Like give me a break already...Its been over a year! WTF! I know people have been trying longer, but what did we do to deserve this stress?!
> Sorry for venting!

:cry::hugs::shrug: Your chart looks so good hun Sorry about your BFN


----------



## Stinas

Hopefully there is still hope, but I doubt it. Im tired of having "good" charts and getting BFN all the time. Its annoying! grrr!!!
On to a good note...Christmas is tom and I cant wait to see what DH got me! yay!
Hope you all have a wonderful holiday! My all your charts bring you BFP's!


----------



## momwannabe81

I also tested BFN and frustrating as usually my temp drops the day before AF and it hasn't. Either FF is right and i O on cd 13 or just an odd month, today i felt as if AF was on her way but for only like 30 minutes even put a pad on just in case. I hope she don't show although wouldnt be able to test again until friday as im broke ugh!!!! Sometimes i just wonder why i don't deserve to become a mother :( 
But i do use softcups every month and i have changed the way donations happen (can't say on public forums) and still nothing.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

momwannabe81 said:


> I also tested BFN and frustrating as usually my temp drops the day before AF and it hasn't. Either FF is right and i O on cd 13 or just an odd month, today i felt as if AF was on her way but for only like 30 minutes even put a pad on just in case. I hope she don't show although wouldnt be able to test again until friday as im broke ugh!!!! Sometimes i just wonder why i don't deserve to become a mother :(
> But i do use softcups every month and i have changed the way donations happen (can't say on public forums) and still nothing.

Oh huney, don't put yourself down like that. :hugs:s I'm praying for all you ladies.


----------



## Stinas

Temp drop this morning. Af is on her way. Yay. What a way to start Christmas! 
Merry Christmas everyone!

Momwannabe - I believe it will happen to us soon. Soon may not be fast enough for us but it will happen. I have some hope left.


----------



## momwannabe81

Merry Christmas and thanks ladies. My temp dropped too so the witch is on her way for me too. Hopefully will get my birthday wish. Just hard to keep hope when u know ur doing everything right!!!! 10 months of perfect timing is long. I know not as long as others but the more goes by and the more fear i have that will take forever if it happens. But i just tell myself that it will. Hope is what keeps me going. Sorry for the rant on this special day.
MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FF changed my crosshairs and noe i'm 6dpo grrr


----------



## Tallmom2b

Belated Merry Christmas everyone!! 

Stinas- sorry AF is on her way:( I think 2012 will be our year!

Still no O for me, hopefully in the next couple days, fx! I had some nice ewcm today (sorry for tmi) so that's a good sign:thumbup:


----------



## Stinas

Temps going down but im hoping for a miracle What's weird is that I had more cramping 2 days ago and nothing now...not even my normal brown spotting before af. I'm hoping for a temp spike, even though I'm very doubtful. Wishful thinking. 
Tall mom - I hope so! Fx!


----------



## Lisa92881

I hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas!!

Tallmom - Maybe will will ov together!

Wannabe - Sorry about the temp drop!

Stinas - Nothing wrong with staying positive and hopeful! :)

Nothing much going on with me. Had a teeny bit of EWCM late Christmas night, and thought ov was approaching, but then nothing yesterday and opks were still super negative. This morning I *think* I might have watery CM -- could it still be leftover swimmers from Sat night? Probably not 3 days later right?? Sooo, I hope it is watery and things are a-happening in there!! :thumbup:


----------



## momwannabe81

Well got some good news, Dr has called in clomid (not sure if 25 or 50 mg)for me so now hope it works. Hope i can time it right with donor. Already ordered 30 opks and they want me to start testing on cd 10 but they cannot do an u/s cause i am due to O on the weekend. Sooo exited and nervous.


----------



## Lisa92881

momwannabe81 said:


> Well got some good news, Dr has called in clomid (not sure if 25 or 50 mg)for me so now hope it works. Hope i can time it right with donor. Already ordered 30 opks and they want me to start testing on cd 10 but they cannot do an u/s cause i am due to O on the weekend. Sooo exited and nervous.

Nice! Keep me posted if you do 25 or 50....since I seem to be the only person in the world doing 25. :haha:


----------



## momwannabe81

I definitively will, probably picking it up today or tomorrow morning, as still have a couple of days before i start, just nervous about timing it with donor. Have u asked ur Dr why such a low dose?


----------



## Lisa92881

I ovulate sometimes on my own, so she wanted to start me at a low dose to see if that work work. That way the side effects would be less too. AND GUESS WHAT?! I think it's working!! Just got an OPK that was noticeably darker than they have been! Had some watery CM this morning, and my boobs are kind of achey, which is usually a sign for me that ov is coming. OMG so excited!!


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies, i woke up at 5am and My normal wake up time is 5.30...
I ended up temping at 5am and it said *35.96*. Then I went back to sleep, woke up at my usual time 5.30am , I done another temp and it said *35.36*.
The thing is...... I think i made a mistake with the 1st temp and I have a feeling the *9* was a *3*?????

I also got a +ive on my opk last night, and its an even more + this morning


----------



## momwannabe81

Well i got 50mg. Glad it's working for u hoping it does the trick for me. 
Sharn looks like u might be Oing today or soon.


----------



## messymommy

I think I am in my 2ww. If I play with FF it will show me Oing on Christmas day. If I adjust my Friday and Saturday temps for 7am since I didn't get up on time either day to temp, it shows me Oing on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Just ordered me some IC OPKs and HPT can't wait to start using them in January


----------



## momwannabe81

Haha I did too. 30 opks and 10 got on eBay for 6.89 cheaper then amazon :D


----------



## Stinas

Lisa - glad to hear its working for you!!! Exciting!!

I spoke too soon and AF is creeping up....shes making me a real big Bit** and putting me in pain, but pretty light. lol I finally got my act together and called the doc. I have an apt with her Jan 9th. I was thinking of printing out my last few charts...what do you ladies think? Will she put me on Clomid?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

momwannabe81 said:


> Haha I did too. 30 opks and 10 got on eBay for 6.89 cheaper then amazon :D

lol i think mine was 7 something but i think im going to order more though:haha:


----------



## momwannabe81

Hotpink_Mom said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> Haha I did too. 30 opks and 10 got on eBay for 6.89 cheaper then amazon :D
> 
> lol i think mine was 7 something but i think im going to order more though:haha:Click to expand...

Well i meant to say 10 hpt but autocorrect changed it to got, they should add ttc talk to phones lol. So did FF put u back a few days? Have u had any symptoms?


Stinas i think a printout will be good to show her, idk if she will put u straight on clomid, have u done any test with her previously? Ur appointment is on cd 14 so maybe they will do an u/s to check ur follicles so they might. I pushed it with my Dr and had them do a cd 21 bw to check my progesterone and then scheduled an hsg, but I O on my own so not many other things to check, so they decided clomid although he was pushing for referral to a fertility clinic for an IUI but my donor will not go to Drs (personal reasons but i understand) so he offered Clomid for a few cycles and then he will send me to FS


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas said:


> Lisa - glad to hear its working for you!!! Exciting!!
> 
> I spoke too soon and AF is creeping up....shes making me a real big Bit** and putting me in pain, but pretty light. lol I finally got my act together and called the doc. I have an apt with her Jan 9th. I was thinking of printing out my last few charts...what do you ladies think? Will she put me on Clomid?

Sorry AF is coming! :hugs: Onto the next cycle!

I would definitely bring your charts., they will give your dr a lot of good info. I always bring mine. She may suggest Clomid, a lot of dr's do that as sort of a first try before moving onto other things, but she may have you do other things first. My dr first had me do bloodwork and an HSG. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hey Lisa - are you having any bad side effects with the clomid? I go for my prolactin check on monday and if my levels are good and we still haven't conceived my RE is most likely going to put me on clomid and I'm just wondering how it's making you feel ?


----------



## Lisa92881

ashknowsbest said:


> Hey Lisa - are you having any bad side effects with the clomid? I go for my prolactin check on monday and if my levels are good and we still haven't conceived my RE is most likely going to put me on clomid and I'm just wondering how it's making you feel ?

No side effects at all! :thumbup: The only thing I noticed is that I was really thirsty for likr 4-5 days after taking my last pill. Random! :haha: But yeah, I've been lucky. I'm also on a really low dose, which may be why.


----------



## ashknowsbest

what dosage are you on ?


----------



## Lisa92881

25 mgs, cd 5-9. I was very skeptical that it would work and have actually been kinda down the past few days, but yesterday and today my OPKs have been quite dark and I hope to get my positive later!!!! :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yay! Congratulations on your almost pos OPK's, I'm sure you'll get your BFP soon! Have you been diagnosed with PCOS or anything?


----------



## Lisa92881

Thank you!! Nope, no pcos, endo, or any other obvious reason for my long and irregular cycles. Bloodwork has all come back normal. :shrug:


----------



## momwannabe81

It looks like both of u might be gearing up to O. Fx for both of u.

Hotpink ur chart is looking good, hope it keeps going up. 

Stinas we are same just one cd apart so fx this is our month and we both O soon, (O seems to always creep up on me lol)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - wow, having all normal test results is so frustrating! well I really hope you get your BFP soon with that clomid! I'll keep checking up on you! And I might be on the clomid journey with you soon enough!


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies, im back,
How are we today :) 
I got a rise this morning and pain in my lower right abdomen below my hip, pelvic area, possible O pain??? My clear blue opk digi is still smiling at me though, second day of being positive..
Could someone please check my chart???


----------



## momwannabe81

I would think u O yesterday but i've had cycles where it looked like urs, FF would give me O day the day of the temp rise (in ur case today) and with the pos opk ur probably Oing today


----------



## sharnw

I hope my egg pops out :/ I dont think it popped last cycle, I had +ive opks for 5 days :( and I wasnt temping last cycle


----------



## goodvibes2

how is my chart looking ladies?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thanks momwannabe,

I'm 9dpo with sore BBs and Im starting to get really sleepy


----------



## momwannabe81

FX they are good signs. Ur chart is looking good temps going up


----------



## Stinas

momwannabe81 said:


> Stinas i think a printout will be good to show her, idk if she will put u straight on clomid, have u done any test with her previously? Ur appointment is on cd 14 so maybe they will do an u/s to check ur follicles so they might. I pushed it with my Dr and had them do a cd 21 bw to check my progesterone and then scheduled an hsg, but I O on my own so not many other things to check, so they decided clomid although he was pushing for referral to a fertility clinic for an IUI but my donor will not go to Drs (personal reasons but i understand) so he offered Clomid for a few cycles and then he will send me to FS

I have never seen this doctor before. I have only seen my regular doc who did bloodwork in aug. Everything was normal. 




Lisa92881 said:


> Sorry AF is coming! :hugs: Onto the next cycle!
> 
> I would definitely bring your charts., they will give your dr a lot of good info. I always bring mine. She may suggest Clomid, a lot of dr's do that as sort of a first try before moving onto other things, but she may have you do other things first. My dr first had me do bloodwork and an HSG. Let us know how it goes!

I will! Whats an HSG?

I have decided to do Soy again this cycle. CD 3-7. Do you think this will matter to the doctor?


----------



## Lisa92881

HSG=hysterosalpingogram. A test done where dye is injected into your uterus to see if t flows through the tubes to make sure they are open. I don't know about the soy, but I would think that a dr would be hesitant to put you on clOmid if you're already taking something that will affect ovulation. :shrug:

In other news, I got my positive OPK today!! :yipee:


----------



## Stinas

Lisa92881 said:


> HSG=hysterosalpingogram. A test done where dye is injected into your uterus to see if t flows through the tubes to make sure they are open. I don't know about the soy, but I would think that a dr would be hesitant to put you on clOmid if you're already taking something that will affect ovulation. :shrug:
> 
> In other news, I got my positive OPK today!! :yipee:

Ahhh....ok...now I know what it is. My mother had a blocked tube and once she did this test she got preg right after. 
It will be too late this cycle when I see her for me to take clomid. Maybe for next cycle? Hoping there will not be one :shrug:

YAY for you +OPK!!! :happydance:


----------



## moonstar2013

hi ladies, i want to be added plz.


----------



## sharnw

Lisa92881 said:


> HSG=hysterosalpingogram. A test done where dye is injected into your uterus to see if t flows through the tubes to make sure they are open. I don't know about the soy, but I would think that a dr would be hesitant to put you on clOmid if you're already taking something that will affect ovulation. :shrug:
> 
> In other news, I got my positive OPK today!! :yipee:

YAY LISA!!! great news :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

moonstar2013 said:


> hi ladies, i want to be added plz.

welcome and your added


----------



## Lisa92881

sharnw said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> HSG=hysterosalpingogram. A test done where dye is injected into your uterus to see if t flows through the tubes to make sure they are open. I don't know about the soy, but I would think that a dr would be hesitant to put you on clOmid if you're already taking something that will affect ovulation. :shrug:
> 
> In other news, I got my positive OPK today!! :yipee:
> 
> YAY LISA!!! great news :wohoo::wohoo:Click to expand...

Thank you! I hope I see a temp rise tomorrow!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

blah blah blah I want to see a BFP or AF soon this cycle is so long


----------



## ashknowsbest

So i have a question .. I drank alcohol last night ... got pretty tipsy with my OH and we went to bed around 2:30 - 3AM ... my temp went up this morning .. would it have gone up so much from alcohol or maybe O ... ? I guess I will find out tomorrow if my temp is still up ... =\


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah drinking alcohol can make your temp higher. Also since you went to bed late did you get less sleep? That will mess with your temp too. I hope your temp is high again tomorrow!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Uhm ... I would say yes I did get less sleep ... as I normally go to bed around 11 or 12 and last night I went to sleep at 230 in the morning ... even if it goes down it should go back up soon since I normally get a temp rise around 18 or 19 DPO ....


----------



## sharnw

My ovulation calender said the green days were my most fertile days, and we covered them with BD except for the 27th :( I hope we caught our eggie :/ O day was the 28th... :shrug:

1 2 3 
4 5 6 7 8 9 10 
11 12 13 14 15 16 17 
18 19 20 21 22 23 *24 
25 26 27 28 29* 30 31


----------



## Lisa92881

Still no temp rise. What is going on?!?! Maybe I didn't really ov. :cry:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

AF is on her way for me YAY


----------



## Lisa92881

Hotpink_Mom said:


> AF is on her way for me YAY

:happydance: Onto a new cycle in the new year!!


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm sorry, :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

New Year New cycles right I'm feeling really lucky this coming year


----------



## momwannabe81

btw i love the name u picked for ur baby girl


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

momwannabe81 said:


> btw i love the name u picked for ur baby girl

Thank you see if i put her name there in my siggy maybe ill get alot of pink dust:haha: coming my way, but another boy will do as well i dont care i just really want a girl and then i'm done with my own and going to be a surrogate for those that can't have their own children


----------



## momwannabe81

Good positive thinking LOL


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

thanks hun


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies!! Happy new year :) :) 

I had a temp dip this morning right down to my cover line..... Im 4 dpo Is this too soon for implantation??????? 
Although I must mention that i got Woken up 2 and half hours before my regular wake up time, I had to chain my dogs up, so I had to rush around and do stuff,, and I never quite had a good sleep after that.... Will that time frame of waking up and working my body around fiddle with my temp???


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

implantation can happen at 4dpo 7dpo28-30cd or 10dpo with longer cycles well thats what i have read anyways.


----------



## sharnw

Thanks Hotpink_Mom 
I cant wait to temp tomorro then


----------



## Pinky32

Boooo we;re not even an hour into the new year and its crap already!!!!

Im sitting here waiting for Ov to come and went to for a pee and when i wiped theres brown on the tissue with brown globs (sorry)

Now i dont know whats happening or where i am in cycle

:cry:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Pinky32 - It could be ovulation spotting, it's not unheard of :)


----------



## Pinky32

PrincessTaz said:


> Pinky32 - It could be ovulation spotting, it's not unheard of :)

brown with globs?

ive got not sign of Ov coming - no CM let alone EWCM and OPK;s are all negative


----------



## PrincessTaz

Mmm I'm not sure then, I've only ever had spotting a few times and it's always been after *tmi* rough intercourse. Have you tried searching to see if there's any threads with something similar. 

What do you mean by globs? Could it not be spotting mixed in with ewcm!


----------



## sharnw

Pinky32 said:


> Boooo we;re not even an hour into the new year and its crap already!!!!
> 
> Im sitting here waiting for Ov to come and went to for a pee and when i wiped theres brown on the tissue with brown globs (sorry)
> 
> Now i dont know whats happening or where i am in cycle
> 
> :cry:

Hi pinky :) I had brown spotting 7 days before O day,, I wasnt sure what was going on either,,, I hope you O soon!


----------



## Pinky32

PrincessTaz said:


> Mmm I'm not sure then, I've only ever had spotting a few times and it's always been after *tmi* rough intercourse. Have you tried searching to see if there's any threads with something similar.
> 
> What do you mean by globs? Could it not be spotting mixed in with ewcm!

Ive not had sex in soooooooooooooo long i cant remember what its like lol - my sex drive has gone completely

ive been searching since beg dec and all i can find is people being pregnant - ive taken loads of tests and all negative, blood tests three times in 1 week. doc told me i was prob having an early mc or ectopic when i started spotting on 18th dec

the globs are like bits of the egg but in dark dark colour which to me looks like brown - its not a lot, just one bit of glob each time i wipe

ive checked the tissue and cant see any CM on there let alone EWCM which is slightly stretchy


----------



## PrincessTaz

Pinky32 said:


> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> Ive not had sex in soooooooooooooo long i cant remember what its like lol - my sex drive has gone completely
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Lol same here, we only really dtd around O time. I've never had much of a sex drive though. OH loves CD12-16!
> 
> I'm at a loss as to what it could be then, I hope someone else has an answer for you, it's rubbish not knowing what's going on with your own body!Click to expand...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Pinky I hope you fine out something out soon


----------



## Stinas

Happy New Year ladies!!! May the New Year bring us all lots of health, happiness and most of all babies!!!


----------



## Pinky32

My last proper AF was 9th Nov and i started brown spotting on 18th Dec (doc told me i was prob having an early mc) so i used that date as start of new cycle (i shouldnt have really as it wasnt proper AF)

So now ive started spotting again last night

If i dont use 18th dec as CD1 then that means im on CD54 from November!!

Im due to have a pelvic n abdomen ultrasound scan on sat 7th jan so im hoping that shows something up there as the 3 lots of blood tests ive had recently all came back as "normal"

I blame all of this to bc - i had perfect AF when i was on it and now im all over the place and dont know where i am in my cycle. 

Do I count the spotting either on 18th Dec or 31st Dec as AF or leave it as CD54??


----------



## sharnw

Your body could be cleaning the rest out from your mc?? :(


----------



## Pinky32

sharnw said:


> Your body could be cleaning the rest out from your mc?? :(

My AF;s always last 4 days but when i spotted on 18th dec it went on for 7 days, i had one day of agony when i was rushed to hospital xmas eve and then it went and the spotting stopped

so surely it would have all come out then and not more a week later?

:cry:


----------



## sharnw

I think so :/


----------



## Pinky32

i really thought that after the possibly mc i was going to get on track


----------



## sharnw

you are :) hows your opk's going


----------



## Pinky32

their all negative - as blank as blank can be

ive confused the fertility calendars - if i say that last full AF was 9th Nov and only spotting since then, their now not giving me an Ov date lol


----------



## katherinegrey

Happy new year ladies!

Haven't been on this thread is a while but I just got a positive opk :) Still no bfp for me though! Hopefully I'll have one soon!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well Lets see what 2012 brings us ladies


----------



## Pinky32

Well the good news is that my spotting has turned into a proper AF!! yayyyyy

CD53!

Bring on the new cycle!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Pinky have you ever had a long cycle before


----------



## Pinky32

No this was my first

Last proper AF 9th Nov and then on 18th Dec i started spotting brown, doc said that i was probably having an early mc but because it was 7 days of spotting i couldnt count it as an AF

Last night i started spotting again but today its turned into AF

Ive had loads of blood tests done and their all normal
Got a pelvic ultrasound scan booked for sat 7th jan so hopefully that will show anything up thats wrong


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

see this had happened to me as well AF is here now but my last was Oct 10th


----------



## Pinky32

Hotpink_Mom said:


> see this had happened to me as well AF is here now but my last was Oct 10th

Blimey!!!!!

Are you taking anything to help sort it out? I started taking Angus Castus about a week n half ago -im not sure if thats what helped AF to come along but its a coincidence and i dont believe in coincidences


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

NO i do not take anything for my cycles after my MC back in 2010 with twins they just get longer each cycle


----------



## Pinky32

Hotpink_Mom said:


> NO i do not talk anything for my cycles after my MC back in 2010 with twins they just get longer each cycle

Im sorry about your loss - thats terrible

Have you spoken to your doc about it? its not right that their getting longer


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

all my doc says to me is that there is nothing wrong with me so i dont know i may have to find another doc


----------



## Pinky32

Hotpink_Mom said:


> all my doc says to me is that there is nothing wrong with me so i dont know i may have to find another doc

i assume he has done all the hormone tests etc and a scan

if it were me, i would change docs as they shouldnt be getting any longer


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

yeah i may change drs now this year and see that she or he has to say


----------



## Pinky32

Hotpink_Mom said:


> yeah i may change drs now this year and see that she or he has to say

i would hun, its not fair on you to have longer and longer cycles - even if you didnt ever want children, your doc should look at your cycles and help you

I wish you lots and lots of luck


----------



## Lisa92881

Happy New Year everyone!!! :drunk:

I hope 2012 brings us all good things!!! :dust:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

thanks Pinky


----------



## sharnw

Awww pinky :( hope your feeling ok :hug:


----------



## Pinky32

sharnw said:


> Awww pinky :( hope your feeling ok :hug:

surprisingly i feel quite good today - i thought it was the end of the world last night but i woke up feeling really positive - its a step forward

AF isnt that heavy but af is an af lol

hopefully i dont have to wait until CD53 for my next one - maybe it was the angus castus that brought it on

how you doing hunnie?


----------



## sharnw

Well Im so glad your feeling fine :)

Im ok, just trying to be relaxed and thinking positive, Being so used to having bfn's and not falling pregnant makes me always feel so negative about a bfp on my testing day. Although on the other hand I think that we have caught the eggie and then again i have doubts about dh's swimmers for not swimming up an catching eggie and then I end up blaming him.. :(
I want to try some hypnosis to help me relax lol. Do you think thats a good idea???


----------



## Pinky32

sharnw said:


> Well Im so glad your feeling fine :)
> 
> Im ok, just trying to be relaxed and thinking positive, Being so used to having bfn's and not falling pregnant makes me always feel so negative about a bfp on my testing day. Although on the other hand I think that we have caught the eggie and then again i have doubts about dh's swimmers for not swimming up an catching eggie and then I end up blaming him.. :(
> I want to try some hypnosis to help me relax lol. Do you think thats a good idea???

Ooooh your temp took a shoot up today yayyy

Its hard to think positive each month and the longer it goes on the harder it is, im trying to take that "if it happens, it happens" approach but watch me Ov and ill be counting the seconds lol

Poor hubby - not his fault lol

I think hypnosis is a great idea - my mum is qualified but she wont do it on me - some nonsense about how i;ll laugh, she;ll laugh, doesnt work on pple you know blah blah

I dont think you need to relax - just try not to worry and stress over it (said by someone who doesnt do as she preaches)

It cant do any harm, can it?


----------



## sharnw

I downloaded a hypnosis for my mp3, I listened to is but i wasnt tuned in, thinking of trying it today, get some peace and quiet an listen to it preoperly??


----------



## Pinky32

sharnw said:


> I downloaded a hypnosis for my mp3, I listened to is but i wasnt tuned in, thinking of trying it today, get some peace and quiet an listen to it preoperly??

Good idea

I tried it once with a cd and decided to lay on my bed to get relaxed - i woke up 3 hours later

:rofl:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

This damn witch is really hurting me grrr right side hurts bad


----------



## Lisa92881

I didn't temp this morning because we slept out last night, but I took my temp after my nap this afternoon. :rofl: Shocker, it's high. :dohh: It's totally inaccurate, but I like how it looks on my chart, so I'm going to leave it there for now. LOL. :wacko:


----------



## momwannabe81

Should be fine as long u slept at least 3 hrs or so.
Sorry hotpink hope she settles down on u. Have u taken anything that could cause u more pain?


----------



## Lisa92881

momwannabe81 said:


> Should be fine as long u slept at least 3 hrs or so.
> Sorry hotpink hope she settles down on u. Have u taken anything that could cause u more pain?

It was only about 2.....like I said, totally inaccurate. Hahaha.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

momwannabe i dont take any meds


----------



## momwannabe81

thought herbals or something, i know soy can give cysts and thought maybe that would cause pain


----------



## Lisa92881

:happydance: Finally got my temp spike this morning!!! Yeah!!

When I put in a fake temp for tomorrow, FF is saying I ovulated cd22, but I think it was cd20 or 21. :shrug:


----------



## Stinas

YAY Lisa!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks! I messed with my chart a bit - changed my temp on cd 20 from 97.0 to 96.95, so minor difference, but it made my ovulation day cd 20, which I think it was. :thumbup: So I'm sticking with that. Hahaha.


----------



## messymommy

Eventhough I have been temping at all sorts of times because of the Christmas break and sleeping in I still like how my chart is starting to look :) Anyone want to have a look? :) :dust:


----------



## Lisa92881

messymommy said:


> Eventhough I have been temping at all sorts of times because of the Christmas break and sleeping in I still like how my chart is starting to look :) Anyone want to have a look? :) :dust:

Looks good! Nice temp rise!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

looking good to me


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Okay ladies when should I start using my OPKs this cycle?


----------



## momwannabe81

Umm they usually suggest cd 10-12 but if it cycles are always that long I would go by cm and when u have ewcm or watery then do opk to see if it's O approaching


----------



## katherinegrey

Well, i got my positive opk but no temp rise! My chart still looks annov though I'm sure if I got a pos. opk I must have ovulated because I've never had a positive without actually ovulating, maybe I have low progesterone :(


----------



## x Helen x

Messymommy that temp dip and rise looks very promising!


----------



## Lisa92881

katherinegrey said:


> Well, i got my positive opk but no temp rise! My chart still looks annov though I'm sure if I got a pos. opk I must have ovulated because I've never had a positive without actually ovulating, maybe I have low progesterone :(

It might still happen, see my chart. It took a few days after my positive to see a clear temp rise. :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Than you momwannabe now if my cycle shortens and stay in the 40CDs or so I'll be fine


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa your chat is looking goood hun


----------



## WinterSong4

Hello ladies! Sorry I have been MIA for a while lol. I just have been really busy this last month. Went out of state to visit family for almost 2 weeks, and then afterwards have been hanging with friends and just having sooo much fun! This cycle I started using the Clearblue Fertility Monitor and had 5 days of High fertility and finally got my 2 Peak fertility. DH and I only had sex once during that window and that was right before I flew out of state lol. I have continued to chart my temps, but other than that, haven't really tried this cycle. AF due this saturday (about 30 day cycle). 

How is my chart looking? Only time will truly tell where this goes.


----------



## WinterSong4

Looks like my chart is not much different from my last chart. That is a little discouraging, but oh well.


----------



## messymommy

Lisa that rise looks awesome! Hope it stays up there for you :)

As for mine, today is way down but it's still a few days too soon for me to get AF. I always have 14 or so days after O.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Got a temp rise again this morning. And I went to my FS to get my prolactin checked. Will get the results tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## moonstar2013

what do you ladies think, 6dpo or 9dpo?????

.


----------



## daydream

moonstar2013 said:


> what do you ladies think, 6dpo or 9dpo?????
> 
> .

Did you have EWCM around the time of that second dip? I think 9dpo though just based on the pattern.


----------



## daydream

I'm just waiting to ovulate. Been BDing to cover our bases. My temping got way off over NY weekend. This morning it was back to being consistent with my prior temps, so I'm guessing I didn't miss much.

I did notice that my temps this cycle are lower during the follicular phase that my prior cycles. Have any of you experienced that before?


----------



## moonstar2013

thanks for replying daydream! no I didn't and that's the reason why i agree with FF but the chart looks like I should be 6dpo... doesn't it???? just wanted to know what you ladies' opinions were... :thumbup:


----------



## moonstar2013

daydream said:


> I'm just waiting to ovulate. Been BDing to cover our bases. My temping got way off over NY weekend. This morning it was back to being consistent with my prior temps, so I'm guessing I didn't miss much.
> 
> I did notice that my temps this cycle are lower during the follicular phase that my prior cycles. Have any of you experienced that before?

never happened to me. sorry i can't help answer you question.. Im sure one of the ladies' can help :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

moonstar2013 said:


> what do you ladies think, 6dpo or 9dpo?????
> 
> .

I agree with ff, 9dpo :)


----------



## messymommy

I agree with FF too although it would have me questioning too!

I took a 4 hour nap today and temped when I woke up and it was up again. Not sure if that means anything but made me feel better :) I woke up with 98.41 from my nap.


----------



## Lisa92881

Hotpink & Messymommy - Thanks! :) I was so excited this morning when I saw how high it was. I hope it stays up too!

WIntersong - Welcome back! Chart looks similar, but that doesn't mean you're out!

Moonstar - I think 9 too.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hey guys,

What do you think to my chart? I have been having zero symptoms and feel exactly the same as all my other BFN cycles. I guess I'm just trying to cling on to some hope!


----------



## messymommy

PrincessTaz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> What do you think to my chart? I have been having zero symptoms and feel exactly the same as all my other BFN cycles. I guess I'm just trying to cling on to some hope!

Looks like you might be going triphasic if it stays up like it is today.


----------



## PrincessTaz

I did put some fake higher temps in but FF didn't give me a triphasic waring, maybe that's because my temps were really high at the beginning of my cycle because of the clomid. My chart is pretty similar to last cycle in regards to how much higher temps are to the cover line. I hope they stay high, they started dropping around 10/11 last cycle and then AF showed at 14dpo. My OH just says we've done all we can do so just forget about it now and see what happens. I wish could just do that. At least he hid my ICs and frer from me so I can't make myself worse be poas on something ridiculous like 6dpo!!! :haha:


----------



## messymommy

Oh I will be making myself nuts soon enough. I have 3 FRERs and one generic dollar test.


----------



## Lisa92881

PrincessTaz said:


> I did put some fake higher temps in but FF didn't give me a triphasic waring, maybe that's because my temps were really high at the beginning of my cycle because of the clomid. My chart is pretty similar to last cycle in regards to how much higher temps are to the cover line. I hope they stay high, they started dropping around 10/11 last cycle and then AF showed at 14dpo. My OH just says we've done all we can do so just forget about it now and see what happens. I wish could just do that. At least he hid my ICs and frer from me so I can't make myself worse be poas on something ridiculous like 6dpo!!! :haha:

I'm having my hubby lock mine in the safe tonight, and keep the keys on him or hidden at all times! :dohh:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Why do we do it to ourselves!!! 

I had the urge to poas last night but he's hid them well and I couldn't find a frer or IC so I had use an opk. Just the one control line :(
I though that opks showed bfp sooner than pregnancy tests but someone on here said they don't normally until after so I'm trying not to feel too ad about it.


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah, I think OPKs show pregnancy after an HPT would. :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OPKs can tell you your Pregnant ??? do what I have never heard that before..


----------



## PrincessTaz

I'd not heard of it either until joining here, just googled and found this....

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

It explains why :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Looks to me that the OPKs show your pregnant before HPT


----------



## messymommy

I had not heard of this other than on here before in other threads. I tried it once but wasn't pregnant that month anyhow so just had a lighter than control line result. No help for me, more confusion than anything. I read from the link above and sounds like just a bad idea to use OPKs early on. I guess if you've got your BFP already on the right test (HPT) then go ahead if you've got a bunch laying around and you wanna pee on them then go for it. I probably would do just that myself. I'd be so thrilled to be seeing 2 lines, LOL.


----------



## sharnw

Hotpink_Mom said:


> OPKs can tell you your Pregnant ??? do what I have never heard that before..

A lady on a thread last cycle did a test with opks through her whole ttw, her opks started getting darker from 9DPO and got really dark on 13DPO and then she tested with a hpt and it was a bfp :)


----------



## PrincessTaz

messymommy said:


> I probably would do just that myself. I'd be so thrilled to be seeing 2 lines, LOL.

 :haha: Me too lol

I get ICs an frer. I always say I'll use the ICs until I see a line and then I'll confirm with frer so I don't waste the expensive ones. The only problem is every month I think that the ICs are lying to me when the say BFN so I try a frer anyway! Crazy :wacko:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well i got 20 opks and 5 hpts IC ordering more in 2wks though so i would have them for more of my NTNP cycles till March


----------



## sharnw

Im so confused with my chart, im hopeless at charting :/


----------



## Lisa92881

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Well i got 20 opks and 5 hpts IC ordering more in 2wks though so i would have them for more of my NTNP cycles till March

Awesome! I love that feeling when you get your order and you're all stocked up! 



sharnw said:


> Im so confused with my chart, im hopeless at charting :/

What are you confused about? It still looks good to me! Your temps are fluctuating, but that's normal, and they're still above coverline. You had a nice little dip at 4dpo which could be an implantation dip or could just be normal variation. Time will tell!!


----------



## sharnw

All the dipping and rising is confusing me, yes time will tell


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa I do too This year I'm going all out lol


----------



## Stinas

Helen - Is that a BFP I see?!?! 

Everyones charts are actually looking pretty good!!! yay! We need more BFP in here!

Im hoping my third cycle of soy is the charm. Took 160mg cd3-7. Now the bd and waiting begins!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Do what did i really miss a BFP by Helen?


----------



## x Helen x

It is indeed!!! I had a faint line on IC at 10dpo and then a positive on CB digi yesterday. We are absolutely thrilled, I can't quite believe it!

I had an idea that I was pregnant before the test confirmed, as I had a strange chemical burn type reaction to my wedding ring which is exactly what I had in October (ended in chemical), so I guess that was my symptom! Other than that I haven't had much in the way of symptoms, except skin break out and hungry all the time.

Still very early days so I am a little nervous in case it doesn't stick, but still excited all the same.

As sod's law would have it, this was the one month where we didn't "try" very hard at all! I guess that was probably what did it for me, taking the pressure off things for a while. 

I really hope everyone else gets the news they're hoping for soon!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Woohoo!! Congrats Helen!! xo


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Helen

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/Babystuff_BFP_2WW/congratspreg1.gif


----------



## messymommy

This is my second chart for this cycle and it's got all the temps from over the holiday break adjusted to 7am. I think it looks better than my FF chart that's got the odd timing temps all over the place. Oh, and took a FRER this morning and BFN like usual. I'm really bummed.


----------



## x Helen x

messymommy said:


> View attachment 320249
> 
> 
> This is my second chart for this cycle and it's got all the temps from over the holiday break adjusted to 7am. I think it looks better than my FF chart that's got the odd timing temps all over the place. Oh, and took a FRER this morning and BFN like usual. I'm really bummed.

That's a great possible implantation dip at 9dpo! If that is implantation then you probably wont get a BFP on hpt until at least tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## messymommy

This has just been a really odd cycle but I tried Soy for the first time althrough I have used Clomid in the past. If you look at the link in my siggy I think it gives a overlay of all the months so far I've charted. I'm just so tired of BFNs and wouldn't know what to do if I did get a second line, LOL!


----------



## momwannabe81

is it possible that ur actual O day is cd 16? Not trying to freak u out or anything, but thats just me


----------



## moonstar2013

congrats on your :bfp: Helen!!! H&H 9 months :hugs:

afm: I got a temp dip today which can only mean that AF is on her way :cry:


----------



## PrincessTaz

I got a temp dip today :(
I loved how my cart was looking before yesterday, af might come a day early this cycle!


----------



## momwannabe81

Don't get down yet, it's a very slight temp dip, and could very well be a implantation dip (ff gave it to me once but still got af), I might not be the case for u and still have a chance to get a BFP.


----------



## messymommy

momwannabe81 said:


> is it possible that ur actual O day is cd 16? Not trying to freak u out or anything, but thats just me

I thought the same thing but FF did it's thing and gave me 19???


----------



## messymommy

If I did O on CD16 then I guess the drop is AF and I should watch out!


----------



## momwannabe81

messymommy said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> is it possible that ur actual O day is cd 16? Not trying to freak u out or anything, but thats just me
> 
> I thought the same thing but FF did it's thing and gave me 19???Click to expand...

Yeah and sorry if it is the case, i sometimes have to change what FF gives me cause i sometimes have a slow rise and FF will give me O day the day after I have O dip. I hope i'm wrong


----------



## Stinas

Helen that's wonderful!!! I knew I was not seeing things!!! Yay!! Congrats!!

Ladies check out my chart....got a pretty big dip today, isn't it too early to o? Going to bd tonight either way because I have been in the mood lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I still haven't heard from the doctor about my blood test results so needless to say I'm pretty annoyed right now. I called them and left a message so hopefully they call me back soon! I really want to know what my prolactin is. I'm going crazy!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas said:


> Helen that's wonderful!!! I knew I was not seeing things!!! Yay!! Congrats!!
> 
> Ladies check out my chart....got a pretty big dip today, isn't it too early to o? Going to bd tonight either way because I have been in the mood lol

I'm so BDing tonight aswell I've been in the mood for a week now but DH was sick


----------



## sharnw

Hoping that dip at 6dpo on my chart's implantation??? FINGERS CROSSED FINGERS CROSSED FINGERS CROSSED FINGERS CROSSED FINGERS CROSSED FINGERS CROSSED FINGERS CROSSED


----------



## Lisa92881

messymommy said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> is it possible that ur actual O day is cd 16? Not trying to freak u out or anything, but thats just me
> 
> I thought the same thing but FF did it's thing and gave me 19???Click to expand...

Haha that's how I feel about mine. Who knows how FF works!! It really does just "do it's thing"!

Anyone that wants to take a peek at mine, feel free. I think I ov'd cd20, and just had a slow rise?? :shrug: Hahaha.


----------



## katherinegrey

Slight temp rise today, does it look I've O'd now?


----------



## momwannabe81

Looks like u might have Oed on cd 17 and temp just having a slow rise but FF might give u O day cd 18


----------



## momwannabe81

Lisa92881 said:


> messymommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> is it possible that ur actual O day is cd 16? Not trying to freak u out or anything, but thats just me
> 
> I thought the same thing but FF did it's thing and gave me 19???Click to expand...
> 
> Haha that's how I feel about mine. Who knows how FF works!! It really does just "do it's thing"!
> 
> Anyone that wants to take a peek at mine, feel free. I think I ov'd cd20, and just had a slow rise?? :shrug: Hahaha.Click to expand...

I agree but might also been cd 21


----------



## Lisa92881

momwannabe81 said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> messymommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> is it possible that ur actual O day is cd 16? Not trying to freak u out or anything, but thats just me
> 
> I thought the same thing but FF did it's thing and gave me 19???Click to expand...
> 
> Haha that's how I feel about mine. Who knows how FF works!! It really does just "do it's thing"!
> 
> Anyone that wants to take a peek at mine, feel free. I think I ov'd cd20, and just had a slow rise?? :shrug: Hahaha.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but might also been cd 21Click to expand...

Yeah, I think cd 20 or 21. Whatever, close enough. Haha.


----------



## Lisa92881

sharnw said:


> Hoping that dip at 6dpo on my chart's implantation??? FINGERS CROSSED FINGERS CROSSED FINGERS CROSSED FINGERS CROSSED FINGERS CROSSED FINGERS CROSSED FINGERS CROSSED

Oooooh, looking good!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OH MY I think I just went over borad on ebay tonight :haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

LOL....so what'd you buy?!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Baby Shower Stuff for both genders lol I'm so in a baby mood tonight never really got this carried away though


----------



## Lisa92881

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Baby Shower Stuff for both genders lol I'm so in a baby mood tonight never really got this carried away though

:rofl: Like decorations?!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yes, but you should see them though i mean CUTE


----------



## Lisa92881

OMG you're so funny!! Post the link, I want to see!! I love the little outfit that is always on the BnB front page, the black and white onesie with the pink bow. So cute!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BABY-GIRLS...121?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b2f6c891

this is for the top of the cake


----------



## Lisa92881

Cute!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well never got that call from my doctor today so I'm really annoyed but I'm sure I'll hear from them tomorrow ... 

I guess I'm going to take a bath with my honey and watch gossip girl! =D Haha ... I love my OH, he is the best EVER, watching all of my girly shows with me!


----------



## messymommy

I do believe the girls here that thought FF was wrong and my O date might have been on my CD16 rather than CD19 I think you ladies were right! I feel like AF is on her way anytime now and that would put the end of my cycle at 14-15 days like always. If it was CD19 then Soy shortened the end of my cycle which was fine in the first place. I don't think I will be taking any more soy after this crazy chart!


----------



## WinterSong4

Afternoon from Florida, Ladies! I am not sure what to think. I tweaked my chart a little bit the other day just to see if FF was going to agree automatically with my override, and sure enough it did. So, I just let FF take over and removed my override. Looks like Ovulation was on CD 15, so today would make me 12DPO. Normally, my temp would be falling by now if AF was on her way. I haven't had any spotting yet either (like I usually get 3-4 days before AF). Could this be it??

Time will tell..but, does anyone have any input on my chart? :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm thinking about joining you Soy ladies


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

WinterSong4 said:


> Afternoon from Florida, Ladies! I am not sure what to think. I tweaked my chart a little bit the other day just to see if FF was going to agree automatically with my override, and sure enough it did. So, I just let FF take over and removed my override. Looks like Ovulation was on CD 15, so today would make me 12DPO. Normally, my temp would be falling by now if AF was on her way. I haven't had any spotting yet either (like I usually get 3-4 days before AF). Could this be it??
> 
> Time will tell..but, does anyone have any input on my chart? :)

:test:


----------



## Stinas

Winter - I say test!!! 

Hotpink - I would give it a try!! Look into it and do it...it cant hurt! 

As for me....DH had a few drinks last night, so no bd for me...very mad because temp shot up today. I really didnt sleep much last night and woke up and hour and half earlier than normal, so I think temp is wrong. I was going to discard it...its an open circle because I put sleep deprived. I must have slept less than an hour tops. What do you ladies think? Discard right? I am having some cramping, so O should be soon. I promised myself I would not use OPKs this cycle, but I did since I have a few more. Negative yesterday am and today am. I am going to bd tonight for sure lol


----------



## momwannabe81

Agree with hot pink, test, ur chart looks good so far and looks like keeps going up. FX


----------



## momwannabe81

Stinas i would discard it as u didn't sleep much, but note it why u don't have a temp.


----------



## Stinas

momwannabe81 said:


> Stinas i would discard it as u didn't sleep much, but note it why u don't have a temp.

Thanks! I just hope I didnt miss my chance. Its too early for me I think, but you never know with this soy.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

When does implantation occur? Can I see signs of implantation on my chart?
If conception occurred, implantation (when the fertilized egg attaches to the uterine wall) typically happens seven to ten days after ovulation, but it can happen a few days earlier or later as well. 

There are some signs of implantation or successful conception that may be seen on your chart but all of them can occur with or without pregnancy. You can also be pregnant and see none of these signs on your chart. There is thus really no way to know if they are related to implantation while they are happening, though they occur with greater frequency on pregnancy charts. Some possible signs of implantation or successful conception are: 

light spotting that happens for just a brief period of time around seven to ten days past ovulation. 
a second thermal shift that occurs around seven to ten days past ovulation. 
a dip in temperature that lasts just a single day, around seven to ten days past ovulation. 

While these signs may offer clues as to whether or not you have an increased probability of pregnancy, they are really not a reliable way to gauge whether or not you may be pregnant. You can experience any of these signs and be pregnant, or not pregnant, just as you can experience none of these signs and be pregnant or not pregnant. Keep this in mind when you are scrutinizing your chart while you wait to take a pregnancy test. 

While you can be cautiously optimistic if you do see these signs (if you have well-timed intercourse during your fertile time) there is no way to really know if you are pregnant before you can reliably test for pregnancy. Likewise, if you do not see these signs (and you have well-timed intercourse within your fertile time) you need not give up hope before the end of your cycle. Many women do not experience implantation signs or very early pregnancy signs at all.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well girls, I got my results back finally and it's amazing! 

My prolactin is at 1.6 and that's a GREAT number! You're supposed to be between about 4-25 i just read but they said that it being below 4 is of no importance! It's more bad for it to be higher than normal then below! 

Omg, I'm shocked! I expected it to be low but that's amazing! 

He said if OH and I don't conceive this cycle or next cycle to make a consultation with him to go over other options! I'm so happy, I know I will have my baby this year!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ash thats great news


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks hotpinkmom! I'm very excited and can't wait to get preggo! 

I feel normal now ... like I have the same chance of getting pregnant as any healthy couple on here and it makes me very happy :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120105144818.jpg

like really poas hotpink lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

is that an opk?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

yes its a opk


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh well I can see a line! How many DPO are you?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

LOL I'm only on cd5


----------



## ashknowsbest

Silly! I'm finally going to stick to my plan this month and not poas until AF is late!


----------



## daydream

ashknowsbest said:


> Well girls, I got my results back finally and it's amazing!
> 
> My prolactin is at 1.6 and that's a GREAT number! You're supposed to be between about 4-25 i just read but they said that it being below 4 is of no importance! It's more bad for it to be higher than normal then below!
> 
> Omg, I'm shocked! I expected it to be low but that's amazing!
> 
> He said if OH and I don't conceive this cycle or next cycle to make a consultation with him to go over other options! I'm so happy, I know I will have my baby this year!

Congratulations!!!! What great news! You guys should celebrate tonight


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ha I'm sure we will celebrate tonight! Although it won't be for baby making purposes since I'm 5 DPO! 

Maybe we'll go out and play a game or two of pool or something! 

Thanks!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Silly yes i am


----------



## daydream

ashknowsbest said:


> Ha I'm sure we will celebrate tonight! Although it won't be for baby making purposes since I'm 5 DPO!
> 
> Maybe we'll go out and play a game or two of pool or something!
> 
> Thanks!

Yes definitely! At this point it's about celebrating the little things :) You know.. until there's a nice BFP to celebrate!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ah I feel so on cloud 9 right now! 

and I can't wait to temp tomorrow to see what's going on!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hahaha - I know, I want to go to bed right now!!! Any other symptoms Ash??


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - no symptoms honestly. I did have some like sharp pain in my lower region today while I was at work but not really sure if I would consider them symptoms ... I've also been a little emotional while watching my tv show but who knows ... I'm just emotional in general! 

I told myself I wasn't going to symptom spot and I'm going to stick to it! I usually obsesses over every little twinge or change in my boobs but I'm not doing it this time! 

How are you feeling ?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and I also want to go to sleep now but if I did that I think my OH would think I've officially gone crazy!


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm clearly symptom spotting like crazy! :wacko: I'm a very emotional person generally too, but I feel like it's a little worse than usual yesterday and today. Also have had a few weird pinching/pulling pains, when I stretch - like when I woke up and stretched out in bed, or you know when you stand up and put your hands on your lower back and lean back to stretch? :shrug: All in my imagination I'm sure. :dohh:


----------



## messymommy

I'm glad you test came back low like you wanted Ash. I don't think I will use the soy again. I think it messed me up. I don't have any AF yet but sure she'll probably show up tomorrow. Lucky me..NOT!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - I tend to think that during the TWW I imagine things so this time I'm really not trying to SS. I hate it because I think I have all of these symptoms but then I get a BFN and it makes me even more sad. I really am not symptom spotting this time =D I'm just going with it and if I'm preggo by the end of my luteal phase and if not then that sucks but I'm on the right track now that my prolactin level is better! 

Just a story real quick for you - a few months ago I was in my TWW and I started getting nauseous really bad. I was out with OH and his father and it was an italian place and I literally had to get up from the table because I thought I was going to throw up! Well turns out I wasn't preggo ... I don't know why I was feeling so nauseous ... i chalked it up to being the prenatal vitamins fault but who really knows .... maybe I just talked my body into thinking I was pregnant so bad it made me feel nauseous .... Anyways, I kinda stopped SS at that point because that was ridiculous!

Messy - thanks! And you're not out until AF shows and even if she does, try not using the soy and just find what works for you =D we're all here for support!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm symptom spotting aswell and only CD5 :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

This year is it for all of us


----------



## Lisa92881

Hotpink - You're symptom spotting and getting super prepared for your future baby shower! :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:rofl: DH right now and the :sex: started last night :thumbup: oh now i need to pee:haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I believe this year is it for everyone too! I'm just feeling very happy today!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

and i'm starting to act like then i got pregnant with my son so yes it is all for the 2012 BABIES


----------



## Stinas

Ash - yay for the good test results!!!

Come on 2012 BFPs!!!!!!!


----------



## katherinegrey

FF gave me crosshairs so I've only ten days to wait to see if we did it this time around!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - our charts are identical it's freaky !!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks stinas!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ashknowsbest said:


> Lisa - our charts are identical it's freaky !!!

I agree


----------



## Lisa92881

Hotpink_Mom said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Lisa - our charts are identical it's freaky !!!
> 
> I agreeClick to expand...

OMG! So crazy!! We both had another temp dip! I just teared up when I read your comment....lol. :wacko: Emotional much?! Just glad to have someone going through it too. I hope this means good things for us!! :friends:


----------



## Lisa92881

katherinegrey said:


> FF gave me crosshairs so I've only ten days to wait to see if we did it this time around!

Hooray for crosshairs!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

katherinegrey said:


> FF gave me crosshairs so I've only ten days to wait to see if we did it this time around!

FX, Hope temps stay up...


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you! I hope they keep on climbing and stay up this month!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I hope it means good things too!!!


----------



## StephiiBaby

Can you add me too xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

StephiiBaby said:


> Can you add me too xx

Welcome but i need your FF chart URL to add you


----------



## sharnw

How's mine looking today ladies??


----------



## ashknowsbest

It looks good! How long is your luteal phase normally?


----------



## sharnw

14-16


----------



## sharnw

I got a bfn today 10 dpo


----------



## Pinky32

sharnw said:


> How's mine looking today ladies??

yours is looking good hunnie


xxxxx


----------



## Stinas

sharnw said:


> How's mine looking today ladies??

Still looks good....dont let the bfn bother you yet....its still early...only few people get bfp 9&10 DPO.


----------



## Lisa92881

sharnw said:


> How's mine looking today ladies??

Looks really good! I'm jealous of how good it looks! :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - haha! me too! but I'm sure ours will stay looking good and we will get our BFP's! 

Sharnw - it is really early ... if you read about the percentages of people who get their BFP's at 9 and 10 DPO it's not very high! Good luck!


----------



## AC1987

I haven't forgotten about you ladies in here :) Hope more of you all get some bfps!!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hiya Ladies,

I got my :bfp: yesterday on a frer at 10dpo, got another darker line this morning so I'm guessing I am deffo preggo! I'm so nervous and scared, praying for a sticky bean this time!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/Babystuff_BFP_2WW/pregnancy.gif


----------



## sharnw

Thanks ladies, hope we get our little beans this cycle!!!


----------



## messymommy

Congrats to the BFPs ladies! 

I'm out, started spotting and temps are wayyyyyy down now. I am going to put my FF VIP on hold for a bit. I'm going to suspend the account so I can use it later on. I just have too much stress around me now and then obsessing over every temp is not good for me. I'm just going to take a break from the charting and OPKs. Let my mind rest a cycle or maybe even 2. I'm sure I'll still be on here and I'll still be counting days for POAS each cycle regardless of any TTC stuff I do but having a break is always good. This made 15 months of BFNs :( Time for a mental rest.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Messy I'm sorry that the witch got you FX for you hun


----------



## WinterSong4

Looks like af is on her way. Started spotting yesterday and temp went down a bit.


----------



## Lisa92881

princesstaz - Congrats!! :happydance:

messymommy - Sorry. I hope a little break from things is just what you need! :hugs:

wintersong - Sorry AF got you. :hugs:


----------



## rdleela

I haven't posted in here for awhile; congrats on the BFP's and a big "grrrr" on the witch showing up!

What do you ladies think of my chart? 

My first month of clomid, have not had any EWCM so far. Just finally got a strong positive OPK.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

left side pains hurts really bad


----------



## StephiiBaby

Hotpink_Mom said:


> StephiiBaby said:
> 
> 
> Can you add me too xx
> 
> Welcome but i need your FF chart URL to add youClick to expand...

How do i do them? X


----------



## ashknowsbest

AC - I'm happy to see that your pregnancy is going well! :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Congrats Princess!!!!!! yay for another BFP in our thread!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Hey i have a question, i worked third shift last night so this morning i had to get donation so slept about 3 hours and it was 97.1 (i was soaked in sweat like some other times) then after get donation went back asleep for longer and took my temp too since was a longer sleep and it was 98.4 (was hot but not sweating) so it it possible that i Oed today or was just cause i was hot. I'm due to O today tomorrow and took clomid this month but haven't had any O pains so not sure what should i record as my temp.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Can someone take a look at my chart and let me know of they think my temp dips could be implantation?


----------



## momwannabe81

I wouldn't know as i have dips throughout my tww, my first time temping had a huge one and everyone was rooting for imp dip so i was picking names just for AF to show


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah the thing is if you look at my other charts I have never had a dip in temp this early so it's kinda out of the norm for me and my charts. That's mostly why I'm wondering. If I had the dips before I would write it off but I can't help but wonder.


----------



## momwannabe81

well im hoping it is.


----------



## c_lovesbeauty

hey I'm new here, been seriously ttc since July 11, but this last cycle have been really obsessing!

As of 07.01.12 I'm 9DPO, day 26 of a 31-35 day cycle. Couldn't help myself today and did HPT which of course was BFN!! Only just started charting on 5 DPO, not sure how to add it to this site? Would love some advice from those more experienced than me! xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks!


----------



## rdleela

momwannabe81 said:


> Hey i have a question, i worked third shift last night so this morning i had to get donation so slept about 3 hours and it was 97.1 (i was soaked in sweat like some other times) then after get donation went back asleep for longer and took my temp too since was a longer sleep and it was 98.4 (was hot but not sweating) so it it possible that i Oed today or was just cause i was hot. I'm due to O today tomorrow and took clomid this month but haven't had any O pains so not sure what should i record as my temp.

I noticed you have been OPK'ing...what were you OPK results today? I'd say trust the first, lower temp, and curious on your OPK, b/c that would tell a lot...


----------



## momwannabe81

well i did opk this morning and was bfn and i did another one when i got up this afternoon was i think almost positive


----------



## sharnw

Getting some bad af cramps and heavy feeling in left side of my uterus and low back pain :(


----------



## rdleela

momwannabe81 said:


> well i did opk this morning and was bfn and i did another one when i got up this afternoon was i think almost positive

I thought taking an OPK in the AM is not reliable. I've heard early afternoon and late evening...I had a few days of almost positives, then I took one yesterday evening at about 8pm and it was less than the other ones, I thought I missed the surge. Then today at 1pm I got a REALLY positive one! So if I were you, maybe take one late tonight, like at 10pm, and then another one tmrw at 1pm, see what happens!


----------



## momwannabe81

I will the reason I took it in the am is cause I was up all night so figured it was like night for normal work shifts iykwm


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

c_lovesbeauty said:


> hey I'm new here, been seriously ttc since July 11, but this last cycle have been really obsessing!
> 
> As of 07.01.12 I'm 9DPO, day 26 of a 31-35 day cycle. Couldn't help myself today and did HPT which of course was BFN!! Only just started charting on 5 DPO, not sure how to add it to this site? Would love some advice from those more experienced than me! xxx

Welcome hun


----------



## Stinas

Mom - I would discard the temp and make a note of the lack of sleep. 

Ash - it could be an implantation dip. Fx


----------



## rdleela

momwannabe81 said:


> I will the reason I took it in the am is cause I was up all night so figured it was like night for normal work shifts iykwm

G/L to you! We're both on our first cycles of Clomid, both days 5-9!


----------



## Alandsa

Wowee that's a fantastic list of BFPs in there!

Please can you add me too :) 

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wow what a temp jump today!!!


----------



## Alandsa

ashknowsbest said:


> Wow what a temp jump today!!!

wow that looks good :) FXd for you!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks!! I want to test so bad now but I'm holding out because I don't think it would show up pos yet if I am.


----------



## katherinegrey

Your chart is looking great ashknowsbest!!


----------



## Alandsa

ashknowsbest said:


> Thanks!! I want to test so bad now but I'm holding out because I don't think it would show up pos yet if I am.

when do you plan to hold out til? i wonder if you might have had an implantation dip yesterday then?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thank you. I'm trying to not get my hopes up too much. I've had good looking charts before. :/


----------



## ashknowsbest

I wanted to hold out until AF was due. :) so jan 13th I was going to test.


----------



## Alandsa

eek exciting!! suppose you just need to see an elevated temp for a few days now is that right?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah if my temp stays up past what my normal Luteal phase is then that's a good sign !!! So only 5 more days :) haha.


----------



## Lisa92881

ashknowsbest said:


> Yeah if my temp stays up past what my normal Luteal phase is then that's a good sign !!! So only 5 more days :) haha.

5 torturously long days!! :haha: Hope they fly by for you!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ha, I'm sure they will! I'll be back to work tomorrow and then Friday morning I leave for vacation and I have some preparation to do for that, so I'm sure it'll fly by! What's going to kill me is temping every morning and if it goes down I'll be so disappointed! :\


----------



## rdleela

Looking really good Ash!!

I am actually planning on not temping during TWW at all this cycle...gonna keep temping just to confirm O (hopefully freaking today, I've never had these flat temps before! I actually just used my thermometer to make sure it gave me a different temp, lol)....I just can't stand the emotions I get from the up and down temps! I think it will help me "relax" which seems to be the magic trick for most ladies!


----------



## Lisa92881

rdleela said:


> Looking really good Ash!!
> 
> I am actually planning on not temping during TWW at all this cycle...gonna keep temping just to confirm O (hopefully freaking today, I've never had these flat temps before! I actually just used my thermometer to make sure it gave me a different temp, lol)....I just can't stand the emotions I get from the up and down temps! I think it will help me "relax" which seems to be the magic trick for most ladies!

Hope this is it for you!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

rdleela - thanks! I really hope this is it! It's been 13 months, I'm due for my BFP! :) And I know exactly how you feel about temping! I'm happy today because it's up but tomorrow if it goes down I'll be stressed out! It's all crazy if you ask me! But if this is it then I don't have to worry about it anymore at all!


----------



## rdleela

Thanks, Lisa! You O'd 3 days after your first positive OPK! Ok, I gotta relax thinking I won't O, lol, and we took clomid on the same days...ok, relaxing!

Ash, that was a really good spike up, even if it goes down a bit tomorrow, who cares!! It always helps me to search "charts like mine" that ended in pregnancy to relax. A lot of of them even have temps go below the cover line and still end up preggo!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ha that's so funny you said that because I just got done doing that! My OH thinks I'm crazy but I just can't help myself! :haha: So, that did help to calm me down ... I'm kind of expecting it to go down a little bit but I just hope it ends it pregnancy!


----------



## Lisa92881

OMG I've been sitting here for HOURS staring at charts. :rofl: We're all nuts. 

rd - Yeah it took me a while to have a notable temp rise, I think I might have ov'd a day or 2 before FF says, but obviously it's going by my temp rise. So you have time!! :thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yes, we are all nuts! But that's okay, at least we're not alone in our craziness! 

Oh I said I wasn't going to SS but today I've had this tight, sharp, kinda feeling in my right side! I hope that's a good sign!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OH Ash that sound lovely


----------



## ashknowsbest

I sure hope it's lovely! I'm feeling good about this cycle ... pretty relaxed! Just impatient but not sad or really worried ... mostly impatient and it's driving me nuts! :haha: 

I want tomorrow to be here so bad!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh, and DH found my stash of OPKs and HPT this morning Like OMG I was in the shower and he was like umm babe what are these for? I was like umm my stash... lol so crazy


----------



## Stinas

Ash - the dip and rise look really good!!! Yay! Fx!!!

Lisa - when are you testing? 

Rdleela - you have a point when it comes to temping. I see all these people get their bfp once they "relax". I might take that approach myself after I confirm O. It makes sense. 

I'm getting super nervous about the doc Tom. Doctors make me nervous and paranoid. 
I have my charts printed and ready to go. What questions do you think I should ask? I know of a ton but I know ill draw blanks once I get there. 
Should I ask for clomid? I know it's too late for this cycle but hopefully she will prescribe it and I'll get my bfp and won't need it! Lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks stinas! I have my FX'd and I'm just patiently waiting!


----------



## twokiddos

Please add me.... We are TTC #3!!!


----------



## rdleela

Stinas said:


> I'm getting super nervous about the doc Tom. Doctors make me nervous and paranoid.
> I have my charts printed and ready to go. What questions do you think I should ask? I know of a ton but I know ill draw blanks once I get there.
> Should I ask for clomid? I know it's too late for this cycle but hopefully she will prescribe it and I'll get my bfp and won't need it! Lol

I write down my questions, or put them in your smart phone, then you won't forget to ask! I get nervous going to the doc, too...I did my blood work last week, and I see him in a week from now, and I'm already nervous! lol It's a different doc then who prescribed me clomid and progesterone, so it will be interesting to see what this doc says about that. I'm going to take my charts, too. I'm getting my yearly pap, and I'll have progesterone suppositories up there when I go...kinda nervous about that! lol G/L!

And welcome, twokiddos!


----------



## momwannabe81

I got a strong positive on OPK, the test line was actually darker then the control line, i had to put the test by the picture cause i wasn't sure which one was which lol. but no cramps or O pains which i thought i would have since being on Clomid.


----------



## rdleela

momwannabe81 said:


> I got a strong positive on OPK, the test line was actually darker then the control line, i had to put the test by the picture cause i wasn't sure which one was which lol. but no cramps or O pains which i thought i would have since being on Clomid.

Yea for +OPK!! You're only a day behind me, I am thinking I am O'ing today! Gonna get one more BD in today, hoping to see a temp rise tmrw morning!

Yeah, I haven't had much for O pains, either!


----------



## sharnw

GL LADIES!!!! F'X'd

I think im out, i think af is on her way tomorrow, lot of af heavy feeling in uterus and thighs,
huge temp dip this morning and a :bfn:
Cervix is very soft and mushy medium hight and still closed....


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

DH Is pissing me off like really bad tonight


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas said:


> Ash - the dip and rise look really good!!! Yay! Fx!!!
> 
> Lisa - when are you testing?
> 
> Rdleela - you have a point when it comes to temping. I see all these people get their bfp once they "relax". I might take that approach myself after I confirm O. It makes sense.
> 
> I'm getting super nervous about the doc Tom. Doctors make me nervous and paranoid.
> I have my charts printed and ready to go. What questions do you think I should ask? I know of a ton but I know ill draw blanks once I get there.
> Should I ask for clomid? I know it's too late for this cycle but hopefully she will prescribe it and I'll get my bfp and won't need it! Lol

I tested this morning, BFN! :dohh: Still super early, so I wasn't expecting a BFP yet. But my chart is what is killing me, I had hoped my temps would at least be consistent/slightly higher by now. :shrug:

I would definitely bring your charts, and write down any questions. I think it's worth asking about getting bloodwork, if you haven't done that yet, and Clomid, since it looks like you ovulate late. Maybe an SA for hubby. Don't be nervous, everything will be fine! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hotpinkmom - why is your DH makin you mad?


----------



## sharnw

ashknowsbest said:


> thanks stinas! I have my FX'd and I'm just patiently waiting!

LOVING that spike!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks sharnw!! Me too I just hope it stays good.


----------



## Stinas

rdleela said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting super nervous about the doc Tom. Doctors make me nervous and paranoid.
> I have my charts printed and ready to go. What questions do you think I should ask? I know of a ton but I know ill draw blanks once I get there.
> Should I ask for clomid? I know it's too late for this cycle but hopefully she will prescribe it and I'll get my bfp and won't need it! Lol
> 
> I write down my questions, or put them in your smart phone, then you won't forget to ask! I get nervous going to the doc, too...I did my blood work last week, and I see him in a week from now, and I'm already nervous! lol It's a different doc then who prescribed me clomid and progesterone, so it will be interesting to see what this doc says about that. I'm going to take my charts, too. I'm getting my yearly pap, and I'll have progesterone suppositories up there when I go...kinda nervous about that! lol G/L!Click to expand...

Thats a good idea!!! Its been a few years(yes, bad I know!) since I have been to an OBGYN...so I am a bit freaked out. Time to grow up I guess lol




momwannabe81 said:


> I got a strong positive on OPK, the test line was actually darker then the control line, i had to put the test by the picture cause i wasn't sure which one was which lol. but no cramps or O pains which i thought i would have since being on Clomid.

I had super bad backache and cramping last night...got my smiley OPK today....so I guess it can happen anytime. I read a lot of people O overnight.



Lisa92881 said:


> I tested this morning, BFN! :dohh: Still super early, so I wasn't expecting a BFP yet. But my chart is what is killing me, I had hoped my temps would at least be consistent/slightly higher by now. :shrug:
> 
> I would definitely bring your charts, and write down any questions. I think it's worth asking about getting bloodwork, if you haven't done that yet, and Clomid, since it looks like you ovulate late. Maybe an SA for hubby. Don't be nervous, everything will be fine! :hugs:

Its still early. I have seen charts like yours end up in BFP....remember how many perfect charts I have had?...all ended up in BFN...soooo....you just never know!
I had done regular blood work with my regular doc in Aug...everything came back normal....besides my vitamin D being slightly low...taking D 1000 iui now...is that the same? or do OBGYNs do different blood tests? 

Sharnw - You never know until the old witch shows her ugly face! If she does....its like you get a new clean slate...do something different that cycle!

Hotpink - I hate when DH is an ass! Especially when he pulls the "im tired" act! Slap him around a bit!....you never know...he might like it :haha:
I told myself I would not do OPK's this cycle, but I had a few left over so I have been using them....got my smiley this am....lets see if I get my temp rise this time...


----------



## Lisa92881

Obgyns will check hormone levels that regular docs won't check in routine bloodwork, like LH, FSH, estrogen, prolactin, etc.


----------



## Stinas

Greaatttt...I am guessing tom night will be a wine night lol Its going to be a long night tonight and even longer day tom! Why cant things just be easy?!?


----------



## Lisa92881

Cause some higher power has decided that we are strong enough to weather this journey, and we are going to come out on the other side of it smarter, stronger, and more appreciative of the BFP that we worked so hard for. :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ashknowsbest said:


> Hotpinkmom - why is your DH makin you mad?

I have no clue why he is , but i took a lil nap and i'm fine now.


----------



## Stinas

Lisa92881 said:


> Cause some higher power has decided that we are strong enough to weather this journey, and we are going to come out on the other side of it smarter, stronger, and more appreciative of the BFP that we worked so hard for. :hugs:

You are indeed right!!! 

Since I got my smiley OPK...I am going to bd tonight....do you think its ok since she is checking me tom at 11am?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well my temp is still up ... FX'd but I won't be testing today.


----------



## sharnw

You so had implantation :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

We'll see :) I've had great looking charts before so I'm really not trying to get my hopes up. I want to test but I think waiting until AF is due and doesn't show is better for me right now because I'd be really upset with a BFN with the way my chart looks!


----------



## katherinegrey

I've had a dip two days in a row due to being ill and breathing with my mouth open! Doh!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

katherinegrey said:


> I've had a dip two days in a row due to being ill and breathing with my mouth open! Doh!

I wouldn't even count this two temps then hun


----------



## rdleela

Another great temp Ash! Yea!

I got my temp rise, so I O'd yesterday...:happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yay for Oing!! Gotta get bding!! Yeah I got another temp rise but I'm not testing yet.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Nice looking charts ladies


----------



## Stinas

Ash - this chart looks much different from your other charts! Fx!!

Off to the doctor I go! Wish me luck! Hope her news isn't that bad! I guess it's a good sign that my temp went up today? Looks like I finally O after a smiley OPK! I guess going to the doc scared my body lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas GOOD LUCK let us know what happens..


----------



## momwannabe81

Ladies do u think this is postivie? I'm not sure as it's technically done with fmu at 1 pm (work overnight). well yesterday had a very strong positive (it was so pretty :happydance:) but didn't have any O pain which thought i would on Clomid, just dull uterus last night which could have been from constipation:dohh:.
 



Attached Files:







WP_000104.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Looks + to me hun


----------



## momwannabe81

I hope it is but was hoping i Oed already, got donation Saturday and not sure if can get another one.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

It wouldn't hurt to ask for another donation


----------



## Alandsa

yes it looks +ve to me also


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh i will be asking but is he going to be available lol. I'm so exited about this month. :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

momwannabe81 said:


> Oh i will be asking but is he going to be available lol. I'm so exited about this month. :)

I'm sure he would be available since he does know that your really want a child hun.


----------



## momwannabe81

Yeah but the fact is he goes to work and i would have to go to his job to get uhm call that weird lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

LOL it would be weird but you never know hun.


----------



## momwannabe81

LOL it all depends how many ppl are going to be there. But hey i will run faster then lighting the second he says "sure come over " lmao


----------



## sharnw

Hi how is everyone today :)

I got a huge temp rise today 13 dpo,, hope it stays up!! (nervous) 

:bfn:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I bet you would lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I have no clue what the heek my CM is doing, but i like it so far.. What do you ladies think of my chart?


----------



## Lisa92881

sharnw said:


> Hi how is everyone today :)
> 
> I got a huge temp rise today 13 dpo,, hope it stays up!! (nervous)
> 
> :bfn:

How am I?? Jealous, now that I saw your awesome temp rise! :haha:

So exciting!!


----------



## Stinas

Well ladies - Today was the day I saw the doc! I was super nervous as you all know, but it was not nearly as bad as I thought it would be. She was super nice and quick(thank god!) She said everything looks good and it looks like I will be O any day now, so she said dtd for the next 3 days in a row. I laughed and asked if I could have a doc note to show dh! haha 
So long story short...she said see what this cycle ends up being...if I get AF, I will need to do a CD 3 bloodwork, a HSG, and DH will need a SA. She said most likely I should be fine and just relax on the charting etc. I am probably not going to listen to that part because I kind of do enjoy charting...not going to lie. Thats the only part that I kind of didnt like about her. She kind of looked at me like I was a bit nuts when I knew everything. Oh well...I was just glad she was quick in there...I was a bit uncomfortable...plus when I get nervous, especially after a nice cup of coffee, I get kind of gassy....lol Thank goodness nothing happened haha omg I would have had been mortified! 
So today ended up being an ok day...it really made me feel better about things....now I am wondering if its all been bad timing. If you look at my chart, it kind of looks like I O yesterday since I got my temp rise today. 


Momwannabe - I was curious and sorry if I am being nosey....when you get a donation, cant you use some now and some tomorrow?...I dont know how you specifically get the donation, but if its in a cup cant you do that? so then you have all your days covered? I dont know how all that works, but just a thought.

Sharnw - Thats a nice rise! Maybe you had a late implantation?

Hotpink - Your still early on in your cycle...so your just floating around for now....maybe O within a week?


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh good glad everything went ok. :thumbup: Sounds like she's recommending everything that I mentioned, huh? Haha too funny. Yeah I would definitely keep charting if it makes you feel better, just play it cool next time you see her and don't admit it. :winkwink: Yesterday def could've been ov day, hopefully this is your cycle and you won't need to worry about all those things you talk about with the dr!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - glad to hear everything went well at the doctor! I felt the same way about going to my RE but he was so nice, experienced and helpful! Oh and don't feel bad about your RE looking at you weird like you know everything, when my RE called me the other day with my prolactin results , we're on the phone and he's like so where are you in your cycle, I'm like well I O'ed (literally my words since i'm so used to this site!) like 5 days ago, so I'm 5 DPO, I'm in my TWW and just waiting for AF to show ..... haha. and theennnn I'm like, Oh and we BDed (again exactly what I said!) every other day from CD 12-20! Lol. I was like omg, sorry I'm just on this site and we use like shortened versions of words! So embarrassed! 

Well, anyways, happy everything went well!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas glad everything went well

and thanks i just havnt never had EWCM this eary in my cycle before.


----------



## sharnw

Awww thanks ladies :) i just hope so??? xo


----------



## Alandsa

ashknowsbest said:


> , I'm like well I O'ed (literally my words since i'm so used to this site!) like 5 days ago, so I'm 5 DPO, I'm in my TWW and just waiting for AF to show ..... haha. and theennnn I'm like, Oh and we BDed (again exactly what I said!) every other day from CD 12-20! Lol. I was like omg, sorry I'm just on this site and we use like shortened versions of words! So embarrassed!
> 
> Well, anyways, happy everything went well!

 haha love it :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

alandsa - it was completely embarrassing! As soon as I said BDing, I was like oh sorry I mean we "tried" those nights! :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ash your so funny hun I was like that too.


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol glad it dr visit went well.
Afm the sperms only live out in the air for a few hours at the proper temp. So no can't save it and to freeze it it has to be rinsed and stuff by machines so can't do that either. But they can live 3-5 days (avg is 2-3) inside me so it's been a little over 48 hrs since last donation so FX they stay alive long enough for me to O. That's why I'm pushing for another one tonight so have more waiting for the eggy.


----------



## Stinas

Lisa - Maybe you should be my doc? lol I did think of all the things you told me while I was there lol 

Ash - Thats wayyy too funny!!! I are all on here wayy too much! lol

Momwannabe - It was just a thought....I was not sure how that all worked out. Too bad it was not a bit easier! I give you tons of credit. Sometimes its hard enough to get DH to BD and he sleeps in the same bed as me lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I'm off to sleep ... hopefully I can sleep really good tonight and wake up tomorrow with a good temp again! 

I'll talk to all of you ladies tomorrow!


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas - sure! I'll even give you a really good deal!

Ash - Are you going to bed early just so temping comes sooner?! Haha


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Check out my blog ladies see what you think about all my baby making stuff 

Note you can fellow me as well


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ha well I wasn't really going to sleep. Just laying in bed with OH watching some tv :) but thanks to my iPhone it's so easy to be on here all the time!!

I took a nap today from 3-5 so it might be hard to fall asleep for a while.


----------



## Lisa92881

:haha: I was going to say, isn't it only 8 where you are?! Haha.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Haha yeah :) I'm just watching tv having a bit of cramping!!


----------



## Lisa92881

It's the bean snuggling in!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Maybe :/ I'm not convinced I'm preggo. :(


----------



## Lisa92881

Time will tell! :) Are you testing Friday? That's my plan, as long as AF doesn't show up.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yehp Friday it is right before I leave for my vacation!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

You better come update us before you go!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I'll have my trusty iPhone so I'll be updating don't worry :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

The last past 2 days I have been really tired and my BBs has been killing me grrr what the hell


----------



## rdleela

Hey, ladies, can't wait to see everyone's temps tomorrow! Glad everything went good with the doc, Stinas!


----------



## Lisa92881

rdleela said:


> Hey, ladies, can't wait to see everyone's temps tomorrow! Glad everything went good with the doc, Stinas!

You and me both!!! :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Well i think i'm Oing today, no pain but just twinges and fullness, ate more then usual and my gums are bothering me which i notice to increase around O time, also i checked my cp and cm and it was hso. Will take another opk tonight to confirm, so if i get a negative one would u say that I O or could i still be fixing to and hasn't happened!?


----------



## rdleela

My opinion is that you can't tell from a negative OPK...it will all depend on your temps; if you don't get your temp rise tomorrow, you still haven't O'd and it could be one more day yet! If you get your temp rise tomorrow morning, then you O'd today...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

rdleela said:


> My opinion is that you can't tell from a negative OPK...it will all depend on your temps; if you don't get your temp rise tomorrow, you still haven't O'd and it could be one more day yet! If you get your temp rise tomorrow morning, then you O'd today...

Momwannabe I would have agree with rdleela


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well this morning i took my temp and it seems to me that my temps are staying at an level rate now hummm I don't know yet till tomoorow temp though, even though DH has been getting up and going to work an hour earier as before i have been taking my temps an hour eary as well and adjusting it to my normal time taking it.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yay Lisa. Another temp rise :)


----------



## Lisa92881

ashknowsbest said:


> Yay Lisa. Another temp rise :)

:flower: Yup, baby steps! My temp was high last cycle though when I got AF, so I'm trying to chill out. I actually put a liner on this morning, just in case. :growlmad:

Yours looks awesome, definitely looking triphasic to me! :happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Well this morning i took my temp and it seems to me that my temps are staying at an level rate now hummm I don't know yet till tomoorow temp though, even though DH has been getting up and going to work an hour earier as before i have been taking my temps an hour eary as well and adjusting it to my normal time taking it.

Maybe you're getting ready to ov, I see you've had watery and ewcm. My temps this cycle were really level for quite a few days before I ov'd.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I always wanted a triphasic chart I just hope I'm pregnant too and it's not tricking me!!


----------



## Lisa92881

ashknowsbest said:


> I always wanted a triphasic chart I just hope I'm pregnant too and it's not tricking me!!

I hope so too!!! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks for being an awesome cheerleader and support system this cycle!!! Even if I'm not preggo or if i am we have to keep in touch!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa92881 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Well this morning i took my temp and it seems to me that my temps are staying at an level rate now hummm I don't know yet till tomoorow temp though, even though DH has been getting up and going to work an hour earier as before i have been taking my temps an hour eary as well and adjusting it to my normal time taking it.
> 
> Maybe you're getting ready to ov, I see you've had watery and ewcm. My temps this cycle were really level for quite a few days before I ov'd.Click to expand...

:happydance:I sure hope so my OPKs are not getting darker (OPK pics are in my blog) but I though you had to have a low temp drop like AF is coming.:shrug: to comform Oing


----------



## rdleela

hotpinkmom, I don't think you need a temp drop for O, although I've always had one; check out my before-o chart this month, I had a really early low dip (well compared to my prev charts), then my temp went back up and kept level till I O'd - just waiting for one more higher temp to confirm O...so you're probably just gearing up for it, I'd say it's not happening yet!

Congrats on all the high temps, ladies!!! I hope you're all preggo and we get to see your BFP's!


----------



## daydream

ashknowsbest said:


> I always wanted a triphasic chart I just hope I'm pregnant too and it's not tricking me!!

Ohhh!! I cannot wait to see what the results are when you test. I hope it's a BFP! Your chart looks sooooooo good!


----------



## ashknowsbest

daydream - my chart almost always looks good! and then I get that BFN! So dumb but I only have 3 more days to wait and see if I'm preggo or not ... =D


----------



## Stinas

My chart is all over the place!! Doc said to bd for the next three days because I'm going to O any day now...but what's going on with my chart? Should I ignore it? If the doc says I'm going to O because she looked inside, wouldn't she be most accurate?


----------



## Stinas

Great charts lisa and ash!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas- thanks and I would just listen to your doctor only because your chart did have a rise but it didn't stay up so she's probably right and you're going to O in a couple of days ... I would just BD like she said and then just watch what your chart does!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

rdleela said:


> hotpinkmom, I don't think you need a temp drop for O, although I've always had one; check out my before-o chart this month, I had a really early low dip (well compared to my prev charts), then my temp went back up and kept level till I O'd - just waiting for one more higher temp to confirm O...so you're probably just gearing up for it, I'd say it's not happening yet!
> 
> Congrats on all the high temps, ladies!!! I hope you're all preggo and we get to see your BFP's!

Thanks I just always had a low dip to then Oed:happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas said:


> Great charts lisa and ash!

Thanks. :) I think you'll probably ov soon, lots of girls get a dip before ov! Keep BDing!!!


----------



## Stinas

The doc said to bd last night, tonight and tom night....what do you ladies think? She should know best since she saw inside right? I just dont want to miss it.
These are the days when I hate charting!


----------



## rdleela

Stinas, I put money on you getting a temp rise tomorrow! In your past charts, you always have a rise, then a fall, then O day!


----------



## momwannabe81

4th day of positive opk. Got another donation so FX I O today and get temp rise tomorrow.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well my temp is going down so I'm most likely out ladies. I guess I'll just have to get it next month. :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ash your chart still looks so good though


----------



## Lisa92881

ashknowsbest said:


> Well my temp is going down so I'm most likely out ladies. I guess I'll just have to get it next month. :)

At least we'll be super close in our next cycle too. :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Grrrr wth is going on with my chart and no + OPK yet


----------



## rdleela

Hotpinkmom, I think you're still gearing up!

Ash and Lisa, we all say it every month, you're not out till the witch shows...but that's always aggravating when you "know" AF is coming...but also there is always hope! It really could still go either way for either of you!

This is why I am starting my experiment of not temping now until I get AF. Just got my crosshairs today, timed BD perfectly, having all my regular after O symptoms. I am going to NOT symptom spot and NOT temp and see if that keeps me relaxed!

I'm putting my thermometer in another room, and not going to log-in to FF. I will only SS if it's something TOTALLY out of the ordinary. I probably will still drop by this board, though, this isn't what stresses me, it's FF that stresses me!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Rd - thanks for the encouragement still!! And you're right it's not over til AF shows so I'm not really that down about it. I mean of course I wish I were preggo but there's always next month. :) 

Lisa - yeah we can be cycle buddies next cycle too!! It will be nice :hugs:


----------



## momwannabe81

She's right ur not out until the with shows. 
Afm have another temp confusion. I took my temp and it was yet again 97.7 after the disappointment I took my temp again (maybe 30 sec after taking the first one) and it was 98. Which one should I record? If 98 that means I might have O yesterday but if not then it means haven't O yet :-(
Agh so frustrated.


----------



## daydream

Ash/Lisa - I hope those temps tomorrow go right back up nice and high for you! FX

momwannabe - did you have any other fertility signs yesterday that would make you think ovulation occurred? I would put in the first one, but add a note regarding the second temp so that tomorrow you can look back and see if you have better info.

AFM - Temp shot up this morning. Finally in line with the temps I had the last couple cycles. Not reading into it much because I'm not sure if it's just due to the oral progesterone I'm taking. Just going to wait and see.


----------



## momwannabe81

I've had a mix of water/ewcm/creamy (just the white part of it) for several days and cp is always medium/high, it was soft for sure a few days ago but can't tell anymore. dtd has been somewhat painful, not really but i could tell when hit the cervix iykwim. I just tried calling my Dr and the rec said they will reopen the 3rd wt fudge it's the 11th, had the same issue at Christmas time with no recording so will definetly tell the Dr that reception is not doing her job. ugh this cycle is so messed up. Oh did i mention this is my 5th day of positive opk, i even took an hpt just in case but was bfn


----------



## ashknowsbest

momwannabe - I would use the first one even though it's not as appealing! Like daydream said, did you have any other signs of o ... cervix, cm ?


----------



## Stinas

Rdleela - your 100% right. I am waiting to do the same thing. Temping stresses me out around this time so once I get my O confirmation I'm done temping for this cycle. 

I got big dip. Hopefully today is the day. It's the last day of doctors orders bd. I am going to skip Tom night and bf the next, hopefully dh is on board lol.


----------



## ashknowsbest

well momwannabe - there's no harm in bding if you THINK you may be ovulating but your temps aren't matching up! I always BD every other day between CD 12-20 because my RE said people usually ovulate between those dates .. some don't and they ovulate later, but it doesn't hurt!


----------



## ashknowsbest

AFM - I'm hoping the witch stays away ... I'm not feeling like she's coming at this moment but you never know ... tomorrow is 12 DPO and I guess I'm testing Friday still if she hasn't showed up! Sometimes I hate charting, it's wayyyyy to stressful!


----------



## sharnw

Just waiting to say im out.... temp has lowered again, bfn...


----------



## rdleela

Stinas and momwannabe, hoping you ladies get your temp rises tomorrow! poor momwannabe, your chart is def confusing me right now! I guess both of you just keep bd'ing! Stinas, I'm happy you're joining me in the no-temping TWW experiment! lol

Ash and sharnw, crossing my fingers and toes AF stays away!!

I've got some bloodwork results I'm finding out tmrw morning, and then my yearly pap on Monday, so lots of dr's in the next week...I'll let you girls know if I find out anything interesting :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Rd - thanks for the crossed fingers and toes!!! What results are you getting back ?


----------



## rdleela

He tested me for FSH and all that special chemistry stuff, but I think on the wrong cd's, so we're going to review those tmrw...I really want him to get me 7dpo progesterone test, which is coming up here real quick!


----------



## sharnw

I am out ladies, spotting and af pains.

Thank you for your support, 

GL and hope you's skip over to 1st trimester :D


----------



## ashknowsbest

I would call a day before your 7dpo since that's when they test for progesterone and ask if you can come in for that test. That's what I did :haha: he always wanted me to come in on cd 21 for progesterone test but I don't even ovulate until about 17 or 18 cd so it's too soon so I took it into my own hands lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

sharnw said:


> I am out ladies, spotting and af pains.
> 
> Thank you for your support,
> 
> GL and hope you's skip over to 1st trimester :D

:cry:I'm so that Witch got you hun :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Hotpink_Mom said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> I am out ladies, spotting and af pains.
> 
> Thank you for your support,
> 
> GL and hope you's skip over to 1st trimester :D
> 
> :cry:I'm so that Witch got you hun :hugs:Click to expand...

:) 
thank you


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

sharnw said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> I am out ladies, spotting and af pains.
> 
> Thank you for your support,
> 
> GL and hope you's skip over to 1st trimester :D
> 
> :cry:I'm so that Witch got you hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :)
> thank youClick to expand...

Your welcome hun


----------



## momwannabe81

Well i'm hoping that i Oed today my cp was low but soft and a little dull. Fx get my temp rise tomorrow would make my birthday so much better.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OKay ladies Question what is the best time to take OPKs?


----------



## rdleela

I was always doing my afternoon OPK at about 2 or 2:30, but this cycle I did mine at 1pm and that's when I saw my really strong positive! As for the evening, this cycle right before I got my positive, I did one at 7pm the night before, line was barely there! So I like to do my evening ones at like 9 or 10pm. And that's basically what I've read.


----------



## rdleela

Ash, I'm stalking you! lol, you didn't post your temp rise this morning! You must be all mixed up about what's going on right now, eh? (I AM Canadian) :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

rd - yeah my temp rise is posted ... it was 98.3 today and I think if I'm remembering correctly it was 98.1 yesterday! 

I won't be testing probably until I get back from vacation ... I mean if I really wanted to I guess I could test while I'm on vacation which is what I might do but I just don't have time today to go out and buy a frer!


----------



## Stinas

Ash - your chart looks great! When are you testing? 

I got a very slight rise today. Nothing to get excited about. I'm more frustrated than anything. Why would the doc say I am going to O any day now and to bd for 3 days? Could she still be right? What did she see in there? I hate the unknown! I really want this cycle to work. I don't want to do all that cd3 bloods and HSG test. 
Sorry for my rant but I'm cranky about all of this and to top the cake it's rainy and miserable outside.


----------



## Stinas

Sorry the witch got you shar!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Uhm ... I'm going to test probably either over the weekend or when I get back from my vacation on Tuesday night ... I don't want to test too early .. I want to give AF time to get here before testing that way I'm not disappointed by a BFN!


----------



## momwannabe81

I think I finally oed. My temp was up today. FX it stays up


----------



## ashknowsbest

momwannabe - yay! It does look like you O'd, hopefully you've been doing the baby dance!


----------



## katherinegrey

Not sure which temp to use, I took my temp way before usual time and it was 36.22, took it again when I woke up late and it was 36.77! Which do I use?! xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

I would use the first one and try using the temperature adjuster .. I wouldn't use the second because if you didn't get 3 or 4 consecutive hours of sleep it wouldn't be accurate.


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm out. :cry:

Hopefully cycle 2 of Clomid does the trick!! Anyone have any thoughts about cd 3-7 vs 5-9???


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wish I coud help Lisa ... I don't have any experience with clomid though =\


----------



## Lisa92881

And hopefully you never will cause you're gonna get your BFP this cycle. :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Maybe ;) I hope so but only time will tell!


----------



## sharnw

*ashknowsbest* Your chart is excellent and you not testing is amazing!! I bet you will get a lovely surprise when you do though :D :D


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sharnw - I really hope so! I want a baby so badly! I have my fingers, toes, legs, arms, everything I can have crossed is crossed! Now it's just a waiting game to see if AF shows up or not and if she doesn't, the tests will come out (when I buy some)!!!!


----------



## sharnw

Oh i bet af wont be arriving for you this time :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

We'll see!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well ladies I got my + OPK last night but nothing this morning though


----------



## Stinas

Lisa - Sorry AF got you....but at least you had a normal cycle! yay for that!! 

Ash - God bless you for being able to not test! You totally deserve a BFP just for that alone lol fx!

Momwannabe - Looks good so far! Hopefully it will continue to go up tom! 

I want to bd tonight, but I know dh will not be on board to after 4 straight nights. I knew I should have lied and said doc said more days lol 
Do you guys still think im covered? Do you think I O? Im just lost and confused here. I got my hopes up too much when the doc said I am going to O and to bd for 3 nights. I need to learn how to relax.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ok I feel embarrassed saying this but has anyone ever experienced hard nipples and been pregnant .. my right one is so hard I've never .... like experienced this before .... and it's bigger than normal too .. not the areola but the actual nipple part .... hmm ... interesting and embarrassing!


----------



## Stinas

I heard of them getting dark, but not super hard. hmmmmm....I cant wait for you to test! lol


----------



## momwannabe81

Heard same thing. FX its a good sign. 
Hotpink looks like u Oed yesterday


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Momwannabe thats what i am thinking too. I can't wait to see the temp tomorrow though.


----------



## rdleela

Busy day for you ladies, I just got home; momwannabe and hotpinkmom, yea for O'ing for both of you!! Ash, yes, you deserve a BFP for waiting to test!


----------



## Stinas

Im praying for a higher temp rise tom!!!! 
Good luck ladies!


----------



## rdleela

Stinas said:


> Im praying for a higher temp rise tom!!!!
> Good luck ladies!

Stinas, I was gonna ask, why don't you do some more OPK's? And I hope you get your temp rise!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas looks to me that you may have O'd on cd16


----------



## Lisa92881

Well AF is definitely here! If all goes according to plan, I could test on valentines day!! :cloud9:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Look like i got another + OPK this morning


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sorry to hear that Lisa


----------



## Stinas

Yay! For my temp rise!!!! Guess doc was right!!! Yay!!! I hope this is our cycle!!! 

Rdleela - I honestly don't know why I even did opk in the first place. I always O much later than my smiley face. Last cycle I had to delete it in order to get my crosshairs. Plus the day I got my smiley this cycle I went to the doc and she told me I was going to O any day now and to bd. 

Mom wannabe - that's the day I was thinking I O as well. Yay! 

Lisa - sorry af came!! But yay for a short normal cycle!!! Maybe they will up your clomid?


----------



## momwannabe81

How is everyone. Sorry af got u but positive note cycle is shorter and can start sooner.
Afm had uterus pressure and tightness. Wonder if I did O cd 13 and not 17. My temps were messed up but cd 13 was my lowest. Can u get positive opk after O? Hotpink u could have had the same thing. If I did O I would be 6 dpo instead of 2.


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas said:


> Yay! For my temp rise!!!! Guess doc was right!!! Yay!!! I hope this is our cycle!!!
> 
> Lisa - sorry af came!! But yay for a short normal cycle!!! Maybe they will up your clomid?

Sometimes those dr's know what they're talking about I guess. :haha: Hooray for ov!

I have an appt towards the end of Feb to discuss my first few rounds. This cycle I'm going to do 25 mg again. I don't think she would increase the dose unless it wasn't working. :shrug:


----------



## Stinas

At least it looks like I O! I hope so!

Lisa - I would stick with the same dosage unless the doc says to up it a bit....cant hurt I guess! 

Momwannabe - I would say you O on the 13th.


----------



## rdleela

Yay, Stinas! Hope you get some good temps over the weekend!

yeah, momwannabe, your chart is confusing with all the positive OPK's - were they ALL really positive? I've just never had positives for more than one day, plus you have some temp's that you had to discard, so it's really hard to say for me....

Weirdly for me this month, I do kinda feel like I'm about 3 days further ahead than I am. It was b/c my sore nipples started 3 days before I O'd, and I've never had that happen before, plus I had that really low temp drop. But then my +OPK was way after that, so yeah, I just feel different, BUT it is my first cycle on clomid, so anything can happen I guess! lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Momwannabe i dont know for sure but im having O pains right now


----------



## Lisa92881

Rd - My boobs get sore a few days before ov.


----------



## rdleela

Lisa92881 said:


> Rd - My boobs get sore a few days before ov.

Yeah, I trust my O date on FF, was def the first time for me, chalking it up to clomid!


----------



## Lisa92881

Friggin Clomid, huh?! Lol. :dohh:


----------



## momwannabe81

rdleela said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Rd - My boobs get sore a few days before ov.
> 
> Yeah, I trust my O date on FF, was def the first time for me, chalking it up to clomid!Click to expand...

I looked at ur chart and there for a minute thought it was mine lol, i'm confused about my Ov and FF tries to give me cd 17 but could be cd 13


----------



## Stinas

Momwannabe - its probably all your + OPK...take some out and make notes of them


----------



## Tallmom2b

:hi: Stinas! looks likeyou are ready to O:) did you try soy again? Im done with soy, didnt do a thing for me. And this is my second cycle on soy and this is the longest one Ive had in a long time.

Lisa- sorry AF got you :hugs:

I think I have finally Od. FF is uncertain but I think I might have in the 9th (full moon). Usually my boobs get sore right after O, this morning I thought I felt them getting sore this morn. :shrug:

Well hope everyone is well and is having a good new year so far:)

I really hope I Od on the 9th and not when ff said!


----------



## Lisa92881

Tallmom - Looks like the 9th to me. :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hate my chart as of now grrr WTH


----------



## rdleela

Lisa92881 said:


> Tallmom - Looks like the 9th to me. :)

I think so, too, I think FF is going be that EWCM that you had and the temp rise following...


----------



## rdleela

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I hate my chart as of now grrr WTH

Maybe you're O'ing today! Get busy!


----------



## rdleela

momwannabe81 said:


> rdleela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Rd - My boobs get sore a few days before ov.
> 
> Yeah, I trust my O date on FF, was def the first time for me, chalking it up to clomid!Click to expand...
> 
> I looked at ur chart and there for a minute thought it was mine lol, i'm confused about my Ov and FF tries to give me cd 17 but could be cd 13Click to expand...

Well, really, who knows, we can only do what we can do, right?

AFM, my symptoms are totally gone this AM, sore boobs and nipples done, cervix high. I haven't had any cramping at all this time. Last night I just had a tender and pressured tummy down there. So it's been a bit different than last month, my first on progesterone. I wonder how much of this stuff is just in our heads?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I hate my chart as of now grrr WTH

Hi Pink! Looks like you'll be Oing any day now!! Fx!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> I hate my chart as of now grrr WTH
> 
> Hi Pink! Looks like you'll be Oing any day now!! Fx!Click to expand...

I hope so


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

GGGRRRR now im spotting


----------



## momwannabe81

Could be Ov bleed, that can be a good sign of a good egg being released


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OH I hope so


----------



## scerena

:hi: all sorry i havent been on for a while- didnt notice you had a new thread... Ive had a laparoscopy, hysteroscopy and ovarian drilling done and before that i had a very long cycle- even though ive been on here i wasnt tracking my cycles..

But now im back to temping and opk'ing :)

Hotpink- :happydance: youre ttc now :) how are you finding things???

Tallmom2b- how are you? How have your cycles been?
X


----------



## momwannabe81

I have my fx for u. AFM i count myself as 7dpo and if af is late then maybe i did O cd 17, but for now keeping it as cd 13. I hope we all get our BFP this month.


----------



## Lisa92881

Welcome back scerena!!!


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - hiiii!!! Missed you over here!!! Yes I did do another cycle of soy. Also went to doc and she told me I was going to O any day now and to bd 3 days in a row. That was Monday. I feel like I did O. Temp went up a bit but stayed same today. I don't know of that's good or bad. Hopefully it worked because I don't want to get all those tests done. 
Why did t soy work for you? Maybe it was the type of soy you took? I'm sorry your having a long cycle again. I would have thought the soy would do wonders for you!!

Hotpink - O bleeding is good! Looks like you are going to O any minute. Bd away!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well got to wait for DH to get home from work


----------



## scerena

Thanks lisa :) how are you doing?

:hi: stinas :) how have you been? I see soy is working for you thats great news :) what teats do you need to be done? Hopefully you get your :bfp: this cycle
X


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm good! :) Starting round 2 of Clomid in a few days, hoping this will be it!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I tested and it was bfn. Not too surprised my chart loves to deceive me!!! I'm not that upset about it but I do wish this could have been it. At least I can have a drink and go in the hot tub without worrying :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ASH sorry to hear that


----------



## Lisa92881

Sorry ash. Here's to another cycle together and valentines day BFPs! :hugs:

Now go have a drink and jump in that hot tub! Hope you're having fun.


----------



## scerena

Lisa- How did the first round go? Dod you ovulate? and what mg are you taking?

Ashknowsbest- sorry to hear you had a bfn :hugs: 
x


----------



## Lisa92881

It went well! I ovulated on cd 21 (according to FF, I think a day or 2 before) and had a 34 day cycle, my shortest yet since starting ttc in october 2010. :) I took 25 mg, so I'm going to stick with that again. Even though it's very tempting to just take the whole 50 mg pill and not cut it in half! I'm going to do cd 4-8 this time instead of 5-9 to see if I can move up ov a bit. I kinda want to do 3-7 but I've read that can make mulitple, but less mature, eggs...so I'm nervous. But I also wonder if that would be better since hubby's count is a bit low, then we'd have more targets. I don't want an early mc because the egg was immature though. Sigh. What to do. :shrug:


----------



## scerena

Lisa- thats great that you ovulated :happydance: I found clomid shortened my cycle length down also...
Thats great you only have to take 25mg :) I had to take 100mg and apparently I didnt ovulate on clomid- but taking my temp showed I did- It use to thin my lining though :( I was told to do cd2-6 from my fs, but I think it depends on a number of factors what cd they tell you to take it, personally I think if you ovulate doing cd5-9 and 25mg then I think that you should stick to it as it is working hun :)

If you dont mind me asking- what os your oh's count like? My oh had problems with his count... x


----------



## Lisa92881

scerena said:


> Lisa- thats great that you ovulated :happydance: I found clomid shortened my cycle length down also...
> Thats great you only have to take 25mg :) I had to take 100mg and apparently I didnt ovulate on clomid- but taking my temp showed I did- It use to thin my lining though :( I was told to do cd2-6 from my fs, but I think it depends on a number of factors what cd they tell you to take it, personally I think if you ovulate doing cd5-9 and 25mg then I think that you should stick to it as it is working hun :)
> 
> If you dont mind me asking- what os your oh's count like? My oh had problems with his count... x

Umm I can't remember all the numbers off the top of my head, but I know he had 3% normal sperm and I guess they like to see it at 4+. So, not terribly low, but a bit.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah, thanks girls! It does suck but at the same time I'm sure I will get it soon and that just means I can REALLLLLLY enjoy my vacation.

If I got a BFP I wasn't going to go in the hot tub and that wouldn't have been cool! 
(I would rather have a baby though!)

On to next month and if I don't get my bfp at that point then I can go back to my RE and we're going to talk about what's next!


----------



## rdleela

Awh, Ash, so sorry to hear about your BFN...that SUCKS!! On a positive note, your luteal phase is a bit longer, which is nice; hopefully not too long though, hopefully you just get AF soon so that you can get onto that next cycle and try, try again! Enjoy your vacay!!!! We have a hot tub and it's driving us nuts not being able to use it!! I won't let DH anywhere near it! So he can't wait for me to just get preggo already so he can use it again! lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ASH i hope you have a grate time though


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I'm having fun! I've been getting waves of nausea but idk if it's because I'm just exhausted from the long day I had or if I tested too early or something! Idk ... I'm just really not feeling well tonight ... I also hurt my knee snowboarding today so I'm in bed right now with my knee elevated with ice ... so we'll see what happens tomorrow!


----------



## Alandsa

Yeah your chart still looks good, compared to your previous two where your temps dropped after 12dpo but yours haven't this month at 14dpo

Some don't get their BFPs til a while after their missed period

Do you think you will test again? You haven't seen AF yet have you?


----------



## rdleela

Ash, there was a girl in the clomid thread I'm in who just got her BFP last month at 16dpo, and she had stark-white BFN's before it. So it does happen!


----------



## Stinas

scerena said:


> Thanks lisa :) how are you doing?
> 
> :hi: stinas :) how have you been? I see soy is working for you thats great news :) what teats do you need to be done? Hopefully you get your :bfp: this cycle
> X

Hiii!!!! I am doing good. Nice to see you back here!!
I need to do a cd3 bloods, hsg and DH needs to do a SA. So yes, hopefully this ends up in a BFP because it's hard enough for me to get myself to go to the doctor let alone do all these tests. 

Ash - you still have a chance!!! Your lp looks like its longer this cycle. You never know!!! Fx! Temps are still up there too. I know what you mean about the "perfect charts". It's annoying. 

I had a big glob of egg white cm today and am having O pains. Go figure. Hopefully DH will be in the mood tonight. Lol gosh I wish this was easier!!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas I say one more temp rise and you'll have you XHs FX for you


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - I hope so!! Dh was too tired to bd tonight. I just wanted one more confirmation bd lol. I'm not going to lie, I was kind of tired myself lol

I might delete my +opk and just make a note of it. Last cycle I did the same and it gave me solid crosshairs instead of dotted. We shall see. Hopefully it all works out.


----------



## scerena

Stinas- yes it is hassle doing all the tests but so worth it. But hopefulyl you dont need to do them tests :) im glad to be back!

Ash- fx'd that you just tested too early :) good luck! When will you test again? Sorry about your knee hopefully you get better soon so that you can enjoy the rest of your break...

Im so stupid i took my temp this morning and it beeped so i guessed it was on after a gew minutes i wondered why it didnt beep and it was off :haha: so i prob messed up todays temp although i took it after x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Knee feels better. I just iced it last night and I had a temp dip so I'm expecting AF either today or tomorrow. I just want to get onto next cycle now :)


----------



## scerena

:hugs: sorry hunn :( well i hope af doesnt take too long to show for you now as youre expecting it, enjoy your trip hun x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- looks like you might have Od, I'd keep bding just in case though :)
Not sure why soy didn't work. I read somewhere that women with excess estrogen shouldn't take it. Same with clomid. That's why I'm thinking I need to cut back on the sugar intake again. That should be my new years resolution. But it AF doesn't come by Feb. I'm going to make an appointment with my fertility doc. I still havnt been able to get my baseline bloods done, which I'm excited to get because it seems like something is off.

Scerena- hi! :) hope all is well, I want to look up the procedures you had done, I hope they did the trick! This cycle has been the longest! :(

Ash- sorry AF got you:( :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Tallmom2b- you should drfinately look them up! Do you have pcos- ovarian drilling is meant to help regulate your cycles... Any questions you have please ask them or pm me hun, what cd are you now then?x


----------



## rdleela

ashknowsbest said:


> Knee feels better. I just iced it last night and I had a temp dip so I'm expecting AF either today or tomorrow. I just want to get onto next cycle now :)

Awh, crappy!!! But I hear yah about just moving on to the next cycle already! I am TOTALLY loving not temping in my TWW!!! Maybe something you might want to consider next cycle! I am still symptom spotting, but there is just something so less stressful about it; not freaking out about my temp every morning!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I hear ya about not temping!! Maybe I should do that. The only thing I think with that though is that I'm always going to wish I had probably. Lol. :) well see what happens. After this cycle if I'm not pregnant then I'm supposed to have a consult with my re and talk about either clomid or unmediated or medicated IUI.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Blah I'm really feeling nausea today this iron pill that dr gave me only made me sick the first day i took the but idk about now.


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom2b said:


> Stinas- looks like you might have Od, I'd keep bding just in case though :)
> Not sure why soy didn't work. I read somewhere that women with excess estrogen shouldn't take it. Same with clomid. That's why I'm thinking I need to cut back on the sugar intake again. That should be my new years resolution. But it AF doesn't come by Feb. I'm going to make an appointment with my fertility doc. I still havnt been able to get my baseline bloods done, which I'm excited to get because it seems like something is off.

You think so?? I hope I O'd. I am not 100% sure I did...more hoping I guess. DH can be stubborn sometimes, but I am going to try to keep bding. Doc did say 3 days in a row and I did do it, but temps are not as high as I would like them to be....which makes me wonder if I did O. If she said I was going to she should be right I guess? What do you think? Maybe my temps being lower from previous cycles may be a good thing? Wishful thinking! 
Yeah, I would go see whats going on. Seems like you start to get your cycle on track, it goes back to where it was. Weird. I wonder what they will have to say. Keep us updated!!!


----------



## rdleela

Hmmm, I don't think you O'd yet, Stinas...I'd say keep BD'ing every two days until you see that temp rise; to match next cycle you've got another 6 days to go! I don't know how a dr could tell you're going to O, probably just from your cervix position and CM? I would trust your temp rise as the proper indication that it happened or not!


----------



## WantingABubba

Hey!! Add me, please. I've just started temping


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

WantingABubba said:


> Hey!! Add me, please. I've just started temping

Welcome hun I do need your ferilityfriend.com URL


----------



## Stinas

rdleela said:


> Hmmm, I don't think you O'd yet, Stinas...I'd say keep BD'ing every two days until you see that temp rise; to match next cycle you've got another 6 days to go! I don't know how a dr could tell you're going to O, probably just from your cervix position and CM? I would trust your temp rise as the proper indication that it happened or not!

I am hoping I did, but i don't know what to think. Temps did go up, but I don't know.
I guess she knows best. She was looking inside there so who knows what she saw.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas said:


> rdleela said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I don't think you O'd yet, Stinas...I'd say keep BD'ing every two days until you see that temp rise; to match next cycle you've got another 6 days to go! I don't know how a dr could tell you're going to O, probably just from your cervix position and CM? I would trust your temp rise as the proper indication that it happened or not!
> 
> I am hoping I did, but i don't know what to think. Temps did go up, but I don't know.
> I guess she knows best. She was looking inside there so who knows what she saw.Click to expand...

My Dr. told me if i feel like little bumps on or by your Cervix opening your about to O any day


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- Something tells me she is going by what she knows of a regular cycle. By the looks of your charts and mine, it seems like our bodies gear up for waaaay longer than the average womens does. So, she's seeing what looks like an uterus/ovaries that looks like its going to O in 3 days or so, buy really, for us, it can look that way for much longer. :wacko: 
It's hard, I know, cuz you want to trust your doc. But not sure they really can be sure when it's actually going to happen. We aren't really text book.

Scerena- I'm on cd 76 and I'm not sure if I have Od yet. I am leaning towards yes I have but not totally convinced just yet;) my doc said he didn't think I have pcos. But I think I need to focus on my diet. And go to yoga more:thumbup: eat healthy and yoga is what I'm prescribing myself:)


----------



## rdleela

Stinas said:


> I am hoping I did, but i don't know what to think. Temps did go up, but I don't know.
> I guess she knows best. She was looking inside there so who knows what she saw.

Just judging by your previous charts, I'd say your temps need to get up into the 98's to confirm O...I just think you shouldn't give up on Bd'ing yet!


----------



## Stinas

It sucks. I rather lie to myself lol. 
I honestly feel like its never going to happen!!! I feel like I need to bd daily in order for it to happen and with our schedules and hours that's never going to happen!!! After a 18hr shift I don't blame DH for telling me I'm nuts lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas said:


> It sucks. I rather lie to myself lol.
> I honestly feel like its never going to happen!!! I feel like I need to bd daily in order for it to happen and with our schedules and hours that's never going to happen!!! After a 18hr shift I don't blame DH for telling me I'm nuts lol

Sperm can live for 2-3 days, so BD'ing every few days is fine. I know we could NEVER do every day, it's tough, especially after being TTC for a year plus. It's exhausting!


----------



## Stinas

I'm just tired of getting excited and getting my hopes up for nothing. It's like wtf!!! 
I don't even know what my cervix feels like on a normal day lol
I haven't given up on bd. I am going to try to pick up every other day for a week or so. Hopefully DH is on board. I just don't understand how people do it once and it works. I know someone who went on vacation to get preg and guess what, the bitch did!! And yes, she is a bitch regardless. Lol 
I just don't get it!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yes....TOTAL BITCH! :rofl:


----------



## Stinas

Lol yeah she really totally is!! Total weirdo!!! 
Anywhooooo.... Maybe I'm just having a slow temp rise? (yes google got the best of me) lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Damn that Dr. Google!! :gun:

But yeah it def could be, I had a slow rise last cycle, check my chart.


----------



## Stinas

Lol 
I doubt it it but wishful thinking lol never works but I always give it another shot haha


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well ladies My temp went up this morning what do you guys think of my chart?


----------



## rdleela

Hotpink, good temp rise but I think cd15 is O day, not the 14th :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

rdleela said:


> Hotpink, good temp rise but I think cd15 is O day, not the 14th :)

That's what I was thinking myself:haha:


----------



## momwannabe81

Nice rise. Welcome to the tww again lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

momwannabe81 said:


> Nice rise. Welcome to the tww again lol

Thanks momwannabe:happydance:


----------



## Stinas

Looks good hotpink!!! Fx!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm hoping


----------



## sharnw

After taking fertilaid for 2 months and it, not helping me getting pregnant, i have decided to not take it anymore, too expensive,
NTNP this cycle, 6 months of actually ttc is kinda getting a little old for me :( How ever i am going to have some accupuncture done in a couple of days :) should be exciting


----------



## momwannabe81

What do u ladies think of my chart? this is first cycle on clomid so temps aren't the same as usual. Tested this morning and was BFN i know it's still early but idk what else to do in these tww. I took all those positives opk out cause wouldn't give me ch and i'm pretty sure that i Oed cd 13.


----------



## Lisa92881

Looks good!! I don't think Clomid affects post-o temps at all....that's caused by a rise in progesterone, which Clomid doesn't directly cause. FX for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Looking good momwannabe


----------



## WantingABubba

Hotpink_Mom said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Hey!! Add me, please. I've just started temping
> 
> Welcome hun I do need your ferilityfriend.com URLClick to expand...

Here ya go sweetie ;

My Ovulation Chart

I am posting from my phone, though, so if it doesn't work, it's in my siggie.

Thanks xx


----------



## WantingABubba

scerena said:


> Tallmom2b- you should drfinately look them up! Do you have pcos- ovarian drilling is meant to help regulate your cycles... Any questions you have please ask them or pm me hun, what cd are you now then?x

I know this is OT, but how do you get so much into your siggie? Mine is so restricted!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

WantingABubba said:


> scerena said:
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b- you should drfinately look them up! Do you have pcos- ovarian drilling is meant to help regulate your cycles... Any questions you have please ask them or pm me hun, what cd are you now then?x
> 
> I know this is OT, but how do you get so much into your siggie? Mine is so restricted!Click to expand...

I can make you a siggy if you want


----------



## scerena

WantingABubba said:


> scerena said:
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b- you should drfinately look them up! Do you have pcos- ovarian drilling is meant to help regulate your cycles... Any questions you have please ask them or pm me hun, what cd are you now then?x
> 
> I know this is OT, but how do you get so much into your siggie? Mine is so restricted!Click to expand...

:hi:
Mine says it is restricted too i want more in it lol! Inliterally dont have no spaces between the lines etc i squash it all in :haha: but pink mum can make you one :)
X


----------



## scerena

Tallmom2b- cd76 poor you :hugs: my last cycle was 60days that killed me! I hope you dont have pcos but your cycles definately look like a sign of pcos thats my main symptom i had really- maybe get a second opinion? But fx'd you dont have it :hugs:

So ladies what is going on with my chart? Argh! I feel like giving up! Cd3 i had surgery so i didnt start temping for few day after that... It feels like i shouldnt be temping this cycle... I was cd3 when i had the op so thinking i should of started cd1 on the day of the op? Well do u think my charts rubbish i do :haha: my opks are getting darker but not quite positive 
X


----------



## Tallmom2b

Okay! I'm convinced now that I'm finally in the TWW!! It's a weird one though. BBs aren't as sore as they usually are. But I changed ff to advanced instead of fertility awareness and it put O right where I thought:)

Pink-your chart looks good so far:) fx!

Momwannabe- your chart looks good, it seems to be following a similar pattern as the others. Your cycles seem consistant which is helpful;)

Stinas- I hate it when women get preggo so easy, like oops! I don't really wish this struggle on anyone though. Keep bding Hun at least every three days. Don't feel like it has to be everyday that's just unnecessary stress. :hugs:

Scerena- keep bding :) look for that temp rise, fx for you!

:dust:


----------



## scerena

Yay glad ur finally in the tww! Time to symptom spot :) and yes we are going to bd every other dat until a positive opk :) x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Morning Ladies, 

Woke up this morning took my temp put the wrong temp in to FF and lucky me I still remembered what it was after I went back to bed and woke up again(the right temp is on FF now) it really didn't go up very much, but it did. I'm feeling so tired today although i did stay up late for the last few nights in a roll doing school work had a essay due lastnight. Now this week is going to be busy(since it is finals) and DH is coming down with something which stinks I wanted to BD every other day. Oh well, I rather take care of DH to get him all better. 

Anyways FF is having an contest on thier Facebook page just to let you all know if you didn't know already.


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - yay for being in the tww!!! No sore boobs is great! Anything different is always a good thing!!!

As for me, I most likely did not O yet. I had almost no sleep last night so I did not temp. This weather is making my nose run and dh gave me his sore throat/caugh. Just lovely!


----------



## Tallmom2b

I hear it's good if you have a little cold around O time. So your immune system doesn't attack the sperm as much. :thumbup:

My BBs are slightly sore, only a fraction of what they usually after O :shrug:
Time will tell. Regardless I know I'll get to have my baseline bloods done soon, so I'm excited to see what the results will be :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm so think i didn't O cd14.. i'm thinking its going to be like Nov cycle. My temp patteren is starting to look the same..


----------



## scerena

tallmom2b- Im curious to know what your bloodwork will find too, as your cycles are like mine are (or maybe were if the op worked). 

Hotpink_mum- you sound so busy :hugs: I hope you manage to get some rest in for yourself and I hope your DH gets better soon... 

x


----------



## WantingABubba

Hotpink_Mom said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scerena said:
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b- you should drfinately look them up! Do you have pcos- ovarian drilling is meant to help regulate your cycles... Any questions you have please ask them or pm me hun, what cd are you now then?x
> 
> I know this is OT, but how do you get so much into your siggie? Mine is so restricted!Click to expand...
> 
> I can make you a siggy if you wantClick to expand...

How? How? :happydance:


----------



## WantingABubba

scerena said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scerena said:
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b- you should drfinately look them up! Do you have pcos- ovarian drilling is meant to help regulate your cycles... Any questions you have please ask them or pm me hun, what cd are you now then?x
> 
> I know this is OT, but how do you get so much into your siggie? Mine is so restricted!Click to expand...
> 
> :hi:
> Mine says it is restricted too i want more in it lol! Inliterally dont have no spaces between the lines etc i squash it all in :haha: but pink mum can make you one :)
> XClick to expand...

It's annoying, right?! I hate squashing mine in 'cos I'm so OCD about how it looks :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm busy this week finals are here and the only best part out of this is to cuddle up to DH and go to bed after a long thinking and doing school work even though it is hard sometimes my essay is due the 1/22/12 and my two discussion due thursday.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

WantingABubba said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scerena said:
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b- you should drfinately look them up! Do you have pcos- ovarian drilling is meant to help regulate your cycles... Any questions you have please ask them or pm me hun, what cd are you now then?x
> 
> I know this is OT, but how do you get so much into your siggie? Mine is so restricted!Click to expand...
> 
> I can make you a siggy if you wantClick to expand...
> 
> How? How? :happydance:Click to expand...

Take a look at my siggy and I'm Hotpink thats who scerena is talking about


----------



## scerena

Aw hun, sometimes even a cuddle with oh is even nice isnt it, you have a lot on so hopefully you get a surprise bfp! 

what do you ladies think of my opk??? nearly positive???
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Look to my like you'll be Oing any min now


----------



## scerena

Thats what I was thinking... so now I have 12-36 hours to catch the eggy... But I better hope my temps drops then start getting higher right... But im kind of worried as my temps are low as it is, Im so hoping to ovulate naturally after having the surgery this month I hope it works x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Hey we are cycle buddies lol jan 1st yay


----------



## scerena

Yay hotpink :happydance: thats great! So your chart says you ovulated cd14 wooop :) x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yeah thats if i really did O though


----------



## scerena

What is making you have second thoughts about wether you ovulated or not?x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

If you take a look at my Nov cycle it is starting to look like this one thats why


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom2b said:


> I hear it's good if you have a little cold around O time. So your immune system doesn't attack the sperm as much. :thumbup:
> 
> My BBs are slightly sore, only a fraction of what they usually after O :shrug:
> Time will tell. Regardless I know I'll get to have my baseline bloods done soon, so I'm excited to see what the results will be :)

:happydance: I hope so!!!

Im curious as to what your bloods will say as well!


----------



## scerena

Hotpink_Mom said:


> If you take a look at my Nov cycle it is starting to look like this one thats why

Im no good with charts but i kind of get what you mean.. You ladies on here are better reading chart than ff as last time it told me my o date and one of you nt sure if it was you or tallmom said i ovulated two days later which made sense in time with my af, good luck then and if you havent ovulated yet then hopefully we both will soon x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

scerena said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> If you take a look at my Nov cycle it is starting to look like this one thats why
> 
> Im no good with charts but i kind of get what you mean.. You ladies on here are better reading chart than ff as last time it told me my o date and one of you nt sure if it was you or tallmom said i ovulated two days later which made sense in time with my af, good luck then and if you havent ovulated yet then hopefully we both will soon xClick to expand...

LOL, I think your right on better reading charts than FF itself :haha: 

Now, My temp did drop this morning so I know for a fact that i didnt O looking for + opk and think about taking the +opks off of FF and to make a note of them but I did sleep well lastnight when to bed at 10pm :happydance: even though DH was feeling better we didn't :sex: but oh well I was so tired anyways.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

what do you ladies think?

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120118070901.jpg
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120118070953.jpg


----------



## scerena

Id say get to bd and make some babies :happydance: hopefully we both ovulate at the same time too :happydance: xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

So are you saying it's a +OPK?


----------



## scerena

On my phone it looks like it, so im sure it is but if anyone is in a laptop they can be 100% but i recon it is :) looks kind of like mine x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

+OPK=:happydance:


----------



## scerena

You better get down to business ;) 
Lets hope both of ours are positive :) 
X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I will :haha: frist I have to wait for DH to get home from work.

I hope your WAS A +OPK


----------



## rdleela

Hotpink_Mom said:


> So are you saying it's a +OPK?

I'd say so! G/L!


----------



## Stinas

Looks like a + to me! I'm on my iPad. 

I had super bad cramping last night....O pains. DH was too tired so we did this am. I didn't get to temp yesterday because I didn't sleep much so it would have been pointless. I think I O....but now I am afraid I missed it. I knew that doc would be wrong!!! 
Didn't get much bd in this week.... If I did O do you think I still have at least a little chance? 
I do have a sore throat/ cold coming so I dont know if that also helped with the temp rise this am. 
I'm so confused!!! I knew this would happen.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thanks ladies


----------



## Alandsa

yeah it looks +ve to me :D

check my one out from this morning - looks a bit confusing...

i noticed an almost +ve on the first day, then two proper +ves and I'm wondering if this is my almost +ve to end with?

the test line is to the left and i have noticed on this brand of OPK the control line seems a little faded / patchy
 



Attached Files:







6 30 on 18 Jan 12.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas you still have a chance don't give up though


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Alandsa said:


> yeah it looks +ve to me :D
> 
> check my one out from this morning - looks a bit confusing...
> 
> i noticed an almost +ve on the first day, then two proper +ves and I'm wondering if this is my almost +ve to end with?
> 
> the test line is to the left and i have noticed on this brand of OPK the control line seems a little faded / patchy

Looks like + opks are in the air...


----------



## momwannabe81

im sorry about temp hotpink was hoping u were in the tww


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well i got a +OPK this morning i posted a pic of it aswell on here and on my blog


----------



## Alandsa

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> yeah it looks +ve to me :D
> 
> check my one out from this morning - looks a bit confusing...
> 
> i noticed an almost +ve on the first day, then two proper +ves and I'm wondering if this is my almost +ve to end with?
> 
> the test line is to the left and i have noticed on this brand of OPK the control line seems a little faded / patchy
> 
> Looks like + opks are in the air...Click to expand...

sorry a bit confused :wacko: d you think this is a +ve? :blush:

i dont know if i can cope with anymore BDing :haha: im exhausted :sleep:


----------



## rdleela

Stinas said:


> I had super bad cramping last night....O pains. DH was too tired so we did this am. I didn't get to temp yesterday because I didn't sleep much so it would have been pointless. I think I O....but now I am afraid I missed it. I knew that doc would be wrong!!!
> Didn't get much bd in this week.... If I did O do you think I still have at least a little chance?
> I do have a sore throat/ cold coming so I dont know if that also helped with the temp rise this am.
> I'm so confused!!! I knew this would happen.

Hey, girl, don't worry too much! Try doing an OPK this afternoon if you can...and I don't know, that temp rise isn't much of a temp rise compared to your last cycle...maybe you still have a day or two to go! fx'd for you!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Alandsa said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> yeah it looks +ve to me :D
> 
> check my one out from this morning - looks a bit confusing...
> 
> i noticed an almost +ve on the first day, then two proper +ves and I'm wondering if this is my almost +ve to end with?
> 
> the test line is to the left and i have noticed on this brand of OPK the control line seems a little faded / patchy
> 
> Looks like + opks are in the air...Click to expand...
> 
> sorry a bit confused :wacko: d you think this is a +ve? :blush:
> 
> i dont know if i can cope with anymore BDing :haha: im exhausted :sleep:Click to expand...

OOPs sorry it looked like it in the small pic ahd to click on the it make it bigger


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I'm really confused ... 

I got my period about 3 days ago and it was super heavy .. like more heavy then it has ever been before ... my temperature still hasn't gone down to where is normal for me after AF arrives and today my "period" is pretty much gone ... 

I'm worried a little bit because it's not like me to have such a heavy heavy period and also it was such a short one also ... anyone have anything like this happen to them ever?


----------



## Alandsa

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> yeah it looks +ve to me :D
> 
> check my one out from this morning - looks a bit confusing...
> 
> i noticed an almost +ve on the first day, then two proper +ves and I'm wondering if this is my almost +ve to end with?
> 
> the test line is to the left and i have noticed on this brand of OPK the control line seems a little faded / patchy
> 
> Looks like + opks are in the air...Click to expand...
> 
> sorry a bit confused :wacko: d you think this is a +ve? :blush:
> 
> i dont know if i can cope with anymore BDing :haha: im exhausted :sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> OOPs sorry it looked like it in the small pic ahd to click on the it make it biggerClick to expand...

hehe thanks :) might just do one more for luck then lol


----------



## Stinas

rdleela said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> I had super bad cramping last night....O pains. DH was too tired so we did this am. I didn't get to temp yesterday because I didn't sleep much so it would have been pointless. I think I O....but now I am afraid I missed it. I knew that doc would be wrong!!!
> Didn't get much bd in this week.... If I did O do you think I still have at least a little chance?
> I do have a sore throat/ cold coming so I dont know if that also helped with the temp rise this am.
> I'm so confused!!! I knew this would happen.
> 
> Hey, girl, don't worry too much! Try doing an OPK this afternoon if you can...and I don't know, that temp rise isn't much of a temp rise compared to your last cycle...maybe you still have a day or two to go! fx'd for you!Click to expand...

I refuse to do OPKs anymore....they dont work for me. I already got my smiley OPK cd 13...so its kind of pointless. 
I am going to try to bd as much as possible the next few days.


----------



## scerena

Well I done one tonight at 7.45- my wee didnt look very concentrated even though I barely drank and held it in for 4 hours! This one is definately negative- so maybe that opk yesterday was false :cry: 

The first pic is last nights, and the second pic is the one from tonight :( x
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 4









003.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Frist one is a Defo +opk


----------



## scerena

So I take it the 1st is positive and now my surge is going right? Lets hope my temps show i ovulated... x


----------



## Stinas

First one is for sure +OPK. Keep bd!!!


----------



## scerena

Thank ladies :)
So is it worth bd'ing today? cause its not positive does that mean I have ovulated already? 
Sorry to be a pain
x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

check this page out +opk

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/galleryBrowse.php?mode=category&id=4


----------



## scerena

Oh yh hopefully we both ovulated then :) just hope the temps show that too though :) x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

scerena said:


> Oh yh hopefully we both ovulated then :) just hope the temps show that too though :) x

I hope so too DH is home now and wow he's in the mood :happydance: lol time to :sex:


----------



## scerena

Couldnt bd last night as oh worked until early hours and I was fast asleep :(

I havent put in my new temp yet as took it at two different times this morning- I havent ovulated- stupid opk! I did think it was too good to be true :cry:
Heres the temps I got-
6.30am- is the time I usually take my temp
4.40am- 35.85- (I took my first temp as woke early)
8am- 36.28- (I took the second temp)

What temp do I use? Both show I havent ovulated anyway so not too bothered, just dont know what one to enter onto my chart???

Just been for a wee TMI ALERT- I wiped and there looked like a lot of clear/slippery/wet looking cm- maybe ewcm?- I didnt touch it as I couldnt really be bothered as I have given up this cycle now I think... but just thought I would update... x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

scerena said:


> Couldnt bd last night as oh worked until early hours and I was fast asleep :(
> 
> I havent put in my new temp yet as took it at two different times this morning- I havent ovulated- stupid opk! I did think it was too good to be true :cry:
> Heres the temps I got-
> 6.30am- is the time I usually take my temp
> 4.40am- 35.85- (I took my first temp as woke early)
> 8am- 36.28- (I took the second temp)
> 
> What temp do I use? Both show I havent ovulated anyway so not too bothered, just dont know what one to enter onto my chart???
> 
> Just been for a wee TMI ALERT- I wiped and there looked like a lot of clear/slippery/wet looking cm- maybe ewcm?- I didnt touch it as I couldnt really be bothered as I have given up this cycle now I think... but just thought I would update... x

You too ah I didnt BD either blah and i cramped so badly on my right side then it just moved to the left and then both sides hurt really bad and now another +OPK this morning gggggrrr WTH


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

like really????

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120119063810.jpg


----------



## Alandsa

scerena said:


> Couldnt bd last night as oh worked until early hours and I was fast asleep :(
> 
> I havent put in my new temp yet as took it at two different times this morning- I havent ovulated- stupid opk! I did think it was too good to be true :cry:
> Heres the temps I got-
> 6.30am- is the time I usually take my temp
> 4.40am- 35.85- (I took my first temp as woke early)
> 8am- 36.28- (I took the second temp)
> 
> What temp do I use? Both show I havent ovulated anyway so not too bothered, just dont know what one to enter onto my chart???
> 
> Just been for a wee TMI ALERT- I wiped and there looked like a lot of clear/slippery/wet looking cm- maybe ewcm?- I didnt touch it as I couldnt really be bothered as I have given up this cycle now I think... but just thought I would update... x

if you usually temp at 6.30am then i suppose the 4.40am is the closest temp to this and also, the 8am temp is after much more of a lie in so you would guess that your temp might not be an accurate reflection of your BBT?

which ever you choose at least if you have the time taken added into FF, then you can always make a note of the other temp in the notes and if you find you need to go back to it you can


----------



## scerena

Thanks for the info :) 
What do you ladies think of adjusting temps online???

Hmmm hotpink- thats definately positive again try and bed tonight hun :) 
X


----------



## Jen_mom24

hi you can add me too if you like?! had my mirena removed today! not sure whats going on with my body atm so we'll have to see what happens!!
Also i think this site is ace! It makes it all so much more exciting seeing everyone else in the same position!! Good luck to you all xxx :hugs:


----------



## HRHol

Hi Ladies, 

May I join please?
This is the 3rd cycle I have charted temp, check cm, used OPK's etc. Feeling quite positive this month. I'm 1DPO and hoping and praying this was my time :)

Love and Luck to all
xxx

my URL is https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a5c39


----------



## momwannabe81

HRHol said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> May I join please?
> This is the 3rd cycle I have charted temp, check cm, used OPK's etc. Feeling quite positive this month. I'm 1DPO and hoping and praying this was my time :)
> 
> Love and Luck to all
> xxx




Jen_mom24 said:


> hi you can add me too if you like?! had my mirena removed today! not sure whats going on with my body atm so we'll have to see what happens!!
> Also i think this site is ace! It makes it all so much more exciting seeing everyone else in the same position!! Good luck to you all xxx :hugs:

She will need ur url for ur charts :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Chart list is updated


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

scerena said:


> Thanks for the info :)
> What do you ladies think of adjusting temps online???
> 
> Hmmm hotpink- thats definately positive again try and bed tonight hun :)
> X

Hope we can both BD tonight though sorry that you didnt get to we didnt eight blah but another POSITIVE just WOWZER


----------



## scerena

You are one fertile mertile this month... hopefully you are releasing MULTIPLE eggs :)
I have done another ovulation test... I am just going to to show the comparisons and please give me your opinions...
TMI alert- I keep getting wet underwear ive changed a few times today- so hopefully that would mean ewcm :blush: ???
I know you have seen the previous pics but its easier to see what is going on with my opk's
1st pic- Tuesday- we bd :)
2nd pic- wednesday- no bd :(
3rd pic- today (thursday)- will bd tonight

Thanks in advance for your opinions :thumbup: x
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 1









003.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 0









005.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

1st Pos 3rd Now that looks Pos to me as well 

chancing your wear is a very good sign I had to chance this morning:haha:


----------



## scerena

Its confusing right??? I am so confused right now lol! I was thinking it looks nearly poitive to me the 3rd one... :dohh:
Changing underwear is good.. damn us girls :haha: well I think we should both DTD tonight and just hope for the best x


----------



## scerena

Its been 40mins and I have taken a picture of it dried... looks positive again now its dry... confused.com x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lol, mine is dried as well and it is sssssooooo POSITIVE


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh and i just took another one and it looks pos too


----------



## WantingABubba

AF started for me today so CD1


----------



## WantingABubba

AF started for me today so on CD1 now. Feeling positive and happy! GL everyone else :flower:


----------



## scerena

Wow still positive your are so fertile woman! :happydance: 

wantingabubba- goodluck with your new cycle and sorry af got you :hugs:
x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I think my BC has finally is gone from March of last year that when DH told me to stop taking them will i mean the Patch means Wearing them lol and if it took this long wowzers that is CRAZY

WantingABubba- sorry for AF but new cycles are good but BFP are the best though Hang in there hun


----------



## scerena

Well at least it has gone now :) This COULD be ny first cycle of ovulating naturally all down to the op if it does :) x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope soo if so this will be my frist short cycle i think


----------



## Stinas

Lots of +OPKs in here last couple days....get busy ladies!!!!
I have a feeling I O....hopefully I bd enough....kind of spread out, but life does get in the way at times.

I visited family today and got to talk to a cousin that apparently has PCOS...I never knew, so it was nice to hear her story and kind of calming to be able to talk face to face with someone that actually understands. Kind of reassuring that eventually it will happen and not to be afraid and down about it. Nice day over all. 

My boobs are getting sore...nipples hurt when pressed...weird for sooo early....and totally TMI but all day today and yesterday it has been feeling like I have to change undies because they are wet! Sorry for too much info, but its weird for this early I think.


----------



## rdleela

Yea for O, Stinas! Looks like you got a BD in right on time! G/L!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well af due in 2 days if like clock work. FX she don't show or could clomid extend my lp


----------



## Stinas

rdleela said:


> Yea for O, Stinas! Looks like you got a BD in right on time! G/L!

I hope so!!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Another +OPK for me this morning WTH is going on with me


----------



## rdleela

momwannabe81 said:


> Well af due in 2 days if like clock work. FX she don't show or could clomid extend my lp

It is possible for Clomid to extend your LP; it's given to girls like me for short luteal phases. It's b/c Clomid makes for a healthier corpus luteum, which produces progesterone in LP, so that's what could make it slightly longer for you.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Yaeee Stinas!! Looks like you Od! :happydance:


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom2b said:


> Yaeee Stinas!! Looks like you Od! :happydance:

:flower: I hope I caught it this time!!! 
I didn't bd on the days I wanted to. 
How are u doing?


----------



## Tallmom2b

I'm excited about my temp this morn.! 
I hope it keeps going up! I'm cranky and tired today but that could be :witch: getting closer. So hard to know for sure, PMS symptoms are very similar to preggo symptoms:shrug:
Fx! 
I'll be chart stalking you:)


----------



## Stinas

Yeah your spike looks pretty good!!! fx!!!!
I hope this cycle works! I dont want to do all those tests!!!! 
Im super cranky today....sore throat...my voice goes in and out and just overall feel like crap!!! Maybe its a good sign? lol


----------



## HRHol

Thanks for adding me!

Im now 4DPO - the wait is killing me :( Anyone else DPO and waiting to test yet?
Good Luck Ladies

Lots of Love

:dust:


----------



## momwannabe81

Af due today and temp drop, ugh hate this ttc


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Temp went down this morning and Im thinking I didnt even O


----------



## Tallmom2b

Momwannabe- sorry your temp dropped:( TTC is hard sometimes:hugs:

Pink- fx you will O soon!

Stinas- how you feeling today?

My temp dropped some today:( Not too much though. But still not getting my hopes up!


----------



## rdleela

momwannabe81, sucks about your temp drop, but you are not out yet!

pink, as per your last cycle, looks like you could still O sometime! Don't give up!

Tallmom, your temp still looks good!

fx'd for everyone! I am testing tomorrow AM...if BFN then off my progesterone


----------



## Tallmom2b

rdleela- Fx for you! Hope you get your bfp!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey girls has anyone on this thread tried Mucinex for CM??


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - You might end up O soon...its still somewhat early since your +OPK...dont give up!

Tallmom - Im good...nothing to report....not thinking about it much. My boobs hurt, but have been for a few days....not a first nor a last lol How are you?

rdleela - fx! I am excited for you!

Lisa - I heard a lot about it....I think you have to make sure it does not have a certain ingredient in it...cant remember what.

momwannabe81 - Your not out until the old Witch arrives!!! fx!


----------



## WantingABubba

Lisa92881 said:


> Hey girls has anyone on this thread tried Mucinex for CM??

I've tried Robittisun, which is basically the same thing. It kinda worked but nothing dramatic. I'm trying it again this month.


----------



## BabyRoberson

Grapefruit juice works for cm it has to 100% not from concentrate I used it this cycle and my temps are looking really good this month it gave me lots of EW cm around O if I dnt get my BFP this month I will be using it again


----------



## Lisa92881

Is it really sour? I don't know if I could drink straight grapefruit juice! Did you start taking it at the beginning of your cycle or just near ov?


----------



## BabyRoberson

I started the week of expected O I just drank one cup a day on ice it taste fine to me I was also told you could eat a grapefruit too but I found the juice to be better


----------



## rdleela

I'm out ladies, just tested stark white BFN...on to the next cycle I go! I'll start taking my temp's again tomorrow morning...stopped my progesterone, should take a day or two for me to get AF, then I'm rockin'!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Rdleela-Sorry it was a bfn:( but the witch isn't here yet...

I think tomorrows temp for me will tell all :haha: if it's up im gonna get excited if its down, I know AF is on her way...


----------



## rdleela

Thanks, Tallmom, but b/c I'm on progesterone, I actually stop taking it and bring AF on myself...I could technically keep taking the progesterone and I'd artificially keep AF away for a few more days...but I don't like the sound of that, even when I've seen girls get BFP's at 16+dpo on here! Chances are I would get a faint or something on that FRER today if I was, so I have to "pull the plug" and move on...


----------



## momwannabe81

Lisa92881 said:


> Is it really sour? I don't know if I could drink straight grapefruit juice! Did you start taking it at the beginning of your cycle or just near ov?

I added sugar to mine and helped a little bit, u can also if u eat the fruit. But yeah it's somewhat sour so just moved on to Robitussin, but they both worked for me. I started at the end of AF which would make me have watery cm up until O time.


----------



## momwannabe81

My temp went back up today but because of yesterdays drop AF should be here today.


----------



## Tallmom2b

rdleela- I forgot you're taking progesterone. Is there any bad side effects from taking that?
I can't wait to get my bloods done, no more messing around!! 
My DP doesn't really want me to take artificial meds because he thinks they are bad I'm not too crazy about it either. But i'm ready to try something hopefully a little more effective. 

I'm spending my sunday chart stalking preggo charts, look at this one!
Purple is me and green is a bfp chart :)
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g339/tallaud/Screenshot2012-01-22at113939AM.png


----------



## momwannabe81

That be so awesome it does look like urs


----------



## Tallmom2b

momwannabe- Do you think it is possible you might not have O'd until CD 17 or 18?


----------



## momwannabe81

its possible, i had 5 days of positive opk and the cm was ew/watery the whole time, but i think she is on her way. I hope she isn't but I guess time will only tell.


----------



## rdleela

Tallmom, no, I don't find any side effects from the progesterone at all, but I am taking it as a suppository, so it doesn't hit my blood stream, whereas girls who take it orally, it goes right to your bloodstream and they seem to have some side effects.

Thanks for all the support, ladies!

So I went ahead and started a journal - please check it out and tell me how you like it so far! It is a long one, I like to write, so hopefully you like it! I've only written part 1 so far :) I think this will be really good for me!


----------



## WantingABubba

rdleela said:


> Tallmom, no, I don't find any side effects from the progesterone at all, but I am taking it as a suppository, so it doesn't hit my blood stream, whereas girls who take it orally, it goes right to your bloodstream and they seem to have some side effects.
> 
> Thanks for all the support, ladies!
> 
> So I went ahead and started a journal - please check it out and tell me how you like it so far! It is a long one, I like to write, so hopefully you like it! I've only written part 1 so far :) I think this will be really good for me!

I'm stalking! Wanna stalk mine too? :thumbup:


----------



## momwannabe81

can't wait to read part 2 :D


----------



## momwannabe81

Tallmom2b said:


> momwannabe- Do you think it is possible you might not have O'd until CD 17 or 18?

Well i put everything back in and discarded cd 13 temp as only had a few hours of sleep and now gave me dotted ch for cd 18. Should i believe it or just leave it as it was. If so i would only be 10 dpo but the end of the temps are low if i did indeed O on cd 18.


----------



## scerena

Hotpink- I dont think I have ovulated either yet... :cry: I couldnt take my temp this morning either as had my niece and step daughter but I am almost certain I havent, looks like since the ovarian drilling dark opk's are the new thing for me- Just need one to be slightly darker :dohh:
x


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - the chart overlay looks really good!!! 

I am sick as a dog!!! Got this awful annoying caugh full of flem that makes me choke. Beyond gross. Not to mention I just don't want to get out of bed. I want to take some sort of meds, but I don't want to ruin any of my chances. What can I take?


----------



## momwannabe81

My sister said it's safe to take kids medicine


----------



## Stinas

Will kids meds work? Or should I do Mucinex? 
Plus...my gums are killing me!! I dont know what it all means, maybe its because im sick, but they bled while I brushed, which only happens once and a while, and im biting into a sandwich and its painful!!! I am just purely miserable today! Does not help I have to work tonight and this lovely ugly dirty snow is all over the place!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

scerena dont feel bad at all I was getting a tat done and didnt even take my temp this morning either and plus got home at 5:30am so i went back to sleep for 7 hours then woke up and heel it was the same darn temp as yesterdays


----------



## scerena

Stinas get well soon hun :hugs:

Hotpink- sucks doesnt it! I dont *know what to say except im so hoping we both ovulate soon- this is going to be another long cycle for me i just know it- if you want to have a peak at my latest tests the link is below and go to the last page as im not on my laptop to upload them to this thread, i hate this cycle!

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulation-tests/855509-nearly-positive-3.html


----------



## HRHol

Hi eveyone, hope everyone's doing well :)

I took a look at your OPK's scerena, I would say the latest test is quite possibly your positive. If you look at the darkest side of the line, its as dark as the test line, even if its not as thick. I use the exact same OPK's as you (judging by the packet) and that is exactly how mine looked this cycle.
If in doubt keep testing 3 times a day and save the sticks, you'll know for sure when the lines get lighter when your OV was, thats what i did this cycle anyway, but im no expert I'm fairly new to all this stuff.

Get down to some :sex: anyway hunny would be my advice. 

I use FF and it keeps changing my OV date based on my temp.I'd say my readings arent accurate over the weekend though since i slept in this morning and slept poorly the night before, so i'm going by my CM and OPK more than temp this month.

I'm either 3DPO (going by FF) or 5DPO (my instinct) today and have been feeling really sicky. Ive also had what looks like a little bit of ewcm and cramps/pains all day! Hubby thinks I'm a right misery guts.
Just want another 10 days to go by so I can finally test. This is killing me! Thank god I have no testing kits in the house atm.

Love and Luck to you all

:dust:


----------



## scerena

HRHol- :hi: thanks for your input on the opk's :) theyre so confusing me! My temp is also annoying me i wish my body would just do something right for once, i have been told not to expect much this month because of my op as it could take a while for my body to regulate... I just hope it does...

Good luck in your tww i hope you caught that eggy :) and yes its good you do not gave any hpt's just yet x


----------



## BabyRoberson

Good morning ladies I temp this morning and had another temp spike could someone plz take a look at my chart and tell me what u think thanks in advance !


----------



## momwannabe81

Nice spike. Fx it stays up


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

No more opks blah had my late +opk last night


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- I think it's okay to take Tylenol, but not sure about stuff for colds. I'd make a quick call to your doc. If that's possible. Hope you get well soon! 

Still no AF and temps are staying up, not way up but up. :) 
Don't feel like AF is close either. Fx!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom FX for you hun FF said to test today but your waiting for tomorrow right cant wait to see


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - I'm just going to not take anything. It sucks but oh well. 
Fx your temps look good! Can't wait to see your results. 

Hotpink - don't do anymore opk this cycle. Your just driving yourself nuts!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Now I'm wondering if I Od later than ff said, still going to test tomorrow morning.
Don't feel like AF is even close...


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- your temps seem nice and high:)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your right Stinas i am... But looking forward in testing with HPT..


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I am so going to start soy next week


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - I hope they stay that way!!! Heat makes you think you o later?

Hot pink - af has to come first. You take soy on certain days like clomid. I like soy. Take it before bed. I had just some headaches but nothing crazy. Well worth it.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas said:


> Tallmom - I hope they stay that way!!! Heat makes you think you o later?
> 
> Hot pink - af has to come first. You take soy on certain days like clomid. I like soy. Take it before bed. I had just some headaches but nothing crazy. Well worth it.

Okay, thanks.. When should I take them after AF though?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas said:


> Tallmom - I hope they stay that way!!! Heat makes you think you o later?
> 
> Hot pink - af has to come first. You take soy on certain days like clomid. I like soy. Take it before bed. I had just some headaches but nothing crazy. Well worth it.

I guess I'm a little surprised AF didn't come today. Plus my temps didn't really rise until 4 or 5 days after my dip. And my BBs didnt start getting sore until then too. They usually get sore right after O. 
But, I haven't tested yet either... Maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## scerena

Good luck tallmom :)

Hotpink- you can take soy on days like clomid- theres a really good soy thread on here, I took clomid cd2-6, others are cd3-7 and cd5-9 theyre the most common days I think soy is the same 
x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

scerena said:


> Good luck tallmom :)
> 
> Hotpink- you can take soy on days like clomid- theres a really good soy thread on here, I took clomid cd2-6, others are cd3-7 and cd5-9 theyre the most common days I think soy is the same
> x

Why, thank you hun.. So soy and clomid is like the same im confused.


----------



## scerena

yes they say soy is 'natures clomid' I have never tried it but alot of girls on the soy thread have gotten their :bfp: x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

scerena said:


> yes they say soy is 'natures clomid' I have never tried it but alot of girls on the soy thread have gotten their :bfp: x

Wow thanks again I have never here about them being the same, but we well see right.


----------



## momwannabe81

the only thing i know about soy is that it can cause cyst


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh no, I don't need cyst I have had cyst in the pass but not for about an year.


----------



## momwannabe81

It increases the chance maybe a low dose. Check the thread out u will get lots of answers


----------



## momwannabe81

Afm the witch got me. Guess I Oed cd 13 after all. :cry: onto cycle 12. Need to call Dr and get rx for clomid. Wonder if he will increase dose


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

momwannabe so sorry the witch got you


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - read this thread....or at least the first few pages...it will explain things better
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html

momwannabe - I think you need to take a constant large dose in order to get one.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Momwannabe- sorry the witch got you:(

So HPT was bfn :cry: I'm thinking I Od later than what FF said.
Still don't feel like AF is on the way though:shrug:
What a weird cycle this has been.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas-thank you so much 
Tallmom-looks to me that you may had Oed on cd72 making you 13dpo but i could be wrong

AFM- My temp Went up and Oing pain on my right side. Really hurts atm.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Thats what I was thinking too, maybe even a couple days later than that. Either way I'm glad we kept bding! Maybe I'm not out yet? [-o&lt;


----------



## rdleela

Tallmom, sorry about the BFN but you're right, you're not out yet!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom you could even Oed on cd76 or 77 thats 10 or 9 dpo


----------



## Tallmom2b

That must be the case, if AF doesn't show by feb I'll make an appt.
Sigh...

Gl with soy Hotpink! Careful with the amounts though, you don't want more cysts:nope:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thanks Tallmom, They are 40mg each, so I'm thinking next cycle 80mg, one in the morning and after dinner would do.


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - sorry about the bfn! I think the other ladies are right, you still have a chance and looks like you may have O later. 

Hotpink - looks like you could be O! Yay! I would take the soy at once before bed if I were you. Makes you less nauseous. 

My temp went down today...not too concerned because I had the worse nights sleep and this caugh is driving me up the wall!!! Im going crazy!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Okay Stinas I'll do just that.


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas said:


> My temp went down today...not too concerned because I had the worse nights sleep and this caugh is driving me up the wall!!! Im going crazy!

I have an awful cough too, it's driving me nuts!! Ugh!! :wacko:


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm baaaccckkkkk! Cycle #5 CD16 today, almost pos opk today, BDed a few hours ago! CRoss your fingers!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Welcome Back Liz


----------



## Tallmom2b

Well ladies in out :cry: AF came this morn.

I'm calling my fertility doc today to make an appointment for my blood test.
I'm ready to kick some infertility butt!


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Welcome Back Liz

Thanks! :happydance:

I got a positive OPK yesterday and today, we BDed yesterday and plan to BD again today! :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Alright Liz


----------



## lizlovelust

I also had a little ovulation spotting yesterday with some weird mild cramping. So im thinking i might of ovulated then? 

Hmm?

I just hope i catch this eggy!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lol, we all wish that


----------



## rdleela

Tallmom2b said:


> Well ladies in out :cry: AF came this morn.
> 
> I'm calling my fertility doc today to make an appointment for my blood test.
> I'm ready to kick some infertility butt!

Sorry about AF!!!! Go and kick some infertility butt! That's my plan, too!! :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

Has anyone else ever had ovulation spotting?


----------



## ashknowsbest

If you type ovulation spotting in google, you'll see that lots of ladies do experience it. I can't say that I have ever experienced it though.


----------



## lizlovelust

ashknowsbest said:


> If you type ovulation spotting in google, you'll see that lots of ladies do experience it. I can't say that I have ever experienced it though.

Thanks!


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - sorry AF came!! I think it's time to call that doc. It will be a good piece of mind even just to see what they say. I felt better when I went and that was only the regular OBGYN. Ask every question and explain you cycles. You should be fine! 

Liz - welcome back! Try to learn how to relax this cycle lol a few people see O bleeding. Don't get too excited over it, not worth it. I got all excited for nothing. Just go with the flow. Bd tonight again and you should be good to go! Fx!

Ash - how are you doing? Looks like your getting ready to O.


----------



## lizlovelust

Stinas said:


> Tallmom - sorry AF came!! I think it's time to call that doc. It will be a good piece of mind even just to see what they say. I felt better when I went and that was only the regular OBGYN. Ask every question and explain you cycles. You should be fine!
> 
> Liz - welcome back! Try to learn how to relax this cycle lol a few people see O bleeding. Don't get too excited over it, not worth it. I got all excited for nothing. Just go with the flow. Bd tonight again and you should be good to go! Fx!
> 
> Ash - how are you doing? Looks like your getting ready to O.

Ive been a lot more relaxed lately, just curious about the spotting thing! We are for sure BDing tonight!:happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm doing okay! It's been pretty quiet on my end lately! My OH is away on business until Sat night so I've been missing him a lot but other than that it's been extremely quiet! 

I should be Oing in about 7 days so honey will be back by then and I won't miss O.

I think I said this many times before but if I don't get pregnant this month my FS told me to come in for a consult and discuss whats next so im very relaxed this cycle.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom sorry about AF maybe you did O 

AFM: Temp went a bit/little higher this morning I just hope Soy helps next cycle


----------



## Lisa92881

lizlovelust said:


> Has anyone else ever had ovulation spotting?

I was just coming on to ask the same thing. It's been a weird day for me - this morning when I wiped I had a big glob (sorry, gross) of CM....which I guess was EWCM?? It was kinda stretchy, not super stretchy, but definitely wasn't lotiony or tacky....so I guess it has to be EWCM then?! Can't believe I don't know by now. So there was that. Then I get home from work and pee and notice that I've had some brown CM today, not really even enough to call it spotting although I guess it is. What in the world is going on today?!:shrug:


----------



## Stinas

Lisa - Looks like you could be about to O....I got that this cycle too. Globs of cm and then tinted brown cm. BD my darling!! hehe

Liz - Im glad your more relaxed!! Your too young to be stressed out about ttc! I have noticed all the ttcers on here that take a more "relaxed" approach get preg that same cycle. Werid, but true...but I myself know how hard it is just to try to do that. 

Hotpink - I really like the soy. First time I took wayyy too much I think and AF came after 23 days....but second and this cycle I O same day and had a 40 day cycle. I doubt I would have O same time with out it. Just read the bottle you buy correctly. Just because the front says Soy 200mg does not mean each pill is 200mg...its probably 40-60mg of soy...read the back before buying. 

Ash - Thats good that he will be back in time for O. Thats always a plus. I know you miss him now, but enjoy hogging up the bed!...trust me...later on you will regret not enjoying having the entire bed to yourself snore-free. lol Always think of it in a positive way...it helps you forget about missing him. Thats what I do when DH goes gambling for the night.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

All I know Stinas is if soy gets my cycle back on track March when we really start TTCing that will be it if not May would be fine aswell:haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - that's a good way to look at it ! And honestly I do miss him but I am looking at the things that make me kinda happy that he's gone. Like the no snoring! You know, he never just snored when we were dating and then all of a sudden it started up! So awful! Oh and having the bed to myself is awesome! And I started going to the gym again, since I stopped going like a dumby! So I'm happy about all of that! 

I used to go to the gym every other day for a year and then I went on a few vacations and got out of the habit and haven't gone for 1 1/2 years! =O So being back to it makes me happy! I went last night so I'm not going tonight but I'm going to do a cardio workout and yoga tomorrow morning! 

You said your honey gambles, where does he go? I live close to atlantic city and go down once a month with my honey! I like to play blackjack. :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Lisa92881 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else ever had ovulation spotting?
> 
> I was just coming on to ask the same thing. It's been a weird day for me - this morning when I wiped I had a big glob (sorry, gross) of CM....which I guess was EWCM?? It was kinda stretchy, not super stretchy, but definitely wasn't lotiony or tacky....so I guess it has to be EWCM then?! Can't believe I don't know by now. So there was that. Then I get home from work and pee and notice that I've had some brown CM today, not really even enough to call it spotting although I guess it is. What in the world is going on today?!:shrug:Click to expand...

Yea i got a positive OPK yesterday so we BDed, but before we BDed i got this weird sharp pain in my abdomen, after we BDed i noticed a very faint trace of blood, then i whiped and it was a little bit of brown there. It was just super strange for me.


----------



## Lisa92881

Hope that means a nice strong eggie for you!! :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Lisa92881 said:


> Hope that means a nice strong eggie for you!! :)

Thanks, same to you!:thumbup:


----------



## Stinas

ashknowsbest said:


> Stinas - that's a good way to look at it ! And honestly I do miss him but I am looking at the things that make me kinda happy that he's gone. Like the no snoring! You know, he never just snored when we were dating and then all of a sudden it started up! So awful! Oh and having the bed to myself is awesome! And I started going to the gym again, since I stopped going like a dumby! So I'm happy about all of that!
> 
> I used to go to the gym every other day for a year and then I went on a few vacations and got out of the habit and haven't gone for 1 1/2 years! =O So being back to it makes me happy! I went last night so I'm not going tonight but I'm going to do a cardio workout and yoga tomorrow morning!
> 
> You said your honey gambles, where does he go? I live close to atlantic city and go down once a month with my honey! I like to play blackjack. :)

OMG mine too!!!!! We have been together for 10 years...the 8 years we were dating he NEVER snored unless he was sick, super tired, or really drunk. NOW...its a nightly thing. lol
Im in Bergen county...where are you? DH goes down a few times a month. I like to play here and there but going down so much with dh over the years made it boring. Id rather buy shoes lol


----------



## lizlovelust

Think taking evening primrose helped me O earlier?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - we live in mt. Laurel. We're about an hour from AC. I agree sometimes it does get boring and I love shoes so id rather not risk loosing the money and buy shoes :) I have a closet full of shoes it's great !


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Grrr, wth is my temps doing? they are staying level.


----------



## Lisa92881

Hotpink did u take ur chart out of ur sig?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

No, its there hun


----------



## Stinas

Ash - I have no clue where that is but if your an hour from ac your an hour from me since it takes me about 2 hours to get to ac. Shoes are my sickness. Let's just leave it at that lol

Hot pink - I think you keep gearing up to O but fail for some reason. Happens to me all the time. Just be patient, it will come. 

I'm sick as a dog with this chest throat head cold. It is making me mad! I ended up taking meds yesterday which didn't work. I'm just all around blah! 
My chart seems to be looking good, not a first nor a last though. Little dip at 6dpo could be something? Hmm


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- hope you feel better soon!

Lisa- maybe you'll have a regular length cycle this time?! :thumbup:

I'm going to get my blood drawn tomorrow for the baseline test. I'm excited and nervous to see what the results will be. 

I also am thinking about taking clomid, which i'm nervous about too.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well, i woke up twice last night with the sweats i do know never had those before


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - Feel better soon! Lucky that you're 2 hours away because it's too easy to get to since it's only an hour away! are you close to NYC? OH and I are moving to NYC in March =D


----------



## momwannabe81

Hotpink my temps were also flat after i Oed last cycle so maybe u did O cd 23-24 and just being slow at rising.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

momwannabe81 said:


> Hotpink my temps were also flat after i Oed last cycle so maybe u did O cd 23-24 and just being slow at rising.

I hope thats the case


----------



## momwannabe81

MY fingers are crossed for u. 
AFM Dr increased my dose of clomid. Starting tomorrow.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'll be starting SI (soy) next cycle if we dont get the eggie


----------



## momwannabe81

Hope u get that eggie this cycle :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I really hope so DH and I are slowing it down I guess. When Im in the mood DH isnt grrr...


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - good luck Tom!!! Let me know how it goes because if this cycle does not work out, I will be doing cd3 bloods as well! I think clomid will do you good. Can't hurt to try. I think we need the extra help, sucks, but we have to do it. 

Ash - I am 20min away from the city and 5 away from NY state. Omg if we lived closer to ac I would have got a divorce from dh by now lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: what games does DH play there? Do you go into the city often?


----------



## Stinas

Blackjack. 
Not as often as I would like. Where are you moving to?


----------



## lizlovelust

1DPO, 13 more to go!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - we're moving into manhattan since that's where OH works! Oh and I love blackjack! I could play for hours ... but since we only go down once a month it's not that long!


----------



## Stinas

Ash - Are you excited to move?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yes, I'm very excited to move! I'm very nervous about living in NYC because we're going to get rid of our cars since you really don't need a car when you live there and I'm nervous about learning the subways and what not. I'm experiencing many mixed feelings at this point, but yes I am excited! I will like being close to my honey and being able to visit him during his day at work, having lunch together, etc! 

Also, when I finally have a baby I'll be happy to raise him/her there. I'll be able to take them to central park and play with the boats and race them and take him/her to statue of liberty or other interesting things where they can learn a lot! I told my OH that I don't mind raising a child there until they're going to school but if we can't afford private school then I want to move by the time they're ready to start school because the public education is not that great there! That's obviously a long ways off but that was one of my requirements! 

Anyways, yes, excited, nervous, happy, sad, all of the emotions a person can feel I have!


----------



## sharnw

Im in BD mode again :D +ive opk :yipee:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Momwannabe- how has clomid been for you? I'm going to give it a go I think. 

Stinas- I hope you get your bfp this cycle! But I will keep you posted about the blood test.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

GRRRRRR, Damn temps HATE IT I do.... But my temp went way down maybe this is it for real this time my BBs are wow killing me like crazy


----------



## momwannabe81

Tallmom2b said:


> Momwannabe- how has clomid been for you? I'm going to give it a go I think.
> 
> Stinas- I hope you get your bfp this cycle! But I will keep you posted about the blood test.

Only side effect i had was night sweats, maybe a bit moody but not out of the ordinary lol, I start today higher dose so idk how this time it will be since i will take it during the day instead of night.


----------



## lizlovelust

I woke up today with the worst cold, stuffy and runny nose and spre throat, will this effect the implantation of an egg???


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I wouldn't think so Liz


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I wouldn't think so Liz

Oh good i hope not, i want this cycle to be the one!


----------



## Tallmom2b

momwannabe81 said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Momwannabe- how has clomid been for you? I'm going to give it a go I think.
> 
> Stinas- I hope you get your bfp this cycle! But I will keep you posted about the blood test.
> 
> Only side effect i had was night sweats, maybe a bit moody but not out of the ordinary lol, I start today higher dose so idk how this time it will be since i will take it during the day instead of night.Click to expand...

I hope this time it does the trick! 
I'm not sure if I'll get a chance to take it. I'm only on CD3 and I think I'd have to start it on cd5 and that's Sunday. I think he wants to see my results first.


----------



## Stinas

Ash - I would feel the same way!!! It sounds like an interesting adventure though! Exciting!

Tallmom - good luck today!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Check out this beautiful fertility necklace my friend made me!!! its got real garnet and rose quartz beads, I love it! 

https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g339/tallaud/photo-1.jpghttps://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g339/tallaud/photo.jpg


----------



## Stinas

Really pretty!


----------



## momwannabe81

Tallmom2b said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Momwannabe- how has clomid been for you? I'm going to give it a go I think.
> 
> Stinas- I hope you get your bfp this cycle! But I will keep you posted about the blood test.
> 
> Only side effect i had was night sweats, maybe a bit moody but not out of the ordinary lol, I start today higher dose so idk how this time it will be since i will take it during the day instead of night.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope this time it does the trick!
> I'm not sure if I'll get a chance to take it. I'm only on CD3 and I think I'd have to start it on cd5 and that's Sunday. I think he wants to see my results first.Click to expand...

Has he not given u an rx yet? Might want to call them today so u know what to do. All they have to do is call us pharmacy.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Love it Tallmom


----------



## Tallmom2b

I havent had an appointment with him in awhile. I didn't get to speak with anyone today about my results, I'll call Monday. I want to wait to take clomid until I know the results of my blood test. If I have high estrogen levels then clomid won't work for me.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope that your are good tallmom


----------



## BabyRoberson

Hey ladies af due tomorrow temp is starting to drop ugh I really thought this was it !


----------



## lizlovelust

Im so super sick with a cold right now,2DPO,i also have a swollen face, im assuming its cause of the cold?


----------



## momwannabe81

I hope that's y! Hope u feel better.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope my temp goes really high tomorrow


----------



## Alandsa

im not sure yet whether its a :bfp: yet or not - i can see a faint line on an IC @ 11dpo but will test again over the next day or to to be sure i also have a digi to use later too)

check out my images below:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7632284.html

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7632283.html


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Alandsa said:


> im not sure yet whether its a :bfp: yet or not - i can see a faint line on an IC @ 11dpo but will test again over the next day or to to be sure i also have a digi to use later too)
> 
> check out my images below:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7632284.html
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7632283.html

Alandsa_ I defo see that second line hun Congrats......


AFM- My temps has went back up and i defo Oed this time cd26 -opk, cd27 +opk, today opk -.... so that means ill be take the other + opks out of my chart before i this one.


----------



## WantingABubba

My temps are confusing the hell out of me :wacko:


----------



## Lisa92881

Hotpink - Woohoo, finally a true positive OPK! :happydance:

My temp took a big dip this morning, so I hope it means that eggie is coming!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

WantingABubba said:


> My temps are confusing the hell out of me :wacko:

When do you usually ov?? Last cycle I had a bunch of really low temps and then I ov...maybe that's the case for you!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa92881 said:


> Hotpink - Woohoo, finally a true positive OPK! :happydance:
> 
> My temp took a big dip this morning, so I hope it means that eggie is coming!!!

I'm just so happy right now Bding tonight


----------



## Lisa92881

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Hotpink - Woohoo, finally a true positive OPK! :happydance:
> 
> My temp took a big dip this morning, so I hope it means that eggie is coming!!!
> 
> I'm just so happy right now Bding tonightClick to expand...

Us too! Haha. :winkwink:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa92881 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Hotpink - Woohoo, finally a true positive OPK! :happydance:
> 
> My temp took a big dip this morning, so I hope it means that eggie is coming!!!
> 
> I'm just so happy right now Bding tonightClick to expand...
> 
> Us too! Haha. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Lol, maybe we'll get the eggie this time


----------



## Lisa92881

I hope so!! TTC is turning me into a crazy person! LOL.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Me too, DH thinks i'm nutso


----------



## Lisa92881

You changed your sig again! I can't keep up with you! :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa92881 said:


> You changed your sig again! I can't keep up with you! :haha:

Im sorry I like change alot I think way to much though


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Bding tonight OH MY YAYA


----------



## Alandsa

yeyyy!! can you update the chart please as i definitely got my :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







DSC07897.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Alandsa said:


> yeyyy!! can you update the chart please as i definitely got my :bfp:

:happydance: I sure will... Congrats hun :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Temp went up again this morning we didnt get to bd last night, but we did this morning..


----------



## lizlovelust

Im 4DPO today and sicker than all hell! Sore throat, runny and stuffy nose, severe fatigue, and no voice! Ugh!:cry:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Awe, Liz I hope you get better soon


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Awe, Liz I hope you get better soon

Someone told me being sick can sometimes help the egg inplant because of all the CM due to being sick!


----------



## momwannabe81

Yes its good yo be sick as ur immune system is down and it body will not try to attack the spermies(if during O) or the egg if it tries to implant


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Awe, Liz I hope you get better soon
> 
> Someone told me being sick can sometimes help the egg inplant because of all the CM due to being sick!Click to expand...

Yes it's true it does help


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

TMI- My cm is watery but dry feeling what should i put my cm under?


----------



## Stinas

Alandsa - congrats!!!

Liz - yeah being sick helps! I have been sick for over a week now too! Feel like crap so hopefully it will end up good. 

Sick and temp dropped today. I think it's a bit early for af. Usually have a 14 lp. Let's see. Didn't Dtd enough by O time, but wishful thinking.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well, Stinas not to make you feel bad or anything, but I'm thinking your 12/13dpo (but I could be wrong)


----------



## WantingABubba

Have a peek at my chart, girls, and lemme know what you think. I had an almost positive OPK today too x


----------



## lizlovelust

Wow thanks ladies, yea ive been feeling ill since O, but as soon as i Oed ive felt worse! I hope this will help the egg inplant! FX!


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - Yeah, I think im like 12 dpo. That missed temp makes a difference. Im probably out since I didnt dtd as much as I would have liked. Oh wellllll....you still just never know I guess. 
I checked the "charts like mine" on ff with same O day, pre and post O temps and coverline and 58% were +hpt....so you just never know I guess. Time will tell. 
If not, off to do my blood and hsg testing!


----------



## Lisa92881

FX for you Stinas!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa92881 said:


> FX for you Stinas!!

Ditto


----------



## lizlovelust

Well ladies im still super sick today, might have to go in to the doctor later after work


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Awe, I still hope you get better Liz


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well, DH this morning was looking at my Chart And told me I put the wrong Temp in yesterday so I had to adjust it PLUS I GOT ANOTHER + OPK WTH...


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks, i hope i feel better soon too! This is miserable! 

You should post photos of your OPKs!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I know it can be...

This opk is from this morning

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120130074507.jpg

Note: In person the T line is darker than the C line


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I know it can be...
> 
> This opk is from this morning
> 
> https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120130074507.jpg
> 
> Note: In person the T line is darker than the C line

Wow deff a pos! What about the other couple of pos days? Show those?


----------



## WantingABubba

?? Anyone?

Btw, does anyone else get sick during O time? I seem to come down with a slight cold every O time ..


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> I know it can be...
> 
> This opk is from this morning
> 
> https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120130074507.jpg
> 
> Note: In person the T line is darker than the C line
> 
> Wow deff a pos! What about the other couple of pos days? Show those?Click to expand...

CD18
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120118070901.jpg
CD19
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120119063810.jpg
CD20
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120120064531.jpg

and CD23 and 27 I didn't take pics of


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> I know it can be...
> 
> This opk is from this morning
> 
> https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120130074507.jpg
> 
> Note: In person the T line is darker than the C line
> 
> Wow deff a pos! What about the other couple of pos days? Show those?Click to expand...
> 
> CD18
> https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/I20120118070901.jpg
> CD19
> https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120119063810.jpg
> CD20
> https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120120064531.jpg
> 
> and CD23 and 27 I didn't take pics ofClick to expand...

id say out of all of those todays looks darkest!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> I know it can be...
> 
> This opk is from this morning
> 
> https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120130074507.jpg
> 
> Note: In person the T line is darker than the C line
> 
> Wow deff a pos! What about the other couple of pos days? Show those?Click to expand...
> 
> CD18
> https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120118070901.jpg
> CD19
> https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120119063810.jpg
> CD20
> https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120120064531.jpg
> 
> and CD23 and 27 I didn't take pics ofClick to expand...
> 
> id say out of all of those todays looks darkest!Click to expand...

thats what i was thinking to myself


----------



## Stinas

My temp shot up today!!!!!! I'm not goin to lie, it did excite me! Normally around this dpo it starts to slowly go down. Should I be excited? 
Yesterday I passed out on couch for an hour because I couldn't keep eyes open, woke up tired this afternoon and I have a slamming headache. Hmmmm

Liz - feel better! 

Hotpink - I say today is the darkest. Go by today's opk. If you keep getting positives stop testing and just bd every couple days. Your just going to drive yourself crazy.


----------



## ashknowsbest

stinas - your chart looks great! FX'd for you!


----------



## lizlovelust

Stinas said:


> My temp shot up today!!!!!! I'm not goin to lie, it did excite me! Normally around this dpo it starts to slowly go down. Should I be excited?
> Yesterday I passed out on couch for an hour because I couldn't keep eyes open, woke up tired this afternoon and I have a slamming headache. Hmmmm
> 
> Liz - feel better!
> 
> Hotpink - I say today is the darkest. Go by today's opk. If you keep getting positives stop testing and just bd every couple days. Your just going to drive yourself crazy.

Thanks, im trying lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas- your chart looks amazing


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I should be ovulating within the next 24 hours if things stay consistent ... I've been having my temp spike at CD 17 and I'll be there tomorrow. I'm expecting a temp rise tomorrow and if not .... well then hopefully I'll get it within the next 3 days! OH and I BD'd last night and the night before last night so if I did ovulate today or tomorrow then all is timed well! FX'd for my temp rise tomorrow =D


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and I'm not doing OPK's this cycle ... I'm just relying on when I've been Oing in the past .. I'm honestly sick of wasting money on OPK's and everything ....


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

My Soy is here yay just in time for my next cycle to come


----------



## Stinas

I was completely shocked this am when I took my temp. I have a slamming headache all day today...still from last night. Trying not to get excited, but weird that my temp usually goes down by now. 

Hotpink - Yay for Soy!!!

Ash - Yeah, OPKs were a waste of $$ for me too. Totally stresses me out. Drives me nuts!. lol Looks like you are going to O any day now! fx!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Can't wait to wake up tomorrow and temp! FX'd for temp spike!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Me too


----------



## Stinas

Me 3!!! lol
I was really prepared for a bigger drop today....i couldnt believe my eyes lol


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - I was bored so I went through the first page charts....here are some more BFP...

Angeladdie1's Chart

Stefie's Chart

Kissesandhugs's Chart


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thanks so much Stinas

Updating them now


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas said:


> Hotpink - I was bored so I went through the first page charts....here are some more BFP...
> 
> Angeladdie1's Chart
> 
> Stefie's Chart
> 
> Kissesandhugs's Chart

Chart stalker!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa92881 said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Hotpink - I was bored so I went through the first page charts....here are some more BFP...
> 
> Angeladdie1's Chart
> 
> Stefie's Chart
> 
> Kissesandhugs's Chart
> 
> Chart stalker!!!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

:shrug: LOL, I only check once a week on all the charts


----------



## sharnw

Nice chart Stinas!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well, ladies i'm starting to get an cold


----------



## Stinas

Hehe...i told you I was bored lol

I have had a headache allllll day ....i thought when I ate it would get better...nope...same baloney. Plus, my belly has been full of bubbles and making all sorts of weird noises like im hungry or something. Weird. 

Hotpink - Good luck with the cold...I still have mine...cant seem to shake it off...this cough is driving me up the wall...its seriously annoying...god only knows how dh feels lol 

Lisa - Stalking away! hehe


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas I hope My temp goes up tomorrow


----------



## Stinas

You and me both!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm so tired of getting +opks and not Oing it's driving me crazy


----------



## Stinas

Thats why I stopped using them! I just did it a few days this cycle because they were laying around...figured I would get rid of them before next cycle...which hopefully does not come!

They just frustrate me. I am convinced they do not work for everyone!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I starting to think the same thing 6 +opks really come on now


----------



## Lisa92881

Another low temp for me today....come on eggie!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Low temp for me too. Maybe tomorrow :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Small temp rise for me


----------



## lizlovelust

Im finally feeling a little better today! Yay!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yay, Liz..


----------



## Stinas

I knew it was too good to be true!! Huge temp drop today....but I only slept about a full hour, hopefully it's just that lol. Oh well I guess. I dont feel like af is coming.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That's what happed to me as well a few sundays ago I didn't use that temp, that sunday was awesome got half of my tattoo done though...


----------



## lizlovelust

I feel like breaking down 5 cycles and still no baby!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Did you test Liz? It is way too early to tell


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Did you test Liz? It is way too early to tell

Oh i know its way too early, im just all emotional today


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Now thats a good sign


----------



## Tallmom2b

Alandsa- congrats!!! 

Stinas- sorry your temp dropped, fx for next cycle! :hugs:

Lisa- how's it going? Do you think you'll O soon? Fx for you:)

I'm still waiting for test results to come back from my blood test. Hopefully I'll hear tomorrow or Thursday:)


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Now thats a good sign

I just feel weird, im still sick with my cold but getting better, no symptoms at all really, but im sure even if i had some this cold is masking them


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That just could be it then


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> That just could be it then

I really hope this is my cycle!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

i hope so too


----------



## Lisa92881

Tallmom2b said:


> Lisa- how's it going? Do you think you'll O soon? Fx for you:)
> 
> I'm still waiting for test results to come back from my blood test. Hopefully I'll hear tomorrow or Thursday:)

Ugh. I don't know. :nope: My low temp again this morning got me hopeful, but my opk today is still super light. Guess it's official, it's too late for Clomid to have worked. Now I'm just hoping I ov on my own!

Good luck with your results!


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> i hope so too

I've missed so many temps this cycle so I can't really go off my chart :dohh:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Af cramps really? there is no way Af is coming now is it?


----------



## ashknowsbest

If you're on CD 31 AF could well be on her way .... my cycles are normally 30-31 days long ... do you normally have longer cycles than that?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh yes long cycle it can be 41-50cd and i Af is on her way my last cycle like this was in July 2011


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wow! Well are you taking anything to shorten your cycle? I think it's better to have a shorter cycle isn't it ... ? I could be wrong!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

No, I'm not taking anything yet I'll be taking Soy next cycle though


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well maybe if you're having cramps and you don't get your period you're preggo =D FX'd


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lol, I took a HPT this morning and it was -


----------



## ashknowsbest

:( sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## lillypink

Hey all, can I join in? :hugs:


----------



## Lisa92881

lillypink said:


> Hey all, can I join in? :hugs:

Welcome! Post the link to your chart so hotpink can add you, and of course so we can stalk it!! :winkwink:


----------



## sharnw

How is everyone today xo


----------



## Stinas

I spoke too soon...looks like AF is on her way...should be here by am. Spotting and slight cramping. Another cycle gone....at least it was shorter.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lillypink said:


> Hey all, can I join in? :hugs:

Welcome, Sure you can All I need is you FF Chart URL


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa92881 said:


> lillypink said:
> 
> 
> Hey all, can I join in? :hugs:
> 
> Welcome! Post the link to your chart so hotpink can add you, and of course so we can stalk it!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yay! Another Chart to Stalk :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas said:


> I spoke too soon...looks like AF is on her way...should be here by am. Spotting and slight cramping. Another cycle gone....at least it was shorter.

Sorry AF came, But Yay for a shorter cycle.


----------



## Stinas

AF is not here yet, but feels like the bitch is on her way. Light spotting as of now.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Have you tested yet?


----------



## Stinas

No. I just figured the temp drop says it all. 
Why you think I still have a shot?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas said:


> No. I just figured the temp drop says it all.
> Why you think I still have a shot?

Well, you do know that some women spot and some don't and is still preggo, but if AF is here this morning then well you know :cry:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well, ladies My temp has shot up high this morning and this morning at 1am I was still cramping like AF way on the way still am and at the time then I got dizzy and vomitted and then this morning after DH put on his Spray made me what to vomit again and I'm still have that feeling as on now.


----------



## lizlovelust

I feel so weird today, ive lost weight but seems like my tummie is bloated, im not even close to AF yet! Not sure whats going on?


----------



## Stinas

The wicked witch has come to greet me once again. How lucky am I?! Oh well. Time for testing!

Hotpink - I don't think you even O, but did you try a test just in case? Sometimes the first day of af I get super sick with cramps but at the same time she's flowing out. 

Liz - way too early for anything.


----------



## lizlovelust

Stinas said:


> The wicked witch has come to greet me once again. How lucky am I?! Oh well. Time for testing!
> 
> Hotpink - I don't think you even O, but did you try a test just in case? Sometimes the first day of af I get super sick with cramps but at the same time she's flowing out.
> 
> Liz - way too early for anything.

I wonder why im so bloated in my tummie then... sure is weird!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas said:


> The wicked witch has come to greet me once again. How lucky am I?! Oh well. Time for testing!
> 
> Hotpink - I don't think you even O, but did you try a test just in case? Sometimes the first day of af I get super sick with cramps but at the same time she's flowing out.
> 
> Liz - way too early for anything.

Stinas I Oed on cd29 for sure


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hotpink mom- I'm happy you ovulated finally! Maybe the cramping is ovulation?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ash- I hope it just from Ovulation.


----------



## sharnw

Im happy you O'd Hotpink Mom!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

sharnw said:


> Im happy you O'd Hotpink Mom!

Me too, Hopefully SI (soy) will help next cycle that if AF shows


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - Yay for O! If you keep cramping I would go to the doctor though.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh, I will for sure


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA0ODUtMS5qcGc.jpg
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA0ODQtMy5qcGc.jpg
what do you think?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I think I see something on the last one


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I think I see something on the last one

Yea thats what i thought too, DB says he sees it too, i hope its not an evil evap


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope It not either Now take one with FMU


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I guess I'm not Oing this cycle. Oh well.


----------



## mommabear7633

Hi i am new to this forum and have been trying to concieve for 25 months which has obviously been distressing.Im a mum to a seven year old daughter and she desperatley wants a brother or sister so she is equally fed up of waiting.I am currently 3 days late for period and am usually a reg 28 day cycle but last month i spotted for 3 days,heavy 2 then spotted 1 day before finishing,neg preg tests last month and days ago,does anybody think there is still a chance i could be pregnant.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ash do you use Opk's hun?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

mommabear7633 said:


> Hi i am new to this forum and have been trying to concieve for 25 months which has obviously been distressing.Im a mum to a seven year old daughter and she desperatley wants a brother or sister so she is equally fed up of waiting.I am currently 3 days late for period and am usually a reg 28 day cycle but last month i spotted for 3 days,heavy 2 then spotted 1 day before finishing,neg preg tests last month and days ago,does anybody think there is still a chance i could be pregnant.

Welcome mommabear do you have you chart URL I think you can't post right now since you are new.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I used them just not this cycle. Didn't feel like spending the money on them. I've been consistent the last 3 months do I thought it would be fine. Also my FS said that as long as I BDed every other day CD 12-20 I'd be fine and I didn't get all of those days in but i got enough in I think. I just think I may not ovulate this cycle.

Opks stress me out more then they help.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ashknowsbest said:


> Yeah I used them just not this cycle. Didn't feel like spending the money on them. I've been consistent the last 3 months do I thought it would be fine. Also my FS said that as long as I BDed every other day CD 12-20 I'd be fine and I didn't get all of those days in but i got enough in I think. I just think I may not ovulate this cycle.
> 
> Opks stress me out more then they help.

Yeah, I know what you mean about that.


----------



## lizlovelust

So I think it was an evil evap, ugh!
No line on this mornings test.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Awe, I'm sorry Liz wait a few days then test again relax remember


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Awe, I'm sorry Liz wait a few days then test again relax remember

Yea i suppose its still early, only 8DPO


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Awe, I'm sorry Liz wait a few days then test again relax remember
> 
> Yea i suppose its still early, only 8DPOClick to expand...

I say to test tomorrow with FMU though :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I called my FS this morning and they're going to call me back but I called because if I'm not going to ovulate this cycle I at least want to have my clomid before my next AF starts that way I can take it next cycle instead of just missing out on my February cycle! If he doesn't let me do that, I'm going to be so angry! I'm sure he will though since we were going to try something different after this cycle anyways! 

This cycle is a dud! That sucks!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ash that temp rise is coming FX for you hun


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I hope so but if not then I'll be prepared because I called my FS and I have a consult with him next Friday to talk about what's next so if he puts me on Clomid I won't miss next cycle! I'm excited but still annoyed at my cycle!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

It better safe than sorry


----------



## Stinas

I finally got my butt in gear...tom I get CD3 bloods drawn and tuesday I go in for an HSG! Shockingly I am excited...as weird as it sounds I feel like im finally making progress! 

Liz - There is something on the last one, but dont trust it...take a FRER with FMU tom! fx!

Ash - You still have time to O! Looks like your body is gearing up for it...temps are super low! Keep on BD! 

mommabear - Do you have a chart? I would wait a week and if you dont get your period test again, if negative, go to the doctor.


----------



## lillypink

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a035c/
Here's my chart all, looking forward to joining you all in our TTC journey! :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Welcome Lilly


----------



## lizlovelust

CD23,, 6DPO possible inplantation dip??? Tmi i have the worst diahrea today and weird cramps going on, and im super irritable, maybe its just cause im sick?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> CD23,, 6DPO possible inplantation dip??? Tmi i have the worst diahrea today and weird cramps going on, and im super irritable, maybe its just cause im sick?

:happydance: hope it is implantation FX for you hun

I know how you feel I'm not doing/feeling so will either


----------



## scerena

:hi: all :)
Stinas- please let u know how you get on :)

Hotpink- yay you finally ovulated I bet you feel relieved!

Liz- symptoms sound good :) fx'd


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yes scerena, I do

It's so confusing though when i have 2 different charting site one says 6dpo and ff says 3dpo grr


----------



## lizlovelust

I hope it's because I'm pregnant and not because I'm sick, I did go into the doctor yesterday though cause I couldn't stand the preasure in my face and head anymore, so much preasure it was making my top teeth hurt! Turns out I have a sinus infection! So he gave me a Zpack and said it wont harm the baby if I were to be pregnant. 

Today I'm super sleepy, I still feel irritable as all hell, I'm having mild cramping, I dont' feel like eating anything at all


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Liz-That sounds so promising FX


----------



## lizlovelust

I hope so, my face is hurting so bad cause of my sinus infection right now too, ugh!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Get some rest hun


----------



## Stinas

Got bloodwork today! Tue HSG...and then im on a mission this cycle!!! I am determined this cycle!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas are you going to up the dose on soy?


----------



## Stinas

No...last time I took 3 (240mg) pills AF came on early...so I am going to stick to 160mg. I had a shorter cycle so thats a plus. 

How much are you going to take?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Cd3/4 50mg Cd5/6 100mg Cd7 150mg or Cd3/4 100gm, Cd5/6 150mg Cd7 200mg


----------



## lizlovelust

Looks like me and the DB are no longer together so I'll see you ladies some other year or whaever if I ever find another man....It was nice knowing you ladies.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OMG, What is going on Liz? What happened?


----------



## lizlovelust

It doesn't matter anymore, I'm over it and I can't deal with it anymore...


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - I always figured 50mg wont do anything, but thats just me. 

Liz - Sorry to hear that...but if your on and off again maybe you should re think the baby thing. A baby is forever to a mother, a boyfriend...not always.


----------



## sharnw

Hello ladies! 

I have a question to ask.. 

I took my temp this morning, same time as always, aka 5.30am, but today's Saturday and was planning on sleeping in.. I accidentally fell asleep with the bbt in my mouth! WOOPS!!

So i woke up at 7.30am and found the bbt under my pillow, turned it on and it read 36.39 right away, as soon as I turned it on.... Would this be my reading? Or mark as inaccurate???


----------



## ashknowsbest

I agree with stinas on the boyfriend thing. Having a baby with someone that you're on and off with might not be that smart because it's really not fair to a child to have a broken family god forbid something happened between you two like it already did. We're here for you Liz if you want to talk! I just can imagine (my mother was a single parent) that having a child and not having someone to help can be very tough and you may not want that.

:hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Hugs to you Liz.. So sorry to hear :hug:


----------



## lizlovelust

he appologized, i think we are fine now, bad argument


----------



## ashknowsbest

Liz how long have you and you DB been together?


----------



## sharnw

lizlovelust said:


> he appologized, i think we are fine now, bad argument

I hope everything works out for the best :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Sharnw - yes, that will be your temp. My bbt saves the last temp recorded when turning it on. Pretty helpful. 

Liz - bringing a child into the world is a big thing. Im not one to judge, but looks like you need to seriously think things through. It's not like he can just say hey, I change my mind about being a father or vice versa. Once it's here your the one that's life changes the most. As ash said, being a single mother is not easy. It's. It fair for the child. If your on and off again, your simply not ready for a lifetime commitment of a child. Sorry for sounding mean, but the truth huts sometimes.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas said:


> Sharnw - yes, that will be your temp. My bbt saves the last temp recorded when turning it on. Pretty helpful.
> 
> Liz - bringing a child into the world is a big thing. Im not one to judge, but looks like you need to seriously think things through. It's not like he can just say hey, I change my mind about being a father or vice versa. Once it's here your the one that's life changes the most. As ash said, being a single mother is not easy. It's. It fair for the child. If your on and off again, your simply not ready for a lifetime commitment of a child. Sorry for sounding mean, but the truth huts sometimes.

I agree


----------



## scerena

:dance: ACCORDING TO FF I OVULATED ON WEDNESDAY :happydance: so I puy my positive opk in after I got my crosshairs and the o day stayed the same :) Im officially 3dpo yay! So Happy!
X


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I think maybe I finally ovulated maybe on CD 19 or 20 and im just getting a slow rise?

Stinas - I couldn't agree more. Nicely said.


----------



## sharnw

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I think maybe I finally ovulated maybe on CD 19 or 20 and im just getting a slow rise?
> 
> Stinas - I couldn't agree more. Nicely said.

Yay for TWW!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks sharnw


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Nice scerena and ash Glad to hear you two Oed finally

AFM I got my crosshairs and 4dpo


----------



## Lisa92881

Hooray for ov hotpink, ash, and scerena! I am officially jealous!! :haha:

Liz - I agree with what's already been said, lots of luck girlie.


----------



## Lisa92881

Oooh! Girls maybe your ov is rubbing off on me! Just did an opk and it's darker than they have been, plus I had a tiny bit of ewcm yesterday. I hope I hope I hope!!


----------



## Stinas

Yay for all the ladies in the TWW!!!! Fx to you all!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas are you taking soy again this cycle?


----------



## lizlovelust

im 10DPO and i feel exhausted today but got loads of good deep sleep last night. Im also having weird mild cramping and weird twinges, a little nausea, just feel weird and bloaded


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:test:


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> :test:

I did this morning and it's a BFN :dohh:


----------



## ashknowsbest

lisa - I hope we're rubbing off on you and you get your temp rise tomorrow! I don't want you to be too far behind me so we can be cycle buddies again and maybe even bump buddies!


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - No, I am going to skip this cycle. The ladies over in the soy & HSG thread told me to do it natural due to the HSG. So I figured I would give it a try. I want to see if the HSG will help me O earlier. I have no problem gearing up to O, but for some reason I gear up to O and stay there for a while until I finally get that temp rise and O. Maybe something is blocking a tube or something ? I dont know...just guessing here. 

You decide on your dose?


----------



## lizlovelust

So im 10DPO today and im having mild cramps, some are a little sharper than others, its way too eArly for AF...:shrug:


----------



## lizlovelust

So im 10DPO today and im having mild cramps, some are a little sharper than others, its way too eArly for AF...:shrug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lizlovelust - ok just test.


----------



## Stinas

Liz - No need for double posts...we saw it the first time...TEST!!! If you get a BFN, WAIT...then test again. Remember... Patience is a virtue.

Ash - Looks like you may have O ?


----------



## Lisa92881

ashknowsbest said:


> lisa - I hope we're rubbing off on you and you get your temp rise tomorrow! I don't want you to be too far behind me so we can be cycle buddies again and maybe even bump buddies!

Well it looks like I'll be joining you in the TWW in a few days! My opk was positive late tonight, like 11 pm, not sure if I should mark it as positive for today or tomorrow? So hopefully I'll ov soon. Yay! Maybe this cycle isn't a lost cause after all! :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas- going to take cd3/4 100mg cd5/6 150mg cd7 200mg


----------



## lizlovelust

Sorry didnt know i posted it twice, i did test this morning but it was negative. Sorry ill stop posting for a while, im just getting on everyones nerves, sorry ladies.


----------



## momwannabe81

Honey ur not, I'm sure she was a joking about the double post. I do it all the time lol.


----------



## momwannabe81

afm cp was open but no positive opk. I go from last cycle with loads of pos to this cycle none, but i know i'm fixing to O. Tomorrow have u/s to check my follicles. Wonder if they can see anything if I O between now and then!?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

momwannabe81 said:


> Honey ur not, I'm sure she was a joking about the double post. I do it all the time lol.

I agree, I double post sometime too:haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - I do think I Oed but I did forget to temp this morning since we're in the city and it's been hectic!! I think I did though and we BDed two days before O so it's not ideal but it is what it is. I'm pretty sure I saw this percentage chart for conception and it tells you what your percentage of success is each day before O and I'm pretty sure two days before and 1 day before are the highest percentage. So fingers crossed that it was enough and I get my BFP this time!! I know a lot of people who stopped worrying and when they were busy and barely BDed got preggo so I have hope :) 

Lisa - in happy you're not having a wasted cycle!!! And me too!! I was worried for a few days. Annnnnd I'll have a buddy to go crazy with during the TWW :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

this morning I had greenish yellowish creamy cm but the thing is i never had this before


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well greenish or yellow could mean infection so just monitor it carefully.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ashknowsbest said:


> Well greenish or yellow could mean infection so just monitor it carefully.

:cry: Infection? Well, I don't hurt down there or anything so :shrug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah if you google greenish yellow cm it'll explain it more.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Okay thanks Ash


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Read this thread

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a5770065/green-yellowish_cm_on_dpo_11._what_does_that_mean


----------



## Lisa92881

ashknowsbest said:


> Lisa - in happy you're not having a wasted cycle!!! And me too!! I was worried for a few days. Annnnnd I'll have a buddy to go crazy with during the TWW :haha:

Yes, when going crazy it's best to have someone to go crazy with you!! :winkwink:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - :hugs: 

Hotpinkmom - like I said it could be pregnancy but monitor it just in case.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ashknowsbest said:


> Lisa - :hugs:
> 
> Hotpinkmom - like I said it could be pregnancy but monitor it just in case.

Oh I am thanks


----------



## Stinas

Liz - I was not trying to be mean.

Momwannabe - Thats an interesting question.! I wonder if they could tell if you will O or Od. Ask!

Ash - I did hear the same thing...we probably read the same thread! I think its better to bd the few days before. Yeah, not worrying is the best. Im going to try that approach this cycle...im just sooo tired of worrying. I see everyone that once they let it all go, they do get preg the same cycle. Lets see! 
I can imagine how super crazy it is in the city today of all days. All this football madness. Im going to my BIN house to "watch the game"...in other words...EAT! lol There will be like 70 of us there...he puts out a crazy spread of food...i cant wait lol I sound like i weigh a million pounds...can you tell I didnt have breakfast/lunch? :dohh:

Lisa - Im sooo happy to see your cycles being normal!!! yay! 

Hotpink - I would keep an eye on that.

As for me...im just hanging around...waiting for tuesdays HSG....I turned off my temping alarm because I decided im just lazy to temp for the next few days. Giving myself a bit of a temp break. I dont think it matters right now anyways...too early for any chart action.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - relaxing is nice. I feel like you in the sense that I'm so sick of worrying at this point and relaxing might really do the trick so that's what I'm doing :) as far as the Super Bowl I'm like you. I can't really stand football but I loooove to eat at the parties :) have a great time at your BIL's!! And I don't think there is anything wrong with taking a break from temping early in your cycle.


----------



## Lisa92881

Patriots better win this thing...or hubby is going to be mighty cranky and forced to BD against his will!! :rofl:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ha he should want to do something fun if his team loses! It will put him in a better mood :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Hahaha. If not, I'll just bribe him with the cupcakes I'm making. MMMMM they smell good.


----------



## Stinas

Ash - Yeah, not a fan of football myself...cant stand it actually. I just find it funny how many people have become Giants fans overnight. Its like the whole tri-state area is all of a sudden Giants fans...even dunkin donuts! lol

Lisa - lol ....mmmm cupcakes....my fav!


----------



## lizlovelust

I have no idea if im even PG... I dont have any symptoms today besides sore breasts :(


----------



## lizlovelust

Its weird, i also feel likesuper moist "down there"..... And im not turned on or anything

I also had a mild waveof nauseain thecara few min. Ago


----------



## Stinas

Lisa - Hope DH is not too upset that those Giants won! BD is a must regardless lol

Liz - I have come to the realization sore bbs means nothing. I have had them from O to AF, 10dpo to af, a day before af, and not at all....so i think it means nothing, at least for my body. Since you tested BFN today, I would just ignore all the "symptoms"...if you dont get AF in the next few days or so, test again...until then...relax and try not to read into every "different" thing your body does. It just makes you go crazy...totally not worth it....trust me.

Hope everyone had a great superbowl...and hopefully won some $$ in pools!


----------



## sharnw

Hotpink_Mom said:


> this morning I had greenish yellowish creamy cm but the thing is i never had this before

If there's an off smell to it an you have alot of it, then yes go get checked.

I sometimes get, yellow off, green tinge to my cm, Mid tww. Dont stress :)
I got checked out just because of it. My results came back normal!


----------



## lizlovelust

Stinas said:


> Lisa - Hope DH is not too upset that those Giants won! BD is a must regardless lol
> 
> Liz - I have come to the realization sore bbs means nothing. I have had them from O to AF, 10dpo to af, a day before af, and not at all....so i think it means nothing, at least for my body. Since you tested BFN today, I would just ignore all the "symptoms"...if you dont get AF in the next few days or so, test again...until then...relax and try not to read into every "different" thing your body does. It just makes you go crazy...totally not worth it....trust me.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great superbowl...and hopefully won some $$ in pools!

I havent actually tested at all today, been too busy, last i tested was yesterday morning.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

sharnw said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> this morning I had greenish yellowish creamy cm but the thing is i never had this before
> 
> If there's an off smell to it an you have alot of it, then yes go get checked.
> 
> I sometimes get, yellow off, green tinge to my cm, Mid tww. Dont stress :)
> I got checked out just because of it. My results came back normal!Click to expand...

Thanks hun 

AFM I do not have it anymore and there was no off smell to it :shrug: I don't know I just never had it before so I asked you ladies 

But anyway I went to bed early last night 9pm and woke up with some nightsweats 4am I felt hot inside but to the touch i was fine then woke again at 5:30am feeling hot again and I'm trying to wait to test only 6dpo:dohh:


----------



## lizlovelust

Im 12DPO and BFN :(


----------



## Lisa92881

lizlovelust said:


> Im 12DPO and BFN :(

Sounds like you're just stressing yourself out and getting upset everytime you see a bfn. Why not just take a break for a few days. :hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hot pink- chart is looking good so far! 

Lisa- Looks like you are gearing up for O! It IS almost the full moon! Tomorrow is the full moon, it's crazy how that effects women's cycles :wacko:

Stinas- On to another cycle huh? Fx for you this cycle is it for you :hugs:

Lizlovelust- breath :winkwink: FX for you :thumbup:

Still no word from the doc for my baseline blood test. They said they would call today, but no word yet. Getting sick of waiting :coffee: they said they'd call with results wed or thurs. of last week, so I called on friday wondering why no one called and the doc. was gone that day. Sigh...

Hope all is well with everyone :dust:


----------



## lj0910

Hi,
Im new here, Im 34 and DP is 42 and we have been trying to conceive for 5 months now and im so glad ive come across this site where i can share feelings with other women in same position.
Currently on about 8DPO but feel the usual AF symptoms coming on so guess we're out forthis month. The thing that is confusing me is that on an ovulation calendar it forecast my fertile time as 26-28th Jan but I got a +OPK on the 22nd.....who knows which is best to go by??? Please xx


----------



## momwannabe81

Tallmom2b said:


> Hot pink- chart is looking good so far!
> 
> Lisa- Looks like you are gearing up for O! It IS almost the full moon! Tomorrow is the full moon, it's crazy how that effects women's cycles :wacko:
> 
> Stinas- On to another cycle huh? Fx for you this cycle is it for you :hugs:
> 
> Lizlovelust- breath :winkwink: FX for you :thumbup:
> 
> Still no word from the doc for my baseline blood test. They said they would call today, but no word yet. Getting sick of waiting :coffee: they said they'd call with results wed or thurs. of last week, so I called on friday wondering why no one called and the doc. was gone that day. Sigh...
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone :dust:


What does the moon do to cycles??? I'm hoping to O soon my follicles measured 17-23 so fx i O soon and maybe multiples :blush:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Welcome lj0910 but as soon as you get 10 post you can copy your FF URL and I can add you to the list

Tallmom thanks hun this cycle has looked good, but I am relaxing the TWW going crazy without testing


----------



## lj0910

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Welcome lj0910 but as soon as you get 10 post you can copy your FF URL and I can add you to the list
> 
> Tallmom thanks hun this cycle has looked good, but I am relaxing the TWW going crazy without testing

thanks and i now show my complete ignorance by asking what a FF URL is?:blush:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Fertilityfriend.com


----------



## lj0910

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Fertilityfriend.com


ahhh of course thanks


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lj0910 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Fertilityfriend.com
> 
> 
> ahhh of course thanksClick to expand...

Your welcome hun


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - HIiii!!!! Sorry they havent given you answers yet. I am in the same boat...but I just did my blood tests on friday. Whats next for you? Are they going to give you clomid? 
I go in for my HSG tom. Nervous, but ready to clean out the tubes! No soy for me this cycle...ladies said just to try a natural cycle, see what the HSG does for me.

Full moon ...hmmm...Hope it does wonders this cycle!


----------



## Tallmom2b

momwannabe81 said:


> What does the moon do to cycles??? I'm hoping to O soon my follicles measured 17-23 so fx i O soon and maybe multiples :blush:

I didn't really know why, just that I knew it had an effect on some women's cycles. So I googled it, I found this on Wikipedia: (I found it pretty relevant to my situation. I have a big window in my bedroom that lets in a lot of light)

"Nightlighting and the moon
See also: Culture and menstruation and Lunar effect
The word "menstruation" is etymologically related to "moon". The terms "menstruation" and "menses" are derived from the Latin mensis (month), which in turn relates to the Greek mene (moon) and to the roots of the English words month and moon.
Some authors believe historically, women in traditional societies without nightlighting ovulated with the full moon and menstruated with the new moon, and one author documents the controversial attempts to use the association to improve the Rhythm Method of regulating conception.[66][68]
A few studies in both humans and other animals have found that artificial light at night does influence the menstrual cycle in humans and the estrus cycle in mice (cycles are more regular in the absence of artificial light at night). It has also been suggested that bright light exposure in the morning promotes more regular cycles. One author has suggested that sensitivity of women's cycles to nightlighting is caused by nutritional deficiencies of certain vitamins and minerals.
Some studies show a correlation between the human menstrual cycle and the lunar cycle."


----------



## sharnw

9 dpo and tested a miserable bfn today. is this too early?? lol that is a silly question, even i know that answer :) .. Hope to hold out to 13 dpo...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Nice research Tallmom


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

sharnw said:


> 9 dpo and tested a miserable bfn today. is this too early?? lol that is a silly question, even i know that answer :) .. Hope to hold out to 13 dpo...

I gave in too 6dpo and BFN


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas - Good luck tomorrow, it will be over before you know it!! :hugs:

Tallmom - Yup I think today or tomorrow will be ov day. Get this - I was playing with the website that calculates due date based on ovulation. If I ovulate tomorrow my due date would be Halloween. I hate Halloween, always have. :dohh:Figures right?! LOL. Just my luck. Maybe someone up above wants to give me a reason to like it? :haha: Interesting stuff about the moon. Hey, I'll take whatever help I can get!! :winkwink: I have been wearing my moonstone too!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Don't think I'm crazy or am I seeing things? This 6dpo

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120206170624.jpg
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120206170729.jpg
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120206170746.jpg


----------



## sharnw

I see a FAAIINNNTTT line :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

that was the second test today


----------



## sharnw

Wow i cant wait to see more pics


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'll test again With FMU


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - Its superrrrrr early, but I hope you get it this time!!! There is something in that second pic! fx!


----------



## momwannabe81

Agree I can see something on second pic FX its not an evap.
Afm I think I Oed this evening. Cervix/uterus was sore and my ovaries felt like they were fixing to explode. More pressure then pain. But something was going on.


----------



## sharnw

momwannabe81 said:


> Agree I can see something on second pic FX its not an evap.
> Afm I think I Oed this evening. Cervix/uterus was sore and my ovaries felt like they were fixing to explode. More pressure then pain. But something was going on.

Oh yuck i had that this cycle, painful, and it was sore when we bd and also when i had to pee... You definitely know your O'ing hey :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Do you girls think I could have ovulated yesterday instead of 3 days ago?


----------



## ginny83

Hi ladies, hope I can join you all 

I have a 12 month old boy and this is our first cycle ttc#2. This is also my first time charting and I'm planning on using OPKs.

I usually spot for a couple of days before/after AF, so it's also my first time thinking of my AF starting when I actually see red.

Just a quick question as a newbie charter - I started getting a sore throat the other day and yesterday I woke up having a fever. I still put my temps in, but yesterday's temp is way higher than the rest - would that mean charting's not going to work for me this month?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ginny83 said:


> Hi ladies, hope I can join you all
> 
> I have a 12 month old boy and this is our first cycle ttc#2. This is also my first time charting and I'm planning on using OPKs.
> 
> I usually spot for a couple of days before/after AF, so it's also my first time thinking of my AF starting when I actually see red.
> 
> Just a quick question as a newbie charter - I started getting a sore throat the other day and yesterday I woke up having a fever. I still put my temps in, but yesterday's temp is way higher than the rest - would that mean charting's not going to work for me this month?

Welcome :hi:
I think the warmer you get the better your chances I believe but I could be wrong :shrug:


----------



## Lisa92881

ashknowsbest said:


> Do you girls think I could have ovulated yesterday instead of 3 days ago?

Looks like your temp had already spiked, making it unlikely that you ov yesterday. Anything is possible though! Are you asking cause of your chart, or cause of ov pains??


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ash- I think FF is right. I'd say, give or take a day or two:)

Hotpink- i do see a veeeeery faint line:) fx it gets darker!!

When I was looking up how the moon affects our cycles I came across taking Maca for fertility. It's a super food so I could take it with other medications, IF my doc decides to go that route (they never called yesterday, grrrr) anyway, Maca is suppost to balance hormones and it's good for guys too. Here's the link: https://Www.raworganicmaca.info/shop/raw-organic-red-maca-powder-1-kg/


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

AFM Higher temp today then yesterday YAY


----------



## ashknowsbest

Because of chart :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom you sure are researching alot just like I do :haha:


----------



## lizlovelust

I am CD30, 13DPO, BFN still, my temp dropped a little teeny bit but not by a lot, I'm having lots and lots of gas, im bloated beyond bloated, my breasts are so sore, especially my nipples, I'm also having mild dull cramps for the last two days now...

:shrug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Liz maybe you Oed later then what FF is saying because your not temping every day hun


----------



## ashknowsbest

Alright thanks tallmom ! I figured it was correct but I can't help it when it jumps so much, it makes me think I just Oed. I'm not really stressed about it though! Relaxed cycle this month since I'm moving =D


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink, that could be, but my pos OPK was CD16 for sure.

I took some photos of my HPTs

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA1NjAuanBn.jpghttps://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA1NTktMS5qcGc.jpg


----------



## Tallmom2b

Pink-Your chart is looking good! 

Ya, I'm feeling pretty helpless lately, so I'm trying to find answers on my own, especially since my doc has been blowing me off. I just called and they yet again promised me someone would call me today. I almost started crying on the phone, I guess I'm just frustrated, I want answers and waiting 60 or 70 days to O is SO hard. 
I'm going to buy some Maca when I get paid. Trying to stay proactive.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lizlovelust - it's definitely more accurate when you temp everyday that way you can see what they're actually doing, wether they keep rising or if they fall and what not. I say relax this cycle and then next cycle just make sure you get that temp everyday at the same time =D


----------



## lizlovelust

I do temp at the same time when I'm able to temp.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I agree with Ash Liz Temping every day IS THE IMPORTANT PART


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah it's a commitment when you decide to do it. =D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom2b said:


> Pink-Your chart is looking good!
> 
> Ya, I'm feeling pretty helpless lately, so I'm trying to find answers on my own, especially since my doc has been blowing me off. I just called and they yet again promised me someone would call me today. I almost started crying on the phone, I guess I'm just frustrated, I want answers and waiting 60 or 70 days to O is SO hard.
> I'm going to buy some Maca when I get paid. Trying to stay proactive.

If I was you I would have already been to the dr. office and told them I've been wait for my test And I want to know them right now


----------



## Tallmom2b

Luckily he called me back after calling them early this morning. My levels are normal.
He wants to induce menstruation if nothing has happened by CD35. Then he wants me to try clomid. I'm a little nervous about forcing my body that way, but I don't know what else to do. Has anyone ever had an artificially induced period? :shrug: 
So I have until the end of this month to wait until the next step.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That's amazing new Tallmom Maybe this will be it for you


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink_Mom said:


> That's amazing new Tallmom Maybe this will be it for you

I hope so! I get paranoid about taking the artificial stuff. I worry about the side effects. But I need to do something, he said the odds of an old egg being viable is very low :cry: So even though I am finally Oing, it's very unlikely that it could be fertilized, or if it did it would probably not take :nope: which happened to me this past august (chemical pregnancy)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Awe, Hun I hope this is it for you FX


----------



## lizlovelust

I think im out, i feel like AF is on her way, mild cramping, really sore breasts, and irritability, and hardcore craving chocolate :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

sorry to hear that lizlovelust but there's always next month!


----------



## scerena

Tallmom2b said:


> Luckily he called me back after calling them early this morning. My levels are normal.
> He wants to induce menstruation if nothing has happened by CD35. Then he wants me to try clomid. I'm a little nervous about forcing my body that way, but I don't know what else to do. Has anyone ever had an artificially induced period? :shrug:
> So I have until the end of this month to wait until the next step.

:hi: hun!
I have had provera to induce my period before and I found it fine. I have also taken clomid previously so if you have any questions then please feel free to ask...
Hopefully this will shorten your cycles and get you ovulating :) This will be it for you hopefully hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Stinas

Ash - I also think FF is right

ginny83 - Welcome!! I would discard that temp(there is a discard button right next to temp input) and in the notes section write that you had a cold/fever so you can remember why you did it. 

Liz - Just because you got a +OPK does not mean you are going to O for sure in the next 12-48hrs. You could gear up and fail....happens often to many people, myself included. Temping every day can confirm it. You just need to stop testing for a while...you should just really wait until AF is due, give or take a couple days longer and test if she does not arrive. 

Tallmom - Im glad they finally called you back! That pisses me off when they take their sweet old time! ASses!!! grr! lol I had to take a pill years ago to start my period....it was like 10yrs ago, so I have no clue what it was called. 
I know it sounds bad, but I guess it cant hurt to try it! I would say do the clomid and if you dont like it just stop. Im not a fan of artificial stuff either, but we are special and need the extra little bump of help. Think of it as a positive thing! 

As for me...I had my HSG today. Not going to lie, it did hurt, but was over in a flash. I have no clue if my tubes were blocked, doc flew the coop...I guess I will have to wait and see.


----------



## scerena

Stinas- Was the pain bareable? I had mine last year and mine was extremely painful but that was because I recently found out during my op that one of my tubes was blocked (but now its unblocked) The doc should have told you the outcome there and then... Did the nurse tell you how to find out??? Did they show you the screen whilst they done it?? Fx'd everything is fine for you :hugs: xx


----------



## lizlovelust

Gah, well AF is due friday so i guess we will see huh? :(


----------



## Lisa92881

Tallmom2b said:


> Luckily he called me back after calling them early this morning. My levels are normal.
> He wants to induce menstruation if nothing has happened by CD35. Then he wants me to try clomid. I'm a little nervous about forcing my body that way, but I don't know what else to do. Has anyone ever had an artificially induced period? :shrug:
> So I have until the end of this month to wait until the next step.

It's scary but toally worth it! I took Provera to end my ridiculously long 123 day cycle, and my body seemed to kind of re-set itself after that. The next cycle I ov'd late, but did ov on my own. When I first started TTC I didn't think I'd ever want, or need, so much extra help to get my BFP. But I've learned a lot along the way, and unfortunately not everyone's body works perfectly. But there are lots of perfect babies born thanks to medical intervention. :) Clomid would be good for you to shorten and regulate your cycles, giving you more chances to try to get your BFP, and making it easier to time BD perfectly.


----------



## Stinas

scerena - It was bearable. Pain was there and I wanted to puke it hurt, but it was over soo fast it didnt matter really. Nope, the doc said nothing at all! He was gone before I even sat up!!! I am very disappointed with my luck in doctors lately. They just want to hear themselves talk and say their normal speeches but not shut up to hear what you have to say/ask. The nurse told me she cant really tell me about my chart, the doc goes over it...then she sent me on my merry way. I have to call my OB tom to schedule an apt. I have the films from my scan, but I have no clue whats going on in them. i would imagine as a doctor if seeing a blockage he would say it right away, but then again, with my luck he wouldnt. 
After I see the OB I am thinking of changing docs next month once my new insurance kicks in. The doc I wanted to see originally does not take my current insurance, but will take the new one. He is a very close family friends doc and comes highly recommended. I guess we shall see.


----------



## Stinas

Ladies....anyone know about Prolactin levels? I have to go re-do my bloodwork on monday. I guess I ate too late, so I need to make sure I fast this time she said. I hope its just that.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I know almost everything about prolactin levels. I'm on medication because my prolactin is high!


----------



## Lisa92881

Haha, I was just about to say, ask Ashley....but here you are!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lol yeah, I'll answer any questions you have stinas, as long as I know the answer!


----------



## Stinas

lol 
I dont know whats going on yet...the ob receptionist called me today telling me I need to come in and re-do my bloods because of the Prolactin levels. She said make sure you dont eat this time...no cheese or...bread I think she said....I probably did eat...what else is new...i cant remember. I go to bed super late, so I figured, "whats an apple going to do"...but i think I ate a little icecream lol 

I hope it turns out normal. What happens if its too low or too high?


----------



## ashknowsbest

well prolactin is very rarely low because normal levels are 2.6 - 25 so normally it's too high and if it's too high they try to find out why it's too high. My FS ordered an MRI of my brain and they found an adenoma (which is like a cluster of cells, like a tumor, except they are always benign) on my pituitary gland which is causing it to produce too much prolactin, hence raising my levels above normal. I'm on .25mg of medication every Friday and my levels are perfect now! 

Sometimes people can have high prolactin without having the adenoma but that's one of the first things they check for. Some doctors I have read will put people on the medication without checking for the adenoma but I wouldn't want to do that ... I'd rather find out what's causing the levels rather than just take medication and not know! 

It's really a common thing, I'm pretty sure I read that like 1 in 1000 people have a pituitary adenoma (that's the medical term for it) and it's easily fixable. When my FS found that I had that and he called me he said that if I were to have any fertility problem this is the best one to have because it's very easily fixable! 

Don't worry, you'll be fine! Do you know what your levels were? The first time I had my tested my doctor forgot to tell me not to eat and they were 50 and then when I went back fasting it was 30 so still too high but not ridiculously high! They say that once the levels get under control a woman should get pregnant within a few months! So, we shall see!


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas - When I got my bloodwork done my dr was going through my results with me, saying everything was normal, and was like, "Wait, did we check Prolactin?!"....looked back at the paperwork, saw that my Prolactin was normal too, and said "Darn, that's the easiest thing to fix". :thumbup: So if there is a "problem", sounds like it's easily fixable...and Ash is a great success story for that!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah within 7 weeks my levels went from 35 to 1.6 (I asked since it was lower than normal if that was bad and my doctor said no it's fine because prolactin does fluctuate throughout the day)


----------



## Stinas

Im telling you...i get the quickest talks with these docs...they tell me nothing!! Very upsetting/aggravating! You guys just told me more than a doc has ever told me!!
I have no clue what my levels are. I guess we shall see. Thanks for the info! Makes me feel a ton better!! I had googled it when I came home and got a bit confused.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah it's kind of confusing, thank god I have a great FS. I'm kind of sad to be maybe leaving him! 

I hope you are able to get more info out of your doctors! I would yell at them if I felt I wasn't getting answers or help but I'm very uhm ... demanding of doctors ... I feel like the info they have has to do with my health so they better be able to tell me anything I want to know!


----------



## Lisa92881

Friggin Google. Sometimes I wish it was never invented.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I pissed the ladies off at my FS's office a few weeks ago because I demanded a copy of all of my records and results from tests because I wanted to make sure they weren't lying to me about my results! I know it sounds crazy but I feel like I can't totally trust them. I remember when I got my progesterone tested I asked them what it was they told me it was like 7.4 and then when I got the results, it was only 6.8! I was so pissed!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - don't say that! My OH works for google, he needs to keep his job! I loooove google I use it everyday! Lol. And google pays our bills!


----------



## Lisa92881

:rofl: Ok, let me re-phrase that. I love Google when it gives me the information I want. Better?? Haha.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thats perfect! I'll get my honey to write some code that say : "Read Lisa's mind and give her the answers she wants!" :haha:


----------



## Stinas

your right for being demanding. F that...we pay for insurance for a reason and its not like they are always super busy in there. 
I love google.


----------



## ashknowsbest

that's exactly what I said to my OH about insurance. He's like honey, don't be so mean and demanding, I'm like honey, I will be because our insurance company is paying them the bulk of it and they need to do their jobs!


----------



## Lisa92881

:rofl: Tell your hubby I said thanks in advance!


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: definitely will do!


----------



## Lisa92881

Is anyone online besides the 3 of us?! I love how we're having 2 conversations in separate threads! Hahaha. :wacko:

I wish BnB had chat rooms!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I totally wish they had chat rooms too! And yeah I just thought like ... why are we having 2 different conversations on 2 different threads! Lol.


----------



## Stinas

lol I just noticed that too!


----------



## lizlovelust

My breasts are in so much pain! I keep getting this horrible stabbing pain in my right breast, and they both just ache so bad and hurt to the touch. I've never had them hurt this bad before.:shrug:

They usually hurt before AF, but never this bad...:dohh:

make them stop hurting! Lol:dohh:


----------



## scerena

Stinas- if the film shows a fluid coming out of them (the dye) they are not blocked, I would imagine that if they was blocked then the doc would have told you too, do not worry yourself I was in serious pain and I had a blocked tube yours didnt sound like you was in too much pain and a little pain is normal :hugs:

Liz- sounds like a good sign when will you test?
X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

My temp when even higher this morning and Well here you go

Don't know if you can see it but the line is there 8dpo
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120208062854.jpg
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120208062947.jpg


----------



## Lisa92881

I can't see it, but I believe you! :haha:

Congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I just hope it's not evpo ICs are known for those


----------



## Tallmom2b

Pink- Your chart looks awesome! I didn't see anything on the test though. FX!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Oh, should I ask to see my results? I have an appointment with my doc at the end of the month before they prescribe me anything. I have no idea about details of what they tested.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thanks Tallmom

And Yes I think you can ask to see you results


----------



## lizlovelust

scerena said:


> Stinas- if the film shows a fluid coming out of them (the dye) they are not blocked, I would imagine that if they was blocked then the doc would have told you too, do not worry yourself I was in serious pain and I had a blocked tube yours didnt sound like you was in too much pain and a little pain is normal :hugs:
> 
> Liz- sounds like a good sign when will you test?
> X

Well I tested this morning, still a BFN but I guess we'll see if AF comes?:dohh:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Liz take a FRER


----------



## lizlovelust

My temp went up .1 degree.....
My breasts are still super super super sore! 
I've been super hungry since yesterday, craving chocolate hard core!


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Liz take a FRER

I did a couple days ago and it was a BFN so I've been kind of putting off the FRERs untill I get a pos on an IC:dohh:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Liz take a FRER
> 
> I did a couple days ago and it was a BFN so I've been kind of putting off the FRERs untill I get a pos on an IC:dohh:Click to expand...

See thats what I'm doing now ICs then FRER


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Liz take a FRER
> 
> I did a couple days ago and it was a BFN so I've been kind of putting off the FRERs untill I get a pos on an IC:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> See thats what I'm doing now ICs then FRERClick to expand...

Yea cause if an IC is pos then a FRER would for sure be pos! :flower:

You should try a FRER I think I see a little something on your photos!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yeah, I just went wee and I'm spotting now :cry:


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Yeah, I just went wee and I'm spotting now :cry:

I heard on dr. Oz that lots of women spot the first few months of pregnancy and that they often mistake it for their AF


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just went wee and I'm spotting now :cry:
> 
> I heard on dr. Oz that lots of women spot the first few months of pregnancy and that they often mistake it for their AFClick to expand...

Yeah, I know.. But we will see as the day goes on.


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just went wee and I'm spotting now :cry:
> 
> I heard on dr. Oz that lots of women spot the first few months of pregnancy and that they often mistake it for their AFClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I know.. But we will see as the day goes on.Click to expand...

Aww well FX youll get a BFP!


----------



## lizlovelust

Hmmm 14DPO, super sore breasts still, fatigued,sleeping lots, craving sweets, mild/dull cramping forthepast couple days...BFN stilltoday. i guessill seeifAFshowsup Friday or not! Gail,psycicchick123did tellme id find out in Feb. And id keep getting negativesbut would in fact bepregnant,soi guesswe shallseehuh?


----------



## lizlovelust

Wow so much for the space button working lol


----------



## lizlovelust

Just went to the bathroom, whipped and there was loads of white CM...:shrug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Call your dr Liz see if you can get blood work done


----------



## WantingABubba

Girls, look at my chart please.

I got a dip on 5DPO, which I believe was implantation.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a7569/?i=4614343&

I tested yesterday and got this

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=336814&amp;d=1328646935

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=336830&amp;d=1328648208

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=336832&amp;d=1328648270

I am paranoid as fuck that my 'BFP' was really an evap. I've been testing again and again, and am now 9DPO, and getting BFNs. I keep thinking I see faint lines but no idea if I can, or if I'm imagining it :shrug:


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Call your dr Liz see if you can get blood work done

Think i really could be PG? :wacko:


----------



## lizlovelust

Wantingabu bba i see lines!


----------



## Tallmom2b

I see the lines too wantingabubba:)

Liz- its possible that you might of Od later than what FF is saying. Hang in there, try to
Take your temp everyday, then you'll have more to go on:thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Call your dr Liz see if you can get blood work done
> 
> Think i really could be PG? :wacko:Click to expand...

Blood is the only was to fine out :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Wanting I see the lines


----------



## lizlovelust

Tallmom2b said:


> I see the lines too wantingabubba:)
> 
> Liz- its possible that you might of Od later than what FF is saying. Hang in there, try to
> Take your temp everyday, then you'll have more to go on:thumbup:

I guess I could have? but my OPK was SUPER dark CD17, so I guess I could have Oed two days after that huh? so if so I would be like 12DPO...:shrug:



Hotpink_Mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Call your dr Liz see if you can get blood work done
> 
> Think i really could be PG? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Blood is the only was to fine out :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hmmm... I just can't take this breast pain, it's SOOO sore! especially the right breast, i keep having stabbing pains really bad in it.:dohh:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I get that way to I think it was like two days ago they hurt really badly


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I get that way to I think it was like two days ago they hurt really badly

mine hurt really super bad today, like even when i walk they hurt!:dohh:


----------



## Lisa92881

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> I get that way to I think it was like two days ago they hurt really badly
> 
> mine hurt really super bad today, like even when i walk they hurt!:dohh:Click to expand...

Not to be a downer....but I had really sore boobs like that last cycle, which obviously didn't end in a BFP. So, while being hopeful and positive is a good thing, just try to be cautiously optimistic. :flower:


----------



## lizlovelust

Lisa92881 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> I get that way to I think it was like two days ago they hurt really badly
> 
> mine hurt really super bad today, like even when i walk they hurt!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Not to be a downer....but I had really sore boobs like that last cycle, which obviously didn't end in a BFP. So, while being hopeful and positive is a good thing, just try to be cautiously optimistic. :flower:Click to expand...

Aww poo, well I hope this ends in a BFP :dohh:


----------



## WantingABubba

Thanks girls, I'm swinging between believing it's a :bfp: and believing it's an evap. I showed my friend the pics and she said she can see a faint line on the top one too, albeit fainter. I'm half excited, and half doubtful. The lack of sore breasts and 5DPO dip is a good sign for me so far! Plus I've been feeling sort of nauseous today. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## sharnw

WantingABubba said:


> Thanks girls, I'm swinging between believing it's a :bfp: and believing it's an evap. I showed my friend the pics and she said she can see a faint line on the top one too, albeit fainter. I'm half excited, and half doubtful. The lack of sore breasts and 5DPO dip is a good sign for me so far! Plus I've been feeling sort of nauseous today. Will keep you all posted.

That is soooo :bfp:!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## sharnw

I can see lines!!!!! :D


----------



## sharnw

AFM My chart is looking good! I tested bfn though, a bit of pink dye got caught on the top of the test where the test line should be.. But yes.. I hope my temps aren't playing tricks on me


----------



## Lisa92881

sharnw said:


> AFM My chart is looking good! I tested bfn though, a bit of pink dye got caught on the top of the test where the test line should be.. But yes.. I hope my temps aren't playing tricks on me

Your chart DOES look really good! FX!


----------



## sharone

All the ladies who have BFP Congratulations!! 

Would you mind sharing with me what is your usual position for baby making?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OMG, I just got back my prediction back from Star.


----------



## ashknowsbest

what'd she say?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

October or late September conception, birth or first scan date


----------



## ashknowsbest

ah if it's a birth then you might be preggo this time! yay!


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> October or late September conception, birth or first scan date

Ohhh maybe its birth! Mayhe your PG now!:thumbup:


----------



## sharnw

I have 1 question ladies, i slept through my alarm yesterday

I wake up and temp every morning at 5.30am
Yesterday I woke up at 6.10am an took my temp strait away.
Should I discard it???


----------



## ashknowsbest

you can use the temp adjuster if you want and I'm pretty sure 40 minutes isn't detrimental to your temperature so you should use it!


----------



## lizlovelust

I second what ash said.


----------



## sharnw

Thanks ladies

Im just so cranky for not hearing my alarm


----------



## Lisa92881

I usually take mine at 6 and have been waking up at 5:30 all week for some reason dohh:), and just adjusting it. Today I just used the exact temp it showed. I don't think minor changes like that matter much.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa92881 said:


> I usually take mine at 6 and have been waking up at 5:30 all week for some reason dohh:), and just adjusting it. Today I just used the exact temp it showed. I don't think minor changes like that matter much.

Dh wake up time is 5am and for so reason I've been waking up at 5:30 as well but I am going to bed really early for some reason as well and taking naps in the day time I just been so tired/ sleepy this cycle


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> October or late September conception, birth or first scan date
> 
> Ohhh maybe its birth! Mayhe your PG now!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah, if it is birth I'll be October 23th 3 days afteer DH's birthday


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> October or late September conception, birth or first scan date
> 
> Ohhh maybe its birth! Mayhe your PG now!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, if it is birth I'll be October 23th 3 days afteer DH's birthdayClick to expand...

If i am it will be Oct. 17th 4 days before my birthday!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh and ladies you can read my blog that is in my siggy for more info and I'm still waiting for gails prediction as well.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> October or late September conception, birth or first scan date
> 
> Ohhh maybe its birth! Mayhe your PG now!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, if it is birth I'll be October 23th 3 days afteer DH's birthdayClick to expand...
> 
> If i am it will be Oct. 17th 4 days before my birthday!Click to expand...

Here to your's and my DH's birthday's October Babies and maybe we can be bump buddies :haha:


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> October or late September conception, birth or first scan date
> 
> Ohhh maybe its birth! Mayhe your PG now!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, if it is birth I'll be October 23th 3 days afteer DH's birthdayClick to expand...
> 
> If i am it will be Oct. 17th 4 days before my birthday!Click to expand...
> 
> Here to your's and my DH's birthday's October Babies and maybe we can be bump buddies :haha:Click to expand...

Ohh yes i hope we can be bump buddies! That would be awesome!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well, my spotting has stopped completely now


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> October or late September conception, birth or first scan date
> 
> Ohhh maybe its birth! Mayhe your PG now!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, if it is birth I'll be October 23th 3 days afteer DH's birthdayClick to expand...
> 
> If i am it will be Oct. 17th 4 days before my birthday!Click to expand...
> 
> Here to your's and my DH's birthday's October Babies and maybe we can be bump buddies :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh yes i hope we can be bump buddies! That would be awesome!Click to expand...

It would be so awesome


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> October or late September conception, birth or first scan date
> 
> Ohhh maybe its birth! Mayhe your PG now!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, if it is birth I'll be October 23th 3 days afteer DH's birthdayClick to expand...
> 
> If i am it will be Oct. 17th 4 days before my birthday!Click to expand...
> 
> Here to your's and my DH's birthday's October Babies and maybe we can be bump buddies :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh yes i hope we can be bump buddies! That would be awesome!Click to expand...
> 
> It would be so awesomeClick to expand...

FX for us! I hope we get our BFPs!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope so as well


----------



## Lisa92881

I hope we ALL do! And we can shut down this thread, and make a whole new one in 1st tri! :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

This thread has been going for how long now lisa I don't think I could ever let it go


----------



## Lisa92881

Hehe true. You can come back and visit it. :winkwink:


----------



## lillypink

This is my first month charting, 3rd cycle TTC(have had to take provera each cycle to induce a period after being off BC so my cycles have been long, ~45 days). My chart looks like a bunch of random highs and lows, and no trends. The OB/GYN wants me to chart for 3 months before coming in to discuss Clomid(I asked about starting it). What do you all think of the chart? Is it possible to ovulate and not have a temp fluctuation...or perhaps it will come later this month since my cycles have been so long?
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a035c/">My Ovulation Chart</a>

Right now I'm feeling like visiting the Dr. right after this cycle even though 3 months isn't long just because I'm convinced my ovulation is totally off/not occurring(and I'm very impatient! ;) )


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - Yes, I would ask to see your results...You have the right to look them over. Dont be scared to take clomid. I dont think it can hurt...if you dont like it after a cycle, dont take it. I think its worth it for you to try. 

WantingABubba - I would do a FRER. Not having sore bbs means nothing. I have had cycles with sore bbs from O to AF, mid dpo to AF, and some where they get sore when the flow arrives. So honestly, it does not matter! FX...I do see lines!

sharnw - When you going to test again?

sharone - I honestly do not think it really matters...whatever sperm is strong enough will swim up right away. 

Lisa - I totally agree!!! First Tri here we come!

As for me....I really hate OPK's, but do you think I should do them this cycle because of the HSG? I am debating. I still have a few more smiley OPKs...tempted to buy a few more.


----------



## sharnw

13 or maybe 15 dpo if af dont show


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well ladies, my temp has drop this morning :cry: but there are no cramping (just a little because I'm hungry) or spotting.


----------



## ashknowsbest

hotpinkmom - sorry that your temp dropped! There's always next cycle and you're not out until the witch shows!


----------



## lizlovelust

Awww im sorry hotpink

AFM my temps still up and im 15DPO... Hmmm BFN still...


----------



## lizlovelust

Im so sad, i went to to bathroom and whipped and im having very watery brown discharge...:shrug::cry:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Lisa - Yaeeee! Crosshairs! :happydance:

Sharn- Your chart is looking really good!

wantingabubba- FX!!

Hotpink- I definitely don't think you are out yet, you could be experiencing implantation spotting and now maybe implantation dip :thumbup:

Stinas- I've kinda give up on the OPKs myself. But I still am using them... :wacko:
I haven't caught a smiley in a looooong while.

Lizlovelust- your not out until it's red. Brown is just old blood. If it stops and doesn't get worse you are still in :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Tallmom2b said:


> Lisa - Yaeeee! Crosshairs! :happydance:
> 
> Sharn- Your chart is looking really good!
> 
> wantingabubba- FX!!
> 
> Hotpink- I definitely don't think you are out yet, you could be experiencing implantation spotting and now maybe implantation dip :thumbup:
> 
> Stinas- I've kinda give up on the OPKs myself. But I still am using them... :wacko:
> I haven't caught a smiley in a looooong while.
> 
> Lizlovelust- your not out until it's red. Brown is just old blood. If it stops and doesn't get worse you are still in :)

But why would there be old blood right now? I havent bled at all since my previous AF


----------



## Tallmom2b

could be from implantation :shrug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom2b said:


> could be from implantation :shrug:

Or Ovulation:thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> could be from implantation :shrug:
> 
> Or Ovulation:thumbup:Click to expand...

I know its not O cause my temps are elevated now.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

All I can say is WOW,

Linking in around you I sense your a warm and bubbly person, but feel youve lost a bit of your sparkle recently and have a few worries around you, I see that 2012 brings many improvements in for you, and by mid 2012 your feeling very much more on track and looking forward to a bright future

I have a lovely spirit lady linking in around, really wanting to tell you, that you have 2 girls to come within your life time, and your first conception is May 2012, I see a healthy pregnancy, and I feel your more than overjoyed with this news, you will worry I feel until your past your 12 weeks, but then you begin to enjoy your pregnancy, I see you having quite a quick and easy labour actually, which Im sure is a joy to hear for most ladies !

I see the conception months of October 2014, and again both these show as healthy and well in all aspects

I see too that you have a lot of focus and importance around relationship, home and family for your future and a very 'blessed' path !

Gail x


----------



## sharnw

Tallmom2b said:


> Lisa - Yaeeee! Crosshairs! :happydance:
> 
> Sharn- Your chart is looking really good!
> 
> wantingabubba- FX!!
> 
> Hotpink- I definitely don't think you are out yet, you could be experiencing implantation spotting and now maybe implantation dip :thumbup:
> 
> Stinas- I've kinda give up on the OPKs myself. But I still am using them... :wacko:
> I haven't caught a smiley in a looooong while.
> 
> Lizlovelust- your not out until it's red. Brown is just old blood. If it stops and doesn't get worse you are still in :)

Thank you :) i thought so too, until I gota temp drop today :cry:


----------



## Stinas

So I decided to do an smiley opk today and i got a smiley!! This is te earliest I have ever got it!! Does not mean much but it's making me think, could the HSG bumped up O or has cleared tubes for O to happen when it should instead of just gearing up to o? Hmmm


----------



## ashknowsbest

It could have bumped O to an earlier date! So wait you're Oing at CD 9? Woohoo, I've never heard of that and it's never happened to me but congrats for O!


----------



## sharnw

Stinas said:


> So I decided to do an smiley opk today and i got a smiley!! This is te earliest I have ever got it!! Does not mean much but it's making me think, could the HSG bumped up O or has cleared tubes for O to happen when it should instead of just gearing up to o? Hmmm

Yay for smailey face!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas Congrats on your smilely


----------



## lizlovelust

I think I'm just crazy but I think I see something underneath the messed up yellow blotch on the second test?

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA1ODQtMS5qcGc.jpg
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA1ODUtMS0xLmpwZw.jpg


:shrug:
the second one was FMU the last test was afternoon


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Liz I do see something


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Liz I do see something

behind the yellow splotch right?


----------



## corgankidd

Can you add me? Here is my chart
My Ovulation Chart 

Congrats to everyone with their BFP!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yes Liz


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Corgankidd I'll add you as soon as I get home I'm on my phone


----------



## sharnw

Well ladies, i am 12 dpo and i tested on a blue IC and BFN. Getting little cramps in lower uterus, so i think stupis af is on her way again, had some light pink clumps in my cm :(


----------



## WantingABubba

Thanks ladies for your replies and well wishes. I have been obsessively testing, and as far as I can see, they're negative. However, my tests are usually stark white and I swear I can see faint lines, so that's a source of hope for me. I am feeling negative, positive, excited, hopeful and scared - all at once! All I know is that, if I am not pregnant, and have to deal with AF on valentines day (that's when she's due :growlmad:), I will be DEVASTATED. Doctor has ordered me a beta, LH, FSH and sex hormone test so will be taking them at the hospital tomorrow. Also gonna test with FMU in the morning - I'll be 11DPO. Wish me luck!! I really want this.


----------



## lizlovelust

So now my CM is more pink but still super watery... Whats going on?


----------



## ashknowsbest

you're either getting your period or you're going to get a bfp soon =D


----------



## lizlovelust

Af is never like this though, i alays get horrible cramps then wake up the next day with AF,these cramps are mild and not very noticable


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Corgankidd your add hun Welcome


----------



## sharnw

Stop stressing go treat your self liz :coolio::icecream::flower:


----------



## lizlovelust

sharnw said:


> Stop stressing go treat your self liz :coolio::icecream::flower:

Think I could still be pregnant? :shrug:


----------



## sharnw

Your chart still looks nice an elevated. You might have implanted late?


----------



## lizlovelust

sharnw said:


> Your chart still looks nice an elevated. You might have implanted late?

I sure hope so! FX! :dohh:


----------



## Lisa92881

sharnw said:


> Stop stressing go treat your self liz :coolio::icecream::flower:

I agree. If you are pregnant, all this stress isn't good for you! Go have some chocolate! :haha:


----------



## lizlovelust

Lisa92881 said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Stop stressing go treat your self liz :coolio::icecream::flower:
> 
> I agree. If you are pregnant, all this stress isn't good for you! Go have some chocolate! :haha:Click to expand...

Oh I've already had two brownies today! Lol :haha:


----------



## sharnw

lizlovelust said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Stop stressing go treat your self liz :coolio::icecream::flower:
> 
> I agree. If you are pregnant, all this stress isn't good for you! Go have some chocolate! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I've already had two brownies today! Lol :haha:Click to expand...

Yummy :) i live in a small town and about ready to drive an hour to the city, to get some chinese and sushi haha


----------



## lizlovelust

I feel super emotional and feel like crying:cry:


----------



## Stinas

ashknowsbest said:


> It could have bumped O to an earlier date! So wait you're Oing at CD 9? Woohoo, I've never heard of that and it's never happened to me but congrats for O!

Its never happened this early to me either!!! OPKs dont mean much to me since I always O a week after my smiley, but I just found it to be weird this early. Wondering if the HSG could bring it up and maybe last 3 cycles of Soy helping too. hmmm....time will tell I guess.


----------



## Stinas

Liz - Sorry...I dont see anything. As I told you before...stop testing and just relax. 

corgankidd - Welcome!

sharnw - You still have a few days.

WantingABubba - You have a lot of open circles...why?


----------



## sharnw

Nearly convinced, but then again, I believe its quite common. 
I got a good amount of ewcm and some more pinky brown cm.

Not going to up my hope yet.. :af:


----------



## WantingABubba

Stinas said:


> Liz - Sorry...I dont see anything. As I told you before...stop testing and just relax.
> 
> corgankidd - Welcome!
> 
> sharnw - You still have a few days.
> 
> WantingABubba - You have a lot of open circles...why?

I don't always test at the same time :blush: I work shifts.


----------



## WantingABubba

Well, tested this morning and guess what? BIG FAT FUCKING NEGATIVE. Not even a flipping hint of a line. I am FED up. It must have just been a nasty evap. Lucky me, ay?*

My body pisses me off. I just doesn't wanna do what it's flipping supposed to. Just conceive, you stupid body. You're supposed to be evolutionary primed to do so!! There's a flipping sperm and egg, just merge, implant and grow - ffs!*

You know, if I'm not pregnant, I will be going on five months TTC. That feels like ages. That's almost half a year. It's nothing compared to some of the lovely ladies on here, but it still feels like forever :( I do everything right, and nothing. I'm 18; my body's supposed to be so ready to conceive. I feel so sad this morning.*

I am 11DPO, I would have thought I could have got a line if the test I got the other day was a positive. I guess I'll find out the truth when I get my bloods taken but I just feel so upset right now. Just wanna curl up in bed, but I have work :(

All those years of artificial hormones to avoid pregnancy. Needn't have bothered, my body doesn't wanna conceive even when I do everything for it to do so :cry:

To make matters worse, my boss told me yesterday that his wife is pregnant. He said they just stopped bc and she fell preg! He doesn't know about me TTC, obviously, and I am so happy for them, but it stings.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Good morning ladies, well my temp has dropped once again this morning.


----------



## sharnw

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Good morning ladies, well my temp has dropped once again this morning.

Its 11pm here in Australia! so sleepy........
Hoping your temp SPIKES tomorrow!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

sharnw said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies, well my temp has dropped once again this morning.
> 
> Its 11pm here in Australia! so sleepy........
> Hoping your temp SPIKES tomorrow!Click to expand...

Well good night to you

AF is on her way


----------



## lizlovelust

BFN today :cry:

AF decided to show her ugly face :dohh:

But this AF is a little weird...

it's SUPER watery, still a little brown but more red now and a little more heavy but not quite "light" yet if you know what I mean. Like when I sat on the toilet it kind of dripped out a little but when I whipped there wasn't a ton.

and I never got really bad cramps like I ALWAYS do the day before, all I've had was weird mild mild mild cramps for the past few days and today I'm only having mild cramping still. 

I'm a little confused...:wacko:

MY temp also dropped a little but not a huuuuuge amount...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sorry AF got you Liz

My AF is on the way I can feel it


----------



## lizlovelust

This AF is so weird though, I'm so confused!


----------



## Lisa92881

Liz looks like AF is here for you. Sorry. :hugs: Unfortunately every AF is a little different, but going by your temps I'd say it is. 

Hotpink - hope it's not!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yeah, I'm thinking about taking a brake from it all


----------



## lizlovelust

poo! I'm never going to get pregnant! ugh!:cry::dohh::nope:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm so sleepy/tired, thinking about going to take a nap.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well only an hour and a half until I go meet with my FS. :) I'm excited but nervous too!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I just got back from the meeting with my FS and we're doing clomid + IUI next cycle which should be starting on February 15th. I'm super excited and the doc thinks this is the right move and we'll do a couple of rounds of this and if after 3 it doesn't work we'll be moving on IVF.


----------



## ashknowsbest

oops sorry for double post, internet is slow!


----------



## sharnw

Hi everyone, temp went way down today, af will be here tomorrow.

I might have a break next cycle. See what happens anyway... Might have some acupuncture, deep tissue massages and some ovary stimulation done :)

Sorry for the stupid witch that got you lovely ladies, 

GL for ladies who will get BFP!!

XX


----------



## Lisa92881

Sorry sharnw. :hugs: A break might be good for you. I have a massage booked in a few weeks. Either I'll have to reschedule it because I'll get my BFP, or it will be something nice to cheer me up.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm taking a break as well next cycle


----------



## Stinas

Ash - Thats great!!! How exciting!!! 

Sharnw & Hotpink - Maybe a break will be good for you! Sometimes you do need to just have a cycle of relaxing sex instead of having a goal at the end of it. lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I think it's the best for to relax anyways


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

CD1 for me today Ladies


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> CD1 for me today Ladies

I'm CD2! so very close! :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> CD1 for me today Ladies
> 
> I'm CD2! so very close! :thumbup:Click to expand...

And I even started to brown spotting just like you did:haha:


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> CD1 for me today Ladies
> 
> I'm CD2! so very close! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> And I even started to brown spotting just like you did:haha:Click to expand...

Damn AF teasing us! :dohh:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> CD1 for me today Ladies
> 
> I'm CD2! so very close! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> And I even started to brown spotting just like you did:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Damn AF teasing us! :dohh:Click to expand...

I know right darn witch


----------



## lizlovelust

Arg!!!! Maybe we'll both get lucky and get our BFP this cycle!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lol, I don't know I'm on a break this cycle need to relax.


----------



## sharnw

Going to start new cycle today, heavy af feeling, and a temp ddrropppppp


----------



## lizlovelust

Awwww, I want to give up so bad, but I want my baby! :( 

Are you as fatigued this AF as I am? I'm normally not this fatigued from it.


----------



## lizlovelust

sharnw said:


> Going to start new cycle today, heavy af feeling, and a temp ddrropppppp

awww I'm sorry girl, good luck to you this coming cycle! :flower:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Awwww, I want to give up so bad, but I want my baby! :(
> 
> Are you as fatigued this AF as I am? I'm normally not this fatigued from it.

I slept til oh most 1pm today just been so tired lately


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sharn sorry the witch got you she came for me today as well


----------



## sharnw

Sorry girls, good luck for us this cycle!
I ordered opks, 
No hpts this time :(


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Awwww, I want to give up so bad, but I want my baby! :(
> 
> Are you as fatigued this AF as I am? I'm normally not this fatigued from it.
> 
> I slept til oh most 1pm today just been so tired latelyClick to expand...

I slept until 3! Lol I don't know why I'm so tired! This AF sucks!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

sharnw said:


> Sorry girls, good luck for us this cycle!
> I ordered opks,
> No hpts this time :(

:thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Awwww, I want to give up so bad, but I want my baby! :(
> 
> Are you as fatigued this AF as I am? I'm normally not this fatigued from it.
> 
> I slept til oh most 1pm today just been so tired latelyClick to expand...
> 
> I slept until 3! Lol I don't know why I'm so tired! This AF sucks!Click to expand...

That's for sure


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hey pink, sorry AF got you:(

Stinas- did you O? 

I think my body is trying to O! Checkout my chart and see what you think?!
Im not holding my breath though, it would be a miracle if I Od this early! What a great bday present that would be...I'm a valentines baby:)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Nice rise Tallmom


----------



## Tallmom2b

Im so hoping its an O rise!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FX for you hun, sure hope it is though.


----------



## ashknowsbest

tallmom - that is a really nice rise! Hope it stays up for you! FX'd!


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - that's a great rise!!! Fx it stays up!!!! 
I don't know if I O yet. You know how pointless those opk are for us. I bd the last two nights. Skipping tonight. DH and I are doing long shifts today, so if I'm not in the mood, there is no way he will be lol. We both agreed on Tom. Possibly going to try to do every other, but you know how hard it is with long cycles. 
I'm excited for your rise!!!!! Happy early birthday!


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay so my AF is like done already, not even a full 24 hours!

It was super watery too, hardly any clumps or tissue.... Kinda confused...:shrug::shrug:

Temp did drop like it usually does for AF, just weird that it was less than 24 hours...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Mine are like that sometimes as well


----------



## lizlovelust

Ive never had an AF this short before, its always been at least 3 to 5 days


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Mine are like 2/3 days, but no longer than that.


----------



## lizlovelust

Weird, mine was less than 24 hours, its just very strange for me


----------



## ginny83

Well I'm on CD11 and just got my first ever +OPK! I'm guessing I just have to wait for my chart to show a temp rise to confirm exactly when I O?

So excited! We bd last night and will tonight and the next couple of days too :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ah my chart is messing with my head again.


----------



## katherinegrey

Your chart looks great ashknowsbest! Lovely rise, hope this is your bfp chart!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Katherinegrey - it did the same thing last month do I'm not getting my hopes up but thanks!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Nice rise ash! Fx!

Stinas- hope you have an early cycle this time! My doc said the odds are better the earlier O.

My temp went down a bit, but still up there, tomorrows temp will clear things up. I hope it goes up! [-o&lt;


----------



## NewMrs2011

Hi ladies. Bit confused by my chart, looking at it it looks like I could have ov'd but I've not had a +opk, been testing since Monday :(


----------



## Lisa92881

ashknowsbest said:


> Ah my chart is messing with my head again.

Mine too. Damn things. I keep reminding myself of how perfect your last chart was, and telling myself to chill out. It doesn't necessarily mean a BFP! :dohh:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I know Lisa, I'm feeling like ugh! So annoying. I love charting but I hate it at the same time. I'm just going to do my normal thing and see what happens and not worry about it. I mean if I am I am and if I'm not well then I'll be taking clomid in a week or so!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh Goodness Ash look at that rise


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I know but remember it did this to me last cycle too ? I'm not trusting it! :haha:


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - I hope it will be an early cycle!!! I am not counting on it though...i am going to bd again tonight just in case...but im not holding my breath. Fx your temps go up again!!! 

Ash - That is a great rise, but you were at the same temp/dpo last cycle...hopefully the outcome is different this cycle. After O we both seem to have great charts....very deceiving! lol fx

Lisa - Your chart is different from last cycle! fx!

As for me...temp went down a bit today....took it ten min after normal time and didnt adjust, but what difference does ten min do...not much. I guess we shall see what the next few days brings.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - I totally agree with our charts! They always look amazing and then they change and screw us over! Deceiving little things! That's why I'm really trying not to get my hopes up!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

As any of you heard of Cassava?


----------



## sharnw

Ash!! Thats a lovely rise! This COULD BE IT!!!! :yipee:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sharnw it did this to me last month. I don't trust my chart.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

No one does till they get their BFP :haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

ashknowsbest said:


> Sharnw it did this to me last month. I don't trust my chart.

It's a sneaky little f---er!! Don't trust it!! :rofl:


----------



## Stinas

Lisa - lol its the truth!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa that is so true.


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink_Mom said:


> As any of you heard of Cassava?

Nope...whats that?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> As any of you heard of Cassava?
> 
> Nope...whats that?Click to expand...

Cassava

I'm taking this till I conceive.


----------



## lizlovelust

I feel so weird, people keep telling me to test again, i might test in a bit and tomorrow morning.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

You never know liz


----------



## Stinas

Liz - Its odd that af lasted so little, so you feel better...test with FMU...make sure its FMU...its the most potent pee....not too many mistakes that way. fx

Hotpink - Interesting...might go check it out tom!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas said:


> Liz - Its odd that af lasted so little, so you feel better...test with FMU...make sure its FMU...its the most potent pee....not too many mistakes that way. fx
> 
> Hotpink - Interesting...might go check it out tom!

Yes, very interesting. :happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

Yea ill test in the morning with FMU. I guess we will see what happens


----------



## NewMrs2011

Well today I got lines on my chart. As much as I want to believe it I'm a bit reluctant as didn't get a + opk. My fingers are x's though.


----------



## WantingABubba

Okay girls, I'm going to call the hospital now to see if they've got my results. I'm super nervous, because I just _know_ I'm not pregnant. At least I have the other results to look forward to, though. Wish me luck!!


----------



## WantingABubba

I called the hospital, and they can't give me my results. So I called my doctor and they said they've got my results but I have to wait for the doctor to give me a call back and 'discuss them'. He's gonna call me back around 11.30am-12pm. I'm so damned nervous!

BTW, I got a BFN on a FRER this morning with FMU. I know I'm out. AF is expected tomorrow, I'll expect some spotting today or in the morning. How fitting that the red lady is due to make her appearance on the red day of passion and love? Lucky me :rofl:


----------



## WantingABubba

My Conceive Plus just came through the door :dance: Last time I'm giving it a shot as it didn't work for me twice. I got the 75ml tube, though, so it might last me a couple cycles.

Heeelllllooooo cycle number 5! :howdy: :haha:


----------



## WantingABubba

So my house phone rang, and I got all excited thinking it was them. Well, it was a stupid automated message about PPI!! I was so annoyed I shouted "fuck off" and hung up. (It's automated - no person at the end of the line, just a machine) Argh :growlmad: :rofl:


----------



## samanthax

anything? xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Wanting relax hun


----------



## WantingABubba

Argh, it's 11 past 12 and they haven't got back to me yet. I called and their line is busy. :growlmad: I just wanna know!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Cd2 and second day taking Cassava, one more day to go to taking soy this cycle, I'm getting excited ladies. Even though I'm taking a break.


----------



## WantingABubba

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Wanting relax hun

It's so hard! I'm super nervous!


----------



## WantingABubba

Okay, their line isn't busy anymore so calling up ..


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well don't stress out over it hun


----------



## WantingABubba

On the phone to the doctor now. I'm shaking.


----------



## WantingABubba

My HCG is <2, so not pregnant :cry:

Just gonna have a little cry and get over it. 

I just knew I wouldn't get my valentines wish after all :cry: Stupid defective internet cheapie test giving me a positive :cry:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm sorry Wanting It's will happen when your body is ready for it, well that's what i tell myself anyways.


----------



## WantingABubba

Okay, now I am confused and little worried ... :wacko:

I went to the doctors to pick up my results. I wanted to see them on paper, you know ..

On the top it says *** ABNORMAL ***, then it says;

BETA-HCG - <2 (Range - 0-2 U)

FSH - Abn - Y - LO - 1.4 (day 23) (Range 3.5-12.5 U)

LH - 2.9 (Range - 2.4-12.6 U)

SHBG - 34

I am *so* worried right now. The doctor told me my results were normal then I get them on paper and see abnormal! Wtf. Then I see my LH is higher than my FSH and research says this can be due to PCOS. 

I am so confused.

I can't see _me_ having PCOS because I have very regular, and 'normal' periods. They're not long, they're not short, I ovulate (as far as I can tell by temping and OPKs) and my periods aren't overly painful. But some of the PCOS signs that I have are;

Hair on the face and elsewhere (I have some, it's not super obvious, but I hate it. And my stomach and back are quite hairy. And my upper lip has a little bit of hair - gosh, I'm painting myself to be a monster. I'm not that bad, I promise :rofl:)

Weight gain (but then I have had some eating troubles due to stress/depression)

Hair thinning on the top of the head (but that got a little better with me treating my hair better)

Doctor's supposed to be calling me back but not until his after his lunch break which could be after 3! :growlmad: He's so rubbish - he never explains things properly, neither does he listen and he seems to not know what he's talking about. How can he tell me my results are fine when they're clearly not!

I'm gonna post this in LTTTC to see if any of the lovely ladies in there can make sense of this for me. Google isn't really helping right now.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I'm having cramps and I had a little temp drop. I'm pretty sure AF will show in the next few days. I'm now preparing myself to take the clomid. It's okay though, maybe I'll get my baby through clomid and IUI! =D


----------



## lizlovelust

Ash thats not a temp drop! Lol its still elevated for you, id say your prob going to get a BFP!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks lizlovelust! I might get a bfp but I'm not getting my hopes up! If it doesn't work ... at least I have a backup plan!


----------



## lizlovelust

ashknowsbest said:


> thanks lizlovelust! I might get a bfp but I'm not getting my hopes up! If it doesn't work ... at least I have a backup plan!

Well goodluck! Looks to me like you got inplantation dip then a spike after it, now your temp is just leveling out. I think youll get a pleasant surprize!


----------



## ashknowsbest

FX'd but my chart did this to me last month too!


----------



## lizlovelust

This chart to me looks different than the ones on your overlay! FX for you!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Good Luck Ash! :)

I am getting realllllly nervous....got my blood tests in 2hrs time eek


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks!! You'll do fine. When will you have the results?


----------



## NewMrs2011

The doc recons they'll take about a week to come back, I'm hoping they're in before the weekend though cos I feel sick at the thought!


----------



## lizlovelust

So confused, OPK is almost darker than control line, but im only CD5!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Fx for you Ash


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks hotpinkmom!


----------



## teenytinyme

:hi:
Could I be added to the list please. Temp drop, positive opk and O cramps today :happydance:

Sam xx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: welcome teenytinyme you've been added.


----------



## Stinas

Wanting - Sorry about the BFN

Liz - You just need to stop testing!

Ash - Thats not a super bad drop...its still pretty high...are they bad cramps? or just off and on? I hear the off and on ones are a so called "sign"...not like I fully believe in all that bs lol FX my dear! Just go with the flow I guess. 

As for me...Temp rise today...hopefully it keeps going up to confirm O....if not...bd every other. 
Went to doc today....HSG came back all clear...bloods all good except Prolactin...slightly high, so i re-did it today. Other than that...im all good. DH needs to get his act together and do a SA, but she said im probably just bd on the wrong days. This is why I am on a bd mission this cycle.


----------



## samanthax

I need To get a basel temperture thing.. /:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - yeah I know it's not a super bad drop. I tested and got a BFN, it's still early. I'm not terribly sad if I'm not preggo this month as I have the clomid and IUI to look forward to. Lol. I guess only time will tell. Oh and the cramps are like on and off, they're not that bad but I normally get on and off cramps a couple of days before my period arrives so ... =\


----------



## lizlovelust

Well why would my OPK be positive now?


----------



## ashknowsbest

do you have a picture of it?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ashknowsbest said:


> do you have a picture of it?

we want to see


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay one sec. Ill get a photo


----------



## Milty

Hi guys...I took a TTC break for a bit but I'm back now. Good to see you guys again


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: Welcome back Milty


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA2MTctMS5qcGc.jpg


----------



## ashknowsbest

When was this OPK done at?


----------



## lizlovelust

Around 9am


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well did you do a pregnancy test?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm with Ash with the HPT


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA2MjEuanBn.jpg

I saw a line RIGHT away when the pee went across the test, and it stayed for a while, now I see nothing....


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Not sure if i'm seeing things but i see something tough


----------



## lizlovelust

Hmmm, its weird too cause my breasts still hurt, a nd i have the worst headache ever today


----------



## ashknowsbest

I don't see anything. Call your obgyn and go in for a blood pregnancy test.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

See Liz Blood tells all and I told you that before.


----------



## lizlovelust

Blah, my doctor might just think im crazy


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

LOL, but does your Dr know your trying though?


----------



## Lisa92881

lizlovelust said:


> Blah, my doctor might just think im crazy

Who cares, at least you can stop driving yourself crazy and have some piece of mind. He/she is there to help you and give you answers!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Yea i suppose huh? Maybe ill call to set up an app.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I would either call or just stop testing and wait a few days and see how you feel.


----------



## ginny83

lizlovelust said:


> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA2MjEuanBn.jpg
> 
> I saw a line RIGHT away when the pee went across the test, and it stayed for a while, now I see nothing....

I think I might see something too. I think you should see your doctor too.

Plus, maybe if the blood test comes back negative you can use it as chance to chat with your doctor about what you have experienced ttc so far, you did say you wanted to speak to a doctor about that anyway?


----------



## sharnw

I can see a line liz, go and get a blood test x


----------



## lizlovelust

sharnw said:


> I can see a line liz, go and get a blood test x

Im scared to! Im scared of another BFN!


----------



## WantingABubba

Okay, spoke to the doctor, a different one from my surgery (she was really nice!) and she reassured me about my results. She said it was normal for the cycle day I'm on, and that the only reason why it said abnormal on ny results was because because the lab has a set range, and they don't take into account your cycle day. FSH testing is usually done pre-ovulation and my levels are normal for post-ovulation. 

We had a chat about TTC. To be honest, she didn't seem to know what she was talking about sometimes. She told me the number one reason why women don't get pregnant is stress :wacko:. Well, that's bullshit, because some women get pregnant from rape, which is extremely stressful. Then she told me to give up charting and having sex around ovulation and told me having timed sex won't work! She said there's higher chance of my getting preg if I just have sex three times a week, and that there's no point knowing when I ovulate cos I'll just stress myself out and not get pregnant. As far as I know, stress doesn't make you infertile, so stop telling me stress is stopping me getting pregnant!

Gosh, I had to educate her a little. I'm TTC, not NTNP, so don't tell me to give up charting and timed sex! There's more but I can't remember. It's crazy how us ladies know more than the professionals! :rofl:

But she's nice, and knowledgable on everything else so I will see her from now on :)

I was still worried, so she's sending me for a blood test on CD21 next cycle to check my testosterone, prolactin and progesterone levels. Can't wait! 

To the lady with the positive OPK, that suggests early ovulation, a problem or pregnancy IMO. But the FRER looks negative to me. That white line is the antibody strip. It got me twice on 8DPO. They're bloody evil. Test with a diff test or wait a few days. GL xx


----------



## lizlovelust

WantingABubba said:


> Okay, spoke to the doctor, a different one from my surgery (she was really nice!) and she reassured me about my results. She said it was normal for the cycle day I'm on, and that the only reason why it said abnormal on ny results was because because the lab has a set range, and they don't take into account your cycle day. FSH testing is usually done pre-ovulation and my levels are normal for post-ovulation.
> 
> We had a chat about TTC. To be honest, she didn't seem to know what she was talking about sometimes. She told me the number one reason why women don't get pregnant is stress :wacko:. Well, that's bullshit, because some women get pregnant from rape, which is extremely stressful. Then she told me to give up charting and having sex around ovulation and told me having timed sex won't work! She said there's higher chance of my getting preg if I just have sex three times a week, and that there's no point knowing when I ovulate cos I'll just stress myself out and not get pregnant. As far as I know, stress doesn't make you infertile, so stop telling me stress is stopping me getting pregnant!
> 
> Gosh, I had to educate her a little. I'm TTC, not NTNP, so don't tell me to give up charting and timed sex! There's more but I can't remember. It's crazy how us ladies know more than the professionals! :rofl:
> 
> But she's nice, and knowledgable on everything else so I will see her from now on :)
> 
> I was still worried, so she's sending me for a blood test on CD21 next cycle to check my testosterone, prolactin and progesterone levels. Can't wait!
> 
> To the lady with the positive OPK, that suggests early ovulation, a problem or pregnancy IMO. But the FRER looks negative to me. That white line is the antibody strip. It got me twice on 8DPO. They're bloody evil. Test with a diff test or wait a few days. GL xx

It can't be early O, I've never ever ever had early O, I'm only CD5! That's crazy! :dohh:

I did another OPK and it's still dark, not as dark as that one, but deff dark. :wacko:

I have long cycles, usually 32 to 38 days! The earliest I've ever Oed was CD17!:shrug:


----------



## Stinas

Liz - you need a blood test. I am on my phone right now but there's something there. Call ASAP because your temps are low and if you bled and are preg I would see a doc right away.
I would also have them check out to see if you have PCOS...you seem to get way too many +OPKs.


----------



## Milty

Liz - I see a line but I can't tell if it's an evap or not. It looks like a good line on the top but to me the color fades as you go down. 

I agree call your Doc and if the blood test is negitive find out why you might be surging on CD5


----------



## ginny83

WantingABubba said:


> Okay, spoke to the doctor, a different one from my surgery (she was really nice!) and she reassured me about my results. She said it was normal for the cycle day I'm on, and that the only reason why it said abnormal on ny results was because because the lab has a set range, and they don't take into account your cycle day. FSH testing is usually done pre-ovulation and my levels are normal for post-ovulation.
> 
> We had a chat about TTC. To be honest, she didn't seem to know what she was talking about sometimes. She told me the number one reason why women don't get pregnant is stress :wacko:. Well, that's bullshit, because some women get pregnant from rape, which is extremely stressful. Then she told me to give up charting and having sex around ovulation and told me having timed sex won't work! She said there's higher chance of my getting preg if I just have sex three times a week, and that there's no point knowing when I ovulate cos I'll just stress myself out and not get pregnant. As far as I know, stress doesn't make you infertile, so stop telling me stress is stopping me getting pregnant!
> 
> Gosh, I had to educate her a little. I'm TTC, not NTNP, so don't tell me to give up charting and timed sex! There's more but I can't remember. It's crazy how us ladies know more than the professionals! :rofl:
> 
> But she's nice, and knowledgable on everything else so I will see her from now on :)
> 
> I was still worried, so she's sending me for a blood test on CD21 next cycle to check my testosterone, prolactin and progesterone levels. Can't wait!
> 
> To the lady with the positive OPK, that suggests early ovulation, a problem or pregnancy IMO. But the FRER looks negative to me. That white line is the antibody strip. It got me twice on 8DPO. They're bloody evil. Test with a diff test or wait a few days. GL xx

Not that I know that much about fertility and stress, but I do know that stress has big impact on people's bodies and can affect health. I know some people still fall pg even after experiencing something traumatic, but everyone is different and overall I think stressing every month would do you more harm than good. 

Also, once you do fall pregnant stress can definately affect a babies development- there's lot of articles and stories on this if you google it.

Anyway, it's great that you've found a doctor that you like - hopefully you'll be seeing them to confirm a BFP soon :)


----------



## WantingABubba

ginny83 said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Okay, spoke to the doctor, a different one from my surgery (she was really nice!) and she reassured me about my results. She said it was normal for the cycle day I'm on, and that the only reason why it said abnormal on ny results was because because the lab has a set range, and they don't take into account your cycle day. FSH testing is usually done pre-ovulation and my levels are normal for post-ovulation.
> 
> We had a chat about TTC. To be honest, she didn't seem to know what she was talking about sometimes. She told me the number one reason why women don't get pregnant is stress :wacko:. Well, that's bullshit, because some women get pregnant from rape, which is extremely stressful. Then she told me to give up charting and having sex around ovulation and told me having timed sex won't work! She said there's higher chance of my getting preg if I just have sex three times a week, and that there's no point knowing when I ovulate cos I'll just stress myself out and not get pregnant. As far as I know, stress doesn't make you infertile, so stop telling me stress is stopping me getting pregnant!
> 
> Gosh, I had to educate her a little. I'm TTC, not NTNP, so don't tell me to give up charting and timed sex! There's more but I can't remember. It's crazy how us ladies know more than the professionals! :rofl:
> 
> But she's nice, and knowledgable on everything else so I will see her from now on :)
> 
> I was still worried, so she's sending me for a blood test on CD21 next cycle to check my testosterone, prolactin and progesterone levels. Can't wait!
> 
> To the lady with the positive OPK, that suggests early ovulation, a problem or pregnancy IMO. But the FRER looks negative to me. That white line is the antibody strip. It got me twice on 8DPO. They're bloody evil. Test with a diff test or wait a few days. GL xx
> 
> Not that I know that much about fertility and stress, but I do know that stress has big impact on people's bodies and can affect health. I know some people still fall pg even after experiencing something traumatic, but everyone is different and overall I think stressing every month would do you more harm than good.
> 
> Also, once you do fall pregnant stress can definately affect a babies development- there's lot of articles and stories on this if you google it.
> 
> Anyway, it's great that you've found a doctor that you like - hopefully you'll be seeing them to confirm a BFP soon :)Click to expand...

Oh, I know this hun, it just annoys the heck out of me when people say you're not falling pregnant 'cos you're stressed, especially coming from a doctor. It's a lazy excuse. How can she tell me the number one reason women don't get pregnant is due to stress?! Sure, it might be a _ factor _ but it's certainly not number one reason. She shouldn't assume I'm stressed, she should ask me questions and listen, THEN advise. It's like a kick in the teeth. I am not that stressed every month about TTC. This cycle was the most stressed I was about it since cycle 1, and that's only 'cos I got the false positive. Then to tell me charting won't work and not to bother is irresponsible. It DOES work - if I don't have sex in my fertile period, I won't get pregnant! And I like to know my fertile period, hubby and I can't have sex three times a week. She then told me sperm lives for five days. For pete's sake, _I_ had to tell her that's only true in good quality cervical mucus, which not everyone has! Sperm CAN live for five days, but usually only live for one or two. In a hostile environment, they'll die very quickly.

Stress isn't good for a baby, though, that makes complete sense and I support that. 

Sorry, I seem to be ranting at you like a madwoman! :blush: I'm just annoyed with her giving me inaccurate info. I know my stuff, thankfully, but if I didn't, I would be misinformed. She's a lovely lady, but clearly no fertility specialist. She didn't even seem to know about EWCM. I had to stop myself educating her about TTC because I felt bad telling a doctor stuff they should know :rofl:


----------



## NewMrs2011

:( gutted with my chart this morning. Before I put my temp in it had me at 4dpo :(


----------



## WantingABubba

lizlovelust said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Okay, spoke to the doctor, a different one from my surgery (she was really nice!) and she reassured me about my results. She said it was normal for the cycle day I'm on, and that the only reason why it said abnormal on ny results was because because the lab has a set range, and they don't take into account your cycle day. FSH testing is usually done pre-ovulation and my levels are normal for post-ovulation.
> 
> We had a chat about TTC. To be honest, she didn't seem to know what she was talking about sometimes. She told me the number one reason why women don't get pregnant is stress :wacko:. Well, that's bullshit, because some women get pregnant from rape, which is extremely stressful. Then she told me to give up charting and having sex around ovulation and told me having timed sex won't work! She said there's higher chance of my getting preg if I just have sex three times a week, and that there's no point knowing when I ovulate cos I'll just stress myself out and not get pregnant. As far as I know, stress doesn't make you infertile, so stop telling me stress is stopping me getting pregnant!
> 
> Gosh, I had to educate her a little. I'm TTC, not NTNP, so don't tell me to give up charting and timed sex! There's more but I can't remember. It's crazy how us ladies know more than the professionals! :rofl:
> 
> But she's nice, and knowledgable on everything else so I will see her from now on :)
> 
> I was still worried, so she's sending me for a blood test on CD21 next cycle to check my testosterone, prolactin and progesterone levels. Can't wait!
> 
> To the lady with the positive OPK, that suggests early ovulation, a problem or pregnancy IMO. But the FRER looks negative to me. That white line is the antibody strip. It got me twice on 8DPO. They're bloody evil. Test with a diff test or wait a few days. GL xx
> 
> It can't be early O, I've never ever ever had early O, I'm only CD5! That's crazy! :dohh:
> 
> I did another OPK and it's still dark, not as dark as that one, but deff dark. :wacko:
> 
> I have long cycles, usually 32 to 38 days! The earliest I've ever Oed was CD17!:shrug:Click to expand...

Blood test, m'dear. Get them to check for PCOS xx


----------



## WantingABubba

NewMrs2011 said:


> :( gutted with my chart this morning. Before I put my temp in it had me at 4dpo :(

:hugs:


----------



## ginny83

WantingABubba said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Okay, spoke to the doctor, a different one from my surgery (she was really nice!) and she reassured me about my results. She said it was normal for the cycle day I'm on, and that the only reason why it said abnormal on ny results was because because the lab has a set range, and they don't take into account your cycle day. FSH testing is usually done pre-ovulation and my levels are normal for post-ovulation.
> 
> We had a chat about TTC. To be honest, she didn't seem to know what she was talking about sometimes. She told me the number one reason why women don't get pregnant is stress :wacko:. Well, that's bullshit, because some women get pregnant from rape, which is extremely stressful. Then she told me to give up charting and having sex around ovulation and told me having timed sex won't work! She said there's higher chance of my getting preg if I just have sex three times a week, and that there's no point knowing when I ovulate cos I'll just stress myself out and not get pregnant. As far as I know, stress doesn't make you infertile, so stop telling me stress is stopping me getting pregnant!
> 
> Gosh, I had to educate her a little. I'm TTC, not NTNP, so don't tell me to give up charting and timed sex! There's more but I can't remember. It's crazy how us ladies know more than the professionals! :rofl:
> 
> But she's nice, and knowledgable on everything else so I will see her from now on :)
> 
> I was still worried, so she's sending me for a blood test on CD21 next cycle to check my testosterone, prolactin and progesterone levels. Can't wait!
> 
> To the lady with the positive OPK, that suggests early ovulation, a problem or pregnancy IMO. But the FRER looks negative to me. That white line is the antibody strip. It got me twice on 8DPO. They're bloody evil. Test with a diff test or wait a few days. GL xx
> 
> It can't be early O, I've never ever ever had early O, I'm only CD5! That's crazy! :dohh:
> 
> I did another OPK and it's still dark, not as dark as that one, but deff dark. :wacko:
> 
> I have long cycles, usually 32 to 38 days! The earliest I've ever Oed was CD17!:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Blood test, m'dear. Get them to check for PCOS xxClick to expand...

I agree with WantingABubba, sounds like you might have some symptoms of PCOS


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well my chart is officially triphasic but I don't trust it ... =\


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your chart looks so lovely Ash 

Now stop putting your baby making down like that


----------



## ashknowsbest

its hard not to since Ive had great looking charts since I started charting 4 months ago


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I know hun IT'S A PMA THING though


----------



## ashknowsbest

yes I know.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Just relax and have a wonderful V Day


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm totally relaxed and counting down the minutes to go out to dinner with my OH! =D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Awe, Then your going to have a wonderful evening then.


----------



## lizlovelust

ginny83 said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Okay, spoke to the doctor, a different one from my surgery (she was really nice!) and she reassured me about my results. She said it was normal for the cycle day I'm on, and that the only reason why it said abnormal on ny results was because because the lab has a set range, and they don't take into account your cycle day. FSH testing is usually done pre-ovulation and my levels are normal for post-ovulation.
> 
> We had a chat about TTC. To be honest, she didn't seem to know what she was talking about sometimes. She told me the number one reason why women don't get pregnant is stress :wacko:. Well, that's bullshit, because some women get pregnant from rape, which is extremely stressful. Then she told me to give up charting and having sex around ovulation and told me having timed sex won't work! She said there's higher chance of my getting preg if I just have sex three times a week, and that there's no point knowing when I ovulate cos I'll just stress myself out and not get pregnant. As far as I know, stress doesn't make you infertile, so stop telling me stress is stopping me getting pregnant!
> 
> Gosh, I had to educate her a little. I'm TTC, not NTNP, so don't tell me to give up charting and timed sex! There's more but I can't remember. It's crazy how us ladies know more than the professionals! :rofl:
> 
> But she's nice, and knowledgable on everything else so I will see her from now on :)
> 
> I was still worried, so she's sending me for a blood test on CD21 next cycle to check my testosterone, prolactin and progesterone levels. Can't wait!
> 
> To the lady with the positive OPK, that suggests early ovulation, a problem or pregnancy IMO. But the FRER looks negative to me. That white line is the antibody strip. It got me twice on 8DPO. They're bloody evil. Test with a diff test or wait a few days. GL xx
> 
> It can't be early O, I've never ever ever had early O, I'm only CD5! That's crazy! :dohh:
> 
> I did another OPK and it's still dark, not as dark as that one, but deff dark. :wacko:
> 
> I have long cycles, usually 32 to 38 days! The earliest I've ever Oed was CD17!:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Blood test, m'dear. Get them to check for PCOS xxClick to expand...
> 
> I agree with WantingABubba, sounds like you might have some symptoms of PCOSClick to expand...

but my cycles are usually always on time within the time range and have always been normal AFs, this is the only one I've ever had that's been weird. :wacko:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah the evening should be nice, and maybe I'll even have 1 glass of wine. That shouldn't hurt!


----------



## ashknowsbest

liz - go to the doctor!


----------



## lizlovelust

ashknowsbest said:


> liz - go to the doctor!

I'm scared of what she will say! :dohh:

What do you think my charts doing? :wacko:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Liz, I don't think you have PCOS I was going to say you have normal AF's and they do come around the same time Just Relax and go to the Dr. and get a PG test done.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I have no idea what your charts doing but you shouldn't be scared of what she'll say. Just go, you'll feel better if you do!


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink, what do you think is going on with my chart? 

Ahhh, I'm so nervous...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ashknowsbest said:


> Yeah the evening should be nice, and maybe I'll even have 1 glass of wine. That shouldn't hurt!

One glass would not hurt at all hun Have fun and enjoy your time with your OH


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink, what do you think is going on with my chart?
> 
> Ahhh, I'm so nervous...

Well, liz your temp have been in the 97. since after Sept and ever since then they never really dropped to the 96. but all women bodies are different 

I know that I did go for my CNA, but I'm not a nurse I just think I am :haha:


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Hotpink, what do you think is going on with my chart?
> 
> Ahhh, I'm so nervous...
> 
> Well, liz your temp have been in the 97. since after Sept and ever since then they never really dropped to the 96. but all women bodies are different
> 
> I know that I did go for my CNA, but I'm not a nurse I just think I am :haha:Click to expand...

So what does this mean? Lol im so knowledgeless when it comes to this...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Hotpink, what do you think is going on with my chart?
> 
> Ahhh, I'm so nervous...
> 
> Well, liz your temp have been in the 97. since after Sept and ever since then they never really dropped to the 96. but all women bodies are different
> 
> I know that I did go for my CNA, but I'm not a nurse I just think I am :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> So what does this mean? Lol im so knowledgeless when it comes to this...Click to expand...

It means that your body just has a nature high temp that's all.

My DH has a nature low temp, but put out a lot of heat " no cold feet for me at night" :haha: it don't mean anything it just everyone is different.


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Hotpink, what do you think is going on with my chart?
> 
> Ahhh, I'm so nervous...
> 
> Well, liz your temp have been in the 97. since after Sept and ever since then they never really dropped to the 96. but all women bodies are different
> 
> I know that I did go for my CNA, but I'm not a nurse I just think I am :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> So what does this mean? Lol im so knowledgeless when it comes to this...Click to expand...
> 
> It means that your body just has a nature high temp that's all.
> 
> My DH has a nature low temp, but put out a lot of heat " no cold feet for me at night" :haha: it don't mean anything it just everyone is different.Click to expand...

but my temp went from 98 to 97.5 and 97.5 again up to 97.9! Thats a strange dip and rise before O?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Hotpink, what do you think is going on with my chart?
> 
> Ahhh, I'm so nervous...
> 
> Well, liz your temp have been in the 97. since after Sept and ever since then they never really dropped to the 96. but all women bodies are different
> 
> I know that I did go for my CNA, but I'm not a nurse I just think I am :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> So what does this mean? Lol im so knowledgeless when it comes to this...Click to expand...
> 
> It means that your body just has a nature high temp that's all.
> 
> My DH has a nature low temp, but put out a lot of heat " no cold feet for me at night" :haha: it don't mean anything it just everyone is different.Click to expand...
> 
> but my temp went from 98 to 97.5 and 97.5 again up to 97.9! Thats a strange dip and rise before O?Click to expand...

Then go talk to your Dr, and explain it to him or her what is going on


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I know from experience that depending on your doctor they don't care about your charts. I was talking to my doctor and he said that I could chart for my own information but that he doesn't even care to see it because they aren't all that reliable and don't actually pinpoint ovulation. They do show you the rise but not always is that solid information. 

Liz - I do not mean this in a mean way but you stress to much! You have to relax, sometimes stress can inhibit ovulation and so if you're stressing you may not even be getting a good ovulation! And I can't imagine thinking about it all day everything, if I were you I would seriously go to the obgyn tell them that you're TTC and say that you've already been trying for 6 months and if she could just do a blood test right now. They normally won't do any serious testing unless you've been TTC for a year at your age. I'm 23 and I had to try for a year before they would help me with anything. Unless of course you're diagnosed with pcos or endo. Then they would help you I think after 6 months or right away because you're chances are much lower! Just relax girl, you're going to have health problems from stressing too much!


----------



## Milty

Ash I know you have really good charts but have you had a triphastic one before?


I ask because I get them a couple times a year so I'm not shocked when it's a BFN. However if you don't get them I'd say your odds are really high.


----------



## scerena

Ladies im preparing myself for af within the next couple of days frome my own opinion, what do you think of my chart? Im preparing myself for her, I wont be too disappointed as probably would have been a miracle to get a bfp the same cycle as surgery x


----------



## Stinas

Ladies relax with the quoting .... It's hard to read through the pages with 2 actual posts and 90% of the page is quotes. Just write the persons name. Thanks lol. It's hard to read on a phone. 

Liz - stop complaining and go to the doc. We can't diagnose you. Your charts do not look like preg charts if that's what your asking. You need to learn how to relax because if you can't you WILL have other major problems in the future. Stressing out and testing on a daily basis will not get you your bfp...doing these things and constantly having ttc on the brain is the problem causing your constant +opk. You can't be afraid of what the doc will say unless he has told you the same in the past. I really do think they should test you for pcos. Have them rule you out of it for a piece of mind. Lie about how long you have been ttc so you can get some answers. Good luck. 

Ash - temps still looking good.


----------



## Stinas

Oh and Happy Valentines Day everyone!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

scerena said:


> Ladies im preparing myself for af within the next couple of days frome my own opinion, what do you think of my chart? Im preparing myself for her, I wont be too disappointed as probably would have been a miracle to get a bfp the same cycle as surgery x

Your chart looks way much better than last cycle hun


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- looks like you O'd :happydance:

wantingabubba-sorry about the bfn:( lot's of women with pcos have children, if that's what you have. A lot of hormone imbalances can be cured by a healthy diet (no soda, cut down on processed sugars, less coffee, ya know, get rid of all the fun stuff :haha:,
More greens, plenty of water...) Exercise, yoga. I believe all of that is more effective than popping a pill sometimes... I agree with ginny, stress has a big impact, exercise can help with that. Hope TTC gets easier for you hun.

ash- your chart looks so good! Fx!

Liz- i'd get an appointment then you will know for sure. :) The pic of that OPK, that's a negative, if it's not darker than the control line then it's a negative. That's why I like to double check with the clear blue digital opks, if I get a smiley, then I know for sure :thumbup: I agree with stinas, get checked out, see a fertility doc. Try not to obsess :hugs:

Scerena- it looks like your temps are dropping, but your not out until AF shows up! :hugs:

Happy Valentines Day Lovely Ladies!! :kiss:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: Tallmom how are you?


----------



## ashknowsbest

milty - I've had a triphasic chart once before and i'm not getting my hopes up because it didn't end good last month. So yeah I'm just going to test whenever AF is late.


----------



## Tallmom2b

hey pink- i'm doing good. kinda just waiting for a miracle :haha: 

SO I have found my TTC theme song :rofl:
it's an old school George Harrison song... I edited out some of it 'cause it's pretty repetitive...

It's gonna take plenty of money to do it right child.
It's gonna take time
a whole lotta precious time

It's gonna take patience and time to do it
to do it
to do it right child.

And this time I know it's real
the feeling that I feel

I know if I put my mind to it
I know that I really can do it.

I got my mind set on you
set on you.

But it's gonna take money
a whole lotta spending money

I got my mind set on you
I got my mind set on you.

And this time I know it's real
the feeling that I feel

I know if I put mv mind to it
I know that I really can do it.
But it's gonna take money
a whole lotta spending money


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

LOL that's cute Tallmom


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - lol perfect song!!!!! 
How are you??! I hope I Od. Time will only tell I guess....you know how it is lol. What's new?


----------



## scerena

Thanks hotpink and tallmom :) I just had a pink tinge when I wiped so af should be here very soon, so onto the next cycle :) only thing is my fs appointment i will be cd6/7 so will be too late to have medication that cycle (if they decide to) will have to wait the whole cycle grrr... thank you for the input and glad my chart is looking better :)
Happy valetines ladies hope you oh's are spoiling you :) 
And tallmom i love the song :) xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your welcome scerena


----------



## lizlovelust

If we dont get this cycle me and DB decided to WTT


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> If we dont get this cycle me and DB decided to WTT

Like Taking a break?


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> If we dont get this cycle me and DB decided to WTT
> 
> Like Taking a break?Click to expand...

Yea no idea for ow long though, ill still chat and what not on here though :thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I took another test and it was BFN so I've decided that my body is just giving me a longer cycle and I'm out! Onto clomid and IUI. I won't be testing anymore this cycle. If AF doesn't show for a while I'll be going to the RE to either get put on meds to make AF come or to take a blood pregnancy test! 

Thanks for all of the support girls but I obviously just need assistance in conceiving! Good luck to everybody else who is still waiting to test! =D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ash your temp is still up there hun wait a few more days then test again


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Liz Good luck on WTT hun


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I will. I'm not that depressed about it I'm just sick of wasting tests at this point. Lol.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I know how that feels we all do


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hey :wave: Can i join please? :flower:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: welcome and your added hun


----------



## Stinas

Hope everyone had a nice Valentines Day!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I had a wonderful Valentines Day. How about you Stinas?


----------



## lizlovelust

My OPK is so dark still 

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA2MzQtMS0xLmpwZw.jpg

And i took another photo of the FRER i did a few days ago and i swear i see something

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA2MzYtMS0xLTEtMS5qcGc.jpg

Hmmm?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I seen the line liz just relax and take another FRER


----------



## Stinas

Liz - stop driving yourself nuts...go to the doc and get a blood test. Its not normal to have dark lines continuously through your cycle.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Liz - I agree with stinas, go to the doctor. If you are pregnant and you were bleeding like your period then that's probably not that great of a sign and you should go! 

AFM - My boobs feel heavy today and they're sore so hopefully AF will be here by the weekend and then I can start on my meds!


----------



## Tallmom2b

LilMissCheer said:


> Hey :wave: Can i join please? :flower:

Hi lilmiss:) welcome to the thread!

Ash- has AF gotten you? I hope she stays away and you get a late bfp:)


FF seems to think I'm fertile right now:shrug: guess I'd better get :sex:!


----------



## ashknowsbest

tallmom - no AF yet ... but I've had up to a 15 day LP that's been recorded so once I'm past 15 dpo then I'll start really getting excited. Until then I'm just trying to stay calm because I've gone past 12 DPO and still gotten AF. =\


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom that drop look like Ovulate if not :hugs: But hope the rise keeps going up for you hun.


----------



## Stinas

Hi Tallmom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Get bding!!! We NEED more BFP's in here!!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

I have never had dark OPKs this early in my cycle before


----------



## ashknowsbest

Liz - GO TO THE DOCTOR.


----------



## Stinas

Liz - you NEED to go to the doc to see whats going on. Stop testing and go. Testing daily is not going to give you answers. Dont be afraid of what they are going to say to you...you need real answers, answers we cant give you.


----------



## Lisa92881

^ What they said. We can't help you chick (besides the awesome emotional support ;))....but your dr can.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Liz just go to the Dr. we can help you, but the Doc can answer more questions than we can.


----------



## ginny83

Well I've stopped getting pos. OPKs yay! My temps are rising but very slowly and don't have cross hairs yet? Is this normal? It's my first time temping


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ginny give it a few days and you have your crosshairs


----------



## lizlovelust

Hmmm


----------



## lillypink

On cycle day 30, my chart is kinda all over the place. I've been having ~45 day cycles the past 2 months since TTC(using provera to induce period). Having cramping this week and lower back pain, usually don't have that before a period, so maybe it'll mean something else. We'll see....Has anyone seen temp charts up and down and ovulation still occur?


----------



## Lisa92881

lillypink said:


> On cycle day 30, my chart is kinda all over the place. I've been having ~45 day cycles the past 2 months since TTC(using provera to induce period). Having cramping this week and lower back pain, usually don't have that before a period, so maybe it'll mean something else. We'll see....Has anyone seen temp charts up and down and ovulation still occur?

Most charts are very erratic before ovulation, it's after that you'll see a clear pattern. Click on the Fertility Friend ticker in my signature if you want to see mine. 

If your cycle is usually about 45 days and you're on cd30 you might be ovulating now or sometime very soon! Go :sex:!!!!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Hmmm

Have you called the Dr. office yet to make an appointment?



lillypink said:


> On cycle day 30, my chart is kinda all over the place. I've been having ~45 day cycles the past 2 months since TTC(using provera to induce period). Having cramping this week and lower back pain, usually don't have that before a period, so maybe it'll mean something else. We'll see....Has anyone seen temp charts up and down and ovulation still occur?

I have to agree with lisa better get :sex:ing


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - TEST!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well, ladies I think the soy is working for me my temps have been level since I have been taking it and my BBs are so sore they hurt so bad and plus I have been have left and right ovary pain, but that could be from the Cassava as well.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ash lisa won't test till saturday she is going out with coworker friday night :( , but I wish she would test though.:haha:


----------



## samanthax

fingers cross! x


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm spotting today and hoping AF gets here full force tomorrow.


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm
> 
> Have you called the Dr. office yet to make an appointment?
> 
> 
> 
> lillypink said:
> 
> 
> On cycle day 30, my chart is kinda all over the place. I've been having ~45 day cycles the past 2 months since TTC(using provera to induce period). Having cramping this week and lower back pain, usually don't have that before a period, so maybe it'll mean something else. We'll see....Has anyone seen temp charts up and down and ovulation still occur?Click to expand...
> 
> I have to agree with lisa better get :sex:ingClick to expand...

No.... Lol i feel like waiting a few weeks and just relaxing i think


----------



## Lisa92881

Sorry Ash. But it sounds like you're ok...and you have exciting things to look forward to!!! :thumbup:

I feel yucky today. Even put a liner on cause I think AF is coming. Temp is still high but I'm not convinced.


----------



## Milty

Lisa I think you need to test....unless you normally have charts like that which I don't think you do...


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - I think the same thing as milty. You have never had a chart that looked like that, I also want you to test really bad! 

And yeah I'm doing fine! I'm a bit disappointed but it's okay! I have better things to move on to next cycle!


----------



## Lisa92881

You POAS pushers!!! :rofl:

Still waiting until Saturday if AF doesn't show tomorrow.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lol =D You should do it ;) !!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa TEST Already


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hotpinkmom - I think she should too! She's 11 DPO it's not crazy to test at 11 DPO! =D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I know Ash she is driving me mad for not Testing.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah me too! Her chart looks GREAT!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

If lisa isn't preggo I'm going to be heart broken.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Me too, she deserves it! We all do actually!


----------



## momwannabe81

Her chart does look tri, hope she get's her BFP
AFM i am at the end of my tww (almost) and my temp took a little longer but starting going down as it usually does, could that mean something is wrong with my progesterone??????
It happens every cycle, anyways is there any chance that i can still get a BFP....what do u ladies think


----------



## Lisa92881

Omg hahahaha you girls just made me laugh sooo hard with that conversation. I'm at work and had to tell my coworkers I was laughing at a text. :haha: I love how you are rooting for me, it makes me feel good. I seriously would have tested by now if I wasn't going out with coworkers tomorrow. I want to at least order a drink and sip it a little so they don't think I'm pregnant.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well when you test, I want to know ASAP! Pictures and all!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Okay okay I will stop for now Lisa But Saturday morning we want to know the results.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Haha saturday morning, Friday night after dinner with your co-workers! Lol =D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

momwannabe your only 10dpo so as your chart look your do have a pattern going on.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ashknowsbest said:


> Haha saturday morning, Friday night after dinner with your co-workers! Lol =D

Oh yeah that's right after your night out POAS :haha:


----------



## momwannabe81

it just seems to follow the same pattern of every cycle and that is bumming out and idk if i'm in anymore


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Why don't you try an IUI the Dr. way instead of home insems.


----------



## Lisa92881

Hahahaha yeah true I might cave tomorrow night. But I feel like fmu would be better?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That is true lisa Drinking make me wee alot so maybe it for the best FMU.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Idk I've read that some ladies get a bfn in the morning and if they wait they get a bfp later ... I mean I guess it really depends on the person but you should do what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## ashknowsbest

or they get a really faint line in the morning and then it's more prominent in the afternoon ... who knows !


----------



## KristinaKarma

Can I be added please? My FF is https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b1472. Also, would you ladies mind taking a look at my chart and letting me know what you think? I use FF and TCOYF. TCOYF has my O date as Valentine's day.


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - How is the Cassava going? I am curious....might try it soon. When do you take it? 

Lisa - TEST! hehe


----------



## Lisa92881

:rofl: You girls are awesome. I just read my husband that whole chain of posts cause I love it.


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: I do that to my OH too, and he actually listens, it's so cute! :test:


----------



## momwannabe81

we can't do iui cause donor is not willing to go to Dr, he's fine but he wants to stay as anonymous as possible including avoiding Drs, we might try with frozen sperm once we are done with clomid


----------



## ginny83

KristinaKarma said:


> Can I be added please? My FF is https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b1472. Also, would you ladies mind taking a look at my chart and letting me know what you think? I use FF and TCOYF. TCOYF has my O date as Valentine's day.

Welcome :hi:

I can't really comment on your chart - this is my first cycle charting, so still trying to figure things out.

FF has got my O day as Valentine's day too! We didn't bed that night though - only the day before and after. Hopefully that's enough!


----------



## Lisa92881

I keep showing him my chart, even though he doesn't understand it. So I was like, listen to this, all my bnb friends think it looks good too!!! :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas said:


> Hotpink - How is the Cassava going? I am curious....might try it soon. When do you take it?
> 
> Lisa - TEST! hehe

It's going great hun I take it in the morning like it says too, Taking soy aswell Got EWCM this morning and all day at cd5.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

KristinaKarma said:


> Can I be added please? My FF is https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b1472. Also, would you ladies mind taking a look at my chart and letting me know what you think? I use FF and TCOYF. TCOYF has my O date as Valentine's day.

Your Added hun and Good luck Catching that eggy


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

LISA GO AND :test: ALREADY......

:test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## Lisa92881

I seriously can't believe I'm being so strong! No I will not test until at least after my dinner out tomorrow!! I'm so nervous about what tomorrow will bring. :nope:


----------



## KristinaKarma

Hotpink_Mom said:


> KristinaKarma said:
> 
> 
> Can I be added please? My FF is https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b1472. Also, would you ladies mind taking a look at my chart and letting me know what you think? I use FF and TCOYF. TCOYF has my O date as Valentine's day.
> 
> Your Added hun and Good luck Catching that eggyClick to expand...

Thanks. Any tips or words of wisdom?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

KristinaKarma said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KristinaKarma said:
> 
> 
> Can I be added please? My FF is https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b1472. Also, would you ladies mind taking a look at my chart and letting me know what you think? I use FF and TCOYF. TCOYF has my O date as Valentine's day.
> 
> Your Added hun and Good luck Catching that eggyClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Any tips or words of wisdom?Click to expand...

Looks like you Oed on cd17 though.


----------



## Stinas

Hey ladies!
Got another smiley OPK tonight! Hoping I will finally O this time! I was thinking it might be it since I got my temp drop today...but knowing me...who knows! lol


----------



## LilMissCheer

I stared spotting last night and still spotting this morning but got a nice temp rise. Why oh why do our charts get our hopes up when everything else screams af?? :brat:


----------



## Lisa92881

Sorry lil miss. :hugs:

My temp went up a bit and I didn't wake up spotting, which is what happened last cycle 12 dpo. Now I'm afraid my temp wasn't accurate though. I took it regular time, but when it finished and beeped I had kind of fallen asleep with my mouth open so I took it again right away and made sure to stay awake with my moth closed lol. Would thataffect it u think? It was actually 98.41 but I put it in as 98.3. :shrug: Once again overthinking things!


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas I hope this is it!! Go girl!!


----------



## ginny83

Lisa your chart looks fantastic! Are you going to test soon?


----------



## lizlovelust

Lisa :test:

Do it do it!


----------



## Lisa92881

Tomorrow morning if AF still hasn't shown!


----------



## lizlovelust

Go do it nooowwww your driving me insane! Lolol


----------



## lizlovelust

click this

Ladies please click that and read it, i need advice,i dont think im PG but im confused.


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm driving myself insane lol. I just feel like AF is coming today. I'm at work til 4 anyway.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Morning ladies have a major cold now started my Opk's today as my temp did rise.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Holy Crap Lisa temp has rise some more today OOOOHHHH FFFFFXXXX for youuuuuu hunni :dust:


----------



## ashknowsbest

My temp is sloooowly going down. Oh well ... I knew it! Hopefully this clomid IUI will work and I can stop TTC!


----------



## KristinaKarma

Both FF and TCoYF have me as O'ing on CD16/February 14th. So that makes me officially 3dpo. Hopefully temps stay up and AF never arrives. 

Lisa - Your chart looks beautiful!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Pink- your chart looks calmer :thumbup:

Lisa- your chart is looking good :) temps are climbing! FX!!

Stinas - FX you O soon!

I'm still waiting to O, :coffee: But FF is saying all week that i'm fertile :shrug:
I've had some watery CM, but no EW. I would really love it not to have to take clomid or have to induce AF. Still nervous about that.

My chart is looking like something is trying to happen.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom - I'm on my fourth day of soy and sixth day of Cassava I really do think they are working for me and they are all natural. And it does look like your chart is trying to do something like I said a few days back It may be Ovulation FX for you hunni


----------



## Stinas

My chart is just confused lol I had to take the first opk off or else it thinks I'm 5dpo. Same temp today, hopefully I get a rise Tom. 

Tallmom - looks like your trying to o too!!! Fx

Ash - yeah, looks like af is coming to visit. Yay for iui! 

Lisa - your making me nervous for Tom! Those temps are AMAZING! My thermometer remembers the last temp taken...was it 98.4 when u woke up? That should be it then. 

Liz - once again...GO TO THE DOCTOR! We are here for advice not for medical a diagnoses. You won't get a real answer by showing opks and making threads. Make the doc check you for pcos...that's one of the biggest things that cause multiple +opks.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: Stinas

How are you today?


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah it remembers the last one. I just wonder if taking it twice in a row messed up the 2nd time. Know what I mean? I dunno. :shrug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I can't wait to see the results you'll have tomorrow Lisa.


----------



## sharnw

Umm............ Lisa.... :test: :)



PPPPLLLLEEEEAAAAAAASSSSSEEE?????!!!!???!!!! HAHAHAHA :haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

Ok I'll test tonight after I get home from dinner if my pee isn't too diluted. Otherwise fmu tomorrow. :)

Not only will I be sad if I get a bfn, I'll feel guilty cause I got everyone else's hopes up too! Haha.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh Lisa can wait to hear the BFP new


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

And don't forget to post pics too


----------



## sharnw

Dont feel like that :)

I am admiring your chart! :friends:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Don't feel guilty Lisa! We're the ones getting our hopes up! 

AFM - I just found out that my clomid prescription is going to cost 105$ out of pocket which sucks! Buuuut I think they're using the wrong plan. I have seperate plans for prescriptions and then for other health stuff and I think they're using the wrong plan! Did I mention I hate CVS!


----------



## lillypink

Fingers crossed for you Lisa! Thanks again for all the advice gals, it looks like I did ovulate on my first charted cycle...so yay! Now I'm just debating if I should call the OBGYN at CD 35 and get Provera for the 4th time to induce a period, or if I should wait until 14 DPO(which would be CD 43) and see if I get a BFP. The RN had told me that Provera wouldn't hurt a pregnancy if I took it and was in fact pregnant, I just wouldn't get my period. I have seen mixed info on that online though...any thoughts?


----------



## lizlovelust

FX Lisa!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sitting here and waiting on Lisa results


----------



## ashknowsbest

I got my clomid for $15 dollars :) CVS just made a mistake and I'm so excited to see
Lisa's results.


----------



## lizlovelust

I agree, im anxious to see lisas BFP!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'll be heart broke if she tells use BFN


----------



## lizlovelust

So will i! I bet she wil get a BFP


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope she does


----------



## Lisa92881

Lol I love when u guys talk about me like I'm not here lol. Well technically I wasn't here, but you know what I mean. Haha. 


You guys are gonna kill me but I can't bring myself to do it!!! Omg this is such a crazy feeling. Now that there's an actual chance, I'm scared out of my mind. Lol. I really don't want to see a BFN. It's like all the other times I've tested I've mostly expected a BFN, but not this time. Also, I'm still feeling positive and don't want to kill that. Sorry to let you all down for the night, I PROMISE I'll test in the morning. It's late anyway, only like 9 more hours hahaha.


----------



## lizlovelust

Booooo, go pee on a stick now lisa!!


----------



## Milty

Ok something to do while we all wait on Lisa...


Ok I'm used to having charts like Ash that look perfect every month...I had extream stress In Dec & Jan and it is still effecting me. So I would love opinions on if iO'd or not. If you want good comparison months look before Dec

Thanks!!


----------



## KristinaKarma

Milty said:


> Ok something to do while we all wait on Lisa...
> 
> 
> Ok I'm used to having charts like Ash that look perfect every month...I had extream stress In Dec & Jan and it is still effecting me. So I would love opinions on if iO'd or not. If you want good comparison months look before Dec
> 
> Thanks!!

I say you haven't O'd yet.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa we will be waiting to see the results


----------



## Stinas

Lisa - super psyched to see your results!!! Fx!! 

Hotpink - just hanging around impatiently waiting to O. Hopefully I get my temp rise in the am but not holding my breath. 

Milty - I agree, does not look like you O yet, but looks like it might be soon!


----------



## sharnw

Bye bye af!!!!! :D

hopefully i dont see you for another 9 months!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - omg you should have tested. I've been waiting all day :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Here you go girls!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1329563981.jpg


----------



## sharnw

Woo hooo!!!!!! Congrats lisa!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Omg i can't believe my eyes congrats lisa so happy for you. Update dating right now.


----------



## Lisa92881

I can't believe my eyes either!! My husband and I are both sitting here in total shock!! :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

You gave me so much hope because of the long cycles you use to have


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm glad. :) I know there's times when it's so hard to have hope. But a little thing like long cycles can be fixed, and you girls can all get yours too. :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

When did your doc put you on clomid? :)


----------



## Lisa92881

This was my 2nd round. And to be honest I'm not even sure it was the Clomid, I think I may have ovulated on my own, cause it was still late (cd24).


----------



## samanthax

Congrats!x


----------



## ginny83

Lisa - I'm so happy for you! Thanks for sharing this special moment with us :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FX for you Ginny :dust:


----------



## sharnw

Lisa92881 said:


> This was my 2nd round. And to be honest I'm not even sure it was the Clomid, I think I may have ovulated on my own, cause it was still late (cd24).

So happy for you :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Thank you so much girls. :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I still can't believe you got your :bfp: Lisa.


----------



## ginny83

this is my first month charting - but i'm not feeling great about my chart? 
I know I got cross hairs, but my temps done look that convincing... anyone wanna have a look at it and tell me what you think?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ginny looks like you got a implantion dip on cd17 which is today we will see tomorrow though.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa here is the link to my other thread:https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/839095-2012-bfp-list.html


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks girls. :hugs:

Couple things I did differently that I figured I'll share:
-We BD the day before, day of, and day after ov
-On those 3 days I used Conceive Plus internally about 15 mins before BD
-On those 3 days I also took Mucinex 3x each day
-I wore my moonstone anklet most days of the cycle, maybe like 75% of the time

Also - my hubby's SA in August showed that motility was a bit low (I think 40% and they said it should be greater than 60%) and % normal sperm was only 3%....goes to show that doesn't always mean anything! :thumbup:


----------



## Stinas

Lisa!!!!!!! Omg!!!! YAY!!!!!!!! I'm sooooooo happy for you!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!! 
I had to come on to see before work and I'm glad I did!!!! What a great day!!!! Super excited for you!! It really does give us all hope!!! Yay!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

You girls are so sweet. Reading all your comments keeps making me cry! THANK YOU! :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Awe, lisa don't cry we are just so happy are for you hun.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yay Lisa! I knew it! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Milty

Yes Congrats Lisa!!!:hugs:


----------



## WantingABubba

PrincessTaz said:


> Hey ladies,
> How is everyone doing today? I hope everyone is good. Anyone past Ov having lots of symptoms? Hopefully we'll be seeing lots of BFP in time for Xmas.
> 
> AFM... I'm feeling really down today. Me and the OH had a massive argument this morning and it was prerty much all my fault. I had +opk on sun/mon(CD14/15) but I wanted to BD again last night(CD16) just to cover all bases. OH wasn't that keen because we've already dtd every day since CD10 but he reluctantly agreed. The only problem was he had to be at work for 2.30am and needed a really early night, so we set the alarm ½hr earlier so we could have a quickie. So when it came to it, it just wasn't happening, he couldn't finish (sorry tmi). I didn't mean to react so badly but I was tired, I had to be up for work at 4.30am and I started panicking that because we hadn't dtd we had no chance of getting our BFP this cycle. I got really upset and told him that if I wasn't preggo this month it was all his fault and then I refused to even speak to him. I hardly slept a wink after he left because I felt so bad and was stressing over missing eggie. I can't even talk to him because he left his mobile at home so I'm gonna have to wait till I get home to apologise. I really want to BD tonight as a last ditch attempt to catch that egg but I know he won't want to come near me after this morning. I just wanna cry :'(
> Has anyone else reacted so badly over something like this? I feel like such a bitch!

Ooo, yes, several times :haha:.

Now I just try to relax about it and don't pressure him. I also don't tell him when I'm O'ing because he feels the pressure and we fight/don't get to DTD.


----------



## lillypink

Congrats Lisa! That is truly very exciting! I hope your pregnancy goes wonderfully. :D


----------



## ginny83

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Ginny looks like you got a implantion dip on cd17 which is today we will see tomorrow though.

You think an implantation dip could be that small? Every time I look at other people's charts their temps seem to move so much more than mine!

Anyway, maybe my thermometer isn't great - it's only one decimal point. I've bought another one that 2 decimal points that i'll start using next cycle :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Lisa92881 said:


> Here you go girls!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1329563981.jpg

Omg congrats! I knew it!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ginny83 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Ginny looks like you got a implantion dip on cd17 which is today we will see tomorrow though.
> 
> You think an implantation dip could be that small? Every time I look at other people's charts their temps seem to move so much more than mine!
> 
> Anyway, maybe my thermometer isn't great - it's only one decimal point. I've bought another one that 2 decimal points that i'll start using next cycle :)Click to expand...

Loko at my last chart hun you'll see it.


----------



## Lisa92881

ginny83 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Ginny looks like you got a implantion dip on cd17 which is today we will see tomorrow though.
> 
> You think an implantation dip could be that small? Every time I look at other people's charts their temps seem to move so much more than mine!
> 
> Anyway, maybe my thermometer isn't great - it's only one decimal point. I've bought another one that 2 decimal points that i'll start using next cycle :)Click to expand...

You don't always need a big dip to get a BFP!! :)


----------



## Stinas

I seriously can't deal with my chart anymore. I'm sexed out!!! Lol wtf?! 
WHEN AM I GOING TO O?!?! Grrr!!! 

How is everyone today?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - sorry your chart is making you angry! It would make me angry too! But maybe you'll get another rise tomorrow and then you'll be good to go! I have my FX'd for you! 

AFM - I'm so angry, disappointed, frustrated, annoyed today. I still haven't gotten AF! I have been spotting for the last 3 days ... like a brownish red but no AF ... or was that my AF?! I'm so confused. This never happens to me, I always just get AF, I don't spot and so I'm really confused and I'm worried that I didn't take my clomid and if that was my period then this cycle is a bust! I don't think it was my period though because my temp just dropped today a lot but I don't know what's going on!


----------



## samanthax

Can anyone check my chart please? I only started on friday x


----------



## ashknowsbest

sam - there's really not enough info to tell anything buuut if I had to guess I would say that huge rise is from ovulation. Good luck!


----------



## samanthax

Thank you xx


----------



## samanthax

good job i :sex: Lastnight then lol x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

WTH my temp rise a lot this morning


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I bitched about not getting AF this morning but she is officially here! I love it! Lol. Never thought I'd say that but I can finally get on track with my next cycle!


----------



## samanthax

Hotpink_Mom said:


> WTH my temp rise a lot this morning

Mine did yesturday i think, and i swear i O on monday i'm well gutted, heads up x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:happydance: yay for AF Ash.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

samanthax said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> WTH my temp rise a lot this morning
> 
> Mine did yesturday i think, and i swear i O on monday i'm well gutted, heads up xClick to expand...

I'm only on cd8 though


----------



## samanthax

aww xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

And yesturday was my last day of soy so we will see soon I hope.


----------



## samanthax

Goodluck!! xxxxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you Sam


----------



## sharnw

I started temping again this morning.. Lets go girls, lets get this bfp this cycle xox


----------



## Stinas

Ash - I really hope so. I dk if I should bd tonight too. Poor DH is pooped. This weekend was long and today was just all crazy. Hopefully he will be up to it, if not, Tom night it is. 
Yay for af!!!! It is weird saying that. Lol but im glad your doing the iui. 

Hot pink - it might just be a fluke temp. See what Tom brings. 

Sharnw - yay for temping again!!! It's a love hate relationship.


----------



## KristinaKarma

Would you ladies mind taking a look at my chart and telling me what you think?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b1472

I feel like my post O temps are too low. Is it normal to have temps just above the cover line or should they be higher? CD16 O is correct. The other temp of 97.2 was disturbed.


----------



## ginny83

Hotpink - what's the soy suppose to help with?

Ash - wishing you the best with the next cycle, hopefully it's the last for a while :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Ive been so emotional the past couple of days, not sure why cause i havent even Oed yet.


----------



## ginny83

KristinaKarma said:


> Would you ladies mind taking a look at my chart and telling me what you think?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b1472
> 
> I feel like my post O temps are too low. Is it normal to have temps just above the cover line or should they be higher? CD16 O is correct. The other temp of 97.2 was disturbed.

Kristina - I'm new to temping, so can't offer that much advice. Our temp patterns though after O are a bit similar - mine haven't been much higher than the coverline either, check out my chart.

From what I understand, the actual temps don't matter as much as the overall pattern does. Your pattern definately looks like you're in a higher range of temps after O - which is what you want to see to confirm that you have actually O'd :)


----------



## KristinaKarma

ginny83 said:


> KristinaKarma said:
> 
> 
> Would you ladies mind taking a look at my chart and telling me what you think?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b1472
> 
> I feel like my post O temps are too low. Is it normal to have temps just above the cover line or should they be higher? CD16 O is correct. The other temp of 97.2 was disturbed.
> 
> Kristina - I'm new to temping, so can't offer that much advice. Our temp patterns though after O are a bit similar - mine haven't been much higher than the coverline either, check out my chart.
> 
> From what I understand, the actual temps don't matter as much as the overall pattern does. Your pattern definately looks like you're in a higher range of temps after O - which is what you want to see to confirm that you have actually O'd :)Click to expand...

Thank you for your opinion. =). I didn't think it mattered much. I charted for two years straight and took a break while NTNP for the past year. Now my temp and O date have shifted a bit. Lol. Just wanted to see if it was still good. =).


----------



## ginny83

OK, well I'm 6DPO and (sorry if this is tmi) had a blob of creamy cm today which was streaked with light brown today. I always spot a couple of days before AF - but my spotting then is usually like a very light period but dark brown. 

Could this be IB? I thought 6DPO would be too early? Hope it is though, otherwise my cycle had decided to go crazy the first month I've decided to temp - so typical LOL


----------



## KristinaKarma

Could be IB. Implantation can occur that occur that early. Usually between 6dpo and 9dpo. You usually spot the next day. It could have happened at 5dpo. =). Best of luck.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - no offense but I think you're just emotional in general. You need to relax!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Omg my temp has dropped really low this morning


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Omg my temp has dropped really low this morning

Your body is porbably getting ready to O!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I sure hope so liz or this will be another long cycle and I do not want that.


----------



## lizlovelust

Oh im sure its getting ready to O! Get BDing! :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh we did this morning


----------



## momwannabe81

AF got me so now goes onto cycle 13 and cycle 3 clomid


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sorry to hear that af got you momwannabe


----------



## sharnw

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Oh we did this morning

Wow nice HUGE temp dip :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

sharnw said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Oh we did this morning
> 
> Wow nice HUGE temp dip :thumbup:Click to expand...

Not sure if it's O yet but we will see though


----------



## sharnw

Hotpink_Mom said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Oh we did this morning
> 
> Wow nice HUGE temp dip :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure if it's O yet but we will see thoughClick to expand...

At least your getting you bd in.

AFM i cant :( dh is away he'l be back next monday. Hoping i will be most fertile by then ****fingers crossed****


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

sharnw said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Oh we did this morning
> 
> Wow nice HUGE temp dip :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure if it's O yet but we will see thoughClick to expand...
> 
> At least your getting you bd in.
> 
> AFM i cant :( dh is away he'l be back next monday. Hoping i will be most fertile by then ****fingers crossed****Click to expand...

Yes we are every two days and plus i"m on a broke 

AFU hope your DH comes home safe and then your BDing starts


----------



## samanthax

Aww, Im too scared to test AF is arriving on sunday.. :| xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sam look like from what i see in your 3 temps you have O FX for you hunni


----------



## samanthax

Wait when did i Ovuate  xx


----------



## samanthax

Sorry! really slow at the moment! xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

samanthax said:


> Wait when did i Ovuate  xx

Look to me cd17 but then again cd18 you had spotting


----------



## lillypink

Anyone mind glancing at my chart? At 7 dpo today had a huge temp dip, below coverline. Just being impatient and wondering what this could mean, as this is my first month charting. Thanks!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lillypink said:


> Anyone mind glancing at my chart? At 7 dpo today had a huge temp dip, below coverline. Just being impatient and wondering what this could mean, as this is my first month charting. Thanks!

Holy crap hun, may i ask did you just come off of BC? your temp are all over the place.


----------



## lizlovelust

lillypink said:


> Anyone mind glancing at my chart? At 7 dpo today had a huge temp dip, below coverline. Just being impatient and wondering what this could mean, as this is my first month charting. Thanks!

You need to test the same time every morning. If you test different times it will effect your temp.


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay so pretty much since last cycle ive had this horrible stabbing pain in my right breast on the right side of it, it comes and goes. Ive felt my breast for lumps and there is none, nothing, feels fine...so what do you ladies think it could be?:shrug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Liz is right pink. I so forgot about saying some about taking your temp at the same time every morning.


----------



## lillypink

At Hotpink- got off BC back in June, but Dr felt confident I O'ed CD 29. The temps normally are erratic before ovulation per Dr, so not concerned about that, I was more asking for an opinion after ovulation. Only thing I have found so far as a reason to dip at 7 dpo is implantation perhaps. 
At hotpink and Liz- I am temping at the same time most every day. If they aren't at the same time, it shows up as an open circle on the chart, and I have few open circles as you can see.
Not too concerned since it's only my 3rd month TTC. We are both young, never had any gyno issues and the Dr thought I was in excellent shape to conceive after her exam, just trying to learn more about charting and curious what the dip post ovulation could mean. :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Lisa- Congrats!!!! :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: H&H 9 months to you!! Did you find that you had less fertile CM when you were on clomid? Do you think I should try Conceive Plus too? I'll be going on my first round of clomid next cycle. SO happy for you girl:hugs:

Stinas- How's it going? We should take clomid together :winkwink: I'm so sick of these long cycles. But Lisa getting her BFP on clomid has given me hope.

Ash- hope this cycle is it for you hun!


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks tallmom! :) Well I never got a ton of ewcm, sometimes watery, with an occasional speck of ewcm. So I figured it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom :hi: how are you darlin.


----------



## samanthax

I just got a :bfn: :cry: x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

samanthax said:


> I just got a :bfn: :cry: x

your only 4dpo hun


----------



## samanthax

I thought i was 9dpo? /: xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Tallmom :hi: how are you darlin.

Doing pretty good, kinda just waiting for my appointment next week. :thumbup:

Hope soy does it for you this cycle :winkwink:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

samanthax said:


> I thought i was 9dpo? /: xx

no sam cd17 was your O day


----------



## samanthax

Okay Thanks!, I'm starting to give up now lol! and start fresh! temp and everything! xxxxxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Tallmom :hi: how are you darlin.
> 
> Doing pretty good, kinda just waiting for my appointment next week. :thumbup:
> 
> Hope soy does it for you this cycle :winkwink:Click to expand...

hope your dr. does something for you.

I dont know look at my chart look nice to me.


----------



## samanthax

So does O drops, or rises? x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

samanthax said:


> Okay Thanks!, I'm starting to give up now lol! and start fresh! temp and everything! xxxxxx

Yeah, from start to finish with the temp you'll know more with your temps hun


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

samanthax said:


> So does O drops, or rises? x

drops the rises


----------



## samanthax

what does that mean x


----------



## ashknowsbest

samanthat - the rise that you have on your chart indicate ovulation.


----------



## samanthax

ok thnksz


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - I miss you on here!!!!!!!!!!! YES we should do clomid together! I am going to urge my doc to give it to me. Im pretty sure its me and not DH....there is no way someone gears up to O from CD9-22 and fails multiple times. I think clomid will give me the boost I need. Im getting beyond tired of this crap. You get your hopes up for nothing. I have sperm coming out of my ears! lmao 
Im excited for your doc apt! What do you think they are going to say/do?

Lisa - Seeing you signature puts a smile on my face still! 

Im still waiting to O......what else is new right?


----------



## lizlovelust

What do you guys think of my chart so far? Hmm..?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Grr I want to go to bed and wake up and take tomorrows temp already


----------



## sharnw

WHOLEY COW! got a huge temp rise, too bad i havent O'd yet :(


----------



## KristinaKarma

I'm with you on that one Hotpink_Mom. This morning, my temp went up to 98°F from yesterday's 97.6°F. Before that it stayed between 97.3°F and 97.5°F. If it says up in the 98°F range for three more days, my chart will be triphasic! =).


----------



## sharnw

Wow Mom, just seen your chart! So it was O!! :wohoo:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

sharnw said:


> WHOLEY COW! got a huge temp rise, too bad i havent O'd yet :(

You need to take your temp everyday hun


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

sharnw said:


> Wow Mom, just seen your chart! So it was O!! :wohoo:

I'm not getting excited about it though hoping my temps keeps rising for the next few days.


----------



## sharnw

I know :growlmad: So pee'd off about that now


----------



## ginny83

Hotpink: I went to bed last night so excited to temp this morning- how sad LOL... My temps have rose after O but now they're just hanging around the same, no further rises or falls. Has anyone seen this before?

Also - I did HPT this morning and BFN. I'm only 8DPO so I know it's still early - but boo anyway!

Kristina - do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ginny hope your temp rises tomorrow though


----------



## KristinaKarma

Yes. It's in my siggy. Just click (Chart)


----------



## KristinaKarma

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b1472


----------



## ginny83

thanks, sorry I missed it somehow! That's a great rise you got!!


----------



## KristinaKarma

ginny83 said:


> thanks, sorry I missed it somehow! That's a great rise you got!!

Thanks. Hopefully it means something and that it's good news. =).


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FX :dust: to all


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- we are def. in the same boat, I bet you'll O with in the next week though.

I think my doc wants to induce mensturation if nothing happens by CD 35 (which is a week from today). Then I start my first round of clomid:) I'm going to see if they can do blood tests to monitor my hormones throughout my cycle too. 

Pink- fx your temp keeps going up!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you Tallmom..

Fx for you on Clomid


----------



## Stinas

Well....I got yet another smiley OPK tonight....blue lines on it were much darker than other times....maybe I will finally O this time. I did around this time last cycle, so who knows. DH is kind of getting annoyed with all the smilies, but he will get over it. lol

Tallmom - I hope I do! Im sure they can monitor your hormones. Im excited for you to take clomid. I think it will shorten your cycles dramatically.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FX for you Stinas


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I took my first clomid pill when I ate and I've been up since and haven't experienced any side effects!! I couldn't be happier :)


----------



## sharnw

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I took my first clomid pill when I ate and I've been up since and haven't experienced any side effects!! I couldn't be happier :)

I want to go on clomid next cycle if i dont get a bfp this time. Do you have to take anything else with it? And do you have to get the docs permission to go on clomid? I googled clomid for Australia and i found that I can purchase it on the online pharmacy. I was so tempted to click on the 25mg and by 60 pills :(


----------



## Stinas

Ash - yay for clomid!!!! Glad you dont have side effects!!! Super exciting!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ash glad to hear that there are no side effects. :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh forgot to say I got another temp rise this morning


----------



## ginny83

Wow you've O'd so early compared to your other cycles!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ginny83 said:


> Wow you've O'd so early compared to your other cycles!

This is with taking soy cd3-7 and it worked for me :happydance:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ash- Glad you aren't having any side effects!! Are you taking 50mg a day? Is it just one pill a day? Fx this does it for you:)

Stinas- hang in there and keep bding:) even if it's every other day, I've read that's sometimes better than everyday because there's time to build up the :spermy: again:thumbup:

Pink- temps are still climbing :happydance: I'll have to check out this cassava you speak of! Keep bding jic, it's really early to be Oing, not unheard of though:)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sharn- I'd be kinda sketched out to get clomid online. It's always good to get a professionals opinion first. I'd get checked out first before taking it so it doesn't do more harm then good. :shrug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom you can take Cassava with any type of meds it is an nature herb 

AFM- I compaired cd8 and today I think my LH was still low I got a real + opk I think this morning my right side hurt really bad more so than any other day


----------



## Jen_mom24

Hi ladies,
I have just started charting im on CD3 of my second cycle following removal of Mirena.
Due af 21st march, My mums birthday so fingers crossed and she is Irish so lets hope the luck of the Irish really is about!
Please add me to your list...
Good luck to all and loads of sticky baby dust! 
Jen x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Jen_mom24 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I have just started charting im on CD3 of my second cycle following removal of Mirena.
> Due af 21st march, My mums birthday so fingers crossed and she is Irish so lets hope the luck of the Irish really is about!
> Please add me to your list...
> Good luck to all and loads of sticky baby dust!
> Jen x

Hello Jen,

:hi: and Welcome

Although your link is there, but it just takes me to your FF ticker you'll need to make a home page for FF Thank you


----------



## lizlovelust

Could anyone tell me what you think of my chart so far?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Liz relax and go with the flow.


----------



## lizlovelust

Oh im relaxed i was just curious as to what everyone thinks of it


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Liz- I can't tell anything by it yet


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sharnw - You don't have to take anything else while on it, the only thing I would be nervous about is that while taking clomid they monitor you a lot because it can form cysts on your ovaries , so if I were you, I would not take them without a doctor to monitor you.

Hotpink - YAY for temp rise again!


----------



## ashknowsbest

tallmom - yes 50mg a day at night! Can't wait to go in for my IUI March 1st!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

thanks Ash


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - I'm trying to hang in there. It's just aggravating every morning when I take my temp. I get super pissed off lol this am I threw it accross the room haha. How are you doing?

Hotpink - yay for temp rise!!! This cassava, can you take it anytime in your cycle? 

Ash - I'm counting down your iui days with you!!! Super excited!


----------



## Stinas

Liz - way to early to see anything in your chart.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks stinas =D I really hope the IUI does the trick! Is it ridiculous that I'm getting IUI like pretty much the day that we're moving! 

Sorry to hear that your temps are pissing you off! :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas said:


> Tallmom - I'm trying to hang in there. It's just aggravating every morning when I take my temp. I get super pissed off lol this am I threw it accross the room haha. How are you doing?
> 
> Hotpink - yay for temp rise!!! This cassava, can you take it anytime in your cycle?
> 
> Ash - I'm counting down your iui days with you!!! Super excited!

here is the link again
Cassava


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and I'm not charting at all this cycle! I need a break! But I hope I can still post on this thread =D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ashknowsbest said:


> Oh and I'm not charting at all this cycle! I need a break! But I hope I can still post on this thread =D

Of course you can post hun


----------



## lizlovelust

Wow hot pink your going to O so early this cycle!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Wow hot pink your going to O so early this cycle!

I hope so


----------



## Stinas

I think I Am actually going to O!!! I got another smiley face this am and am crampy! Finally lol I'm such a pain in the ass. Lol

Ash - you better still post here!!! Lol I know it's like an all in one day thing. I'm super excited for you. Lots of big new changes in your life!! Yay!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - can't wait to see what your chart looks like tomorrow! 

I like change even though it's a little stressful and overwhelming at times =D Especially if it's my BFP!


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Wow hot pink your going to O so early this cycle!
> 
> I hope soClick to expand...

I bet you are going to soon!


----------



## KristinaKarma

Does my chart look like it could possibly be going triphasic?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b1472


----------



## sharnw

Thanks girls, was very tempted an curious :) i got another 5 or so months before I start crying to the doctor.. Hopefully i wont have to,,, 
Thinking positive, and i really want to have a glass or 2 of red every night, hoping this wont harm ttc???..


----------



## sharnw

Looks like I might O earlier this cycle :) :yipee:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Wow hot pink your going to O so early this cycle!
> 
> I hope soClick to expand...
> 
> I bet you are going to soon!Click to expand...

I sure hope so Liz


----------



## sharnw

Hotpink_Mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Wow hot pink your going to O so early this cycle!
> 
> I hope soClick to expand...
> 
> I bet you are going to soon!Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope so LizClick to expand...

Looking VERY good Hotpink_Mom!:thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

sharnw said:


> Looks like I might O earlier this cycle :) :yipee:

Look like we are cycle buddies cd1 was the 12th for me too


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

sharnw said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Wow hot pink your going to O so early this cycle!
> 
> I hope soClick to expand...
> 
> I bet you are going to soon!Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope so LizClick to expand...
> 
> Looking VERY good Hotpink_Mom!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## WantingABubba

LOL, look at my chart. It looks crazy :( think it's cos I'm temping later this cycle.


----------



## Stinas

Ash - I really hope temp shoots up tom! I told DH he has no choice tonight...we have to bd...so to be nice, instead of him taking me out to dinner he promised, I let him have the guys over for poker. lol 

sharnw - Drinking fine while TTC....I wouldnt pound them down on a daily basis, but its not bad....I say go along with your normal daily life...until you get that BFP!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- it really looks like you are about to O! Fx! I really think it will happen soon:thumbup:

Pink- keep bding :)

Check out this link on OPKs, https://www.peeonastick.com/opkodyssey.html


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

We are told DH and he got happy


----------



## sharnw

Stinas said:


> Ash - I really hope temp shoots up tom! I told DH he has no choice tonight...we have to bd...so to be nice, instead of him taking me out to dinner he promised, I let him have the guys over for poker. lol
> 
> sharnw - Drinking fine while TTC....I wouldnt pound them down on a daily basis, but its not bad....I say go along with your normal daily life...until you get that BFP!

Are you O'ing??? YAY!!!


----------



## Stinas

sharnw - I hope so! I got a smiley OPK last night and this am! BD the last two night and will hopefully tonight...then I need a day break lol
Looks like you might soon too! fx!


----------



## ginny83

Well my temps finally increased a bit more today - so happy about, nice to see a bit more movement up!

I tested this morning and I think i got a evap. It showed up about half way through the 10 minute window - but was so super faint and I'm not even 100% sure it was actually there. It got a tiny bit darker but that was a couple of minutes over the 10 min mark.

Anyway I took a pic of it, but you can't see anything at all - so I'm concluding it was a evap!

I took another test this afternoon which was definately BFN, but if I held it to the right light I think I could see the gray evap line - which makes me think this is probably what I saw this morning.

How common are evap lines? I'm using HPTs I bought off ebay - little thin ones.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Post a pic hun


----------



## ginny83

you can't see anything at all on it - I'm starting to think I'm seeing things lol

i'll do another test tomorrow morning and post that one if there's anything on it


----------



## Stinas

Maybe its the start of a bfp? Use FMU!! fx!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

try taking a pic in neg mode


----------



## Stinas

My opk is still positive!!! Still have the smiley and the blue lines are darker than they ever have been!! I even took a pic lol. I hope I'm not getting excited for nothing.


----------



## ginny83

Hope you get a big rise tomorrow! Are you going to bd tonight? My OH can't do more than 3 nights in a row hehe


----------



## Stinas

Yes I did!! Lol

Are you going to test again tom?


----------



## sharnw

Ok so i purchased a round of 60 pills of clomid. I got approved on-line. When they arrive, i am taking them to my doctor. My mind got the best of me


----------



## ginny83

Stinas - yep I am, but not going to get my hopes up. At first we were going to wait until April to try and then changed our minds at the end of Jan, so I kinda feel like I have a couple of 'bonus' months up my sleeve

Sharn - I'd love to hear what you doctor says about it. What website did you get them from? I'm too scared to buy vitamins even online lol


----------



## sharnw

ginny83 said:


> Stinas - yep I am, but not going to get my hopes up. At first we were going to wait until April to try and then changed our minds at the end of Jan, so I kinda feel like I have a couple of 'bonus' months up my sleeve
> 
> Sharn - I'd love to hear what you doctor says about it. What website did you get them from? I'm too scared to buy vitamins even online lol

I typed in clomid on google and strait away it says Buy clomid online australia pharmacy. yes me too. I bet he'l take the pills off me lol :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Hey ladies, OPKs are still wakey... I guess its just a weird cycle, ive had some days where they are almost pos but not quiet yet.


----------



## KristinaKarma

:bfp:

https://i42.tinypic.com/j98raw.jpg

Chart is looking triphasic!


----------



## samanthax

CONGRATULATIONS!!! xxxx


----------



## Lisa92881

Congratulations Kristina!!! Just noticed you're from RI....hi neighbor!! :)


----------



## KristinaKarma

Thank you!

And hi there Lisa. =). Congrats on your pregnancy as well.


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks. You must be due like a week after me! Maybe we'll see each other at W&I! :haha:


----------



## KristinaKarma

Your doctor delivers at W&I? I'm hoping to have a home birth, but if that doesn't happen, we'd live to deliver at W&I's alternative birthing center. =). I'm due November 6th. We got pregnant on Valentine's day.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Congrats Kristina! :happydance:


----------



## KristinaKarma

Thank you so much guys!


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh wow, I didn't know they had an alternative birthing center. That's cool! Have you seen it?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats kk


----------



## Stinas

Congrats Kristina!!!! Yay!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Only 3 more days of clomid!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope this work for you Ash


----------



## Stinas

Ladies I'm still getting a smiley opk! Super dark lines! Weird huh? Should I bd again tonight or is it ok to skip tonight? 

Ash - yay for clomid!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas opk's can be positive for a few day after the first one you get, that why you should stop using them


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- I think it would be fine to wait till tomorrow to bd again, that will give a chance for his :spermy: to build up again too:thumbup:

Ash- ill be chart stalking you:) hope clomid does the trick!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Oh wait! I forgot you said you're not charting Ash:(


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks everyone! I really hope it works for me too! I'm nervous for the trigger shot since my OH has to give it to me! :haha: If he hurts me he'll be sleeping on the couch! 

I decided not to chart because I'm already worried about clomid working or not and I really just don't want to stress my body out waking up every morning at 7AM and what not! I feel like I need to be as relaxed as possible that way nothing gets in the way!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks everyone! I really hope it works for me too! I'm nervous for the trigger shot since my OH has to give it to me! :haha: If he hurts me he'll be sleeping on the couch! 

I decided not to chart because I'm already worried about clomid working or not and I really just don't want to stress my body out waking up every morning at 7AM and what not! I feel like I need to be as relaxed as possible that way nothing gets in the way!


----------



## ashknowsbest

oops sorry for the double post!


----------



## ginny83

Congratulations Kristina - how exciting for you!!

Ash - not charting sounds like a good way to keep stress free. I've seen a few other people's charts that go a bit haywire with clomid too! Do you have to go in to confirm the trigger shot definately worked?

AFM - I must have had some evaps yesterday, because I got a no doubt BFN today. Hope I'm still in with a chance this cycle!


----------



## ashknowsbest

ginny - I go in on March 1st for a follicle scan and then if I have big enough follicles I'll be going in the next day or March 3rd for the IUI.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ash Wishing you the best of luck hun


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks so much hotpink! I had a little hard time today emotionally because I can't really find many people that have had success with their first round of IUI but I'm just trying to stay positive.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well Ash I'm on an surrogacy site and a lot of them have first success on the first IUI


----------



## lizlovelust

my OPKS....

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA2ODQtMS5qcGc.jpg


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Liz like we all said before go to the Dr. your opk shouldn't be like that all cycle


----------



## sharnw

O starting to gear up i reckon! :yipee: Will take an opk in a couple of hours


----------



## lizlovelust

I have to wait till at least the 1st, that's when my insurance kicks in again....


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

or start using different opk's


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

sharnw said:


> O starting to gear up i reckon! :yipee: Will take an opk in a couple of hours

Yay, for O


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Liz these are mine Opk's 

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120223161651.jpg


----------



## lizlovelust

thats how my OPKs were last cycle, light light light and then gradually got darker as O arrived, and they were from this same batch, this cycle they are just darkish since CD1...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

maybe they are getting bad then


----------



## lizlovelust

that's so weird cause they aren't even three months old :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I still think you should still talk to the dr..


----------



## lizlovelust

Yea I can set up an appointment for next Thursday cause I'll have my insurance up and running again.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Okat that's good


----------



## Tallmom2b

FYI- if test line is lighter than control line than the test is simply negative.
If test line is the same or darker than the control line than the test is positive.
When in doubt take a clear blue digital OPK, if you get a smiley face than you know for sure its positive :thumbup:

Www.peeonastick.com is a great site, very informative:)
"3. Is it normal to see 2 lines all the time?
It is very common. Most women produce LH almost all the time, and the OPK will detect it, giving you a "test" line that is lighter than the control line. About 12-36 hours before ovulation occurs, there will be a surge in LH, and the test line will become as dark as, or darker than, the control line. If, however, your test line is almost always positive or nearly positive, it can be indicative of a hormone imbalance. See this FAQ for details. See also Meg's OPK Odyssey for a day-by-day OPK comparison."


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank You Tallmom


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Stinas opk's can be positive for a few day after the first one you get, that why you should stop using them

I never had it more than a few hours or overnight. This is the first time if 10000% positive! Its crazy! Im excited but I know I shouldn't be. 
I cant stop testing because I tent to gear up to O, get a + and fail to O...so I have to keep testing. I said I was not going to test with them anymore, but I decided to do it this cycle. 
We shall see what this cycle brings! I just cant believe its still positive....first time ever this long. Im shocked actually. The line is darker than dark still. lol
I dk...might bd tonight...ive been in the mood the last few days. :happydance:


----------



## Stinas

Ash - I say sleep in as much as possible! lol


----------



## KristinaKarma

Lisa92881 said:


> Oh wow, I didn't know they had an alternative birthing center. That's cool! Have you seen it?

I've seen it online, I haven't taken a tour or anything. It seems pretty comfortable to be honest with you. =).


----------



## KristinaKarma

Also, thanks ladies! =).


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Stinas opk's can be positive for a few day after the first one you get, that why you should stop using them
> 
> I never had it more than a few hours or overnight. This is the first time if 10000% positive! Its crazy! Im excited but I know I shouldn't be.
> I cant stop testing because I tent to gear up to O, get a + and fail to O...so I have to keep testing. I said I was not going to test with them anymore, but I decided to do it this cycle.
> We shall see what this cycle brings! I just cant believe its still positive....first time ever this long. Im shocked actually. The line is darker than dark still. lol
> I dk...might bd tonight...ive been in the mood the last few days. :happydance:Click to expand...

If you've been in the mood then you Oing or going to O FX :dust: to you hun


----------



## ginny83

Ok couldn't help myself - took another test and got another evap? it's the same faintness as yesterday, I don't think it's any darker and can't 100% tell if it's got colour. I'm guessing if it was a real line it should have been darker today?

https://i40.tinypic.com/5nq7vq.jpg


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ginny that's a line hun I see it that don't look like a evap to me


----------



## Stinas

Ginny - I dont think thats an evap. Maybe its light because you are only 10dpo. Use FMU tom or next day. 
Looks like a BFP to me!


----------



## Stinas

I hope this is it!!! I think I have enough sperm in me if I dont bd tonight...even though I probably will :happydance: 
I hope this basketball team wins so DH can get out of his pissy mood.


----------



## KristinaKarma

Definitely looks like a :bfp: to me too. That's what my IC's look like right now. =D. Take a FRER!


----------



## ginny83

Wouldn't it be darker than yesterday though? And I got a definate BFN this morning with FMU?

I smiled when I read your post though!! Bad sign of getting my hopes up LOL

Also, I haven't got any symptoms really except for my boobs hurting on and off over the past week. Well today they just feel big, not so much sore. I always get sore boobs before AF though.


----------



## ginny83

KristinaKarma said:


> Definitely looks like a :bfp: to me too. That's what my IC's look like right now. =D. Take a FRER!

I don't want to waste a FRER LOL, although I only have one IC left - so that might curb my craziness for a couple of days. 

I've read about a few people that have had false positives with this brand though :(


----------



## Stinas

Your best bet is to try in the am...with FMU...FMU will give you the darkest lines.
fx!!


----------



## KristinaKarma

Yeah, test in the morning with FMU. I'm sure you'll have a :bfp:.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ginny wait a few days then test again with FMU


----------



## ginny83

I might wait until Sunday and test again with my last IC and if I get another evap or whatever it is I'll try the FRER


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ginny83 said:


> I might wait until Sunday and test again with my last IC and if I get another evap or whatever it is I'll try the FRER

Now that sounds like a plan to me


----------



## Stinas

I really dont think its an evap!!! Yay im excited! lol


----------



## sharnw

Nearly +ive opk :wohoo:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

sharnw said:


> Nearly +ive opk :wohoo:

YAYAAAAAA:thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

Hi ladies,

So last night in the car i got this huge wave of nausea like almost threw up...
It lasted all night and i kept waking up feeling like i was going to throw up still.
I still have a mild tjummie ache and now have diahhrea :shrug:

My OPK is pretty dang dark today but not pos yet...

I feel like butt!

I did an HPT just to see but its BFN


----------



## ashknowsbest

I had the worst night I've had in a long time. I'm so tired today. I don't know if it's because the clomid is building up in my system but I was crying a lot last night (and I didn't know why!!!!) and I was having the worst hot flashes I've ever experienced! I mean it's really not that bad but I'm just not used to having hot flashes!! And it woke me up about every hour throughout the night. 

Do you girls think it could be because the clomid is building up in my system now or what? because I wasn't this bad before!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sorry your not feeling to good Liz


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ash that could be the case.


----------



## lizlovelust

Yea i feel like poo :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Just get some rest Liz, Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## lizlovelust

Hard to get rest today, busy weekend, been a busy week too. I just want to sleep! Lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Just try to get some rest then Liz, I know how that can be when your busy though.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ugh, I am NOT looking forward to taking clomid, thank god its only 5 days!
Sorry you don't feel good Ash, sounds like classic clomid symptoms to me:(
Have you checked out the clomid thread? I've been following it, and other ladies have had similar side affects.

Liz- your probably coming down with something, try to rest so your body won't delay O


----------



## ashknowsbest

I haven't seem the clomid thread, can you post the link?


----------



## lizlovelust

Tallmom2b said:


> Ugh, I am NOT looking forward to taking clomid, thank god its only 5 days!
> Sorry you don't feel good Ash, sounds like classic clomid symptoms to me:(
> Have you checked out the clomid thread? I've been following it, and other ladies have had similar side affects.
> 
> Liz- your probably coming down with something, try to rest so your body won't delay O

Ill try but its going to be tough to rest this weekend, super busy :dohh:


----------



## Tallmom2b

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...id-please-join-ask-questions-get-answers.html

:)


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks tallmom!


----------



## Tallmom2b

I wish I would either O before monday or AF would come so I don't have to have my period induced! I wish I was ignorant of all the possible side effects... :wacko:


----------



## Stinas

Ah - sorry you have symptoms from the clomid. It sucks but just think of the outcome. 

Tallmom - you too... Just think of the outcome. It sucks, but we are the people that need the extra boost. 

As for me...temps going up slowly...possible o? Hmmmm only time will tell.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - looks like you might be Oing! Or O'ed and you're just having a slow rise! As long as you BDed you should be fine! 

Yeah the side effects suck but they're really not that bad. I can deal with it, it's just not comfortable, that's all!


----------



## Stinas

I hope I O'd....I think I might have O CD22. I bd CD 16,17, 18, 20, 21, 22...was going to last night, but too tired lol...so ill give it one last try tonight. 
I am hoping this is it....if not....clomid here I come! 

Ash - it sucks...but the end outcome will be amazingggg....im excited to see.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I really hope you don't have to go on clomid buuut if you do at least you have people that are going through the same thing to talk to! 

Oh and my move is in 7 days! And IUI in 8! How ridiculous!


----------



## Stinas

Thats crazyyyy!!!! I feel like you JUST told me about it!!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I don't know what I'm more excited for. The IUI or the move!


----------



## Stinas

lol I dont blame you! I wouldnt know either! Maybe you can just set your mind to the move and in a few weeks get a BFP surprise!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah that's probably what's going to happen! But I told OH that I will not be lifting anything after the insemination! Ha! This is great timing for me!


----------



## Stinas

PERFECT!! I would say the same thing!


----------



## sharnw

Oh I am so O'ing!! So upset dh is away and wont be home untill tomorrow :growlmad::cry::nope:](*,)](*,)


----------



## ashknowsbest

sharnw - I know how that feelings. My OH went away on a business trip a couple week ago for a week! I thought I was going to die I missed him so much! I tried to keep myself busy going to the gym and having lunch with my mom and friends while he was gone! :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

You never know Sharn, you might catch it in time tomorrow


----------



## sharnw

Thanks girls :flower:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Hello ladies, How is everyone?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sharn hope you catch it in time


----------



## ginny83

I couldn't help myself and use my last IC this morning. It looked basically the same as yesterday, except maybe a bit less colour! Convinced it was a BFN....

...2 hours later I couldn't help myself and thought I'd use a FRER and got this:

https://i40.tinypic.com/2yzk38h.jpg

A line showed up in 30 seconds, and this pic was taken at 8 minutes.

Could this be it??!


----------



## ashknowsbest

That's definitely it.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Omg Ginny Congrats hun. that is a :bfp: UPDATING your chart on the first page


----------



## WantingABubba

.....?


----------



## ginny83

Stilll a bit nervous, going to test again tomorrow - AF isn't due until Tuesday/Wednesday and I spot for a 2-3days before... I think I'm going to make an appointment with the docs for Friday to get it confirmed if it's still looking good by then.


----------



## Lisa92881

Congrats ginny!

Ash - Perfect timing! Sorry hubby, can't lift anything! :haha:

Sharnw - You could still catch the egg tomorrow, just BD as soon as hubby's home!


----------



## KristinaKarma

ginny83 said:


> I couldn't help myself and use my last IC this morning. It looked basically the same as yesterday, except maybe a bit less colour! Convinced it was a BFN....
> 
> ...2 hours later I couldn't help myself and thought I'd use a FRER and got this:
> 
> https://i40.tinypic.com/2yzk38h.jpg
> 
> A line showed up in 30 seconds, and this pic was taken at 8 minutes.
> 
> Could this be it??!

Congrats hon! We're due the same day! That is a beautiful :bfp:


----------



## Stinas

Ginny - I knew it!!! Congrats!!


----------



## sharnw

OMG congrats :D:happydance:


----------



## sharnw

I went to him :) he's only 2 hours away :blush: 

Im glad i will have my days covered. Got my self a bottle of red. going to enjoy a glass or 2 and have a movie night after i watch my favourite show 'Hart of Dixie' :)


----------



## ginny83

Thanks for the congrats guys :) I don't think I'll be 100% convinced until I'm actually late for AF. My boobs are very sore today though and I also got some almost looking EWCM - so I'll take these as all good signs.

Sharnw - atleast you'll have no doubts now that you've done as much as you can do :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

My temp rose again this morning ladies


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - yay!! 

I got crosshairs today. Temps are still not as high as I would like them to be. I'm just confused with it right now. I feel like I O, but im not 100% sure. Maybe the line is up too high because I have a bunch of missing temps in the beginning of chart? Hmm


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas your chart look fine to me

AFM Im having pressure now


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi ladies:)

Stinas- yea for crosshairs!! Keep bding though jic. Just until your temps get a bit higher:)

Ash- gl on the move and with IUI:) now you have an excuse to get out o the heavy lifting:thumbup:

Sharn- I don't think you've Od yet so you've definitley got more time to :sex:

Ginny- :happydance: congrats!! H&h 9 mo. to you! 
I don't think it would hurt to make an apt. ASAP if your nervous. Especially since your LP temps are kinda low and you've been spotting. Those are two signs your progesterone might be low. If it is they can give you supplements to boost it. Better safe than sorry right?

Pink- your chart is looking promising, keep bding jic though:)

Well Monday morn is my appointment, I have a list of ques. to ask. I'm really excited and nervous!


----------



## KristinaKarma

Alright ladies. I'm extremely nervous. My temps are still triphasic, but today's temp was .2 lower than it has been. Anything to be concerned about? Tests are still progressively darker than yesterday. Digi still says pregnant. No sign of AF who isn't due until Wednesday. Would you ladies mind taking a look at my chart for peace of mind?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b1472


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you tallmom but we are on a break right now


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - yay for O but I think you should still BD like tallmom said just in case your temp goes up more.

tallmom - I'm sure your appointment will go fine! good luck! I would write down all of the questions you have because I forgot a lot of my questions the first time I went to see my FS just because it was all so overwhelming! 

AFM - went to AC last night won $400 dollars and dodged all side effects from clomid, so I'm pretty much really happy today! Only 1 more night of clomid and then I'm free .. until next month =D


----------



## Stinas

This is so frustrating!! I was planning on bd every other day. So u guys think I didn't o yet? This sucks. 

Ash - yay for $$$$$!!! Glad you had a good time!!! I have been getting the itch to come down! 

Tallmom - how are you? Are you excited for your apt?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas you O'ed hun


----------



## WantingABubba

:wacko: am I not here, or something? I posted ages ago and got no response.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I most have missed your post WAB


----------



## Stinas

I hope I did....but my temps are usually much higher than this.
Last night after bd I had a bit of a full cramping feeling. Weird. Still a little dull down there. 

Wanting - didn't see a post with anything but "...."


----------



## ginny83

WantingABubba said:


> LOL, look at my chart. It looks crazy :( think it's cos I'm temping later this cycle.

WantingABubba - is this the post your referring to? I'm sure no one skipped it on purpose, I think mabe it didn't geta response because it sounds more like a statement than a question :)

Anyway, I can't really help sorry, I don't have much experience with charting :wacko: I'm sure someone else will have a look at it though :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

WAB if that is your question.

Can't really help as it is to early to tell.


----------



## ginny83

Ash - so lucky winning $, I never win any money! Glad the clomid hasn't given you many side effects either. 

Stinas - you're temps do look lower compared to your other months, maybe you're just having a slow rise cycle for some reason?

Kristina - I'm in the same boat, except my post O temps aren't even that high to begin with! I was considering not even temping anymore and just letting what will be, will be. The main reasons I wanted to chart was to confirm I am Oing and to see how long my LP is> I know I'm Oing! and I unless I get AF today, I'm guessing I have a LP of at least 12 days. Anyway - I'd say book a doctors appointment if you haven't already and then try and relax :) 

Tallmom - Thanks for the advice :) I think I am going to go to the docs soon - mainly just so I can relex and try and stay as stress free as possible. Goodluck with your appointment too!


AFM - I've been waking up earlier than usual the past few days and I think it's because I'm anxious on what my temp is going to be :wacko: the last couple of days of my chart is actually adjusted temps... so I really probably don't have that much of a clue on what's going on. I showed my OH my test yesterday and he was excited, which meant a lot to me to have that experience because DS was a suprise we were both more in shock than excited for the first couple of days after we found out.

Thanks for all your congrats ladies - this really is such a lovely support group :)


----------



## ginny83

Hotpink_Mom said:


> My temp rose again this morning ladies

I can't believe how much earlier you've O'd because of the soy! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## sharnw

Thanks ladies, i feel so better that we can bd to catch our egg, im glad I didnt O yesterday :) dh is home this morning and we will start tonight! :yipee:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- I would still bd jic, maybe just every other day? Just until your temps go up more.

I'm excited and nervous about my appointment. I'm totally bringing a list of ques. I tend to blank out when I go to appointments. I really hope clomid makes me O earlier, it would be a bummer if it didn't.


----------



## ginny83

sharnw said:


> Thanks ladies, i feel so better that we can bd to catch our egg, im glad I didnt O yesterday :) dh is home this morning and we will start tonight! :yipee:

yay! Good luck :dust:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ginny83 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> My temp rose again this morning ladies
> 
> I can't believe how much earlier you've O'd because of the soy! Fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...

Thank you Ginny by next cycle I hope I get my bfp like i had said before this cycle we are taking a break from NTNP


----------



## Stinas

Thanks ladies! I do plan on bd every other day...I was just hoping I could take a break now...im bd out! lol 
I really do hope its a slow rise, but knowing the way my stupid body works...its probably not. I knew I got my hopes up too high with all those stupid smiley faces!! grr!

WantingABubba - If that was your question, it is still early. Most peoples temps go up and down before they get to their fertile period. You still have some time.

Tallmom - Oh yes...I would bring a paper with questions too! I do the same thing and on the car ride home i think oh i should have asked this and this. I think the clomid will help you...of if anything shorten your cycle, which will overall help.


----------



## Stinas

My bbs are getting pretty sore especially by my armpits hmmmmmmm interesting lol


----------



## WantingABubba

Sorry girls :dohh:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I finished my clomid last night and we were at the casino playing poker and I had no side effects! I'm so happy! It's over! Lol. Now I just have to be patient and wait for IUI that's on Friday, Saturday or Sunday! 

Thanks for all of the support girls, it really does mean a lot to me to have people encouraging me and rooting for me! :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Got my crosshairs ladies :happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas said:


> My bbs are getting pretty sore especially by my armpits hmmmmmmm interesting lol

Crosshairs, awesome! Looks like just a slow rise, I've had that happen before. And quit poking your boobs, you're just making them more sore. :rofl: :winkwink:



ashknowsbest said:


> I finished my clomid last night and we were at the casino playing poker and I had no side effects! I'm so happy! It's over! Lol. Now I just have to be patient and wait for IUI that's on Friday, Saturday or Sunday!
> 
> Thanks for all of the support girls, it really does mean a lot to me to have people encouraging me and rooting for me! :hugs:

Yeah!! Drink lots of water, I found that I got super thirsty 2-3 days after my last dose, and it would last a few days. Plus, increased water will help cm. :thumbup: Can't wait to hear about IUI!



Hotpink_Mom said:


> Got my crosshairs ladies :happydance:

Yeahhhh! :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm wondering now, if my LP is going to be long.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I've noticed that my CM really hasn't changed much which I'm pretty happy about! And I'm really looking forward to my scan to see if the clomid worked and then to do the IUI! I'm going to let my mom be in the room when they do the IUI with my OH and I because I'm not letting her in the room when I give birth so I feel that's the least I could do! :haha: 

hotpinkmom - happy you got your crosshairs! Whatever you did this cycle must have worked because you definitely ovulated sooner than normal by a lot! 

lisa - how's your pregnancy going? Any morning sickness yet?

Stinas - armpit pain can be a good sign! I have my fingers crossed for you dear! 

Oh and we finally sold every bit of our furniture so I feel relieved and we found the sofa we wanted today and purchased it. I'm feeling very stress free, I love it!


----------



## Stinas

Lisa - lol. I hope its a slow rise i have had fast rises and all ended up in bfn, so i guess we shall see. How are u feeling?! Any symptoms yet?

Ash - I'm super psyched about your iui!!!!! And yay for selling all your stuff!! Your moving super fast!! love it!!!! 
I hope this armpit pain is something.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yes I did O Ash Don't know if it was the soy your the Cassava


----------



## ashknowsbest

hotpinkmom - well whatever it was worked!! so that's awesome! I hope you get your bfp this month! 

Stinas - it is going by very fast but I'm happy about it! And I'm going to be counting down the hours until Friday when I have my scan!


----------



## sharnw

Yay great goin girls! 

AFM, well it turns out I got excited too soon, Im still chasing my egg... Dh is home and im happy that we will be Bd'ing every night, we have 4 days until he goes back to work :(


----------



## Bella13.02.05

Hi all!!

Me and my Husband have been trying to conceive since 2011 feb, and we miscarried in October2011. I was on the implant for 3 years and my period have been between 29-43 days more so the later ave 38. My last period was 13/01/2012, i have done several hcg test all neg, today though i had stomach cramp-light in left and felt a bit quesy and i did another hcg again neg i did a lh and it came back positive, am i ovulating? I dont want to get my hopes up as lot our first after 8 weeks(6weeks old) and it seems like forever ago. Just wish my body would let me know either way.

Thanks for answers in advance.


Bella

x


----------



## Stinas

Bella - There is a possibility of O, but you really cant tell...charting is a good way, maybe you should start.

Ash - This week is going to go by super slow for you! Im excited to hear all about the IUI!!!...mainly because im probably not too far behind you! 

Hotpink - Your chart is looking good!!

sharnw - BD away!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - Here are a few more BFP's that we need to update....

Charlie_lael's Chart
Daangconcept's Chart

and the Taylorxxx I think she had a mc :cry::hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you Stinas I'll go update


----------



## ginny83

Ash - good luck for the weekend :) Sounds like it's all going well so far

Hotpink - yay for crosshairs!

Stinas - you're chart's looking good so far :) looks like you've covered all your bases too!

AFM: I did a digi this morning and it said 2-3 weeks! I thinking it must be borderline on 2 weeks because I'm only 13DPO today.

Then I went to the doctors and they did their test and it came up negative! Although he only left it for about 40 seconds - the window was still full of dye and he said "no second line". I felt like saying - it might need a bit more time, but I've heard the ones doctors use are less sensitive. Anyway they did a blood test so I'll find out offical results on Wednesday! Hopefully it's good news!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ginny I have always went for the blood tests before thoe dr HCGs test


----------



## lizlovelust

Hi Ladies,

I'm convinced I still haven't Oed... 

Not sure what my chart is doing either, around now is the time I normally O.

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA3MjkuanBn.jpg


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Not sure what is going on with your chart liz


----------



## ginny83

maybe you're Oing a couple of days later this cycle?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ok so this is totally off of topic of TTC buuuut I have to share this amazing news with somebody! My OH and I went back down to AC tonight after we finally finished packing to celebrate and we play poker. Well ... there's this bad beat jackpot in poker and it was at $587,000 and my honey's table hit it, so they split it and he ended up getting $39,000 dollars!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and we're doing IUI and we're excited!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Wow, Ash that is so exciting new you two are very lucky right now. Maybe your IUI will end in a :bfp:


----------



## sharnw

Wow congrats ash! :)


----------



## Stinas

Oh Ash!!!!!!! Congrats!!! That's wonderful news!!! Yay!!!! That's soo cool! Great things coming your way my dear!!!


----------



## ginny83

Oh wow Ash, that's fantastic news!! Maybe good things also come in 3's?? The move, the win and now.... :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Holy crap Ash!! That's awesome!! :happydance: Talk about a lucky week, I'm glad your IUI is coming up while you're on a roll!! :winkwink:


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeaaaaaahhhh baby's finally an appleseed!!! Wow, that may have been the longest week of my life!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:rofl: Lisa


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ash that's awesome!! You guys in a real lucky streak!! :happydance:

Stinas- chart is looking good!!! Fx!

Hotpink- I'm not totally convinced you have Od, keep bding jic! :winkwink:

Ginny- hope that blood test comes out a bfp!!! Fx!

Well ladies, I had my appointment this morning and it went good. They hadn't done a thyroid test yet so they took MORE blood from me and I'll know the results tomorrow. 
So, between now and then I need to decide wether I am going to wait until this cycle is over, which could be another 40 days or so. Then start clomid. Or take progesterone to induce menstration now and start my period in a couple weeks, then take clomid.
I need advice, what do you girls think? Wait or induce?
My doc said that inducing would probably work because I'm _probably_ not going to O anytime soon... :shrug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

You may be right tallmom


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - I say just induce it. Your doc said last time that even if you O super late, isnt the egg old/not really likely to be viable? I dk. I would just induce it and start a new clean cycle. I know you rather have nature take its course, but sometimes we need a little boost. Keep us updated!!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ya, I think if my thyroid checks out okay I'm going to go for it! :happydance:
I've done enough waiting around!


----------



## Stinas

Yay!!! Yes you have!!!!

Temp went up today!!! Finally in the 98's!!! It's about time!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girls! We really are on a lucky streak, now I feel good about this IUI! 

Stinas - it looks like you finally O'ed! Yay! :hugs: Now just to keep that temp up and get your bfp! 

hotpinkmom - it looks like you did O, I agree with tallmom. I think tomorrow we'll really be able to tell! FX'd for you that you did O and that temp stays up! 

Ginny - good luck on blood test! :hugs:

Tallmom - If I were you I would induce and then start clomid but I'm really impatient so if you're anything like me, that's what I would do! Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well, ash my crosshairs did more to cd13 from cd12 though


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I mean, charting is not a solid way really to show much. I tried to show my charts to my doctor and he was like I don't really care to see them. i guess because so many things can influence the temp. I would just wait until tomorrow and see what happens ... I mean if it stays up then you probably ovulated but I'm really not sure. I've only been temping for 4 cycles so I'm no expert =D Maybe it's the new fertility supplement you're taking ... ?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- I have high hopes for you this cycle! I'm going to be chart stalking you like crazy :winkwink: You did such a good job of bding. You MUST have caught that eggy!!!
:dust:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ashknowsbest said:


> Yeah I mean, charting is not a solid way really to show much. I tried to show my charts to my doctor and he was like I don't really care to see them. i guess because so many things can influence the temp. I would just wait until tomorrow and see what happens ... I mean if it stays up then you probably ovulated but I'm really not sure. I've only been temping for 4 cycles so I'm no expert =D Maybe it's the new fertility supplement you're taking ... ?

If it's the Soy or the Cassava helping me then next cycle I'm still going to take them. Yeah, some dr. think they know you body better then we do that's why I stop going to the dr myself.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I actually love my doctor. He's done every test under the sun for me and he's not waiting around to try something more aggressive so I like that. And he's been there for me when I call having questions and what not. I guess I'm probably one of the lucky ones that found a doctor they like.


----------



## Tallmom2b

I like my doctor too, he's very knowledgable in his field and has a lot of experience treating infertility. He also helped my best friend get pregnant:)
He's not pushy or judgmental which is nice. But on the other hand I do feel like I need to ask alot of ques. He also hadn't thought to check my thyroid yet (I asked about it)
It's good to find a doctor you trust because they can help you, especially with stuff that can only be detected with blood tests and things like that:thumbup:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hi girls, first month charting here, v excited! Hope you all get your BFPs :) x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: welcome ocean_pearl


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks hun. So I'm temping vaginally in the morning, but I do have broken sleep early in the morning, will this affect temps a lot? I don't get up but I just wake up and turn over, go back to sleep etc x


----------



## Stinas

ocean_pearl - Welcome!!! Post a link to your chart so Hotpink can add it to the front page! All you need is 4hrs straight of sleep....if your in and out of sleep, I would write down the temp, then click on sleep deprived, then make a note of your tossing and turning. 

Tallmom - Oh god I do hope so!!! I tried to be aggressive this cycle. I have high hopes, but dont want to get too excited because its upsetting when it does not work out....you know how it is. I had to go get a baby shower gift today...I also went around the store making my own virtual shower registry in my head lol Testing out strollers and all...I have serious problems. Thank god my friend called me asking me where I was because she was ready to go for our mani/pedis...I darted out of there lol 
Im really glad you decided to induce AF. Your one step closer! Just remember we are all here on the rollercoaster ride together! Ups and downs! 

Hotpink - I dont think not going to the doc is a good idea. I know a lot of them suck, you just have to test them out like a car, if you dont like them, hit the road and find a new one. Just because they worked for a friend does not mean they will work for you. I am not a fan of my doc because it seems like she just likes to hear herself talk. "your going to O any day now...bye"....ummm...I think I know my body well....10 days later, I O'd. Look around...someone else will make you feel more comfortable. I am going to change docs next month once my new insurance kicks in. I agree with the rest of the ladies...you might have O and possibly failed, but are getting ready to O. Keep a close eye on your chart....Soy wakes your body up in a sense, so the gears are getting ready and smoking...they need a little oil before they can work lol The next few days should confirm if you did. You could tell already that the Soy is doing something. Fx!!! 

Ash - Im exciteddddd!!!!! 

Lisa - When you do your baby registry...can you include us? I love to shop, but baby stuff makes me happy! I have a few stroller suggestions if you like opinions lol 

As for me...I think I did infact O....slow rise O...my boobs have been hurting me for a few days...tons of creamy cm today and past 2-3 days have been waking up about 20min before my temp alarm with lots of pressure down there....like I have to pee really bad, but I only pee a normal morning dose...weird. Other than that...trying not to think about it at all. Just going on my merry way. I dont want to get excited, even though I always do a bit.


----------



## lizlovelust

My charts still weird, OPKs still weird.

Today i have felt nauseous all day, heartburn, super fatigued. 

I feel like butt!

Going to set up a doc app. Sometime this coming week.


----------



## juliann

Hi Ocean Pearl!

My first month temping too. Good Luck!:thumbup:


----------



## WantingABubba

Second temp rise today. Can't wait to go to sleep, as I'm hoping for another temp rise to confirm O :dance:


----------



## ginny83

I think it's so important finding a doctor that you like - because the worry doesn't stop after you get your BFP! It's just a whole set of different questions. (Well maybe I'm a bit of a worrier!)

I hated the GP I saw during early pregnancy with DS. He was really against modern technology and thought that most of it was not needed - he didn't even want me to have a scan until 20 weeks (he eventually gave me a referral for a 12 week scan). Anyway I only saw him because I had a very busy job and worked long hours and his office was in the same building as my work.

This time I have found a really nice GP and was still was happy for me to have the blood test even though his urine test came back negative. 

Anyway - just wanted to say you ladies that have found doctors that you like are lucky and make sure you hang on to them :)


----------



## ginny83

Welcome Ocean Pearl and Juilann :)

Liz - I think going to a doctors is the best move, sounds like you need some further investigation to find out what's going on with you

Stinas - I have a really good feeling about this cycle for you x


----------



## lizlovelust

Yea cause all my OPKs have been sort of dark, and my temps are not very low at all like they shouls be before O...


----------



## Stinas

Ginny - Thank you!!! I really hope so!! 
Im sure the blood test will confirm your BFP!! I have read on here many people have had BFP at home and BFN at docs for weeks...then they get bloods done and see that they have a BFP like they confirmed at home. Weird huh. 

Wanting - FX!!!! 

Liz - Yes, you should call the doc...have them take blood tests to see whats going on...its the only way your going to relax and get some answers. Good luck!

juliann - Good luck temping!!! First month is a eye opener to how your body is working...its pretty cool actually.


----------



## leanalamont

?


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas - Absolutely!! Sounds like you're already a step ahead of me! :haha: So exciting that ov is confirmed, you def bd'd plenty so I hope this is it for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

leanalamont said:


> ?

Are you trying to ask a question?


----------



## lizlovelust

I know you ladies aren't doctors but what do you THINK is going on with me?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: welcome juliann


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas Thank you for that speech


----------



## WantingABubba

Thanks Stinas :hugs:.


----------



## lizlovelust

my OPKs this cycle...

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/OPKs.jpg


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - Thanks...which one? lmao! 

Liz - I honestly dont think you are Oing at all. Your body is probably producing LH, trying to O and failing for whatever reason....Hence all the dark almost positive/positive OPKs. Bloodwork will be able to confirm O and see where your hormone levels are. Call the doc because I hear its hard to get apts certain places, so the earlier you call, the earlier you get answers. I went and got blood taken and honestly, it was like a bit of weight gets lifted off your shoulders. Your probably fine...you stressing out is making your cycles go out of whack. 

Lisa - I am way ahead of the game!! lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

All of them :rofl:


----------



## Stinas

He he he


----------



## ocean_pearl

juliann said:


> Hi Ocean Pearl!
> 
> My first month temping too. Good Luck!:thumbup:

Good luck to you too! :flower:


----------



## samanthax

its mine to :') (doing it proberly) my temp droped well low 35.8c yesturday was 36 something... is that a good thing? AF is here aswell (3rd day with her) x


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies :)
I havent been on this thread at all this cycle sorry :hugs: I have been sceptical on wether to carry on charting as my FS said not too and laughed at me etc when I said I was (horrible fs- first time seeing this new one made me feel so stupid grrrr)

Anyhow I have been taking my temp... And I am glad I have carried on...

I have a dilemma- I was so sure I ovulated on cd11 as my temp shot up- But today the temp has dropped right back down (I know you need 3 consecutive high temps to confirm o) So I know I havent ovulated despite having all the signs of o... Do you think my body geared up to o but didnt???? Opinions please ladies sooooo confused grrr...

I hope everyone is well???
xx


----------



## WantingABubba

I'm so confused :wacko: - I got my third consecutive temp rise and crosshairs today. FF tells me I ovulated on cycle day 11 (one day earlier than usual). However, I don't get a positive OPK until the next day, and have had a positive yesterday and today! Wth?! :shrug:

Admittedly, I don't take by temps at the same time every day due to working different shifts and not always going to bed at the same time, but still, I didn't take temps at the same time last month and my ovulation was spot on.

I feel out now :( next month, I'm gonna have to force myself to be in bed by 1am so I can temp by 4am :(

ETA : I just put in my positive OPK for today and it gave me a dotted line :dohh:.


----------



## ginny83

I'e only temped one cycle - and since I got a BFP in it, it's not really a complete cycle. But I don't think FF is always 100% accurate with the exact dates it gives for Oing. This is probably due to the hundred and one environmental factors that can probably affect your temps.

I do think it's great to use to make sure you are Oing - as you can see the overall trend, but I would say the date it pinpoints can be +/- a couple of days.

That's just what I think anyway :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Humm, any thoughts on my chart ladies?


----------



## ashknowsbest

hotpinkmom - you're 4 DPO and you ovulated. =D


----------



## lizlovelust

wow I think I might O in a day or two.... my temp dropped like crazy!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Liz - you asked what was going on with your chart and OPK's well here's what I think. You shouldn't OPK every single day throughout your cycle. I don't think many people do and if I charted throughout my entire cycle I might get about a week or 2 of pos OPK's also. Your hormone levels change all of the time and it's not good to OPK through the whole cycle, in my opinion. It's expensive! Plus you're going to get pos OPK's even when you're not ovulating when you do it through your whole cycle because levels fluctuate all of the time. I think you should go to the doctor and only OPK starting CD 10 and on. Once period comes, stop OPKing because then you're just wasting money and stressing yourself out.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Liz - and out of all of those OPK's that you posted on page 239, I would say that CD 16 was the only POS one.


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm not talking about my OPKs telling me I'm Oing, I'm talking about my temp drop!


----------



## ashknowsbest

You posted on the last page that we're not doctors but what do you think is wrong with your pos OPK's and your chart. I don't know about your chart but I know what's wrong with your OPK's....


----------



## ashknowsbest

And nobody knows what's going on with your chart! I go to a FS and my OBGYN and they both laughed when I tried to show them my chart! A chart is not like solid medical evidence since it can change so much depending on sleep environment, time and quality of sleep!


----------



## ashknowsbest

lizlovelust said:


> I know you ladies aren't doctors but what do you THINK is going on with me?

... this is what I was responding to Liz


----------



## lizlovelust

Well I get 8 hours of sleep every night and temp at the exact same time every morning. So I'm pretty convinced my chart is accurate.


----------



## ashknowsbest

If you think your chart is accurate then you shouldn't be so worried then ... I don't understand ... ?


----------



## lizlovelust

Well I was worried up until today, but my temp dropped signifigantly! I'm pretty sure I'm going to O in the next day or two!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh ok.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ash- I hope my temp ups up more tomorrow


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I do too but I've seen charting on FF where they ovulate and the temps are higher but don't go that high and they still get preggo so it doesn't necessarily mean it's bad if they stay where they are but above the coverline! =D


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- Sore BBs are a good sign! I've also had that pressure feeling in the mornings too before, I wonder if it's the lining of the uterus thickening or something? :shrug:
Fx for you hun!

Ocean_pearl- :) welcome to the thread:dust:

Liz- maybe you had a virus and your body was busy fighting it off so it delayed O? But that temp drop is a good sign that your body maybe gearing up to O.
I agree with Ash, only use OPKs from CD 10 to when you know you have Od. Save yourself some money and it will keep you saner too :winkwink: 
I also don't think any of those OpKs were positive. The test line has to be as dark or darker then the control line.

WantingABubba- I think it looks like you might have Od, keep bding jic :)

Ginny- have you gotten the blood test results yet? Your chart is looking better and better everyday! :thumbup:

Scerena- :hi: how have you been? Your doc was a punk for belittling your charting! Glad youve kept up with it. Keep bding, I dont think you have Od yet;)

Pink- I think you've Od, maybe youre having a slow rise? Your chart looks awesome compared to your past ones, maybe this will be it? :thumbup:

AFM- just waiting to hear back about my thyroid test :coffee:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ash and Tallmom- I love you two


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hah! I <3 all you girls too! All the support is nice!


----------



## Tallmom2b

This is a great support group! :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom I'm not getting my hopes up for you just yet, but you had your lowest temp yesterday then a rise today hoping it goes up tomorrow


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ya I was curious about that myself. I might wait and see what tomorrow's temps is before I commit to taking progesterone. But I'm not getting my hopes up just yet.


----------



## PBLover2

Hey everyone! Ive been stalking for a little bit, thought i'd join in. This is the first month of temping and doing OPKs. I think my chart looks pretty good so far, I just hope my temps stay up!


----------



## samanthax

Its looking good! PBLover2 from what i see! good luck! xxx


----------



## PBLover2

samanthax said:


> Its looking good! PBLover2 from what i see! good luck! xxx

Thank you!


----------



## WantingABubba

Okay, just done an OPK and it was negative but still quite dark so done a digi and got a circle *phew*

Creamy CM now, and cervix is now firm. Can't tell if cervix has moved down so put it at medium. Still feels sort of open, too.

Safe to say I've O'd. But when? :shrug:


----------



## samanthax

How can you tell if your cerxics open/closed or medium? xx


----------



## WantingABubba

samanthax said:


> How can you tell if your cerxics open/closed or medium? xx

If it's open, it feels like a donut.

If it's closed, it feels like a dimple.

If it's medium, it's sorta just between the two.

But it depends on the woman and certain factors - .E.G - given birth vs not given birth before.

HTH 

:flower:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Wanting- my guess is cd 11 :) fx!

PBlover2- welcome! :) your chart is looking quite good do far! Good job on charting:thumbup:


----------



## samanthax

Aww okay! thanks xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: and Welcome PBLover2


----------



## Stinas

Wow I miss out on a lot when I sleep in lol 

Ash - wonderful speech. Couldn't have said it better myself! 

Hotpink - fx!! 

Tallmom - you always seem to calm me down lol fx temps go up and stay up. Maybe all those tests scared you body into working!!

My temp went down a bit today. Not happy about it but it is what it is. Pressure is still there, bloating is weird, and my boobs are just uncomfortable. Annoying! Lol it better be something good!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas maybe it is time for implantion


----------



## Tallmom2b

Thyroid is normal! :) gonna wait till tomorrow to see what my temp does. Ovaries have been quite twingy today... Hmmm... Guess time will tell!


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- :hi: thanks for the reply :) I have been doing well kind of, my nan passed away so had the funeral and stuff to deal with, feeling a lot better now though then I did...
Yes the fs was a PUNK lol! I was considering giving up temping after my talk with him but I have decided not to...
I agree I have not ovulated yet stupid chart got my hopes up yesterday! I thought the op had worked and my cycles were short- I really need it to work and start shortening my cycle...
Just had a peek at your chart I hope your temp continues to rise :hugs:

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well :hi: scerena,

Sorry to hear about your nan. Praying for you.

Can't really tell right now on your chart though, check out mine.


----------



## scerena

4dpo your chart is looking good hun :)

Thanks for praying for me :hugs:

My chart is confusing, I think the few drinks I had on friday night caused my temp to rise grrr x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That could be the case hun


----------



## Stinas

PBLover2 - Welcome!!!!! We are the same DPO!!

Tallmom - YAYYYYYYY!!!!! Sooo glad to hear the good news!! 

Hotpink - I sure hope so!!! Temps are overall lower than normal, but maybe thats a good thing? Time will tell I guess...did an OPK juuusssttt in case today, but negative.

scerena - HIII!! I would keep temping...just for your piece of mind. I really dont think there are many docs that like or follow it. Mine said it does not matter nor makes a difference...which pissed me off because if I didnt temp, I would have thought that I O any day after the visit like she said...but I O 10 days later....with out temping I would have gone insane.


----------



## scerena

Stinas I agree doctors arent always right- they told me I wasnt ovulating on clomid but temping showed that I did later in my cycle :)
How have you been?x


----------



## Stinas

I know charting is not always 100%, but it does give you an idea on whats going on, so I cant see why they just ignore them completely. Its annoying...my doc pretty much rolled her eyes when I told her I was doing soy and charting....shes like "it makes no difference". Another reason why I am going to go to a different doc. 

I am doing good. Hoping for a good outcome this cycle, as we all are. Just floating around until then.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas I'll be chart stalking you hun


----------



## sharnw

Hello dear ladies, how are we all?? :)

I think im O'ing now or near..... I think im going to temp until i get my cross hairs and stop after, hope im forgiven :flower:


----------



## Stinas

sharnw - fx!

Hotpink - I will be too! I really think the soy helped shorten my cycles. Hopefully this natural cycle works out, or else I will be taking soy again...probably the cassava as well....thats all if this doc does not put me on clomid which I would like.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas Cassava I had no side effect so far and i'm at cd17


----------



## Stinas

Thats good!!! It probably balanced out nicely with the soy. I only had mild headaches with the soy, but it was not bad because I take it as well as my vitamins before bed.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

yeah, I had headache too, but wasn't that bad either.


----------



## Lisa92881

My pregnancy journal, for those who are interested. :)


https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy...l#post15818193


----------



## Lisa92881

Hm, how do I make that link show up with the name instead of the link itself?


----------



## lizlovelust

click the little world icon and paste the link there, and then click okay and then it should have part of it highlighted, delete the highlighted area and write what you want there.


----------



## ginny83

I got my blood test results today and my hcg at 13DPO was 200! Sooo I guess that means I'm offically pregnant! :happydance: I had a feeling it would be OK because I did another FRER this morning and it was so much darker then at 11 and 12 DPO.

I have another blood test and a dating scan in about 4 weeks, but I feel more relaxed now that i have a positive blood test. I might even stop POAS! 

It's a bit bitter/sweet to move on so quickly to 1st trimester. But I'll still be stalking all you lovely ladies and can't wait to see some more BFPs...I have a feeling I won't have to wait very long :)


----------



## Lisa92881

lizlovelust said:


> click the little world icon and paste the link there, and then click okay and then it should have part of it highlighted, delete the highlighted area and write what you want there.

Got it, thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

Lisa92881 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> click the little world icon and paste the link there, and then click okay and then it should have part of it highlighted, delete the highlighted area and write what you want there.
> 
> Got it, thank you! :thumbup:Click to expand...

welcome! :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ginny so glad your results came back positive still so happy for a first time in tamping and got a :bfp:


----------



## Stinas

Lisa - Im going to follow your journal!!!

Ginny - YAY!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Congrats ginny!!


----------



## NewMrs2011

Congrats on your BFP ginny! :)

I wondered if somebody wouldn't mind checking my chart for me? What could be causing these high temps when I haven't ovulated? Thank you :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

NewMrs I have no clue


----------



## NewMrs2011

Hotpink_Mom said:


> NewMrs I have no clue

Thanks anyway :) me either! It's times like this I wish I had a crystal ball!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:) you too. My mom and I have them


----------



## Stinas

Newmrs - you spotted for 54ish days?!! Have you gone to the doc to see why the spotting kept going or what is causing your long cycles?


----------



## NewMrs2011

Stinas said:


> Newmrs - you spotted for 54ish days?!! Have you gone to the doc to see why the spotting kept going or what is causing your long cycles?

Yeah I have been. I think a lot of it has to do with my weight. I had blood tests done a couple weeks ago and they came back pretty much ok. Some things are a wee bit higher/lower than normal but nothing conclusive and the results were the same as in 2007 so the doc wasn't too concerned at all. If only I could lose weight it might just help to kickstart everything. I've also started taking agnus castus too.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena-sorry to hear about your nan, glad you are feeling better though. :hugs:

Pink- nice temp rise! :thumbup:

Stinas- same for you! We've go temp rises going on everywhere! (except for my chart) :cry:

Sharn- it does look like your gearing up for O! :happydance: Get bding! :winkwink:

AFM- I'm calling the doc today to get my prescription for progesterone and clomid. 
It kinda feels like something is going on down there, but chances are I probably wont O anytime soon. :shrug: I hope I don't O while taking progesterone because the doc said that could cause the LP to draw out longer than 14 days. idk, i'm just going for it and hoping for the best... wish me luck :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you Tallmom My chart is looking so much better after taking soy cd3-7 and still taking cassava till i get my bfp.


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - yay for temp rises!!! 

Tallmom - our bodies are weird, I wouldn't want to wait for it to O. I would call ASAP too. Even if you feel something going on. I'm excited to see how your cycles will be on clomid!! 

Newmrs - I have no clue then what's going on with your chart. I wouldn't think it's due to weight. There are several overweight ladies here...I could be wrong though. Good luck!

I got another Temp rise today yay! Hopefully it keeps going up or stays up. I have massive gas...to the point where it is annoying. Lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas may that was a implantation dip


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - I'm happy to see that your chart is looking like O did happen! Yay for that! And 6 DPO dip could have been implantation so we'll just have to see!

Hotpinkmom - Looks like you o'ed too! Told ya =D and your chart looks really nice and clean after taking the cassava and soy! Happy to see that! 

AFM - Follicle scan tomorrow, getting scared for the trigger shot only because OH has to give it to me and I don't know how he's going to do ... but it has to be done. I might have my mom come over and give me the shot! Lol.


----------



## sharnw

1 dpo :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thanks Ash


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I think I'm Ovulating again too


----------



## lizlovelust

Hi Ladies,

So another low temp today, but OPK is still not positive, hopefully I'll get a positive tomorrow and I can BD tomorrow too!


----------



## WantingABubba

Stinas said:


> PBLover2 -
> 
> scerena - HIII!! I would keep temping...just for your piece of mind. I really dont think there are many docs that like or follow it. Mine said it does not matter nor makes a difference...which pissed me off because if I didnt temp, I would have thought that I O any day after the visit like she said...but I O 10 days later....with out temping I would have gone insane.

Mine said the same. She told me to stop temping, stop using OPKs and to just 'have sex three times' a week. :dohh: as if! Gosh, they're so clueless!


----------



## WantingABubba

Tallmom2b said:


> Wanting- my guess is cd 11 :) fx!
> 
> PBlover2- welcome! :) your chart is looking quite good do far! Good job on charting:thumbup:

I don't think so, you know. Didn't get a positive OPK until CD12 and I usually O on CD12 :shrug:. I also have dotted lines so even FF doesn't really know when I ovulated LOL.


----------



## sharnw

I tested yesterday and thought i got a nice positive but when I tested today,its REALLY positive... So do i count today as 1 dpo because of my temp rise? or am i ovulating today?... I cant wait for 2 more temp rises.. F'X

1 pic- yesterdays test
2nd pic- todays test
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 5









002.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lizlovelust

sharnw said:


> I tested yesterday and thought i got a nice positive but when I tested today,its REALLY positive... So do i count today as 1 dpo because of my temp rise? or am i ovulating today?... I cant wait for 2 more temp rises.. F'X
> 
> 1 pic- yesterdays test
> 2nd pic- todays test

I'd say yesterday's test is more positive, I'd say you probably Oed today, you normally O the day after your positive to 2 days after. so Keep BDing!


----------



## Stinas

WantingABubba - yeah they have nooo clue!! lol

Hotpink - I hope it was implantation!!! Crossing my fingers!! What makes you think you are O again?

Ash - Dont be scared! It will go ok! If you feel more comfortable with your mom giving you the shot, go for it!!! I would! lol

Liz - BD when you get low temps!

sharnw - bd for the next 3 days just to cover everything. You should O in the next few days.


----------



## sharnw

I can get one more bd in tonight. Dh goes away for work tomorro for 11 days. Fingers crossed tonight the swimmers catch this egg :)


----------



## Stinas

FX!!!! Tonight should be fine!


----------



## NewMrs2011

I got crosshairs :) sadly I don't think we bd'd at the right time tho, but still happy I got them :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas- I don't know it just felt like it for some reason my right ovary hurts so bad right now still.


----------



## lizlovelust

third day in a row with a low temp, the exact same temp as the past two days! get ti BD tonight at our new place! :D


----------



## samanthax

oo get you! lizlovelust bet yur well excited! x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I just got back from the doctor and I have on follicle, it's 17mm so he wants to wait a couple more days to give it more time to grow. I'm kinda disappointed, I wanted more follicles since I'm taking clomid. I mean I was producing mature follicles without clomid so what was the point ... ? Anyways, I'm also feeling like the IUI is going to fail because I only have one follicle. I'm also have insurance issues because I have two separate insurances. One for pharmacy and the other for medical so they're putting it through with aetna and they're denying it but if they used the correct insurance it would go through no problem. Needless to say I'm annoyed! I guess all I can do it focus on moving and forget about the IUI! I'm so sad!


----------



## Alandsa

sharnw said:


> I tested yesterday and thought i got a nice positive but when I tested today,its REALLY positive... So do i count today as 1 dpo because of my temp rise? or am i ovulating today?... I cant wait for 2 more temp rises.. F'X
> 
> 1 pic- yesterdays test
> 2nd pic- todays test

yes i would say today's is much more positive :) did you test in the afternoon? if so then maybe you will actually ovulate tomorrow?

im not sure if its enough of a temp rise to count as 1dpo, mine often goes to a mid temp around O and then rises again after O. Im about the same time frame as you though as I think Im 1dpo today and waiting for two more temps :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I got the insurance figured out so all is well with that. They're going to overnight me the shot so I'll have it tomorrow and then I have to trigger on Saturday thank god. Still a little disappointed by my follicle but they're giving it 2 more days to grow so maybe by then I'll have two pretty good ones! FX'd!


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA3MzYuanBn.jpg


Close, but not positive yet!


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - bd then!!! 

Ash - don't be upset!! All you need is one follicle! That's all it takes. Plus insurances are always a pain in the ass to go through. Always. Be a bitch and you will get your way!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

We did last night Stinas


----------



## ashknowsbest

The insurance stuff got sorted out now all I have to do it wait until tomorrow for the shot, they're overnightin it to me and I go saturday for another scan to see how much bigger that one follicle got and I'm praying that I have another follicle by the time I go in that's mature!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ashli I hope everything will turn out just the way you plan it to be


----------



## sharnw

Thanks girls, 
*Hotpink_Mom* bd again! :D
*NewMrs2011* GL! :yipee: for cross hairs
*Ash* I hope it all works out for you :flower:
*Liz* get to BD
*Alandsa* YAY for you being 1 dpo :thumbup:

AFM yep well, my temp dropped below my average coverline :cry: ... So i think maybe O is today or tomorrow... According to my OPK's. Should I test today as well?? Bacause I read the instructions, that I shouldn't test after I got my 1st positive..?


----------



## Stinas

Ash - Stay positive and it will happen!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girl!! :hugs: On a better not OH and I picked up our new plasma 3d 59" tv today for our new place. And we were going to move in on Sunday but instead were moving in tomorrow so I'm really happy. :)


----------



## Stinas

oh ASH!!!!! OMG im TOTALLY coming over now! lol Ill bring the popcorn!!!!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: yeah we can go shoe shopping and eating in the day hours and then watch movies or our favorite shows at night!! Lol. It's perfect!!


----------



## Stinas

beyond PERFECT!!!!! lol


----------



## Stinas

BTW TMI but...its having tons of creamy cm good?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thats supposed to be a good sign as long as its different then what you normally experience.


----------



## sharnw

Stinas said:


> BTW TMI but...its having tons of creamy cm good?

Good sign ALERT :thumbup:


----------



## Stinas

I get cm, but not this much creamy cm...its like a glob lol I had to wipe it off my undies lol gross.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yay FX'd


----------



## lizlovelust

sharnw said:


> Thanks girls,
> *Hotpink_Mom* bd again! :D
> *NewMrs2011* GL! :yipee: for cross hairs
> *Ash* I hope it all works out for you :flower:
> *Liz* get to BD
> *Alandsa* YAY for you being 1 dpo :thumbup:
> 
> AFM yep well, my temp dropped below my average coverline :cry: ... So i think maybe O is today or tomorrow... According to my OPK's. Should I test today as well?? Bacause I read the instructions, that I shouldn't test after I got my 1st positive..?

oh we will be BDing lots tonight at our new place! :happydance:


----------



## sharnw

lizlovelust said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls,
> *Hotpink_Mom* bd again! :D
> *NewMrs2011* GL! :yipee: for cross hairs
> *Ash* I hope it all works out for you :flower:
> *Liz* get to BD
> *Alandsa* YAY for you being 1 dpo :thumbup:
> 
> AFM yep well, my temp dropped below my average coverline :cry: ... So i think maybe O is today or tomorrow... According to my OPK's. Should I test today as well?? Bacause I read the instructions, that I shouldn't test after I got my 1st positive..?
> 
> oh we will be BDing lots tonight at our new place! :happydance:Click to expand...

We might be O'ing together :D


----------



## lizlovelust

:dance:


sharnw said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls,
> *Hotpink_Mom* bd again! :D
> *NewMrs2011* GL! :yipee: for cross hairs
> *Ash* I hope it all works out for you :flower:
> *Liz* get to BD
> *Alandsa* YAY for you being 1 dpo :thumbup:
> 
> AFM yep well, my temp dropped below my average coverline :cry: ... So i think maybe O is today or tomorrow... According to my OPK's. Should I test today as well?? Bacause I read the instructions, that I shouldn't test after I got my 1st positive..?
> 
> oh we will be BDing lots tonight at our new place! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> We might be O'ing together :DClick to expand...

yay for Oing at the same time! Lol :dance:


----------



## lizlovelust

So I have so much EWCM today, it's so stretchy too, but my OPK still isn't positive...

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA3MzctMS5qcGc.jpg


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I say let your temp conform O this time Liz not your OPK's


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I say let your temp conform O this time Liz not your OPK's

hmmm, I think I might be Oing now or tomorrow though, cause my CM is super stretchy right now and EW!:happydance:

BDing tonight, lots!:happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay so here's the same OPK but after a little bit..

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA3MzkuanBn.jpg


----------



## Stinas

Liz you need to stop with the opks. Clearly they don't work well with you. Let your temp confirm o.


----------



## lizlovelust

this is the only cycle that OPKs have not worked for me so it's weird.All my other cycles OPKs worked perfectly...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas said:


> Liz you need to stop with the opks. Clearly they don't work well with you. Let your temp confirm o.

I told liz the same thing


----------



## lizlovelust

Like I've said though, this is the only cycle this has ever happened to me..


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- I've heard lots of creamy cm is a good sign :thumbup:

Ash- congrats on the new tv! And GL with the move :)

AFM- I'm chickening out! I read the side effects and im all anxious now. My schedule is so busy I can't afford to be all twacked. I don't want to put myself through that. Ill just wait for O to come I guess. Seriously though, google prometrium, and check out the forum conversations. Ladies where not enjoying the experience. My dose is 400mg at night, women were having side effects at just 100mg, Ugh! Im totally bummed now. I'm too chicken to take it :cry:


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - google is a bad thing lol. If your willing to wait that long and are not comfy with taking it don't. I think it would be good to just get it over with, but then again I understand your concerns. 

Liz - we go through the opk thing every cycle lol


----------



## Tallmom2b

I so want to get it over with, but I'm too sensitive, I've freaked myself out. I have the medication on hand if I change my mind. I work around big heavy objects and have to be physically and mentally stable at work, it sounds like this drug could mess with that. But at least I have a back up plan. If O doesn't happen by cd 70 I'm going to make myself take it!
Thanks for talking to me about it :)


----------



## WantingABubba

I'm so upset. FF changed my O date to CD14 and the last time I DTD was CD11 :cry: it's still a dotted line, though, so I hope it is wrong :(


----------



## Tallmom2b

Wantingabubba- I think you Od on cd 14 too but I still think you could have a chance:)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Wow, ladies my chart is looking so good. Why did we have to take a break? Well, we didn't use a raincoat the other night so I don't know.


----------



## WantingABubba

I think I did too :(

And I think I know why. 

I usually O on CD12 but on CD11, OH and I fell out over something I done. I cried, and cried, and cried, and stressed out for all of CD11 and CD12.

I think the stress delayed O :cry:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Pink- you chart is looking awesome! If you DH didn't wear a rain coat on cd 12 than you have a great chance!!

Wantingabubba- that makes sense, that has happened to me before. Last cycle I was stressing out around the time I usually O and I O'd 10 days late :(


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - that's a good idea. Whatever makes you comfortable. 

Hotpink - raincoat lol makes me giggle


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well ladies, we're on the road to NYC right now. We've already been driving for 40 minutes so we should be there pretty soon! I'm excited but really nervous now! I'll be back down in South jersey tomorrow for my scan and hopefully I'll have more mature follicles to be triggered tomorrow night! Yay! 

Hotpink - your chart does look really good! And like Stinas said, raincoat made me laugh!

Stinas - your chart is also looking good! We have a lot of nice charts going on here, I like it!


----------



## sharnw

Looking good ladies :thumbup:

afm i just started the tww :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lol, I like saying raincoats instead of condoms.


----------



## Stinas

Ash - Yay!!! Omg your probably super excited!!! Im excited for you!!! FX tom scan works out for you! Keep us updated!!! ....and you better watch a movie on that screen tonight!...and bd on the livingroom floor....and the kitchen....and every room lol Its a new place must! hehe

Hotpink - It makes me laugh...all I see is little yellow raincoats haha


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

We got two of them left and all done with the raincoats :haha:


----------



## WantingABubba

Wow, 10 days! That must have been soooo frustrating! How long was your cycle in the end?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sharn- yaaaeee! For TWW! 

Ash- good luck with your scan, hope you have lots of follicles!

Pink- idk, maybe one of those little guys found their way out of the raincoat! :haha:

AFM- ordered Maca powder and nutricology progreens advanced probiotic powder, I'm super fooding it up until AF comes! :)


----------



## Stinas

Hot pink - lol

Tallmom - healthy kick I see. Good for you....I'm at work and can't wait for dessert lol


----------



## Tallmom2b

WantingABubba said:


> Wow, 10 days! That must have been soooo frustrating! How long was your cycle in the end?

85 days!!! :(


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- I had a giant bowl of ice cream today :haha: 
Hoping the super food will help me O sooner than later:thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Only in my dreams Tallmom


----------



## Stinas

I hope so Tallmom. I wouldn't wait too long. It's time to get this show on the road, you have waited long enough!!!

Sometimes I feel like it is never going to happen. I do have higher hopes this cycle because I did bd a lot, but I'm the most unluckiest person ever. Lol I always have to take the detour to get what I want lol. It's the story of my life!!


----------



## Stinas

How crazy is this chart overlay?
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/cg/index.php?c=overlay&chart=130581&sub=View&Cycle=2012-02-01&pattern=3&Action=Update+Overlay


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That is crazy.

AFM: I got to pick up my lilie from the vet at 9-12 today, she got an ouch on her head and had to get some stiches in her right eye brow Came home from lunch with DH yesterday and found her all bloody


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I'm going in for IUI Monday at 9AM. I have one follicle on the right ovary it's 22mm. None on left. Lining is 11mm. Doctor seems very happy so I'm excited minus the drive to NYC again on Monday.


----------



## samanthax

hopee it turns out well ash :) 
at the moment, got a headache (again getting annoyed with them tbh) My OH, is in "pitbike mode" Monday I have a college trip witch i have to be at the college by 7! so excited though! x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ashli Hope every thing goes well monday.


----------



## PBLover2

Good luck Ash!

AFM, im 10 dpo and had a dip in temp this morning. AF is due in 4 days and I pray she doesn't show. Only 'symptoms' im experiencing are sharp pains in my boobs, mostly on the sides and a warm/tingly feeling every now and then in both, and im pretty constipated (sorry tmi!). Its really annoying!


----------



## WantingABubba

Tallmom2b said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Wow, 10 days! That must have been soooo frustrating! How long was your cycle in the end?
> 
> 85 days!!! :(Click to expand...

Omg, you must have been bouncing off the walls in frustration!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girls!! I will write more when I'm home. Still in jersey and I hate typing on my iPhone.


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - oh no! Hope it feels better!

Ash - How exciting is that! I bet you feel much better that the doc is excited too! YAY! ...I know how you feel about the long drive...it sucks! 

As for me...temp spike today!! Still creamy cm...boobs getting bigger and sorer....not that it means anything....they have been sore and not sore before and no bfp. Time will tell...usually temp dips around 12dpo when af comes. Im getting a bit antsy.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you stinas she is home now


----------



## samanthax

Yeah my boobs are abit tender CD7, hopqefully I ovulate on Wednesday, Stina I always have creamy Cm is that normal xx


----------



## sharnw

*PBLover2* Hope these are your bfp symptoms!

*ash* GL!

*Stina* your chart looks amazing

*Mom* poor lilie hope she heals up soon

*Samanthax* some cycles i have loads of creamy cm and some cycles, dry, sometimes very watery (sorry tmi) hope yours is leading to a bfp :)


AFM 2 dpo...


----------



## samanthax

Thank you hope this month is our month can't be heartbroken again cd 5 I finsh my period and we have been bding since i finshed once a day ( maybe too) hope its good chancexxx


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas - Your chart looks awesome! EEK!

Ash - Yay for Monday! I can't wait, I'm so excited for you.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you Sharn, 

Lilie is in and out of the house for a few day so she can heel and to go potty. She is the only dog that truely pretects my family if she don't know you or never seen you before she will get your butt. My son Aiden which is 3 on the 16th this month and step kids Patrick 11, Jennefer 10 and Natalee 7 was like really sad when they came home without lilie being home to meet them and get them off the school bus, but now that she is home after getting hurt she is very much more pretective then ever. Can't wait to see what she'll do with another one around.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas if your temp stays up then I'd say it's triphasic. I think you should test :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks Lisa I'm excited too!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and in 2 hours I will be triggering ... How fun!! Not!


----------



## Lisa92881

Is hubby gonna do it, or are you calling your mom over? I think I would call my mom! :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I would call my mom if I wasn't an hour and a half from her. Lol. OH has to do it. :) I think he'll do just fine!! Besides we've been bickering today so he can get some of his frustration out by giving me a shot !!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Then he"ll be likely to stick you in the butt with it :rofl:


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh boy, you're asking for it!! :haha: Good luck girlie!


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: I gave it to myself because he was freaking out that there was a little air bubble in the end of the needle. I'm like honey just do it and he wouldn't. He wanted to push the syringe until the air bubble came out ... So annoying!! He's the worry wort I'm not. But I did it myself and now it's over. Thank god. And it didn't even hurt.


----------



## Lisa92881

Wow, GO YOU!!! I'm too much of a chicken, I don't think I'd ever be able to do it. I'm so proud of you!!! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks!! I'm kinda proud of myself too but if you saw the way my OH was trying to give it to me you would have done it yourself too!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

:rofl: MEN!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh my you go girl.


----------



## Stinas

Ash - Thats too funny!!! I would have ended up doing it myself too!! Men are such babies! He probably would have ended up making it hurt lol 
How do I know if its triphasic?

Im kind of scared to test....did my last opk today...no smiley...super light line...not that it means anything, but it was my last one so I said why not get rid of it lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas I say test


----------



## Stinas

I dont have any tests at home...maybe ill go buy one tom....depending on my temp I guess.


----------



## Stinas

Just noticed that it does look very different from my previous charts...or is it just me?


----------



## Stinas

Just overlayed with Lisa's chart lol...
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/revDRDjq1.png


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Looks so different


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas said:


> I dont have any tests at home...maybe ill go buy one tom....depending on my temp I guess.

That would work for me


----------



## sharnw

Stinas said:


> Just overlayed with Lisa's chart lol...
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/revDRDjq1.png

8,9,10 dpo :thumbup:


----------



## sharnw

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Stinas I say test

Im with Hotpink_Mom, test :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

You can tell if it's triphasic if it stays up. Triphasic means you have 3 different sets of temperatures. Pre ovulation post ovulation and then if it goes up again and stays its triphasic.


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Good morning ladies, I am now in chart heaven!!! No more stalking charts on FF, now I have your charts to stalk!!! Oh my Gosh, a took a look at some of your charts and a couple of you ladies that I did look at looked reeeeal promising!!! I want to congratulate you already, because they look like they are going to be bfp's!!
______________________________
Hotpink_Mom I looked at your chart and you are one I want to congratulate already....also if you could add me I would be so appreciative. Thanks in advance...
______________________________
Stinas yours looks good also and you are another one that I think has a bfp...your temps look amazing!!! And they definitely are different from your other charts...


----------



## WantingABubba

FngrsCrossed said:


> Good morning ladies, I am now in chart heaven!!! No more stalking charts on FF, now I have your charts to stalk!!! Oh my Gosh, a took a look at some of your charts and a couple of you ladies that I did look at looked reeeeal promising!!! I want to congratulate you already, because they look like they are going to be bfp's!!

Stalk mine toooooo :D

:rofl:


----------



## Stinas

Temp dip today. Blahh. Too good to be true I guess. What else is new


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

My temps are still rising and our last rain coat came off of DH inside me. Must mean something right?


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas - Funny that you overlaid it on mine, cause I was thinking it looked similar. The drop today could mean nothing. Try and stay positive! :hugs: (PS - How did you even find mine?! LOL)

Hotpink - I'd say that's a sign! Haha. F the raincoats!


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - I agree with Lisa. Let it rain lol

Lisa - I hope it means nothing. Your chart is on the first page if this thread


----------



## Tallmom2b

Pink - your chart looks great! Fx!

Stinas- who knows? An implantation dip at 11dpo is not unheard of:) hope your temps go back up tomorrow! 

Ash- good luck with the IUI!

Im really hoping I won't have another 85 day cycle!


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh right. Hahaha. That's cool it still shows it, I put my FF acount on hold since I paid for VIP, so no point in wasting the days I guess.


----------



## FngrsCrossed

WantingABubba said:


> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies, I am now in chart heaven!!! No more stalking charts on FF, now I have your charts to stalk!!! Oh my Gosh, a took a look at some of your charts and a couple of you ladies that I did look at looked reeeeal promising!!! I want to congratulate you already, because they look like they are going to be bfp's!!
> 
> Stalk mine toooooo :D
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Thank you so much for the stalk offer, I accept!!!I have stalked it just now...:rofl: I also too the poll for ovulation date. I voted for 14, but it looks as though it could have also been CD11 if you just go by temps only. I will be stalking it further...:blush:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I may not be getting IUI tomorrow. I think I already ovulated but we'll see what happens when I go to the doctor tomorrow morning. I'm going to make them do a follicle scan that way if there's no follicle I don't waste a cycle of IUI since my insurance only pays for so many. I've been having a great time in NYC though with my honey! We went out and got some stuff for the apartment this morning which was nice but now honey and I are exhausted! Going to do some relaxing, we're still unpacking UH! and we'll be watching dexter since they just came in from netflix! 

Stinas - sorry for the temp dip but you really can't tell anything until AF is due! Keep your head up! 

Hotpink - your chart looks great! I have my FX'd for you!


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Stinas said:


> Temp dip today. Blahh. Too good to be true I guess. What else is new


Not to butt-in but this was my chart last cycle..I did geta positive, but I need progesterone so ended in chemical...Your temps are higher than mine were though...
 



Attached Files:







chart overlay.jpg
File size: 55.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That what DH told me F the raincoat I'm just going to let it rain for now on. :rofl:


----------



## Stinas

FngrsCrossed - Thanks!! You made me feel a bit better!!!

Lisa - I would have put it on hold too.

Tallmom - I really hope so!!! I feel like I bd a whole lot more than I usually do, I think I deserve it lol. I hope you dont have a long cycle either!

Ash - Im sooo glad your getting settled in "city girl" hehe. I heard Dexter is amazing...my mom is hooked! I need to get netflix!!! I hope you didnt O so you can get your IUI!!! Keep us updated...ill be checking on you tom! 

Hotpink - Your chart looks amazzinnnggg!!


----------



## WantingABubba

FngrsCrossed said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies, I am now in chart heaven!!! No more stalking charts on FF, now I have your charts to stalk!!! Oh my Gosh, a took a look at some of your charts and a couple of you ladies that I did look at looked reeeeal promising!!! I want to congratulate you already, because they look like they are going to be bfp's!!
> 
> Stalk mine toooooo :D
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for the stalk offer, I accept!!!I have stalked it just now...:rofl: I also too the poll for ovulation date. I voted for 14, but it looks as though it could have also been CD11 if you just go by temps only. I will be stalking it further...:blush:Click to expand...

Ommmgggg, thank you. You seriously just made my day :haha:

:cloud9:

And do you think?!?!!?!? I am wishful thinking that I O'd on CD11 but it's highly unlikely :(

Yeeeeeeey, keep stalking :ninja:


----------



## Stinas

WantingABubba FX!


----------



## sharnw

You girls are brilliant!! :thumbup:

AFM *FINALLY*!!! I Got my crosshairs....


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yay for crosshairs


----------



## sharnw

No testing for me at all!!! STAT :haha::haha::haha:

I have no IC hpt's in sight, not an OPK at all... Feeling good..
Hopefully I wont drive myself crazy in the last week of the tww


----------



## Stinas

Yay for crosshairs!!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sharn you'll be fine


----------



## sharnw

Thank you Hotpink_Mom and Stinas


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your welcome hun


----------



## samanthax

Girls I have a problem... I left my tempture thing at my otherhalf aint going to see him till wednesday.. I dunno what to do! x


----------



## Stinas

samantha - I would go buy a new one. Most supermarkets have them surprisingly


----------



## WantingABubba

samanthax said:


> Girls I have a problem... I left my tempture thing at my otherhalf aint going to see him till wednesday.. I dunno what to do! x

I would try and get it, or get him to bring it for you. Using a different thermometer can affect your temps.

For e.g - I have three thermometers, and the two Fahrenheit ones give me different readings even when I take them at the same time!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

My tempes are still up, but BFN giggles had to test.


----------



## Stinas

Temp spike today!!! Thank god lol 

Hotpink - figures, great chart happens when on cycle break


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

No kidding right this sucks so bad right now.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - test :) 

AFM - I just got out of my IUI and it went good. I feel good about it. OH sperm count was 57 million and I am very relaxed and the doctor seemed positive. So I'm happy :) Now I have this tww to deal with !!! I hope it goes by fast!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh Ashli :hugs: and :dust: we will be seeing your BFP soon.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks bunches :) PMA PMA PMA from here on out.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas I think that dip was implantation hunni Test


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ashknowsbest said:


> Thanks bunches :) PMA PMA PMA from here on out.

Yes indeed PMA


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- Yahoo!! I jumped for joy when I saw your temp for today!! :hug::happydance: I will be down right shocked if it's not a bfp!

Pink- Your chart looks amazing too, maybe your DH's :spermy: pulled a houdini :haha:

wantingabubba- I think you still have a chance even if you did O on CD 14 :)

Sharn- yaaaeee for crosshairs! FX!

Lisa- how are you feeling? When is your first scan?

Ash- Glad the IUI went well! FX for you! SO wish you had a chart to stalk though :haha: 

samanthax- I'd wait and get your other one back. I agree with WantingABubba. But if you miss a few days of temps that wont mess with things too much. :)

:dust:

AFM - :coffee:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope so tallmom, but we will see though.


----------



## Tallmom2b

So you tested? And it was a bfn? did you test before or after the big temp rise?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I tested this morning because my temp is still up so bfn this morning


----------



## Tallmom2b

I'm still not convinced its a bfn!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

we will see FMU tomorrow


----------



## ashknowsbest

tallmom - I'm kind of sad that I don't have a chart this cycle too but I think it's for the best honestly! I have so much to worry about let alone charting! Now I'm going to sit back, relax and wait for that bfp!


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - I really really hope so. I jumped for joy as well! Lol 

Hotpink - I'm routing for you too I still think you could have a chance. That would be a nice surprise. 

Ash - yay!!! Fx my dear!!! Totally going to be stalking you like a hawk!! Lol 

I was a bit crampy last night...not like af though. Weird. I'm praying away here.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you so much Stinas


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - when will you be testing lovely?! I'm getting really anxious! Oh and it would be so awesome if you Lisa and I were preggo around the same time! I mean it would be awesome if we could all be buuuuut that would still be amazing if the 3 of us were expecting around the same time!


----------



## Stinas

Do you guys think maybe I could have O on CD25 or is ff right?


----------



## Stinas

Ash - that would be the best!!!! I have been going crazy with finding charts like mine and such, so I am going to buy one today. I'll probably end up testing tonight but most likely depending on Tom temp in the am.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - based on your OPK's I would say FF is right! TEST! Lol.


----------



## Stinas

Lol running errands with cranky dh. Going to buy tests later when I get rid of him lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

How fun! My OH likes to shop!!! :haha: I love it!


----------



## WantingABubba

Tallmom2b said:


> wantingabubba- I think you still have a chance even if you did O on CD 14 :)

I sure hope so! I did use conceive plus on that last BD to try and up our chances.


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls how is everyone? xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

uah, I'm not feeling so go ATM I'm so tired right now.


----------



## samanthax

Hotpink_mom - Yeah same I have a banging headache.. and feeling sick! might have to go to bed.. xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi, would it be ok to join you lovely ladies? I'm currently ttc number 2 and this is my first full cycle of charting since having my little one.

FF seems to think I may be on 4dpo but it's unsure. I could have oved yesterday but I have a feeling my cv was low as bding was uncomfortable yesterday. Any thoughts would be gratefully received. xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: Welcome Fish&Chips


----------



## samanthax

ohhh i had watery CM today xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

fish and chips - I would say FF is right. Your temps are staying above the coverline so it looks like you're in good shape right now!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks ladies! This is only my second cycle since my af has returned but I'm already desperate for my bfp! I never seem to be able to chart my cm or cervix though.


----------



## leanalamont

i know this may seem :wacko: but what does AF mean?


----------



## ashknowsbest

aunt flo - period


----------



## Lisa92881

Tallmom - Feeling ok. Nausea has crept up the last few days, but still very mild. 

Stinas - Your chart looks awesome! :happydance: Can't wait til u test!

Hotpink - Your chart looks really good too! Maybe they were defective raincoats! :haha:

Ash - So you hadn't ovulated, and they still did the iui huh? YAY! I have a good feeling about this for for you!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I so want to go to bed already


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa you would say that. we will see though.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - they didn't check for ovulation today but I talked to them about the ovulation before they did the procedure and what they said is that ovulation is a 2-3 day process, and just because I had a surge doesn't mean that I ovulated yet it means that my body is gearing up for O and so she said my levels were only slightly elevated which indicates that the process was just starting and so today was optimal since it was 2 days past the start of my surge so I went through with it, and now I just have to wait and see what happens!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Fingers are crossed for you ash x


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks bunches =)


----------



## Stinas

Welcome Fish&Chips!!!

Ash - Thats Great news!!! FX its your cycle!!!

Well..I caved and tested...BFN as always. No shock! Too good to be true I guess. Oh well.


----------



## Lisa92881

ashknowsbest said:


> Lisa - they didn't check for ovulation today but I talked to them about the ovulation before they did the procedure and what they said is that ovulation is a 2-3 day process, and just because I had a surge doesn't mean that I ovulated yet it means that my body is gearing up for O and so she said my levels were only slightly elevated which indicates that the process was just starting and so today was optimal since it was 2 days past the start of my surge so I went through with it, and now I just have to wait and see what happens!

Awesome, sounds like perfect timing. So you'll test....the 19th?!?!


----------



## Lisa92881

:hugs: stinas! If that dip yesterday was implantation it could still take a few days to show up!


----------



## Stinas

Wishful thinking lisa lol Doubt it, but its my last bit of hope....that and the possibility of me being 9dpo instead of 12.


----------



## Lisa92881

Hope is good. :) Hang in there chick.


----------



## WantingABubba

I know you can't tell preg from temps but do you think my high post O temps are a good sign, ladies? My chart looks so much neater and stable this cycle..


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - yes I'll be testing on the 18th or 19th! I might even test tonight just because I have the trigger shot in me and I want to see a second line, even if it's fake! :haha: So pathetic! I have been having cramps on and off and I know it doesn't mean anything pregnancy related but I believe it was O pains and I'm so happy to be Oing! 

Stinas - keep your head up! You might still be preggo! Lisa may be right and if it was implantation it will take 3-4 day to show up in your urine so I still have my FX'd for you!


----------



## Stinas

WantingABubba - Your chart looks much better than last cycle. Still super early to tell anything. 

Lisa & Ash - Thanks for making me feel better ladies! Hopefully it is implantation...im tired of everyone around me getting pregnant!(except you lisa...you deserve it) lol Even the stupid Snookie is pregnant....like really? They dont even know how to speak proper english! I just cant lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas is right WAB your temp aren't going very high so I don't know


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - OMG I read that about snooki today too! How annoying is that?!?! And remember, I'm not pregnant yet either! And yes it does suck! Even though I'm happy for Lisa!!!!!! I'm annoying at everyone else getting pregnant around me but not me! WTF! So sad ... I really never thought I would have to get IUI but this is my life! :(


----------



## sharnw

Not sure who's snooki.. but is that snooki off jersey shore?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yes off the jersey shore lol!


----------



## Lisa92881

Ugh snooki. That annoys me. :growlmad:


----------



## Stinas

Ash - you know what I mean...it just drives me insane...people like that getting their BFP and we are all here struggling. Most of us can afford it, want it, and have everything it can ever need...and can actually take care of it and here we are...BFN after BFN....we are keeping FRER in business. Makes me go crazy! I have had enough! Depressing!


----------



## WantingABubba

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Stinas is right WAB your temp aren't going very high so I don't know

Ay?

How aren't they high? What's considered high?

I mean, these are high for me, you know?


----------



## WantingABubba

Stinas said:


> WantingABubba - Your chart looks much better than last cycle. Still super early to tell anything.

Yeah, it does, doesn't it? Much more stable and consistent. Hoping that's a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## Stinas

Fx it is!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - I feel your pain 100%. I get so angry at times and depressed because I just don't know what's going wrong. I always feel like when there's sperm and an egg what is the problem! :haha: It will happen for us stinas! I know we've been patient and we want it and we can handle it financially and emotionally and it's going to happen when it's supposed to!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

temp went down by .2 this morning not much still look good though


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FF is saying this Implantation Signsossibly Triphasic on Day 21

we will see haven't took a test yet still waiting since I got up to pee sometime this morning.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

double post


----------



## ashknowsbest

Chart still looks good! Good luck! Are you going to POAS today?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I think so tallmom wants me too


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ok well good luck and I'm looking forward to the results!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm cramping, but not like AF is coming though


----------



## lizlovelust

Hi ladies,

Got my crosshairs on FF but we BDed the day after FF says i Oed... Im sure im out.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Great temps still for 11dpo! Good luck for the test.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

here is my test
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120306083250.jpg
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120306083436.jpg


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm rubbish at this but I possibly can see something in the inverted pic?? It's still early though. x


----------



## ashknowsbest

I hate to be the negative one but I don't see a line on those hotpink ... =\ Sorry but fingers still crossed, it might be too early!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you ladies.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- Yup, I actually think you might be 9dpo, so you're def. not out yet :thumbup:

Pink-Tired is a good thing! But sorry, I didn't see any lines either :( I really don't think your out yet though! 

Lisa- Sorry you are feeling a bit yuck, but am glad for it too because that means your hormones are increasing like they should :)

wanting- Your chart looks pretty good so far, it's still early, fx for ya!

AFM- My SO and I have been in a pretty serious fight this week so I doubt O will happen this week. I've been so anxious. :cry: 
Really hoping things will blow over and we'll work it out. We've been together for 10 years. sigh.


----------



## WantingABubba

Hotpink_Mom said:


> temp went down by .2 this morning not much still look good though

Ohh, I see. Only a tiny bit, though. Fluctuations in temp are normal, and I temped earlier because of work.


----------



## WantingABubba

Tallmom2b said:


> wanting- Your chart looks pretty good so far, it's still early, fx for ya!

Ta :thumbup:

Hope you and OH work things out :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - I'm on my phone so I can't see a thing. I'll re post when I go on a computer. 

Tallmom - I have been totally waiting for you to investigate 
My chart lol. I hope I am 9dpo. Temp went down a bit today, nothing crazy. I hope I still have a chance. I bd at great times. Even of I was 9dpo. Time will tell I guess. How are you doing?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Alright Stinas


----------



## sharnw

Wow GL Hotpink_Mom!!


----------



## sharnw

How is everyone today?

AFM 5 DPO, Bit of light twitching pain in cervix area when i woke up and after I had a shower.. I checked cervix for the first time since pre O and it was fairly high and got an increase of cm. Nothin else happening. No symptoms, no sore bbs.. :shrug:


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls, hope everyone fine

Cycle day 10.. Hopefully i shouldd ovulate tomorrow... problem is when do I start Bding? tomorrow ovulation day? xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

before ovulation


----------



## samanthax

hmm.. no chance then this month... I only start Bding last wednesday.. since sunday ( don't see him tomorrow) x


----------



## ashknowsbest

You still have a chance maybe but sperm have to swim through the vagina, cervix, uterus and fallopian tube and it takes them a couple of hours and the egg has to be fertilized within 24 hours so it's best if the sperm is waiting for the egg .... sorry if TMI but that's how it goes! Good luck! You might still be able to catch it if you've been BDing. My FS told me to BD from CD 10-22 every other day and some people BD 2 days before O, the day of O and the day after just to make sure they covered ovulation! Good luck!


----------



## samanthax

thank you, i still bding toorrow just be on the safe side x


----------



## lizlovelust

I think I'm out :( 4DPO at the moment but we only got to BD the day after O...some people say though that's a good time to BD?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your not out til the :witch: shows Liz


----------



## Stinas

Liz - if u look at my last cycle I bd day after. No luck for me. Hopefully you have a different outcome. Just don't think about it, maybe then it will happen.

Samantha - bd whenever possible.


----------



## samanthax

thank you, so stressful! I'm trying to relax this month.. as only I have such a problem with my headaches.. Keep gettnig them recently! before AF.. came 10 days ago.. I have it everyday.. And Sickness xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Samantha how come you think you're going to O tomorrow ?


----------



## samanthax

because my cycle is 27 days.. so its 11day when I ovulate x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well it's not always consistent like that so you may still have really good chances of getting more BDing in !!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ugh wanting to go to bed wake up take my temp then test.


----------



## samanthax

Yeah  I don't have any ovulation pain or anything yet xx


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Your not out til the :witch: shows Liz

Yea but I have high doubt this cycle.. oh well maybe we will turn to NTNP



Stinas said:


> Liz - if u look at my last cycle I bd day after. No luck for me. Hopefully you have a different outcome. Just don't think about it, maybe then it will happen.
> 
> Samantha - bd whenever possible.

Hmm, well I guess we'll see what happens...onto the TWW...:dohh:


----------



## samanthax

Good luck girls! x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well, I've been doing dreaded laundry all day! We had so much laundry because of the move and plus I've been lazy and only wanting to go out in the city and explore so nothing around the house has gotten done! We still are not completely unpacked, how crazy! On the baby side of things, I had some cramps on and off today but that's because of the IUI, not because I'm pregnant yet so I'm just waiting patiently. I'm only 1 dpiui only 12-13 more to go! :haha:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- fx your temps stay up! 

Sharn- your temps look a little low but that could mean low progesterone, which would explain why no sore BBs. Sometimes slow temp rises happen, even in bfp charts :winkwink:

Samanthax- I'd say bd every other day at least if you can. When your temp rises and stays up for three days in a row you know you've Od. GL;)

Ash- I've got fx for you! :dust:

AFM- DP and I are doing much better today. So glad, I was getting worried. After 10 years I still forget he's slow to process emotions and such. Yaaaeee for make up :sex: :blush:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom glad you two made up.


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - Makeup sex is always great!


----------



## Jen_mom24

hi girls, ive started charting this month using fertility friend, im on cd17 now and crosshairs have appeared twice and then dissapeared again... im not sure what to think? i had a positive opk on day 10, but i still have very wet cm... anyone have any advice??
thanks in advance!
Congratulations to all of the bfps!!! :happydance:
fingers crossed for the rest of us!!:hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Tallmom - yay for making up :) I hate arguing with OH :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ugh, I'm so out.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Jen hunni, I don't think you O'ed on cd11.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sorry you're out :( :hugs:


----------



## Jen_mom24

thanks hotpink-mom i havent a clue what to think, i may just ignore it this month lol, hopefully it will sort itself out over the next few months, sorry your out hun x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ASh thank you, but I'm cramping really bad and AF is on her way.


----------



## ashknowsbest

:hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Pink- I'm bummed to see your temp go down:( this cycle was A+! Keep doing what youve been doing but ditch those rain coats;)

Jen- it looks like your body Geared up for O but failed. You had some high temps but then they went down early. Since AF hasn't showed yet I'd assume you haven't Od yet.
Are your cycles regular? Does AF come every 28 to 30 days?


----------



## WantingABubba

Temp rise today! But I turned over in bed before I temped :dohh:.

Just looking forward to tomorrow, and hoping for another temp rise :thumbup:

I tested just now and BFN.


----------



## ashknowsbest

WAB - It's still early, I wouldn't say you're out at all.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Jen I also don't think you oved yet. I believe, and the other ladies can correct me if I'm wrong, that your cv would be low and firm if you oved. Which opks are you using and were the lines really dark? 

Pink that really sucks but I secretly am still hoping x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Wanting- looking good :thumbup: hope they keep climbing! :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom you finally hit 1,000 post yay.


----------



## Stinas

Hi everyone!!! Hope all is well!
I'm probably out too Hotpink. I'm so pissed off I'm getting out of bed now lol. Even dh felt bad for me. This just sucks. On to another cycle, yet again. I'm sure af will be here by tonight.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - sorry dear! :hugs: Keep your head up. I'm feeling extremely irritable today so I can sympathize with you!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Us Stinas and I are PMAing next cycle :haha:


----------



## WantingABubba

ashknowsbest said:


> WAB - It's still early, I wouldn't say you're out at all.

I hope not! You know what us ladies are like - we test early and feel out even when we're not :haha:


----------



## WantingABubba

Fish&Chips said:


> Jen I also don't think you oved yet. I believe, and the other ladies can correct me if I'm wrong, that your cv would be low and firm if you oved. Which opks are you using and were the lines really dark?
> 
> Pink that really sucks but I secretly am still hoping x

You know, sometimes my cervix takes a while to get back to firm :wacko:

I think my body's just a bit weird, though :haha:


----------



## WantingABubba

Tallmom2b said:


> Wanting- looking good :thumbup: hope they keep climbing! :)

Me too! A triaphasic (sp?) chart would be great :thumbup:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas-:hugs: hope you're not out! I'm not convinced you are;)

AFM- Can't wait to introduce Maca into my diet tomorrow! Maybe Maca will be THE miricle cure. :haha:


----------



## sharnw

Lol at my chart :huh:


----------



## sharnw

ashknowsbest said:


> :hugs:

:hugs: :hugs:Hot_pink and Stinas :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sharn I think you O'ed before FF marked it do look right to me.


----------



## sharnw

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Sharn I think you O'ed before FF marked it do look right to me.

wow! what day do you think Hotpink_Mom. I really thought i was ging to O on day 18 like usual.?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

sharnw said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Sharn I think you O'ed before FF marked it do look right to me.
> 
> wow! what day do you think Hotpink_Mom. I really thought i was ging to O on day 18 like usual.?Click to expand...

I'm thinking maybe cd14 but cd16


----------



## sharnw

Hotpink_Mom said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Sharn I think you O'ed before FF marked it do look right to me.
> 
> wow! what day do you think Hotpink_Mom. I really thought i was ging to O on day 18 like usual.?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking maybe cd14 but cd16Click to expand...

Yes me too. I really think 14


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Take off your + opk's and see where your CH go


----------



## sharnw

18? Back to 20


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Humm, do you feel like AF is on her way?


----------



## sharnw

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Take off your + opk's and see where your CH go

Lol now i cant remember what days my +ive opks were.
I'l just leave it. 
But yeah im hoping i O'd earlier, because would this mean my cycle is turning irregular? :cry:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh my, I believe they were on cd19,20 and 21


----------



## sharnw

Ok :) i guess i'l wait if af decides to show or not, stupid witch. An I terribly think my progesterone levels are low. Still no sore or tender bbs. I always get real sore bbies right after O, right through til af shows


----------



## WantingABubba

Look at my overlay, girls!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/revYRl6OT.png

:dance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

WAB - I think you have a great change of being preggo. If you look at Lisa's charts, her pregnant chart looked completely different than all of her other ones, you should take a look! Sorry Lisa!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh NVM, she took her charts out! Well, I think you have a great chance! Good luck!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Are you taking an supplements or doing anything different this cycle than you did the previous cycles?


----------



## WantingABubba

ashknowsbest said:


> WAB - I think you have a great change of being preggo. If you look at Lisa's charts, her pregnant chart looked completely different than all of her other ones, you should take a look! Sorry Lisa!

Thank you so much! It's too good to be true if I am, especially with the delayed ovulation. I will look at Lisa's chart :D


----------



## WantingABubba

ashknowsbest said:


> Are you taking an supplements or doing anything different this cycle than you did the previous cycles?

I used Conceive Plus, and I think I had a chemical last month (you know they say you're more fertile after a M/C)


----------



## WantingABubba

ashknowsbest said:


> Oh NVM, she took her charts out! Well, I think you have a great chance! Good luck!

Oh :(

And thank you! I am so hoping.

:dust: to you x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm wait for AF aswell.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lisa chart


----------



## ashknowsbest

WAB - if you look at lisa's pregnancy chart, she had such a steady climb just like you're having. And other months she was up and down with her temps so I'd say it's a great sign for you!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and thanks hotpink for the link =D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your welcome


----------



## WantingABubba

ashknowsbest said:


> WAB - if you look at lisa's pregnancy chart, she had such a steady climb just like you're having. And other months she was up and down with her temps so I'd say it's a great sign for you!

Omg, yes, she did!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thank you! You've given me hope!


----------



## WantingABubba

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Lisa chart

Thank you!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sharn- yeah that's a tricky one. I'd say if AF doesnt come in a few days than ff is right, who knows maybe your temp will go back up.


----------



## sharnw

Tallmom2b said:


> Sharn- yeah that's a tricky one. I'd say if AF doesnt come in a few days than ff is right, who knows maybe your temp will go back up.

Thank you Tallmom im prayin for a rise


----------



## lizlovelust

Does it mean anything to have lots of CM at 5DPO?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Liz - you said you were having lots of CM last cycle so I'd say it's a norm for you and you shouldn't look into it that much. Good luck!


----------



## Lisa92881

WantingABubba said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> WAB - if you look at lisa's pregnancy chart, she had such a steady climb just like you're having. And other months she was up and down with her temps so I'd say it's a great sign for you!
> 
> Omg, yes, she did!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thank you! You've given me hope!Click to expand...

Here I am! :hi: LOL

Good looking chart WAB! FX for you!


----------



## WantingABubba

Lisa92881 said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> WAB - if you look at lisa's pregnancy chart, she had such a steady climb just like you're having. And other months she was up and down with her temps so I'd say it's a great sign for you!
> 
> Omg, yes, she did!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thank you! You've given me hope!Click to expand...
> 
> Here I am! :hi: LOL
> 
> Good looking chart WAB! FX for you!Click to expand...

Hello, Ms Preggers :hi: :happydance:

And thank you! It looks like yours, so sooooooooooo hoping I'm pg!


----------



## Stinas

Wanting - your chart is looking GREAT!!! FX!!!

I figured AF would be here by now, but I dont feel like shes even on her way...hmmm...werid. My boobs are still HUGE and sore, but not as sore as they were. Slight cramping, nothing constant, just a pinch here and there. Temp did go down, but again, nothing crazy, it just pissed me off this am. 

Tallmom - you always know what to say to make me feel better!! I hope I still have a chance. If temp is still in 98's tom, ill test with fmu...if not, Ill just quit this cycle lol


----------



## sharnw

wow stinas did you test today?


----------



## WantingABubba

Stinas said:


> Wanting - your chart is looking GREAT!!! FX!!!

Thank you!! It looks so much better than last month, and I'm excited to see my temp for tomorrow. Hopefully, it won't drop. I don't wanna see ANY drops! :haha:


----------



## Stinas

Nope...My temp went down, so I was too pissed off to. I have creamy cm...figured i would get a little brown cm by now, but nope..nothing there. The night is still young though.


----------



## sharnw

Stinas said:


> Nope...My temp went down, so I was too pissed off to. I have creamy cm...figured i would get a little brown cm by now, but nope..nothing there. The night is still young though.

I pray that you get a massive rise tomorro!!! FX


----------



## sharnw

Im pissed that my temp went down this morning


----------



## ashknowsbest

All this temp talking! I'm happy I didn't temp this cycle! I would be totally stressed!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

you think your trigger is gone yet Ashli?


----------



## ashknowsbest

wait ... I'm confused by your post ..? Lol.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well for fun, and because I'm an addicted I POAS. Here is it! It's only my trigger shot so the trigger is in my system and I read that it takes up to 10DPO for it to be gone, so I have 8 more days to go! 

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc506/ashliknowsbest/IMG_0543.jpg


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lol sorry just edited it read it again


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Now go to this thread and it well show you how it work it from a surrogate site I am on

Trigger pics


----------



## ashknowsbest

I think I know. I've been reading about it a lot and it says that if you keep doing it, it should fade and then start getting dark again if it's a bfp!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

that is correct


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I'm excited! I really hope this is it!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I am too for you.


----------



## Stinas

Isnt it nice to see it? lol


----------



## WantingABubba

Ugh, ladies, I'm so fucking annoyed (excuse my French!)!

I was really excited to take my temp, so last night I couldn't sleep. Lay there for AGES before I eventually dropped off, and all I could think about was temping, BFPs and what OH's and my Mum's reaction will be once I'm preg.

So when I got to sleep, it must have been like half two or something.

I woke up way before my 8am alarm, AT 5 something AM!!! Grrrr, so I lay there for ages AGAIN, trying to get back to sleep.

I couldn't sleep, so temped (but temp was really low, so honestly think I didn't get enough sleep), then tried to go sleep again, setting my alarm for 8.45am.

Guess what? I WOKE UP AGAIN, at about 6.17 AM.

By this time, I'm getting anxious, so I set my alarm for 9.45, and tried to get back to sleep.

And what do I do? WAKE UP AT 7AM.

I gave up at that point, and just took my temp. So, yeah, I got another high temp but I am not to know whether my temp would have been higher or lower with the correct amount of sleep and not waking up every damn hour or so.

I am seriously so upset and annoyed. My fucking excitement at seeing my temp in the morning actually ended up ruining my temp. AND I have an ugly white circle on my chart because of the incorrect temping time. And now I have to wait until tomorrow to temp again. Oh, the irony. 

To top it off, I just had a BFN.

And I had a dream that I can't really remember, but I know it was something to do with babies or being preg.

Not a good start to the morning. I am seriously fuming.

:hissy:


----------



## WantingABubba

ashknowsbest said:


> Well for fun, and because I'm an addicted I POAS. Here is it! It's only my trigger shot so the trigger is in my system and I read that it takes up to 10DPO for it to be gone, so I have 8 more days to go!
> 
> https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc506/ashliknowsbest/IMG_0543.jpg

It would be so nice if that was your :bfp: :cloud9:


----------



## sharnw

Ash i wish that wasnt from the trigger :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Me too


----------



## WantingABubba

I am in tears :cry:

I had a blood test for prolactin, progesterone and testerone on CD21.

I am now CD23, and doctor just called me with the results. They are as follows;
*
Prolactin - 541

Progesterone - 45.6

Testerone - 1.2*

Doctor says he's a bit concerned about my prolactin levels, though, as they're high. So he wants to repeat the test in a month or two. I'm so worried now, I am so worried, I'm in tears :cry:

As you may know, high prolactin levels can cause infertility. I am beside myself right now. What if that's what it is?

I have very regular, normal periods. I ovulate. My BBT charts are normal. Just the prolactin levels are really high.

I just can't stop crying and panicking :(


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ash- hope that line gets darker!

Wanting- that's happened to me before! I'm so excited I end up waking up way early, I'd ditch todays temp. 

Stinas- I don't think AF is due for another few days. But I still have high hopes to see that bfp:)

Sharn- hope your temp goes back up! Fx!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ugh temps are the same from testurdays


----------



## Tallmom2b

Wanting- sorry Hun! I think that high prolactin levels can be treated, so there is absolutely still hope you will get your bfp :hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Pink- fx those temps will go back up:hugs:


----------



## WantingABubba

Tallmom2b said:


> Wanting- that's happened to me before! I'm so excited I end up waking up way early, I'd ditch todays temp.

It's so annoying, isn't it?!


----------



## WantingABubba

Tallmom2b said:


> Wanting- sorry Hun! I think that high prolactin levels can be treated, so there is absolutely still hope you will get your bfp :hugs:

I am beside myself. I'm panicking, and the doctor's fucking phone has been engaged for ages.

I am honestly terrified, I know all hope isn't lost if I do have problems due to the prolactin, but I'm just so scared :cry:

I don't understand why my levels are so high when my progesterone is a good level and my cycles are so normal and regular?!

Apparently, some women with high prolactin levels can't bf and that'd break my heart :cry:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ok WAB - take a deep breath, actually take a couple! Relax! It's really not all that bad. I was diagnosed with a prolactinoma which is a cluster of cells on my pituitary gland that signal the gland to produce lots and lots of prolactin. It's easily fixed with medication. When I got my prolactin levels checked the first time they were 50, that was not fasting and then I got them check while fasting and they were 30 and the normal range is between 2-25ng/ml. Well, he sent me in for an MRI of my brain and that's how he found out I had the cluster of cells there which were causing my high prolactin. I've been on the medication for about 12-14 weeks now and when I went in on week 7 to get my levels checked it was 1.6 or 1.9. I can't remember exactly but the medicine worked! My fertility specialist said that if I were to have any infertility problem this is definitely the one to have since it's so easy to fix. And I did some research on how many people have this problem, and brace yourself! It's a lot actually, it's 1 in 1,000 people!! You're not alone, and I'll link you to some threads that I started for people with prolactin problems! 

I know it's hard but try to not stress yourself out, there really is no reason to freak out since the problem is easily fixed. I've already read a lot of success stories where they had high prolactin and it got fixed and then got pregnant on their first or 2nd cycle after the levels were normal!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tallmom2b said:


> Pink- fx those temps will go back up:hugs:

I sure hope so they go back up my BBs are hurting now but my cramping stopped so do you think it just could have just been implantation?


----------



## ashknowsbest

WAB - here are those links for you! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/824642-elevated-prolactin-anyone-else-6.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/812725-dostinex-getting-pregnant-11.html


----------



## WantingABubba

ashknowsbest said:


> Ok WAB - take a deep breath, actually take a couple! Relax! It's really not all that bad. I was diagnosed with a prolactinoma which is a cluster of cells on my pituitary gland that signal the gland to produce lots and lots of prolactin. It's easily fixed with medication. When I got my prolactin levels checked the first time they were 50, that was not fasting and then I got them check while fasting and they were 30 and the normal range is between 2-25ng/ml. Well, he sent me in for an MRI of my brain and that's how he found out I had the cluster of cells there which were causing my high prolactin. I've been on the medication for about 12-14 weeks now and when I went in on week 7 to get my levels checked it was 1.6 or 1.9. I can't remember exactly but the medicine worked! My fertility specialist said that if I were to have any infertility problem this is definitely the one to have since it's so easy to fix. And I did some research on how many people have this problem, and brace yourself! It's a lot actually, it's 1 in 1,000 people!! You're not alone, and I'll link you to some threads that I started for people with prolactin problems!
> 
> I know it's hard but try to not stress yourself out, there really is no reason to freak out since the problem is easily fixed. I've already read a lot of success stories where they had high prolactin and it got fixed and then got pregnant on their first or 2nd cycle after the levels were normal!

Thank you, hun! I was waiting for your reply.

I will check those links out later, as I have to get to work.

One thing I am totally confused about;

Definitely ovulate
High progesterone
Normal BBT charts
Regular, normal periods
Normal cycle length - not too short, not too long
15 day LP

Yet high prolactin levels? It just doesn't match up :wacko:

However, I have read two things on the internet that have calmed my nerves;

1. Anti-depressants, especially SSRIs can affect your prolactin levels. I am on Citalopram, an SSRI.

2. The time of day it is taken can affect the levels.


----------



## ashknowsbest

What time did you get your bloodwork done? And let me just say that I never had ne symptom of elevated prolactin levels. I got my period regularly, no leakage from my nipples, I also have normal BBT charts, I have 30-31 day cycles and I have about a 12-14 day LP. I was shocked to find out that I had something wrong with that also, because I had none of the symptoms but I guess sometimes that's just how it goes, I can't really explain that and neither can my doctor. He did say one thing about ovulating though, that sometimes it doesn't stop ovulation but it causes a weak ovulation meaning you don't get a big enough burst to release the egg far enough for the cilia in your fallopian tube to grab the egg and help is through the fallopian tube so it just gets lost in the abyss. So, idk if that's what's going on but if I get preggo this cycle, because I had that trigger, I'm blaming weak ovulation! Lol! 

Well good luck, try not to stress, it will be fine and work out and I'm here is you need anything! :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Check out my chart....weird huge dip today...6dpo...


----------



## ashknowsbest

Liz - could be implantation dip, you should keep an eye our for any reddish/brown discharge. Good luck!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Pink- fx those temps will go back up:hugs:
> 
> I sure hope so they go back up my BBs are hurting now but my cramping stopped so do you think it just could have just been implantation?Click to expand...

Ya never know, it is kinda late in the LP but it's not unheard of. Even if AF gets you I think next time without the raincoats you could have a really good chance!
:dust:


----------



## horseypants

hi ladies. thanks hotpink mom for starting this thread! i'm very new at this but would like to join you. i'm expecting to o next friday and this time, i'm pulling out all the stops. ...testing on march 31st!


----------



## La Mere

HI there! This is my first time actually TTC, I have a 1 year old DD, who was a complete surprise! I'm expecting to O Mon. the 12th.. So if I could please be added and maybe get some advice on exactly how to put together/read a chart. Thank you in advance! :dust:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

horseypants said:


> hi ladies. thanks hotpink mom for starting this thread! i'm very new at this but would like to join you. i'm expecting to o next friday and this time, i'm pulling out all the stops. ...testing on march 31st!

Your welcome hun, on your home page on FF it is just your ticker you set up your home page


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: welcome La Mere all you need to do is to click on my chart and register.


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies! Wow I missed a lot. 

Wanting - my bloods came back high for prolactin too...make them do it over. I did and it turned out it was high because I ate too late. Other than that ash is right...it's an easy fix. 

Tallmom - I hope so. I don't feel like af is coming. Temp drop again today. I am full of gas the last 2 days...like a trumpet at a parade lol


----------



## La Mere

Thanks, I am actually already registered on that site... I've just never done it before :blush: could you possibly tell me how to post my chart?


----------



## Stinas

Go to sharing on right hand corner of the ff site.


----------



## WantingABubba

Just a quick update as I'm on my phone - spoke to the doctor. She said my prolactin levels are only slightly raised, and that it's probably stress related. 

She said not to worry about it, and that if I had a prolactimia (sp?), my levels would be in the thousands. So my nerves have calmed thanks to the lovely ladies on this site and speaking to her.

They have scheduled another blood test for me for next cycle, but hopefully I'll be pregnant by then.

Thanks girls xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

WAB that mean chill out hun


----------



## rmsh1

WantingABubba said:


> Just a quick update as I'm on my phone - spoke to the doctor. She said my prolactin levels are only slightly raised, and that it's probably stress related.
> 
> She said not to worry about it, and that if I had a prolactimia (sp?), my levels would be in the thousands. So my nerves have calmed thanks to the lovely ladies on this site and speaking to her.
> 
> They have scheduled another blood test for me for next cycle, but hopefully I'll be pregnant by then.
> 
> Thanks girls xxx

Glad you are feeling better! Now time to relax


----------



## La Mere

My Ovulation Chart Thanks alot Stinas.


----------



## ashknowsbest

WAB - I'm happy you're feeling better and you're not freaking out but that nurse is bonkers .... I guess it depends what measurements they're using but anything over 25 is elevated if they're measuring it in ng/ml.


----------



## sharnw

Wow go liz! :) hope thats a nice implantation dip :thumbup:


----------



## sharnw

Praying for a huge temp rise in the next couples of days!
My temps are the same as my last cycles :(


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Question ladies...Did I ovulate for sure...I know I need to wait for the three consecutive temps to confirm, but time is of the essence at this point. I have to start progesterone, I was told by the Dr. yesterday, to take it for 12 days if no bfp then stop for AF. but my LP on the calendar, with the delayed ovulation (delayed by 4 days) hasn't changed on FF. And it's still giving me until the 20th in my stats and on my calendar for AF to show. My usual LP is 15...Hope that wasn't confusing.

Seems as though my LP is wacky, so if I wait the 3 days then that would only be 10 days of pills instead of the 12...confused...:/


----------



## FngrsCrossed

sharnw said:


> Praying for a huge temp rise in the next couples of days!
> My temps are the same as my last cycles :(

:hugs: I will be praying with you...


----------



## WantingABubba

ashknowsbest said:


> WAB - I'm happy you're feeling better and you're not freaking out but that nurse is bonkers .... I guess it depends what measurements they're using but anything over 25 is elevated if they're measuring it in ng/ml.

To be honest, the doctors in my surgery are crap. I think it's disgusting that they're just assuming that my elevated levels are due to stress. I am not that stressed. I also suggested fasting on the day of my next bloods and she said 'it doesn't make a difference'. The fuck?! Uh, yes it does!

I will fast on my next one and see if that makes a difference. If it doesn't, I will push for investigation.

This woman is crazy though. She just blames everything on stress. I tried to speak to her about TTC last cycle and she claimed I wasn't conceiving due to stress and she told me to give up charting! She said it's useless and there's no point!

This was the first time I'd spoken to her and she tells me I'm not conceiving due to stress. It's bullshit because the stress is not stopping me from ovulating, therefore has nothing to do with my failure to conceive.

I hate ignorance, especially from so called 'medical professionals'. Thank God I know my stuff!


----------



## WantingABubba

FngrsCrossed said:


> Question ladies...Did I ovulate for sure...I know I need to wait for the three consecutive temps to confirm, but time is of the essence at this point. I have to start progesterone, I was told to take it for 12 if no bfp, but my LP with the delayed ovulation hasn't changed on FF and it's still giving me until the 20th in my stats and on my calendar for AF to show.
> 
> Seems as though my LP is wacky, so if I wait the 3 days then that would only be 10 days of pills instead of the 12...confused...:/

I would start just in case.

Btw, what do you think of my chart? ;)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FC I think you sure did O on cd15


----------



## Fish&Chips

Fx, I think it looks like you oved yesterday. X


----------



## FngrsCrossed

WantingABubba said:


> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> Question ladies...Did I ovulate for sure...I know I need to wait for the three consecutive temps to confirm, but time is of the essence at this point. I have to start progesterone, I was told to take it for 12 if no bfp, but my LP with the delayed ovulation hasn't changed on FF and it's still giving me until the 20th in my stats and on my calendar for AF to show.
> 
> Seems as though my LP is wacky, so if I wait the 3 days then that would only be 10 days of pills instead of the 12...confused...:/
> 
> I would start just in case.
> 
> Btw, what do you think of my chart? ;)Click to expand...

Ohhhh an offer to stalk!!! Don't mind if I do!!! :rofl:


EDIT: Ok took a look at it!! It's gone TRI!!! It looks way better than the last chart. Your temps are more controlled and neater...I think quite possible your egg may have caught a :spermy: my dear! Especially with the EWCM, they would be able to last a long time hunny!!!


----------



## FngrsCrossed

WantingABubba, I thought that I should just go ahead and take it tonight. I explained it all to my bestfriend, however she doesn't chart and hasn't ever. So I am not sure if she could visualize the temps and what they mean. She however told me the same thing. She has had a couple MC's and thought that I should go on and take it anyway.

I just didn't want to delay Ovulation any further by taking it if I hadn't OV...also I am wondering about my LP, is it going to lengthen because OV was delayed? I hope so but I am prepared if it doesn't.

So thanks ladies for the help...I am in chart heaven with ladies who are bright, brilliant, and helpful all at the same time! What could be better?


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Fish&Chips said:


> Fx, I think it looks like you oved yesterday. X


Stalked your chart too :happydance:!!! It looks like you chart from your BFP!!!:flower:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

how does my chart look?


----------



## sharnw

Hotpink_Mom said:


> how does my chart look?

Im loving that it hasnt dropped! :wohoo:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lol fingers crossed! Your posts made me laugh :) xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yeah me too


----------



## alin3boys

looking good hun


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ok so I was sitting here after having lunch with my OH and I decided to turn on Marley and Me ... that was probably the worst thing I could have done ... I thought it was sad before, well it's worse with all of these fertility meds! I cried to much!


----------



## ashknowsbest

WAB - yeah I agree with you! I didn't mean to sound abrasive if I did I just wanted to let you know the information I was given because it didn't match up with what you were told and I've been given that range from more than one doctor! :hugs:! It is good we all have this site and have other ladies giving us information that they were given by their doctors, it helps a lot! Sometimes I think it stresses us out more but most of the time it's helpful. Like I said before, even if your levels are high it really is an easy fix and if they're still high I would definitely push for an MRI of your brain to see if you do have the adenoma! Also, I think fasting is a GREAT idea! Mine is proof that it does effect it. I told you that the first time I wasn't fasting because the doctor didn't tell me to like an idiot and it was 50 and then fasting it was 30 and I think 20ng/ml is a lot!


----------



## Stinas

sharnw - fx!!!

FngrsCrossed - It looks like you did, but i would bd just in case.

Hotpink - we are in the same boat. FX you get your BFP because does not look like I am. 

Ash - lol I found that movie to be draggy! It was sad and cute, but did not need to be that long.


----------



## ashknowsbest

True it is long, I slept through most of it on the couch but of course I woke up at the part where they were putting him to sleep!


----------



## WantingABubba

FngrsCrossed said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> Question ladies...Did I ovulate for sure...I know I need to wait for the three consecutive temps to confirm, but time is of the essence at this point. I have to start progesterone, I was told to take it for 12 if no bfp, but my LP with the delayed ovulation hasn't changed on FF and it's still giving me until the 20th in my stats and on my calendar for AF to show.
> 
> Seems as though my LP is wacky, so if I wait the 3 days then that would only be 10 days of pills instead of the 12...confused...:/
> 
> I would start just in case.
> 
> Btw, what do you think of my chart? ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhh an offer to stalk!!! Don't mind if I do!!! :rofl:
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ok took a look at it!! It's gone TRI!!! It looks way better than the last chart. Your temps are more controlled and neater...I think quite possible your egg may have caught a :spermy: my dear! Especially with the EWCM, they would be able to last a long time hunny!!!Click to expand...

Omg, seriously your enthusiasm spurs me on!

Do you seriously think it's gone tri?! FF hasn't given me the tri notification, though :(

Omg omg omg. My progesterone levels on CD21 (7DPO) were quite high (45.6) too.

I will keep you updated, and/or you can stalk my journal too :winkwink: :rofl:

You're the best :)


----------



## WantingABubba

ashknowsbest said:


> WAB - yeah I agree with you! I didn't mean to sound abrasive if I did I just wanted to let you know the information I was given because it didn't match up with what you were told and I've been given that range from more than one doctor! :hugs:! It is good we all have this site and have other ladies giving us information that they were given by their doctors, it helps a lot! Sometimes I think it stresses us out more but most of the time it's helpful. Like I said before, even if your levels are high it really is an easy fix and if they're still high I would definitely push for an MRI of your brain to see if you do have the adenoma! Also, I think fasting is a GREAT idea! Mine is proof that it does effect it. I told you that the first time I wasn't fasting because the doctor didn't tell me to like an idiot and it was 50 and then fasting it was 30 and I think 20ng/ml is a lot!

Thank you so much for your support. I will keep you ladies updated xx


----------



## WantingABubba

FngrsCrossed said:


> WantingABubba, I thought that I should just go ahead and take it tonight. I explained it all to my bestfriend, however she doesn't chart and hasn't ever. So I am not sure if she could visualize the temps and what they mean. She however told me the same thing. She has had a couple MC's and thought that I should go on and take it anyway.
> 
> I just didn't want to delay Ovulation any further by taking it if I hadn't OV...also I am wondering about my LP, is it going to lengthen because OV was delayed? I hope so but I am prepared if it doesn't.
> 
> So thanks ladies for the help...I am in chart heaven with ladies who are bright, brilliant, and helpful all at the same time! What could be better?

I totally understand. It's a dilemma. However, I would still advise taking just in case. It is better to possibly delay O than possibly m/c.

GL either way, I hope it works out for you.

And I am in heaven too :dance:. I love this site!


----------



## WantingABubba

Hotpink_Mom said:


> WAB that mean chill out hun

I will try, hun.


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Hotpink_Mom said:


> how does my chart look?



I looks preggers madam!! And it DEFO looks better than lasts cycles chart also. have you not tested yet?! I would be a peeing :fool:!!!:rofl:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

WantingABubba said:


> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> Question ladies...Did I ovulate for sure...I know I need to wait for the three consecutive temps to confirm, but time is of the essence at this point. I have to start progesterone, I was told to take it for 12 if no bfp, but my LP with the delayed ovulation hasn't changed on FF and it's still giving me until the 20th in my stats and on my calendar for AF to show.
> 
> Seems as though my LP is wacky, so if I wait the 3 days then that would only be 10 days of pills instead of the 12...confused...:/
> 
> I would start just in case.
> 
> Btw, what do you think of my chart? ;)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhhh an offer to stalk!!! Don't mind if I do!!! :rofl:
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ok took a look at it!! It's gone TRI!!! It looks way better than the last chart. Your temps are more controlled and neater...I think quite possible your egg may have caught a :spermy: my dear! Especially with the EWCM, they would be able to last a long time hunny!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Omg, seriously your enthusiasm spurs me on!
> 
> Do you seriously think it's gone tri?! FF hasn't given me the tri notification, though :(
> 
> Omg omg omg. My progesterone levels on CD21 (7DPO) were quite high (45.6) too.
> 
> I will keep you updated, and/or you can stalk my journal too :winkwink: :rofl:
> 
> You're the best :)Click to expand...

I am not usually that enthusiastic but when a chat looks good it looks good!! I will be the first to admit when people chart looks promising.

I seriously think that it has started...FF is probably waiting for it to stay up for a while. I do see 3 sets of temps though.

That is high, I had a progesterone test done..was suppose to call to get results...oops! 

I will stalk whatever you have for me to stalk!!! :rofl: I should change my name to "FF_Chart_Stalker", at the rate I am stalking charts it should be criminal!! :rofl:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Hotpink_Mom...I am going to cross everything on my body (well after Bd'ing 1 more time) for your temps to have a spike in the morning....


----------



## FngrsCrossed

WantingABubba said:


> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> WantingABubba, I thought that I should just go ahead and take it tonight. I explained it all to my bestfriend, however she doesn't chart and hasn't ever. So I am not sure if she could visualize the temps and what they mean. She however told me the same thing. She has had a couple MC's and thought that I should go on and take it anyway.
> 
> I just didn't want to delay Ovulation any further by taking it if I hadn't OV...also I am wondering about my LP, is it going to lengthen because OV was delayed? I hope so but I am prepared if it doesn't.
> 
> So thanks ladies for the help...I am in chart heaven with ladies who are bright, brilliant, and helpful all at the same time! What could be better?
> 
> I totally understand. It's a dilemma. However, I would still advise taking just in case. It is better to possibly delay O than possibly m/c.
> 
> GL either way, I hope it works out for you.
> 
> And I am in heaven too :dance:. I love this site!Click to expand...





I played around with temps a little while ago and made them at different levels (highs, lows, really low, and all kinds of dips and spikes) to see if it would change my Ov day, but it didn't. It is still calculating yesterday as OV. So you ladies were correct, and it was just as I thought that yesterday was the big "OOOOOO-yea". Plus the EWCM (which I never get) was a dead-freaking giveaway! :smug: Oh yea baby, one more night of BD'ing and then I will hang up my Bd'ing super cape! :smug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FC now I'm wanting to go to bed, but DH is in the mood. :haha:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Hotpink_Mom said:


> FC now I'm wanting to go to bed, but DH is in the mood. :haha:

DANCE GIRL DANCE!!! You won't be dancing alone! :blush: Dh and I will be dancing too!!!:happydance:

Honestly, I think he is excited to stop dancing now. We have danced for 6 days straight skipped one day (because he complained he was tired) and then last night and now we will dance tonight. After this cycle I think he will be all danced out!!! kmsl So I better get a bfp, because he might go on strike otherwise!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wowza there's a lot of dancing going on! Lol! 

Wanting, your chart is looking so sexy!


----------



## Stinas

How sad is it that I am pretending I still have a chance lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Stinas your Not out :) :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OMG my temp went up :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FngrsCrossed said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> FC now I'm wanting to go to bed, but DH is in the mood. :haha:
> 
> DANCE GIRL DANCE!!! You won't be dancing alone! :blush: Dh and I will be dancing too!!!:happydance:
> 
> Honestly, I think he is excited to stop dancing now. We have danced for 6 days straight skipped one day (because he complained he was tired) and then last night and now we will dance tonight. After this cycle I think he will be all danced out!!! kmsl So I better get a bfp, because he might go on strike otherwise!Click to expand...

:nope: No dancing for me lastnight my tummy felt sick.


----------



## sharnw

Hotpink_Mom YAYYYY!!!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hugs: Stinas


----------



## sharnw

Im off to bed. Its friday night in Australia. Good night/good morning ladies, . cant wait to see ya'l in the morning :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Night Sharn


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey girls, hope you're all well! Can someone look at my chart and let me know is there any point in bding tonight? OH is pretty knackered! :)


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Stinas said:


> How sad is it that I am pretending I still have a chance lol


I don't think you are out either:hugs:..Tomorrow your temp could very well spike again....And it seems like you temps are usually in the lower 97's before AF. So nope, your not out!! The funny thing about these temps is that they do what they want, when you think it will spike they dip, when you think they'll dip they spike!!! Look at mine this morning...thought for sure it was going to go through the roof...:nope: sure didn't it dipped. smh


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Hotpink_Mom said:


> OMG my temp went up :happydance:

:happydance: whoop-whoop!!! Did you test yet? :D


----------



## FngrsCrossed

ocean_pearl said:


> Hey girls, hope you're all well! Can someone look at my chart and let me know is there any point in bding tonight? OH is pretty knackered! :)


I think so just to make sure all bases are covered...looks like you may as well strt your thermal shift tomorrow with the positive opks and all...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FngrsCrossed said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> OMG my temp went up :happydance:
> 
> :happydance: whoop-whoop!!! Did you test yet? :DClick to expand...

:nope: nnot going to till i wake up from my nap i'm going to take


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Ladies what is the deal with the temp drop this morning? I think I slept with my foot out of the bed...:doh: When I awoke this morning my foot was freezing cold (I sleep with fan and the A/C year round lol) I took my temp and it wasn't what I thought it would be with the progesterone and all. Does it have to build up to work or something or could it be the foot thing?

Edit: Just thought of this....Fallback Rise in the making, maybe?


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Hotpink_Mom said:


> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> OMG my temp went up :happydance:
> 
> :happydance: whoop-whoop!!! Did you test yet? :DClick to expand...
> 
> :nope: nnot going to till i wake up from my nap i'm going to takeClick to expand...

sick last night, nap today?! :-k Someone call Houston because I think we have a positive!!! :happydance:


----------



## ocean_pearl

FngrsCrossed said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, hope you're all well! Can someone look at my chart and let me know is there any point in bding tonight? OH is pretty knackered! :)
> 
> 
> I think so just to make sure all bases are covered...looks like you may as well strt your thermal shift tomorrow with the positive opks and all...Click to expand...

Thanks hun, hope so! :flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ocean I would bd tonight just in case but hopefully you're then in the clear xx

Hotpink ... wwwoooohhooo!

FX, umm not sure hun I don't know enough about these sorts of things but I guess it's just the dip most people get soon after they ovulate. Hopefully it'll be back up tomorrow. x


----------



## WantingABubba

ashknowsbest said:


> WAB - I'm happy you're feeling better and you're not freaking out but that nurse is bonkers .... I guess it depends what measurements they're using but anything over 25 is elevated if they're measuring it in ng/ml.

I found out they're measuring it in mu/L units.

So what's that in ng/ml? I tried Googling, but can't find anything.

Also, their range is from 102-496 U, so my levels are only slightly raised, and that could have been because of the time of day, the fact I hadn't fasted, and because I was stressed from work :dance:


----------



## WantingABubba

My temp went down this morning, plus I woke up early AGAIN (but managed to get back to sleep in time)

:hissy:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

WantingABubba said:


> My temp went down this morning, plus I woke up early AGAIN (but managed to get back to sleep in time)
> 
> :hissy:



Not so fast!!!:winkwink: Could be a implantation dip...:drool:


You think your dip is bad? Just look at mine. I woke up early too, but had to pee, plus my foot was out the bed. And I think it may be a fall back rise for me....But you are still looking good.


----------



## WantingABubba

FngrsCrossed said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> Question ladies...Did I ovulate for sure...I know I need to wait for the three consecutive temps to confirm, but time is of the essence at this point. I have to start progesterone, I was told to take it for 12 if no bfp, but my LP with the delayed ovulation hasn't changed on FF and it's still giving me until the 20th in my stats and on my calendar for AF to show.
> 
> Seems as though my LP is wacky, so if I wait the 3 days then that would only be 10 days of pills instead of the 12...confused...:/
> 
> I would start just in case.
> 
> Btw, what do you think of my chart? ;)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhhh an offer to stalk!!! Don't mind if I do!!! :rofl:
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ok took a look at it!! It's gone TRI!!! It looks way better than the last chart. Your temps are more controlled and neater...I think quite possible your egg may have caught a :spermy: my dear! Especially with the EWCM, they would be able to last a long time hunny!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Omg, seriously your enthusiasm spurs me on!
> 
> Do you seriously think it's gone tri?! FF hasn't given me the tri notification, though :(
> 
> Omg omg omg. My progesterone levels on CD21 (7DPO) were quite high (45.6) too.
> 
> I will keep you updated, and/or you can stalk my journal too :winkwink: :rofl:
> 
> You're the best :)Click to expand...
> 
> I am not usually that enthusiastic but when a chat looks good it looks good!! I will be the first to admit when people chart looks promising.
> 
> I seriously think that it has started...FF is probably waiting for it to stay up for a while. I do see 3 sets of temps though.
> 
> That is high, I had a progesterone test done..was suppose to call to get results...oops!
> 
> I will stalk whatever you have for me to stalk!!! :rofl: I should change my name to "FF_Chart_Stalker", at the rate I am stalking charts it should be criminal!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Wooohooooooooooooooo :happydance::happydance:

And I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hoping for a continuous rise. I want a tri notification!

And LOL! Is it too late to call 'em now?

And :rofl: :rofl: classic!


----------



## WantingABubba

FngrsCrossed said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> WantingABubba, I thought that I should just go ahead and take it tonight. I explained it all to my bestfriend, however she doesn't chart and hasn't ever. So I am not sure if she could visualize the temps and what they mean. She however told me the same thing. She has had a couple MC's and thought that I should go on and take it anyway.
> 
> I just didn't want to delay Ovulation any further by taking it if I hadn't OV...also I am wondering about my LP, is it going to lengthen because OV was delayed? I hope so but I am prepared if it doesn't.
> 
> So thanks ladies for the help...I am in chart heaven with ladies who are bright, brilliant, and helpful all at the same time! What could be better?
> 
> I totally understand. It's a dilemma. However, I would still advise taking just in case. It is better to possibly delay O than possibly m/c.
> 
> GL either way, I hope it works out for you.
> 
> And I am in heaven too :dance:. I love this site!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played around with temps a little while ago and made them at different levels (highs, lows, really low, and all kinds of dips and spikes) to see if it would change my Ov day, but it didn't. It is still calculating yesterday as OV. So you ladies were correct, and it was just as I thought that yesterday was the big "OOOOOO-yea". Plus the EWCM (which I never get) was a dead-freaking giveaway! :smug: Oh yea baby, one more night of BD'ing and then I will hang up my Bd'ing super cape! :smug:Click to expand...


That's great! EWCM is always a good sign (I have some now, strangely :wacko:)

I wish you lots of luck :hugs:


----------



## WantingABubba

FngrsCrossed said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> My temp went down this morning, plus I woke up early AGAIN (but managed to get back to sleep in time)
> 
> :hissy:
> 
> Not so fast!!!:winkwink: Could be a implantation dip...:drool:Click to expand...

You're the biggest stroker to my ego :winkwink:

Can I keep you? :haha:


----------



## WantingABubba

Fish&Chips said:


> Wanting, your chart is looking so sexy!

Why, thank you :winkwink:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

WantingABubba said:


> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> My temp went down this morning, plus I woke up early AGAIN (but managed to get back to sleep in time)
> 
> :hissy:
> 
> Not so fast!!!:winkwink: Could be a implantation dip...:drool:Click to expand...
> 
> You're the biggest stroker to my ego :winkwink:
> 
> Can I keep you? :haha:Click to expand...


Yes you may, consider me kept!! yay!!!:happydance:

As for the ego stroking...well, your chart just doesn't look like last cycle at all. it looks very much so more promising than last cycle...Who knows, you may be wanting a boy, but I think it could be a girl if you get your bfp...:flower:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

WantingABubba...I also click that little guy in the corner of your siggy...OMG!! I almost started crying, I couldn't finish watching it! It was just to heartbreaking...i have two boys circumcised they got the ring for theirs, but good grief I imagine the process is similar...
:( I didn't know that it was like that. To see him strapped down like that (looked like he was an inmate on deathrow and waiting for lethal injection). Then the talking during it bothered me, I kept thinking shut up and finish already, poor baby is in bawling!! :growlmad: He could barely breathe!! :cry: Darn progesterone made it worse when i watch the video!!!


----------



## WantingABubba

FngrsCrossed said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> My temp went down this morning, plus I woke up early AGAIN (but managed to get back to sleep in time)
> 
> :hissy:
> 
> Not so fast!!!:winkwink: Could be a implantation dip...:drool:Click to expand...
> 
> You're the biggest stroker to my ego :winkwink:
> 
> Can I keep you? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you may, consider me kept!! yay!!!:happydance:
> 
> As for the ego stroking...well, your chart just doesn't look like last cycle at all. it looks very much so more promising than last cycle...Who knows, you may be wanting a boy, but I think it could be a girl if you get your bfp...:flower:Click to expand...

:dance: :dance: :haha::haha:

It does, it does :happydance::happydance:

And , how did you know I wanted a boy?!?!?! I also have a feeling I'd have a girl, though :haha:

xxxxxx


----------



## WantingABubba

FngrsCrossed said:


> WantingABubba...I also click that little guy in the corner of your siggy...OMG!! I almost started crying, I couldn't finish watching it! It was just to heartbreaking...i have two boys circumcised they got the ring for theirs, but good grief I imagine the process is similar...
> :( I didn't know that it was like that. To see him strapped down like that (looked like he was an inmate on deathrow and waiting for lethal injection). Then the talking during it bothered me, I kept thinking shut up and finish already, poor baby is in bawling!! :growlmad: He could barely breathe!! :cry: Darn progesterone made it worse when i watch the video!!!

:nope: yes, it's very sad. They didn't even use pain relief on that baby.

Unfortunately, all methods of circumcision are virtually the same. For a start, in the babies, the foreskin is attached to the head of the penis like a fingernail is on a finger.

They don't often use pain relief.

I don't think it's the progesterone, hun. It's normal that it'd upset you - it's heartbreaking.

I would recommend you look through the whole site and read the articles, even if your own boys are circed (but I hope you don't get it done for any future babies :(). The more you know about circing, the more you'll be against it, I promise you.

*ETA - The doctor admits not using anesthetic while he's cutting into that babies penis *

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wow this thread is busy all of a sudden.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

anything???
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120309102822.jpg
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120309102853.jpg


----------



## ashknowsbest

I don't see anything, sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Me either:haha:


----------



## WantingABubba

I see a faint line on the middle one when I tilt my screen, but nothing on the inverted one or the others. But seriously, I see a faint line in the middle one!


----------



## FngrsCrossed

WantingABubba said:


> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> My temp went down this morning, plus I woke up early AGAIN (but managed to get back to sleep in time)
> 
> :hissy:
> 
> Not so fast!!!:winkwink: Could be a implantation dip...:drool:Click to expand...
> 
> You're the biggest stroker to my ego :winkwink:
> 
> Can I keep you? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you may, consider me kept!! yay!!!:happydance:
> 
> As for the ego stroking...well, your chart just doesn't look like last cycle at all. it looks very much so more promising than last cycle...Who knows, you may be wanting a boy, but I think it could be a girl if you get your bfp...:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> :dance: :dance: :haha::haha:
> 
> It does, it does :happydance::happydance:
> 
> And , how did you know I wanted a boy?!?!?! I also have a feeling I'd have a girl, though :haha:
> 
> xxxxxxClick to expand...

Intuition...I am usually very intuitive (I am a Cancer). Boys are cool, but girls are more fun...Bows, ribbons, barettes,tutu's, ballet slippers...(sigh) I have a daughter and see is a definite girly girl...lol


----------



## Alandsa

Hotpink_Mom said:


> anything???
> https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120309102822.jpg
> https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120309102853.jpg

I actually think i can see something in the middle one too!! I dont know if its 'line eye' though lol


----------



## FngrsCrossed

WantingABubba said:


> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> WantingABubba...I also click that little guy in the corner of your siggy...OMG!! I almost started crying, I couldn't finish watching it! It was just to heartbreaking...i have two boys circumcised they got the ring for theirs, but good grief I imagine the process is similar...
> :( I didn't know that it was like that. To see him strapped down like that (looked like he was an inmate on deathrow and waiting for lethal injection). Then the talking during it bothered me, I kept thinking shut up and finish already, poor baby is in bawling!! :growlmad: He could barely breathe!! :cry: Darn progesterone made it worse when i watch the video!!!
> 
> :nope: yes, it's very sad. They didn't even use pain relief on that baby.
> 
> Unfortunately, all methods of circumcision are virtually the same. For a start, in the babies, the foreskin is attached to the head of the penis like a fingernail is on a finger.
> 
> They don't often use pain relief.
> 
> I don't think it's the progesterone, hun. It's normal that it'd upset you - it's heartbreaking.
> 
> I would recommend you look through the whole site and read the articles, even if your own boys are circed (but I hope you don't get it done for any future babies :(). The more you know about circing, the more you'll be against it, I promise you.
> 
> *ETA - The doctor admits not using anesthetic while he's cutting into that babies penis *
> 
> xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...


How cruel not to use pain relief!! my OB/GYN did for my last son (don't know about the first though). Never knew what it really was like up until today. I imagine it so different, they make it sound like some "simple" procedure (and when we hear simple we think painless, well I did at least). There is nothing simple about going through that, or maybe so if you are the one doing the freaking cutting!!!


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Hotpink_Mom said:


> anything???
> https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120309102822.jpg
> https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120309102853.jpg



I see something on the bottom inverted...


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay so according to FF im 7DPO, but my OPK is super pos today! What the heck??

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA3NjUtMS5qcGc.jpg


----------



## ashknowsbest

Liz- all I can say is, you need to go to the doctor because that's not right oor you're pregnant because I read somewhere that getting a pos OPK could be pregnancy .... so I would test with a HPT and then if negative make a doctors appointment.


----------



## lizlovelust

And my chart is a little weird this cycle... Check it out?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I looked at your chart, you could have just ovulated too. Maybe FF was wrong and you just now ovulated, so have you been BDing?


----------



## WantingABubba

FngrsCrossed said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> My temp went down this morning, plus I woke up early AGAIN (but managed to get back to sleep in time)
> 
> :hissy:
> 
> Not so fast!!!:winkwink: Could be a implantation dip...:drool:Click to expand...
> 
> You're the biggest stroker to my ego :winkwink:
> 
> Can I keep you? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you may, consider me kept!! yay!!!:happydance:
> 
> As for the ego stroking...well, your chart just doesn't look like last cycle at all. it looks very much so more promising than last cycle...Who knows, you may be wanting a boy, but I think it could be a girl if you get your bfp...:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> :dance: :dance: :haha::haha:
> 
> It does, it does :happydance::happydance:
> 
> And , how did you know I wanted a boy?!?!?! I also have a feeling I'd have a girl, though :haha:
> 
> xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Intuition...I am usually very intuitive (I am a Cancer). Boys are cool, but girls are more fun...Bows, ribbons, barettes,tutu's, ballet slippers...(sigh) I have a daughter and see is a definite girly girl...lolClick to expand...

OMFG, I'm a Cancer too!

And hmm, true, but I looove boys because they're usually so affectionate. I'm not cutting my boy's hair either, so he's gonna be super cute :D


----------



## lizlovelust

ashknowsbest said:


> I looked at your chart, you could have just ovulated too. Maybe FF was wrong and you just now ovulated, so have you been BDing?

We BDed last night, its been a hecktick month moving and all do its been a lot less BDing this cycle.:dohh:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I know how stressful and time consuming moving can be, I've been going through the same thing. If you BDed last night then I think you pretty much have it covered as much as you can. It's really annoying when a chart makes you think you already ovulated and then all of a sudden it makes you question it but I think you did what you could with the information you had. I would seriously go to the doctor because your charts are really erratic and they could help if you do have something wrong but for now I think you did what you could! Good luck!


----------



## WantingABubba

FngrsCrossed said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> WantingABubba...I also click that little guy in the corner of your siggy...OMG!! I almost started crying, I couldn't finish watching it! It was just to heartbreaking...i have two boys circumcised they got the ring for theirs, but good grief I imagine the process is similar...
> :( I didn't know that it was like that. To see him strapped down like that (looked like he was an inmate on deathrow and waiting for lethal injection). Then the talking during it bothered me, I kept thinking shut up and finish already, poor baby is in bawling!! :growlmad: He could barely breathe!! :cry: Darn progesterone made it worse when i watch the video!!!
> 
> :nope: yes, it's very sad. They didn't even use pain relief on that baby.
> 
> Unfortunately, all methods of circumcision are virtually the same. For a start, in the babies, the foreskin is attached to the head of the penis like a fingernail is on a finger.
> 
> They don't often use pain relief.
> 
> I don't think it's the progesterone, hun. It's normal that it'd upset you - it's heartbreaking.
> 
> I would recommend you look through the whole site and read the articles, even if your own boys are circed (but I hope you don't get it done for any future babies :(). The more you know about circing, the more you'll be against it, I promise you.
> 
> *ETA - The doctor admits not using anesthetic while he's cutting into that babies penis *
> 
> xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> How cruel not to use pain relief!! my OB/GYN did for my last son (don't know about the first though). Never knew what it really was like up until today. I imagine it so different, they make it sound like some "simple" procedure (and when we hear simple we think painless, well I did at least). There is nothing simple about going through that, or maybe so if you are the one doing the freaking cutting!!!Click to expand...

Unfortunately, many times they don't allow it to kick in before they start operating. Also, the injection (if they even get that) hurts A LOT.

If you speak to adult men who've had circumcision done at an older age, they usually say it was one of the worst pain they've been in. So imagine what that's like for a baby who can't speak, who's strapped down, and isn't able to rationalise the pain they're in?

Many infants go into shock from the pain, and there's been studies showing it changes their brainwaves.

This is from the Wiki article on circumcision;

*Pain;

According to the American Academy of Pediatrics' 1999 Circumcision Policy Statement, "There is considerable evidence that newborns who are circumcised without analgesia experience pain and physiologic stress."[20] 

One of the supporting studies, Taddio 1997, found a correlation between circumcision and intensity of pain response during vaccination months later.[43]

While acknowledging that there may be other factors than circumcision to account for different levels of pain response, they stated that they did not find evidence of such. It therefore recommended to use pain relief for circumcision.[43] 

Other medical associations also cite evidence that circumcision without anesthetic is painful.[44][45]

Stang, 1998, found 45% of physicians responding to a survey who circumcise used anaesthesia &#8211; most commonly a dorsal penile nerve block &#8211; for infant circumcisions. 

The obstetricians in the sample used anaesthesia less often (25%) than the family practitioners (56%) or pediatricians (71%).[46] Howard et al. (1998) surveyed US medical doctor residency programs and directors, and found that 26% of the programs that taught the circumcision procedure "failed to provide instruction in anesthesia/analgesia for the procedure" and recommended that "residency training in neonatal circumcision should include instruction in pain relief techniques".[47] 

A 2006 follow-up study revealed that the percentage of programs that taught circumcision and also taught administration of topical or local anesthetic had increased to 97%.[48] 

However, the authors of the follow-up study also noted that only 84% of these programs used anesthetic "frequently or always" when the procedure was conducted.[48]

Glass, 1999, stated that Jewish ritual circumcision is so quick that "most mohelim do not routinely use any anaesthesia as they feel there is probably no need in the neonate." Glass continued, "However, there is no Talmudic objection and should the parents wish for local anaesthetic cream to be applied there is no reason why this cannot be done." 

Glass also stated that for older children and adults, a penile block is used.[49] In 2001 the Swedish government passed a law requiring all boys undergoing a bris to be given anaesthetic administered by a medical professional.[50]

Comparisons of the dorsal penile nerve block and EMLA (lidocaine/prilocaine) topical cream methods of pain control have revealed that while both are safe, the dorsal nerve block controls pain more effectively than topical treatments. 

Neither method eliminates pain completely.[51] The ring block may provide more effective pain control than either of these treatments.[52] The use of sucrose pacifiers and comfortable, padded chairs may also help.[52]

*
That is really hard reading for me. They think EMLA and sugar water will do anything for the pain of getting a sensitive part of your body cut off? :cry:

I must say, though, I find it exceptionally mature and commendable that you're able to listen and take things on board without getting defensive, being the parent of two circumcised boys. Unfortunately, with most parents who have circumcised their children, they REFUSE to listen, and get extremely defensive. It's very sad. It shows a strong person to listen, even when it's not what you want to hear :thumbup:


----------



## WantingABubba

lizlovelust said:


> Okay so according to FF im 7DPO, but my OPK is super pos today! What the heck??
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA3NjUtMS5qcGc.jpg

Maybe you've not ovulated yet? FF isn't sure about your O date.

Also, have you done a HPT yet?


----------



## lizlovelust

WantingABubba said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Okay so according to FF im 7DPO, but my OPK is super pos today! What the heck??
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA3NjUtMS5qcGc.jpg
> 
> Maybe you've not ovulated yet? FF isn't sure about your O date.
> 
> Also, have you done a HPT yet?Click to expand...

Ive never Oed this late before, but i guess it could happen, no i havent done an HPT yet...


----------



## lizlovelust

Well FF took my crosshairs away cause of the pos OPK...


----------



## WantingABubba

lizlovelust said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Okay so according to FF im 7DPO, but my OPK is super pos today! What the heck??
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA3NjUtMS5qcGc.jpg
> 
> Maybe you've not ovulated yet? FF isn't sure about your O date.
> 
> Also, have you done a HPT yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Ive never Oed this late before, but i guess it could happen, no i havent done an HPT yet...Click to expand...

Try one taking one, hun.

And did anything happen that could have delayed ovulation?


----------



## lizlovelust

Well we moved to a new place? But i dont think that would delay O? And FF just took my crosshairs away...


----------



## ashknowsbest

Liz - you should do a HPT.


----------



## WantingABubba

lizlovelust said:


> Well we moved to a new place? But i dont think that would delay O? And FF just took my crosshairs away...

Oh, defo it would!


----------



## lizlovelust

I think i might! I swear i already Oed, my breasts hurt like they always do after O!


----------



## ashknowsbest

test!


----------



## Tallmom2b

whew! You ladies have been busy!

Stinas- so sorry AF got you! :cry: :hugs:
Fx for next cycle!

Pink- I didn't see any lines:( maybe you Od a little later than what ff is saying?

Liz- crazy chart! test jic.


----------



## Stinas

There goes another cycle! Fml! 

Hot pink - I wish I saw a line, but I don't. Sorry

Liz - I think you are going to o now. Ff was wrong. And once again, go to the doc.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - lots of :hugs:! you can always come here and we can go have drinks and shop! Lol! Shopping always seems to make me feel better!


----------



## ashknowsbest

AFM - I'm having pain in my right side right now ... kinda like a tugging pulling pain ... I think I'm going to be pregnant this cycle .. I have a reallllly strong feeling I am!


----------



## lizlovelust

Blah, i really dont want to go to the doctor... Lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

Why not ?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Can I join the Cancer sign club?! Lol

I'm having fertility reflexology and she said I've ov already from my left ovary and it was probably yesterday, she said it was a full moon too last night! As a cancerian I've always felt in touch with the moon and comforted by it so I'm feeling this could be a sign it's my month!

Ash- hope it's your month, tugging is good!


----------



## Stinas

Ash - I spent most of my time in bed today being miserable lol might go shopping before work tonight. Home goods! Lol 
I hope this is your cycle!!! I'm routing for you!!!! 

Liz- why not?! You need to because you won't get your answers here no matter how many opk you post.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Do you girls think I could have O'ed on cd16 and not cd13?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Liz - I agree with stinas 100%, not going to the doctors is not the right move at all.

Stinas - I have had many days being miserable laying in bed, it's kinda nice .. not the miserable part but the being in bed part! You and your home goods :haha:!


----------



## ashknowsbest

hotpink - i guess it could be possible but I wouldn't stress too much about it. I would just wait it out a couple more days and if AF shows then you have your answer and if she doesn't then test!


----------



## ckylesworld

Please add me. I chart and am ttc. :dust: to everyone


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: Welcome ckylesworld


----------



## sharnw

Ohh *stinas* :hugs: xo I hate cycle after cycle :cry: :hugs::hugs:

*Liz* not sure but maybe you are O again? bd last night is all you could do just incase if O is the case. If you keep getting constant positive opks and maybe negative hpts.. go see a doc?? :hugs:

*Ash* i hope you are pg! :thumbup: how many days left before testing? :)

*Hotpink* i hope you O late,... those temps look real good climbing up there! :thumbup:

*WantingABubba* that SO could be imp dip :thumbup:

*Fish&Chips* WOW that temp spike is BEAUTIFUL

*FngrsCrossed* I had a crumby sleep last night too. But thank god i didnt have to get out of bed lol :)

*AFM* got a second climbing temp.. but i think its because I kept waking up through the night laying in bed thinking about life lol.. :wacko:
And sorry for tmi, I woke up with very watery cm.. icky wet feeling outside as well


----------



## ashknowsbest

10 days before I'm testing! Maybe 8 if I can't hold out!


----------



## sharnw

ashknowsbest said:


> 10 days before I'm testing! Maybe 8 if I can't hold out!

Im not testing at all. The balls are in af's court lol. All depends if she's a no show or not :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I did that a couple of cycles ago. Sometimes that's better, it just eliminates some of the stress of testing and getting a bfn too early and stuff! In 8 days I'll be 12 dpiui and in 10 days I'll be 14 dpiui so I'm not testing too early or anything!


----------



## WantingABubba

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Do you girls think I could have O'ed on cd16 and not cd13?

I think it's just a fallback rise and you O'd on CD13 x


----------



## sharnw

For some reason i got this huge feeling that you'l get a bfp hey :)


----------



## WantingABubba

sharnw said:


> *WantingABubba* that SO could be imp dip :thumbup:

I hope so! But at the same time, I hope I've already implanted so I can get my :bfp: sooner rather than later :haha:

So excited to see what my temp does tomorrow, but hoping my excitement doesn't make me wake up before my alarm again :growlmad:


----------



## WantingABubba

ocean_pearl said:


> Can I join the Cancer sign club?! Lol
> 
> I'm having fertility reflexology and she said I've ov already from my left ovary and it was probably yesterday, she said it was a full moon too last night! As a cancerian I've always felt in touch with the moon and comforted by it so I'm feeling this could be a sign it's my month!

:O you're a Cancer too?!

:dance:

I've also always felt connected to the moon. I always look up at it, and I've actually been known to say I want to live on the moon.

I also want to visit the moon in my lifetime, honestly :flower:


----------



## ckylesworld

Hotpink_Mom said:


> :hi: Welcome ckylesworld

Thanks hotpink :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

sharnw - I sure hope so. I have a really good feeling about it too but we'll just have to wait and see what happens unfortunately!


----------



## ocean_pearl

WantingABubba said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Can I join the Cancer sign club?! Lol
> 
> I'm having fertility reflexology and she said I've ov already from my left ovary and it was probably yesterday, she said it was a full moon too last night! As a cancerian I've always felt in touch with the moon and comforted by it so I'm feeling this could be a sign it's my month!
> 
> :O you're a Cancer too?!
> 
> :dance:
> 
> I've also always felt connected to the moon. I always look up at it, and I've actually been known to say I want to live on the moon.
> 
> I also want to visit the moon in my lifetime, honestly :flower:Click to expand...

Same! I could stare at it all night, seriously :flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

WantingABubba said:


> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> My temp went down this morning, plus I woke up early AGAIN (but managed to get back to sleep in time)
> 
> :hissy:
> 
> Not so fast!!!:winkwink: Could be a implantation dip...:drool:Click to expand...
> 
> You're the biggest stroker to my ego :winkwink:
> 
> Can I keep you? :haha:Click to expand...

LOL!! Love this xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

sharnw said:


> Ohh *stinas* :hugs: xo I hate cycle after cycle :cry: :hugs::hugs:
> 
> *Liz* not sure but maybe you are O again? bd last night is all you could do just incase if O is the case. If you keep getting constant positive opks and maybe negative hpts.. go see a doc?? :hugs:
> 
> *Ash* i hope you are pg! :thumbup: how many days left before testing? :)
> 
> *Hotpink* i hope you O late,... those temps look real good climbing up there! :thumbup:
> 
> *WantingABubba* that SO could be imp dip :thumbup:
> 
> *Fish&Chips* WOW that temp spike is BEAUTIFUL
> 
> *FngrsCrossed* I had a crumby sleep last night too. But thank god i didnt have to get out of bed lol :)
> 
> *AFM* got a second climbing temp.. but i think its because I kept waking up through the night laying in bed thinking about life lol.. :wacko:
> And sorry for tmi, I woke up with very watery cm.. icky wet feeling outside as well

Why thank you! Although I had a big spike in my last bfn cycle.. Boo! x


----------



## sharnw

ashknowsbest said:


> I did that a couple of cycles ago. Sometimes that's better, it just eliminates some of the stress of testing and getting a bfn too early and stuff! In 8 days I'll be 12 dpiui and in 10 days I'll be 14 dpiui so I'm not testing too early or anything!

And dh doesnt want me testing early any more. He says me being let down every time its negative, i get so upset and my body is rejecting the egg.. Im begging to think I wont temp any more... I said I wasn't going to temp after I get my cross hairs this cycle, but I think i found my new addiction! lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: temping is addicting! I love temping I think it's pretty cool to see my temps changing but I decided that I wasn't going to do it this cycle because I wanted to give the IUI and clomid the best chance of working!


----------



## WantingABubba

ocean_pearl said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Can I join the Cancer sign club?! Lol
> 
> I'm having fertility reflexology and she said I've ov already from my left ovary and it was probably yesterday, she said it was a full moon too last night! As a cancerian I've always felt in touch with the moon and comforted by it so I'm feeling this could be a sign it's my month!
> 
> :O you're a Cancer too?!
> 
> :dance:
> 
> I've also always felt connected to the moon. I always look up at it, and I've actually been known to say I want to live on the moon.
> 
> I also want to visit the moon in my lifetime, honestly :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Same! I could stare at it all night, seriously :flower:Click to expand...

Me too :flower:

In terms of your personality, are you a typical Cancerian?

I'm a textbook Cancerian, seriously :blush:


----------



## WantingABubba

Fish&Chips said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> My temp went down this morning, plus I woke up early AGAIN (but managed to get back to sleep in time)
> 
> :hissy:
> 
> Not so fast!!!:winkwink: Could be a implantation dip...:drool:Click to expand...
> 
> You're the biggest stroker to my ego :winkwink:
> 
> Can I keep you? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!! Love this xxClick to expand...

:cloud9:

I love this forum, seriously.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wanting I just cannot watch the video as it makes me feel sick just thinking about it, especially being the Mum of a little boy. I'm not sure if you're from the UK or US but in the UK it is pretty rare for this operation to be carried out unless for religious or medical reasons.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh and I'm a Cancerian too!


----------



## Stinas

Ladies....you guys are getting quote happy lol Just put the persons name....it gets hard to read on a phone skimming through all the quotes. Thanks! hehe

I love temping......dont get me wrong, when the temp drops like it did today, it pisses me off, but overall, if I didnt temp I would have no clue. I would always think that once you get a +OPK you O....little did I know.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Wow you girls are talking a lot now, this thread was show till the newbie came along:haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah no offense to the newbies, but wow, it's hard to keep up with now!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and 45 minutes til I go get my new louis bag!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hmmmm, what do you girls think of this dress? I'm thinking of getting it but I'm not 100% sure! 

https://www.nicolemiller.com/SILK_OMBRE_ONE_SHOULDER_DRAPE_DRESS/pd/c/188/np/188/p/2725.html


----------



## Lisa92881

Ok I'm way too overwhelmed and can't keep up. 

Ash - That dress would be totally cute on the right person. I can't pull off stuff like that. I don't know, the one sleeve thing always bothers me on stuff. :haha: This one caught my eye though:

https://www.nicolemiller.com/stretch-linen-cut-out-back-dress/d/2808?cs=1


----------



## Lisa92881

Holy hell $290!! And you're getting a Loius?!?!

BALLA!!!!!!!!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## sharnw

Ash that dress is HOT! :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - I like the one you picked out too, the back is BEAUTIFUL! I'm only getting a louis because my OH won that huge jackpot. Believe me, I would not be getting it if it weren't for the luck my honey had that night! And the dress, I never get nice dresses so having a couple of nice dresses, especially being in the city, going to nice places is going to be kind of necessary especially since my OH has a lot of business parties and things that I need to be fully prepared for =D 

Thanks shranw! I think I might go try on the one shoulder one and take a picture to show you girls! I've never bought a one shoulder dress but I think this one might be the exception! I love the colors!


----------



## sharnw

sharnw said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> I did that a couple of cycles ago. Sometimes that's better, it just eliminates some of the stress of testing and getting a bfn too early and stuff! In 8 days I'll be 12 dpiui and in 10 days I'll be 14 dpiui so I'm not testing too early or anything!
> 
> And dh doesnt want me testing early any more. He says me being let down every time its negative, i get so upset and my body is rejecting the egg.. Im begging to think I wont temp any more... I said I wasn't going to temp after I get my cross hairs this cycle, but I think i found my new addiction! lolClick to expand...

****beginning*


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sharnw- your chart is looking pretty decent, I mean give it a few more days and see what happens but I think at this point, it could go either way!


----------



## Stinas

Ash - I LOVEEEE the dress!!!!!!! OMG which Louis are you getting?!?!? !!! I was there the other day. I have a SA that is the best! Sometimes I just go in there and we have coffee and just chat! lol Lets just say I frequent the store a bit more than I should! I am currently obsessed with my Arsty! DH got it for me last Christmas.


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm just teasing, kind of. ;) If I could find a dress I loved and needed it for something I would spend a lot on it too, I just can never find dresses that I like. I'm not much of a dress girl anyway! We have a wedding in April but I think I'll just wear something I already have. I wish I could buy a cute maternity one but I won't have a bump yet, boo! 

Oh and post a pic of the bag you get too!


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas are you a balla too?!?!?! Man...what have I missed?!?! :rofl:


----------



## Stinas

Lisa - No I just have a shopping problem. lol and let just face it....I talk a lot lol I can talk to anyone...but hey...at the stores it gets me some percentage off from time to time. It pays to be nice I guess lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I say go for it Ashli get the dress


----------



## WantingABubba

Fish&Chips said:


> Wanting I just cannot watch the video as it makes me feel sick just thinking about it, especially being the Mum of a little boy. I'm not sure if you're from the UK or US but in the UK it is pretty rare for this operation to be carried out unless for religious or medical reasons.

I'm glad you're not for it :thumbup:

I'm from the UK, and yep, it's not so common here.

It makes me sad that it's so prevalent in the US. The sad thing is, many people cite HIV being the reason why they done it, yet the US has some of the highest rates of HIV :shrug:

I don't agree with it for religious reasons either. I'm sick and tired of people using their belief in a non-proven God to do deplorable things.


----------



## WantingABubba

Fish&Chips said:


> Oh and I'm a Cancerian too!

:haha: OMG SO FUCKING COOL!!

We should start a Cancerian buddy group!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - ok haha ... whats SA besides semen analysis! :haha: And you go into the louis store for coffee ... ? I'm confused. Lol! I'm so lame! I've never been in one, I just know I've always wanted one! And what's an artsy? :haha:

Lisa - you might have a little bump by then, you never know! You could have a fast growing baby in there! 

https://www.louisvuitton.com/front/...n/Handbags/products/Speedy-35-MONOGRAM-M41524 

I'm pretty sure I want that one! But I need to check it out on me and see what I think then!


----------



## ocean_pearl

WantingABubba said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Can I join the Cancer sign club?! Lol
> 
> I'm having fertility reflexology and she said I've ov already from my left ovary and it was probably yesterday, she said it was a full moon too last night! As a cancerian I've always felt in touch with the moon and comforted by it so I'm feeling this could be a sign it's my month!
> 
> :O you're a Cancer too?!
> 
> :dance:
> 
> I've also always felt connected to the moon. I always look up at it, and I've actually been known to say I want to live on the moon.
> 
> I also want to visit the moon in my lifetime, honestly :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Same! I could stare at it all night, seriously :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too :flower:
> 
> In terms of your personality, are you a typical Cancerian?
> 
> I'm a textbook Cancerian, seriously :blush:Click to expand...

Yep! Sensitive, homebody, family loving, emotional, prone to mood swings :haha:


----------



## WantingABubba

:D


----------



## Fish&Chips

WantingABubba said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I'm a Cancerian too!
> 
> :haha: OMG SO FUCKING COOL!!
> 
> We should start a Cancerian buddy group!Click to expand...

Whoop whoop!!!


----------



## WantingABubba

ocean_pearl said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Can I join the Cancer sign club?! Lol
> 
> I'm having fertility reflexology and she said I've ov already from my left ovary and it was probably yesterday, she said it was a full moon too last night! As a cancerian I've always felt in touch with the moon and comforted by it so I'm feeling this could be a sign it's my month!
> 
> :O you're a Cancer too?!
> 
> :dance:
> 
> I've also always felt connected to the moon. I always look up at it, and I've actually been known to say I want to live on the moon.
> 
> I also want to visit the moon in my lifetime, honestly :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Same! I could stare at it all night, seriously :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too :flower:
> 
> In terms of your personality, are you a typical Cancerian?
> 
> I'm a textbook Cancerian, seriously :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! Sensitive, homebody, family loving, emotional, prone to mood swings :haha:Click to expand...

Omg, me too.

I'm SO sensitive, I hide my feelings, I'm a BIG sulker, VERY emotional, also prone to mood swings, VERY VERY maternal, LOVE children, babies and looking after animals/people.

Basically, I tick every Cancerian box :haha:


----------



## Stinas

LMAO!!!! SA....is Sales Associate hahah totally forgot about Seamen A. hahahaha I actually laughed out loud. OOOO I love the Speedy! Your going to love it! 
This is one of my favorites...the Artsy https://www.louisvuitton.com/front/...en/Handbags/products/Artsy-GM-MONOGRAM-M40259

When I come into the city I will show you my favorite stores...but you cant blame me when you become a mad shopping woman after lol


----------



## Lisa92881

I too couldn't figure out what SA was in that context! :haha: But I figured it was just cause I don't own a L.V.!


----------



## Stinas

LOL lisa!


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: I seriously love you two, you are so funny! I do like the artsy one! It's really pretty but I don't know .. I think I need to see them in person, I like to many it's going to be a hard decision. I do have a budget that I have to stay within haha! So, whatever I love more that's in my price budget is what I'm getting, I'll post a pic of the actual one when I get home tonight! I'm hoping OH is still going to want to go because it all of a sudden got REALLY windy out but idk if it feels that way on the street ... we're 32 stories up so it might just be really bad up here....not sure! 

You must show me all of your favorite stores. I've been like researching what are some really good like boutiques and I'm having issues! So, it'll be nice to have a guide! :haha:!


----------



## Stinas

Ash - The Artsy is the best! it has a ton of pockets inside, which is different because they really dont make bags with this many pockets. Its really helpful! Check them all out, try them on and look inside and see which one will work best for you. 
Yes I will show you shops!! I know more around here, but it wont be hard to find them there lol Im a shopper! Ever since I was a little girl I can tell you where the stores were in the mall and where to park to be closest and where all the good spots were lol 
I have problems!


----------



## lizlovelust

I did an HPT and it was a BFN no surprize


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - :haha: you're so funny! I can't wait, I'm really excited! It's starting to be nice in the city, all next week it's supposed to be in the 60's and that's totally shopping weather! =D


----------



## Fish&Chips

lizlovelust said:


> I did an HPT and it was a BFN no surprize

It's so early so fingers are still crossed x


----------



## momwannabe81

Hey i stalk alot but don't speak much, but damn that video was aweful, i had to cut it off when they start cutting the baby was just in so much pain, i'm glad i saw it though so when i do have a boy he will not be circ... In italy they don't do as often as in the USA and they have no problems soooo ty wanna for clearing it out for me, cause i was considering it if i ever had a boy....sorry still felling bad for that baby


----------



## Stinas

Ash - OMG how amazing was it yesterday?! Yes next week will be a perfect shopping week!!! I cant wait!! We got lucky this winter. I hope it stays like this through March. 

Liz- Your probably just Oing. BD...and stop doing OPKs.


----------



## WantingABubba

As soon as I saw SA, I thought 'Sperm Analysis' :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

DH is thinking I'm preggo :haha:


----------



## sharnw

:dust::dust::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::spermy::spermy::af::af::af::test::test::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## WantingABubba

I don't think it's gross. Most women put a warning so you can avoid it if you don't want to look.

I personally don't find it 'gross'. We're all adults and we all have cm :shrug:

I find it useful to see the ranges of cm there are.


----------



## sharnw

I know i guess. I was just scrolling through real quick an seen it lol. All good now :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ok so I walked to the louis store with my honey tonight and turns out they close at 7. I walked past the prada store and I'm not reconsidering getting a louis .... maybe I should get a prada ... ??


----------



## Lisa92881

Decisions, decisions, in the life of a balla.....


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: not a balla! :hugs: just a one time splurge, that's all :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - I still wanna see a new pic of your forming bump!


----------



## Lisa92881

:rofl: Sure sure. 

As for the pic, I'll take one this weekend and post it I promise!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sharn if your talking about Manny on bnb I've seen it as well and that woman has amazing EWCM this morning, it's not gross we are women.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

This is manny82 EWCM and yes i'm jealous.

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/767350-long-cycles-support-thread-262.html


----------



## ashknowsbest

omg, I'm so jealous of her EWCM! I've never had it like that, holy crap! That's awesome!

AFM - I'm having a glass of wine tonight ... I kind of feel bad but at the same time my doctor said 1 glass of wine isn't going to hurt a thing so , here's to my glass of wine!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I've had it the other day but that has been the only time!


----------



## Lisa92881

Ash no worries I had a (delicious) glass of sangria the night before I got my BFP! :dohh: The baby doesn't share your blood supply for a few weeks anyway, I think 5.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ok perfect! Ha! My honey surprised me with my favorite moscato =D Sweet white wine is the way for me!


----------



## Lisa92881

OMG that's my favorite too!! AAAAHHHH I'm so jealous!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

AHHH! You me and Stinas really do have get together and have girls night! Lol. and You're jealous! omg I so would rather be pregnant than have a glass of wine!


----------



## Lisa92881

Lol ok good point. But still....yummmmm.


----------



## Stinas

Lisa - I agree with ash ....I rather be in your shoes at the moment. Lol 

Ash - yes...stick with lv!!! Lol 

I'm at work and would really like a glass of anything lol hmmm...maybe DH will have a glass ready for me during dinner time...lol yeah, who am I kidding....at will be the day lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I love the Prada bag but it's way more than the Louis I want so... Louis it is. 

You never know your OH might surprise you :)


----------



## sharnw

An yes that is a good amount of cm! 
I get great cm like that around O... But. Blaaahhh no bean


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sharn :hugs:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

WantingABubba said:


> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> My temp went down this morning, plus I woke up early AGAIN (but managed to get back to sleep in time)
> 
> :hissy:
> 
> Not so fast!!!:winkwink: Could be a implantation dip...:drool:Click to expand...
> 
> You're the biggest stroker to my ego :winkwink:
> 
> Can I keep you? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you may, consider me kept!! yay!!!:happydance:
> 
> As for the ego stroking...well, your chart just doesn't look like last cycle at all. it looks very much so more promising than last cycle...Who knows, you may be wanting a boy, but I think it could be a girl if you get your bfp...:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> :dance: :dance: :haha::haha:
> 
> It does, it does :happydance::happydance:
> 
> And , how did you know I wanted a boy?!?!?! I also have a feeling I'd have a girl, though :haha:
> 
> xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Intuition...I am usually very intuitive (I am a Cancer). Boys are cool, but girls are more fun...Bows, ribbons, barettes,tutu's, ballet slippers...(sigh) I have a daughter and see is a definite girly girl...lolClick to expand...
> 
> OMFG, I'm a Cancer too!
> 
> And hmm, true, but I looove boys because they're usually so affectionate. I'm not cutting my boy's hair either, so he's gonna be super cute :DClick to expand...



That is too cool!! We are genuinely good people.until...provoked to anger. :rofl: My boys are affectionate as well as my daughter. Now I don't know how that will go when she gets older. My mother says I stopped hugging and giving kisses really young (which I remember that well), so she is correct. Just didn't feel the need to lol still not that affectionate with adults. lol lol lol I didn't cut my boys hair for a really long time. People used to say "Oh SHE is sooo cute"! And I would look at my son(s) and think do they not see the osh-kosh overalls, blue sneakers, and the little action figure in his hand?! I'd tell them, "thank you, he is cutie." They would be so embarrassed, but honest mistake I guess??? lmfo (lauging my face off). Then my daughter had like minimal hair for what felt like forever (no its at her waist and a headache) so pleople would tell me how cute my "son" was, and I would have her in pink!! :shrug: Really? I say just ask boy or girl, then give your comment. :dohh:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

WantingABubba


I think that people don't give a lot of things much thought. That's why defense is their first strategy. No one cares to listen anymore about the opinions of others, but they want to be respected also. I am eager to learn new things and read up on new information.

The thing is we would kill anyone for hurting our children, we don't want them to hurt, we would take the licks for them, endure hell fire if we have to. So why not just consider, not having your son circumcised? It doesn't take anything to research and investigate before you make a decision. I learned a lot just from a small little man on your siggy...That says a lot. Something so small teaching and having such a big impact on even 1 person is an achievement.:flower:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Girls STOP quoting to is hard to read


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

One or two quotes are fine but not 6 or more of them


----------



## FngrsCrossed

ocean_pearl said:


> Can I join the Cancer sign club?! Lol
> 
> I'm having fertility reflexology and she said I've ov already from my left ovary and it was probably yesterday, she said it was a full moon too last night! As a cancerian I've always felt in touch with the moon and comforted by it so I'm feeling this could be a sign it's my month!
> 
> Ash- hope it's your month, tugging is good!

Yes you can join :flower:!! Ahhh, moon children...We are everywhere. It was so cloudy here I didn't get to enjoy it. I thought I could see it hiding behind the coulds, but oh well. It is comforting, reading that motivated me a bit this evening. :cloud9: Good luck to you moon-child I will cross my fingers for you too...:dust:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Do you girls think I could have O'ed on cd16 and not cd13?


Well I honestly think it was CD13, 16 could be possible. But your temp went up on CD by at least .6


----------



## FngrsCrossed

sharnw said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 10 days before I'm testing! Maybe 8 if I can't hold out!
> 
> Im not testing at all. The balls are in af's court lol. All depends if she's a no show or not :haha:Click to expand...

God I so admire your will power woman!! I am such a woos when it comes to that..I have like no freaking patience to see if the "old-hag-biddy-pain-in my-uterus" is going to show. I so wish I could do that, I can't even set my mind to do it...I can do all things except not test before time!!! darn it!:dohh: Now see that's the relaxed approach!


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Stinas just read the quote happy thing...I am so used to doing it it's gotten to be habit, plus it kinda helps me find my convo. I am sure you guys aren't used to the "excessive" chatter with the quotes. Just need everyone to bear withe me til' I get the hang of the no quotes thing. :D I will admit it does look neater and it keeps the thread from making a million pages by taking up room.


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Wanting, they must not want to realize that circ, doesn't reduce the risk of contracting HIV. Just because you circ your son doesn't mean a thing. Let's be honest here, circ (besides for whomever's religion) is more cosmetic than anything. I will say that in the event that your son should contract another STD not HIV, it may be worse without the circ. That's why I did it. Should my sons be silly enough the have unprotected sex and contract something it won't be the worst it could be unless they go untreated.

You have to educate your children (at an appropriate time) about STD's and HIV. My children know at the age they are now, not to touch anyone's blood, feces, urine, or vomit. I have told them the way that HIV is contracted and so they know. But to be as petty as to think that circ has anything to do with HIV is sad. I am in the U.S. and I am amazed with some things my fellow American people say. They make the rest of us look like idiots at times. :growlmad:

BTW: the cost for circ is $250 out of pocket to have it done


----------



## FngrsCrossed

sharnw said:


> Ladies I know this is totally off subject but is it gross to attach pictures of cm on your fingers on bnb? sorry lol. I just seen a lady on another forum that attached a tmi pic... I was sipping on a coke and nearly spat it out out! :/ or am i just being arrogant and mean?....

I can't say that is is gross...I have done it! I feel like this everyone on the site is an adult and a woman. Nothing should be TMI here. I posted mine because I never get EWCM and needed confirmation from someone who does get it, that that's what I had. So for those who didn't like my pic, then I say oh well...:shrug:


----------



## Stinas

It just gets hard for people on phones. Just put the persons username and that person should know what they wrote. 

Ash - no luck with the drink lol hes in a bad mood tonight. Lucky me lol


----------



## WantingABubba

So fed up :grr:

ARGH, for the past three days I have been waking up way before my temping alarm. 

I set my alarm for 8am, and today I woke up at 5.46am! Then, I had to set my alarm for 9am so I got the three hours, but instead woke up at 8.56am!

I then lay there for a while trying to get back to sleep, but gave up and temped, so goodness knows if today's temp is accurate.

I'm fed up of this - why do I keep waking up too early? This didn't happen before :cry:

Plus, chart isn't looking too great today :(

11DPO, and I'm sure I got a :bfn: with FMU. There might be a line, but I don't think so :(

Haven't bothered to check my cervix or cervical fluid yet.

I just feel deflated and depressed.


----------



## WantingABubba

FingersCrossed - *That is too cool!! We are genuinely good people.until...provoked to anger.  My boys are affectionate as well as my daughter. Now I don't know how that will go when she gets older. My mother says I stopped hugging and giving kisses really young (which I remember that well), so she is correct. Just didn't feel the need to lol still not that affectionate with adults. lol lol lol I didn't cut my boys hair for a really long time. People used to say "Oh SHE is sooo cute"! And I would look at my son(s) and think do they not see the osh-kosh overalls, blue sneakers, and the little action figure in his hand?! I'd tell them, "thank you, he is cutie." They would be so embarrassed, but honest mistake I guess??? lmfo (lauging my face off). Then my daughter had like minimal hair for what felt like forever (no its at her waist and a headache) so pleople would tell me how cute my "son" was, and I would have her in pink!!  Really? I say just ask boy or girl, then give your comment. *

Ahahaha, yep! I can be quite spiteful when angry, but I am also easily swayed by emotion :wacko: I always feel bad for people, even when they've done me wrong.

And :rofl: to people mistaking the kids.


----------



## WantingABubba

FngrsCrossed said:


> WantingABubba
> 
> 
> I think that people don't give a lot of things much thought. That's why defense is their first strategy. No one cares to listen anymore about the opinions of others, but they want to be respected also. I am eager to learn new things and read up on new information.
> 
> The thing is we would kill anyone for hurting our children, we don't want them to hurt, we would take the licks for them, endure hell fire if we have to. So why not just consider, not having your son circumcised? It doesn't take anything to research and investigate before you make a decision. I learned a lot just from a small little man on your siggy...That says a lot. Something so small teaching and having such a big impact on even 1 person is an achievement.:flower:

Definitely. People just want to be patted on the back and have their ego stroked. They don't want to hear "look, what you done was wrong. It is irreversible, and unfair. Here are the facts", all they want to hear is "that's fine, do what you want to your child. You don't have to listen to the facts. It's your choice!". Sorry, but I can't do that, and that upsets people :shrug:

I am SO glad you have learnt from my little man. That IS an achievement to me. I do not judge you - no point. The most important thing to me is that you're willing to learn and listen, and not take it personally. So there is no need for me to judge :flower:


----------



## WantingABubba

Are single quotes okay? I need to be able to see the reply I replying to when I write, and it looks too messy without the quotes :shrug:


----------



## WantingABubba

FngrsCrossed said:


> Wanting, they must not want to realize that circ, doesn't reduce the risk of contracting HIV. Just because you circ your son doesn't mean a thing. Let's be honest here, circ (besides for whomever's religion) is more cosmetic than anything. I will say that in the event that your son should contract another STD not HIV, it may be worse without the circ. That's why I did it. Should my sons be silly enough the have unprotected sex and contract something it won't be the worst it could be unless they go untreated.
> 
> You have to educate your children (at an appropriate time) about STD's and HIV. My children know at the age they are now, not to touch anyone's blood, feces, urine, or vomit. I have told them the way that HIV is contracted and so they know. But to be as petty as to think that circ has anything to do with HIV is sad. I am in the U.S. and I am amazed with some things my fellow American people say. They make the rest of us look like idiots at times. :growlmad:
> 
> BTW: the cost for circ is $250 out of pocket to have it done

To be honest, hun, it doesn't make enough of a difference to justify circing.

I see it like this - having breasts puts you at a risk of breast cancer. Having ovaries puts you at a risk of ovarian cancer. Burst and/or infected appendixes are very common - YET, we don't amputate perfectly healthy breast buds, ovaries and appendixes at birth, do we?

Do you see what I mean, hun? Also, the study done about HIV was incorrectly done and NOT relevant to the Western world. There is information about it on my little man's website. 

It IS cosmetic, which makes me sad, because

A) I much prefer natural penis'. It's sad how a circed penis looks. 

B) If you were to give your child a tattoo or boob job, even with pain relief, you'd be locked up. 

C) Why the HELL do parents care what their son's penis looks like? :dohh:

You know, on the religion front, do you know that people have, as usual, twisted scripture to suit their needs? I have links on this if you're interested.

The foreskin also has an important function in sex. This is a medical fact, and I can also vouch for it. Once, when OH and I were :sex:, I could actually feel the way his penis rolled smoothly inside me, within its protective skin. It felt wonderful. I actually exclaimed to him, turned around, and said "see! This is why the foreskin is so important!" :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

WantingABubba said:


> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> Wanting, they must not want to realize that circ, doesn't reduce the risk of contracting HIV. Just because you circ your son doesn't mean a thing. Let's be honest here, circ (besides for whomever's religion) is more cosmetic than anything. I will say that in the event that your son should contract another STD not HIV, it may be worse without the circ. That's why I did it. Should my sons be silly enough the have unprotected sex and contract something it won't be the worst it could be unless they go untreated.
> 
> You have to educate your children (at an appropriate time) about STD's and HIV. My children know at the age they are now, not to touch anyone's blood, feces, urine, or vomit. I have told them the way that HIV is contracted and so they know. But to be as petty as to think that circ has anything to do with HIV is sad. I am in the U.S. and I am amazed with some things my fellow American people say. They make the rest of us look like idiots at times. :growlmad:
> 
> BTW: the cost for circ is $250 out of pocket to have it done
> 
> To be honest, hun, it doesn't make enough of a difference to justify circing.
> 
> I see it like this - having breasts puts you at a risk of breast cancer. Having ovaries puts you at a risk of ovarian cancer. Burst and/or infected appendixes are very common - YET, we don't amputate perfectly healthy breast buds, ovaries and appendixes at birth, do we?
> 
> Do you see what I mean, hun? Also, the study done about HIV was incorrectly done and NOT relevant to the Western world. There is information about it on my little man's website.
> 
> It IS cosmetic, which makes me sad, because
> 
> A) I much prefer natural penis'. It's sad how a circed penis looks.
> 
> B) If you were to give your child a tattoo or boob job, even with pain relief, you'd be locked up.
> 
> C) Why the HELL do parents care what their son's penis looks like? :dohh:
> 
> You know, on the religion front, do you know that people have, as usual, twisted scripture to suit their needs? I have links on this if you're interested.
> 
> The foreskin also has an important function in sex. This is a medical fact, and I can also vouch for it. Once, when OH and I were :sex:, I could actually feel the way his penis rolled smoothly inside me, within its protective skin. It felt wonderful. I actually exclaimed to him, turned around, and said "see! This is why the foreskin is so important!" :haha:Click to expand...

I fully agree with you here. I get that there are some cases of older boys/men that do get infections due to their foreskin. It happens. But having a foreskin does not make you more likely to catch diseases. If having the foreskin removed is REALLY necessary, it can be done later in life, with full anaesthetic.

Take a look at the female anatomy - we have far more chances of catching EVERYTHING that enters our vaginas, there is no escape from that whatsoever. Whatever goes in there, can penetrate the smallest tear in skin. So what, do we remove our reproductive tract just cos it might prevent us catching diseases?


----------



## WantingABubba

rmsh1 said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> Wanting, they must not want to realize that circ, doesn't reduce the risk of contracting HIV. Just because you circ your son doesn't mean a thing. Let's be honest here, circ (besides for whomever's religion) is more cosmetic than anything. I will say that in the event that your son should contract another STD not HIV, it may be worse without the circ. That's why I did it. Should my sons be silly enough the have unprotected sex and contract something it won't be the worst it could be unless they go untreated.
> 
> You have to educate your children (at an appropriate time) about STD's and HIV. My children know at the age they are now, not to touch anyone's blood, feces, urine, or vomit. I have told them the way that HIV is contracted and so they know. But to be as petty as to think that circ has anything to do with HIV is sad. I am in the U.S. and I am amazed with some things my fellow American people say. They make the rest of us look like idiots at times. :growlmad:
> 
> BTW: the cost for circ is $250 out of pocket to have it done
> 
> To be honest, hun, it doesn't make enough of a difference to justify circing.
> 
> I see it like this - having breasts puts you at a risk of breast cancer. Having ovaries puts you at a risk of ovarian cancer. Burst and/or infected appendixes are very common - YET, we don't amputate perfectly healthy breast buds, ovaries and appendixes at birth, do we?
> 
> Do you see what I mean, hun? Also, the study done about HIV was incorrectly done and NOT relevant to the Western world. There is information about it on my little man's website.
> 
> It IS cosmetic, which makes me sad, because
> 
> A) I much prefer natural penis'. It's sad how a circed penis looks.
> 
> B) If you were to give your child a tattoo or boob job, even with pain relief, you'd be locked up.
> 
> C) Why the HELL do parents care what their son's penis looks like? :dohh:
> 
> You know, on the religion front, do you know that people have, as usual, twisted scripture to suit their needs? I have links on this if you're interested.
> 
> The foreskin also has an important function in sex. This is a medical fact, and I can also vouch for it. Once, when OH and I were :sex:, I could actually feel the way his penis rolled smoothly inside me, within its protective skin. It felt wonderful. I actually exclaimed to him, turned around, and said "see! This is why the foreskin is so important!" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I fully agree with you here. I get that there are some cases of older boys/men that do get infections due to their foreskin. It happens. But having a foreskin does not make you more likely to catch diseases. If having the foreskin removed is REALLY necessary, it can be done later in life, with full anaesthetic.
> 
> Take a look at the female anatomy - we have far more chances of catching EVERYTHING that enters our vaginas, there is no escape from that whatsoever. Whatever goes in there, can penetrate the smallest tear in skin. So what, do we remove our reproductive tract just cos it might prevent us catching diseases?Click to expand...

YES!!

Women get smegma too.

Women are SO prone to yeast infections and BV (I always get this :dohh:)

We are more prone to STDs and HIV.

But us, in the Western world, look down on FGM.

Yet we praise MGM?

:wacko:

Totally agree with everything you said :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Temp went up and won't test till monday


----------



## ashknowsbest

You should totally test! I'm going to die waiting until Monday! 

AFM - I ordered my wonofo's so hopefully they will be here by Monday or Tuesday and I'll be testing everyday until AF shows or not!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Not testing


----------



## Fish&Chips

Fingers crossed, I have to say the more I read your posts the more I think what an incredibly intelligent and open minded person you are and above all what a great sense of humour you have. X


----------



## Lisa92881

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Not testing

I'll post a bump (aka bloat) pic if you test....... :winkwink:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Now Lisa that is so not fair at all


----------



## Lisa92881

:rofl: I just laughed out loud all by myself. Man, I crack myself up sometimes.


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha:! You girls are funny! 

AFM - it's FREEEEZING cold in NYC today but despite that fact OH and i walked over to 5th avenue where all of the lovely shopping is and we looked at the Louis bag I wanted and I don't love it in person so ... I went into the prada store and decided that I will be waiting to get the prada bag. OH wants me to wait a few months until he gets his stock in since it is more money but if I'm going to spend that much on a bag I want to looove it and I looove the prada one! 

I'm 5dpiui today and I've had a headache every morning when I wake up and I had that puling pain all day yesterday but other than that nothing! So, just waiting, waiting, waiting! 

I hope everyone is doing good!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Okay I'll test but I so think I'm going to see bfn


----------



## ashknowsbest

Alright Lisa you have to get to taking that picture since hotpink is testing =D


----------



## Lisa92881

Hahaha, I have my 6 week one I can post in my journal. Fine fine I'll do it.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I knew you had already taken it, you were just keeping it from us! Not fair!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hahaha, I told you I took it! LOL.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

See I knew it bfn


----------



## Lisa92881

Aw, sorry. :hugs: Your chart looks SO good, I was sure it would be a BFP. This is the longest LP you've had like....ever?! Wonder what's going on?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I don't know it sure is making me go insane


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm so flapping out now

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120310104735.jpg
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120310104820.jpg
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120310104848.jpg


----------



## Stinas

Single quotes are fine just as long as you shorten the mile long ones lol

Wanting - sorry for you weird waking up times!!! Just try to relax before going to bed. Drink something warm to fully relax you. 

Hot pink - sorry about the bfn. Your chart looks really good. Maybe it could be a late BFP. 

Lisa - can't wait to see the pic!!!! 

Ash - I agree! When spending that kind of money you should really love it. Take your time....you might fall in love with a different one by then. 

As for me....af is pretty light thank god. I hate having a heavy af on a busy work weekend. For some reason when af is here I sleep through my temping alarm lol. I don't even remember turning it off this am.


----------



## samanthax

:hi: 

Hope everyone is okay! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hotpink, is there not a 2nd line on one of those tests?


----------



## WantingABubba

BFN after BFN for me :cry:


----------



## WantingABubba

Stinas said:


> Single quotes are fine just as long as you shorten the mile long ones lol
> 
> Wanting - sorry for you weird waking up times!!! Just try to relax before going to bed. Drink something warm to fully relax you.

Okay, that's good :thumbup:

And, yeah, I guess I could try that. I'm just getting really pissed off about it, and I'm sure that's not helping :haha:


----------



## WantingABubba

Lisa92881 said:


> :rofl: I just laughed out loud all by myself. Man, I crack myself up sometimes.

:rofl: and this made me laugh out loud all by myself :blush::haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

It's still early hun. I didn't get my bfp last time until 12dpo and for some people it's much later. 

I did a cheeky test this morning and it was a bfn but I'm really not surprised. It was more just to feed the addiction ;) x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

F&C in life I see it but it very very very faint


----------



## Fish&Chips

On one of the tests taken at 10am?! Omg! Do you have a frer? Is it too early to congratulate you?! X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I do not have A FRER


----------



## Fish&Chips

I think I can see a line on the top test taken at 10am, the none tweaked version.


----------



## WantingABubba

Fish&Chips said:


> It's still early hun. I didn't get my bfp last time until 12dpo and for some people it's much later.
> 
> I did a cheeky test this morning and it was a bfn but I'm really not surprised. It was more just to feed the addiction ;) x

Hmm, still ... 

So were you getting stark white BFNs, even at 11DPO?

And :haha: it's a V.I.P addiction :blush:


----------



## sharnw

9 dpo today, temp climbed up again, pms kicked in for my bbs, they hurt like hell lol.


Hope every one is feeling great! :flower:


----------



## WantingABubba

sharnw said:


> 9 dpo today, temp climbed up again, pms kicked in for my bbs, they hurt like hell lol.
> 
> 
> Hope every one is feeling great! :flower:

Your chart's looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

F&C i'll be testing again Monday with FMU.


----------



## Fish&Chips

WantingABubba said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> It's still early hun. I didn't get my bfp last time until 12dpo and for some people it's much later.
> 
> I did a cheeky test this morning and it was a bfn but I'm really not surprised. It was more just to feed the addiction ;) x
> 
> Hmm, still ...
> 
> So were you getting stark white BFNs, even at 11DPO?
> 
> And :haha: it's a V.I.P addiction :blush:Click to expand...

Yep, stark white.. nothing at all on FRER or IC. The bfn on 12dpo was so faint as well, at first I thought it was another bfn and told my husband that. It was only when I checked again about 10 mins later on my way to the bin. I will see if I can find a photo.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hotpink I hope you don't mind but I had a play..

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/test.png


----------



## Lisa92881

sharnw said:


> 9 dpo today, temp climbed up again, pms kicked in for my bbs, they hurt like hell lol.
> 
> 
> Hope every one is feeling great! :flower:

Your chart looks really good! My boobs usually hurt from like 2-3dpo, the cycle I got my BFP they didn't start to hurt until like 9dpo. FX!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wanting, here was my 12dpo bfp last time. It's very faint.

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/test-1.jpg


----------



## sharnw

I have one question... What is a hormonal dip?? is that such thing?


----------



## WantingABubba

Fish&Chips said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> It's still early hun. I didn't get my bfp last time until 12dpo and for some people it's much later.
> 
> I did a cheeky test this morning and it was a bfn but I'm really not surprised. It was more just to feed the addiction ;) x
> 
> Hmm, still ...
> 
> So were you getting stark white BFNs, even at 11DPO?
> 
> And :haha: it's a V.I.P addiction :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, stark white.. nothing at all on FRER or IC. The bfn on 12dpo was so faint as well, at first I thought it was another bfn and told my husband that. It was only when I checked again about 10 mins later on my way to the bin. I will see if I can find a photo.Click to expand...

Oh, ok - that really helps. It gives me hope :D

Let's see what tomorrow brings, ay?


----------



## WantingABubba

Fish&Chips said:


> Wanting, here was my 12dpo bfp last time. It's very faint.
> 
> https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/test-1.jpg

Thank you :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

No problem. Hope you sleep well tonight xx


----------



## Stinas

I hope you all get your BFP!!!!


----------



## WantingABubba

Fish&Chips said:


> No problem. Hope you sleep well tonight xx

Thank you! I will try :winkwink: x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

F&C thanks you think it's a start of my bfp?


----------



## Fish&Chips

There is definitely something there. I hope it is the start of your bfp and it would make sense with your temps etc. Does it have colour? X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

It somewhat has color


----------



## Fish&Chips

I think it's a bfp :) xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I sure hope so F&C


----------



## Fish&Chips

So do I :) :hugs: xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'll test again monday


----------



## Fish&Chips

Let us know how it goes x


----------



## samanthax

Fingers cross!! xx


----------



## sharnw

I really want to :test: lol this is insane :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

sharnw said:


> I really want to :test: lol this is insane :haha:

I'm loving the dip! X


----------



## WantingABubba

OMG.

OMFG.

Look at this!

This is mine and a lady who's just got her BFP's chart overlayed together. Mine in the one in purple, and hers is the one in green;

https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/revN1h8W9.png


LOOK! They're almost identical! Some of our temps are even the same :dance:

This is so exciting! I'm gonna go and overlay some more pregnant charts on FF 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:dance:

What do you think, girls? :happydance:


----------



## sharnw

Thanks Fish&Chips :)

I hope its bfp temps :) fingers crossed for a miracle :cloud9:


----------



## WantingABubba

sharnw said:


> I hope its bfp temps :) fingers crossed for a miracle :cloud9:

Thank you :D


----------



## ginny83

Hotpink - they're the same type of tests I used and I kept getting very very very faint lines and couldn't tell if they had colour or not. They looked what I thought evap lines would look like. Not sure if you remember but I kept getting BFNs and very very faint lines with them from 9-11DPO, then on 11DPO I also tried with a FRER and got a BFP!

Anyway my point is I don't think they're are sensative as they claim to be!


----------



## Stinas

Good looking charts ladies!!!


----------



## sharnw

:hissy::hissy: found a frer in my dresser and gave in!!! :growlmad::growlmad: and :bfn:

Cant believe i was telling you girls i wasnt going to test :cry:


----------



## WantingABubba

sharnw said:


> :hissy::hissy: found a frer in my dresser and gave in!!! :growlmad::growlmad: and :bfn:
> 
> Cant believe i was telling you girls i wasnt going to test :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Girls I'll try to get a frer monday


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ginny I do remember that.


----------



## Stinas

Sharn - it's still super early.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yes sharn it is early like stinas has said. :haha:


----------



## lizlovelust

Think FF will give me new crosshairs soon?


----------



## WantingABubba

This morning's BFN :cry:

https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/photo-17.jpg

I also took a HUMONGOUS temp drop, but I don't know if that's due to disturbed sleep AGAIN (I woke up at 5am, temped, then woke up again just 2 hours and 45 minutes later - just enough to not be viable :cry:)

My temp when I woke up at 7:45am was 96.89 F. I am SO tempted to use that. 

:cry:


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hugs: I woke up early too but that was because my son, niece and nephew woke up early so no chance of going back to sleep. I would use the later temp though as it's probably the most reliable. Xx


----------



## samanthax

I woke up early too.. Its too hot in the bedroom.. :( xx


----------



## WantingABubba

I also had a very convincing dream last night that I had two strong lines on a test. Like, they were INSANELY dark. It took me a while to realise it was only a dream, and when I did, I felt heartbroken, especially after my BFN :cry:


----------



## WantingABubba

Fish&Chips said:


> :hugs: I woke up early too but that was because my son, niece and nephew woke up early so no chance of going back to sleep. I would use the later temp though as it's probably the most reliable. Xx

Do you think? I used that one now, but it's still a massive dip :(

How you doing? We're all waking too early! :haha:


----------



## samanthax

WantingABubba said:


> I also had a very convincing dream last night that I had two strong lines on a test. Like, they were INSANELY dark. It took me a while to realise it was only a dream, and when I did, I felt heartbroken, especially after my BFN :cry:

Aww bless you! fingerscross that this month will be your month xx:flower:


----------



## sharnw

Thanks girls :) xo


----------



## WantingABubba

samanthax said:


> I woke up early too.. Its too hot in the bedroom.. :( xx

It sucks, doesn't it? :(


----------



## WantingABubba

samanthax said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> I also had a very convincing dream last night that I had two strong lines on a test. Like, they were INSANELY dark. It took me a while to realise it was only a dream, and when I did, I felt heartbroken, especially after my BFN :cry:
> 
> Aww bless you! fingerscross that this month will be your month xx:flower:Click to expand...

I hope so, but not holding out much hope. Still BFN at 12DPO :(


----------



## samanthax

yeah my OH has it way to hot in there! its stuiped, i think it messes up with my temping aswell, and it will be don't worry! if not theres always another cycle, don't give up hope yet! :flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I would have. I find the temp closest to the usual time the most reliable and you still had a good sleep inbetween. 

I tested today at 10dpo and think I may have an evaporation. It's super faint that I'm not even sure it's there and I think it was out of the time limit. It's hard when you get your hopes up so I'm trying to staying realistic but I think I'm failing miserably. X


----------



## samanthax

Aww fish&chips (cool name by the way) keep testing! 

does anyone wana check my chart? x


----------



## sharnw

I'v been having broken sleep last couple nights. Ahhhhh. Goin to have a nice warm drink tonight an sleep with the fan turned right up so i cant here my annoying dogs bark lol


----------



## samanthax

lol one way to do it!


----------



## WantingABubba

Fish&Chips said:


> I would have. I find the temp closest to the usual time the most reliable and you still had a good sleep inbetween.
> 
> I tested today at 10dpo and think I may have an evaporation. It's super faint that I'm not even sure it's there and I think it was out of the time limit. It's hard when you get your hopes up so I'm trying to staying realistic but I think I'm failing miserably. X

Thank you! I've used that one and recorded the first one, just in case.

Have you got a pic? :winkwink:

x


----------



## WantingABubba

samanthax said:


> yeah my OH has it way to hot in there! its stuiped, i think it messes up with my temping aswell, and it will be don't worry! if not theres always another cycle, don't give up hope yet! :flower:

Going by your secondary fertility signs, I think you've ovulated, but not too sure on the temp yet. FF hasn't given you any crosshairs, have they?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wanting, it won't show in a photo. I might try layer just incase but I doubt it'll work as sometimes I can't see anything in real life!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

My temps are still up :happydance:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

WantingABubba :hugs: sorry about your chart...I think all of us ladies should blame it on the U.S.'s daylight savings time! :thumbup: I don't know anyone else wants to use that excuse but I will. Plus no full moon!! :growlmad: Those work for me.

Oh no sister, you can't be feeling sympathy for those that wrong you. I don't, I have a way of telling it like it is, and then that person becomes a non-factor in my life. One of my closet friends got drunk, came to my daughters birthday party like that, made a scene in front of guests/family, and got violent with my mother...:shrug:Who does that?! So needless to say, she was booted out of the door pronto. I haven't spoken to her since. She is now a "non-factor".

Ppl mistaking my kids was like, Really dude? I wanted to ask are you serious or are you color blind. One lady told me that my daughter wasn't mine! :rofl: Like I don't have the scar to prove it..:rofl: she pointed to my MIL and said that's her baby. smh :nope: My children are biracial so they look like my husband, he is fair complected and latino. So I am thinking :saywhat: I can't have a kid that looks like this? :rofl: What am I just too dark to create such color? This was a black lady telling me this mind you...I still laugh to this day about it and my daughter is 9. :rofl:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

wanting-

"YET, we don't amputate perfectly healthy breast buds, ovaries and appendixes at birth, do we?"

:tumbup: No we don't very valid point!! I don't know why parents care about the appearence of their sons penis. It could be not looking like the other boys at school?:shrug: Fear that they would be teased maybe? Children can be cruel to one another (that all goes along with teaching them otherwise, and making sure their peers aren't hateful). That last statement in parenthesis is virtually impossible.

I have been in church all of my life, I think most of all people that are believers in God have read the bible before. I have read scripture that said that circ and non-circ has no relativity. Just to put that in simpler terms, and in basic form. But some people are very avid Christians and practice the old testament rather than the new. Personally, circ is not a commandment and it doesn't matter if it's not done. I am still heartbroken every-time I think about it. And it's not something that I stand firm on doing. Circ or not a penis is still a penis and will do it's job.


----------



## FngrsCrossed

rmsh1t

Right about us ladies being able to catch anything and everything!! And I can't even imagine if that was the consequence to catching anything. I love that you said that. I don't think any thought has ever been put into what you just said. I have never had one, but we correlate STD's with a shot or antibiotic. It works the same as with anything left untreated it could be very bad. Matter of fact I had Mirena, now catching an STD on that would be devastating to the reproductive organs. That's why its not suggested to women who have more than one partner. So I get what you are saying...Foreskin had nothing to do with making it bad or worse. ok ok got it.

Question: so it's just plain and simple...untreated STD that makes it worse? What would happen in the foreskin is left intact and it goes untreated?:shrug:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Fish&Chips said:


> Fingers crossed, I have to say the more I read your posts the more I think what an incredibly intelligent and open minded person you are and above all what a great sense of humour you have. X

Thank you so much...I love to hear the opinion of others. I feel that you don't ALWAYS have to agree, but if you'd like yours to be respected then you should respect others. And it's always amazing to learn something new, sometimes someone elses approach may be better. If someones opinion has validity then I just may agree and follow.:flower:

I am a genuinly cheerful person (unless provoked lol), it takes more energy to complain and hold on to the bad, then it does to smile and go on. There is nothing that can be changed about the difficult things so why fester? :rofl:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

WantingABubba said:


> This morning's BFN :cry:
> 
> https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/photo-17.jpg
> 
> 
> My temp when I woke up at 7:45am was 96.89 F. I am SO tempted to use that.
> 
> 
> I would use the last temp too...if you are in the US, even more-so use the later temp.


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Hotpink_Mom said:


> My temps are still up :happydance:


Your chart look pretty awesome!! :happydance: I can't wait to see your bfp!


----------



## lizlovelust

Why hasnt FF given me crosshairs?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hotpink_Mom said:


> My temps are still up :happydance:

I'm so excited for you!


----------



## ashknowsbest

lizlovelust said:


> Why hasnt FF given me crosshairs?

Probably because some of your information doesn't match up.


----------



## lizlovelust

ashknowsbest said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Why hasnt FF given me crosshairs?
> 
> Probably because some of your information doesn't match up.Click to expand...

Well i think my body tried to O and didnt, then eventually did....


----------



## FngrsCrossed

lizlovelust said:


> Why hasnt FF given me crosshairs?



Liz, I think you may have ovulated yesterday from the looks of it. Which would make you 1 dpo!! :happydance:

Edit: especially if you discarded Wed. the 7th (CD 27)


----------



## lizlovelust

FngrsCrossed said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Why hasnt FF given me crosshairs?
> 
> 
> 
> Liz, I think you may have ovulated yesterday from the looks of it. Which would make you 1 dpo!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I hope so! Countdowntopregnancy says i Oed yesterday so you may be right :D


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Liz...I have just ovelooked your chart again...i correct myself...if you discarded CD27 then you would have Ov'ed Fri or Sat. It could be Friday only if you didn't opk that day. Either way your bases are covered for either.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi ladies:hi:
You all have been busy on here! Whew!

So, have had some brownish discharge today, wondering if this cycle is an annovulatory one? I'd be really excited because then I can get on with the clomid sooner than later!! 
I'm going to call my fertility doc tomorrow and see what they think. :happydance:
I've been pounding the grapefruit juice, I wonder if that helped AF come?

Pink- have you gotten your bfp yet!? 

Ash- how you feeling? I'm really hoping for ya! Fx!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:cry::cry::cry: Just woke up from my lil nap and then to the bathroom i go red spotting so by to night that EFFING:witch: with be here:brat::hissy::hissy::hissy: 

I'm going to have a nice glass of:wine: and enjoying the spring :rain:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh hun I was so sure it was a bfp. Your temps are still high though and spotting can happen in pregnancy. FX the witch stays away.

I'm now wondering if maybe I've seen a faint line on my IC but it's so faint it's practically invisible!


----------



## WantingABubba

Got this today, but nothing else so far;

https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/photo-24.jpg


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sorry Pink! :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

There's only a bl*ody line on there!!!!!!


----------



## WantingABubba

Fish&Chips said:


> I'm now wondering if maybe I've seen a faint line on my IC but it's so faint it's practically invisible!

You and me both!


----------



## WantingABubba

Fish&Chips said:


> There's only a bl*ody line on there!!!!!!

But everything else is :bfn: :hissy:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wouldn't it be amazing if we both got bfps together?!


----------



## WantingABubba

Sorry to hear, Hotpink. Hopefully, you're still preg x


----------



## WantingABubba

Fish&Chips said:


> Wouldn't it be amazing if we both got bfps together?!

It would be more than amazing :cloud9:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

UGH if it's AF I got my short cycles back


----------



## WantingABubba

FngrsCrossed said:


> WantingABubba :hugs: sorry about your chart...I think all of us ladies should blame it on the U.S.'s daylight savings time! :thumbup: I don't know anyone else wants to use that excuse but I will. Plus no full moon!! :growlmad: Those work for me.
> 
> Oh no sister, you can't be feeling sympathy for those that wrong you. I don't, I have a way of telling it like it is, and then that person becomes a non-factor in my life. One of my closet friends got drunk, came to my daughters birthday party like that, made a scene in front of guests/family, and got violent with my mother...:shrug:Who does that?! So needless to say, she was booted out of the door pronto. I haven't spoken to her since. She is now a "non-factor".
> 
> Ppl mistaking my kids was like, Really dude? I wanted to ask are you serious or are you color blind. One lady told me that my daughter wasn't mine! :rofl: Like I don't have the scar to prove it..:rofl: she pointed to my MIL and said that's her baby. smh :nope: My children are biracial so they look like my husband, he is fair complected and latino. So I am thinking :saywhat: I can't have a kid that looks like this? :rofl: What am I just too dark to create such color? This was a black lady telling me this mind you...I still laugh to this day about it and my daughter is 9. :rofl:

:rofl:

I'm mixed, and my Mum is black. People used to think I was a Chinese little boy!


----------



## WantingABubba

FngrsCrossed said:


> Question: so it's just plain and simple...untreated STD that makes it worse? What would happen in the foreskin is left intact and it goes untreated?:shrug:

Exactly the same as if a female caught an infection under her clitoral hood or on a circed penis.

Circumcision is not protection for anything, to be honest, and it exposes a very sensitive part of the penis, leaving it keratinized.

Besides, the risks in this article - (NSFW), are far more likely risks that someone's foreskin leading them to get a serious infection.

Most men clean under their foreskin, and it is their responsibility to do so, and the parent's responsibility to teach them. Whether you're uncirced or circed, hygiene is important, and not having a foreskin isn't going to protect from STDs, nor is having a foreskin a worry when it comes to STDs.


----------



## WantingABubba

FngrsCrossed said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> This morning's BFN :cry:
> 
> https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/photo-17.jpg
> 
> 
> My temp when I woke up at 7:45am was 96.89 F. I am SO tempted to use that.
> 
> 
> I would use the last temp too...if you are in the US, even more-so use the later temp.
> 
> I'm in the UK, hun xClick to expand...


----------



## ashknowsbest

Tallmom - I'm feeling ok. Nothing out of the ordinary. Yesterday and a couple days before I was having this weird pulling pain on my right side but nothing crazy. Just trying to be patient that's all. I am TMI warning constipated today which I heard is a pregnancy thing but it could just be because of the move and change in diet so I'm really not dwelling over it. How are you doing ?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hotpink_Mom said:


> UGH if it's AF I got my short cycles back

I'm doing a 'stay away witch' dance for you as we speak..:dance:


----------



## WantingABubba

FngrsCrossed said:


> wanting-
> 
> "YET, we don't amputate perfectly healthy breast buds, ovaries and appendixes at birth, do we?"
> 
> :tumbup: No we don't very valid point!! I don't know why parents care about the appearence of their sons penis. It could be not looking like the other boys at school?:shrug: Fear that they would be teased maybe? Children can be cruel to one another (that all goes along with teaching them otherwise, and making sure their peers aren't hateful). That last statement in parenthesis is virtually impossible.
> 
> I have been in church all of my life, I think most of all people that are believers in God have read the bible before. I have read scripture that said that circ and non-circ has no relativity. Just to put that in simpler terms, and in basic form. But some people are very avid Christians and practice the old testament rather than the new. Personally, circ is not a commandment and it doesn't matter if it's not done. I am still heartbroken every-time I think about it. And it's not something that I stand firm on doing. Circ or not a penis is still a penis and will do it's job.

Do you know what's so silly, hun? Most young boys will not be caught dead looking at or teasing someone about their willy for fear of being called 'gay' (such are our homophobic youth these days, sigh), Secondly, a lot LESS people are circumcised now, even in America. The percentage has gone down, A LOT. I just find it awful how a parent would rather amputate a healthy and important part of a penis that doesn't belong to them with the excuse of 'I don't want him to get teased'. Well, what if he emigrates somewhere where circing isn't common (because it's really not common in MANY parts of the world)? What if he gets teased about his nose? Are you going to take him for cosmetic surgery without his consent? You should be teaching your child self-esteem, y'know?

The saddest thing is, it's not reversible. If a guy REALLY wants to be circed (and VERY few do), he can CHOOSE to. It's not fair to take that choice away from a little boy, he can't change it afterwards.

In regards to the God thing, it confuses me, because humans are supposed to be made in God's image, right? God's creation is supposed to be perfect, right?

Well, did God make a mistake creating the foreskin? Is his mistake to be corrected with traumatic surgery? 

And these people who claim to practise the Old Testament are most probably fakes. The Old Testament has laws such as stoning your children when they disobey you (Deuteronomy 21:18). This website has the laws listed. So, it's just a cop-out when people use that as an excuse.

But, really, it's Jews and Muslims who circ based on religion. But I have links concerning circing and that, anyway. But even if it was a 'law' in their religion, it's not an excuse, IYKWIM?

The sad thing is, a penis still works circumcised, but not in the way it's supposed to. Like the clitoral hood, it has a function. There are over 19 functions of the foreskin ---> Click!.

I hope this post doesn't sound blunt or rude, hon x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Awe, thank you F&C


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ash- its so hard being patient isn't it! Ive got everything crossed for you ;)

Something funky is going on with me. I've had some brown spotting today. And on cd 24 I started noticing slight brown cm after #2 (sorry for the tmi!) :blush:
But today it was more than that. I've had an annovulatory cycle before and AF was really light. I'm hoping I haven't missed my window for clomid! Stupid crazy cycles! I'm calling my doc tomorrow and see what I should do. Hoping he can clarify if I am indeed having a period. He's probably going to be annoyed with me for not taking the progesterone too. :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hmm, I hate spotting. I barely do, but I did spot I think like 2 cycles ago which was totally out of the ordinary for me! It's so confusing and complicates thing! I really hope your doctor can help you figure out what's going on so you can take clomid! 

I'm 6dpiui, feels like time is dragging but my mother did come up to the city from NJ yesterday, she just left today but it was nice having her here. :) She has always wanted to see the empire state building and as much as we have traveled here when we both lived in NJ we never were able to see it because the lines were always too long but today there was no line so we went to the top and it was amazing. The views of the city are really cool from there, I could see my OH's and I's apartment! 

Needless to say I have had enough going on to distract myself from the TWW but this week is going to calm down a lot so hopefully I can keep staying busy that way I'm not going crazy!


----------



## sharnw

Temp went down to 36.28, Will update when i have access to my computer. Feel like af is coming down.

Hope everyones is doing excellent. Xox


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sharnw, your chart shows a rise in temps?? It's still very early for af so could be implantation cramps?


----------



## katherinegrey

Temp went up today, does it look like I ovulated now?? :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

I reckon you ov yesterday xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Spotting has stopped ladies humm


----------



## WantingABubba

This is going to be totally TMI, so look away if you're squeamish, but I'd really appreciate if you guys took a look, especially if you've been pregnant before.

I've been having this really weird CM for the past few days. It's really thick and 'sticky'. A LOT like snot. I've had it since 10DPO. Prior to this, I've had EWCM on 9DPO and 10DPO. Also had a LOT of milky/watery cm.


Spoiler
(Excuse my ugly, fat fingers, been biting my nails like mad recently :blush:)https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/photo-27.jpg

https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/photo-28.jpg

https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/photo-30.jpg

https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/photo-31.jpg

It's also been white, and mixed with creamy, with EWCM, with watery, with everything, really :wacko:

So, what's your take on this?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I had that as well 4-6dpo and then again on 13-14dpo


----------



## WantingABubba

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I had that as well 4-6dpo and then again on 13-14dpo

I'm just so confused :wacko:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I have read it's just old lining


----------



## WantingABubba

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I have read it's just old lining

Maybe .. 

Never had it before, though.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I never had it before till last cycle


----------



## Stinas

WOW!!! Too many posts for me to reply to! lol...lets see...sorry if I forget anyone!

First off...sorry for all the BFN's...they suck!!! 

Hotpink - Maybe it was a late implantation? hence the spotting? Its possible! There does not need to be a dip in order to confirm implantation! fx!

katherinegrey - Next few days should confirm it, but most likely yes you did O!

WantingABubba - Thats some gooey cm! Hopefully its a good sign!

Ash - Glad you had a great day with your mom! You new city gal! 

Tallmom - Hiii!!! I hope AF comes so you can start your clomid!!!!

Fish&Chips & Sharn - Both your charts are still looking really good!! fx!

FngrsCrossed - OMG I cant believe someone would say that your daughter was not yours!!!! Thats just rude and crazy! I cant believe in this day and age people still look at color...it really pisses me off sometimes. I grew up in a town where there were soooo many different ethnicities, that the "white", non "American" kids were the minority....no one EVER even noticed or even had something like that come up. The town next to us, yes, they were scared of some of us lol I had a friend from kindergarden change schools her freshman year...shes whiter than white with blazing red hair....she goes on the bus her first day and of course the questions started...."have you ever been mugged?...did you guys have metal detectors" lol Mind you this was about 15yrs ago...so you would think today its different. 
I just never understood ignorant people. To me, if you are a good person thats all that matters. 
People are just weird, ignorant and just plain rude! Im mad that that lady said that to you. grrrr!!! 

Ok my rant is over lol

As for me...CD3 ....started my Soy today! whoo hooo! AF is slowing down...hopefully I can wear a liner tom...I hate AF time... no matter what you are always uncomfortable and feel dirty. Gross!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas that was what I was thinking a late implantation or could have been FF got my Ovulation wrong, but the late implantation could be possible.


----------



## Stinas

I hope so!! Im routing for you!


----------



## sharnw

Come on girls, lets get our BFP's!!!! XOXOX


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wanting and Hotpink, I had loads of creamy or watery cm when I was pregnant last time xx


----------



## samanthax

i hope we done it girls! I'm iether 1 or 2 dpo.. and i have some sharp cramps in my tummy oh and im windy :D xx


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> i hope we done it girls! I'm iether 1 or 2 dpo.. and i have some sharp cramps in my tummy oh and im windy :D xx

:dust:


----------



## sharnw

CANT hold out any longer.... Blaaaaaa :hissy:

Sorry for the yucky old hpt im using for a line measurement... :blush: only thing i have left from my little angle
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## sharnw

GL samanthax :D


----------



## samanthax

thank-you may i ask the first respond.. 6 days before period.. good? or shall i just wait till my period actually comes.. hopes these are all signs! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hotpink any news?

I just got a bfp on a digi! I still don't believe it though! xx


----------



## lizlovelust

What the heck is going on with my chart...?


----------



## Jen_mom24

congratulations sharnw!! 
I have finally got solid cross hairs today!!!! So will now begin testing approx 21st...
that is my mums birthday so hopefully she will bring us some luck! 
i have had milk coming in the last few days, unusual as i havent b/fed for 3 years, i have cried 3 times today which is very odd for me and im shattered! 
I do think i need to try and regulate my hormones as i am not coping at all, now i remember why i loved BC! Any advice girls??
Hotpink where are you, ive been stalking u! lol! any news? 
good luck everybody! xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Fish&Chips said:


> Hotpink any news?
> 
> I just got a bfp on a digi! I still don't believe it though! xx

Congrats pics


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

HERE YOU GO LADIES:
IT"S A :bfp:
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120312074958.jpg
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120312075026.jpg


----------



## lizlovelust

Congrats hotpink!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

THank you liz


----------



## WantingABubba

Whoa! And that's from the condom coming off inside you? Congrats! Do a digi or FRER :D


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hotpink I knew it!!!! Congratulations!!

Here's my digi..

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_4216.jpg


----------



## lizlovelust

Any tips on my chart..?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Two :bfp: on the same day

F&C when are you due do you knew?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

WAB I think I'll wait a few days to do a digi or FRER


----------



## ashknowsbest

Congrats F&C and Hotpinkmom!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Liz you may be oing again or trying too


----------



## Jen_mom24

CONGRATULATIONS!!!
My cross hairs have gone dashy again?? why does this happen?? I dont like ff, I was happier just guessing :(


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Liz you may be oing again or trying too

Its so weird, i usually have AF by now.....:wacko:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Liz take a test again


----------



## lizlovelust

I just dont think im pregnant yet, or at least dont feel like i am. Myh chart is just throwing me way off and normall i get AF around CD31-CD32...humph....


----------



## ashknowsbest

Liz go to the doctor


----------



## Tallmom2b

Congrats f&c and Pink!!! :happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

What could cause a cycle to be way longer than normal?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Many things Liz just go to the DR. Please


----------



## lizlovelust

Im scared!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

You need to see what is wrong liz just go


----------



## lizlovelust

Ahh maybe i will just get over the fear and go...


----------



## Fish&Chips

How long are your cycles usually Liz? I don't see anything sinister with your chart but I might be missing something? It looks like a delayed ovulation maybe due to stress? It's a good idea to see the dr just to get more of an understanding as to what's happening but please don't worry x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Liz - why are you scared? If you're scared of the doctor you probably shouldnt get pregnant in the first place because you'll be going to the doctor often.


----------



## WantingABubba

Hotpink_Mom said:


> WAB I think I'll wait a few days to do a digi or FRER

Okay hun x


----------



## WantingABubba

Liz, I think you might be having an anovulatory cycle.

AFM, I've resigned myself to the fact that I'm most probably not pregnant. Temps aren't looking so good anymore, and got a BFN this morning. I think yesterday's IC was just another frigging evap or something. 

Fed up :hissy:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:rofl: Ashli


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hotpinkmom - I hate to sound mean but it's true. :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hate niddles but hell it's worth it in the end :)


----------



## samanthax

congrats! pink!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you sam


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm so tired


----------



## Fish&Chips

Me too. I think it's lack of tea!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I have tea bags but to lazy to get up to make some


----------



## lizlovelust

Fish&Chips said:


> How long are your cycles usually Liz? I don't see anything sinister with your chart but I might be missing something? It looks like a delayed ovulation maybe due to stress? It's a good idea to see the dr just to get more of an understanding as to what's happening but please don't worry x

i normally get AF on CD32 which im CD32 today...



ashknowsbest said:


> Liz - why are you scared? If you're scared of the doctor you probably shouldnt get pregnant in the first place because you'll be going to the doctor often.

not scared of the doctor, scared of what they might say, what if i cant have kids?



WantingABubba said:


> Liz, I think you might be having an anovulatory cycle.
> 
> AFM, I've resigned myself to the fact that I'm most probably not pregnant. Temps aren't looking so good anymore, and got a BFN this morning. I think yesterday's IC was just another frigging evap or something.
> 
> Fed up :hissy:

Omg i hope im not!


----------



## sharnw

OMG CONGRATS HOTPINK AND F&C!!!! :wohoo: !!! :) :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## sharnw

OMG CONGRATS HOTPINK AND F&C!!!! :wohoo: !!! :) :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Liz - well you're not able to get pregnant now so you're not really making any sense...


----------



## Stinas

Triple Post sorry!


----------



## Stinas

WOW!!!!!! CONGRATS Fish&Chips & Hotpink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Sorry for the Triple Post....I dont know why it wouldnt let me post, but posted everything anyways. Weird.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ok is BnB worse now that they did that upgrade or is it just me ?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ok is BnB worse now that they did that upgrade or is it just me ?


----------



## Stinas

Liz - I agree with the other girls. If you wont go to the doc now, what makes you think you will go later? Its better to know the truth rather than going through the same thing monthly. We CANT answer the questions you are asking....wish we could, but we have no clue whats going on in your body...the doctor can. Its everyones fear of the doc saying you cant get preg, but we all go! Your super young, so its rare for that to be the case...but you should really go and get a full check up...mostly for a piece of mind.


----------



## Stinas

Its not working for me ...at least when I post it will double post or just fail to open page


----------



## WantingABubba

The server is probably just overloaded because everyone's trying to get back on at the same time, and they've only just upgraded it.

And, really, is there any need to be so bitchy towards Liz? :wacko: seriously? I thought we were supposed to be supportive in here?


----------



## ashknowsbest

it's better for me now but it double posted for me too! I hate BnB sometimes!


----------



## Stinas

We are not being bitchy...When the same questions get asked over and over and cant be answered...it gets to the point that no one wants to answer them. Plus when the advice gets given and overlooked because one does not care nor want to do it....it gets annoying month after month. 
Its not being mean......if you want to fully understand where we are all coming from....look back and read the posts from the last couple months. You will for sure understand. And...I dont think giving someone advice to go to the doc is being bitchy. Its actually pretty supportive if you ask me.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas I could agree more and WAB you should read back month after month after month before you give you input as you just joined the group and don't understand the situation fully.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas I couldn't agree more and WAB I don't think you do understand the situation fully considering you've just joined the group.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sorry for double post, internet or BnB is still being a pain!


----------



## WantingABubba

It's not *what* was said, it was *how* it was said. But, whatever, I'm not going to argue about it. If you can't say things to Liz without making it sound like you're putting her down, then I think it's better not to say anything at all. But that's just me.

What 'situation' could there be that means one has to be so rude about what they say to/about her?

If it's just a case of she always asks for help, but doesn't want to go doctors - then I don't see that as an excuse to be rude to her.


----------



## WantingABubba

Double post.


----------



## WantingABubba

Yeah, same here. It works fine on other threads, just not this one :wacko:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Man what is up with the double post ladies? :rofl:


----------



## sharnw

Oh how embarrssing.. Me too for all the same posts! I thought my computer was playing up


----------



## PBLover2

Congratulations Hotpink and F&C!!! How exciting! Im just waiting to O and keeping my fingers crossed for us. Honestly not expecting a BFP until June or so, but it's always nice to get excited every month!


----------



## PBLover2

Congratulations Hotpink and F&C!!! How exciting! Im just waiting to O and keeping my fingers crossed for us. Honestly not expecting a BFP until June or so, but it's always nice to get excited every month!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Will it's not doing it to me..


----------



## sharnw

3 more days... Hopefully i get a bfp pleeeeaassseee for heavens sake! :)
If not.. Then next cycle bd'ing will be when ever i feel like it lol. This cycle was more on the (need to) bd side :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hugs: Sharn


----------



## ginny83

Hotpink - congrats!!! so excited for you! I've been stalking this group waiting for some more BFPs :)

Those green IC's are hopeless! I bet if you took a FRER right now it would come up with a really dark link, that's what happened to me!

What's your EDD?


----------



## ginny83

Hotpink - congrats!!! so excited for you! I've been stalking this group waiting for some more BFPs :)

Those green IC's are hopeless! I bet if you took a FRER right now it would come up with a really dark link, that's what happened to me!

What's your EDD?


----------



## sharnw

WantingABubba did you test agian?!! i seen a line on your hpt.. :)


Hotpink what day do you think your little one implanted.? :)


----------



## rmsh1

WantingABubba said:


> It's not *what* was said, it was *how* it was said. But, whatever, I'm not going to argue about it. If you can't say things to Liz without making it sound like you're putting her down, then I think it's better not to say anything at all. But that's just me.
> 
> What 'situation' could there be that means one has to be so rude about what they say to/about her?
> 
> If it's just a case of she always asks for help, but doesn't want to go doctors - then I don't see that as an excuse to be rude to her.

I agree here actually, telling Liz to go the doctor is good advice if she is really worried, but telling her she shouldnt be getting pregnant if she is scared of doctors is a nasty thing to say.

Liz, depending on how long you have had these fears for, then yes you should go to the doctor. They might even just tell you what you are experiencing is completely normal. 

My cycle has been far longer than ever this cycle, currently on CD29, when my normal cycle is only 34 days long. I finally got a positive OPK yesterday, so I am looking at a 42 day cycle this time round. I have moments each day where I am worried about what is going on to suddenly make my cycle so long. But if it keeps happening, I will go to the doctor and just see what they say.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Double post


----------



## Fish&Chips

Triple post.. Aghh!


----------



## Fish&Chips

For goodness sake..


----------



## Fish&Chips

I know I'm a newbie too and haven't read the whole thread but I agree with Wanting. I don't want to help fuel an argument but however annoying or repetitive a post may be we don't know the posters full situation or how vulnerable they are. A slightly badly phrased post could have really negative affects. 

Wanting sorry to hear about the spotting today. I really hope you get your bfp next month. 

Ash which bag did you go for in the end? 

Sharn that's another lovely dip at 10dpo. Implantation? Fx! Xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sharn that's another lovely dip at 10dpo. Implantation? Fx! X


----------



## Alandsa

Congratulations Pink and Fish&Chips :D when are your due dates?


----------



## Alandsa

Congratulations Pink and Fish&Chips :D when are your due dates?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Alandsa! According to FF it'll be the 22nd Nov x


----------



## samanthax

congrats fish&chips! if i did convice this month it would be 1st december 2012 x


----------



## sharnw

Yay f&c i hope i will be days behind you with a bfp :) and everyone else get their +ive too :) X


----------



## sharnw

*Double post


----------



## Fish&Chips

sharnw said:


> Yay f&c i hope i will be days behind you with a bfp :) and everyone else get their +ive too :) X

It would be amazing! X


----------



## rmsh1

ashknowsbest said:


> Stinas I could agree more and WAB you should read back month after month after month before you give you input as you just joined the group and don't understand the situation fully.


Someone repeating something month after month is fine. New people join this site every single day, old posts may not be seen, and the exact person that can help you might not come along til tomorrow. 

Note what this TTC forum is actually about - 
"Trying to conceive your first or doing it again? Discuss trying to get pregnant, ovulation and fertility issues. Share and seek advice through your TTC journey with others."

We are all here for the same reasons, to talk about our fears and hopes, to find like minded people, and just to discuss any issues we might have that others might have been through. 

I have learnt a wealth of knowledge since joining, and find the whole forum extremely useful. Keep up all the questions ladies, they all help!


----------



## lizlovelust

Because of the very rude girls here i will no longer be coming to this thread, i ask questions mainly to see if other ladies have gone through the same thing, no need to act like a high school girl and cause drama in whats supposed rto be a supportive site.


----------



## rmsh1

lizlovelust said:


> Because of the very rude girls here i will no longer be coming to this thread, i ask questions mainly to see if other ladies have gone through the same thing, no need to act like a high school girl and cause drama in whats supposed rto be a supportive site.

Liz feel free to ask away any questions you like! Don't let anyone push you out


----------



## Wobbles

ashknowsbest said:


> Liz - well you're not able to get pregnant now so you're not really making any sense...

What a lovely thing to say! :nope:



ashknowsbest said:


> Ok is BnB worse now that they did that upgrade or is it just me ?

We have some teething problems with the server move which is very common. The tech team are aware of this and we hope to have the forum running smoother than before when these have been ironed out. 



Stinas said:


> Liz - I agree with the other girls. If you wont go to the doc now, what makes you think you will go later? Its better to know the truth rather than going through the same thing monthly. We CANT answer the questions you are asking....wish we could, but we have no clue whats going on in your body...the doctor can. Its everyones fear of the doc saying you cant get preg, but we all go! Your super young, so its rare for that to be the case...but you should really go and get a full check up...mostly for a piece of mind.

How insensitive! BabyandBump is to share thoughts and questions that niggle in the back of your head, a place to let them out and overall SUPPORT and friendships. You may not be able to answer the questions from a medical point of view this member has entered onto the forum but is there any need for this? No is the answer! A woman feared of hearing the worst, paranoid, hopeful and frustrated all in one go and you think it's as easy as that ... no it's not for everyone actually. Age has no relevance in most cases to any infertility problems that are possible, what a silly thing to say. 



ashknowsbest said:


> it's better for me now but it double posted for me too! I hate BnB sometimes!

Charming! A lot of effort and time has always been put in to make sure the forum runs smoothly. With up to 20,000 daily this isn't a simple job. 



Stinas said:


> We are not being bitchy...When the same questions get asked over and over and cant be answered...it gets to the point that no one wants to answer them. Plus when the advice gets given and overlooked because one does not care nor want to do it....it gets annoying month after month.
> Its not being mean......if you want to fully understand where we are all coming from....look back and read the posts from the last couple months. You will for sure understand. And...I dont think giving someone advice to go to the doc is being bitchy. Its actually pretty supportive if you ask me.




ashknowsbest said:


> Stinas I could agree more and WAB you should read back month after month after month before you give you input as you just joined the group and don't understand the situation fully.

Nothing like being tactful is there with some people!

If you find yourself in a position where you just can't be bothered with some members I'd say your on the wrong forum. BnB is *ongoing *support. What you say and how you say it like someone else said is important and I just find the last 2 posts quoted here pure rude and no mistake. I don't care how many times a member has asked similar questions on each cycle, so what, it's what BnB is for. Who are you girls to say different?


----------



## lizlovelust

Aww okay ill stay, if they dont like what i ask they can ignore me and not say anything....


AFM...

My CM has a tinge of pink, no other symptoms but sore breasts....


----------



## Faythe

ashknowsbest said:


> Liz - why are you scared? If you're scared of the doctor you probably shouldnt get pregnant in the first place because you'll be going to the doctor often.


Jeez, that's a HORRID thing to say to someone.


----------



## WantingABubba

sharnw said:


> WantingABubba did you test agian?!! i seen a line on your hpt.. :)

AF came hun x


----------



## WantingABubba

rmsh1 said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> It's not *what* was said, it was *how* it was said. But, whatever, I'm not going to argue about it. If you can't say things to Liz without making it sound like you're putting her down, then I think it's better not to say anything at all. But that's just me.
> 
> What 'situation' could there be that means one has to be so rude about what they say to/about her?
> 
> If it's just a case of she always asks for help, but doesn't want to go doctors - then I don't see that as an excuse to be rude to her.
> 
> *I agree here actually, telling Liz to go the doctor is good advice if she is really worried, but telling her she shouldnt be getting pregnant if she is scared of doctors is a nasty thing to say.*
> 
> Liz, depending on how long you have had these fears for, then yes you should go to the doctor. They might even just tell you what you are experiencing is completely normal.
> 
> My cycle has been far longer than ever this cycle, currently on CD29, when my normal cycle is only 34 days long. I finally got a positive OPK yesterday, so I am looking at a 42 day cycle this time round. I have moments each day where I am worried about what is going on to suddenly make my cycle so long. But if it keeps happening, I will go to the doctor and just see what they say.Click to expand...

Glad it's not just me. For a sec, I thought I was just being 'difficult'.

Do you temp, hun?

As for your cycle being so long, is there anything that might have happened to possibly delay O?


----------



## WantingABubba

Fish&Chips said:


> I know I'm a newbie too and haven't read the whole thread but I agree with Wanting. I don't want to help fuel an argument but however annoying or repetitive a post may be we don't know the posters full situation or how vulnerable they are. A slightly badly phrased post could have really negative affects.
> 
> Wanting sorry to hear about the spotting today. I really hope you get your bfp next month.

Thank you. It's nice to know I'm not going crazy. 

And it's okay :hugs: I hope so too x


----------



## WantingABubba

Wobbles said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Liz - well you're not able to get pregnant now so you're not really making any sense...
> 
> What a lovely thing to say! :nope:
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Ok is BnB worse now that they did that upgrade or is it just me ?Click to expand...
> 
> We have some teething problems with the server move which is very common. The tech team are aware of this and we hope to have the forum running smoother than before when these have been ironed out.
> 
> 
> 
> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Liz - I agree with the other girls. If you wont go to the doc now, what makes you think you will go later? Its better to know the truth rather than going through the same thing monthly. We CANT answer the questions you are asking....wish we could, but we have no clue whats going on in your body...the doctor can. Its everyones fear of the doc saying you cant get preg, but we all go! Your super young, so its rare for that to be the case...but you should really go and get a full check up...mostly for a piece of mind.Click to expand...
> 
> How insensitive! BabyandBump is to share thoughts and questions that niggle in the back of your head, a place to let them out and overall SUPPORT and friendships. You may not be able to answer the questions from a medical point of view this member has entered onto the forum but is there any need for this? No is the answer! A woman feared of hearing the worst, paranoid, hopeful and frustrated all in one go and you think it's as easy as that ... no it's not for everyone actually. Age has no relevance in most cases to any infertility problems that are possible, what a silly thing to say.
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> it's better for me now but it double posted for me too! I hate BnB sometimes!Click to expand...
> 
> Charming! A lot of effort and time has always been put in to make sure the forum runs smoothly. With up to 20,000 daily this isn't a simple job.
> 
> 
> 
> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> We are not being bitchy...When the same questions get asked over and over and cant be answered...it gets to the point that no one wants to answer them. Plus when the advice gets given and overlooked because one does not care nor want to do it....it gets annoying month after month.
> Its not being mean......if you want to fully understand where we are all coming from....look back and read the posts from the last couple months. You will for sure understand. And...I dont think giving someone advice to go to the doc is being bitchy. Its actually pretty supportive if you ask me.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Stinas I could agree more and WAB you should read back month after month after month before you give you input as you just joined the group and don't understand the situation fully.Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing like being tactful is there with some people!
> 
> If you find yourself in a position where you just can't be bothered with some members I'd say your on the wrong forum. BnB is *ongoing *support. What you say and how you say it like someone else said is important and I just find the last 2 posts quoted here pure rude and no mistake. I don't care how many times a member has asked similar questions on each cycle, so what, it's what BnB is for. Who are you girls to say different?Click to expand...

Thank you, Wobbles. I'm glad you came in and stopped all this, because I was afraid of causing an argument, but what I saw was just not right, or fair.

Hope you're okay, Liz :hugs:


----------



## WantingABubba

lizlovelust said:


> Because of the very rude girls here i will no longer be coming to this thread, i ask questions mainly to see if other ladies have gone through the same thing, no need to act like a high school girl and cause drama in whats supposed rto be a supportive site.

I'm still not sure if you've even ovulated this cycle..


----------



## lizlovelust

WantingABubba said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> It's not *what* was said, it was *how* it was said. But, whatever, I'm not going to argue about it. If you can't say things to Liz without making it sound like you're putting her down, then I think it's better not to say anything at all. But that's just me.
> 
> What 'situation' could there be that means one has to be so rude about what they say to/about her?
> 
> If it's just a case of she always asks for help, but doesn't want to go doctors - then I don't see that as an excuse to be rude to her.
> 
> *I agree here actually, telling Liz to go the doctor is good advice if she is really worried, but telling her she shouldnt be getting pregnant if she is scared of doctors is a nasty thing to say.*
> 
> Liz, depending on how long you have had these fears for, then yes you should go to the doctor. They might even just tell you what you are experiencing is completely normal.
> 
> My cycle has been far longer than ever this cycle, currently on CD29, when my normal cycle is only 34 days long. I finally got a positive OPK yesterday, so I am looking at a 42 day cycle this time round. I have moments each day where I am worried about what is going on to suddenly make my cycle so long. But if it keeps happening, I will go to the doctor and just see what they say.Click to expand...
> 
> Glad it's not just me. For a sec, I thought I was just being 'difficult'.
> 
> Do you temp, hun?
> 
> As for your cycle being so long, is there anything that might have happened to possibly delay O?Click to expand...

Im not sure why my cycle is so long, i do temp, charts in sig...i havent done anything diff this cycle...


----------



## WantingABubba

lizlovelust said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> It's not *what* was said, it was *how* it was said. But, whatever, I'm not going to argue about it. If you can't say things to Liz without making it sound like you're putting her down, then I think it's better not to say anything at all. But that's just me.
> 
> What 'situation' could there be that means one has to be so rude about what they say to/about her?
> 
> If it's just a case of she always asks for help, but doesn't want to go doctors - then I don't see that as an excuse to be rude to her.
> 
> *I agree here actually, telling Liz to go the doctor is good advice if she is really worried, but telling her she shouldnt be getting pregnant if she is scared of doctors is a nasty thing to say.*
> 
> Liz, depending on how long you have had these fears for, then yes you should go to the doctor. They might even just tell you what you are experiencing is completely normal.
> 
> My cycle has been far longer than ever this cycle, currently on CD29, when my normal cycle is only 34 days long. I finally got a positive OPK yesterday, so I am looking at a 42 day cycle this time round. I have moments each day where I am worried about what is going on to suddenly make my cycle so long. But if it keeps happening, I will go to the doctor and just see what they say.Click to expand...
> 
> Glad it's not just me. For a sec, I thought I was just being 'difficult'.
> 
> Do you temp, hun?
> 
> As for your cycle being so long, is there anything that might have happened to possibly delay O?Click to expand...
> 
> Im not sure why my cycle is so long, i do temp, charts in sig...i havent done anything diff this cycle...Click to expand...

Sorry hun, my reply was directed towards rmsh1 x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Blah i'm so tired


----------



## WantingABubba

I have cramps :(


----------



## sharnw

Hello ladies :)

I have a question regards sleeping an temping..

Right.. 

My usual wake up and temping time is 5:30am. 
Today i woke up at 5:24am. I decided to temp and I think it read 36.53 degrees Celsius. I shut my eyes and just laid in bed. My alarm went off at 5:30am (my usual time of wake up an temp) and it read 36.63 degrees Celsius... Which one do i chart..?? would 5 minutes make a difference?

XO


----------



## FngrsCrossed

izlovelust- I don't think you have OV yet, I think it may just be a shy egg :flower:.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

--------------------------------------------
Wanting I have been trying to post since earlier, site is a little slow today and when I tried to get on earlier it was down for maintanence. So all I have to say is :rofl: LMFO about the chinese by comment.

I found all of the info you posted to be interesting. Not to mention hilarious with the guy hiding the heroin in his foreskin. :rofl: smart guy...well er kinda'.

I went out of town on Sunday afternoon and I see that I missed a lot by being away. I am sorry.:cry: I hope everything remains ok between you ladies. :hugs: You all seem like such good buddies.:hugs:<--for all of you ladies. Stress can get to a person sometimes, and the stress of TTc is even worse.:dohh:
--------------------

And a very excited congrats to you ladies with the BFP's!! I am super excitedfor you ladies...Hotpink and F&C!! Not to worry gals we are right behind you!!


----------



## FngrsCrossed

sharnw said:


> Hello ladies :)
> 
> I have a question regards sleeping an temping..
> 
> Right..
> 
> My usual wake up and temping time is 5:30am.
> Today i woke up at 5:24am. I decided to temp and I think it read 36.53 degrees Celsius. I shut my eyes and just laid in bed. My alarm went off at 5:30am (my usual time of wake up an temp) and it read 36.63 degrees Celsius... Which one do i chart..?? would 5 minutes make a difference?
> 
> XO

Hi Sharn

I think the first temp would be more accurate. You are not the only one who thinks about using the second temp instead. lol I will admit it is more appealing than the first. 5 minutes difference shouldn't hurt at all. You could always make a note of it and if you need to change it then you can. :D


oooooo Sharn you got a dip at 10dpo!! :happydance: are you thinking implantation? :dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

FngrsCrossed said:


> izlovelust- I don't think you have OV yet, I think it may just be a shy egg :flower:.:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> Wanting I have been trying to post since earlier, site is a little slow today and when I tried to get on earlier it was down for maintanence. So all I have to say is :rofl: LMFO about the chinese by comment.
> 
> I found all of the info you posted to be interesting. Not to mention hilarious with the guy hiding the heroin in his foreskin. :rofl: smart guy...well er kinda'.
> 
> I went out of town on Sunday afternoon and I see that I missed a lot by being away. I am sorry.:cry: I hope everything remains ok between you ladies. :hugs: You all seem like such good buddies.:hugs:<--for all of you ladies. Stress can get to a person sometimes, and the stress of TTc is even worse.:dohh:
> --------------------
> 
> And a very excited congrats to you ladies with the BFP's!! I am super excitedfor you ladies...Hotpink and F&C!! Not to worry gals we are right behind you!!

why do you think im having pinkish brownish CM? Loads of CM with just a tinge of pink/brokwn?


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Ladies...is it normal to have a fall back rise that low? I have never had one so low before. It makes me nervous....Plus my temp spiked at 4,5, and 6dpo, I clearly understand why "Tri" has no meaning...But I want it too!! :( So I shouldn't be reading into my temps like that...right?! God, I can cheer others on, but can't cheer myself on....lmfo!!!:rofl:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

"why do you think im having pinkish brownish CM? Loads of CM with just a tinge of pink/brokwn?"

Liz-

Shut the front door sister...let me check your chart!!! :happydance:

Edit: Ok this is what I am thinking...could be OV spotting? I see you got your +opk on Friday. So that could be it.


----------



## lizlovelust

FngrsCrossed said:


> "why do you think im having pinkish brownish CM? Loads of CM with just a tinge of pink/brokwn?"
> 
> Liz-
> 
> Shut the front door sister...let me check your chart!!! :happydance:
> 
> Edit: Ok this is what I am thinking...could be OV spotting? I see you got your +opk on Friday. So that could be it.

Hmmm it could happen four days after a pos OPK?


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Liz- i am learning that anything is possible at this point. So perhaps it could happen. I was just sitting here thinking, and I still think it's possible that you have OV earlier. Now the pink/brown cm could be from baby dancing. Brown could be old blood from OV and the pink could be from the dancing. I just refuse to think that it could be, shhh "you know who". Is that what you were thinking?


----------



## sharnw

FngrsCrossed ohhh i hope its imp :)

xo


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Liz?
Aren't you late? :happydance: your last chart was a 32 day cycle...you are on 33 now. Have you tested yet?


----------



## FngrsCrossed

sharnw said:


> FngrsCrossed ohhh i hope its imp :)
> 
> xo

sharn-
Given I have given my word that the rest of us are right behind Hotpink and F&C, this has to be implantation and a BFP!! It can be no other way...we will have to kill the evil, (oops shhh) "you know who"! lol She has to go I am sure all of us despise her at this point.

That would be so awesome to see everyone get the +!! So we can all be juicy, ripe, round, pregnant Pumpkins and Turkeys!!! :cloud9:

your temps are still higher than when A_ comes, so that's still a good thing, hopefully tomorrow you will have a hugr temp spike and a bfp!


----------



## lizlovelust

I have tested and its been BFNs...

This cycle is so confusing, I do have weird pressure in my abdomen though


----------



## FngrsCrossed

I have been having little cramps on and off today...right now it's on the left side, earlier on the right side. I also made myself stay awake today, I am proud of that small achievement. :rofl:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

lizlovelust said:


> I have tested and its been BFNs...
> 
> This cycle is so confusing, I do have weird pressure in my abdomen though

Well those bfn's are nothing...Hotpink took a while to get her positive. But I could just tell be her chart that there was something more going on. So I guess give it a few days before you expect a line. I am not saying not to test because even I am POAS crazy and have been using my little ic's like mad!
Of course mine are bfn, there is no way to get a line at 6 dpo. So I have been taking my opk's...I have gotten some really dark lines (not really positive), but they still have been dark.

Hey have you considered that yet? An opk I mean..


----------



## sharnw

AHHH go high temps for all of us! :haha:


----------



## sharnw

WantingABubba i got cm similiar to what your picture of cm looks like... im 12 dpo today


----------



## rmsh1

Testing to see if I can post in here today!


----------



## rmsh1

Yay!

OK, Wanting, you asked a few questions. I have no reason at all as to why my cycle is turning out so long. I have never, ever had a cycle like this. It has me completely baffled. I had great watery and EW CM for nearly a week. Now my OPKs looks to be turning positive any day, but the CM has completely dried up. I lost hope and didnt even want to BD last night (after saying I would every day this close to O) but my OH convinced me otherwise :)
Yesterday I had achey ovulation pain all day, yet the concensus is thay my OPK was still a bit too light to be positive.

Last month, I got my huge positive OPK the day I had the most EWCM, like I would expect


----------



## samanthax

dont think ive done it girls look at my temp x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ugh I am so darn scared girls my temp dropped PMA PMA PMA PMA


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Still to early to tell Sam


----------



## rmsh1

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Ugh I am so darn scared girls my temp dropped PMA PMA PMA PMA

Sending positive thoughts!


----------



## sharnw

You will be fine hotpink!! XO :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm not sure it's just spring weather or not DH did turn down the heater for at night since it get hotter than hello in our bed room


----------



## FngrsCrossed

samanthax said:


> dont think ive done it girls look at my temp x

Could be a fallback :flower:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Ugh I am so darn scared girls my temp dropped PMA PMA PMA PMA

sticky :dust:
If DH touched the thermostat then that would be the answer. Your body was probably compensating for the temp change and gave a lower temp. :hugs: and positive sticky :dust:.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That probably what it is then FC


----------



## WantingABubba

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Ugh I am so darn scared girls my temp dropped PMA PMA PMA PMA

Big hugs :hugs:. You'll probably be fine, a temp drop during pregnancy is normal due to all the hormones running about. That's why they advise you to stop temping when you get your BFP.

However, have you confirmed your BFP with a pee stick yet? I hate to sound like a downer but ICs aren't really reliable.

I only say this because I care, and don't want you to be disappointed x


----------



## sharnw

Praying for you hotpink :) but i bet that little one is very cozy in there :hugs:


----------



## WantingABubba

My temp dropped today, by quite a lot, but I think it's because yesterday I fumbled about so much trying to get the bloody thermometer in my vagina :rofl:

It was easy this morning, though :flower:


----------



## ginny83

it's so hard to tell hotpink - this cycle for you seems so different from your other cycles! Hopefully that's a good sign :)


----------



## WantingABubba

FngrsCrossed said:


> --------------------------------------------
> Wanting I have been trying to post since earlier, site is a little slow today and when I tried to get on earlier it was down for maintanence. So all I have to say is :rofl: LMFO about the chinese by comment.
> 
> I found all of the info you posted to be interesting. Not to mention hilarious with the guy hiding the heroin in his foreskin. :rofl: smart guy...well er kinda'.
> 
> --------------------

:haha: I was a cute little Chinese boy, though :rofl:

And I'm glad you find it interesting - I do too, although I find it extremely sad.

And he must have had a really long foreskin :rofl:


----------



## sharnw

Should i keep up the orally temps? Or vag? I think i would be too lazy temping vaginally


----------



## WantingABubba

sharnw said:


> WantingABubba i got cm similiar to what your picture of cm looks like... im 12 dpo today

Hopefully, it's a good sign for you :thumbup:


----------



## sharnw

Thank you WAB 
But i think im out. Af heavy cramps like last cycle


----------



## WantingABubba

sharnw said:


> Should i keep up the orally temps? Or vag? I think i would be too lazy temping vaginally

Apparently, it's brings a more stable chart, and is more accurate. It's not too hard once you find a method that works for you.

If you stalk my chart, you'll see if it looks more stable than previous ones ;) :rofl:


----------



## WantingABubba

sharnw said:


> Thank you WAB
> But i think im out. Af heavy cramps like last cycle

:hugs:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

[/QUOTE]

:haha: I was a cute little Chinese boy, though :rofl:

And I'm glad you find it interesting - I do too, although I find it extremely sad.

And he must have had a really long foreskin :rofl:[/QUOTE]



:rofl: I can only imagine his foreskin...and I am not sure I want to do that!! :rofl: So how does my chart look to you? I think it looks weird....:wacko:


----------



## sharnw

WantingABubba said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Should i keep up the orally temps? Or vag? I think i would be too lazy temping vaginally
> 
> Apparently, it's brings a more stable chart, and is more accurate. It's not too hard once you find a method that works for you.
> 
> If you stalk my chart, you'll see if it looks more stable than previous ones ;) :rofl:Click to expand...

Wow big difference! I'l do that next cycle then


----------



## lizlovelust

My chart is so confusing! Still no O date or AF!


----------



## rmsh1

Me neither Liz :(


----------



## lizlovelust

rmsh1 said:


> Me neither Liz :(

Whhyyyyy us? Lol! Arg! At least your chart is easy to read, mines a mess!


----------



## rmsh1

Maybe I sleep better? I do sleep well, never had much trouble sleeping


----------



## La Mere

hi ladies, would one of y'all mind taking a look at my chart, please?


----------



## rmsh1

I dont think the chart link works properly??


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sam it's far too early yet :hugs: Like FX says it is probably a fall back which is normal to varying degrees. My chart had a little version (https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a42c0).

Hotpink, my temps are massively different if the heating in the room is too hot or cold. It's such a nervewracking time though. I had spotting today and am terrified.

Liz, I am beginning to think you might not ovulate this chart. A simple check of hormone levels by the drs should help. I know you're scared but they will probably be able to put your mind at rest more than anything. The sooner you get some answers, the sooner you can get that BFP :hugs: xx

Hey FX!! :wave: xx


----------



## La Mere

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/

try this one... i'm not sure why the other link isn't working


----------



## rmsh1

I dont know what is going on, but when I click that link, I get my own chart!


----------



## La Mere

okay, how about this one? https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3badfa if this one doesn't work... i give up


----------



## rmsh1

All I see is a blue banner, no chart.

Anyone else?


----------



## La Mere

I did some fiddling with my home page.. could you please try one more time, rmsh1?


----------



## rmsh1

OK I see it but there are not many data points and doesnt look like you have O'd yet. How long is your cycle normally?


----------



## La Mere

Normally it is around 28 days... this is my first cycle since I found out I was pregnant with my now year old DD. (last AF before this was back in may of 2010)


----------



## rmsh1

Hmmm bit hard to tell at this stage! You might have a longer cycle this time


----------



## La Mere

okay thank you, rmsh1! chart stalkers welcome! lol :blush:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi La Mere, I have had two cycles since my af returned after having my son. I haven't got enough info to be able to compare my before and after cycle but I believe they returned a little irregular but only by days. 

I agree that you probably haven't oved yet or if you have it was today. Keep temping and soon it'll be more obvious x


----------



## La Mere

Thank you so much, Fish&Chips! I'm just having a hard time getting back in the swing of things lol, i started temping late since I had to go and buy a new thermometer and it threw me off pretty bad


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: Welcome La Mere you'll be on the first page.


----------



## lizlovelust

Fish&Chips said:


> Sam it's far too early yet :hugs: Like FX says it is probably a fall back which is normal to varying degrees. My chart had a little version (https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a42c0).
> 
> Hotpink, my temps are massively different if the heating in the room is too hot or cold. It's such a nervewracking time though. I had spotting today and am terrified.
> 
> Liz, I am beginning to think you might not ovulate this chart. A simple check of hormone levels by the drs should help. I know you're scared but they will probably be able to put your mind at rest more than anything. The sooner you get some answers, the sooner you can get that BFP :hugs: xx
> 
> Hey FX!! :wave: xx

Thanks, its just weird how i had a positive OPK but my c,hart doesnt reflect it! 

I also have this weird rash all over my body, like looks like hives?

Also my previousd AF was abnormal too, only one day long and very light....:shrug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Liz Hunni Please go get checked out by your Dr back in March 2011 I had the same thing happen to me and I ended up in the hospital. Please go hun.


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Liz Hunni Please go get checked out by your Dr back in March 2011 I had the same thing happen to me and I ended up in the hospital. Please go hun.

Woah what happened??


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Liz Hunni Please go get checked out by your Dr back in March 2011 I had the same thing happen to me and I ended up in the hospital. Please go hun.
> 
> Woah what happened??Click to expand...

If I remember correctly I had something wrong with one of my tubes but i'll have to look in my files


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Liz Hunni Please go get checked out by your Dr back in March 2011 I had the same thing happen to me and I ended up in the hospital. Please go hun.
> 
> Woah what happened??Click to expand...
> 
> If I remember correctly I had something wrong with one of my tubes but i'll have to look in my filesClick to expand...

What al did it cause to happen to you?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I was on med so i really dont remember because of the pain


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ugh, I wanna cry. Got my blood test done this morning got the result and hcg was 3 and just stood up and had a big gush of blood come out. Does this mean I had a chemical pregnancy? :(


----------



## lizlovelust

Hmm well i have no pain, just had a tinge of pink/brown CM yesterday with very mild preasure/cramps both are gone now


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hotpink are you ok? I think it's too early to know as it's possible to have a lot of blood and still be pregnant. Was it red? Big hugs xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink im so sorry for your loss :(


----------



## katherinegrey

So sorry for your loss honey :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

Oh no, sorry hotpink!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you girls


----------



## samanthax

Sorry To here pink ! *hugs* x


----------



## La Mere

Sorry to hear that, Pink.. :hugs:


----------



## Casper72

Hotpinkmom, Add me PLEEEZE


----------



## sharnw

Oh noo hotpink!!!!! I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## WantingABubba

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Ugh, I wanna cry. Got my blood test done this morning got the result and hcg was 3 and just stood up and had a big gush of blood come out. Does this mean I had a chemical pregnancy? :(

I'm so sorry :( it sounds like a chemical, as anything below two is not pregnant. So sorry for your loss :( :hugs:


----------



## WantingABubba

:haha: I was a cute little Chinese boy, though :rofl:

And I'm glad you find it interesting - I do too, although I find it extremely sad.

And he must have had a really long foreskin :rofl:[/QUOTE]



:rofl: I can only imagine his foreskin...and I am not sure I want to do that!! :rofl: So how does my chart look to you? I think it looks weird....:wacko:[/QUOTE]

:haha:

And I think it looks fine! Lots of jaggy mountains, though. Any idea why that might be? But your temps are high, which is good :hugs:


----------



## WantingABubba

sharnw said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Should i keep up the orally temps? Or vag? I think i would be too lazy temping vaginally
> 
> Apparently, it's brings a more stable chart, and is more accurate. It's not too hard once you find a method that works for you.
> 
> If you stalk my chart, you'll see if it looks more stable than previous ones ;) :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow big difference! I'l do that next cycle thenClick to expand...

Haha, hun, I haven't completed the cycle yet! This is my first month vaginal temping.

But def give it a try next cycle :flower:


----------



## WantingABubba

rmsh1 said:


> Yay!
> 
> OK, Wanting, you asked a few questions. I have no reason at all as to why my cycle is turning out so long. I have never, ever had a cycle like this. It has me completely baffled. I had great watery and EW CM for nearly a week. Now my OPKs looks to be turning positive any day, but the CM has completely dried up. I lost hope and didnt even want to BD last night (after saying I would every day this close to O) but my OH convinced me otherwise :)
> Yesterday I had achey ovulation pain all day, yet the concensus is thay my OPK was still a bit too light to be positive.
> 
> Last month, I got my huge positive OPK the day I had the most EWCM, like I would expect

Sorry it's taken me so long to reply to you!

Okay, I think you may not have ovulated this cycle.

OR, the OPK you got was positive, or almost so. Just make sure to keep BD'ing in case you miss your surge. I know you feel hopeless, but keep at it hun.

I'm gonna check your chart now - one sec.

*ETA;* - yep, looks to me like annovulation OR, you're going to ovulate soon. When do you usually ovulate?


----------



## sharnw

Temp dropped majorly. Now just waiting for af to show. Onto next cycle. 
If docs put me on clomid what days do you reckon he have me take them and is there any other meds to take along with clomid tablets??


----------



## sharnw

Wheres stinas and ash? Xo i 
Miss them


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sharnw, FX your temp goes back up tomorrow. 

Hotpink, are you ok hun? I'm just so sorry. xx


----------



## sharnw

Thank you so much fish&chips xo

Dh is devistated. I tried not to cry over the phone to him :/


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

sharnw said:


> Wheres stinas and ash? Xo i
> Miss them

They got pissed the EFFF off i think not sure


----------



## sharnw

Ok then :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Casper72 said:


> Hotpinkmom, Add me PLEEEZE

I need your FF homepage url


----------



## sharnw

Going back on fertilaid for women. Going to give the clomid idea a rest since i am ovulating..,?


----------



## lizlovelust

I keep having this weird preasure feeling in my abdomen


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Liz have you made a dr app yet?


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls how are you this morning? 

My temp went up today well happy :D xx


----------



## rmsh1

My temp is still not showing what it is going to do. Thinking I have had an anovulatory cycle after all. Have to see if AF arrives early next week


----------



## rmsh1

lizlovelust said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Sam it's far too early yet :hugs: Like FX says it is probably a fall back which is normal to varying degrees. My chart had a little version (https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a42c0).
> 
> Hotpink, my temps are massively different if the heating in the room is too hot or cold. It's such a nervewracking time though. I had spotting today and am terrified.
> 
> Liz, I am beginning to think you might not ovulate this chart. A simple check of hormone levels by the drs should help. I know you're scared but they will probably be able to put your mind at rest more than anything. The sooner you get some answers, the sooner you can get that BFP :hugs: xx
> 
> Hey FX!! :wave: xx
> 
> Thanks, its just weird how i had a positive OPK but my c,hart doesnt reflect it!
> 
> I also have this weird rash all over my body, like looks like hives?
> 
> Also my previousd AF was abnormal too, only one day long and very light....:shrug:Click to expand...


I think I havent ovulated this cycle, but only time will tell. My chart doesnt reflect that I have ovulated either, unless my temp rises in the next few days


----------



## rmsh1

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Casper72 said:
> 
> 
> Hotpinkmom, Add me PLEEEZE
> 
> I need your FF homepage urlClick to expand...

Add me too please


----------



## rmsh1

WantingABubba said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Yay!
> 
> OK, Wanting, you asked a few questions. I have no reason at all as to why my cycle is turning out so long. I have never, ever had a cycle like this. It has me completely baffled. I had great watery and EW CM for nearly a week. Now my OPKs looks to be turning positive any day, but the CM has completely dried up. I lost hope and didnt even want to BD last night (after saying I would every day this close to O) but my OH convinced me otherwise :)
> Yesterday I had achey ovulation pain all day, yet the concensus is thay my OPK was still a bit too light to be positive.
> 
> Last month, I got my huge positive OPK the day I had the most EWCM, like I would expect
> 
> Sorry it's taken me so long to reply to you!
> 
> Okay, I think you may not have ovulated this cycle.
> 
> OR, the OPK you got was positive, or almost so. Just make sure to keep BD'ing in case you miss your surge. I know you feel hopeless, but keep at it hun.
> 
> I'm gonna check your chart now - one sec.
> 
> *ETA;* - yep, looks to me like annovulation OR, you're going to ovulate soon. When do you usually ovulate?Click to expand...

Yes i think you might be right now! I really thought my temp would have risen today, but it still might rise a little more. To be honest I am so sick of how up and down I have been this cycle, I just want it to be over. If I get my AF early next week I will be happy. 

I usually ovulate on CD20! But that is guessing from how long my cycles are, as I only starting TTC in Jan. Before that, all of my cycles were 34 days long exactly, since I stopped taking OCP


----------



## samanthax

I want a add  and anovulatory cycle ?


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> Hey girls how are you this morning?
> 
> My temp went up today well happy :D xx

Yay!!


----------



## samanthax

So happy, feel free in to have a look.. Im sure its still early to tell.. but never mind xx


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> I want a add  and anovulatory cycle ?

Anovulatory just means no ovulation, it is very common and most women have one at least once a year


----------



## samanthax

Oh i see! xx


----------



## rmsh1

If I get my AF next week, I definitely had an anovulatory cycle :( And we tried really hard this month, BDing at least every other day, sometimes every day.

Oh well, my OH can have a break during AF! LOL


----------



## samanthax

Lol yeah ^^ I know what you mean! Me and my otherhalf have been at it everyweek.. hes nackered! I wanted to do bding again lastnight just to make sure... but he was to tired! I hope he is willing to do it tonight! I just want 100% .. 

Got some twinges in my overies, very tired.. and sore boob (right one ) x


----------



## rmsh1

I had O pain on tuesday, so was so sure I had O'd. Might be paying too much attention to things now haha


----------



## samanthax

yep.. i spoke to MIL.. she said from my chart.. that itt does look goo.. i have another week to find out if she turns up.. but im debating in using first respond.. 6 day before your period soon ish! i cant wait another week urgh! xx


----------



## ginny83

Hotpink_Mom said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Wheres stinas and ash? Xo i
> Miss them
> 
> They got pissed the EFFF off i think not sureClick to expand...

I was wondering the same thing, since I enjoy still following everyone. They're posting in a different group now :shrug:


----------



## ginny83

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Ugh, I wanna cry. Got my blood test done this morning got the result and hcg was 3 and just stood up and had a big gush of blood come out. Does this mean I had a chemical pregnancy? :(

Oh I'm so sorry to hear Hotpink :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ginny83 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Wheres stinas and ash? Xo i
> Miss them
> 
> They got pissed the EFFF off i think not sureClick to expand...
> 
> I was wondering the same thing, since I enjoy still following everyone. They're posting in a different group now :shrug:Click to expand...

I'll contact them and ask


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

rmsh1 your added hunni


----------



## ginny83

lizlovelust said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Sam it's far too early yet :hugs: Like FX says it is probably a fall back which is normal to varying degrees. My chart had a little version (https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a42c0).
> 
> Hotpink, my temps are massively different if the heating in the room is too hot or cold. It's such a nervewracking time though. I had spotting today and am terrified.
> 
> Liz, I am beginning to think you might not ovulate this chart. A simple check of hormone levels by the drs should help. I know you're scared but they will probably be able to put your mind at rest more than anything. The sooner you get some answers, the sooner you can get that BFP :hugs: xx
> 
> Hey FX!! :wave: xx
> 
> Thanks, its just weird how i had a positive OPK but my c,hart doesnt reflect it!
> 
> I also have this weird rash all over my body, like looks like hives?
> 
> Also my previousd AF was abnormal too, only one day long and very light....:shrug:Click to expand...

Liz is it possible that you have PCOS? I think that can give you irregular AFs, make OPKs not work and can cause you not to ovulate??


----------



## rmsh1

Maybe being added will bring me some luck..... :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

It's so quiet without Ashli and Stinas :(


----------



## lizlovelust

ginny83 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Sam it's far too early yet :hugs: Like FX says it is probably a fall back which is normal to varying degrees. My chart had a little version (https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a42c0).
> 
> Hotpink, my temps are massively different if the heating in the room is too hot or cold. It's such a nervewracking time though. I had spotting today and am terrified.
> 
> Liz, I am beginning to think you might not ovulate this chart. A simple check of hormone levels by the drs should help. I know you're scared but they will probably be able to put your mind at rest more than anything. The sooner you get some answers, the sooner you can get that BFP :hugs: xx
> 
> Hey FX!! :wave: xx
> 
> Thanks, its just weird how i had a positive OPK but my c,hart doesnt reflect it!
> 
> I also have this weird rash all over my body, like looks like hives?
> 
> Also my previousd AF was abnormal too, only one day long and very light....:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Liz is it possible that you have PCOS? I think that can give you irregular AFs, make OPKs not work and can cause you not to ovulate??Click to expand...

My AFs have bee regular and on time and OPKs have worked every cycle exept this cycle...


----------



## rmsh1

Liz, it may just been one of those cycles that isn't going to be regular, same as mine is. I have had 34 day cycles since July last year. I only started using OPKs last cycle, and I got positive on CD20, and AF on CD34, as expected, so i can only hope that my other cycles were all the same. This cycle, I have had no definite positive OPK, and no temp shift, and I am now on CD31. I think it is just one of those things.

if my AF arrives within the next week, I have to put it down to an anovulatory cycle


----------



## lizlovelust

My cycle temps have been all over though, at least yours are all in order and are easy to read


----------



## rmsh1

Temps can be affected by so many things though, you might have been fighting a bug at some point, had a restless sleep, drank alcohol, temped at a different time etc. So many reasons to make your temp fluctuate. Just wait it out. I am just going to temp and BD every other day for the rest of this cycle, however long it will choose to be :)


----------



## rmsh1

Oh and I may have missed it, but did you do a hpt? I did one a few days ago, just on the off chance that I did get pregnant last cycle, even though I got a regular AF


----------



## lizlovelust

rmsh1 said:


> Oh and I may have missed it, but did you do a hpt? I did one a few days ago, just on the off chance that I did get pregnant last cycle, even though I got a regular AF

Ive done a couple ICs here and there, BFN of course...

Im wondering if i should buy a FRER just to see?


----------



## La Mere

Gosh, I hate the waiting.. I think I may have o'vd yesterday, but I'm not sure. I used my last OPK yesterday, haven't been able to get more... and get this checked the date on the box.. expired. I hope all those negatives I was getting weren't faulty tests... would you ladies mind taking a look at my chart today?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

La lets see what your temp does in the next few days and I can tell then


----------



## lizlovelust

According to countdowntopregnancy im 6DPO...?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Liz have you seen the dr yet?


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Liz have you seen the dr yet?

Not yet, im.calling today to set up an app.


----------



## babybaby2011

hi i charted to get my last baby and going on cloimid in couple weeks as i do ovulate but nothing happening . any one want to give opinins on my chart please thanks all.

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## sugarpi24

Someone look at my chart please...I'm so confused...af was suppose to be here Monday...hasn't shown....temp shot up and its saying I ovulated a day before my af....now af has changed to be dueon the 26th....I don't understand....


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

babybaby2011 said:


> hi i charted to get my last baby and going on cloimid in couple weeks as i do ovulate but nothing happening . any one want to give opinins on my chart please thanks all.
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

Looks like you have a implantation dip today


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

sugarpi24 said:


> Someone look at my chart please...I'm so confused...af was suppose to be here Monday...hasn't shown....temp shot up and its saying I ovulated a day before my af....now af has changed to be dueon the 26th....I don't understand....

You sure O'ed on cd39 looks like your having a long cycle. Have you had long cycles before?


----------



## samanthax

Hotpink do you want to check mine.. looks like i have an implation dip? x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sam I think it's ovulation hun not implantation..


----------



## sugarpi24

Hotpink_Mom said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Someone look at my chart please...I'm so confused...af was suppose to be here Monday...hasn't shown....temp shot up and its saying I ovulated a day before my af....now af has changed to be dueon the 26th....I don't understand....
> 
> You sure O'ed on cd39 looks like your having a long cycle. Have you had long cycles before?Click to expand...

No I'm not sure....took an opk the day it shot up and it was negative...I figured my temp dropped a few days ( before it shot up) cuz af was coming...ive had sypmtoms this cycle that Ive never had before so I thought for sure this was the cycle...I had spotting on cd27....I never have had spotting before in any cycle...ever!! My boobs itch...never had that...so I dunno I called my thyroid doctor and my doctor I'm gonna have when I get preggo for maybe some answers....doesn't make sense to ovulate a day before af....ive had one cycle that was 51 days....just one...my average is 39 days...lowest is 32ish...according to ff


----------



## WantingABubba

I'm thinking the vaginal temping is working for me. Temp was very stable this morning - 97.18 F and yesterday, it was 97.20 F :dance:


----------



## WantingABubba

rmsh1 said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Yay!
> 
> OK, Wanting, you asked a few questions. I have no reason at all as to why my cycle is turning out so long. I have never, ever had a cycle like this. It has me completely baffled. I had great watery and EW CM for nearly a week. Now my OPKs looks to be turning positive any day, but the CM has completely dried up. I lost hope and didnt even want to BD last night (after saying I would every day this close to O) but my OH convinced me otherwise :)
> Yesterday I had achey ovulation pain all day, yet the concensus is thay my OPK was still a bit too light to be positive.
> 
> Last month, I got my huge positive OPK the day I had the most EWCM, like I would expect
> 
> Sorry it's taken me so long to reply to you!
> 
> Okay, I think you may not have ovulated this cycle.
> 
> OR, the OPK you got was positive, or almost so. Just make sure to keep BD'ing in case you miss your surge. I know you feel hopeless, but keep at it hun.
> 
> I'm gonna check your chart now - one sec.
> 
> *ETA;* - yep, looks to me like annovulation OR, you're going to ovulate soon. When do you usually ovulate?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i think you might be right now! I really thought my temp would have risen today, but it still might rise a little more. To be honest I am so sick of how up and down I have been this cycle, I just want it to be over. If I get my AF early next week I will be happy.
> 
> I usually ovulate on CD20! But that is guessing from how long my cycles are, as I only starting TTC in Jan. Before that, all of my cycles were 34 days long exactly, since I stopped taking OCPClick to expand...

Sorry hun :hugs:

If AF doesn't come in a couple weeks, you may want to look into taking something (medication, or otherwise) to induce her.

x


----------



## samanthax

it shouldn't be i had a OPK + on saturday.. x


----------



## rmsh1

Oh if I dont have an AF in a few weeks I will definitely go to the doc, but if my AF comes I will be happy, I am ready to start a new cycle!


----------



## WantingABubba

rmsh1 said:


> Oh if I dont have an AF in a few weeks I will definitely go to the doc, but if my AF comes I will be happy, I am ready to start a new cycle!

:thumbup:

I know that feeling!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

samanthax said:


> it shouldn't be i had a OPK + on saturday.. x

You need cross hairs first and your chart don't have them right now hunni


----------



## samanthax

cross hairs? x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

samanthax said:


> cross hairs? x

the red lines the confirm O. look at my chart hun and you will understand


----------



## WantingABubba

How are you feeling, HP? x


----------



## rmsh1

Sam can you post the pic of your OPKs again?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

WantingABubba said:


> How are you feeling, HP? x

I'm doing okay


----------



## rmsh1

Hotpink_Mom said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling, HP? x
> 
> I'm doing okayClick to expand...

Hope you are coping OK! You do so well at helping all of us with our charts!


----------



## WantingABubba

Hotpink_Mom said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling, HP? x
> 
> I'm doing okayClick to expand...

You sure? :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yeah, doing homework for school makes me think of something else


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

rmsh1 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling, HP? x
> 
> I'm doing okayClick to expand...
> 
> Hope you are coping OK! You do so well at helping all of us with our charts!Click to expand...

I try to do the best i can to help


----------



## WantingABubba

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Yeah, doing homework for school makes me think of something else

Okay x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Awe, my lil man is turning 3 tomorrow can't believe how fast he grew up
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120306115939.jpg


----------



## La Mere

Aw, he is precious, HP! I do have a quick little question: how will the fact the I am still BF my DD affect my cycle and when I O? Or will it affect it at all?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

La I have no clue make a thread and ask your question hun there should be some ladies TTC while BF


----------



## La Mere

Okay, thanks hun!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your Welcome


----------



## FngrsCrossed

samanthax said:


> cross hairs? x

In the next day or two you should have them. It's waiting for your 3 highs over 6 lower temps. It makes it a little longer for FF to give crosshairs if they don't see the 6 lower temps. They don't count your AF temps. So it my need more higher temps than the ones you have on your chart.


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Hotpink-

:hugs: and happy birthday to your little man!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hotpink, happy birthday to your handsome boy!!

It's a shame the ladies don't feel they can post here. I didn't want them to feel excluded. x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

F&C it their choice


----------



## WantingABubba

They're not excluded, but they weren't very nice.


----------



## Fish&Chips

True but people make mistakes and I would like to think it was just an off day. I'm not trying to make excuses for them, but ttc can be so tough I just hope they're getting support elsewhere now. X


----------



## babybaby2011

My Ovulation Chart[/QUOTE]
Looks like you have a implantation dip today[/QUOTE]



i only had sex on the sat and ff says i ovulated on the tue so doubt it would happen this month . but suppose there a chance still .. ty hun xx


----------



## samanthax

it is the same as yesturday.. temp wise! x


----------



## rmsh1

My temp has finally gone up, hope it stays up now :)


----------



## samanthax

getting excited, you know the red cross on ff/ does that come up naturally.. or..


----------



## rmsh1

Yes ff put its up, I think after a certain number of high temps


----------



## babybaby2011

my temp went back up today but only had sex once and that was on the sat and ff says i ovulated on the tue . im still not sure if i ovulated on the sun though xx


----------



## lizlovelust

So i didnt have time to call yestersay, was a very hecktick day

Still no AF or any other signs,but my breasts have been itchy and sore with stabbing pains here and there.


----------



## WantingABubba

rmsh1 said:


> Yes ff put its up, I think after a certain number of high temps

Yeah, after three high temps over 6 lower ones x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

second cycle of soy starts today


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck Hotpink x


----------



## WantingABubba

Liz, I really think you didn't O this month. I think it was the moving house that done it. You may have to take something to induce AF.


----------



## lizlovelust

WantingABubba said:


> Liz, I really think you didn't O this month. I think it was the moving house that done it. You may have to take something to induce AF.

Ive been under worse stress before and still Oed on time and everything before....:wacko:


----------



## ICJames

Just wondering...if you don't o...does that mean af won't come at all that mean month? :/


----------



## WantingABubba

lizlovelust said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Liz, I really think you didn't O this month. I think it was the moving house that done it. You may have to take something to induce AF.
> 
> Ive been under worse stress before and still Oed on time and everything before....:wacko:Click to expand...

It affects us at different times, in different way.

For E.G - I've been under worse stress before, but it was only last month that O was delayed.

Moving house is a big event, that can inhibit ovulation.


----------



## WantingABubba

ICJames said:


> Just wondering...if you don't o...does that mean af won't come at all that mean month? :/

Usually no. Sometimes you will get AF on your own, but sometimes you need to take something to end the cycle.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

F&C thank you I hope this cycle is short and in April we'll try again


----------



## ICJames

WantingABubba said:


> ICJames said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering...if you don't o...does that mean af won't come at all that mean month? :/
> 
> Usually no. Sometimes you will get AF on your own, but sometimes you need to take something to end the cycle.Click to expand...

Ok, thank you :)


----------



## Platinumvague

Lizluvlust-I think you need to calm down lol.Not being mean or rude but I keep up with your post since we started TTC around the same time.A couple of cycles before I did get my BFP I had a really long cycle and my period was over a week late because I was so obsessed with wanting to be pregnant.I had almost every symptom but still got a BFN.I know your last period wasn't normal.I hadn't had a normal period since I had Paragard taken out.Some were as short as 2 days.I didn't chart so I can't say anything about it but I really think everything is ok with you.Just relax! I know easier said than done but it helps.Good luck to you.Hope this is your month!


----------



## WantingABubba

Obsessing with being pregnant doesn't make your period late.


----------



## lizlovelust

Im convinced im only 6DPO, i think countdowntopregnancy.com is right

Im having mild cramps/preasure today, and im exhausted, itchy soore breasts.


----------



## WantingABubba

lizlovelust said:


> Im convinced im only 6DPO, i think countdowntopregnancy.com is right
> 
> Im having mild cramps/preasure today, and im exhausted, itchy soore breasts.

Your chart hasn't shown ovulation, though ..


----------



## lizlovelust

WantingABubba said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Im convinced im only 6DPO, i think countdowntopregnancy.com is right
> 
> Im having mild cramps/preasure today, and im exhausted, itchy soore breasts.
> 
> Your chart hasn't shown ovulation, though ..Click to expand...

People keep telling me some very few ladies dont get a big temp shift every cycle even though they O, so maybe thats me?


----------



## WantingABubba

lizlovelust said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Im convinced im only 6DPO, i think countdowntopregnancy.com is right
> 
> Im having mild cramps/preasure today, and im exhausted, itchy soore breasts.
> 
> Your chart hasn't shown ovulation, though ..Click to expand...
> 
> People keep telling me some very few ladies dont get a big temp shift every cycle even though they O, so maybe thats me?Click to expand...

But FF hasn't given you crosshairs..


----------



## lizlovelust

WantingABubba said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Im convinced im only 6DPO, i think countdowntopregnancy.com is right
> 
> Im having mild cramps/preasure today, and im exhausted, itchy soore breasts.
> 
> Your chart hasn't shown ovulation, though ..Click to expand...
> 
> People keep telling me some very few ladies dont get a big temp shift every cycle even though they O, so maybe thats me?Click to expand...
> 
> But FF hasn't given you crosshairs..Click to expand...

Maybe it doesnt have as much data checking or what not as countdown?


----------



## WantingABubba

lizlovelust said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Im convinced im only 6DPO, i think countdowntopregnancy.com is right
> 
> Im having mild cramps/preasure today, and im exhausted, itchy soore breasts.
> 
> Your chart hasn't shown ovulation, though ..Click to expand...
> 
> People keep telling me some very few ladies dont get a big temp shift every cycle even though they O, so maybe thats me?Click to expand...
> 
> But FF hasn't given you crosshairs..Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it doesnt have as much data checking or what not as countdown?Click to expand...

LOL, hun, I'm pretty sure that FF has way more sophisticated software than CTP.


----------



## Platinumvague

WantingABubba said:


> Obsessing with being pregnant doesn't make your period late.

Without starting a huge hormonal debate..Simply yes it can.It can delay it because your stressing yourself out and we all know stress can delay it.Not saying your not pregnant Liz(Hope you are!) but your body likes to play tricks on you when your TTC.Believe me I do know.


----------



## WantingABubba

Platinumvague said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Obsessing with being pregnant doesn't make your period late.
> 
> Without starting a huge hormonal debate..Simply yes it can.It can delay it because your stressing yourself out and we all know stress can delay it.Click to expand...

Stress can delay ovulation, which in turn will delay AF, but it's not as simple as "obsess about getting pregnant, and period is late". I have obsessed about getting pregnant since I started TTC and not once has my period been late, and my ovulation has only been delayed once and that's because I was VERY stressed.

It just bugs me when people bring out the whole 'relax' cliches.


----------



## Platinumvague

WantingABubba said:


> Platinumvague said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Obsessing with being pregnant doesn't make your period late.
> 
> Without starting a huge hormonal debate..Simply yes it can.It can delay it because your stressing yourself out and we all know stress can delay it.Click to expand...
> 
> Stress can delay ovulation, which in turn will delay AF, but it's not as simple as "obsess about getting pregnant, and period is late". I have obsessed about getting pregnant since I started TTC and not once has my period been late, and my ovulation has only been delayed once and that's because I was VERY stressed.
> 
> It just bugs me when people bring out the whole 'relax' cliches.Click to expand...

Relaxing does work for some people.Honestly it seems like you think i've never been in that situation.I have! The one month I did relax and not once think about it..that was the month I got pregnant.We are all entitled to our suggestions and opinions on here.I will say what I want and you can not like it but I do understand TTC and things that go on.Best of luck to all of you.


----------



## lizlovelust

I am still having weird presure cramping, but no pain cramping.


----------



## lizlovelust

oh ladies just drop it! My body is just crazy okay! Lol no need to fight about my weird cycle and crazy body!


----------



## Platinumvague

Eh not sure if we are really fighting.Maybe just all hormonal.It tends to happen when a huge group of women get together.As for the pressure..I had sharp ovary pain when I was in the TWW.Is there any of that at all?


----------



## lizlovelust

no sharp pain, but weird presure on the left side.


----------



## Platinumvague

My pain was on the left side too.Don't remember any pressure though.Just lots of fatigue,white discharge and headaches!


----------



## lizlovelust

I've noticed discharge too, but not like loads. No headaches, I have been exhausted though.


----------



## motherofseven

can you add me please


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

WantingABubba said:


> Obsessing with being pregnant doesn't make your period late.

Google it:haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

motherofseven :hi: welcome


----------



## samanthax

my temping is looking good! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sam it's a great looking chart. Let's hope there is a little rise or fall around 8dpo! X


----------



## samanthax

if it fall what happend? x


----------



## babybaby2011

samanthax said:


> if it fall what happend? x


if it falls it could be implant dip or sign af is comming x


----------



## samanthax

and if its high? x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Around 8-12 days your chart 'might' show an implantation dip or rise. If it's a dip it should only be for a day before going back up. If it's a rise it could be just a day or could stay up which would make it a triphastic chart. Obviously this is a great sign but to be honest even bfn charts might have this or vice versa.xx


----------



## samanthax

Yeah i resereched that you can actually have implation dip at 4/5 dpo.. I resereched it on ferility friend xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

This was my chart

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a42c0

You can see the fall back which lots of ladies get, like yourself, then a little rise at 8dpo. My temps then went back up permanently . X


----------



## alin3boys

i had a massive dip 4dpo and then shot up again am 8dpo today

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b91b3


----------



## alin3boys

woohoo done it added my chart


----------



## WantingABubba

Hotpink_Mom said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Obsessing with being pregnant doesn't make your period late.
> 
> Google it:haha:Click to expand...

I know my stuff, HP. I don't need to Google it. Stress can delay ovulation, but usually by not very much, and it's not likely to be because you're obsessing about being pregnant. Unless you're so obsessed you're in major stress, which quite frankly, most of us aren't.


----------



## ocean_pearl

I had a temp drop today at 7dpo, how's my chart looking girls? Didn't do yest as I was ill and up a lot of the night x


----------



## ginny83

here's might chart if you're interested Samantha https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a650f

I didn't really have a dip, but i did have very light spotting once at 6DPO which I think might have been implantation spotting - although it's quite early for it to happen. Also you'll see my temps don't go up that much - but there's an upward trend.


----------



## motherofseven

Hotpink_Mom said:


> motherofseven :hi: welcome

thank you


----------



## WantingABubba

Platinumvague said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Platinumvague said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Obsessing with being pregnant doesn't make your period late.
> 
> Without starting a huge hormonal debate..Simply yes it can.It can delay it because your stressing yourself out and we all know stress can delay it.Click to expand...
> 
> Stress can delay ovulation, which in turn will delay AF, but it's not as simple as "obsess about getting pregnant, and period is late". I have obsessed about getting pregnant since I started TTC and not once has my period been late, and my ovulation has only been delayed once and that's because I was VERY stressed.
> 
> It just bugs me when people bring out the whole 'relax' cliches.Click to expand...
> 
> Relaxing does work for some people.Honestly it seems like you think i've never been in that situation.I have! The one month I did relax and not once think about it..that was the month I got pregnant.We are all entitled to our suggestions and opinions on here.I will say what I want and you can not like it but I do understand TTC and things that go on.Best of luck to all of you.Click to expand...

It's not about situations, though. The facts are the facts. It's easy to just tell someone 'relax', but it rarely helps, does it? It's just one of those cliches that people trot out.

For the record, I've relaxed pretty much since my third month of TTC and have never fell pregnant. People have NTNP for YEARS and not got pregnant.

I'm not trying to be rude, or anything. It just bugs me. Hope I haven't offended you, it's not my intention.

:flower:


----------



## La Mere

can someone take a look at my chart today and tell me what you think? :flower:


----------



## samanthax

so excited! x


----------



## lizlovelust

LAMy temp went up a little today...


----------



## samanthax

thats good thats up (I think) xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

La Mere, I can't remember if you had a cycle before this? If so how long was it? It's a bit early to know if you've oved. The negative opks suggest you haven't however opks don't work for everyone as sometimes they'll only show positive within a small window of time so it is possible. X


----------



## Fish&Chips

Liz I wonder if you're around 7dpo. When you temp do you follow all the rules ie temp first thing, at the same time, before moving? Also is the thermometer in the same place every time? I'm just wondering about that positive opk which obviously suggests you did ovulate. Were the lines both as dark as each other? X


----------



## WantingABubba

Fish&Chips said:


> I'm just wondering about that positive opk which obviously suggests you did ovulate. Were the lines both as dark as each other? X

F & C, a positive OPK doesn't mean you've ovulated. You can surge without releasing an egg x


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> so excited! x

I am quite excited with mine too! I think because this is my first time charting, and seeing a pattern makes me realise exactly where I am in my cycle

Hoping for BFPs!!!


----------



## samanthax

yeah, i just hope i have done it.. <3


----------



## rmsh1

Me too! We went to the London Borough markets today, got some nice cheese and bread and meat, and I am going to have a nice glass of wine - just in case it is my last for 9 months! gotta think positively!


----------



## Fish&Chips

WantingABubba said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering about that positive opk which obviously suggests you did ovulate. Were the lines both as dark as each other? X
> 
> F & C, a positive OPK doesn't mean you've ovulated. You can surge without releasing an egg xClick to expand...

:hi: hun! Absolutely, hence the 'it suggests' comment. I've ignored it until now but was just wondering if there was more to it than just a surge. 

How are you getting on? Ready for some marathon bding? ;) x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Rmsh1 Umm.. Wine, bread and cheese. Yum. Good luck hun. I hope this is your month. X


----------



## WantingABubba

Fish&Chips said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering about that positive opk which obviously suggests you did ovulate. Were the lines both as dark as each other? X
> 
> F & C, a positive OPK doesn't mean you've ovulated. You can surge without releasing an egg xClick to expand...
> 
> :hi: hun! Absolutely, hence the 'it suggests' comment. I've ignored it until now but was just wondering if there was more to it than just a surge.
> 
> How are you getting on? Ready for some marathon bding? ;) xClick to expand...

Oh sorry hun, I didn't see it.

But, in Liz's case, I don't think she ovulated. I think her body geared up to and then didn't. I think it's because she moved house.

I'm okay, I guess. Up and down. Hoping for some marathon BD'ing, but have to get OH to BD with me first :dohh:

How's the pregnancy going? When's your first scan?

x


----------



## rmsh1

Fish&Chips said:


> Rmsh1 Umm.. Wine, bread and cheese. Yum. Good luck hun. I hope this is your month. X

Thanks!! Sometimes you just have to enjoy these things. I will be super glad to give up wine and soft cheeses if I get a BFP, but until then, I will enjoy!


----------



## lizlovelust

Fish&Chips said:


> Liz I wonder if you're around 7dpo. When you temp do you follow all the rules ie temp first thing, at the same time, before moving? Also is the thermometer in the same place every time? I'm just wondering about that positive opk which obviously suggests you did ovulate. Were the lines both as dark as each other? X

The OPK was super positive, the test line was wayyyy darker than the control. 

I do temp daily at the same exact time, and i do keep the thermometer in the same spot too., countdowntopregnancy says im 7DPO, so im wondering the same!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good thanks Wanting. I've no symptoms really at the moment. No scan dates yet. I haven't told the drs yet as I want to at least get past 5 weeks. It's such a scary time. X


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm having the weirdest cramping feeling, no AF though.

I do have a lot of CM though!


----------



## La Mere

Fish&Chips said:


> La Mere, I can't remember if you had a cycle before this? If so how long was it? It's a bit early to know if you've oved. The negative opks suggest you haven't however opks don't work for everyone as sometimes they'll only show positive within a small window of time so it is possible. X

No, this is my first cycle since having DD.


----------



## motherofseven

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/23efe1 here is mine


----------



## angelwings7

Hi everyone!

I'm on my second month ttc and have just started temping. Currently on cd 3 and going to try using opk's as well to try and figure out when I ovulate.


----------



## WantingABubba

Fish&Chips said:


> Good thanks Wanting. I've no symptoms really at the moment. No scan dates yet. I haven't told the drs yet as I want to at least get past 5 weeks. It's such a scary time. X

No symptoms is good, no MS, you know ;)

Not long to go now! Can't wait to see your first scan x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Hello ladies Welcome to the newbies


----------



## lizlovelust

CD1 today, cramps and bright red blood, light though.


----------



## samanthax

hey how is everyone? x


----------



## alin3boys

cd 24,10dpo and and my temp shot up again but bfn this morning,feeling bloated,ds made me breakfast this morning bless him and this would normally do me all day hardly ever feel hungary but by 2pm was starved and getting hunger pains,giving ds his dinner and the smell made me feel sick lol,will see what the morning brings


----------



## Jen_mom24

Alin3boys that is a nice looking chart and some good symptoms!! Good luck!! Im on the edge! Symptoms come and go, super teary tho... Not too sure what to make of my chart, its my 1st month charting and it all seems quite erratic. Only time will tell I suppose! Good luck xx


----------



## alin3boys

thanks jen,just hope get a :bfp:at the end lol,wow you been a busy girl with all that :sex: lol.


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hugs: Liz. I am confused by your chart. I really think you should book that Dr appointment just to see if you are ovulating. xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Fish&Chips said:


> :hugs: Liz. I am confused by your chart. I really think you should book that Dr appointment just to see if you are ovulating. xx

I've been telling her that since the beginning of her last cycle.


----------



## rmsh1

Finally I have my first cross-hairs, but I was sure I had O'd on CD30, rather than CD31. Oh well, time will tell...


----------



## lizlovelust

I know ive Oed past cycles, cause my nips hurt after. This c,ycle though my nips never hurt!

But im having pretty bad cramps but hardly any blood, its red and runny and hardly any on a pad, more so when i whipe


----------



## Platinumvague

Go make a doctors appt. Liz like a lot of ladies suggested! No excuses just do it lol :haha:


----------



## alin3boys

Hi ladies cd 25 and 11 dpo still bfn and threw up this morning temp dropped a bit but still way above coverline


----------



## samanthax

yours is looking good ^ mine is near enough the same thing.. have a look.. maybe your hormones aint strong enough yet fingerscross! xx


----------



## katherinegrey

My temp rose a little bit today, a few more high temps and my chart will look triphasic! So excited!


----------



## samanthax

yours is looking good kath- anyone wanna see mine? x:D x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm sitting here waiting to O


----------



## Jen_mom24

Any views on my chart??? Its my 1st month and I dont know! Lol!! X


----------



## motherofseven

ups and downs i don't know what to think it tells me not to test for thur. help


----------



## Jen_mom24

alin3boys said:


> thanks jen,just hope get a :bfp:at the end lol,wow you been a busy girl with all that :sex: lol.

Lmao, we both have very high drives :blush:
Can't help ourselves lol!
I wish i knew what these charts meant!! lol i keep looking at it n thinking ooh that looks quite good, then i look at a million others n it just confuses the hell out of me and i just have no patience whatsoever!!! 
Just gotta keep our fingers crossed!
:shrug:


----------



## Fish&Chips

My goodness Jen, you've been busy!!! Well you've done everything possible to get your BFP and your temps look promising x


----------



## alin3boys

looking good jen,any you defo got it covered lol,my hubby would be in his elements,he says i only want him for his spermies lol


----------



## Jen_mom24

lol, i actually shouted at him this morning cause he wouldnt wake up, i need my morning dose or im a miserable cow! well i do hope this is it cause i cannot possibly be anymore emotional atm, i have cried most of today and i dont even know what for!! Stress is getting to me. 
Hope we all have some good news soon!! x


----------



## La Mere

Can someone please take a look at my chart today and tell me what you think? Thanks in advance. :flower:


----------



## lizlovelust

AFM, im only spotting, same with yesterday, barely anything on a pad and now barely anything when i wipe, FF put me back to cycle 6...


----------



## Fish&Chips

La Mere said:


> Can someone please take a look at my chart today and tell me what you think? Thanks in advance. :flower:

It's possible that you oved cd19 but it's a bit early to tell yet. x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Jen_mom24 said:


> Any views on my chart??? Its my 1st month and I dont know! Lol!! X

Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

All charts are looking good.

LIZ: GO TO THE DR PLEASE


----------



## babybaby2011

my chart gone up in temp again lol.. thought it wud go down by now as im late for af xx


----------



## motherofseven

babybaby2011 said:


> my chart gone up in temp again lol.. thought it wud go down by now as im late for af xx

when are you testing


----------



## babybaby2011

motherofseven said:


> babybaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> my chart gone up in temp again lol.. thought it wud go down by now as im late for af xx
> 
> when are you testingClick to expand...

i did do test and put it in preg bit on here but it looked faint or nothing there and havent tested again yet but am getting feeling af on way but i did get that felling and was pregnant last time xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I say test again Babybaby


----------



## babybaby2011

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I say test again Babybaby

ty hun 
ill get test tomoz morning if af not here as think me last test i put on here just made me think there was a faint line lol.. xx


----------



## La Mere

Thanks, Hotpink :flower: I'm getting kinda anxious lol


----------



## alin3boys

la mere,I 'd say cd 19 as well if your temp is up again tomorrow

i have got some cramping on my right hand side


----------



## La Mere

alin3boys said:


> la mere,I 'd say cd 19 as well if your temp is up again tomorrow

Thank you, alin3boys! I was thinking the same, just wanted a few more opinions! Thanks so much!


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls how are you? :)


----------



## babybaby2011

la mere hun id say cd 19 as well if ur temp stays up . i voted on it to hun xx


----------



## babybaby2011

samanthax said:


> Hey girls how are you? :)

hi sam how u doing ? ur chart looks good i wud test if i was u but im addicted to peeing on tests lol.. xx


----------



## samanthax

I did this morning.. babybaby negative.. :( x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I fine ill today been cleaning house all day trying to get it the way I want it before my step kids come back home from their OH parent.


----------



## samanthax

Aww bless ^^ tearful today :( and headache x


----------



## rmsh1

TWW does suck, but I think waiting to O was worse


----------



## babybaby2011

samanthax said:


> I did this morning.. babybaby negative.. :( x

think mine was neg too xx


----------



## La Mere

samanthax said:


> Hey girls how are you? :)

Hi, Samantha! I'm good, hun. how are you?


----------



## samanthax

rmsh1 said:


> TWW does suck, but I think waiting to O was worse


Yeah it does.. I find trying to prey for a :bfp: is worse.. when waiting to ovuate.. We have a good shag anyway! x

Babybaby - sucks.. Hate waiting.. 

My otherhalf said to me.. when can you test.. witch he don't normaly.. :D x


----------



## rmsh1

Awwww my OH doesnt ask me to test, he just waits til I tell him! I think it get too much for him if I told him every single test I do LOL


----------



## samanthax

yeah i get you! 

glad your okay, im okay thanks.. 

xxx


----------



## FngrsCrossed

rmsh1 said:


> TWW does suck, but I think waiting to O was worse

I couldn't agree more with that statement! :wacko: The never-ending ovulation train almost didn't stop for a second! Thank God!


----------



## samanthax

tired... watching the new twlight well excited! x


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Ok ladies...I am actually confused about when I ovulated...I think I may have geared up to and failed the first try. Think it's possible that I OV on CD 17 or 18? This is all too confusing...(sigh) I got a positive opk on CD 14 and 15...When I omit the opk data it FF tells me CD18...Argh I will just leave it...I guess. Can anyone help at all?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FC I say cd17


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Hotpink_Mom said:


> FC I say cd17


That's what I was thinking too. Thank you so much! So that would make me about 10dpo...Lets see how I can change it. Should I change it or leave it?


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm not sure because of the open circle. That temp is unreliable so it could well have been the cd15.


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Fish&Chips said:


> I'm not sure because of the open circle. That temp is unreliable so it could well have been the cd15.

Took it an hour early...I had to pee so freaking bad and couldn't take a chance trying to hold it. My temps don't usually fluctuate too much with time. even with the time change here in the U.S. they look about the same or so.

So if I adjusted .1 for every 30 minutes...that would make it 96.75. 

input? please.:shrug:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

My boobs are killing me so freaking bad...I had a quantative HCG done today, no results yet. The rude nurse kept my info hidden, said I would have to wait until the Dr. called me which could be 5-7 pm tonight or I guess whenever they get around to it...little twit! What's the big deal with not wanting people to know their results. I told her I was on prometruim and needed to know so I could stop taking it to get AF, because if I stopped and I am pregnant then I would probably miscarry.She still wouldn't tell me, she just suggested that I keep taking it because they aren't allowed to tell patients lab results....LIKE SERIOUSLY?!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I say cd17 then still


----------



## FngrsCrossed

I think I got a faint positive on FRER...well I know I did...I took 3 and all of them had lines, plus my IC's (3) had faint lines this morning. Since they are so faint I am thinking I ovulated later than 15...I took am hcg quantative this morning near noontime.

The Dr.'s office just needs to come on with my blood tests. Her nurses suck! She was so snotty on the phone..The lab told me to call her office after lunch. So I did that and then she asks who told me to call them...I gave her -0- names!! Freaking snotty hussy! I need to know if I am pregnant or not so I can either stop the progesterone or continue...I think she was looking at my results while we were talking. Then when I mentioned my miscarriage/Chemical , she suggested to me that I should keep taking them. So maybe it was positive. God I could call that little woman so many names at this point!!! So now...I wait for them to call!


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I say cd17 then still

I think so too hotpink...when I remove those opks it says 18..but I think it was 17. On my previous charts my OV temp is 96.88 (always). and 96.76 isn't too far away from 96.88...I hate this crap! The chemical did a doozie...

I am trying to post a pic of my FRER...can I post here? It keeps saying something about a security token...and reporting to admin...:shrug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I use photobucket to post pics


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Uploading files onto photobucket...will post in a minute


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

okay


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Can't barely see it...I had to shine a light into the last one so it could be seen...:dohh:
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff422/RickaP337/IMG_20120319_091413.jpghttps://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff422/RickaP337/100_2698.jpghttps://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff422/RickaP337/IMG_20120319_181719.jpg


----------



## lizlovelust

I have a doc app. Friday so ill see whats going on then...

But what do you ladies think?

Spotting and FF says im still cycle 6...


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Liz...I can't say...:shrug: I think this cycle has been confusing for both of us... :/


----------



## motherofseven

BFN so far


----------



## samanthax

no test yet :( I duno if i can be bothered to go to the shops though... Only got five pound.. :| xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I say cd17 then still

I agree. 

Ooh the FRER sounds exciting! Tbh I can't see anything in those photos but if you've seen a line then I'm sure it's good news! Did you get your test results from the dr? Red tape is so freaking annoying! X


----------



## Fish&Chips

Liz that's great news. Let us know how it goes :hugs: x


----------



## katherinegrey

Are adjuster's accurate? Anyone use them? I woke an hour early and used an adjuster, just wondering how accurate this will be?? xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

I didn't even know it existed! I always go with whatever temp I have. X


----------



## alin3boys

Another bfn for me at 12dpo temp dropped to 36.65 yesterday but back upto 36.82 this morning,crampy and headachey and sickly and feel ready for breakfast which i dont normally have.

how is everyone today


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Fish&Chips said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> I say cd17 then still
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Ooh the FRER sounds exciting! Tbh I can't see anything in those photos but if you've seen a line then I'm sure it's good news! Did you get your test results from the dr? Red tape is so freaking annoying! XClick to expand...


The minute I posted it the pics were larger and the lines disappeared on them..I have a couple that I had to shine a flashlight into. :blush: hope these are better...
 



Attached Files:







100_2708.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 15









IMG_20120319_181753.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## lizlovelust

I see the lines! You have a bfp!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FC I think i see the line wait a few days then test again hunni


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

katherinegrey said:


> Are adjuster's accurate? Anyone use them? I woke an hour early and used an adjuster, just wondering how accurate this will be?? xx

I use them when i wake up late but can be used when you wake early as well they work


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Liz - thank you for making yourself a dr app.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh yes I can see something! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## motherofseven

temp drop i think im out


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

^ I'm sorry to hear that hun.


----------



## katherinegrey

I just got my bfp!!!! :D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Kat congrats hunni


----------



## alin3boys

Congrats kat

mother of seven sorry hun


----------



## katherinegrey

Thanks so much <3 xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your Welcome Kat


----------



## FngrsCrossed

lizlovelust said:


> I see the lines! You have a bfp!!

Not sure how long that bfp is going to last...:cry: The lines are really light. I am waiting for boold results, but I can't seem to get them. Even though they concern me...:nope: Dr.'s office hasn't called and the nurse won't give them to me. She says "the doctor has to do that IF they have the results". I hope this doesn't end in a chemical like last month...:nope: Who the ____ has two chemicals in a row?!:cry:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FC :hugs:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Fish&Chips said:


> Ooh yes I can see something! I'm so excited for you!


I am hoping that the something stays b\put F&C...Not sure how this is going to go. To another FRER today and the line looks lighter than yesterday. So I guess I will wait a while and test again. I moved my ovulation back to CD15 so I can see my original AF date if I miss that one then I will move it back forward to CD17 and wait for that AF date. If both pass then I guess I am going to be ok..


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FC I hope your not stressing relax hunni


----------



## samanthax

hey, girls how are you?


really annoyed done a test BFN :( 

how long isit after the implation dip? i can test? i checked my cervix.. and thats high.. with a white CM... but my underwear has a brown disharge? x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sam that could be from Implan bleeding


----------



## samanthax

what the brown discharge when can i test? :| xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

No, I mean the brown discharge is from Implantation you can test when ever you like after Ovulation.


----------



## samanthax

yah got a negative though :(


----------



## katherinegrey

I tested positive two days after implantation from my chart xx


----------



## samanthax

Kath can you look at my chart? and tell me what you think? x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sam I got my bfp 3 days after implantation. I had absolutely nothing before that. It's just so early to worry. Xx

Fx, I really hope this bean sticks. I can't believe they're making you wait. :hugs: x


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Hotpink_Mom said:


> FC I hope your not stressing relax hunni

I want to relax Hotpink, but I am truly finding that hard to do. I had a chemical last month, and I don't want to have another. i know there is nothing i can do to stop it...But. (sigh) I did another FRER (yes again, i know i know) but it looks better than the FMU test. So I can take that and relax just a smidge. I guess I will feel even better when AF dates pass and she is a no show. So far with the 3 posssible ovulation days there are 3 AF dates. 

Crud...I should have slept all day long today....:dohh: I think this one is going to stick though...if I have to eat Prometrium like it's freaking skittles then I will!!! :rofl: I am going to take 300mg instead of 200mg..Heck maybe I should take 400mg! :rofl:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Fish&Chips said:


> Sam I got my bfp 3 days after implantation. I had absolutely nothing before that. It's just so early to worry. Xx
> 
> Fx, I really hope this bean sticks. I can't believe they're making you wait. :hugs: x

It's really annoying F&C...the Dr. is a really good Dr. but her staff alone would make me think twice and find another doctor! They are sooo snotty. I was telling DH about it yesterday and I showed him my tests, (He was grinning from ear to ear after seeing it) and he asked me why can't you have your own test results, they are yours..So I told him that's what I said all day yesterday. it doesn't matter who tells me my numbers just as long as someone tells me. I wouldn't care if the custodian told me my numbers. :rofl:

It's like some big secret about me and my business that I am not allowed to know...:rofl: it's like being the punchline and not realizing it :rofl:. I think I will end up picking another Dr. I just hate to do that she is a great High risk specialist. But if I have to deal with her snotty staff, with their rude tone, and leaving me on hold for 14 minutes (only to deny me my results), then she isn't worth it. It's unprofessional...bottom line! And yes I held the line for 14 minutes waiting and listening to the recording about how the are commited to dedication, community, and "my health"...lol they also told me "your call is important to us, please stay on the line..." Yeah!! :growlmad::dohh: :rofl:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

samanthax said:


> hey, girls how are you?
> 
> 
> really annoyed done a test BFN :(
> 
> how long isit after the implation dip? i can test? i checked my cervix.. and thats high.. with a white CM... but my underwear has a brown disharge? x

samantha-

your chart looks lovely!! I think you may get your bfp in another 2 days...Fx'd for you!:happydance:


----------



## samanthax

I hope so!! if not im going to cry.. problem is... i duno if i should get the cheapys or the exspenive.. xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FC :hugs:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Samantha
I would say expensive...but price means nothing...most hpt's are the same. If you want to know sooner FRER...although cheapies may work just as good. just ask the pharmacy how sensitive they are before you make a decision. You are going to need extra sensitive


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Thanks Hotpink...I need all the hugs I can get at this point. I am suppose to be excited! Dh seems to be. :shrug: I guess I will be excited when the line is dark, or at least not a screen tilter! I guess it's safe to say I am "extremely-cautiously-hopefully pregnant"

Feel so freaking blah!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I know the feeling hun hang in their


----------



## Jen_mom24

Think im out, tmps are starting to drop today, dull cramps and lots of wee,s!! Well I might be going back on bc as im really not coping well with all the hormones, I have cried for 2 weeks! Any advice with this?
Well good luck to everyone else?!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'll be keeping a close eye on this thread today in the hope of lots of good news xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Jen your not out yet as af cramps can be a good sign. Fx xx


----------



## rmsh1

Sam I am totally stalking your chart and you temp has stayed up! Yay!!!


----------



## samanthax

yep :D xx


----------



## alin3boys

Jen ~ i dont normally get af cramps but do get cramps when pg and plenty of wees is a pg sign lol

FC ~ am sure it will be all good hun

samantha ~ i normally get a faint positive on a cheapie begore will go out and buy a dearer one

AFM ~ no idea what happening started cramping on cd 11 along with temp drop,temp went back up on cd 12 with spotting late in evening,had bad cramping in right ovary area and backache,temp shot up agian this morning to 37.00 with light bleeding and cramping still neg tests (but i dont normally cramp with period)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Maybe there was implantation at 10dpo? That would explain the spotting. x


----------



## rmsh1

I have been doing a little research today, about so-called implantation dips. 

The reason I started looking this up is because I use an ovulation microscope every day. Today, at around 5 to 7 dpo (unsure exactly which) I got some ferning, after having nothing since O. 

Ovulation microscopes give you an idea of your oestrogen surges. Around O time, oestrogen surges, but for longer than LH, so can give you a good indication you are going to O soon. So around O time, I got partial ferning, and then one day of full ferning. 

Today when I got ferning after having none since O, I wanted to know why. I have heard a lot of talk on this site about implantation dips - dips in temperature that could indicate implantation has occurred. But after looking things up, it seems most people have a dip around 7 dpo, as there is another oestrogen surge around this time, which would make sense with the partial ferning I saw today. It has nothing to do with implantation. My temp is not accurate today as I have a nasty head cold and suspect I have a minor temperature, but it may have dipped today if it had been accurate. 

Will see if I get any ferning tomorrow, but anyone else know anything about this?


----------



## La Mere

Well, I'm bout to go crazy lol.. my temp stayed up for like two days and now it's gone back down for the past two days.. now on CD23 :flower: stalkers welcome lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

Rmsh that sounds really interesting. I've never heard of that method before. I know they say the dip happens with bfn charts as well but that it's generally a good sign?


----------



## rmsh1

Yeah I think it is a good sign as I think that second surge is meant to help prepare your lining for implantation

I read further and it looks like implantation can cause a dip im temperature too, but most people will just get the dip with that second oestrogen surge.

Glad my microscope is working!


----------



## samanthax

alin3boys - I got the superdrug test.. going to do it on saturday.. :D then get chep wilkos one to put in my TTC book. ( if i get a possitive) 

rmsh1 - I went to the toilet, and i looked in my underwear.. and i had yellow disharge.. and then when i wiped and i had one red spot :D 

I have a pulling pains at the moment.. I hope the sperm has cracked my eggy :D x


----------



## rmsh1

Still sounds good Sam, cant wait for results on Saturday!


----------



## samanthax

Yeah i get the superdrug ?regnancy test are they any good? x


----------



## rmsh1

I have never used them, I just have el cheapo amazon ones, and have only had to use them twice - both BFN of course


----------



## samanthax

sucks :'( x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Right ovary pain for the last 3 days alright


----------



## samanthax

pink - huh?x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

It means i'm going to ovulate soon


----------



## samanthax

oh sorry! x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I've been charting for so long I know the feeling of Ovulation


----------



## Jen_mom24

Still no witch. Cramps gone. Still feel out! X


----------



## rmsh1

Sam, where is todays temp?? I am stalking again


----------



## samanthax

same as yesturday... i hope this don't drop.. you know got till monday/sunday.. I'am tempted to do a test.. (still aint done my morning piss) x


----------



## rmsh1

Yeah do a test!


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Morning ladies...A skimmed over a lot of charts this morning looking good ladies! "you know who" is missing in action, hope she stays gone for 10 months!! I got a huge temp spike this morning. Hope it stays up there. 

so if I ovulated on CD15 she has gone missing...If I ovulated on CD 17 she is do tomorrow. I do have cramps though...Hope they are nothing.


----------



## Jen_mom24

Tested today, got a clear visible pink line DH confirmed its there, i am still not convinced tho as it is a very thin line, i will test again tomorrow with fmu! but fingers crossed!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh congrats Jen and Fingers crossed! Sam your temps are looking great! X


----------



## Jen_mom24

just tested again lol as i couldnt wait and sure enough the same faint line but this is on an ic the first test was just a store brand. 
Oooh excited now and my hubby is over the moon! 
Still not counting it as a definite until i get a strong line....
Talk about getting my hopes up!
good luck everybody =)


----------



## La Mere

Good morning ladies! Congrats Jen & Fingers Crossed!! Haven't temped yet this morning, here's hoping for another spike!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Any pics Jen? Good luck La Mere x


----------



## Jen_mom24

I will try x


----------



## Jen_mom24

https://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab327/13rainbeau/DSC00115.jpg
Argh!!
they look better irl... but can u see it??


----------



## La Mere

I can see it faintly :flower:


----------



## Jen_mom24

brill!!
well as i said its clearer irl and definitely pink. 
Ill try again tomorrow fmu. 
Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Jen I can so see it.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I love this video
Pregnant and I know it


----------



## Jen_mom24

Haha!! Hotpink thats a fab video!!! =D


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow they're definite bfps! Congratulations! X


----------



## Jen_mom24

Thank you, im mega excited!! 
But also still don't quite trust it! 
Cant wait for my fmu!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

So i think we are going to NTNP, no more OPKs they drive me mad, just temping now and going with the flow


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I love this video
> Pregnant and I know it

:rofl: Awesome video!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FngrsCrossed said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> I love this video
> Pregnant and I know it
> 
> :rofl: Awesome video!!!Click to expand...

Yeah, it gave me a good laugh


----------



## Fish&Chips

I want to watch it but it's not working on my phone. Will have to be patient ;-)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Fish&Chips said:


> I want to watch it but it's not working on my phone. Will have to be patient ;-)

You'll enjoy it when your able to watch it.


----------



## La Mere

Well, I got my cross-hairs on FF! Looks like I O'ved on CD19. :dance: So according to FF I am 6DPO! So, tell me what you think, ladies!
And that video is too funny!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I find the video cute but really funny


----------



## lizlovelust

Any idea what my chart is doing? Lol


----------



## rmsh1

lizlovelust said:


> Any idea what my chart is doing? Lol

Hmmm not sure. 

Did you see a Dr today?


----------



## lizlovelust

rmsh1 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Any idea what my chart is doing? Lol
> 
> Hmmm not sure.
> 
> Did you see a Dr today?Click to expand...

Stupd doc said my insurance isnt good there now so i had to reschedule elseware :(


----------



## rmsh1

Hope you get an appointment soon!

AFM, 8dpo, noticed a few things that could be symptoms but might just be thinking about it all too much LOL


----------



## Fish&Chips

Liz it's looking pretty normal at the moment. I'd say you're just waiting to ov now. X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ugh what a week


----------



## Jen_mom24

Hi ladies, I have now taken 5 hpt,s and 1 digi. All BIG FAT POSITIVES! Im pregnant! 
Good luck to everyone whos still waiting I send u lots of baby dust! <3
Fingers crossed for next month everyone who has had a visit from the wicked witch... 
Congratulations to all the BFPers! See u in the 1st trimester forum!! 
Xxxx


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Freakin'-Frackin' lab did a qualitive hcg!! I'll be _____!!! I am so angry! I have to pay out of pocket for the wrong test?! Is it that hard to so something correct?! I told them quantative and they did the opposite!! I called asked the lady for my numbers she says it just says yes or no it was qualitive! I told her that's not what I ordered! She says well if you want quantative you have to get a doctors orders..(sigh) So I guess I make an appointment on Monday...Anyhow she said it was negative. Negative?!

Meanwhile!! :bfp:?!?! Should I trust it? :-k
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120323_125208.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lizlovelust

Id say you are pregnant, too many positives cant be wrong!


----------



## lizlovelust

Fish&Chips said:


> Liz it's looking pretty normal at the moment. I'd say you're just waiting to ov now. X

Think i might actually O sooner this cycle?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Liz it's so early, it's impossible to tell at this stage. 

FX, wow what a big ball of mess! I can't believe your Dr's! Surely you must be pregnant after all those tests? It's such an important test that I can't believe the drs have screwed up so badly! X


----------



## lizlovelust

Is it normal to have sore breasts and weird preasure cramps after your periods already over?


----------



## La Mere

lizlovelust said:


> Is it normal to have sore breasts and weird preasure cramps after your periods already over?

I don't know if it's "normal" but it happens to me sometimes. I did this time anyway and my last period was so long ago I don't really remember.:dohh:


----------



## lizlovelust

La Mere said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Is it normal to have sore breasts and weird preasure cramps after your periods already over?
> 
> I don't know if it's "normal" but it happens to me sometimes. I did this time anyway and my last period was so long ago I don't really remember.:dohh:Click to expand...

Hmm, its just weird cause it hasnt happened to me before.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats Jen


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Fish&Chips said:


> Liz it's so early, it's impossible to tell at this stage.
> 
> FX, wow what a big ball of mess! I can't believe your Dr's! Surely you must be pregnant after all those tests? It's such an important test that I can't believe the drs have screwed up so badly! X

It's actually the lab that my Dr.'s use..they are separate from my Dr.'s office a completely different company. I was told I need Dr.'s orders for quantative. So hopefully I will see him Monday or so. This is just all unbelievable. It's happening to me and I don't believe it!:nope:It's a horror, to think something so simple can be screwed up so bad. Imagine if the had to do a bigger task!! Wow....:wacko:


----------



## WantingABubba

Hey ladies, I'm just NTNP now. Not charting or anything, for now x


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Hi wanting...where have you been lady?! NTNP isn't at all bad...I was going to resort to that in the future. guess we will see how this goes with me. If it turns out well then ok, if not then I am going that route too...STRESS FREE BD'ing!! I even said I was so not going to even use opks, so there was no temptation to mess NTNP up...


----------



## Fish&Chips

How are you wanting? :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Wanting I was just thinking of you this morning and got here and read your still here. How you doing hunni?


----------



## lizlovelust

I think my charts normal so far? not sure! Lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Got my +opk today :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey Hotpink! X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I know thank you soy


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Didn't record it but temp was 96.89 this morning! :S OH MY!! Not good...Not good at all. Nothing to do but wait and see, hopefully nothing will happen.


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hugs: I can't believe you still don't have any answers. Have you done any hpts recently? X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FC :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

AFM- How does my chart look girls?


----------



## Fish&Chips

It's looking good! I would say you're ovulating today. X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

F&C I think so as well.


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Fish&Chips said:


> :hugs: I can't believe you still don't have any answers. Have you done any hpts recently? X

Yes i have been doing them everyday...They come out positive and I can see the line really good on them. Just none this morning. I am calling Dr. this morning, just have to wait until they open at 8 a.m. :wacko: Thats in 20 minutes...logest 20 minutes of my freaking life!!

Usually they wait until you are 6 weeks to pencil you in. Which sucks because if there is a problem then you are doomed! :growlmad: It seems Dr.s here only care about the truly thriving pregnancies, if you start spotting or bleeding then you get placed on the back burner because "there is nothing we can do, it's early in the pregnancy". <-- Yes that is what they will tell you here. :growlmad: Sucks.


----------



## FngrsCrossed

I think your chart looks good too...I was looking at it earlier and it does look like he big O is going to happen today. Thank God it didn't take you 5 extra days to get a +opk and Ov. Omg, I thought I never would. I hate delayed ovulation...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FC I think I'm more relaxed and stress free the last cycle and this one as well.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Any luck FC? To be honest our Dr and hospital is the same. I called the epu when I had spotting and they told me they wouldn't even consider doing anything until 6 weeks. 

I'm so glad you're nice and chilled for this cycle Hotpink. X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Me too F&C


----------



## lizlovelust

My chart is way diff so far than last cycle, not sure if thats good or bad.. lol.

We have turned to NTNP now and im just temping from now on. 

Havent been to the doc yet but i have an app. Set. 

What do you all think of my chart? Its a little weird so far


----------



## Fish&Chips

I think it's look good Liz, much more regular than last cycle. Hopefully this time it'll be much more straight forward. I don't think you've oved yet but it's hard to know so early on. x


----------



## lizlovelust

Thank you! Yea its so much less eratic this cycle so far! Im happy! Lol


----------



## La Mere

what do you thin og my chart ladies?


----------



## Fish&Chips

It's looking good! When are you thinking of testing? X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Charts look good girls


----------



## samanthax

good luck girls! x


----------



## rmsh1

My chart is looking good I think, and I was going to test today, but chickened out. I might just wait til AF is due, I dont like BFNs :(


----------



## samanthax

Girls how are you?

Yesturday I went to the sex clinic too see if they could just confirm me too a midwfie with out going to my GP.. 

anyway I went in signed up etc... and waited.. then i did a wee in them pots... a guy called me in.. (how imbrassing) so i explained it to him like my situation.. this is the bit that will make you laugh

He was showing how to use the test? seriously? I have been trying to concvie for 2 months i have brought loads of POAS i know how to use them.. Anyways me bein nice i just smiled.. he said to me that it will take 5 minutes.. 3 minutes later he said lets check it.. i was like okay.. it was a negative!! 
I was shocked!
in the end i went to tesco's and got a clearblue digital


----------



## rmsh1

Yeah, like I said in the other thread, take that test result to the silly man at the clinic LOL


----------



## Fish&Chips

I have heard their tests are rubbish but that's ridiculous! 

Rmsh1 your chart is looking great. X


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks! No sign of any triphasic curve, but I can still hope!


----------



## rmsh1

Could someone please tell me if they think the cross hairs FF have given me are correct? Could I have O'd a day earlier than FF thinks? If I am 12dpo like FF thinks, then the tiny little bit of spotting I noticed today when I wiped, and the cramps I have today could be late implantation related. But if I am 13dpo, i suspect AF is on her way :(


----------



## Fish&Chips

Tbh I think you may have oved a day earlier however I had spotting just before my af was due so unless af shows it really doesn't mean anything. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## rmsh1

I hope you are right! My temp did not drop like expected this morning if AF really was coming, but I guess it might have dropped by tomorrow morning, I have AF cramps today


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Check my chart out i so O'ed yesterday


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow it couldn't be clearer!


----------



## rmsh1

Yay hotpink!


----------



## lizlovelust

I have the worst gas, so bad that i feel nauseous!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Fish&Chips said:


> Wow it couldn't be clearer!

I know and I'm on a break as well grr


----------



## La Mere

Fish&Chips said:


> It's looking good! When are you thinking of testing? X

 Well, AF is due today but no sign of her other than a tiny bit of cramping, but I have a friend who, (since I'm so busy with packing and getting ready to move) is picking me up a HPT when she comes to visit today... I was thinking about testing tomorrow... but don't know if I can wait that long!!!


----------



## rmsh1

GL La Mere


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck! If you can wait it might be best doing it first thing in the morning as your wee will be more concentrated. x


----------



## La Mere

I'm gonna have to wait. My friend isn't gonna make it today...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Good luck hun


----------



## lizlovelust

Not sure if im Oing right now or not but im super horny, really watery CM, with nauasea, this happened to me before too


----------



## dstrength

Can you add me too? The url for my chart is below! Just joined the community today :)

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: dstrength! 

Sounds promising Liz x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

dstrength said:


> Can you add me too? The url for my chart is below! Just joined the community today :)
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

Welcome :hi:


----------



## La Mere

Welcome, dstrength! :flower:


----------



## rmsh1

lizlovelust said:


> Not sure if im Oing right now or not but im super horny, really watery CM, with nauasea, this happened to me before too

Doesn't sound like anything bad Liz, yay!

When is your dr appointment?


----------



## lizlovelust

App is next week wednesday!


----------



## lizlovelust

My breasts have been super sore all cycle so far and haven't stopped being sore. Sometimes I get a stabbing pain in the right one.

Not sure what to make of this...


----------



## rmsh1

Sore breasts is one thing I rarely suffer with. They never feel any different, no matter what day of my cycle I am on. Maybe they will be sore when I get a BFP?!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I get the same the Liz


----------



## lizlovelust

My temp went a little today, hmmm...


----------



## samanthax

girls im panicing here - 

Im having brown blood with brown CM?


----------



## babybaby2011

samanthax said:


> girls im panicing here -
> 
> Im having brown blood with brown CM?

hi hun congrats on ur bfp . and the brown cud be cos egg implanted . i bled all diff colours with me last pregnany from 4 weeks till bout 25 weeks. try not to worrry hun,, xx


----------



## samanthax

what shall i do go to A+E? Would a test pick up..


----------



## rmsh1

Sam from what I have read it is very common. If it is not red blood it should be fine


----------



## babybaby2011

brown blood is a sign of old blood hun and is very common like rmsh1 said. try to relax and see if it passes as a&e wont do nothing i doubt at this stage x


----------



## samanthax

redish brown really /: x


----------



## rmsh1

I also dont think a doc will do anything at this early stage sorry Sam :(

I think you are fine, but fully understand why you are scared :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

Sam - I agree with the other ladies... as long as it is not red you should be fine. But if you are really worried, I would say go to the doc to see if they are able to do anything to put your mind more at ease. I understand why you are so scared though.

AFM, still no sign of AF. FX'd she stays away.. OH is saying he wants me to wait a little longer before testing since I am only one day late.. But, I so don't know if I can wait!!!


----------



## samanthax

i'm cying my eyes out


----------



## La Mere

:hugs:


----------



## babybaby2011

relax hun and see how it goes as i think that wat hospital will say . but i do understand how u feel as i felt same wen it happened to me . xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> i'm cying my eyes out

Dont cry! Your body is just adjusting to having a sticky bean! How many dpo are you now?


----------



## samanthax

16 i think x


----------



## rmsh1

Its still very early, I was looking it all up today due to my own brown CM, and it really is very common in early pregnancy. 

I think mine really is AF now though as when I last went to the bathroom it has gone more red than brown now :( Stupid AF


----------



## samanthax

so shall i wait till later? and if its all gone then that means everything is okay? x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hugs: Sam I do to think it is Old blood hun.


----------



## samanthax

yeh but why did it go through my underwear? x


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> yeh but why did it go through my underwear? x

Probably also contains some watery CM hun, it wont just be old blood on its own. Your cervix is just keeping itself clean


----------



## Lisa92881

Sam I had some brown spotting last week too. It's totally normal early in the pregnancy, and some girls even get it throughout. Relax and enjoy your bean. :)


----------



## samanthax

thanks girls - I went to the toilet this morning there was a brown blood clott.. but not big enough (grape size) 

I do keep getting mild period pains but they come and go 

when would be a best to test? xx


----------



## rmsh1

Get some ic's Sam, that way it is cheap and you can pee on one every day if you like! I got mine off Amazon, about £4 for 15


----------



## samanthax

Yeah going to wilkos tomorrow to get some.. 

Got a hospital appoiment tomorrow morning at half 8/9ish to do some bloods.. pain is still there but hardly no more... Ive only got up to get a drinkk and for toliet.. so iam resting now.. 
I did had 2 slices off toast this morning couldn't eatt all of it as i felt sick - hope that is a sign 

Im going to the early pregnancy unit tomorrow - has anyone been there? and what do they do? x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Got my fx for you Sam


----------



## samanthax

thanks! really shitting it 

I want a scan done.. so then its there or not.. but they said no point in having that seems its going to be a dot x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hugs: Sam


----------



## lizlovelust

So i think i really did O!


----------



## samanthax

thanks hot pink

Update: 

Checked now.. my panty liner is red spots.. then pink then brown.. 

I wiped a few times 1 there was a stringy pink mucus
2nd there was a blood clott
and 3rd a string pink with a blood clott at the end ( sorry for to much information) 

Im still getting them period cramps. but they aint as bad.. I honstly think i have had a miscarry

less I had twins? I two dips why is there two implation tips?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FX for you Liz


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sam I think it is time to go to the hospital hun just to put your mind at ease


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks hotpink


----------



## samanthax

yeah i want too.. But they wont do anything

Only wait and see what happends or they can't do anything because its too early.. its what the women said to me.. 

I'm screwed! x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your welcome Liz


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sam I say if your not not working to or if you even work go take a nap or something hun.


----------



## samanthax

Just had a nap /: 

I might watch jezza.. 

what do you think it could be? :| x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well, to be honest Sam it could be 4 things

1. just a pregnancy period (a lot of woman have them through out pregnancy sometimes)
2. old blood
3. losing a twin (but one could still be in there)
4. or just a miscarrage 

I'm not trying to scare you it's just that there can be many different things that it could be from.

Thoughts and prayer headed your way.


----------



## rmsh1

Yay Liz, a cycle that makes sense! Hope mine is regular this month

Sam I am sorry this is worrying you so much. It is far too early for a scan, not even a heart beat at this early stage. The only thing you can do right now is an hpt, to see if you are still producing hcg


----------



## La Mere

Sam - :hugs: i'm so sorry this is worrying to much. I hope you get some answers soon. Thoughts, prayers and love coming your way.

AFM: Still no AF. *fingers crossed* The waiting is driving me nuts!! I even made it to the store last night.. got there got all the other stuff I needed and when I got home realized I for got to get HPT's!!


----------



## samanthax

thanks im hoping its a lost twin or a pregnancy with blood in... so many blood clott though im actually thinking it could be a miscarry xx


----------



## lizlovelust

rmsh1 said:


> Yay Liz, a cycle that makes sense! Hope mine is regular this month
> 
> Sam I am sorry this is worrying you so much. It is far too early for a scan, not even a heart beat at this early stage. The only thing you can do right now is an hpt, to see if you are still producing hcg

Thanks! I hope my temp is still up tomorrow, FF should confirm O if it is!


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> thanks im hoping its a lost twin or a pregnancy with blood in... so many blood clott though im actually thinking it could be a miscarry xx

:hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Do you ladies think I really Oed this time?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Liz relax this cycle okay


----------



## lizlovelust

So temp is still elevated today but i guess not enough for FF to say i Oed, countdowntopregnancy says i Oed CD10....

I am relaxed just curious and shocked!


----------



## samanthax

I misscarried x


----------



## Platinumvague

samanthax-:hugs: Very sorry to hear.:hugs: Hearing things like that make me feel sick.My heart goes out to you guys


----------



## lizlovelust

Hey ladies, doc app soon, whats the test, qualitative or what to get the HCG levels? I want to just get one in case!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

So sorry to hear that sam


----------



## Lisa92881

Sam I'm so sorry. Lots of :hugs: 

Liz your temp would be way higher, and consistently high, if you were pregnant. Sorry. :( I mean you could ask for a blood test but there isn't much point.


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay, its just so weird that my breasts have been hurting for the past few weeks and wont stop, like super painful...which is one of the main reasons im going to the doctor


----------



## La Mere

Samanthax - I am so sorry hun. lots of :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

samanthax said:


> I misscarried x

oh my gosh I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sam are you ok? I really hope it's not a miscarriage :hugs: I'm also sorry I wasn't about yesterday to talk to on here as I had brown spotting too and with a few clots. I called the epu and they said they wouldn't see me until at least 6 weeks. I'm really utterly gutted for you and am just praying it's a false alarm. Xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm so not feel so good today girls


----------



## Fish&Chips

What's up Hotpink? X


----------



## samanthax

deffo a misscarry - she took a test and it was negative. :(

good luck girls! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

So sorry xxx


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> I misscarried x

Sam I am soooo sorry!! Hope you are OK, big :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

Hope you are OK too FnC!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm so sorry sam :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Aww im sorry sam!

Afm...

Ff still hasnt given crosshairs but i swear i Oed


----------



## Lisa92881

Liz - Try taking out your first 3 temps while you had AF. That might give you dotted crosshairs.


----------



## lizlovelust

I tried checking disgard for those three, but that didn't work. I'll try just deleting the temps.


----------



## lizlovelust

I took those three temps off and still no crosshairs...hmm...


----------



## Fish&Chips

I wonder if it's because the eggwhite cm is after the drop in temps. Maybe if cd10 was eggwhite it might add them. Alternatively give it a few days and it should add them. X


----------



## samanthax

what does FnC mean?? xx


----------



## lizlovelust

that's one of the girls usernames, fishnchips.


----------



## lizlovelust

oh my gosh so I looked at my FF again and the setting was set to OPK for some reason, so I changed it back to advanced and I got my crosshairs!! YAY


----------



## Lisa92881

lizlovelust said:


> oh my gosh so I looked at my FF again and the setting was set to OPK for some reason, so I changed it back to advanced and I got my crosshairs!! YAY

Haha, I knew it! Nice!


----------



## lizlovelust

Lisa92881 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> oh my gosh so I looked at my FF again and the setting was set to OPK for some reason, so I changed it back to advanced and I got my crosshairs!! YAY
> 
> Haha, I knew it! Nice!Click to expand...

yea, woo, i'm happy! this is the earliest ive ever Oed! I think it's cause I'm been so less stressed and have been happy lately and content!


----------



## samanthax

sorry lol, 

cant wait for my cross hairs xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Liz your chart is looking lovely and normal this cycle! Yey for crosshairs! X


----------



## La Mere

what do y'all think of my chart?


----------



## Fish&Chips

The link to your chart doesn't seem to be working? X


----------



## lizlovelust

Fish&Chips said:


> Liz your chart is looking lovely and normal this cycle! Yey for crosshairs! X

Thanks! Im so glad its finally getting normal


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm going to have a busy week ugh.


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay so huge dip in todays temp! 6DPO, maybe implantation dip???


----------



## Fish&Chips

FX Liz!


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks! Did you get a dip?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FX Liz


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mine went up on 8dpo x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I know Sam had a dip before she got her bfp x


----------



## Platinumvague

lizlovelust said:


> Okay so huge dip in todays temp! 6DPO, maybe implantation dip???

Did you have a doctor appt today? If you did im sure you could ask them what they think


----------



## lizlovelust

So i have ewcm today, really stretchy, heartburn, mild cramping, fatigue....hmmm...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Platinumvague said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Okay so huge dip in todays temp! 6DPO, maybe implantation dip???
> 
> Did you have a doctor appt today? If you did im sure you could ask them what they thinkClick to expand...

This is what I was think myself.


----------



## La Mere

Fish&Chips said:


> The link to your chart doesn't seem to be working? X

 I forgot I changed my name on FF. The link should work now. Please when y'all have a chance, let me know what y'all think.


----------



## Fish&Chips

It's possible you oved on cd23 and your temps are dropping in preparation for af. Have you tested? X


----------



## lizlovelust

Temp went right back up today!!!!! Possible Inplantation dip yesterday im assuming...?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Liz what did your dr say?


----------



## lizlovelust

I went and at the front desk they told me i cant get in cause my insurance has been cancled! Arg im having the worst luck possible! I have to call my insurance today and see whats going on


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh I see. well make the call then.


----------



## lizlovelust

Im going to after work :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Alrighty then. let me know what they say.


----------



## samanthax

Fish&Chips said:


> I know Sam had a dip before she got her bfp x

I had a dip, but i can't remember what dpo it was 

sorry i haven't been online.. 
Being trying to avoid it.. as ill proberly start crying on the girls who have had there bfp.. girl on facebook.. has put a photo off her bump on facebook.. bitch!! 

So now.. I have to wait.. till this cycle.. I do hope I ovulate though x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm sure you will Sam and it's very understandable feeling the way you do. They do say you're more fertile after a mc so fx. 

Liz fx that's an implantation dip. Sounds like you're having trouble with your insurance. We are lucky in this country that it's all paid for by the government. X


----------



## samanthax

im gonna be at it like a rabbit! lol x


----------



## lizlovelust

Fish&Chips said:


> I'm sure you will Sam and it's very understandable feeling the way you do. They do say you're more fertile after a mc so fx.
> 
> Liz fx that's an implantation dip. Sounds like you're having trouble with your insurance. We are lucky in this country that it's all paid for by the government. X

Your lucky! I get mine through the state cause i make such a low amount of money but can still afford the nessecities. One month they say i make too mch money and cancle me then the next they are like oh here is your insurance back! So annoying!


----------



## Fish&Chips

That must be so annoying. We get extra benefits in this country which are means tested and the same thing can happen with that. I know a girl on here who has lost all her benefits whilst they assess her new situation.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

What a day.


----------



## samanthax

bless what happend? x


----------



## lizlovelust

I should really find a new job that gives me health care! Lol, time to look for a new job!


----------



## Fish&Chips

What's up Hotpink? :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Just so tired today


----------



## samanthax

aww, im abit tired too.. trying to get my otherhalf in to bed.. but failing.. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hotpink do you think you oved yesterday?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thats funny sam


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I think I Oed on cd13 and again on cd20


----------



## lizlovelust

gosh I'm so cranky today it's crazy!


----------



## samanthax

Lol least I tried, he went to work at half 7 this morning hopefully i shall get my chance x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope so sam FX for you.


----------



## samanthax

thanks! I wanna try and do it whiles im fertile.. but.. I don't know when my period would be x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Still got my FX for you sam


----------



## samanthax

thank you xx


----------



## rmsh1

You will probably O before me Sam so I will be stalking your chart :)


----------



## lizlovelust

I love my chart this cycle, so easy to read! I just hope my temp starts to rise more


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your most welcome sam.


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA4NDctMS5qcGc.jpg

Anything? I think I have line eye!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Liz I don't think so I see a line veryvery light/faint


----------



## lizlovelust

you do see it too?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yes, I do see it, but wait till 10dpo to test again.


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay I'll do that, I sure hope it's a line! I can see it in real life too, and it came up within the time frame, I sure hope it ends up being a bfp!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FMU works the best though.


----------



## lizlovelust

oh i know, i ust didnt want to waste a frer this morning so i picked up a few dollar ree tests! lol


----------



## lizlovelust

I swear I see something

Green one is OPK, blue one is HPT.

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMAG0855-1.jpg
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMAG0856.jpg


----------



## Fish&Chips

Liz that looks like a bfp to me! Better get your insurance sorted pronto! X


----------



## lizlovelust

Ahh, I don't want to get my hopes up too high, what if it's just line eye?:dohh:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm pretty sure that's a line. Test again with your first wee of the day tomorrow. Sleep well xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Now I can so see the line.


----------



## lizlovelust

Oh man, I sure hope this is a BFP, if it's not im going to be super bummed!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thought I'd pop in and say congrats Liz, that is definitely looking like a bfp to me!


----------



## lizlovelust

aw thanks, i sure hope it is!


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test19700

I posted it on countdowntopregnany.com

you can invert this photo there and for some reason looks more clear as a smaller photo!


----------



## skeet9924

His ladies!! Can I join.. I'm on my first full cycle of charting... Turns out I ovd a week earlier then expected !! I'd love some help
And tips since I'm jousting getting the hang of this


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: and Welcome skeet9924

Any questions will be answered


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: ash. Liz fx for today! 

Speaking of fx I wonder how Fingers crossed is and what happened with her bfp. I hope the silence doesn't mean anything bad. And I hope wanting is getting on ok. 

X


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: skeet! X


----------



## samanthax

that looks like a line to me!


----------



## ginny83

Hope this is it for your Liz x


----------



## rmsh1

Wow Liz I see the line too!! Yay!!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

So my temp went a tad more down and ff took my crosshairs away...what the heck...?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Very strange. Did you do another test?


----------



## lizlovelust

Yea its stark white.... :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

awe, sorry to hear liz


----------



## ginny83

liz was it a couple of tests that you got a very faint line on?

I got very faint lines in IC and even a couple of stark white ICs - but got an easy to see line on a FRER

maybe try a FRER?


----------



## lizlovelust

It was one test that the line was on :(,

I guess ill try a frer in a couple days


----------



## ginny83

oh might be an evap then - hope not though!!

I got very faint lines that looked like the one you got, but they appeared on quite a few tests. Thinking about it now you probably wouldn't get an evap on lots of tests in a row.

Hope the FRER gives you a nice clear BFP!


----------



## rmsh1

Awwww well fingers crossed for you Liz!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'll keep my fingers crossed too. xx


----------



## samanthax

good luck x


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks ladies, im a bit down. I feel defeated!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sure that's understandable. To be honest it's still very early. You're only 9dpo and tests (even the same brand) carry different amounts of dye. Don't rule yourself out yet and let's all just keep our fingers crossed that your temp shoots back up and you get a nice line tomorrow. xx


----------



## samanthax

ill be thinking of you; 

i started using the ovulation strip; got a faint line :D x


----------



## lizlovelust

Ovulation strips usually always have. Lines sam, they are only positive once the test line is as dark or darker than the control. Keep using them! Best time to do them is in the early afternoon! They never work well for me though, they hate me! Lol. 

I hope you get your pos opk soon!


Afm....

My crosshairs are gone, i was so sad and still am sad!


----------



## samanthax

Thank you; 
Yeah.. got a sad exciteed though lol going to take another at 2pm
Hopefully it will get darker
I want a april baby now :)
x


----------



## lizlovelust

So crosshairs are back, i think im going to hold off on testing until af is due or late


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Liz that sound good to me


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good plan Liz x


----------



## samanthax

good luck! xx 

Morning! :flower: 

How is everyone? 

I'm feeling okay/ish.. My otherhalf is in the dog house at the moment.. he promised me that we will have sex.. but he fell asleep... so he was on the sofa! mwahahaha

Shocked that it has been a week already! x


----------



## rmsh1

Haha Sam

My OH was supposed to perform last night too, but he was too drunk! LOL So we BD this morning instead, but I know I do not ovulate this early so that is OK. We are doing SMEP this cycle again, and OH started taking zinc, so let's see what this cycle brings! Currently on CD10, dont expect to O til CD20 at earliest.....


----------



## samanthax

lol, so was my otherhalf he was abit drunk too Lol x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How you girls doing?

My temps are drivin me mad though


----------



## samanthax

why is that hot-pink?

im doing well bored x


----------



## La Mere

WEll, ladies, dreaded AF came yesterday morning. :cry: Fx'd for this next cycle


----------



## lizlovelust

my temp is still up today!


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> lol, so was my otherhalf he was abit drunk too Lol x

Hahaha! My OH was a bit hung over this morning, and that normally means incomplete BDing for us, but he managed! Maybe the zinc helps :winkwink:


----------



## rmsh1

lizlovelust said:


> my temp is still up today!

Yay Liz! FX for you hun


----------



## lizlovelust

yea im happy


----------



## rmsh1

Hotpink_Mom said:


> How you girls doing?
> 
> My temps are drivin me mad though

I'm sorry hot pink :( I can't really see that you have ovulated at all, but I am not particularly good at charting


----------



## rmsh1

La Mere said:


> WEll, ladies, dreaded AF came yesterday morning. :cry: Fx'd for this next cycle

FX La Mere, stupid AF!!!


----------



## rmsh1

lizlovelust said:


> yea im happy

It's nice to see a chart that makes sense huh? I was pretty happy with how mine ended up looking last cycle, made sense


----------



## lizlovelust

mine makes so much more sense this cycle than last cycle! I'm super happy about that


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:dust: to all


----------



## samanthax

aww bless ya! I really want to ovulate! x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Me too sam nothing so far this darn cycle cd26 for me


----------



## lizlovelust

I think my chart is looking good still?


----------



## PBLover2

Popping in to chime in.... I've been stalking lately. 

Liz I think your chart still looks good. No recent temp drops so that's a good sign! Good luck!


----------



## La Mere

rmsh1 said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> WEll, ladies, dreaded AF came yesterday morning. :cry: Fx'd for this next cycle
> 
> FX La Mere, stupid AF!!!Click to expand...

Thanks, hun


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Grr, I'm been so darn moody today ladies


----------



## lizlovelust

Ive been super moody too, snapping about everything! My temps have still been up, so fx!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I know DH is like are you PMSing your what


----------



## mialee

You can add mine. 

Here it is.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c10b9//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: and welcome mialee.. Your also Added hun.


----------



## lizlovelust

BFN today, now im feeling doubtful...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sorry liz for the bfn fx for you hun


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hugs: Liz. Xx


----------



## samanthax

I don't think im going to ovualate till next month x


----------



## rmsh1

I don't know Sam, finally today your temps are not doing the whole zigzag thing today, maybe they are evening out now. Just keep temping and keep and eye on your cm :)

Oh and of course keep BDing :happydance:


----------



## samanthax

yeah lol, i took a opk yesturday and the line has faded so im guessing im out x


----------



## rmsh1

way too early to say you are out! You might be a bit delayed this cycle, but I wouldn't say out. maybe dont use the OPKs until you get watery cm, and keep temping of course


----------



## samanthax

hmm yeah true xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

PMA girl.


----------



## lizlovelust

My temp went down .1 today, im feeling defeated.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

It will be alright Liz


----------



## lizlovelust

I dont feel like af is coming though, no af symptoms...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope that's a good sign


----------



## samanthax

liz that looks good; have a look at my chart on the 26th febuary.. 
Its same as mine xx


----------



## lizlovelust

samanthax said:


> liz that looks good; have a look at my chart on the 26th febuary..
> Its same as mine xx

You had a BFP then didnt you??


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sam the opk might have previously picked up pregnancy hormones so don't worry about it getting fainter. 

Liz, you're not out yet hun. Xx


----------



## La Mere

Liz- I think your chart still looks good, hun... :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks ladies, i sure hope i get my bfp!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FX for you Liz


----------



## La Mere

Fx'd for you, Liz!


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks, my LP is usually 15 days, so two more days and I guess we'll find out?


----------



## samanthax

Yeah thats when i had my BFP liz x


----------



## rmsh1

Still looks good Liz!
Sam, your temps are definitely getting more stable


----------



## samanthax

yeah im hoping that iether today or tomorrow ill be ovulating.. the test looked a tad darker yesturday  it was darker at the bottom then faded at the top.. x


----------



## rmsh1

You should post pics of your OPKs so we can all stare at them LOL


----------



## samanthax

Hold on i will! xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I think O'ed the other day my temp are going up again fx


----------



## lizlovelust

My temp went up again! 14DPO!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Did you test Liz?


----------



## samanthax

test!


----------



## lizlovelust

No i didnt this morning, i will tomorrow if af doesnt show


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Morning ladies...I hope all of you are doing well, and those that are testing already, :dust: for you bfp! My fingers are definitely crossed for all of you lovely ladies!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FC, Haven't seen you for a while. How you been girly?


----------



## PBLover2

Woohoo Liz!!! Fx'd!


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks, i hope i get my bfp tomorrow morning!


----------



## samanthax

Ooo im excited now :D 

Ive just done a pee and i used OPK.. ill take a photo.. when its abit clearer.. 
and ill do a compare with the other three and tell me what you think?

For some odd reason i keep getting heartburn still? and im reallly tired x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sam maybe you should take a HPT


----------



## samanthax

These are my OPK test ive done in the last three days: 

The one with the three strips.. 
top one: sunday
middle: monday
bottom: today

and the one on its own is from today


Hot-pink. tbh im to scared too.. the test at the hospital had only one line and that was it /: xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sam hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## samanthax

thanks what so do you think? it could be?x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your LH is get higher Sam


----------



## lizlovelust

Im having loads of ewcm, not very stretchy but somewhat cloudy, and i mean lots of it! Im 14DPO


----------



## rmsh1

Hot pink, FX your temps keep going up!

Liz, yours is still looking good too, cant wait to see your test tomorrow morning!

Sam, those OPKs are getting darker, hope you O soon, get that OH in bed hehe


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope so rmsh


----------



## rmsh1

I spent today with my friend, her two year old and her one month old. She said it took her 10 months to get pregnant with her second, and it only happened when she finally relaxed and allowed herself to drink a large amount! LOL She was always a big drinker, but cut right back while TTC, then after 9 months she thought she would just allow herself to drink like she used to, and bang, BFP! Might go get myself a glass of wine...... :drunk:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That is how I was with me first I may try that again then :rofl:


----------



## rmsh1

It was nice chatting but at the same time hard because we are not telling anyone we are TTC. There were moments I was tempted to tell her, but no, ultimately I do not want anyone knowing just yet *sigh*


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your chart is looking really good as well


----------



## lizlovelust

Im feeling a little hopefull! I hope my temp is still up in the morning!


----------



## rmsh1

My chart is just doing it's pre-O thing. Nothing exciting! No ferning yet, which is my first sign that I might O soon and should start using OPKs


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FX for you rmsh


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi ladies. I am here, reading and routing for you all. I'm just feeling quite ill so am struggling to post. Good luck everyone. 

Fc, nice to see you back but sorry to see little beany didn't stick :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Hope to see you back F&C get some rest you need it hun


----------



## babybaby2011

hi all wat u all think of me chart in the pic. ignore me sig one as i done new acoount on ff lol.. i got really bad pains today like af due bt to early for her and bit mucus too . ty in advance x
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 58.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lizlovelust

so I caved in and did an IC, BFN.... I'm so sad...


----------



## babybaby2011

lizlovelust said:


> so I caved in and did an IC, BFN.... I'm so sad...

sorry hun and dont give up hope as ur stil in till af shows xx


----------



## lizlovelust

AF is due tomorrow, I normally get mild cramps for a few days before she shows but none as of yet!


----------



## babybaby2011

hope thats a good sign xx


----------



## lizlovelust

here's my IC https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test20559

I really want to use my FRER but also don't want to waste it incase AF shows up tomorrow...ugh!


----------



## babybaby2011

id keep it and use it maybe tomoz or next day xx


----------



## lizlovelust

It's so tempting!


----------



## La Mere

FX'd Hotpink, rmsh and Liz!!


----------



## lizlovelust

So countdowntopregnany.com as a new calculator to tell you when you will most likely have implantation, and it said 9DPO for me and I had a dip at 9DPO! oh goodness I hope I get a bfp tomorrow


----------



## lizlovelust

it also says the earliest for me to take a HPT would be around April 9th at the very very earliest, and it's the 10th so that could be why it would still be negative....? I hope I get a positive!


----------



## lizlovelust

I just went to the bathroom and there was a stringy stretchy peice of CM with a streak of light pink in it.....what could this be? It's not AF.


----------



## Platinumvague

Liz could be a late IB.Mine wasn't stringy but it was pink


----------



## lizlovelust

ive been having so much cm lately its insane!


----------



## Platinumvague

I also had a ton of white/watery CM...but I would get that too when AF was near.Its hard to say.I didn't tempt so I don't have any input on your chart.Its a waiting game.Good luck to you!


----------



## lizlovelust

thanks i hope i get my bfp tomorrow!


----------



## samanthax

rmsh1 said:


> Hot pink, FX your temps keep going up!
> 
> Liz, yours is still looking good too, cant wait to see your test tomorrow morning!
> 
> Sam, those OPKs are getting darker, hope you O soon, get that OH in bed hehe


Lol, Im trying to get him in bed at least once everyday :D x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope it IB and not AF liz


----------



## lizlovelust

Temp went down a little but no af.


----------



## lizlovelust

I did do an ic hpt but forgot to look At it before i left for work.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Did you test today Liz?


----------



## lizlovelust

Yea but forgot to look at it before i left for work lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh thats not good


----------



## lizlovelust

Yea, oops! At least i didnt get af yet!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Hope she don't show


----------



## lizlovelust

I keep feeling like i wet my pants so i go to the bathroom and its just cm!


----------



## lizlovelust

Can sleeping with your mouth open make your temp lower?


----------



## lizlovelust

Just read about it and yea mouth breathing due to a cold will lower your bbt! So that explains why my temp went down! Yay for no af too!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I was going to yes it will lower your temp, but you read on it.


----------



## lizlovelust

Ah so maybe im still in? No Af and no Af symptoms, it does keep feeling like i wet myself so i check and its just loads of cm....so weird


----------



## samanthax

good signs


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks, im so insanley gasy today too.


----------



## samanthax

pitty you cant go home to check :( x


----------



## lizlovelust

Yea, ugh! And i have things to do right after work so i wont get home until tonight! Oh well theres always tomorrow morning too if af stays away!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FX for you Liz still


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

DP


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Should I call this a Pos or no 

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120411102058.jpg


----------



## PBLover2

Doesn't look quite positive yet Hotpink.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

PB thanks


----------



## lizlovelust

Im having weird pinch pains in my abdomen, they like shoot down my thigh... Is that normal? Lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm not sure Liz call the hospital and talk to one of the baby center nurses about what your having.


----------



## lizlovelust

Im sure they get enough TTC crazy ladies calling all the time lol.ill wait it out and see


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your right I call all the time.. lol


----------



## skeet9924

hotpink- that opk doesnt look positive yet, but should be turning that way any time now!! Get lots of bd in!!!


----------



## skeet9924

ugh it cant be a good sign that my chart is almost identical to last month :(


----------



## babybaby2011

ur charts r simular . dont no much bout that sorry hun .. gl xx 

and my chart is same as last month > tested and got neg . does any one think me charts looks good for preg still ty all


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I like to move it, move it.. lol


----------



## rmsh1

lizlovelust said:


> I did do an ic hpt but forgot to look At it before i left for work.

What did this look like when you got home Liz??


----------



## samanthax

morning 
hows everyone x


----------



## babybaby2011

morning all. could any one pop to preg gallery and have look at me test i done today as im really not sure if it faint line or my eyes pleasee ty all xx


----------



## samanthax

ill check for you xx


----------



## skeet9924

babybaby2011 said:


> morning all. could any one pop to preg gallery and have look at me test i done today as im really not sure if it faint line or my eyes pleasee ty all xx

I can't find it.. Can u post the link ? 

Afm: I had a huge dip in my chart today.. Not sure if af is going ti sneak up on me early.. :shrug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Okay liz, What did your test look like when you got home? Are you testing again this morning?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yay, I got my Cross Hairs this morning


----------



## lizlovelust

Bfn this morning along with a temp drop :(


----------



## rmsh1

Sorry Liz :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hugs: Liz sorry to hear hunni.


----------



## skeet9924

Sorry Liz :(


----------



## lizlovelust

Still no af though, but if i was pregnant hpt would have at least something so i suppose im out


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FX for you liz your not out til AF shows


----------



## lizlovelust

Its weird as i have soooo much CM right now, some of it is even a bit stretchy, its really clear.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hotpink, your chart is looking so much more stable now you've oved. Yey to cross hairs!


----------



## skeet9924

I agree your chart looks a lot better!!


Any opinions on my chart ??? Anyone??


----------



## Fish&Chips

Looks like an early drop in temps. Fingers crossed it's an implantation dip. X


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!! Af isn't due until Monday .. My lp is 13 days.. And by looking at my chart it doesn't look like ff messed up on my Ov date


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you girl


----------



## babybaby2011

how long after implant dip wud pos show ? think i asked b4 but forgot xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

babybaby like 2/3 day you can start testing now


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sometimes only 2 days x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

F&C how the pregnacy going hun?


----------



## aanch

Add Me.. TTC 1st baby since 3 months.. Cycle is 29 days & CD 16..


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

aanch :hi: and Welcome, but I'll need your chart URL first.


----------



## rmsh1

I dont see my name on the first page, can you add me please?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

rmsh1 said:


> I dont see my name on the first page, can you add me please?

Sorry about that hun, I probably missed when you asked to be added and that is sometime ago now. Added


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Okay ladies we have 100 ladies charts now let start see some :bfp:


----------



## sharnw

Hi hotpink, Im back :D

Look at this horrible HORRIBLE blue dye test :[
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Awe shern sorry for the mean blue dye test, but Yay your back.


----------



## sharnw

:D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I missed you


----------



## lizlovelust

FRER photos

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test20881
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test20882

?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm not to sure Liz


----------



## sharnw

Hotpink_Mom Hehehe miss you on here too :flow: 

How is everyone :) liz GL


----------



## lizlovelust

:dohh:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

If AF not here by Sat test again Liz


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Shern I got me cross hairs this morning :happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

It's so weird that AF isn't here still. I also just used my last FRER, ugh! I've never had a 16 day LP before, and I have no signs of AF


----------



## sharnw

Yes I seen that yay for CH!! :D


----------



## Lisa92881

Liz are you sure you ovulated? Cause to me it doesn't look definite. :shrug: I know you took out those few high temps at the beginning of your cycle too. Did you ever have your dr appt??


----------



## lizlovelust

No, stupid insurance keeps messing everything up for me! They cancled my insurance cause i "make too much money" this month, so stupid! I'm trying to get it back up and running.


----------



## Platinumvague

lizlovelust said:


> No, stupid insurance keeps messing everything up for me! They cancled my insurance cause i "make too much money" this month, so stupid! I'm trying to get it back up and running.

Have you ever tried going to a clinic? I used to have a CAPS card which my copay was based on income.Even when I was making over $3000 a month I could still use it.Not sure how much you make..If anything you could try for one.They might even give you a blood test for free depending on where you go


----------



## lizlovelust

what is a CAPS card?


----------



## Platinumvague

lizlovelust said:


> what is a CAPS card?

Do you have any low income clinics there? Im sure there is..there everywhere.Its basically a card they give you with a percentage written on it that you would pay for an appointment. All I had to do was bring ID,proof of address,and a pay stub.The most I've ever paid for a visit was $20 and that was including blood tests.


----------



## lizlovelust

oh wow, where do you live? I could really use that!


----------



## Platinumvague

lizlovelust said:


> oh wow, where do you live? I could really use that!

Colorado.But I know most low income clinics have them.I'd start with googling visiting nurses association and go from there

https://vnaa.org/vnaa/g/?H=HTML/Find_a_VNA_map.html


----------



## lizlovelust

thanks so much!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

In my town we have a free clinic for pregnancy and one for tho how can't aford a co pay


----------



## sharnw

I have my best friends baby shower to go to at the end of the month AGHHH

Dont know what to buy :/

She has a 2 year old dd already

She's having a baby boy this time.. Any ideas???


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Diapers and wipes and a few clothing/outfits.


----------



## sharnw

Thanks hotpink


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your friend will most like need the diapers and wipes more than any thing, but clothing is a need as well. you got to post pics of the outfits though. Me and Baby clothing are like Awe.


----------



## sharnw

Hehehe of course i will! 
I got a big gewy spot in my heart for little tiny booties :) :)


----------



## rmsh1

Hotpink_Mom said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> I dont see my name on the first page, can you add me please?
> 
> Sorry about that hun, I probably missed when you asked to be added and that is sometime ago now. AddedClick to expand...

That's ok, thanks for adding :)


----------



## rmsh1

Liz, those pics look negative to me :( Doesn't mean you are out though, not until AF arrives, just keep temping and see what happens. FX

Sharnw, I got my friends little newborn some lovely outfits and muslin cloths. I love baby shopping!


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls  
how is everyone?

Very happy girl this morning
I think im ovulating today and we dtd this morning.. so im a happy bunny haha
xx


----------



## rmsh1

Where are your OPK pics Sam?? hehe


----------



## samanthax

these are from monday and sunday ad saturday i think xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

4dpo for me and oh man my bbs are hurting


----------



## lizlovelust

CD27 17DPO no sign of AF, temp went up again


----------



## skeet9924

Sam are those opk or hpt?? If it's hpt congrats!!! 

Arm: you ladie should check out my chart.. After the dip yesterday my temps shot up!! Lol now I want to hurry up to go back to bed to see what my temps are tomorrow :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Maybe that dip was a late IB liz


----------



## lizlovelust

Oh man, well if so its a very late IB, i hope it is though!


----------



## Fish&Chips

So far so good Hotpink. Feeling pretty lousy but as long as tomorrow's scan goes well it will all be worth it. I've lost 9lbs so far due to morning sickness. X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yeah, morning sickness will do that to you, But it's also a good sigh bean is still there.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FX liz


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks its so weird being 17DPO and no AF and no BFP still


----------



## samanthax

opk :( xx


----------



## skeet9924

Oh ok lol


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> opk :( xx

I am not even ready to use OPKs yet, please please please let me cycle be shorter this time


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I got 16opk left and thats all for now


----------



## sharnw

Oh thank f*** for a rise lol. Sorry for kind of swaring...

Hi ladies :)


----------



## rmsh1

Looking good so far sharnw!!


----------



## samanthax

Im goong to take a OPK now.. 
Problem is: I'm worried because I have hold my urine in for a couple of hours. won't effect it would it?x


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> Im goong to take a OPK now..
> Problem is: I'm worried because I have hold my urine in for a couple of hours. won't effect it would it?x

The longer you hold it, the better


----------



## samanthax

Ahh sweet! I thought it was an opasit to a pregnancy test x


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> Ahh sweet! I thought it was an opasit to a pregnancy test x

Nope you are supposed to hold it for as long as possible, and lower your water intake for two hours beforehand


----------



## samanthax

rmsh1 said:


> samanthax said:
> 
> 
> Ahh sweet! I thought it was an opasit to a pregnancy test x
> 
> Nope you are supposed to hold it for as long as possible, and lower your water intake for two hours beforehandClick to expand...


what you mean lower your water intake? /: x


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samanthax said:
> 
> 
> Ahh sweet! I thought it was an opasit to a pregnancy test x
> 
> Nope you are supposed to hold it for as long as possible, and lower your water intake for two hours beforehandClick to expand...
> 
> 
> what you mean lower your water intake? /: xClick to expand...

Dont drink much, so your urine is not diluted


----------



## samanthax

hmm im thinking im out tbh :( x


----------



## rmsh1

Post a pic, then we can see how dark it is


----------



## lizlovelust

Sam you need to take your temp at the same time every day, you have lots of open circles, this could make your chart less accurate.


----------



## samanthax

yeahh.. although its better then last time i done it.. i must say xx


----------



## rmsh1

I am lucky, even on the weekends, my internal clock wakes me around 5.30am, so easy for me to take temp then. OH gets mad as I cant just turn the thermometre off, and go back to sleep. I have to see the temp to see if it is really off track and I have to take it again. LOL So i turn the light on really briefly to read the temp then go straight back to sleep ;)


----------



## lizlovelust

here's my HPT from today, I still don't think I see anything

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test20999


----------



## rmsh1

I dont see anything either Liz :(


----------



## lizlovelust

im so confused!


----------



## Lisa92881

Have you been doing OPKs too? I really don't think you ovulated. :shrug:


----------



## lizlovelust

No I stopped using OPKs after they failed me last cycle.


----------



## rmsh1

I really think you should get BDing again Liz, as you may not have ovulated


----------



## skeet9924

Sorry Liz.. I don't see anything :( keep bding!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hmm. Well hang in there. :hugs: But it looks to me like there's no clear temp shift, so you haven't ovulated....so keep BDing!! :)


----------



## skeet9924

It's so crazy looking at other peoples charts.. And seeing their different temps.. Mine always seem so low compared to others


----------



## lizlovelust

My temps were always so high coming off BCPs and they have gradually lowered each cycle.


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks ladies.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Maybe the other girl are right liz you may not really O'ed


----------



## lizlovelust

aw poo :(


----------



## silmarien

add me too?
 



Attached Files:







mychart-108359-41257.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## silmarien

lizlovelust said:


> My temps were always so high coming off BCPs and they have gradually lowered each cycle.

Same thing is happening to me! When I spiked, it was a 98.6, then next day 99.5! And I got a 99.3 today! What's with these almost-fever temps?!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

silmarien I need your chart URL hun


----------



## Betheney

oh add me to the list please!

I don't bother temping until late as you can see on my chart. The first 2 weeks of temps are useless to me. My temp never hits above 36.5 unless i've ovulated so i try to start temping day 12 and once it's above 36.5 looks like Ov has happened. So according to my chart i have probably Ov'd yesterday as i had my first temp shift today. 

first month using preseed. God knows how many while on soy isoflavones.


----------



## silmarien

Hotpink_Mom said:


> silmarien I need your chart URL hun

Oops, sorry. Here it is: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/my-account/bbt_chart.php?cycleid=108359

Hope that works!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

silmarien said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> silmarien I need your chart URL hun
> 
> Oops, sorry. Here it is: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/my-account/bbt_chart.php?cycleid=108359
> 
> Hope that works!Click to expand...

This URL won't work you may have to get an FF chart going as well


----------



## samanthax

Im a happy bunny :D x


----------



## babybaby2011

samanthax said:


> Im a happy bunny :D x

hi hun hows u xx


----------



## samanthax

im okay thanks hun how are you?
x


----------



## babybaby2011

samanthax said:


> im okay thanks hun how are you?
> x

im ok hun . going on clomid in few days . see if that does job lol. and ordered me softcups today lol. u got pos ovulation test today u shud o in next 2 days xx


----------



## samanthax

urgh thats long!

i thought it was my luck today :( 
x


----------



## babybaby2011

samanthax said:


> urgh thats long!
> 
> i thought it was my luck today :(
> x

it cud be yeah xx


----------



## samanthax

problem is im not with my otherhalf in two days time :( I just hope my fertility window is with my otherhalf x


----------



## samanthax

your chart looks good too! x


----------



## babybaby2011

samanthax said:


> problem is im not with my otherhalf in two days time :( I just hope my fertility window is with my otherhalf x

i think ur cover it with in time xx


samanthax said:


> your chart looks good too! x

ty hun aint tested since other day i mite do test today or tomoz if nothing then on to clomid .. xx


----------



## samanthax

aww good luck edited my chart

because i started to get ovulation pains.. yesturday and it looks like im 1dpo LOL x


----------



## babybaby2011

samanthax said:


> aww good luck edited my chart
> 
> because i started to get ovulation pains.. yesturday and it looks like im 1dpo LOL x

ok lol did u do o test day 15? xx


----------



## samanthax

yeh i did but i can't remember what it was.. i have thursday.. though x


----------



## babybaby2011

samanthax said:


> yeh i did but i can't remember what it was.. i have thursday.. though x

i think u cud of ovulated day 15 . but not 100 percent hun xx


----------



## samanthax

hmm people are saying that.. If i did.. we haven't dtd as much... so im out x


----------



## babybaby2011

samanthax said:


> hmm people are saying that.. If i did.. we haven't dtd as much... so im out x

did u dtd over last couple days hun xx


----------



## samanthax

we did yesturday morning.. 
we didn't on thursday or wednesday 
but we did on saturday
x


----------



## babybaby2011

samanthax said:


> we did yesturday morning..
> we didn't on thursday or wednesday
> but we did on saturday
> x

hope the fri caught it or pos sat x


----------



## samanthax

same, i checked my CM
its high
and eggwhite 
x


----------



## samanthax

but wouldn't i get my Cross hairs?x


----------



## samanthax

oh girls! i had a pink spot in my panty liner :| x


----------



## babybaby2011

samanthax said:


> but wouldn't i get my Cross hairs?x

have u tried putting a fake high temp in ff to seeif it will give u crosshairs ? xx


----------



## babybaby2011

samanthax said:


> oh girls! i had a pink spot in my panty liner :| x

could be due to ovulation xx


----------



## samanthax

what day? and how high x


----------



## babybaby2011

samanthax said:


> what day? and how high x

try 36.7 or 36.8 for sun and mon and see wat ff does xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sam you may get your HC tomorrow


----------



## La Mere

Good morning, ladies. Would y'all mind taking a peek at my chart?


----------



## Lisa92881

La Mere said:


> Good morning, ladies. Would y'all mind taking a peek at my chart?

Still too early to be able to tell much from it. :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

It's too early to tell right now hun


----------



## samanthax

well im at home now
not going to Bding or temping left it at his :( x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

You need to get one for your place as well hun


----------



## samanthax

i now but its a sunday tomorrow no one will be open x


----------



## Betheney

2nd day of temp rise for me so no more BD and into the 2ww and on 2dpo

<3


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Fx for you Betheney


----------



## Betheney

i know mine are crossed!! i'm so sick of having sex it better not end in a BFN.


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test21141

Anything?

The top test is from yesterday, bottom one is two days ago.


----------



## fertiliciousx

Hiya, I'm new to the forum. ttc #1 for 11 months. I am very new to charting as well...(only on my current ongoing cycle 47 days and still counting) please can you add me..thanks very much

:dust:


----------



## samanthax

what shall I do? about the temping x


----------



## Fish&Chips

What do you mean Sam? If you don't have a thermometer there's not much you can do unfortunately. :hugs:


----------



## samanthax

I know, i really need the otherhalf here so we can bd lol x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

My cross hairs are gone :(


----------



## Betheney

Samantha, unfortunately you'll just have to temp when you get the BBT thermometre back. I had a cycle where i left it at home and unfortunately we Ov'd while it was gone but it was very obvious. see the big gap in the middle and then the big temp rise. SUCKED! i didn't bother taking any more temps after that because it was obvious we'd missed it.

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/chart.jpg

you could try with a regular thermometer i guess, depends how big your shift usually is. Mine is usually 36.2 pre ov and 36.6 post ov so a thermometer that only went to 1 decimal place wouldn't be the best but it would be better than nothing.

But if your temp slowly climbs after Ov or if your temps are usually erratic or if there isn't must of a big shift then it probably wouldn't work


----------



## samanthax

I keep getting a pulling pain in my uterus x


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test21141

Anything?

The top test is from two days ago, bottom one is three days ago. took these photos yesterday.


----------



## samanthax

Betheney said:


> Samantha, unfortunately you'll just have to temp when you get the BBT thermometre back. I had a cycle where i left it at home and unfortunately we Ov'd while it was gone but it was very obvious. see the big gap in the middle and then the big temp rise. SUCKED! i didn't bother taking any more temps after that because it was obvious we'd missed it.
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/chart.jpg
> 
> you could try with a regular thermometer i guess, depends how big your shift usually is. Mine is usually 36.2 pre ov and 36.6 post ov so a thermometer that only went to 1 decimal place wouldn't be the best but it would be better than nothing.
> 
> But if your temp slowly climbs after Ov or if your temps are usually erratic or if there isn't must of a big shift then it probably wouldn't work

Thank-you; the only temometer thing i do have is one off them where you put it in your forhead xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Liz stop testing for a few days


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Nevermind I forgot to adjust my temp from yesterday and I got my CH back


----------



## skeet9924

Hotpink- glad to hear your crosshairs are back!! 

Afm: tomorrow should be temp drop day.. Let's see what they are!!


----------



## samanthax

i have two pink spots in my underwear lol? x


----------



## skeet9924

I bet it's ov spotting!! That's a great sign of fertility!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Oh man have I been exhausted, I've done nothing the past three days but wake up eat a little something, and sleep!


----------



## Betheney

I have crosshairs! YAY! 3DPO


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yay for CH's Betheney


----------



## lizlovelust

Oh man, its storming here! over 120 torandos across Iowa, kansas, and oklahoma and now the storms have pushed up here to minnesota! two confirmed torandos west of me a few hoursa go!


----------



## skeet9924

Oh wow Liz!! Stay safe!!


----------



## lizlovelust

I am, it sure is loud though! Lots of llightening!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm here in Missouri so yeah It's storming here as well


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh and a tornato hit a mile away from us about two hours ago been out of the storm shelter 30mins now.


----------



## lizlovelust

oh geeze hot pink, be careful!


----------



## skeet9924

Omg that is so freaky!! Be careful ladies!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

We are safe, but the thing is I'm always the last one to get in there because letting my furbaby out of there pins


----------



## Platinumvague

lizlovelust said:


> Oh man have I been exhausted, I've done nothing the past three days but wake up eat a little something, and sleep!

Next time you test use a digital..that way there won't be any line guessing.And DO NOT open it.They have lines no matter what.Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yikes, glad you ladies are ok following the storms. X


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies.. My temp dropped to cover line right on schedule.. On to another month of ttc


----------



## Betheney

sorry Skeet.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

My temp went back up


----------



## lizlovelust

My temp skyrocketed.... Weeiirrdd


----------



## Betheney

either it's triphasic and you're a preggo eggo or you're only just ovulating now.


----------



## samanthax

girls; im a happy bunny.. OH is coming to give me my temping thing and my profilo! x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yay for temping sam lol


----------



## samanthax

happy bunny.. :D x


----------



## lizlovelust

I think i may buy a digi and test in the am with it


----------



## samanthax

And i got my CH! x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yay for CG sam


----------



## lizlovelust

I figured out why I didn't have crosshairs last cycle, I took off that positive OPK on CD29 and i got the crosshairs where they are supposed to be. I don't think it was actually a positive anywyas, I think t was dark cause af was arriving. 

So seeng as what my temp are normally when I O, I'm pretty sure FF is right about the time I Oed this cycle!


----------



## Betheney

lizlovelust said:


> I figured out why I didn't have crosshairs last cycle, I took off that positive OPK on CD29 and i got the crosshairs where they are supposed to be. I don't think it was actually a positive anywyas, I think t was dark cause af was arriving.
> 
> So seeng as what my temp are normally when I O, I'm pretty sure FF is right about the time I Oed this cycle!

Did you take your temp the same time this cycle compared to your last cycles? or were your last cycles like 5am and this one like 6am or 7am?

Have you had a 20day LP before? That's so crazy long!! I don't know anyone with such a long LP without being pregnant. When did you last take a HPT? TEST! TEST! TEST!


----------



## La Mere

I know its still early.. but what do y'all think of my chart so far?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

It's still to early to tell anything right now La Mere


----------



## Betheney

La Mere said:


> I know its still early.. but what do y'all think of my chart so far?

I don't really know what to say. You know it's too early so there's not really anything to say except... your chart resembles the early stage of a cycle...


----------



## Lisa92881

Liz I think a 20 day LP is pretty much unheard of. I know I've said it already but I dont think you ovulated. Theres no clear cut temp shift, which is always visible even when your temps fluctuate a bit. Have you spent much time on FF searching other charts? That would give you an idea what I mean. 

BUT your spike today is promising, maybe you are just ovulating now. Stay hopeful and keep BDing!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Betheney said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I figured out why I didn't have crosshairs last cycle, I took off that positive OPK on CD29 and i got the crosshairs where they are supposed to be. I don't think it was actually a positive anywyas, I think t was dark cause af was arriving.
> 
> So seeng as what my temp are normally when I O, I'm pretty sure FF is right about the time I Oed this cycle!
> 
> Did you take your temp the same time this cycle compared to your last cycles? or were your last cycles like 5am and this one like 6am or 7am?
> 
> Have you had a 20day LP before? That's so crazy long!! I don't know anyone with such a long LP without being pregnant. When did you last take a HPT? TEST! TEST! TEST!Click to expand...

I temp every cycle at the same time, never had an LP longer than 15 days before. Last time I tested was two days ago and it was a BFN.


----------



## Betheney

:shrug: so strange if you're not pregnant


----------



## lizlovelust

I know right?


----------



## Betheney

my cycles first time gave off really erratic temps but this time round my temps are so perfect!! it's weird to look at. The last 4 days have stayed within .5 of a degree

anyone else have temps that similar to the day before?


----------



## lizlovelust

Yea my cycles before this were so crazy and all over the place! I finally have a somewhat normal cycle!


----------



## sharnw

Finally start my clomid tomorrow :D


----------



## Betheney

GOOD LUCK SHARNW!!! very exciting stuff!!


----------



## PBLover2

Betheney said:


> my cycles first time gave off really erratic temps but this time round my temps are so perfect!! it's weird to look at. The last 4 days have stayed within .5 of a degree
> 
> anyone else have temps that similar to the day before?

My chart looked similar to yours last month. Basically the same temps for 5 days or so. I thought it was super wierd too!


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck sharnw


----------



## Betheney

PBLover2 said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> my cycles first time gave off really erratic temps but this time round my temps are so perfect!! it's weird to look at. The last 4 days have stayed within .5 of a degree
> 
> anyone else have temps that similar to the day before?
> 
> My chart looked similar to yours last month. Basically the same temps for 5 days or so. I thought it was super wierd too!Click to expand...

It's quite nice really. Rather than the 'What the hell is going on' erratic temperatures. 

I'm not even sleeping well either, frequent waking. Also the heater is on some night and not others so the room temp fluctuates alot. Making it even more weird this cycle has such perfect temps.

TTC#1 my temps were usually rather erratic but had an obvious up then down around AF however the month i conceived my daughter i had what some would refer to as an implantation dip but it lasted 4 days before going back up for two and then going triphasic from there, it was the weirdest looking cycle ever. lol


----------



## lizlovelust

did a dollar tree HPT tonight and it wwas a bfn, maybe i'll have something with FMU?


----------



## Betheney

what's the longest cycle you've had? lizlove?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Her last cycle was her longest


----------



## skeet9924

I thought the luteal phase is supposed to be the same every month.. My lp is usually 13 days my temps stayed High for 13 days and dropped om day 14.. Now I'm 15 dpo and no sign of af.. I'm expecting she will be here today since I've had 2 days of low temps... Does the lp just consist of the days of high temps?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Do you think I finally O'ed girls?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Skeet It is kind of hard to tell with the 3 temps you missed


----------



## skeet9924

Looks like it... One more day of high temps will tell you for sure ... Gl!!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks hot pink... It's so hard for me to get full cycle of temping because my oh works strange hours so when we go away to the cottage my sleeping schedule gets completely messed up!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I sure hope I O'ed this time I hate long cycles


----------



## skeet9924

I hear yah!! Over the past year I had 2 cycles that were over 60 days long!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Skeet you only need 4/5 hour of sleep to take your temp in the morning


----------



## lizlovelust

21DPO still no AF and BFN still....

Had the weirdest realistic dreams last night, dreamed that i got all BFPs on every test :(


----------



## lizlovelust

I also felt super sick last night


----------



## skeet9924

Does it work if I take it during the day? Fridays when we go away I sleep from 7 - 2 am then drive to the cottage.. Stay up all day.. Then go to bed late the next night??


----------



## Betheney

oh dreams! that reminds me of one of my favorite posts, when i was TTC # 1 i wrote this the day before my BFP " I had a dream that my alarm didn't go off and when i looked at the time it was 7.30 so i quickly took my temperature and it was a dissapointing .35 but then i realised it wasn't a 36.35 it was a 37.35 and i got really really really excited. Then my alarm went off and i woke up and i was heart broken i dreamt the temp rise, i was so crushed because the dream was one of those ones that felt so real. So i temped and got a 36.59 on the left and i thought here we go it'll be a day where i get 36.2 and 36.7 throwing EVERTHING off because i don't know which one to take and the right ended up being 36.68! so i had 36.59 and 36.68! which was a huge spike! I jumped up and tested however BFN it is. *sigh* i shall not be discouraged tho!!!! for once i am happy to hope for a few days rather than sit and convince myself this month is not the month. I feel like doing lots of PMA!"
Then the next day i got my BFP!

LOL

In case any of you are wondering. I take my temperature from both sides of my mouth and put the average on the graph however i record BOTH in the notes. I started doing this because i found whatever side i slept on usually had a higher temperature so sometimes if i slept on my right or left side it would impact on my temp. See if i always tested right and slept on my right side 6-7 days they might be consistent but then if i slept on my left side then my right side would show a low temp and my graph would have this drop for that one day, i don't know about you guys but i hate it when my chart looks erratic. lol. It's also good because i can go back and look at all my left side temps for one month if i can be bothered and determine if it would of been clearer to take just one side. Or when i have a temp that's really really out or my temps are really really far apart i temp both sides again and if i still get the same weird result and an average wouldn't look right i choose a side that i think might be more fitting.

It's probably not the right was to go about charting but i figure the more information i record the more i have to draw on and like i said i can always go back and change them all to one side temps.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

skeet9924 said:


> Does it work if I take it during the day? Fridays when we go away I sleep from 7 - 2 am then drive to the cottage.. Stay up all day.. Then go to bed late the next night??

It should work still


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!! Well af finally showed. Back to cd 1 for me


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yay for a new cycle skeet


----------



## skeet9924

Hopefully I'm lucky again this cycle and ov lands on a weekend or just after since that's the only time I get to see oh


----------



## lizlovelust

Im so confused with my body!


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test21501

I see something, but then again I've seen something before only to be dissapointed...

Test from this morning with FMU


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I see thing liz


----------



## PBLover2

I see something too Liz. Fx!


----------



## Betheney

i'm not being mean... but i can't see anything :-/


----------



## lizlovelust

I hope it's really a line and not a lame evap! I've gotten a few evil evaps before!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:dust:to you liz


----------



## PBLover2

I actually see multiple faint lines. Am I the only one?


----------



## lizlovelust

on all my tests?


----------



## PBLover2

On the one you just posted.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I see them as well


----------



## lizlovelust

Wait so there's more than one faint line on the newest test? So is this faulty?


----------



## Platinumvague

Liz! Go get a digital! No line guessing.I know they cost more but just get one so you know


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm scared of the "not pregnant" I never want to see those words lol


----------



## PBLover2

Got a +OPK tonight! Gonna get to BDing after the gym!


----------



## Betheney

PBLover2 said:


> Got a +OPK tonight! Gonna get to BDing after the gym!

YAAAAAAY get into it!


----------



## Platinumvague

lizlovelust said:


> I'm scared of the "not pregnant" I never want to see those words lol

I understand.I'd cry my eyes out every time when I saw it but honestly I think its better than trying to guess what the lines mean :dohh: .


----------



## PBLover2

I agree Platinum.


----------



## Betheney

i can't remember what digi i bought when i got my BFP with no.1 but i remember it saying that it's not an early results one and are very un-sensitive. So i waited like an extra week to use it.


----------



## Platinumvague

Betheney said:


> i can't remember what digi i bought when i got my BFP with no.1 but i remember it saying that it's not an early results one and are very un-sensitive. So i waited like an extra week to use it.

I used a Clearblue.It says you can use it 5 days before a missed before but I waited until I was 14DPO and a day late


----------



## Betheney

Platinumvague said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> i can't remember what digi i bought when i got my BFP with no.1 but i remember it saying that it's not an early results one and are very un-sensitive. So i waited like an extra week to use it.
> 
> I used a Clearblue.It says you can use it 5 days before a missed before but I waited until I was 14DPO and a day lateClick to expand...

My husband didn't beleive i was pregnant when he saw the test he was like "but it's only a little bit of a line" i tried explaining that, that's how it works but he was still sceptical. I remember now i used a clearblue digi but they're CRAZY EXPENSIVE here i think i payed about $35 and i didn't want to risk using it and having it read "Not pregnant" because then he would NEVER beleive me. lol. That's why i waited a little longer, i didn't want to waste such an expensive test and especially when it was going to convince my hubby i was pregnant.


----------



## rmsh1

Liz I think I saw a really faint line but not with any colour, so possibly an evap, sorry


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Temp went up but no ch yet grr this cycle sucks


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay so todays temp went back up, 
I dont know if theres anything on my hpt ill post it later,
Buuut i know my window was open two nights ago, so should i disregard yesterdays temp?


----------



## rmsh1

Liz I wouldn't disregard your temp as it is the same as two days ago


----------



## Betheney

I would not disregard it.

AFM - I can't find my BBT thermometer so 5-6dpo have no temps and I'll buy another thermometer tomorrow after uni.


----------



## PBLover2

So, DH was too tired and "not feeling sexy" last night...... we didn't BD. Seems like this always happens when I get my first +OPK. It's okay though, we've learned that if we're not feeling into it, it never works out well if DH feels pressured to perform. I got a very strong +OPK this morning so hopefully eggy will stick around for this afternoon.


----------



## samanthax

My thermometer has came!


----------



## lizlovelust

My temp is the same as yesterdays! Hmmm!


----------



## Betheney

My temp went up a bit this morning but I think it's more because my LP usually has my temp gradually go up then gradually go down. I don't think it's Triphasic.


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test21836

A line? Line eye? or Evap again?


----------



## Betheney

lizlovelust said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test21836
> 
> A line? Line eye? or Evap again?

still can't see anything.... I suck at this line spotting thing.


----------



## Lisa92881

lizlovelust said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test21836
> 
> A line? Line eye? or Evap again?

I don't see anything. If you really think you're pregnant call your dr for a blood test. Otherwise I'd say count this cycle as anovulatory so far, and either keep BDing and hope for ov, or ask your dr about provera to bring on AF.


----------



## rmsh1

I agree with Lisa Liz, I dont see anything


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry Liz, me neither. I'm also wondering whether you ovulated. I think once you have your insurance sorted you should go get it checked out. It could be something really simple. X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I don't see anything either liz and I agree with lisa.


----------



## lizlovelust

My temp had a spike today


----------



## Betheney

lizlovelust said:


> My temp had a spike today

the last 5 days hold your 4 highest temps for this cycle, maybe you've Ov'd within the last week.


----------



## rmsh1

Yeah Liz I think you have ovulated on CD31 or 32, if your temps stay high the next few days


----------



## lizlovelust

Hmmmm, i hope so.


----------



## lizlovelust

But i dont have watery or ewcm the past few days, just creamy like normal...


----------



## Betheney

:shrug: I never get EWCM and when I think I do I later realise it was left over spermies because it was actually no where near Ov. I think that's why we haven't conceived, because I never get EWCM.


----------



## lizlovelust

Try takig evening primrose oils twice a day, 1000mg, twice a day everyday until you O, then stop taking them until AF arrives. This helps produce CM.


----------



## Betheney

I did for many cycles and I tried many different dosages. Never did damn thing. Increasing my water intake increased CM but it was always creamy possibly if I was lucky a watery/creamy.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I've never had EWCM but we used pre-seed. Worked a treat. x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I had more EWCM after taking Cassava


----------



## Lisa92881

We used Conceive Plus our BFP cycle.


----------



## La Mere

Is it still too early for y'all to look at my chart again?


----------



## rmsh1

I use pre seed, and am drinking grape fruit juice, and last cycle I used cough syrup. The cough syrup worked well for cm, I am trying the grapefruit juice just to see if it works and is more natural. I am still waiting to O so not sure if it is working yet


----------



## Betheney

Grapefruit juice didn't work for me either but this cycle is my first one using pre-seed! So fingers are crossed!!


----------



## skeet9924

I love preseed.. Never gotten pregnant using it.. ( due to bad timing of bd) however it definetly helps :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Im having weird very light brown discharge... Hmm.


----------



## rmsh1

I like preseed too, if only it did not cost so much, I would use it more! I try to use it right on ovulation time, but with my messed up cycles, that has been difficult. Hence why I am trying to boost my natural cm


----------



## Betheney

La Mere said:


> Is it still too early for y'all to look at my chart again?

If i had to guess i would say that you haven't ovulated yet, but with erratic temps it's hard to tell. How long do your cycles usually last?



skeet9924 said:


> I love preseed.. Never gotten pregnant using it.. ( due to bad timing of bd) however it definetly helps :)

I am enjoying the pre-seed. I feel like it must really be doing something.



rmsh1 said:


> I like preseed too, if only it did not cost so much, I would use it more! I try to use it right on ovulation time, but with my messed up cycles, that has been difficult. Hence why I am trying to boost my natural cm

It is expensive isn't it!!! i was thinking that the 3mls might be alot for each application i was thinking of scaling it back to 2mls and then it would also last longer, but then i'll run out of appliicators before i run out of pre-seed....

I think my real problem is i need to drink more water. But i hate drinking fluids i try my best and i just suck, i would happily go 2-3 days without sipping a cup of anything :-/ except tea.... i do love tea... haha

I mean i do drink water because i'm TTC and it's good for my body but it's not at much as i should drink.


----------



## rmsh1

I find during ovulation time I drink less because of silly OPKs. I tend to drink less so my urine is more concentrated. I might give up OPKS and rely on temps and cm over the next few cycles, but I am giving OPKs this cycle at least. Might start them today as I think my cm is getting thinner


----------



## Betheney

rmsh1 said:


> I find during ovulation time I drink less because of silly OPKs. I tend to drink less so my urine is more concentrated. I might give up OPKS and rely on temps and cm over the next few cycles, but I am giving OPKs this cycle at least. Might start them today as I think my cm is getting thinner

I hate OPKs with a passion! I tried them and i got all positives one month then all negatives the next.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I never used pre seed like they recommend. We used a much smaller amount without the applicator.


----------



## Betheney

Fish&Chips said:


> I never used pre seed like they recommend. We used a much smaller amount without the applicator.

Did you just put a little blob on the tip of your other halfs peen?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I am finally 4dpo


----------



## La Mere

Betheney said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Is it still too early for y'all to look at my chart again?
> 
> If i had to guess i would say that you haven't ovulated yet, but with erratic temps it's hard to tell. How long do your cycles usually last?Click to expand...

Well, this is only my 2nd cycle since having my DD. Last cycle was 38 days...


----------



## lizlovelust

Temp is still up today...


----------



## rmsh1

Yes pre seed is very expensive. Around ovulation time I do use the applicators, but at all other times of my cycle, we just use a little like regular lubricant. I work in a lab so if I run out of applicators, I can get sterile syringes to use instead. I usually use 2ml when using the applicators.

Congrats on being 4 dpo hotpink! Are you not putting your chart up anymore?

Liz, I cannot see what is happening with your chart unfortunately. It really is time to see your doc and show them these charts of yours. I still cant see where you might have ovulated. I am going to my doc next month, for a smear and to show them my charts and try to see what they say about why my cycles have gotten so long

AFM, CD24, finally have fertile cm. Will start OPKs today, but looks like this cycle will be like the last, and I wont O til around CD30 :(


----------



## skeet9924

Liz.. I think you may have just ovulated and the spitting could be ovulation spotting.. It might be a good idea to see your doctor soon


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks ladies, if i could show you my othedr charts its not a clear temp shift either when i have Oed, so maybe i ust Oed later than i though, maybe im having IB?


----------



## rmsh1

Liz I think it is more likely that you have just ovulated looking at your last two temps, but it is too hard to tell right now


----------



## lizlovelust

When i get home ill post the photos of my other charts and show you ladies.


----------



## span

Can I join in? We've been TTC number 2 since the new year though AF only returned late Feb. My feb chart was textbook, though I didn't get a positive OPK. This cycle has been all over the place with a temps all over the place from the start, a short AF type bleed and then a chest infection (I discarded the crazy high temps). 
Things have finally settled down this week and I got a positive OPK and crosshairs so fingers crossed. :wacko:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a1fa0//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## PBLover2

I agree with the other ladies Liz. Hope you get some answers soon, it would drive me nuts to have such erratic cycles. 

Im 3 DPO and got my CH this morning. Officially in the dreaded TWW. Not really counting on a BFP this month. Our BDing wasn't timed the way I would have liked. Just a suggestion for the ladies who don't drink enough or any water.... buy a sports bottle that you can re-fill throughout the day and set goals for yourself. I make it a point to drink atleast 64 oz of water every day. I drink water whenever im bored or feeling a little hungry mid-morning/afternoon. Most people interpret their stomach growling asb being hungry, but a lot of times you just need more water.


----------



## lizlovelust

My discharge is a little more brown in it now, but hardly enough to fill a panty liner...no cramping ust presure....


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

span :hi: and welcome hun


----------



## Betheney

My temp took a bit of a dive this morning which makes me sad. On my old cycles where I didn't get a BFP they gradually drop from 8-9dpo. Go back up little temperature!


----------



## lizlovelust

could my discharge be IB, spotting, or think my AF is coming?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Liz it could be any of them


----------



## lizlovelust

Darn. I thought this cycle chart was going to be sort of normal, and turns out to be all wacky still. What bad luck!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

I should have my insurance up and running again here shortly and I'm going to set up an appointment!


----------



## Lisa92881

lizlovelust said:


> I should have my insurance up and running again here shortly and I'm going to set up an appointment!

Awesome! I think that's the best thing to do at this point, rathe than wondering and stressing yourself out. :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

Yea I agree, I wonder if I even actually O every cycle, here let me post all my charts for you lovely ladie to see!


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/970933-here-my-charts-need-advice.html#post17305373


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Not sure what to think Liz


----------



## lizlovelust

me neither.....My charts are crazy


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Mine are as well hun


----------



## Fish&Chips

Betheney said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> I never used pre seed like they recommend. We used a much smaller amount without the applicator.
> 
> Did you just put a little blob on the tip of your other halfs peen?Click to expand...

Yep x


----------



## Lisa92881

lizlovelust said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/970933-here-my-charts-need-advice.html#post17305373

It's hard to say Liz. In some of your charts, it does look like you ovulated, since there is a temp shift. But it's not a very clearly defined temp shift, maybe your progesterone levels are a bit low after ov?? (Progesterone is what raises your temp) I'm not sure though. Definitely bring all of your charts with you when you go to the dr.


----------



## lizlovelust

Thank you, yea I am going to bring them, still no AF today, spotting has almost stopped. not sure what's going on!


----------



## lizlovelust

took my EWCM off my chart and FF gave me new crossshairs.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Look and make more since liz


----------



## skeet9924

I agree Liz.. Looks a better!!


----------



## lizlovelust

thanks ladies, you are a huge help! :)


----------



## Betheney

Got a tiny temp rise after yesterdays drop. I think tomorrow will be the decider.


----------



## Betheney

So ladies since my last post :)

:bfp: :happydance:
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/bfp.jpg

There is a whole story that goes with it :) a short AND long version.
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/845939-ttc-no-2-hoping-2012-baby-22.html

I'm so effing excited!!! and also kinda terrified! HAHA


----------



## span

Betheney said:


> Got a tiny temp rise after yesterdays drop. I think tomorrow will be the decider.

Is that a BFP I see on your chart? :happydance:


----------



## Betheney

haha thanks Span!!!!!!!!! we commented at the exact same time, if you go back 1 page you will see my BFP!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAY! :-D


----------



## span

Congratulations! Lovely clear line! :yipee:
I take it you're still BFing? :flower:


----------



## Betheney

Thank you so much! i'm so excited!

yes i am :) I am undecided about when i'll stop... sometimes i think a break between two babies will be nice, but then sometimes i think that if BF my second is difficult at least i know i wont dry up because my toddler keeps the milk going. lol. But then i think i might not even get an option, sometimes milk dries up instantly when women fall pregnant.

But Eva is exceptionally booby obsessed at th moment, she chants boo, boo, boo when i go to get her up in the morning and spends the whole time staring at my chest. :-/


----------



## span

Meg is already down to 2 feeds a day. My original target was 6 months and then it went to a year. As she only feeds morning and evening I'm happy to continue for a good while yet, depending on if/when I get my BFP. She's never been that booy obsessed though so I can see her being a fairly early weaner. :shrug:
I'd like a gap between feeding but having a toddler there to keep supply going sounds like a good idea. :flower:


----------



## ginny83

Betheney - congrats!! (I was in this group when I was ttc!) So happy for you :)


----------



## Betheney

Thanks Ginny :) i just left a post in your journal! lots of love


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Betheney Congrats on the bfp


----------



## Betheney

Thanks hot pink!! saw your message in the other thread too so thanks for doubling up!! haha!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your welcome Beth


----------



## La Mere

Congrats Betheney :happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

I didnt have time to temp this morning, ran late for work... 

But my spottings still there but very light and i have diareah :( ugh, sorry TMI...


----------



## PBLover2

Congrats Betheney!!!


----------



## fpcco08

Add me please :)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/fpcco08


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: and welcome fpcco08


----------



## Lisa92881

Congrats Betheny!! :happydance:


----------



## Betheney

La Mere said:


> Congrats Betheney :happydance:




PBLover2 said:


> Congrats Betheney!!!




Lisa92881 said:


> Congrats Betheny!! :happydance:

Thanks so much ladies!!! exciting times ahead :)


----------



## PBLover2

So i'm having this sharp almost pulsating pain in my pelvic area. It's hard to describe where it is, but I don't think it's my uterus. I'm not the best at anatomy, but im pretty sure my uterus is higher up. The pain is in my pubic region. Any idea what it could be? Im 5 dpo.


----------



## skeet9924

congrats betheney!!


----------



## Lisa92881

PBLover2 said:


> So i'm having this sharp almost pulsating pain in my pelvic area. It's hard to describe where it is, but I don't think it's my uterus. I'm not the best at anatomy, but im pretty sure my uterus is higher up. The pain is in my pubic region. Any idea what it could be? Im 5 dpo.

Not sure what your pain may be, but I just wanted to share that it may be something good because the uterus is actually waaaaay lower than I thought it was!! :dohh::haha: When my dr listened for baby's heartbeat at 10 weeks she found it down super low, almost on my pubic bone. So, maybe it means something!! :)


----------



## La Mere

I've also been having sharp, kinda pulsing pains on both my left and right sides. I've heard some women have ovulation pains? Maybe that's what it is?


----------



## PBLover2

Lisa92881 said:


> PBLover2 said:
> 
> 
> So i'm having this sharp almost pulsating pain in my pelvic area. It's hard to describe where it is, but I don't think it's my uterus. I'm not the best at anatomy, but im pretty sure my uterus is higher up. The pain is in my pubic region. Any idea what it could be? Im 5 dpo.
> 
> Not sure what your pain may be, but I just wanted to share that it may be something good because the uterus is actually waaaaay lower than I thought it was!! :dohh::haha: When my dr listened for baby's heartbeat at 10 weeks she found it down super low, almost on my pubic bone. So, maybe it means something!! :)Click to expand...

That's really interesting. I wouldn't have thought it was that low! Shortly after that pain, I had a similar pain in my lower back on the right side. Maybe i'm just weird and symptom spotting, but I've been pretty good about not doing that! We'll see soon enough.


----------



## Betheney

PBLover2 said:


> So i'm having this sharp almost pulsating pain in my pelvic area. It's hard to describe where it is, but I don't think it's my uterus. I'm not the best at anatomy, but im pretty sure my uterus is higher up. The pain is in my pubic region. Any idea what it could be? Im 5 dpo.

your uterus is indeed very low, women when pregnant usually all of a sudden "pop" around 12-16 weeks (i think that was when) because it's when your uterus lifts out of your pelvis. When my doctor listened for the HB she was searching at 13 weeks right on my pubic line.



skeet9924 said:


> congrats betheney!!

thanks so much Skeet :)


----------



## Betheney

bookfire do you have a chart link?!


----------



## PBLover2

Goes to show how much I know! Lol! I guess I figured it was higher cause when I cramp when AF is in town, i feel it higher than my pubic area.


----------



## PBLover2

Feeling pretty bloated tonight too.... could be from the protein shake I had after the gym though!


----------



## Betheney

I was pretty severly bloated my whole TWW this time, i was just farting ALLLLL DAAAAAY. In fact yesterday i had to undo my jeans button which i've never done since purchasing them!!!


----------



## PBLover2

Yeah, unfortunately being bloated is nothing unusual for me....especially if I eat a salad (which I did for lunch) and drink a protein shake. You'd think with as much water that I drink I'd never feel bloated. Not so much!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Betheney that's lovely news! Congratulations! I'm still bfeeding my 19 month old but we've just managed to reduce it to mornings only. He's also boob obsessed so it's been tough reducing it but I would quite like a break. I really don't fancy tandom feeding although it's working well for my friend. X


----------



## Betheney

Fish&Chips said:


> Betheney that's lovely news! Congratulations! I'm still bfeeding my 19 month old but we've just managed to reduce it to mornings only. He's also boob obsessed so it's been tough reducing it but I would quite like a break. I really don't fancy tandom feeding although it's working well for my friend. X

Thanks for the congrats!!! :)
i'm really not sure what i'll do.... just can't decide......


----------



## lizlovelust

im 7DPO, CD38 but my temp took a nose dive today, no AF or cramps though


----------



## PBLover2

Feeling a bit 'off' this morning.... a little nausea mixed with a weird feeling in my throat. I hope im not getting sick. Temp went up again this morning at 6 dpo, highest it's ever been since I started charting. Don't really know if that's a good sign or not.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I've been feeling like that the last two mornings


----------



## lizlovelust

Weird new symptom, hurts to go pee.... Like feels like a uti....

Whats going on with my temp dip?


----------



## samanthax

Liz - you might have urine infection

PBLover2 - thats really good news; hope it stays high! 

xx


----------



## Platinumvague

lizlovelust said:


> Weird new symptom, hurts to go pee.... Like feels like a uti....
> 
> Whats going on with my temp dip?

Are you able to go to a clinic? I know they would be more than willing to work with your budget.A UTI during pregnancy can lead to complication.Since no one knows if you are pregnant or not I'd HIGHLY suggest to get it checked out.Sorry for the lecture :blush:


----------



## lizlovelust

Can uti symptoms sometimes be pg symptoms? Oi! Its not like severe pain, just mild annoying pain when i pee:dohh:


----------



## Platinumvague

Liz you can get them during pregnancy especially early pregnancy but so far I haven't seen them listed as a symptom


----------



## lizlovelust

Hmm, well i left a message about my insurance and im awaiting a call back


----------



## Betheney

PBLover2 said:


> Feeling a bit 'off' this morning.... a little nausea mixed with a weird feeling in my throat. I hope im not getting sick. Temp went up again this morning at 6 dpo, highest it's ever been since I started charting. Don't really know if that's a good sign or not.

I got a weird throat feeling both times I got my BFP.


----------



## La Mere

Could I trouble you lovely ladies to take a peek at my chart? Please?


----------



## Betheney

La Mere said:


> Could I trouble you lovely ladies to take a peek at my chart? Please?

Looks like you're about to Ovulate!!!! Get BDing.


----------



## La Mere

Betheney said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Could I trouble you lovely ladies to take a peek at my chart? Please?
> 
> Looks like you're about to Ovulate!!!! Get BDing.Click to expand...

Hehe! We will! Thanks Betheney!!


----------



## skeet9924

I say you are getting close to ov!! Happy Bding!!


ugh charting is so boring at the beginning of a cycle!!


----------



## span

Hmmm FF has moved my ov day back a day from last wednesday to thursday, meaning I'm on 6dpo for the 2nd day. As if the 2WW wasn't long enough! :dohh:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a1fa0//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Betheney

span said:


> Hmmm FF has moved my ov day back a day from last wednesday to thursday, meaning I'm on 6dpo for the 2nd day. As if the 2WW wasn't long enough! :dohh:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a1fa0//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

SOOOOOO annoying!! when i got my first BFP i forgot that i stayed at a friends house at like 6dpo and didn't temp so when i started temping again at 7dpo i was suppose to leave 6dpo blank but instead i put 7dpo temp into 6dpo and 8dpo into 7dpo, it wasn't until 10dpo that i realised the mistake and was so excited when i got to jump AHEAD by one day!! cut out so much of the waiting.

on the other hand span you have a very nice looking chart post ov. God i love a nice smooth chart! haha


----------



## CherylC3

Hi cud u please add me I'm on cd3.. This is my 1st cycle after my mc and hoping for my BFP.... :dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

Oi temp rise but not above cover line....what the heck!?


----------



## skeet9924

I dont know liz..I'm starting to think this is an unovulatory cycle for you..:shrug:


----------



## Betheney

Liz i'm also unsure, nothing left to do but wait it out.


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls how are you??

I have come on today - Mixed.. as I'm glad everything is okay in working order.. But I'm gutted that there isn't a bean in me :(

I put on a pad one hour ago.. and checked it just now its brown? Is that normal?
x


----------



## rmsh1

Sounds normal to me Sam, AF will probably come into full flow tomorrow. Sorry there was no bean this time round, but who knows, your OH might come back on the TTC bandwagon this cycle


----------



## samanthax

hope so; hard trying not to talk to him about babies :( x


----------



## PBLover2

Ladies wanna take a look at my chart? I had a temp dip this morning at 7 dpo. I don't know if it's significant enough to be considered an implantation dip, but I haven't had a dip on 7 dpo on my last two charts. 

Still have that on and off queasy feeling in my stomach. Almost feels like nervous butterflies. And that weird feeling in my throat comes and goes, almost like I have a lump in my throat and I have to clear it. Really wasn't banking on this cycle, mostly cause I really want a Spring baby but I will be happy with whatever we're blessed with!


----------



## PBLover2

Oh and I had the most horrible nights sleep last night. I kept tossing and turning :(


----------



## Betheney

It all sounds really promising to me PBLover!!! I always explained that it felt like a bubble in my throat that just wouldn't budge.


----------



## lizlovelust

Tested and it was a bfn of course


----------



## lizlovelust

FF took my crosshairs away...


----------



## Betheney

PBLover2 said:


> Ladies wanna take a look at my chart? I had a temp dip this morning at 7 dpo. I don't know if it's significant enough to be considered an implantation dip, but I haven't had a dip on 7 dpo on my last two charts.
> 
> Still have that on and off queasy feeling in my stomach. Almost feels like nervous butterflies. And that weird feeling in my throat comes and goes, almost like I have a lump in my throat and I have to clear it. Really wasn't banking on this cycle, mostly cause I really want a Spring baby but I will be happy with whatever we're blessed with!

Have a look at my dip the day before my BFP it wasn't significant or annything.


----------



## PBLover2

Yeah, I looked at a bunch of charts yesterday of women who got their BFP's and they're all so different. Some didn't even have a dip. My temp went down again this morning......


----------



## lizlovelust

Im never going to get pregnant, i feel so defeated.


----------



## PBLover2

Yes, you will Liz. You just have to get your health insurance squared away so you can go see your doctor to find out exactly what's going on.


----------



## rmsh1

PBLover2 said:


> Yes, you will Liz. You just have to get your health insurance squared away so you can go see your doctor to find out exactly what's going on.

I agree, it is time to show our charts to a doc Liz and see what they say.


----------



## lizlovelust

Im working on the insurance problem


----------



## Fish&Chips

La Mere have you tested? I'm wondering if you oved on what your chart is currently calling 7dpo. If so that makes you due for your af. 

Liz :hugs: I hope you get some answers soon. I agree though that you may just need a teeny bit of help. Xx


----------



## lizlovelust

Oi, what kind of help do you think i need?


----------



## Fish&Chips

There are many reasons why you are POSSIBLY not ovulating, such as low hormone levels which are easily fixed. Of course you may well be ovulating and for some reason just have random charts. Xx


----------



## AusGirl86

Hello ladies! Can I please join this thread? 

This is our 6th month TTC and I have strongly suspected that I'm not ovulating. I am using Fertility Friend to track my temps (first month of temping), and was so excited to find out that I ovulated on cd16! I was officially in my first tww :thumbup:

NOW... fertility friend has said that due to my temps going down, I no longer show an ovulation pattern. I can't get pregnant this cycle :cry:

I have been having major cycle issues since coming off bcp six months ago. My cycles have been irregular (31, 33, 40, 35...) and it is very frustrating, to say the least. My husband and I really want to start our family, but it is so upsetting to know that it is me, and my body that is letting us down 

Can someone please have a look for me and try and interpretate? I've still got my fingers crossed but think I may be kidding myself
 



Attached Files:







AusGirlChart.jpg
File size: 98.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Betheney

lizlovelust said:


> Is it okay to drink a little in the TWW? If your pregnant but dont kow for sure yet?

I read a whole study on this and if you even google "trying to conceive and alcohol" you will find every website say don't do it as it can increase the risk of miscarriage. The study I read found those who drank in the TWW had a much lower success rate than those who didn't. This study didn't show they had more miscarriages they just didn't conceive. I'm trying to find the link to the study but just cant find it. I'm sorry to be so frank about this but alcohol and TTC really don't go hand in hand. But to make you feel better I think the amount being consumed in the study was more than what you consumed.

Xoxo


----------



## Betheney

AusGirl86 said:


> Hello ladies! Can I please join this thread?
> 
> I have been having major cycle issues since coming off bcp six months ago. My cycles have been irregular (31, 33, 40, 35...) and it is very frustrating, to say the least. My husband and I really want to start our family, but it is so upsetting to know that it is me, and my body that is letting us down
> 
> Can someone please have a look for me and try and interpretate? I've still got my fingers crossed but think I may be kidding myself

So this cycle obviously looks like it's going to be a long one, i don't think you've ovulated but don't feel defeated if you haven't ovulated there's a chance you can still catch the Egg! are you still BDing? I would BD every second day until you know for sure whether you did or did not ovulate.

<3


----------



## AusGirl86

Thanks Betheney! I sure hope we can still catch the egg :fx: Still BDing, but not every second day, prob every three or four days. Might have to up the ante! 

Thanks so much for your help :) It is so easy to get depressed, I keep thinking its my fault and my body is letting us down


----------



## La Mere

How's my chart looking today, ladies?


----------



## Betheney

Fish&chips left a comment for you yesterday la Mere did you see?

Aus girl we've all been there. TTC can be very exhausting on our emotions.


----------



## Mas1118

Can I join please? This is my second cycle of temping.


----------



## Betheney

Welcome Mas1118

I see you have EWCM and a +OPK! Get BDing!!!!


----------



## La Mere

Fish&Chips said:


> La Mere have you tested? I'm wondering if you oved on what your chart is currently calling 7dpo. If so that makes you due for your af.

Which chart are you looking at, F&C? Just curious because my current cycle started on the 6th of this month and haven't gotten my cross hairs as of yet... Or maybe they just aren't showing on my browser for some reason? So, I'm not sure if maybe you were looking at last month's cycle?

Betheney- Thank you for letting me know about Fish&Chips' comment.


----------



## PBLover2

Temp went up a little this morning. Chart still looks nothing like my last two..... last night my boobs were itching like crazy and I kept feeling wet down there expecting early AF, but nothing.


----------



## skeet9924

your chart looks good pb


----------



## Betheney

PB if you shift your OV day back two days it looks very similar to your Feb chart, looking at your temps and CM I don't think that's such a crazy suggestion but then by looking at you +opks it doesn't fit to move it.


----------



## PBLover2

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing but my OPK's were definitely positive those days. I just checked my CM and some of it had a green tint to it....what the?


----------



## Betheney

:-/

Now that's a new one..... green tinted CM.

I know in pregnancy it can mean infection. But I highly doubt that it is. You would.be unwell if that was the case.

Any chance you just held your pee longer or drank less water on those OPK days? Mine were very sensitive to my fluid intake and the frequency of bathroom breaks in a day. Incredibly sensitive. Positives way out from OV and negatives during OV. I stopped using them.


----------



## PBLover2

My first +OPK I had in the evening after I held my pee for a few hours and limited my fluid intake, the second +OPK was first morning urine. Im pretty sure those days were accurate indicators of when I was ovulating. I always drink a ton of water, I average 64+ ounces a day.


----------



## span

PB - I had loads of CM during my regnancy, from very early on too. I remember frequent trips to the loo to check as I kept thinking AF was on her way. :flower:

Betheney - loving your preggo chart! :thumbup:


----------



## PBLover2

Thanks span. It felt like I was really wet, but when I went to the bathroom there would be no CM unless I checked. Today im dry. Im feeling crampy today like AF is on her way, but she shouldn't be here until Tuesday or so.


----------



## Betheney

Thanks Span!!! How crazy high are they getting!!! Wasn't like this with DD1


----------



## La Mere

Well, I got my CH today! :happydance: Now let's play the waiting game! lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

La Mere, I was totally looking at the wrong chart! Yey to CHs! X


----------



## rmsh1

I got cross hairs too, and they are solid for once! I wonder if I O'd n CD29 though, not CD28, coudl even have been CD30


----------



## PBLover2

So ladies, im thinking about not charting any more for an entire cycle after this one. Maybe just around O time to confirm it. Im finding myself obsessing over it and symptom spotting way too much. I just keep getting disappointed each month and it really sucks.


----------



## lizlovelust

Still no idea whats going on with this cycle, should have insurance up and running soon and then im scheduling an app with my doc and a fertility specialist for me and my OH


----------



## Betheney

that's if you don't get a BFP this month PB because your temps are looking pretty nice to me!

I used to temp just over Ov, i didn't even temp everyday more every second day, my temps would average around 36.2 before ov and average 36.6 after ov so once i noticed they were averaging 36.6 i would stop temping.

Love love


----------



## PBLover2

Thanks : ) DH keeps joking about me being prego this month. He rubs my belly and hopes this was our month. I have moments where I still think there's a chance and than others where I totally doubt it.


----------



## Betheney

when are you looking at peeing on some sticks?? 

:)


----------



## Mas1118

I think I O'd today - hopefully my temp rises tomorrow to confirm.
I think your chart looks good PB, keep your chin up!


----------



## lizlovelust

Im about to break down, my OH and i watched a movie last night that had babies in it and he looks at my and touched my belly and says "i cant wait till we have out own LO" ugh im going go cry


----------



## PBLover2

Not until AF is late Betheney. 
Thank you Mas :)


----------



## sharnw

Hey hotpink, im back in for the tww :) xo


----------



## PBLover2

Big temp drop this morning. AF should be here sometime today........


----------



## Mas1118

My temp went up today so I am gonna take that as confirmation I O'd yesterday! So I am in the TWW - 1dpo!


----------



## rmsh1

No idea about my chart, hoping it goes up again tomorrow or I will lose my cross hairs, positive I ovulated though


----------



## skeet9924

I'm currently hoping due to all the stress I've had this month that I have a long cycle and ov a week late..( didn't think I'd ever say that) I ended up with a yeast infection this week ., I took the meds and was feeling better.. Oh and I tried to bd yesterday but I ended up so sore I couldn't even bare to let him finish.. Now today I'm swollen again :(. I only have tonight and tomorrow morning to try and get bd in before he leaves for the week for work.. I don't think I can do it.. And I don't want to risk transferring the infection to him :( I'm going to go see my dr Tuesday if there is no relief by then


----------



## rmsh1

Sorry to hear skeet! Any chance of being completely unromantic and doing insemination? Unfortuantely if you have a yeast infection, the sperm are not going to like the environment in there at all :(


----------



## skeet9924

No I think I'll just skip this month.. Or hope I ov late.. Initially on Friday I started getting signs of ov.. But I don't really feel like it now.. I'll just hope my body holds off until next weekend if not I'll be waiting until the following month to ttc


----------



## AusGirl86

skeet9924 said:


> I'm currently hoping due to all the stress I've had this month that I have a long cycle and ov a week late..( didn't think I'd ever say that) I ended up with a yeast infection this week ., I took the meds and was feeling better.. Oh and I tried to bd yesterday but I ended up so sore I couldn't even bare to let him finish.. Now today I'm swollen again :(. I only have tonight and tomorrow morning to try and get bd in before he leaves for the week for work.. I don't think I can do it.. And I don't want to risk transferring the infection to him :( I'm going to go see my dr Tuesday if there is no relief by then

Hi skeet9924 - I have also had a really bad UTI and I'm on antibiotics, but I think they have now given me an infection as well... not a nice feeling at all! 
Are you feeling any better?


----------



## sweetmere

I really need some ladies to help me. I'm 21, hubby's 25, and we are on cycle 4 of TTC. I'm currently 6dpo. 

I keep having people tell me I have no idea what I am talking about, but I feel like my temperature may be too low to get pregnant. I've looked through HUNDREDS of charts and have never found one with temps as low as mine that had a pregnancy chart. In fact, anyone else I've found with temps even averaging .1 to .2 higher than mine, are right at a year of trying with no luck. I really feel it has A LOT to do with it. The highest temperature I have ever had in the luteal phase while charting is 98.1, and that was super high. The highest I usually EVER get in the luteal phase is 97.8. My current cycle has WAY lower temps than normal in the luteal phase. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ab6ba

I also have an 11 day luteal phase which I've heard isn't something to worry about, but it could take a tiny bit longer to conceive because it is on the shorter side. So, I started taking B complex mid cycle to lengthen my luteal phase (I was taking b6 and it wasn't making a difference, then a few people said b complex works better). 

I had NEVER spotted before my period except maybe an hour before she came, except last cycle I started spotting 2 days before AF came!! Also, in January on our first cycle my temps were really good and stayed up, but ever since then they've been lower and each month they get lower and start dropping a few days before she comes. Except for this cycle, they're already staying pretty low!?

I just need some help. It's too early for me to go to the doctor...4 months. I don't know if I have low progesterone, a thyroid problem, or if it's maybe just nothing, like everyone keeps saying. I don't know. :/ I mean, I keep looking at everyones charts and 99% of them have WAY HIGHER temps than I do, everyones pre-o temps are my average post-o temps!!

Sorry for the book!


----------



## skeet9924

my temps on average are pretty low as well, mind you, yours are lower then mine. From what I've read and researched that it doesnt matter the temps just as long as their is a shift showing ovulation. 

As for the spotting I'm not really sure what to tell you. You may (like me) suffer from lower progesterone levels and that could also be the cause for the lower temps, but like you said its only been 4 months so I doubt your doctor will even test you for it. 

Good luck and I hope someone has a better answer for you then I do


----------



## lizlovelust

My temps are never right, they never make sense! Lol


----------



## La Mere

What do y'all think of my chart, girls? I'm a lil surprised my how high my temps have been this cycle.


----------



## PBLover2

The witch got me! Onto cycle 16 we go.....closer to getting my spring 2013 baby :)


----------



## rmsh1

sweetmere, from what I have read, the fact that you have a lower BBT than others is not a problem. It is just your normal temp. My temp is slightly higher than most people's normal, we are all different. Looking at your charts, you show a cleanr shift after ovulation so I wouldn't worry about it. Having a lower temp all cycle does not mean you have low progesterone, as your temo does rise after O. Now if you did not get a temp shift after O, then you would be right to think your progesterone might be low


----------



## rmsh1

La Mere, your chart is looking good, hope this is your bfp


----------



## span

Funny morning this morning. Got a :bfp: but AF appeared at the same time. This was 7.15am and it's gone from stringy dark red when I wiped after peeing in a pot, to a small amount of brown, to nothing at present. My temp hasn't dropped but I guess we'll see what happens in the next 24 hours. I'm not getting my hopes up though. :wacko::nope:

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j328/HannahB78/personal/P1010624.jpg
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a1fa0//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## rmsh1

Ohhh given Af stopped Span, I would say that is a bfp!!!! Congratulations!

You dont get hcg present without a certain something having implanted within you! LOL


----------



## lizlovelust

Congrats! Some woman get AFs throughout the whole pregnancy!


----------



## Betheney

how wow span! congratulations!!!! could be like a break through bleed, your progesterone might just of been that tiny bit too low which left a tiny little bleed through.


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats!! Hopefully it's just ib!!


----------



## sweetmere

That definitely looks like a bfp, that's awesome!! Maybe it was just implantation bleeding, some women get theirs a little heavier than normal!!

Thanks for all the input ladies, I really doubt I have a progesterone problem...I get nauseous in the TWW and tender boobs...? I still may have an underactive thyroid but I did take my temp this morning...97.6 *always take my temp at 6 am* well I only take it then because I used to wake up every time hubby got up for work, now I don't so I took it again (didn't chart it of course) when I usually wake up, 9:30 am and it was 98.1!!! I know it doesn't matter, but I think I'm going to start temping at a good wake up time, 9 am. I was talking to some girls that temp in real life (whose temps are more like all of yours, a bit higher than mine) and they all temp 7:30-9, none of them around 6, so I wonder if it would make that difference.

*shrugs*


----------



## PBLover2

The time of day you temp does impact the temperature. Mine is always lower in the morning when I take it (6 am), but if I take it later in the day it is always higher. Our bodies temperature changes throughout the day, that's why they recommend temping at the same time every day to get consistent temps.


----------



## rmsh1

I temp at 6am or a little earlier each day, and I have relatively high temps. I actually woke at 4.45am this morning and thought may as well temp. It was 37.02. Then I temped at 5.45am, it was 36.81. I kept the 36.81 as it was my usual temp time, and it was very close to yesterdays. Usually my temps are normally really close no matter what time I take it was so suprised by the difference in them today


----------



## sharnw

Congrats span! Thats a lovely ++


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladie looks like I might ov a little later then last cycle.. I really really hope it holds off until next weekend!!!


----------



## sweetmere

Hmm, well then maybe there is something wrong with me then. Who knows though, even if it brings them up a little closer to average it'll atleast be something that I tried and I can show the doctor later on if I end up going.


----------



## skeet9924

Ive read a lot that it doesn't matter about the temps as long as their is a shift, so I wouldnt stress out about it yet.. You've only been ttc for 4 months.. ( only sounds bad as I know how stressful ttc can be) but the majority of women take approx 6 months- a year to get preg. 

Good luck and I hope you get a quick sticky bean!!


----------



## La Mere

Definitely looks like a bfp to me! Congrats, Span!! :hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats Span - break through bleeding in early pregnancy is very common so hopefully it is just that!! FXed for you!


----------



## lizlovelust

Can anyone give me input on this?

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/986741-squirting.html


----------



## skeet9924

Looks like I've avoided ov for one day!! In praying for it to hold off until Saturday..!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

So me and OH BDed last night and today im having VERY stretchy CM, is it just his cum or could it be EwCM?


----------



## span

I'd say it's likely semen. I always get loads the day after :sex:. I think it's similar as both semen and EWCM are designed to be sperm friendly. 
Hope it was EWCM though. :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

I'd say it's left over spermies :


----------



## lizlovelust

Did an OPK, its negative but the test line looks darker than an average day so maybe i just Oed or am getting close to Oing...


----------



## sharnw

I sometimes get real stretchy clear cm in the morning after a night of :sex:
I thought it was real good fertile cm, but its just left over lube the female body develops from orgasms, mixed with spermies and thats's reaaalllllyyy stretchy.

Hope yours is perfect cm :)


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies I went to the dr regarding my yeast infection.. Turns out it is all cleared up! However I'm still irritated down there and he believes it's because my sensitive skin is reacting to the medication. He gave me some cream and gave me the okay to bd as long as I was up to it. Let's just hope ov waits just a few more days!!! Fx'd!!!


----------



## sharnw

GL skeet :D


----------



## lizlovelust

Oi i hope my insurance gets up and running again soon, id like to know whats going on with me, ive never gone this long without AF, i had spotting for three days a while back but it was hardly anything and barely any on pantie liners and some on toilet paper.
Look at my chart it shows when i had spotting


----------



## skeet9924

Liz- I know when I had my unovulatory cycle .. I got spotting just before the time I was supposed to get my period.. Then I ended up getting my period about 35 days after that.. So it was like two cycles that was one really big one.. Maybe that is what happened to you


----------



## sharnw

Omg my nana, asked me, when am i going to give her a great grandbaby... Geeesss I nearly blew up I reckon :growlmad:


----------



## skeet9924

Aww sharnw :hugs: it's so frusterating 

Afm: oh just told me he doesn't think he's coming home until Saturday morning now :( I think I'm going to ov any day.. I've been lucky it put off this far., the odds of it waiting until saturday are not good.. Guess I won't even get to test this month.. To be honest if temping wasn't the only thing that let me know when af was coming due to irregular cycles., I'd give up temping this month and just forget about ttc.


----------



## La Mere

:hugs: I'm sorry, Skeet..


----------



## sharnw

Skeet im with you, my dh works away and its so hard ttc when he 's not home around the time i O


----------



## rmsh1

sharnw said:


> Omg my nana, asked me, when am i going to give her a great grandbaby... Geeesss I nearly blew up I reckon :growlmad:

I get this alll the time from my mum, but when my grandma started it up I was ready to scream! Said she wants some great grandbabies

I'm trying people!


----------



## rmsh1

I your O holds off skeet, only a few more days!! FX


----------



## lizlovelust

skeet9924 said:


> Liz- I know when I had my unovulatory cycle .. I got spotting just before the time I was supposed to get my period.. Then I ended up getting my period about 35 days after that.. So it was like two cycles that was one really big one.. Maybe that is what happened to you

Thanks, i hope not! I hope i Oed or will O soon.


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks.. My temp went up a bit this morning.. I had a bit of cramping yesterday so I'm really hoping it drops down again and I didn't o


----------



## lizlovelust

Ive been getting told that a lot of pregnant woman will squirt during BDing! Hmmm...


----------



## Platinumvague

lizlovelust said:


> Ive been getting told that a lot of pregnant woman will squirt during BDing! Hmmm...

Are you sure they aren't just peeing themselves :haha:..jk.I know for some women it gets more sensitive down there during pregnancy due to increased blood flow there for making orgasms more intense possibly resulting in "squirting" but personally I have never experienced it during pregnancy nor read anything about it.


----------



## La Mere

I never experienced it while I was pregnant, but have on a few separate occasions after I had DD. And I can definitely understand why you would while pregnant.

AFM: I'm 9dpo, having a few symptoms, increased CM, achy back and legs/hips, nausea, dizzyness.. increased sense of smell and appetite. Thinking bout trying to test in the morn, but I don't know if I will... :dust: for everyone!


----------



## skeet9924

I have a feeling that my temps will go up tomorrow as I've had some cramps.. If I get bd in late tomorrow night (early sat morning) is there a chance or should I just count nyself out this month if my temps go up tomorrow


----------



## lizlovelust

So i think i may be Oing today or tomorrow, my temps plumited today!


----------



## La Mere

I tested this morning! https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test24015 Lookie what I got much to my surprise! Tell me what you think?


----------



## Platinumvague

La Mere said:


> I tested this morning! https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test24015 Lookie what I got much to my surprise! Tell me what you think?

Wow! Looks good to me :thumbup:


----------



## Betheney

La Mere said:


> I tested this morning! https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test24015 Lookie what I got much to my surprise! Tell me what you think?

YAAAAAAAAAAY BFP!!!! very dark too!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## lizlovelust

still patiently awaiting my insurance to be up again.


----------



## sharnw

That is very lovely and dark :) Congrats!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow that's one dark bfp! Congratulations! X


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow you're only 10dpo and it's that dark?! Twins maybe? ;-)


----------



## rmsh1

La Mere said:


> I tested this morning! https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test24015 Lookie what I got much to my surprise! Tell me what you think?

Congrats Le Mere!


----------



## span

Wow conratulations that's very dark for 10dpo.:happydance: 
Twins must a be a possibility, especially as I recently read that your chance of conceiving twins goes up a fair bit when you'r still BFing. :flower:


----------



## Lisa92881

Congratulations La Mere!! :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

pos OPK today!!! we just BDed too!


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i50.tinypic.com/2s1vz8z.jpg

pos OPK!

BDed twice so far today!


----------



## La Mere

Betheney said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning! https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test24015 Lookie what I got much to my surprise! Tell me what you think?
> 
> YAAAAAAAAAAY BFP!!!! very dark too!!!!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!Click to expand...

Thank you so much, Betheney!!!:happydance:



Platinumvague said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning! https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test24015 Lookie what I got much to my surprise! Tell me what you think?
> 
> Wow! Looks good to me :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you, Platinumvague!:flower:



sharnw said:


> That is very lovely and dark :) Congrats!

Thank you, sharnw!:flower:



Fish&Chips said:


> Wow that's one dark bfp! Congratulations! X

Thank you F&C!!!:happydance:



Fish&Chips said:


> Wow you're only 10dpo and it's that dark?! Twins maybe? ;-)

Yes, I now right?! Oh boy, I hadn't even thought about the possibility of twins!!:dohh:



rmsh1 said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning! https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test24015 Lookie what I got much to my surprise! Tell me what you think?
> 
> Congrats Le Mere!Click to expand...

Thank you, rmsh1!



span said:


> Wow conratulations that's very dark for 10dpo.:happydance:
> Twins must a be a possibility, especially as I recently read that your chance of conceiving twins goes up a fair bit when you'r still BFing. :flower:

Thank you, Span!:flower:



Lisa92881 said:


> Congratulations La Mere!! :hugs:

Thank you, Lisa!



I'm gonna test again in the morning... just to make sure lol:blush:


----------



## Lisa92881

I still test just to make sure!! :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## La Mere

Lisa92881 said:


> I still test just to make sure!! :dohh: :rofl:

I tested 4 times with my DD... :haha:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats lamere!! 

Afm.. I don't think that I will test at all this month.. Oh's sex drive has been lacking.. And I must admit mine is too.. I'm wondering if it's a side effect of us quiting smoking and being on the patch :shrug:


----------



## lizlovelust

Cant believe i finally Oed! Im so happy!


----------



## AusGirl86

La Mere said:


> I tested this morning! https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test24015 Lookie what I got much to my surprise! Tell me what you think?

Congratulations La Mere!!!! That looks like a super thick "bfp" you have - strong baby growing just for you :thumbup:


----------



## La Mere

Its weird... My chart used to be on the first page now its not.... Whats up with that?


----------



## La Mere

skeet9924 said:


> Congrats lamere!!
> 
> Afm.. I don't think that I will test at all this month.. Oh's sex drive has been lacking.. And I must admit mine is too.. I'm wondering if it's a side effect of us quiting smoking and being on the patch :shrug:

Thank you skeet. Im sorry to hear that... Not a smoker so im not sure, but i have heard that it can affect your sex drive when you quit. Gl next month.


AusGirl86 said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning! https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test24015 Lookie what I got much to my surprise! Tell me what you think?
> 
> Congratulations La Mere!!!! That looks like a super thick "bfp" you have - strong baby growing just for you :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you ausgirl!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks lamere... We've both had a lot of stress this month .. It has not been a good month for either of us.. Between my car accident, dog being sick, his nana being sick and drama on his side of the family..it's no wonder we don't feel like bding.. Even my ovulation is late.. Which I figured it would be


----------



## Butterfly22

Hi ladies!

Do you mind if I join? I am brand new to charting. What do you think of my chart? I temp at 530am every morning, my thermometer is right next to my bed so all I do is grab it and pop it in my mouth and I know the thermometer is working. But I have alot of similar temps and they are just above the coverline. Any ideas?

Congrats La Mare!! Have a Happy and Healthy 9 months!! :happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

One more high temp and FF should give me crosshairs! yay! :dance:


----------



## Mas1118

Hi Ladies! Could you give me your opinion on my chart. I have always had a 13/14 day luteal phase so could this temp dip at11dpo be implantation cause it is too early for AF?


----------



## Mas1118

Actually 10dpo - opps


----------



## Fish&Chips

Butterfly I would say your chart looks good. The temp shift doesn't need to be massive and it's still nice and clear. Xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mas I'm not too sure. It does seem too early for your af. :s


----------



## Butterfly22

Fish&Chips said:


> Butterfly I would say your chart looks good. The temp shift doesn't need to be massive and it's still nice and clear. Xx

Thank you for taking a look at it! :flower: I was really happy this morning when my temp went back up. Fx it keeps going up!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Fingers are crossed!


----------



## La Mere

Butterfly22 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Do you mind if I join? I am brand new to charting. What do you think of my chart? I temp at 530am every morning, my thermometer is right next to my bed so all I do is grab it and pop it in my mouth and I know the thermometer is working. But I have alot of similar temps and they are just above the coverline. Any ideas?
> 
> Congrats La Mare!! Have a Happy and Healthy 9 months!! :happydance:

Thank you, butterfly! I agree with F&C, your chart is looking good! Good luck and fingers crossed for you!


----------



## La Mere

Mas1118 said:


> Hi Ladies! Could you give me your opinion on my chart. I have always had a 13/14 day luteal phase so could this temp dip at11dpo be implantation cause it is too early for AF?

I think your chart looks good,.defo too.early for AF. But im not too sure if it could.be implantation. Fingers crossed for you, hun.


----------



## Mas1118

I will see what my temp does in the morning - hopefully it jumps up a bit, cause I am feeling like I'm out and I was so hoping this was it.


----------



## skeet9924

Hmmm I think all that praying for late ov helped!! I still haven't ovd might be having an unovulatory cycle this month


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm 3DPO and I'm spotting, is that bad? What could it mean?


----------



## Betheney

lizlovelust said:


> I'm 3DPO and I'm spotting, is that bad? What could it mean?

didn't you have spotting earlier in this cycle? when you thought you were ov'ing? or was that someone else.

La Mere - nice ticker come join us in the Jan thread.

Skeet - Are you and your OH up for BD'ing??? if you can still catch the egg that would be awesome!


----------



## Mas1118

My temp went up a bit today so I am feeling a little better, I have been getting BFN's though the last two days but I had a lot of cramping and aching on Tuesday all day so I think that could have been implantation so it wouldn't show up yet. I bought a 2 pack of frer's yesterday to go with my 20 ic's but I don't want to waste them. I am testing every morning until I get a BFP or ....:cry:. My boobs have taken a new level of sore the last two days - ouch! I had to pee 3 x times in the night as well.


----------



## Betheney

Mas1118 said:


> My temp went up a bit today so I am feeling a little better, I have been getting BFN's though the last two days but I had a lot of cramping and aching on Tuesday all day so I think that could have been implantation so it wouldn't show up yet. I bought a 2 pack of frer's yesterday to go with my 20 ic's but I don't want to waste them. I am testing every morning until I get a BFP or ....:cry:. My boobs have taken a new level of sore the last two days - ouch! I had to pee 3 x times in the night as well.

i notice you took the temp at a non regular time, did you take it earlier or later? if you took it earlier that's awesome because earlier temps are usually lower.


----------



## lizlovelust

Betheney said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I'm 3DPO and I'm spotting, is that bad? What could it mean?
> 
> didn't you have spotting earlier in this cycle? when you thought you were ov'ing? or was that someone else.
> 
> La Mere - nice ticker come join us in the Jan thread.
> 
> Skeet - Are you and your OH up for BD'ing??? if you can still catch the egg that would be awesome!Click to expand...

Yea I did back when I should have gotten AF, but she never came and the spotting stopped after a day and a half. (super light and only when I wiped). 

But I know I just Oed CD50, pos OPK and watery CM and temp drop.


----------



## skeet9924

Liz, it could be spotting from ov.. Ive had it happen a few times. It's nothing to worry about. Some sites I've read said its a sign if Hight fertility. Also since you've bd so much in the past few days it could be from a small cut or tear inside you. As long as your temps are up, I wouldn't be concerned


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls, 


I have a viewing of a house on wednesday at some point.. so me and Keelan can have start settle, 

Im abit lost.. As seems I haven't been doing any OPK.. or doing my temping.. But I can't make out if im Past ovulation.. or during.. But i got abit excited.. as I see 2 Pink spots.. (noticeable) in my panty liner!.. So I'm not to sure.. if its me ovulation.. or if its implation.. :| from what i can make out.. ( by a calender) Is I ovulated.. on wednesday... but its too early for the implation? gahh confussed!xx


----------



## skeet9924

Hey ladies!! I have a question about temping.. I usually take my temp at 6am this morning I took it at 9.. Do I use a bbt adjuster? If I adjust it my temps are still pre ov.. If I tony adjust it they are post ov temps.. Which do I use? 

Oh and I are still bding when He's home.. Which isn't often


----------



## lizlovelust

I always adjust mine when I wake up later.


----------



## skeet9924

Hey ladies., looks like I'm having an unovulatory cycle.. I'm starting to think that when the dr said that she saved my tube after my ectopic she was misinformed.. I don't think I'm ovulating out of it.. It seems every other cycle is super long!!


----------



## lizlovelust

OMG!!!!! I swear I have my BFP!
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test25774
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test25775


do you see what i see??????????


----------



## Fish&Chips

Skeet could you speak to your Dr and ask for some tests?

Liz, that looks very promising!! It looks about right for 11dpo too. Fingers are firmly crossed!


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks! I sure hope it gets darker!


----------



## skeet9924

Liz- that looks very promising!!!! 

Fish and chips- I could .. I'm just not sure how long after my ectopic I should wait.. It's been about 6 months and it seems like every other cycle is normal.. When I go into my dr next I'll ask him if he can send me for some tests.. It's so strange that before my ectopic my cycles were pretty normal


----------



## samanthax

good luck liz!


----------



## lizlovelust

BFN...?

I dont see anything, maybe you ladies do?
Ugh, I think yesterdays IC was a false positive :cry:

https://i46.tinypic.com/k9fj2h.jpg
https://i46.tinypic.com/vrekq1.jpg


----------



## Betheney

i didn't want to comment and make you doubt what you were seeing at 11dpo but i couldn't see anything on it :(


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i47.tinypic.com/28atkwo.jpg

this is from a little bit ago, I took it 4 min after the test


----------



## Betheney

you might want to specify for others that you also used an OPK

I see a second line on the OPKs but not on the HCGs.... but i've always sucked at line spotting.


----------



## lizlovelust

no i see a line on the hpt, I always have lines on OPKs


----------



## Lisa92881

Sorry Liz I don't see anything. :nope:


----------



## Platinumvague

Unfortunatly I'm with the other girls..I don't see anything :(


----------



## La Mere

I'm so sorry, Liz... I don't see anything either.....


----------



## lizlovelust

Yea I think I'm out, and I think OH and I will be splitting up too.. So if I get AF I think my time on this site is over....


----------



## Betheney

lizlovelust said:


> Yea I think I'm out, and I think OH and I will be splitting up too.. So if I get AF I think my time on this site is over....

OH EM GEE!!! What is going on Liz?? were your splitting up regardless or splitting up if you aren't pregnant. Sounds like a rather tumultuous time to be bringing a baby into the world.

- edit - 

i hope this post didn't come across the wrong way. I honestly did not mean to criticize. Now i look back on it, it does seem rude.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Betheny - I couldn't agree more :)


----------



## ginny83

Liz, I think I can see something on the second test, but I don't know if it's only because you've got those white dots on it - if I cover up where I'm supposed to look I can't see it.

Regarding splitting up, lots of couples go through ups and downs and I think TTC can add lots of pressure to relationship if you're not careful. At the end of the day only you (with possibly your partner's help) can decide when the right time to bring a baby into the world is.

Betheney - I know you're a very supportive person :) But I think we have to be careful to be supportive with whatever her situation/decision is even if we don't agree with it - because at the end of the day when it comes to parenting there is not one "right way". I know you didn't mean anything bad by it though!


----------



## Betheney

oh hai Ginny!!!


I haven't seen you around, i know we didn't chat alot before but i've been thinking of you lots lately and hope you are doing well. Are you TTC at the moment?

lot's of love.


----------



## samanthax

Hello, girls.. 

Well AF got me, Silly bitch 
No fear as me and keelan are moving into a house, so i feel a little better, But everyone is trying to get pregnant.. and its hard for me :(


----------



## ginny83

Hey Betheney!

Thanks hun, I've been following your progress! So excited for you :)

I'm waiting for AF to return and then we'll start trying again! I've started temping but it's a bit hard to figure out what's going on. I'm waiting to O, but it might not even happen this cycle. Hopefully it won't take too long to get a BFP!

Oh I sent you a pm too :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Liz I agree with Ginny. I think I possibly can see something in the last test but it may only be because of the spots. X


----------



## kel21

:hi: Hi ladies! Would you mind if I joined you? I didn't realize there was a thread for ladies who chart!! I'm so excited to find you all! I recognize some of you from other thread, but not all! A bit of background: This month marks my 5 year anniversarry since we started trying for #2! My ds just turned 6 yesterday and was a surprise while NTNP. Severe endo, last surgery to remove was almost 3 years ago. Also did clomid before the surgery, 3rd month I got a BFP but ended up in m/c :cry: Now 3 years later decided to try clomid again. This is my 5th clomid cycle and last. 50mg days 3-7. If it doesn't work this time dr wants to go back in and check out what my endo is doing. Maybe I will be able to talk him into femara! But fxd I won't need to!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Betheney

Liz i see AF is due tomorrow, fingers crossed she stays away.

I hope all is well with you and your OH.

<3


----------



## Fish&Chips

Any further tests Liz?


----------



## ginny83

I wonder how Hotpink is doing? Anyone heard from her?


----------



## Betheney

tbh i did go hunting for her not long ago to see how she was and i couldn't find anything, hasn't logged in since 26th of April....


----------



## samanthax

Oh, I hope shes okay?x


----------



## lizlovelust

Tested this morning BFN, CD16 today AF is due and still no sight of her.


----------



## Betheney

such an odd cycle Liz... it's so long compared to the others


----------



## lizlovelust

Yea, I've never had one like this before....so confused! AF should have been here this morning!


----------



## Betheney

do i remember you were going to see your doctor but you were sorting out insurance or something first??? did you get it sorted out?


----------



## lizlovelust

I should be getting a paper in the mail soon, i know im approved though. Its weird how my temp went back up too, i was so sure AF was going to be here today


----------



## fpcco08

Finally got that :bfp:!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations! Xx


----------



## La Mere

congrats!


----------



## kel21

Congrats!


----------



## Betheney

fpcco08 said:


> Finally got that :bfp:!!!!

Amazing news H&H 9 months!


----------



## alin3boys

fpcc ~ congrats hun any tips lol


----------



## Betheney

Liz your temps don't look like post ov temps anymore... now you can see the whole cycle together there really isn't much of a temp shift.

Have you got the letter in the mail yet?

I hope you and your OH are well.


----------



## ginny83

I have to agree with Betheney Liz. Looking at your chart, it doesn't look like you've O'd yet, even though you got a positive OPK.

This is a very strange cycle for you! Have you ever had a cycle this long before?

I's be asking your doctor when you get insurance for some hormone tests to rule out PCOS.


----------



## rmsh1

Sorry to everyone that is on other threads that I post in, but this will be the same info repeated over.

I managed to get a doctor appointment today due to my thyroid playing up. I have had pain from a cyst for 4 days now. I saw a lovely doctor! I wasn&#8217;t going to mention TTC unless I felt it was appropriate, as really the thyroid issue was the most pressing issue right now. He has referred me to a specialist and I have to wait for a letter and I will get a thyroid ultrasound to check my cysts.

I then told him I was wondering if my thyroid hormones were imbalanced as my cycles had become very long. He asked me about them so I ended up telling him the whole TTC story. I said I stopped bc May last year and had 6 super regular cycles, all 33 days long. Then I had a 34 day cycle and since then, they have been 44 and 43 days long, with this current cycle heading into the 40s too. His first reaction was &#8220;oh, you aren&#8217;t ovulating&#8221;. So, I pulled out my charts! And guess what, he was so happy to see them! I said I was also using OPKs and had detected LH surges. So now he is sure I am ovulating, but that for some reason it is really delayed. He said normally he gets day 21 bloods but that that obviously wont work for me. So I have all the paperwork now to get my bloods taken 7 days after I ovulate, going purely by my charting, and he gave me a form to get day 3 bloods taken too. So it was a very productive visit and I am very happy to get the ball rolling with both my thyroid and fertility tests. Now just to wait til I ovulate!


----------



## fpcco08

alin3boys said:


> fpcc ~ congrats hun any tips lol

I began taking a b complex to try to correct my 9 day LP. I had been ttc for almost 2 years prior. Had one m/c along the way. I took the b complex this cycle, and it worked right away. Not sure if it actually lengthened the LP any, because I got my bfp, but it certainly allowed enough time for implantation, which was my ultimate problem. xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Rmsh1 that sounds like such a positive appointment! What a great dr. Fx this is the start of the process to get you your bfp. X


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks FnC, i was terrified of being turned away and told to come back after 24 months off bc, so was very glad to get a doctor that not only wanted to get the ball rolling but also believed in charting!


----------



## lizlovelust

ginny83 said:


> I have to agree with Betheney Liz. Looking at your chart, it doesn't look like you've O'd yet, even though you got a positive OPK.
> 
> This is a very strange cycle for you! Have you ever had a cycle this long before?
> 
> I's be asking your doctor when you get insurance for some hormone tests to rule out PCOS.

I've never had a cycle longer than 38CDs before so this is super weird for me.:dohh:


----------



## skeet9924

I agree with the others Liz.. I don't think you ovd yet either .. Sorry :hugs: 

Afm: I definetly ovd at some point but ff won't give me cross hairs because I missed the temps leading up to it.. I didn't bd at all around the time so their is no chance.. I'm just going to continue temping this month to help predict when af will arrive since its a long cycle for me!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hi ladies

I'm new to charting- this is my first month. I was wondering if you could take a look at my chart. I take my temp at around the same time every day (give or take 20 mins) and don't do anything beforehand other than reach for the thermometer- but my temps are all over the place. I had a &#8220;peak&#8220; on my cbfm today- first in the 4 cycles I've been using it!

Not sure what to expect temp wise now... Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Betheney

lizlovelust said:


> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> I have to agree with Betheney Liz. Looking at your chart, it doesn't look like you've O'd yet, even though you got a positive OPK.
> 
> This is a very strange cycle for you! Have you ever had a cycle this long before?
> 
> I's be asking your doctor when you get insurance for some hormone tests to rule out PCOS.
> 
> I've never had a cycle longer than 38CDs before so this is super weird for me.:dohh:Click to expand...

Liz i see in your siggy you're starting Provera! i'm assuming this means you got your letter and you saw your doc!! glad to see a proactive approach is being taken.


----------



## Fish&Chips

tinkerbellsie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm new to charting- this is my first month. I was wondering if you could take a look at my chart. I take my temp at around the same time every day (give or take 20 mins) and don't do anything beforehand other than reach for the thermometer- but my temps are all over the place. I had a peak on my cbfm today- first in the 4 cycles I've been using it!
> 
> Not sure what to expect temp wise now... Thanks in advance xx

:hi: Wow your af has lasted a long time. Is this normal for you? Temps early on aren't really a worry it's more that you're waiting for a upwards shift to indicate ovulation. The fact they've dropped could be as your af is finishing or possibly (but less likely) it's because you're about to ovulate. Do you know how long your cycles normally last? X


----------



## Fish&Chips

Great news Liz. What did the dr say? X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hello there.

Thanks for your input Fish&Chips.

My af doesn't normally last that long, no. It did last cycle too tho! My cycles vary between 23 and 30 days. I got my peak on my cbfm (first ever and been using it 4 cycles). Xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

The others might be a bit more knowledgeable than me but your af might cause the cbfm to give you a positive. Make sure you cover all bases though and bd!! Good luck xx


----------

